# AMD FX OC'ers Club



## pantherx12 (Oct 12, 2011)

This clubhouse is for help, showing off, and everything else having to do with overclocking/using the AMD FX series. 

Keep in mind this clubhouse is for overclocking the AMD FX series of CPU's but things like setting up, asking questions, etc. are not out of the question. This clubhouse is not for flaming, trolling, naughty behavior and most especially unwarranted complaining.




Erocker's original post


Spoiler



I will have some results in a day or so. I'm in the process of tearing down my watercooling case and with time on my side I should have it all setup, fresh install of Windows and such done. 

Get going!!










The rig:





_______________________________________


*1920x1080 all in game settings maxed out for each bench.*
I took videos of each bench as they are running. -not the best quality.


DiRT 3

Total frames: 6,683
AVG. FPS: 64.38
Minimum FPS: 54.49

Video of the test:









Ha! The bot came in 1st!

______________________________________


Mafia 2 (PhysX off)

AVG FPS: 60.3

Video:










_________________________________________


Street Fighter IV 

AVG FPS: 141.36










_________________________________________


Far Cry 2

AVG FPS: 82.6
MAX FPS: 117.63
MIN FPS: 58.99

[yt]VvMuaM3l-gU[/yt]

GTA IV, Far Cry 2 and Batman AA are downloading.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll be spending a lot of time in this thread...if I ever get a chip. I least I can subscribe.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 12, 2011)

Is anyone else concerned about the power requirements? I have a psu rated to 650 watts. I've seen my rig hit 550 in crysis 2. According to hardocp's overclock consumption test if my core system was BD based I might be over that limit. Curious to see how that plays out. The tpu poll says our average unit here is under 650w.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Is anyone else concerned about the power requirements?



No. I would be if I made the mistake of buying one of these chips without knowing what they were first. All of this kind of information is located in the other Bulldozer/FX threads and should already be known.

Anyways, this club isn't for that kind of talk, it's irrelevant.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2011)

You are going to use the Crosshair V, and 2x 1 GB 6950's, erocker, correct?


What PSU and cooling?

I got 6x120mm rad watercooling, and a block from an XSPC RASA kit. Might pick up a new block. gonna use Noctua NH-C14 for air clocking, and Antec 1200W with 2x 6950 2GB. Haven't decided on what board I'll use, might try all the ones i got, depending on how well it goes for you.


----------



## Fatal (Oct 12, 2011)

Sweet, I haven't spoke to TillDeath but I think he will still get one so we will see what it can do. I look forward to seeing what people can do far as clock speeds.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You are going to use the Crosshair V, and 2x 1 GB 6950's, erocker, correct?
> 
> 
> What PSU and cooling?
> ...



Yessir! 

EK Supreme block? I think... well I do know it's an EK Supreme.. whatever you can go and buy now from EK.
Koolance 2x120 rad
MCP 355 pump
XSPC dual bay res.
NZXT Hale 90 1000W PSU


----------



## dumo (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.cpuid.com/news/47-cpuid_reviewer_kit_for_amd_fx_bulldozer.html

I'll try to upload bios 9905 for CH V

Heres http://www.mediafire.com/?b1zb687sn0kca3b


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

dumo said:


> http://www.cpuid.com/news/47-cpuid_reviewer_kit_for_amd_fx_bulldozer.html
> 
> I'll try to upload bios 9905 for CH V



There's a 9905 bios? 0813 bios just came out a couple days ago for FX.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, there's a few Bulldozer-specific BIOSes floating around ATM.


----------



## bucketface (Oct 12, 2011)

Are there any 9 series m-atx boards floating around, after my intial dissapointement i'm thinking that i might go for a FX6xx0, probably january-ish, hopefully the power usage will have gone down after another rev or two. I'm still kind of looking forward to playing around with one of these chips, but that power consumption is a big concern.
(i'm really starting to suspect that the monstrous power consumption at the moment is caused, at least in part, by some severe leakage at higher clocks, though that massive 16MB cache can't be helping much either. also the win8 build dropped about 7 watts, not bad)
hopefully once GF have sorted that out 4ghz give a nice perf/watt ratio

Edit* 
@down below
well i guess i'll have to settle for one of those, any suggestions?



cadaveca said:


> P-states, and potentiall VRM modes might be a problem. Bulldozer BIOSes aren't good for Thuban, and vice-versa, is the word so far.


are you talking about potential issues using an 8series mb?


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

bucketface said:


> Are there any 9 series m-atx boards floating around



There's a few m-atx boards with AM3+ sockets:  Computer Hardware, Motherboards, AMD Motherboards...

It's basically the same thing as a 9 series since there's no real difference.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2011)

P-states, and potentiall VRM modes might be a problem. Bulldozer BIOSes aren't good for Thuban, and vice-versa, is the word so far.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll be checking this thread for sure. Despite the somber enthusiasm following BD release, I'm still very anxious to see what fellow TPUer's get out of their FX's. Good luck to all, lets see some results!


----------



## martthefart (Oct 12, 2011)

yes been waiting for u experts to revew bd go go go guys. all the reviews r one sided lol


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

martthefart said:


> yes been waiting for u experts to revew bd go go go guys. all the reviews r one sided lol



Not reviewing. Don't really care about reviews. It's a new chip and we're going to overclock it and beat it. Results are just an afterthought.


----------



## martthefart (Oct 12, 2011)

erocker u ROCK need ur real overclocking results quick lol tyvm martyn


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll be watching this thread.  I can't wait until I can afford my chip and motherboard.


----------



## martthefart (Oct 12, 2011)

btw any one got a retail chip yet on here?


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

martthefart said:


> erocker u ROCK need ur real overclocking results quick lol tyvm martyn



I should have some stuff up in about 24 hours. Lot's of work work to do and lots of work/maintentnce on the watercooling to do tonight. 

*I have a retail chip.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> *naughty behavior*


My god what do you think we do in clubhouses?? 

so when are you all getting your stuff?


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> My god what do you think we do in clubhouses??



It will be defined on a case by case basis with lots of bias and unfairness.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone seen crossfire reviews with BD???


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 12, 2011)

Are they at microcenter yet? If so we could see some user results before the end of the day.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> It will be defined on a case by case basis with lots of bias and unfairness.



thats why we love you so much 

when is the UK and europe getting this stuff??


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 12, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Anyone seen crossfire reviews with BD???



here you go, two 6970:

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/cpu/amd_fx-8150_bulldozer/benchmarks_gaming.php

and these are the overall results:

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/cpu/amd_fx-8150_bulldozer/s14.php

have fun.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 12, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> here you go, two 6970:
> 
> http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/cpu/amd_fx-8150_bulldozer/benchmarks_gaming.php
> 
> ...



You just made my day....thx anyway


----------



## dumo (Oct 13, 2011)

Bios 9905 CH V opened up unofficial memory divider...http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...-info-fans-!&p=4971097&viewfull=1#post4971097

Quote from Shamino on Bios 9905:

Adds 6 new settings for CHA and 6 new for CHB under DRAM Driving Control:
address/command setup time
address/command fine delay
CS/ODT setup time
CS/ODT fine delay
CKE setup time
CKE fine delay 

Seems like we need good ram for DDR3 2700

Nice retail box

Oc tests next...


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0111.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0112.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/gfhdfgh.jpg



Tell us more...tell us more....


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2011)

It's going to be a few hours. I'm at work for three more hours.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's going to be a few hours. I'm at work for three more hours.



Clocks, temps, volts, ram/NB speed. Love the note that for the best expereince, you need to update your BIOS.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2011)

Awaiting results. I would like to see your first impressions.


----------



## nt300 (Oct 13, 2011)

dumo said:


> Bios 9905 CH V opened up unofficial memory divider...http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...-info-fans-!&p=4971097&viewfull=1#post4971097
> 
> Quote from Shamino on Bios 9905:
> 
> ...


It seems as though Bulldozer has a timing issue, and once resolved, it may very well be a Bulldozer


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2011)

nt300 said:


> It seems as though Bulldozer has a timing issue, and once resolved, it may very well be a Bulldozer



Please don't speculate in this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0111.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0112.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/gfhdfgh.jpg



Damnit I hate you, your money and your rig.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks E for creating this thread.

I know you are all pumped up, but can u please let us even show our monkey tails 

Anyway is this thread stictly OC numbers or some Test scores like WPrime etc?

I might get the FX 4100 tonight and Gigabyte 990FX UD3 board tonight (or a cheap Asrock or Biostar), just for kicks and compare with my PI and PII x4s.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2011)

suraswami said:


> I might get the FX 4100 tonight



Im interested in seeing that comparison. HIGHLY interested.


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2011)

suraswami said:


> Thanks E for creating this thread.
> 
> I know you are all pumped up, but can u please let us even show our monkey tails
> 
> ...



It's to show results, overclocking tips, setting up, etc. It's not about back and forth BS Bulldozer talk that you can find in all of the other Bulldozer threads. It's about having a goal and getting it done.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's to show results, overclocking tips, setting up, etc. It's not about back and forth BS Bulldozer talk that you can find in all of the other Bulldozer threads. It's about having a goal and getting it done.



Could not say it any better  Stick to the thread topic at hand, or the thread professor will hurt you.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 13, 2011)

Great thread, thanks. Can't wait to add my Bulldozer results in here.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 13, 2011)

So jealous you all have FX.  Still waiting to find one in Aussie.  Been looking everywhere and even having trouble finding a pre-order listing.

Will be ordering as soon as I see one. 

Just found a pre-order, seems a bit excessive though:

http://www.itsdirect.com.au/product...gory_id/29/Product_ID/17792/sub_category/181/


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 13, 2011)

Just found FX 8120 on newegg.  If anyone wants to buy me one and send it over, you can keep the cooler, I just want the chip.  

PM me!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad to see a thread about the overclocking capabilities of these chips. Lets see some results!!! 

Have a Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 board but im skipping on BD for the moment.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0111.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0112.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/gfhdfgh.jpg



awww yeahhhh! i'll be checking back later today erocker!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 13, 2011)

Sub'd to see some serious overclocking!!!


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 13, 2011)

subscribed.....   neeed to sleep 13 more days... 
shit that´s like xmas in the ooooold days haha


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here you go fellas. What the clubhouse is for:


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice! I would like to see some gaming benchmarks with that board.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 13, 2011)

ahh bisto, at last some people of substance with facts.. joy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Here you go fellas. What the clubhouse is for:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/FX-8150_OC_ADIA64_Bench.png
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/AMD_Bulldozer_Review_Overclocked.png



TLM, are you able to boot up at 5GHz with all 4 modules/8 cores enabled and run some benches? If so, how hot are your temps reporting on the nh-d14?

I'm so tempted to get a 8120 and asus chv simply because I want something to tinker with, this thread is making me want to do just that.


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## dir_d (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn erock thats really good.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/5ghzload.jpg



Dayum 5GHz!!

Nice temps too.


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2011)

More reasonable voltage. 100 watt difference between 4.7ghz and 5ghz and I think I can bring the voltage down a bit at 4.7ghz.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2011)

I will go ahead and sub this thread will have a chip soon enough will be h2o cooled by my big setup.






^the plan.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice clock e. Trying to understand why you didn't set IBT to 8 threads though instead of auto.


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice clock e. Trying to understand why you didn't set IBT to 8 threads though instead of auto.



I did during other runs and it makes no difference. IBT stresses the cores correctly, plus that's why I was showing the cores at load in the task manager.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 14, 2011)

what would you estimate power draw at ?


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> what would you estimate power draw at ?



With the other hardware in my system specs minus the 2500k and AsRock board.

5ghz under load at 1.475v 500w

4.7ghz under load at 1.375v 400w   - idling at 220w


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> With the other hardware in my system specs minus the 2500k and AsRock board.
> 
> 5ghz under load at 1.475v 500w
> 
> 4.7ghz under load at 1.375v 400w   - idling at 220w



that is insanely high, your poor power bill.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2011)

That's quite actually on par to an i7 965 @ ~3.6ghz w/ a gtx580 (and odds are performs nearly the same maybe better). Just a tad higher ....

Source


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> that is insanely high, your poor power bill.



I've seen worse plus, I can afford it. It's this or my money goes into high performance car parts and gas. I bought this chip well knowing what it is.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool...just as long as the cops don't bust down the door looking for the grow room!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> TLM, are you able to boot up at 5GHz with all 4 modules/8 cores enabled and run some benches? If so, how hot are your temps reporting on the nh-d14?
> 
> I'm so tempted to get a 8120 and asus chv simply because I want something to tinker with, this thread is making me want to do just that.



Temps are surprisingly good until you drop a load on it. I can get windows to boot at around 4.9 GHz, but it gets ugly really quickly when trying to run anything.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> I've seen worse plus, I can afford it. It's this or my money goes into high performance car parts and gas. I bought this chip well knowing what it is.



I'll see how mine does, but I am not expecting much.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> More reasonable voltage. 100 watt difference between 4.7ghz and 5ghz and I think I can bring the voltage down a bit at 4.7ghz.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/reasonable.jpg



those are amazing temps, are you using the LC that comes optional with the new FX processor?


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> those are amazing temps, are you using the LC that comes optional with the new FX processor?



Koolance 3x120 radiator
MCP 355 pump
EK Supreme HF block


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> Koolance 3x120 radiator
> MCP 355 pump
> EK Supreme HF block



What's the longest you have left burnin on ? Have you gotten heat saturation at any point ?


----------



## ERazer (Oct 14, 2011)

has anybody tried to fold/crunch with this chips?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 14, 2011)

ERazer said:


> has anybody tried to fold/crunch with this chips?



Yeah it was mentioned in our TPU F@H thread, their rather unimpressive, slower than a 1090 on -Bigadv


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 14, 2011)

mooooooar results erocker!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 14, 2011)

I would like to request that someone disables four cores to see if you can achieve a higher clock with less power consumption, please.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 14, 2011)

^^ same.


----------



## mav2000 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks erocker. Just also wanted to check what are your ambient and also are you using the additional 4 pin CPU power plug on the board?

Oh and one more thing, how are you checking power consumption?


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2011)

O





johnnyfiive said:


> mooooooar results erocker!





Damn_Smooth said:


> I would like to request that someone disables four cores to see if you can achieve a higher clock with less power consumption, please.





johnnyfiive said:


> ^^ same.





mav2000 said:


> Thanks erocker. Just also wanted to check what are your ambient and also are you using the additional 4 pin CPU power plug on the board?
> 
> Oh and one more thing, how are you checking power consumption?



*Blah. It's going on the test bench now. Bad Windows install... I don't know.

I've been having RAID issues. Instability can cause a RAID to go haywire and it did. First time surprisingly so I've been lucky. It took me a while to realize it was the RAID that was causing my issues, so that's what I've been doing all night. Hopefully, no more blue screens.

Ambient is 23c. I'm not currently using the extra 4 pin connector, though I probably will try it eventually once I go for higher clocks. I might disable cores eventually and try OC'ing as well. I'm measuring power with the LED display on my UPS.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 14, 2011)

Only 43 GFlops @ 5GHz??? That sounds terrible, am I missing something?


----------



## dumo (Oct 14, 2011)

Memory/NB test with Gskill 2133 C8 and SS cooling


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 14, 2011)

Shit that memory b/w is huge Dumo!!

On another note, has anybody got a 8120?  I got one coming from the states (thanks TIG )  There were no 8150's in stock.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 14, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> what would you estimate power draw at ?





erocker said:


> With the other hardware in my system specs minus the 2500k and AsRock board.
> 
> 5ghz under load at 1.475v 500w
> 
> 4.7ghz under load at 1.375v 400w   - idling at 220w



Hell of a temp difference too.


----------



## martthefart (Oct 14, 2011)

erocker is the bd chip as bad as all the reviews say?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 14, 2011)

One thing I'm seeing that is pretty common across the board is the voltages needed to hit certain frequencies. Looks to be similar to what dumo and erocker are reporting, compared to reviews and posts on xtremesystems.


----------



## martthefart (Oct 14, 2011)

think i will get 1 ,will there be much better than my 1090t ?????


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> With the other hardware in my system specs minus the 2500k and AsRock board.
> 
> 5ghz under load at 1.475v 500w
> 
> 4.7ghz under load at 1.375v 400w - idling at 220w



dosnt seem that bad to me with 2x 6950 in plus drives and fans etc id wager my ol rig uses way more,   have you overclocked your memory alongside that lovely cpu oc Erocker? im interested in the effect all over ocin has on performance ,its nice to see ya pushing the bus not just the multis that works v well on ol core 2 quads





erocker said:


> I've been having RAID issues. Instability can cause a RAID to go haywire and it did. First time surprisingly so I've been lucky. It took me a while to realize it was the RAID that was causing my issues, so that's what I've been doing all night. Hopefully, no more blue screens.




must be that time of year im just putting stuff back on after a raid crash that didnt look like one(my pc got dissassembled a few times as it didnt look like raid issue) and how useless is ms's backup and recovery grrrr


----------



## repman244 (Oct 14, 2011)

martthefart said:


> think i will get 1 ,will there be much better than my 1090t ?????








http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...md-bulldozer-fx-8150-processor-review-21.html

+ higher consumption, I would suggest you to stick with PII for now...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2011)

from them charts id say if you dont expect to be buying any new soft then stick with ph2 but if you expect to buy software wrote this year you could poss net upto 40% better performance  old shit runs about the same new soft works better on it


----------



## martthefart (Oct 14, 2011)

ok cheers will wait afew months see what happens martyn


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 14, 2011)

martthefart said:


> think i will get 1 ,will there be much better than my 1090t ?????



I honestly don't think it will make you step back and go 'wow, this blows away my 1090t'. 
I had that feeling when I went to sandy bridge from my x58 setup and compared to my 1090t setup at 4.5 my sandy bridge setup at 4.5 or beyond makes that seem... well.... out of the same league.

Bulldozer obviously isn't the performance jump that sandy bridge was from nehalem, we all know that. But if you want an '8' core that overclocks easy and _may_ have a performance increase up its sleeve under windows 8, jump on it. But I guarantee in about a month or two we will see some price drops so if you can wait I would. I plan on waiting before buying, but I may end up getting a 2700k and skipping bulldozer altogether. My current 2500k is multiplier walled at 49 whereas my first one happily went over 50 as long as you kept it voltage happy. I want to love bulldozer, but everytime I see results from fellow enthusiasts, the bulldozer sparkle in my eye slowly dwindles. :[


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 14, 2011)

Well in and of themselves these clocks are noice to say the least. Certainly will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2011)

Unless your CPU is a few generations old or your are running at least 2 GPUs, its just not worth switching to a Zambezi chip.  Those of us on 1 GPU with a Phenom II X4 970+ or X6, it will be a lateral move with the exception of a few things. If you are running 2 or more GPUs, then the memory bandwidth should breath some life into your AMD rig if the CPU was choking them. I say if because some duff will be Crossfiring two 6770 which are not being choked, they just suck....respectively. If you got two 6950s and running a Thuban, you should see a lot of improvement there.

P.S. I call BS on those 7-Zip results.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 14, 2011)

So, any specific tips to get past a wall you've found when clocking?

Good to hear BD mem speeds hel Crossfire, validates what I've been saying for months.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I would like to request that someone disables four cores to see if you can achieve a higher clock with less power consumption, please.



like i got 4ghz on stock cooling on my x4  ?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> So, any specific tips to get past a wall you've found when clocking?
> 
> Good to hear BD mem speeds hel Crossfire, validates what I've been saying for months.



I am still trying to sort out what is the issue. I know it is not heat. The temperature readings seem to be accurate. Northbridge and HyperTransport voltage bumps help once you get to around 4.5 GHz. Around 4.7 GHz it becomes more about finesse as voltage bumps start to either not help or make things worse.

There seems to be some kinda of voltage load fail safe. I got it up and testing at 4.9 GHz, but when I ran a OCCT it didn't crash. It instead started running at only about 58% load and the OC started reading 4.2 GHz.

After I switch to water I am going to play with the bus since the multiplier is not giving me anything else.


----------



## dumo (Oct 14, 2011)

I asked a friend that tested early BD sample and he said that....

"BD has a massive trip point if the current raised too high. When the VDD is bumped to 1.51V the power consumption increases to 310W. In normal conditions this is not possible, but because the trip point for leakage current has been reached the power consumption simply gets out of hand. To get the leakage current back down the temperature must be lowered".


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 14, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> like i got 4ghz on stock cooling on my x4  ?



Exactly. And they are supposed to perform better as a quad, so higher clocks, more performance and less power draw is a win.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2011)

dumo said:


> I asked a friend that tested early BD sample and he said that....
> 
> "BD has a massive trip point if the current raised too high. When the VDD is bumped to 1.51V the power consumption increases to 310W. In normal conditions this is not possible, but because the trip point for leakage current has been reached the power consumption simply gets out of hand. To get the leakage current back down the temperature must be lowered".



Or you can back the voltage down.


----------



## nt300 (Oct 14, 2011)

Can somebody switch off one core per module (1 Module = 1 Core on and 1 Core off) to make the 8150 a 4 core CPU then benchmark it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2011)

nt300 said:


> Can somebody switch off one core per module (1 Module = 1 Core on and 1 Core off) to make the 8150 a 4 core CPU then benchmark it.



There is suppose to be a BIOS update for the ASUS Crosshair V that can do that. To me it sounds like AMD is using ASUS are trying to avoid sending new chips for 6 and 4 core to reviewers. So it is possible with that board, but I don't think that will be a universal thing.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 14, 2011)

nt300 said:


> Can somebody switch off one core per module (1 Module = 1 Core on and 1 Core off) to make the 8150 a 4 core CPU then benchmark it.



This isn't a benchmark thread. It is for overclocking only. I think there should be an official benchmark thread too though.


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> This isn't a benchmark thread. It is for overclocking only. I think there should be an official benchmark thread too though.



No it's for benching too. The last thing anyone needs is another damn Bulldozer thread.

So, my FX is on the test bench now. Getting blue screens at stock and right now I don't know what the problem is. Possibly my SSD. Anyways no time until Sunday to work this crap out.



martthefart said:


> erocker is the bd chip as bad as all the reviews say?



All the reviewers are liars. This is the best chip evar!!!11!1


----------



## dumo (Oct 14, 2011)

*Asus CH V Formula Bios 9911*

From Stilt @ XS...

"A new beta bios for C5F was released today 

Added option to disable individual cores in a compute unit*

* You cannot "mix" compute units working in single core and dual core mode. 
If you disable e.g core 8 and leave all of the other active, the system will hang during post.
Core 1, Core 3, Core 5, Core 7 active (= 4 compute units / 4 threads).
If you still want to decrease the amount of threads, you need to disable the compute units (by disabling CU 7, 5 and / or 3).

Added override option in "DRAM Driving Control" menu (for Addr/Command timing control): Enabled = Asus optimized values will be used, Disabled = AMD reference values will be used. While the optimized values generally work better at high MEMCLK frequencies, it is recommended to use the AMD reference values at official frequencies (up to DDR-1866) to maximise the memory compability.

Addr/Command timing control values are now selected from a drop down menu (instead of a direct input method).
The current settings are now also displayed in bios.

Northbridge multipliers up to 31x are now available (instead of the previous 16x).
Raising the BCLK unnecessarily high is no longer required to reach proper NCLK frequency.

CPU Level Up function has been added".

http://www.mediafire.com/?i8fegl27y9l2f55


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 14, 2011)

It's bloody fantastic to have Stilt back, for sure.



erocker said:


> So, my FX is on the test bench now. Getting blue screens at stock and right now I don't know what the problem is. Possibly my SSD. Anyways no time until Sunday to work this crap out.





That sucks.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2011)

Part 1 is up: http://www.futurelooks.com/the-amd-fx-8150-bulldozer-cpu-and-scorpius-fx-platform-reviewed-part-one/


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Oct 14, 2011)

Would my 870 Board support a BD? I want to buy one after reading some of this.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There is suppose to be a BIOS update for the ASUS Crosshair V that can do that. To me it sounds like AMD is using ASUS are trying to avoid sending new chips for 6 and 4 core to reviewers. So it is possible with that board, but I don't think that will be a universal thing.



If ASUS/AMD limited that feature to just ASUS CHV's, I think a lot of Gigabyte, Biostar, and MSI clockers would be pretty upset when attempting max clock LN2 runs. 

I hope erocker gets his stuff fixed, I'm anxious for more results!

*Edit:* I just now saw dumo's post


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2011)

subed


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Part 1 is up: http://www.futurelooks.com/the-amd-fx-8150-bulldozer-cpu-and-scorpius-fx-platform-reviewed-part-one/



Great first part of the review. I enjoyed reading the evaluation so far, and look forward to part two of the review. Keep up the great work!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> great first part of the review. I enjoyed reading the evaluation so far, and look forward to part two of the review. Keep up the great work!



+1


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> If ASUS/AMD limited that feature to just ASUS CHV's, I think a lot of Gigabyte, Biostar, and MSI clockers would be pretty upset when attempting max clock LN2 runs.
> 
> I hope erocker gets his stuff fixed, I'm anxious for more results!
> 
> *Edit:* I just now saw dumo's post



I don't know. ASUS got it first because they supplied the board most reviewers were suppose to use. So they may have just got a head start. It is kinda a pointless feature from the perspective of the consumer which is why I don't see other manufacturers following suit. I think that BIOS will be for the reviewers only.

I don't play that BS. If AMD wants a review for the FX-6100 and FX-4100, then I need two new chips. lol



f22a4bandit said:


> Great first part of the review. I enjoyed reading the evaluation so far, and look forward to part two of the review. Keep up the great work!



Thanks


----------



## repman244 (Oct 14, 2011)

For those wondering how would it perform as a 4 "core" CPU should look at this thread:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...ew-(4)-!exclusive!-Excuse-for-1-Threaded-Perf.

It is clear that performance is better in a 4C/4M configuration...

Also note that you just can't disable any cores within a module, you need to have it running as 1 core per module (4C/4M) and not 2 cores per module (4C/2M). So that you avoid the resource sharing by the cores.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> No it's for benching too. The last thing anyone needs is another damn Bulldozer thread.
> 
> So, my FX is on the test bench now. Getting blue screens at stock and right now I don't know what the problem is. Possibly my SSD. Anyways no time until Sunday to work this crap out.
> 
> ...



Try backing off the water block fasteners 1/4 turn.... hey it took me a few weekends to figure the sudden BSOD I was having when @ stock speeds too.  the new socket is a tad taller Im thinking but wont know till the extra board gets here Monday. I see you hitting 63c and only a coulple of intel stress runs... You may have screwed it
I think i'll be waiting and watching b4 I dive into this cpu.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 14, 2011)

Bulldozer supports "Core Parking". They've probably just enabled that, or forced it on to those cores.

And yes, you could do what you said.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 14, 2011)

:shadedshu





cadaveca said:


> Bulldozer supports "Core Parking". They've probably just enabled that, or forced it on to those cores.
> 
> And yes, you could do what you said.


 Yes I just found out. 
It's much better to have 4 Modules with 4 threads vs. 2 Modules with 4 threads. The 1st option don't have to share where as the 2nd option you do.



> *Here is a great QUOTE:*
> Why the hell couldn't AMD figure out a way to disable this resource sharing when 4 or less threads are executed?


----------



## techtard (Oct 14, 2011)

Because that is partially the responsibility of the Operating System.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 15, 2011)

Got mine today, haven't installed it yet, but looking forward to having a space heater in my computer room.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2011)

What's the conclusion chaps, worth getting or not?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 15, 2011)

Subbed! Im interested, what Results People here will get over the next weeks... maybe FX still has some juice left in it


----------



## purecain (Oct 15, 2011)

i'll be joining in on the fun... the ability to park 4 modules and run 4 has been the decider for me... that and i also need a heater for xmas... 

just got my ram, what boards are we recommending... i was thinking of picking up a sabertooth... 

i'm gonna wait a week to see what happens to prices for my chip.. 

what batch is your chip erocker,cadaveca ??


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm waiting for AMD to send me a chip. They were never released here in Canada yet, with most stores telling me another 3 weeks before they have any(a couple say before the end of the month).

Erocker sat at the pc with many sites open, waiting for a real listing, and got his before they sold out. He's got pictures up on the second page in this thread, but you cannot read the IHS like you can on Dumo's chip.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2011)

Still waiting myself.


----------



## dumo (Oct 15, 2011)

Bios 9911 default settings








With Single stage cooler as old as AMD FX55. Lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 15, 2011)

^ Nice clocks Dumo! whats the best you could do with all 8 cylinders bangin?


----------



## dumo (Oct 15, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> ^ Nice clocks Dumo! whats the best you could do with all 8 cylinders bangin?


Thanks FF

I think I can go 5.5Ghz but my SS cooler can't handle the load

Definitely LN2 is the only way to go for cooling @ 6.5Ghz+ 8cores/8threads


----------



## halfwaythere (Oct 16, 2011)

Can I ask the folks with a retail chip to test something? I have a theory that most chips run 4.5Ghz at a pretty decent voltage, i.e. around 1.3v, and I wanted to know hows the power consumption. Sorry if this is off topic but I think this could be a good selling point.


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2011)

dumo said:


> Thanks FF
> 
> I think I can go 5.5Ghz but my SS cooler can't handle the load
> 
> Definitely LN2 is the only way to go for cooling @ 6.5Ghz+ 8cores/8threads



Hey Dumo, I'm getting BSOD's at stock. Are there any bios settings that need to be on or off that you can think of? Everything in my system is tested and stable, this is definitely CPU or bios related.

*Bah, this CPU is junk. It's going back for a replacement.


----------



## dumo (Oct 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> Hey Dumo, I'm getting BSOD's at stock. Are there any bios settings that need to be on or off that you can think of? Everything in my system is tested and stable, this is definitely CPU or bios related.
> 
> *Bah, this CPU is junk. It's going back for a replacement.


What ram and bios you use Erocker?
Bios 9911 has special settings for PSC based ram.

Heres with SS that barely keep up with load and BBSE Gskill rams

For some reason I can't boot up to windows with 5Ghz from bios...have to use AI suite II in windows for multiplier up


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm surprised that more TPUer's arent running FX cpus? I was hoping to get some temps and voltages for 5ghz on air and water. I might just jump on the FX (8120 though) wagon and give it a go myself. My SB setup is fast and does everything I want, but its boring to overclock and bulldozer seems fun to play with.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

If I still had a job I'd of been posting bench mark results and cool stuff here.

Hell even though I've got no income I'm still tempted by it.

I'm a very heavy multi tasker so the extra cores should come in handy for me.


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2011)

dumo said:


> What ram and bios you use Erocker?
> Bios 9911 has special settings for PSC based ram.
> 
> Heres with SS that barely keep up with load and BBSE Gskill rams
> ...



With the 0813 bios. This isn't RAM related, I've tried Elpida Hypers (Dominator GT's), Mushkin Ridgeback's, G.Skill Snipers, Corsair Vengence. Three different O/S installs, stock or overclocked, I get random BSOD's and when gaming, things just freeze up and my GPU drivers crash. Video card is fine, all of the other hardware works when the FX CPU isn't used.


----------



## xkche (Oct 17, 2011)

erocker, see this:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1141188-asus-crosshair-v-formula-board-may.html


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 17, 2011)

@Johnny5

I know I am looking into an FX8120 myself.


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2011)

xkche said:


> erocker, see this:
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1141188-asus-crosshair-v-formula-board-may.html



It's not a performance issue in that respect.


----------



## nt300 (Oct 17, 2011)

xkche said:


> erocker, see this:
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1141188-asus-crosshair-v-formula-board-may.html


This should have it's own thread. Quite interesting indead. In regards to the bios, ASUS and Gigabye will have to issue updates to fix any related issues. Erocker, this may also be an issue with your unstable PC, you never know. I would contact ASUS directly and even get another board if you may. Or just get your AMF FX replaced via Warrenty.


----------



## xkche (Oct 17, 2011)

I just say, maybe "other bug" (another more) cause RAM problems...


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Someones agreed to buy my 1055, I'll be joining to guys soon


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if I should just make the jump in purchasing the 8150. I already have a 990FX board. Or should I just keep my 1090t?

From what I can tell, BD excells when it comes to complete CPU stress over the i7. 

I only game, I don't do any video editing/coding...etc So any honest opinions?


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I'm not sure if I should just make the jump in purchasing the 8150. I already have a 990FX board. Or should I just keep my 1090t?
> 
> From what I can tell, BD excells when it comes to complete CPU stress over the i7.
> 
> I only game, I don't do any video editing/coding...etc So any honest opinions?



Keep the 1090t. I stand by this advice 100%.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 17, 2011)

So has anyone been able to find evidence of 5GHz stable on air or water with a FX 8xxx? I haven't. Despite FX 8xxx being sold out everywhere, no one has them running at 5GHz stable. I've checked every major overclocking forum, and *on one* has these running at 4.8+GHz STABLE on water or air.  Now if I reflect back to the 2500K and 2600K release, when those were sold out, there were tons of threads with prime95/linx/whatever 4.8-5.3ghz stable on both air and water. Was the launch supply really that sparse, or are these FX chips simply not clocking like people expected?

I know erocker is having issues and dumo is having BIOS settings issues, but no one else on here has one and has some results to share or any kind? I'm interested in getting a 81xx but if no one is showing me some screenies with temps and oc stability I may just stick with my boring 2500k and wait for Ivy. Come on TPU!


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> So has anyone been able to find evidence of 5GHz stable on air or water with a FX 8xxx? I haven't. Despite FX 8xxx being sold out everywhere, no one has them running at 5GHz stable. I've checked every major overclocking forum, and *on one* has these running at 4.8+GHz STABLE on water or air.  Now if I reflect back to the 2500K and 2600K release, when those were sold out, there were tons of threads with prime95/linx/whatever 4.8-5.3ghz stable on both air and water.
> 
> How many did NewEgg have in stock 3 of each? lol



My 5ghz run was stable. Look back a couple pages. Here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2424770&postcount=52  I found out what is causing instability with my system... wait for it.. AMD drivers!  The built in AMD overdrive in the latest Catalyst drivers are screwing with my CPU. I'm running just the drivers right now and am having no issues. Amazing. :shadedshu


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah, sweet erocker. So three runs of IBT, did you try prime95 blend at all?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2011)

I've just been reading through this and I think BD has got some good potential but it just needs to mature more.


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Ah, sweet erocker. So three runs of IBT, did you try prime95 blend at all?



No, but I did do 30 runs of IBT with high ram setting. I'm using a triple radiator for my cooling and at 5ghz with the voltage it needs it's on the safe side, but just. It reallly sucks the electricity too.


----------



## bucketface (Oct 17, 2011)

@erocker 
What is the lowest stable voltage you can get at 4 to 4.5ghz, is 1.3v or lower possible at or near those clocks?


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2011)

bucketface said:


> @erocker
> What is the lowest stable voltage you can get at 4 to 4.5ghz, is 1.3v or lower possible at or near those clocks?



I'm currently running at 4ghz 1.28v


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> No, but I did do 30 runs of IBT with high ram setting. I'm using a triple radiator for my cooling and at 5ghz with the voltage it needs it's on the safe side, but just. It reallly sucks the electricity too.



Nice, 30 runs of IBT definitely heats CPUs up, much more than P95 or even LinX. So what is the 'safe' voltage and CPU temps for water? Also, how many watts was it pulling at 5GHz? 500+?


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Nice, 30 runs of IBT definitely heats CPUs up, much more than P95 or even LinX. So what is the 'safe' voltage and CPU temps for water? Also, how many watts was it pulling at 5GHz? 500+?



506 watts under load with IBT normal setting.


System specs on left
8150
Crosshair V
8 case fans
mcp 355
2 SSD's 2 HDD's


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> 506 watts under load with IBT normal setting.
> 
> 
> System specs on left
> ...



Sorry, I missed which model graphics card you're using.  Regardless, that seems like high wattage.


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Sorry, I missed which model graphics card you're using.  Regardless, that seems like high wattage.



Single HD 6950. At idle it uses .9v ~ 28 watts.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 17, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Sorry, I missed which model graphics card you're using.  Regardless, that seems like high wattage.


I think it's 2 x XFX HD 6950 CrossFire (unlocked), but I can be wrong.

I stand corrected


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I think it's 2 x XFX HD 6950 CrossFire (unlocked), but I can be wrong.
> 
> I stand corrected



1gb card too.. Don't know if that makes a real difference though I doubt it.

Okay.. so it's been a few hours and no more warnings or errors in the event log, I'm finally downloading some games. Dirt 3, MLB 2k11, NBA 2k11 and Street Fighter 4 so far. I'll get some Fraps running with those. Hopefully AODDriver problems won't occur. I'm just going to be running at 4ghz due to the cooler I'm using and this way people can compare it to their Phenom II's at around that speed.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 18, 2011)

^ So its running now. Did you find what the problem was?


----------



## dumo (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad you found the problem Erocker 

Heres quick Vantage cpu runs..


----------



## Irony (Oct 18, 2011)

As soon as I become independently wealthy, I'm gonna get me a Bulldozer. But, until then, I'll be reading everything pertaining to it on TPU


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 18, 2011)

dumo said:


> Glad you found the problem Erocker
> 
> Heres quick Vantage cpu runs..
> 
> ...



A quick google search is showing me similar scores with a 2600k @ 5ghz.  So BD doesn't seem that bad in vantage..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> A quick google search is showing me similar scores with a 2600k @ 5ghz.  So BD doesn't seem that bad in vantage..



Ture but the 2600k does it at lower temps and significantly less power draw.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Ture but the 2600k does it at lower temps and significantly less power draw.



at least, its not totally like the phenom1 disaster...but similar. at least, BD is useable for something... PH1 was just utter crap.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 18, 2011)

dumo said:


> Glad you found the problem Erocker
> 
> Heres quick Vantage cpu runs..
> 
> ...


300 Bus Speed? Wow, that is super high.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 18, 2011)

Super XP said:


> 300 Bus Speed? Wow, that is super high.



good boards are able to do that... very good boards even higher


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

Super XP said:


> 300 Bus Speed? Wow, that is super high.



Though completely off topic I was doing that with s939 boards. Nothing new.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> at least, its not totally like the phenom1 disaster...but similar. at least, BD is useable for something... PH1 was just utter crap.



agreed


----------



## dumo (Oct 18, 2011)

My single stage cooler is Vapochill LS stock (unmoded 2005 release), it has no chance to hold BD load @ 1.56+ Vcore 4C/8T. So I set C6 enabled in bios which in windows will idle @multiplier 7 (2093Mhz) and keep the heat load low before start benching.

Actual CPU @ 5.39Ghz benched






Other benchmark


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

dumo said:


> My single stage cooler is Vapochill LS stock (unmoded 2005 release), it has no chance to hold BD load @ 1.56+ Vcore 4C/8T. So I set C6 enabled in bios which in windows will idle @multiplier 7 (2093Mhz) and keep the heat load low before start benching.
> 
> Actual CPU @ 5.39Ghz benched
> 
> ...



Hi dumo,

what type of RAM u use on the tests ?

thx

i might join the club tonight if DHL is in time ........


----------



## dumo (Oct 18, 2011)

@n0tiert..Its Gskill RipjawsX 2X2GB 2133 8-9-8-24


----------



## bucketface (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm currently running at 4ghz 1.28v


what is the power consumption at those settings? and what was the power with your 2600k with same parts? (doesn't have to be exact, rough estimate is good enough)

Also would really like to know how your experience with gaming on BD was, once you've done some runs.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Ture but the 2600k does it at lower temps and significantly less power draw.



Very true. :shadedshu

Lucky I have lotsa water cooling


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

bucketface said:


> Also would really like to know how your experience with gaming on BD was, once you've done some runs.



60fps avg. in Mafia II benchmark (no PhysX). That's pretty good!  ...I think.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> 60fps avg. in Mafia II benchmark (no PhysX). That's pretty good!  ...I think.



In terms of pure gaming, is BD what you expected it to be or unexpected? 

And which games from your testing has it really excelled in? Where you can see a noticable difference?


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> In terms of pure gaming, is BD what you expected it to be or unexpected?
> 
> And which games from your testing has it really excelled in? Where you can see a noticable difference?



I don't know.. It work.

I've tested Mafia II so far, 60 fps avg high settings PhysX off. Is that good?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

What do you guys think about Bulldozer in terms of crunching?


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> What do you guys think about Bulldozer in terms of crunching?



I don't. I'm sure an Intel processor would be a better choice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't. I'm sure an Intel processor would be a better choice.



Hmm Ok, I was under the impression that the newer architecture was faster in terms of math


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm Ok, I was under the impression that the newer architecture was faster in terms of math



While the 8 threads may help, the single core achetecture is definitely slower.

So what benchmarks/games (I have Fraps) do you guys want to see? *Updated my system specs too so you know what I'm working with. I can do head to head bench's with the 2500K.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmm thanks erocker!


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't know.. It work.
> 
> I've tested Mafia II so far, 60 fps avg high settings PhysX off. Is that good?



hmmmm running same with 955@3,6 with HD 6990  ram@1066 +/- 1 frame


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> hmmmm running same with 955@3,6 with HD 6990  ram@1066 +/- 1 frame



So I suppose that is good? I need to try running it on my SB rig.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> So I suppose that is good? I need to try running it on my SB rig.



well i think so, it´s single 6950 gfx u use ?


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> well i think so, it´s single 6950 gfx u use ?



Yeah, I updated my system specs with my 2 systems as they are.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yeah, I updated my system specs with my 2 systems as they are.



well then it´s a good result..... 
as far i can tell


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 18, 2011)

id appreciate you having a look at benching crysis 2 Erocker, and obv Dirt 3 both are new ish and reasonablely power hungry


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> id appreciate you having a look at benching crysis 2 Erocker, and obv Dirt 3 both are new ish and reasonablely power hungry



Dirt 3 Will do! Don't ask about anything Crysis again. I refuse that game or any of its sequels.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ why?


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^ why?



I'm really not going to explain myself here. Just know it's due to a good reason.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> Dirt 3 Will do! Don't ask about anything Crysis again. I refuse that game or any of its sequels.



Are you saying that you don't care if it can run Crysis? 

Seriously though, can you try disabling the second core in each module? I have heard that it does make a difference, but I would like you to confirm it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm really not going to explain myself here. Just know it's due to a good reason.



That's okay, I was just interested in the results, that's all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Did you get your chip in time to bench BF3 beta?


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Are you saying that you don't care if it can run Crysis?
> 
> Seriously though, can you try disabling the second core in each module? I have heard that it does make a difference, but I would like you to confirm it.



I don't plan on it. I bought an 8 core, it's going to be used as an 8 core.



brandonwh64 said:


> Did you get your chip in time to bench BF3 beta?



Nope.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't plan on it. I bought an 8 core, it's going to be used as an 8 core.



I understand your reasoning, but you might be able to get more performance for what you paid.


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I understand your reasoning, but you might be able to get more performance for what you paid.



I don't care.  This isn't just my clubhouse, perhaps others with this chip will do this. Not me.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Very true. :shadedshu
> 
> Lucky I have lotsa water cooling



Yeah this thing may end up being what pushes me into WC.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 18, 2011)

Can u try Dirt 3 with multi GPU (your HD6950 in CFX)???
I'm havin lots of troubles with this tittle in CFX but not with one card(CPU dependent..)
Next I would say Crysis but I uninstalled it myself the moment I heard it's going to consoles


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by theoneandonlymrk
> id appreciate you having a look at benching crysis 2 Erocker, and obv Dirt 3 both are new ish and reasonablely power hungry
> 
> Dirt 3 Will do! Don't ask about anything Crysis again. I refuse that game or any of its sequels.



ok np id love to see how dirt 3 goes anyways, id imagine their be a few reasons(as have i) for your crysis 2 remarks, how about either dues ex or RAGE im obv trying to think of games i have but also that use dx11 , multi core etc


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 18, 2011)

I got 77.3 with 2500k stock on Mafia II but at 1680x1050. At 4.2GHz one frame more...
Try Dawn of War II ingame bench if you have it, GTA4 ingame bench, Total War Shogun 2, Far Cry 2 maybe. Crysis 1 is useless for CPU testing, it's all GPU there.


----------



## qubit (Oct 18, 2011)

*A target for your overclock*

erocker

I haven't seen these FX chips benched while running folding@home and I wouldn't be surprised if the performance is more than reasonable on the multi-threaded client, so you might want to try this. 

Also, here's a nice heavy stress test to check for stability; just be ready with top-notch cooling or to quit the program if it overheats!

www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

*Dirt3, Mafia 2 and SFIV.*











The rig:





_______________________________________


DiRT 3

Total frames: 6,683
AVG. FPS: 64.38
Minimum FPS: 54.49

Video of the test:









Ha! The bot came in 1st!

______________________________________


Mafia 2

AVG FPS: 60.3

Video:










_________________________________________


Street Fighter IV 

AVG FPS: 141.36










GTA IV, Far Cry 2 and Batman AA are downloading.

I will keep the OP updated.


----------



## damric (Oct 19, 2011)

I request that you try some benchmarks with all of the _'B cores'_ disabled as to run at *4m/4c* and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2011)

damric said:


> I request that you try some benchmarks with all of the _'B cores'_ disabled as to run at *4m/4c* and see if it makes a difference.



Like I said before, maybe later. I'm going to be doing a lot of benches in this current cofiguration and since I'm generally strapped for time, it will take a while.



qubit said:


> I haven't seen these FX chips benched while running folding@home and I wouldn't be surprised if the performance is more than reasonable on the multi-threaded client, so you might want to try this.



Indeed. I will do this once the gaming benches are finished.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 19, 2011)

hi erocker, 

if you have some time, pls run heaven benchmark 2.5 

thx


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 19, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> hi erocker,
> 
> if you have some time, pls run heaven benchmark 2.5
> 
> thx



Yes, this ^
And I just ran heaven for a comparison to my 1090T @4ghz and CFX 6870s if he gets the chance to bench.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 19, 2011)

I did a quick bench on Street Fighter IV, all max settings, 2500K at 4.2, same res 1680x1050.

219.16 FPS


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 19, 2011)

Who else has a BD chip or has one coming?

Should get mine by start of next week with luck and anything that doesn't involve over voltage I'd be willing to mess around with ( running it as single/dual/tri/quad/hecta etc)


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine is coming, had to get someone on here to order from newegg for me and then ship it to OZ. 

No stock here until mid-late NOV!!


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 19, 2011)

sign me in........


----------



## nt300 (Oct 19, 2011)

damric said:


> I request that you try some benchmarks with all of the _'B cores'_ disabled as to run at *4m/4c* and see if it makes a difference.


I heard funny things happen when you disable the A cores in each module for a 4M/4C setup. I would try disabling the B cores in 2 modules and at the same time disabling the A cores in the other 2 modules. I've heard you can play with it, and some setups offer you better performance boosts.

For Example:
1st Module w/ *A (Enable)* & B
2nd Module w/ A & *B (Enable)*
3rd Module w/ *A (Enable)* & B
4th Module w/ A & *B (Enable)*

Need to play around to see what does better.


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's a good review that looks a bit closer at different RAM and CPU/NB frequency results.

http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000220/AMD-FX-8150-Bulldozer-CPU-Review/4#axzz1b4BEvOuG

This chip seems a bit better now with the 9913 bios. Once I'm done with this current round of game benches, I'm going to put more OC on this chip, run the RAM at 2133mhz, get the CPU/NB higher and run them again for comparison.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> Here's a good review that looks a bit closer at different RAM and CPU/NB frequency results.
> 
> http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000220/AMD-FX-8150-Bulldozer-CPU-Review/4#axzz1b4BEvOuG
> 
> This chip seems a bit better now with the 9913 bios. Once I'm done with this current round of game benches, I'm going to put more OC on this chip, run the RAM at 2133mhz, get the CPU/NB higher and run them again for comparison.



So you're sayin that there's hope....OMG...


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> So you're sayin that there's hope....OMG...



Hope for what?  As you can see in the article that sure there are gains, but it's nothing amazing or anything. The chip is what it is. Meh, this is a discussion for elsewhere.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> Hope for what?  As you can see in the article that sure there are gains, but it's nothing amazing or anything. The chip is what it is. Meh, this is a discussion for elsewhere.



What I'm really interested in is Crossfire/SLI performance...any positive feedback on that?!I read a couple of reviews and it doesn't look good but anyway I'm waitin on your opinion


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> What I'm really interested in is Crossfire/SLI performance...any positive feedback on that?!I read a couple of reviews and it doesn't look good but anyway I'm waitin on your opinion



Nope. Not for a while anyway.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 19, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> What I'm really interested in is Crossfire/SLI performance...any positive feedback on that?!I read a couple of reviews and it doesn't look good but anyway I'm waitin on your opinion


Once I get my FX 8150, I will do a CrossfireX benchmarks, just have to borrow another HD 6970 off my bro, when he's not lookiing


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 20, 2011)

I cancelled my order for an 8150 - the power consumption when OCing really concerns me.

I've ordered a PIIx4 for now, with a plan to sell it on if a new stepping or better batch with better power numbers appears (e.g. the ones due in November) or the price drops a good bit, but not holding my breath for any of those or keep it until PD arrives.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 20, 2011)

^bummer man.  The power draw concerns me too but i just need to see for myself.


----------



## nt300 (Oct 20, 2011)

More Bulldozers coming this November?


----------



## unsmart (Oct 20, 2011)

so are you guys seeing anything with the OCing to recommend it over the pII x6. I'm looking to up grade and was going to get the fx6100 but seems the pIIx6 1100t spanks it for the same price. I'll wait for the fx8120 to be restocked if there's any real benefit.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 20, 2011)

unsmart said:


> so are you guys seeing anything with the OCing to recommend it over the pII x6. I'm looking to up grade and was going to get the fx6100 but seems the pIIx6 1100t spanks it for the same price. I'll wait for the fx8120 to be restocked if there's any real benefit.



Other than the improved memory controller and better performance in dual GPU setups, no there is no reason to go from a PII X6 to an FX-6___.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 20, 2011)

Has that boost been confirmed? That's all that interests me about BD...multi-GPU.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Has that boost been confirmed? That's all that interests me about BD...multi-GPU.



Not personally yet.

I have confirmed that the last update to Deus Ex did not improve frame rate, but did get rid of the micro-stutter issue.


----------



## unsmart (Oct 20, 2011)

right now I have a PIIx3[ unlocked to x4 ] @3.4. After reading around some more the OC head room on the FX seems to come at a high cost. Probably stay where I'm at for another year and just fight THE ITCH


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Other than the improved memory controller and better performance in dual GPU setups, no there is no reason to go from a PII X6 to an FX-6___.


Or FX-8 core


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Or FX-8 core



Believe me, that's no reason, unless you like building servers on the cheap.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Believe me, that's no reason, unless you like building servers on the cheap.


Sure server but common! Really I havent seen anything good about this cpu. You know im hardcore AMD Erocker but all the reviews and such keep my wallet closed till they fix the performance... Sorry not trolling but just pointing out my opinion. 

I have read every single post in this thread and besides the 5+Ghz clock nothing else has impressed me on this cpu. Can you persuade me Erocker why I should get a 8150 or 8120?
Theres a company here in Canada that has the 8120, 6---, and the 4core 32nm chips listed as being in stock and I can order one today but is it really worth me to upgrade? I convert movies and game thats it, oh and LOVE to BENCH 

I WANT NUMBERS!!!
I want to see that bugger running 5ghz and both your 6950s running Mark11


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Can you persuade me Erocker why I should get a 8150 or 8120?



No.

As for Xfire and 5ghz. I'm not sure my 1000W PSU can handle it. Seriously.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmmm, then what would I be kicking out @ 4.3GHz and the 6990 tweaked out benchin?

Ill grab the wattage meter from canada tire today and post what im running, and im just using a 850HX...


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

HD 6970 max. power consumption = 287 watts. x2 = 574w

AMD FX-8150 @ 5ghz = about 420 watts under load

420 + 574 = 994 watts.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> HD 6970 max. power consumption = 287 watts. x2 = 574w
> 
> AMD FX-8150 @ 5ghz = about 420 watts under load
> 
> 420 + 574 = 994 watts.


Your a straight up tell it the way it is kinda guy Erocker...
You know the hardware im running, now you tell me am I going to be impressed or stay with what I already have?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> HD 6970 max. power consumption = 287 watts. x2 = 574w
> 
> AMD FX-8150 @ 5ghz = about 420 watts under load
> 
> 420 + 574 = 994 watts.



Fuggin wow.


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

This is with just my computer plugged into my UPS with only IBT running. CPU @ 5ghz:


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> This is with just my computer plugged into my UPS with only IBT running. CPU @ 5ghz:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0115.jpg



Thats nuts! what model is that APC?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> This is with just my computer plugged into my UPS with only IBT running. CPU @ 5ghz:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0115.jpg




What voltage is that at?

Does power-consumption go up a lot with just overclocking aswell?

For example if you just ran the chip at 4ghz on stock volts.


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/11

Well I did not realize it but considering a Thuban at 4.2 draws well over 300W looks like the power usage did not increase. It just was not improved.



pantherx12 said:


> What voltage is that at?
> 
> Does power-consumption go up a lot with just overclocking aswell?
> 
> For example if you just ran the chip at 4ghz on stock volts.




Yes.  Its not an magnitude increase but it does increase exponentially. 

First 1 GHz (making up numbers) might require +100W the second GHz might increase +200W for a a total of +300W over stock.  Thats just an example and not based on actual power consumption testing.

Its leaky silicon and has been done before to get insane clock speeds


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/11
> 
> 
> Its leaky silicon and has been done before to get insane clock speeds



Yeah I know a few members on here who go for the leaky chips so they can take advantage of ultra cold overclocking


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/11
> 
> Well I did not realize it but considering a Thuban at 4.2 draws well over 300W looks like the power usage did not increase. It just was not improved.
> 
> ...



Spot-on. I believe the chip was at 1.475v for this.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

what APC you using Erocker? 1000W?


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> what APC you using Erocker? 1000W?



I think it's a 700w battery backup, though I bought it more for the line conditioning and the LCD display thingy. 

I have an old house with somewhat old electrical wiring and these things work great for that.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> HD 6970 max. power consumption = 287 watts. x2 = 574w
> 
> *AMD FX-8150 @ 5ghz = about 420 watts under load*
> 
> 420 + 574 = 994 watts.



i find that hard to believe tbh , how on earth are you cooling it ?


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

chaotic_uk said:


> i find that hard to believe tbh , how on earth are you cooling it ?



It's being cooled my a triple 120 radiator, mcp355 pump and a EK Supreme WB. Temps at 5ghz are on the cusp of being too hot. Believe it.

Or..

Believe that I have a secret agenda because my life is so dull I need to make shit up on the internet.  I don't care either way.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's being cooled my a triple 120 radiator, mcp355 pump and a EK Supreme WB. Temps at 5ghz are on the cusp of being too hot. Believe it.
> 
> Or..
> 
> *Believe that I have a secret agenda because my life is so dull I need to make shit up on the internet*.  I don't care either way.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> I think it's a 700w battery backup, though I bought it more for the line conditioning and the LCD display thingy.
> 
> I have an old house with somewhat old electrical wiring and these things work great for that.


I can grab the 600w version here with the led display. Im just using the 350 and that was the main reason I run it... nice clean stable power... even though where I live we already have a stable grid unlike you poor Americans


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Spot-on. I believe the chip was at 1.475v for this.



So voltage is fairly high at-least.


It's just I've only a 750w PSU so wondering if I'll be able to overclock at all


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> So voltage is fairly high at-least.
> 
> 
> It's just I've only a 750w PSU so wondering if I'll be able to overclock at all



I currently have it on an older Crosair TX850w at 4ghz 1.3v. I'll check the power consumption when I get home.  *Also currently being cooled by a H60.

@FiF, no my "grid" is fine  I just have old wiring in my house.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> *Believe that I have a secret agenda because my life is so dull I need to make shit up on the internet.  I don't care either way.*



Way out west there was this fella I wanna tell ya about. Goes by the name of Jeff Lebowski. At least that was the handle his loving parents gave him, but he never had much use for it himself. See, this Lebowski, he called himself "The Dude". Now, "Dude" - there's a name no man would self-apply where I come from. But then there was a lot about the Dude that didn't make a whole lot of sense. And a lot about where he lived, likewise. But then again, maybe that's why I found the place so darned interestin'. See, they call Los Angeles the "City Of Angels"; but I didn't find it to be that, exactly. But I'll allow it as there are some nice folks there. 'Course I ain't never been to London, and I ain't never seen France. And I ain't never seen no queen in her damned undies, so the feller says. But I'll tell you what - after seeing Los Angeles, and this here story I'm about to unfold, well, I guess I seen somethin' every bit as stupefyin' as you'd seen in any of them other places. And in English, too. So I can die with a smile on my face, without feelin' like the good Lord gypped me. Now this here story I'm about to unfold took place in the early '90s - just about the time of our conflict with Sad'm and the I-raqis. I only mention it because sometimes there's a man... I won't say a hero, 'cause, what's a hero? Sometimes, there's a man. And I'm talkin' about the Dude here - the Dude from Los Angeles. Sometimes, there's a man, well, he's the man for his time and place. He fits right in there. And that's the Dude. The Dude, from Los Angeles. And even if he's a lazy man - and the Dude was most certainly that. Quite possibly the laziest in all of Los Angeles County, which would place him high in the runnin' for laziest worldwide. Sometimes there's a man, sometimes, there's a man. Well, I lost my train of thought here. But... aw, hell. I've done introduced it enough.


----------



## bucketface (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Believe that I have a secret agenda because my life is so dull I need to make shit up on the internet.



I choose this. 

on a serious note, what do you guy's think of the chances of GF refineing the 32nm process enough and AMD doing some stuff for the b3/c0 stepping to reduce some of that leakage at the 4 to 4.5ghz range, maybe geting power to between 300/350watts, by early q1 next yr?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

bucketface said:


> I choose this.
> 
> on a serious note, what fo you guy's think of the chances of GF refineing the 32nm process enough and AMD doing some stuff for the b3/c0 stepping to reduce some of that leakage at the 4 to 4.5ghz range, maybe geting power to between 300/350watts, by early q1 next yr?


GF is out of the picture I believe... Im thinking the shitty silicon GF put together for BD made AMD go elsewhere. But who knows?


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 20, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> sign me in........
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111019/P1010008.jpg
> ...


How many heatpipes does stock cooler have?


----------



## bucketface (Oct 20, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> GF is out of the picture I believe... Im thinking the shitty silicon GF put together for BD made AMD go elsewhere. But who knows?



AMD would have no where else to go, at least for BD. Also i wouldn't be just blaming GF. having to produce completely new designs on a new process isn't easy, with hindsight i'm actually surprised AMD didn't make a couple pipecleaner PII chips. It might have been better to postpone at least the consumer BD part.... but this is getting off topic so i'll just stop there.


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

bucketface said:


> but this is getting off topic so i'll just stop there.



Thank you. FYI, there are news articles out there about AMD going to TSMC due to Glo-flow not being up to par. But, yeah let's save the speculation and newsy type stuff for the other BD threads.

Thanks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

I need to know for 100% sure what the asus CH5 manual means for what slot to place the memory for best performance? It must be a poor Chinese translation when they wrote the manual. It says for best overclocking performance install the DIMM's from the red slot? what the hell does from the red slots mean? In the red slots? in the black slots?
 If they belong in the red slots then why dont they just say...

For better overclocking and performance insert the DIMM's into the red slots!!! 

from the red slots? WTF


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> For better overclocking and performance insert the DIMM's into the red slots!!!
> 
> from the red slots? WTF



What's not to understand?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> What's not to understand?


from the red slots? I see alot of ppl using the black slots thats why im asking..


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

Idk? I use the red slots and don't have an issue.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Idk? I use the red slots and don't have an issue.


see the crosshair 4 had the slots red,black,red,black and memory was installed into the #1 and #3 red slots... plus the manual says to install into the red slots...A1 and B1

The crosshair 5 is black,red,black,red... and says to install from the red slots...
Page 2-6 2nd paragraph


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> see the crosshair 4 had the slots red,black,red,black and memory was installed into the #1 and #3 red slots... plus the manual says to install into the red slots...A1 and B1
> 
> The crosshair 5 is black,red,black,red... and says to install from the red slots...
> Page 2-6 2nd paragraph



Yup. Use the red slots.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

haha ok... but now read this.

Copied from Benchmark reviews page...

The DIMM slots on the ASUS Crosshair V Formula motherboard follow the same pattern as the Crosshair IV Formula board. There are alternating red and black slots. According to the manual for the Crosshair V Formula motherboard, dual-channel kits should be placed first in the black slots, then in the red slots. The 990FX Chipset bumps RAM compatibility up to 1866MHz, but the ASUS Crosshair V Formula motherboard can also support 2000MHz when overclocked and 2133MHz when overclocking and using an AM3 CPU. In total, the Crosshair V Formula motherboard can support up to 32GB of Non-ECC unbuffered memory. 

Source


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay. I don't see how it really matters. I've used both sets of slots in my CHV and CHIV. No difference for me. I just go by what the manual says, they're the ones who make the board.

*Gotta run! Off for a little mini-vacation with the woman for a couple days. Bye!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Okay. I don't see how it really matters. I've used both sets of slots in my CHV and CHIV. No difference for me. I just go by what the manual says, they're the ones who make the board.


This is your overclocking thread and I think it matters. Just trying to confirm where they need to be placed that's all. -out-


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Okay. I don't see how it really matters. I've used both sets of slots in my CHV and CHIV. No difference for me. I just go by what the manual says, they're the ones who make the board.
> 
> *Gotta run! Off for a little mini-vacation with the woman for a couple days. Bye!



Have a good vacation man, I'll try to find someone else to pester with my disabling cores requests.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 21, 2011)

i´ll give my rig a first run on the weekend so be patient ...... not all parts are here yet but i´ll take some from my old rig.....
and i´ll try to clear some other open questions that doesn´t get answered by the Chef  let him take his time...... guys , Family first !

 .... yeeeah and even give cryX, Rage, others a shoot......


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> This is your overclocking thread and I think it matters. Just trying to confirm where they need to be placed that's all. -out-



Dude they don't NEED to be placed in a particular slot, they'll work in either.


----------



## dumo (Oct 22, 2011)

*AMD PSCHECK for Bulldozer*

Thanks to Miravo

AMD PSCHECK to change multi of each core seperately 

Its like K10stats for Phenom

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...or-Bulldozer&p=4979264&viewfull=1#post4979264

How to use AMD PSCHECK.....http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...OW-TO-USE-IT&p=4979264&viewfull=1#post4979264


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll probably find out on the 26th anyway but what sort of temps should I expect under a silverarrow ?

( assume ambient temps are 15-18 degrees)


----------



## Irony (Oct 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I'll probably find out on the 26th anyway but what sort of temps should I expect under a silverarrow ?
> 
> ( assume ambient temps are 15-18 degrees)





Cool room


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Irony said:


> Cool room




Gets down to 5c in december/januarry 

My room is poorly insulated


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 25, 2011)

Just picked up a wcing kit. Will be joining up in a bit, going to wait for some price drops on an fx8120.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just picked up a wcing kit. Will be joining up in a bit, going to wait for some price drops on an fx8120.



What price are they compared to unlocked phenom x6 where you live?

There's only a £20 difference between the 1100t and the 8120 I thought that was resonable.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> What price are they compared to unlocked phenom x6 where you live?
> 
> There's only a £20 difference between the 1100t and the 8120 I thought that was resonable.



It's about the same, I am more in it for the better IMC and dram speeds.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's about the same, I am more in it for the better IMC and dram speeds.




 remind me, what is IMC? 


I'm in it mostly for the fun of it, (after all I came from a 1055t) how ever at the least I should be able to make it run at the same equivilent speed as my 1055 (3.64 with 4ghz turbo) will clock the bulldozer @ 4ghz and have the turbo at 4.8 or something.


So no speed upgrade cept in multithreaded apps ( nicely coded ones at that) 

But I'm looking forward to finding software ( even if it's just demos) that fully utilise the hardware, like when i went hunted for opencl software to see the compute functions of my gpu XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

Integrated Memory Controller


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2011)

Erocker,

Have you gotten the chance to play BF3 with your FX rig? What is it like? FPS? Performance?

Thanks!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Integrated Memory Controller



Literally thought of everything but that , brain fail


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

It happens.  LOL.


----------



## qubit (Oct 26, 2011)

*Model comparisons*

Here's a handy comparative AMD FX 8150 - 8120 - 6100 and 4100 performance review by Guru 3D.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 26, 2011)

FX-8150 running BF3 on 

High Settings min/avg/max: 45/56.45/68 (Like Butter baby)
Ultra: 31/41.25/45 (smooth with occasional stutter. May have been server)
Ultra on large map outdoors: 26/35.85/45 (choppy in areas with complex lighting effects)

Please note this was on the system in my sig at stock for the FX-8150. So if you are looking to build a gaming rig for upcoming titles, the FX-8150 will not be the bottleneck in your system as long as the game is running multiple threads.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Been looking around at some info for overclocking bulldozer, how ever they all seem to switch the power saving features off. ( and turbo boost on)

Anyone got a FX to overclock and see how powersaving features affect OC potential etc.


Also anyone reckon 4.5 is possible on stock volts?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 26, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Also anyone reckon 4.5 is possible on stock volts?



I don't foresee this happenning, maybe the fx4100 or an fx8k as 4c/4t. Im thinking 4-4.3 is possible though.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 26, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Been looking around at some info for overclocking bulldozer, how ever they all seem to switch the power saving features off. ( and turbo boost on)
> 
> Anyone got a FX to overclock and see how powersaving features affect OC potential etc.
> 
> ...



I turned off AMD Cool n' Quiet and Turbo for Overclocking. That is a no brainer. Turbo mode could easily move the CPU north of stable. If you ran an FX-8150 at 4.1 GHz with Turbo ON, with a small bump in voltage (instead of 1.4V, go with 1.425V on CPU) just in case.

I got 4.4 GHz at stock voltage on the CPU. Keep in mind I did bump voltage on NB to get 4.4 GHz stable. Moving to 4.5 GHz and up all required a small bump in CPU/NB/FSB voltage.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I turned off AMD Cool n' Quiet




I've never found that to make any difference to my maximum overclock ya know, just down volts and clocks the cpu when it's idling is all.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I've never found that to make any difference to my maximum overclock ya know, just down volts and clocks the cpu when it's idling is all.



I've had issues with it on quite a few setups with it not scaling up when needed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 26, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I've never found that to make any difference to my maximum overclock ya know, just down volts and clocks the cpu when it's idling is all.



I have had issues where the system refuse to recognize an increase in load, so the fan on my CPU cooler would stay at like 10%. If the cooler is going to run 1 speed, full speed is my choice.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> I've had issues with it on quite a few setups with it not scaling up when needed.





TheLaughingMan said:


> I have had issues where the system refuse to recognize an increase in load, so the fan on my CPU cooler would stay at like 10%. If the cooler is going to run 1 speed, full speed is my choice.




Ahh cheers, guess it's hit and miss.

I tend to control my fans manually so may of missed the fan speed problem.


----------



## nt300 (Oct 28, 2011)

Anybody try this with Overclocking and Core setup?


Super XP said:


> Maybe need to patch for running core priority.
> 
> *Now :* Core 0 --> Core 1 --> Core 2 --> Core 3 --> Core 4 --> Core 5 --> Core 6 --> Core 7
> *Right Priority :* Core 0 --> Core 2 --> Core 4 --> Core 6 --> Core 1 --> Core 3 --> Core 5 --> Core 7


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2011)

How do you set core priority?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> How do you set core priority?



I don't think you can, I think it's another "hopefully they'll release this to fix Bulldozer" situation.

Of course, I would be happy to be wrong.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2011)

More BS. I wish people would read what this thread is about. I'm so tired of all the speculative crap. People need to just be comfortable with what this chip is. Some of these people must be paid by AMD to try to save face or something. I don't want to hear it. Get a FX chip.. do whatever with it and post results here.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2011)

A good read for you BD owners... READ IT you may learn something....there's 2 pages btw

LOOK HERE


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> A good read for you BD owners... READ IT you may learn something....there's 2 pages btw
> 
> LOOK HERE



Meh, it doesn't increase single core performance which is what this chip is lacking in. The benchmarks they use really don't relate to many people. Move on.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 31, 2011)

What's the highest OC with all 8-Cores you guys got? This review site ended up getting on air cooling 4.8GHz stable at 1.4v. Not bad at all. Still can't find a FX 8150 anywhere in my area.


> I was able to reach a stable 4.8GHz on all eight cores under extended stress testing, running the CPU at 1.4V and using a Thermalright Silver Arrow air cooler..........................
> The performance improvement is less than what I'd hoped, but bear in mind that the AMD FX-8150 can crank its cores up to 4.2GHz at stock clock speeds, and the difference between 4.2GHz and 4.8GHz is only 14.9%, so the observed 13.3 percent is quite close to what you'd expect from the clock speed difference.


LINK:
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=831&Itemid=63&limit=1&limitstart=15


----------



## dumo (Oct 31, 2011)

Bios 9911
HT 2200
Subzero phase cooling

Vantage cpu test 1 sometimes dropped to >1000...dunno why


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 31, 2011)

^Damn, that is a massive oc Dumo, what memory are you using BTW.  I have a get of gskill 2000 CAS6 but can't get them past 1700 CAS6 with my X6.  I am hoping BD will be better.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2011)

Had to cancel my FX order, will leave you guys to build up a lot of good knowledge so I play later on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2011)

Aww, how come?


----------



## Irony (Oct 31, 2011)

@ dumo: Why is your 1m Pi slower than your 32m calculation?   Both of those are faster than mine by 2 secs. :shadedshun: I gain 1 sec. per 100Mhz


----------



## Super XP (Oct 31, 2011)

This is good to know:


> If, during this overclock, your system shuts down, that's a new protection from AMD. You've reached either the heat, TDP or OCP limit (this seems to happen once the CPU pulls more than 26.5A from the 12V CPU rails (8pin and 4pin connectors). If that happens decrease the voltage a bit.


In regards to that drop, your setup is somewhat unstable. Try reducing the NB speed a little and re-test.


dumo said:


> Bios 9911
> HT 2200
> Subzero phase cooling
> 
> ...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Aww, how come?




Well Aria the place I ordered from are not getting chips til the end of November, so I'm just going to get a 925 and live with that til I get a job .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn, bummer.


----------



## Irony (Nov 1, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Well Aria the place I ordered from are not getting chips til the end of November, so I'm just going to get a 925 and live with that til I get a job .



Why not at least a 965? And is that really an upgrade from your 1055?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Irony said:


> Why not at least a 965? And is that really an upgrade from your 1055?



Why bother with a 965? I could overclock a 925 just as far : ] ( who cares about 100mhz a higher binned chip might get you)

And I don't have a 1055t anymore it was sold to make way for BD but like I said, Aria don't have em.


----------



## Irony (Nov 1, 2011)

Ah, I see.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 3, 2011)

Part 2 finished and up: http://www.futurelooks.com/the-amd-...and-scorpius-fx-platform-reviewed-–-part-two/


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 3, 2011)

8120 is in stock at NewEgg, for now.

AMD FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz 8MB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cac...

Too bad it isn't $199 to make it $20 cheaper than a 2500k.


----------



## Irony (Nov 3, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> 8120 is in stock at NewEgg, for now.
> 
> AMD FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz 8MB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cac...
> 
> Too bad it isn't $199 to make it $20 cheaper than a 2500k.



It was $199.99 on Amazon with free shipping yesterday, But its out of stock now.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2011)

Madshrimp's 8150 re-review for those interested.

http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000226/

has a section on cooling comparing the hydro-100 to a few other coolers.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry for the double post.  Hard OCP's multi-GPU, gameplay 8150 review

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/03/amd_fx8150_multigpu_gameplay_performance_review


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrong thread for that kind of stuff


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm bacccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. [o_0]/
FX 6100 and asrock 970 extreme 3 on the way. Oc time on the cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

My buddy just got a Asrock 990FX board.  Seems solid and looks great.  He got it for $120.  He's on a budget as well.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2011)

I love my AsRock 1155 board. I would of gone AsRock with my AMD rig, but I'm pretty much stuck on Asus when it comes to AMD.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 9, 2011)

Why ASUS? Not that I question that choice, just curious about your own reasons.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

^me too.  But yes, for my AMD rigs, I've had the best results with ASUS.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Why ASUS? Not that I question that choice, just curious about your own reasons.



Honestly, they've never let me down. With the exception of a few I've had issues with Gigabyte, AsRock and other brands with AMD in the past. I'm fully aware that brands have changed, but really I'm most likely just a bit stubborn with the whole thing. Plus, I liked my CH IV so much that it was a natural choice for me to go with teh CH V.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree, the short time I had my CH IV, I loved it.  I just needed money and sold it.  But if I was to buy another board for AM3+ it would most likely be the CH V.  Never been let down by ASUS on my AMD rigs.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 9, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Sorry for the double post.  Hard OCP's multi-GPU, gameplay 8150 review
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/03/amd_fx8150_multigpu_gameplay_performance_review



Also I am not sure how much you trust this. Nvidia hasn't build a driver for SLI with AMD in mind for nearly 8 years. Maybe, just maybe, using drivers designed specifically for Intel's architecture could have something to do with this. I would much rather see this done with dual ATI cards and an overclocked AMD FX-8150.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 9, 2011)

I usually go with higher end boards, and its usually ASUS as well. Their boards tend to give me the most solid performance and overclocking headroom. Now, I have used a cheap Biostar with a 2500k before and it OC'ed just as well as the $250 evga p67 ftw I had. But the reality is, with sandy bridge, the board isn't the limiting factor, its your multiplier wall. For AMD ht overclocking however, you usually have to pay to play. For now though, I'll be sticking to multiplier oc'ing with the $85 asrock board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I usually go with higher end boards, and its usually ASUS as well. Their boards tend to give me the most solid performance and overclocking headroom. Now, I have used a cheap Biostar with a 2500k before and it OC'ed just as well as the $250 evga p67 ftw I had. But the reality is, with sandy bridge, the board isn't the limiting factor, its your multiplier wall. For AMD ht overclocking however, you usually have to pay to play. For now though, I'll be sticking to multiplier oc'ing with the $85 asrock board.



Sometimes those cheaper boards are the ones to surprise you.  Keep us posted dude.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys people with the ASUS Crosshair V Formula board, can you try out the latest BIOS with the performance improvements.


> *NEW BIOS Version  0903*
> Description
> 
> Crosshair V Formula 0903 BIOS
> ...


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks much! I wonder how much these differ from the 9911 beta bios?


----------



## nt300 (Nov 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Thanks much! I wonder how much these differ from the 9911 beta bios?


Well one was done by ASUS and the other was done by a none Asus person right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

That seems like a interesting BIOS update.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes especially that “Update CPU Level up function”. So what the Bulldozer’s are not leveling up efficiently enough? Or perhaps it’s doing a real bad job hence the results we’ve been getting. Speculation, until we can get a test(s) done.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sometimes those cheaper boards are the ones to surprise you.  Keep us posted dude.



I'll be reporting back sometime this weekend. My stuff should all be here tomorrow.. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Yes especially that “Update CPU Level up function”. So what the Bulldozer’s are not leveling up efficiently enough? Or perhaps it’s doing a real bad job hence the results we’ve been getting. Speculation, until we can get a test(s) done.



It's just basically an AUTO overclock setting and nothing important in terms of performance.



nt300 said:


> Well one was done by ASUS and the other was done by a none Asus person right?



9911 is an "official" beta bios made by Asus. The ones like 9913 were done by a 3rd party.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

Hopefully that new BIOS delivers.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm up and running.







Hope you guys like my custom wallpaper... hahaha


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 12, 2011)

looks good J5


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> looks good J5


Agreed.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know if this is good or bad, but I will say this. 






This is a decent HT increase and CPU frequency for a $84 motherboard. 
THIS is what overclocking is about, THIS is why overclocking is fun. :]

One crappy thing about this board though, is has a lot of vdroop. Example, if I set 1.5 in the BIOS, it ends up using 1.45 during load. LLC is on, with it off, its even worse. That's the bad thing about some low end boards.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2011)

That's a good score and a nice OC. Looks like Bulldozer needs higher clocks to really shine. Though server chips are faster at what they are good at. And this benchmark shows this. Hopefully Piledriver will be faster and with higher OC's.


----------



## unsmart (Nov 12, 2011)

nice OC johnny makes me want one just to hit numbers!
Whats your temp[ or did I miss it ] and anyway of telling the cores that are locked I'm guessing a whole mods disabled.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 13, 2011)

Temps are in the hi 50s to low 60s during ITB and prime. This board is pretty weak though. It has only four phases and it has the same throttling issues that the Gigabyte boards have. I really hope a BIOS release comes out that has a LLC fix and throttling fix. If not, oh well, the board was $85. Advice, if you plan on going with a Bulldozer setup and you plan to really OC it to its limits, you NEED a top tier board. I believe Asrock, Gigabyte, and even MSI have random throttling issues. I guess the only other options are Biostar and ASUS.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome, talk about perfect timing from Asrock.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.us.asp?Model=970 Extreme3&o=BIOS

Looks like there is a new BIOS which will let me toggle APM. Now I don't have to use AOD to 'trick' APM into disabling. Awesome! Hopefully there is better LLC correction on the new release as well.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2011)

5017MHz. Too bad it needs 1.6v just to boot into Windows. Luckily, this is common with other FX 6100's that hit 5GHz+, at least mine actually hit 5GHz. 



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098608


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

Not bad!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2011)

This board has so much vdroop oh em gee.
Nearly a full 0.1, 0.08.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 15, 2011)

Can you please tell TPU-guru&professionals how to increase the frequency of NB? I heard that the increased NB frequency increases  L3-cache throughput. Should i bump voltage? Up to what value?


----------



## Daimus (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry for doublepost, forgot about the voltage.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 15, 2011)

I just installed my new FX8120. Big cheers to Tigr who hooked me up with a new one.

Haven't done any testing yet but I will do some tomorrow.  So far its running beautifully.  

I had a massive scare when I opened my case today to see fluid had been dripping from my cpu block onto 5870 #1 and then dribbling off there to 5870 #2. Both my pcie slots were all green too.  I started getting bsods about 3 days ago and I reckon this was the culprit.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2011)

Daimus said:


> http://s017.radikal.ru/i402/1111/1d/ce7d7eb6e606.jpg
> 
> Can you please tell TPU-guru&professionals how to increase the frequency of NB? I heard that the increased NB frequency increases  L3-cache throughput. Should i bump voltage? Up to what value?



There should be a CPU NB speed value in the BIOS. I believe its best to keep it at 2600 being highest, but from what I've seen most keep it below 2600. Safe voltages for the NB appear to be around 1.32-135v max, 1.30v is usually what I'm seeing for higher HT clocks. It really depends on how hot your CPU is getting before you start increasing the NB voltage and value though. Increasing the NB voltage will increase your temps so you have to find the happy medium to stay in the safe temp range.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 15, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> 5017MHz. Too bad it needs 1.6v just to boot into Windows. Luckily, this is common with other FX 6100's that hit 5GHz+, at least mine actually hit 5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is this under air cooling? Shouldn't ran that many volts through it dude going to degrade you're cpu pretty quickly.

The fx chips have the same temperature problem as the phenom chips as well, when overclocked they read much colder than they are so be careful as you're probably running a lot lot hotter than you think. (unless you're aware of this but seems you've not adjusted temps considering 42 is highest temperature you get under a air cooler)


----------



## Daimus (Nov 15, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> There should be a CPU NB speed value in the BIOS. I believe its best to keep it at 2600 being highest, but from what I've seen most keep it below 2600. Safe voltages for the NB appear to be around 1.32-135v max, 1.30v is usually what I'm seeing for higher HT clocks. It really depends on how hot your CPU is getting before you start increasing the NB voltage and value though. Increasing the NB voltage will increase your temps so you have to find the happy medium to stay in the safe temp range.


Johnnyfiive, thanks a lot for the numbers safe voltage. I will try to raise the NB frequency. System cooling is all right.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Is this under air cooling? Shouldn't ran that many volts through it dude going to degrade you're cpu pretty quickly.
> 
> The fx chips have the same temperature problem as the phenom chips as well, when overclocked they read much colder than they are so be careful as you're probably running a lot lot hotter than you think. (unless you're aware of this but seems you've not adjusted temps considering 42 is highest temperature you get under a air cooler)



I know all of this all too well pantherx12. I was just going for the highest bootable that I could validate. I ran it at 1.6v for all of about, 2 minutes, and of course I didn't even bother putting any load on it. The max voltage I will run 24/7 is 1.45v, but again, thats all relative to the temps.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 15, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I know all of this all too well pantherx12. I was just going for the highest bootable that I could validate. I ran it at 1.6v for all of about, 2 minutes, and of course I didn't even bother putting any load on it. The max voltage I will run 24/7 is 1.45v, but again, thats all relative to the temps.



 Just making sure man, I know you're savvy as they come


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 17, 2011)

SO... I am having some strange results with my 8120 so far.

@4.5ghz I am getting 30 gflops using IBT.  My 1090 was around 73.
Pi score (1m) is about 21 seconds. 1090 - 17 seconds.

WTF.

I still need to tweak my ram as it is running 1600 Cas9.

Still haven't had much of a chance to play with it yet.  Hopefully these results will improve immensely.  On the other hand I did play a quick round of bf3 and it ran well and definitely felt smoother than my 1090.  May have just been a good server though 

Another thing that has gotten my attention is coretemp.  The processor sits around 35c but as soon as you max out 8cores it jumps up to 55c instantly.  If you keep the cores maxed out the temp slowely lowers to about 52c.  I actually saw it hit 58c for a second then it dropped back down.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 17, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Another thing that has gotten my attention is coretemp. The processor sits around 35c but as soon as you max out 8cores it jumps up to 55c instantly. If you keep the cores maxed out the temp slowely lowers to about 52c. I actually saw it hit 58c for a second then it dropped back down.



Sounds like throttling.

You MUST MUST watch the speed of ALL CORES when stress testing. I found that all but one core was dropping to 1400 MHz, and there is seemingly a few boards that have this problem..not sure if it's BIOS, CPU or what yet, but it is something you need to look for. Would also explain the temp drop once loaded.

you can right-click where it says "core" on CPU-Z to see listings for all cores:


----------



## nt300 (Nov 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Sounds like throttling.
> you can right-click where it says "core" on CPU-Z to see listings for all cores:


Just a question, I tried right-clicking where it says cores with my current Phenom II and it looks like it's greyed out. It won't work for me.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 17, 2011)

Try right on the word "core". Or try the same version I am using, maybe. Not too sure why it's not working for you. Works fine on my FX test rig.


----------



## Irony (Nov 17, 2011)

I found the throttling thing in CCC, I don't know about BD but the default setting in CCC is 800mhz at idle, but you can adjust it so it doesn't throttle at all. I was having the same issue. I got my new mobo, and was running some benchmarks, and with superpi 1M I was getting like 27 seconds, and before I got 17. so I was looking around and found that in CCC, (after I spent 45 mins. searching BIOS) and adjusted it so that it only cuts it to 2400 at idle. then when superpi started it came up to full speed and I get 16.1 secs. 

(I have a screenie attached)


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 17, 2011)

^
What if you just disable the cpu option in the CCC? Or does it not matter?


----------



## Irony (Nov 17, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> ^
> What if you just disable the cpu option in the CCC? Or does it not matter?



CPU overdrive is already disabled in mine, but the idle speed is still adjustable.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 17, 2011)

Application Power Management (APM) needs to be disabled in the BIOS as well to completely remove throttling. There are some boards with early BIOS releases that have no option to disable APM.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't remember seeing anything to do with APM on my UD5.  Will have another look tonight.. 

I am also getting another strange problem with my CPU vcore in bios - Sometimes I turn pc on and the std vcore is 1.275 then sometimes its 1.475!!  I have + 0.150 volts on cpu set so when it does say 1.475v it displays my actual cpu volts as 1.625!!!!!

Not sure what to trust.  I let it boot to windows at 1.625 (supposedly) and opened cpuz, it displayed my core as 1.425 (1.275 + .150).  I wonder if this has anything to do with my massively high temps on startup as windows loads then they drop back once at desktop?? 

I also can't find anything in my bios regarding LLC (load line calibration) is that just an ASUS setting?  Do GB have something similar, I have a CPU PLL voltage but am having trouble identifying what that is exactly, its 2.5v on auto.


----------



## Irony (Nov 18, 2011)

My asrock has Load Line Calibration.


----------



## bacan (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's my piggy 
It overclocks well up to 4.5GHz 1.38V fully stable. When it passes 1.4V it starts to heat so badly that it reaches 80C in linx and such in just a few minutes. It is one of those samples with default VID 1.2625V and apparently those are the worst high leakage chips of all.


----------



## nt300 (Nov 22, 2011)

Any type of vcore change sounds like cool and quiet is enabled or something like that. It soundds like this throttling issue is causing benchmarks to score lower than it should. I don't see why AMD don't release a cpu firmware update to fix this because mobo's aree taking too long.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2011)

well I bit the bullet and ordered the 8150 this morning. should have it by friday


----------



## nt300 (Nov 23, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> well I bit the bullet and ordered the 8150 this morning. should have it by friday


Bulldozer runs Skyrim like a charm.


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2011)

nt300 said:


> Any type of vcore change sounds like cool and quiet is enabled or something like that. It soundds like this throttling issue is causing benchmarks to score lower than it should. I don't see why AMD don't release a cpu firmware update to fix this because mobo's aree taking too long.


It's definitely not throttling. This chip scores lower in benchmarks due to it's awful single threaded archetecture.



fullinfusion said:


> well I bit the bullet and ordered the 8150 this morning. should have it by friday



Darn, should of talked to me first.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's definitely not throttling. This chip scores lower in benchmarks due to it's awful single threaded archetecture.



My chip throttles at stock. In fact, without the option to disable APM, the best I can get is 3800 on 2 cores, while the other two sit at 1400 MHz. With the chip supposedly a 3600MHz part without turbo, I'm not very impressed.

And this problem is present on almost every board out there. Disable APM, and it's a different story.


I do have screenshots, too...if I could find my damn usb key! 

I'm currently dealing with an OEM about this specific issue, actually. I have a review basically ready to go..waiting on OEM response. I've been told it's not normal, but noone has a fix for me yet.


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> without the option to disable APM



But why no option?!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> But why no option?!



Very few boards have the option. Why? I'm trying to find out, but I have suspicions. APM is "Advanced Power Management", which, currently is broken, and makes chips throttle when they shouldn't, even when power consumption is below thresholds.


Fact of the matter is, as far as I am concerned, there's no reason for the chip to behave this way. I understand why and when it should throttle, but throttle is occuring long before it should. And that behavior shouldn't be an issue, at all, considering what I've seen.

Unfortunately, the only way to avoid it that I have found is to disable APM, so I blame APM, but it could be some other weird bug for all I know. APM should only be an issue when overclocking, not for stock operation.


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2011)

Crosshair V has an APM option. Mine is disabled and my CPU doesn't throttle. Either way.. what a bunch of lameness.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> what a bunch of lameness.



I hear ya.  CPU is pulling 72W in that screenshot, BTW. If it was 110W, I could understand, but it seems APM won't even let it get that high, and my temps are good!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's definitely not throttling. This chip scores lower in benchmarks due to it's awful single threaded archetecture.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, should of talked to me first.



I tried but never got a reply. I believe its just going to take a bit of time for things to work them selves out with this chip. I remember the X6 and the problems it had for the first few months.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2011)

Purolator was just leaving as me and the wife came back home from a Timmies run.
I almost missed out for today but this is what he left me.

Any hints or tricks I should set up in the bios?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 24, 2011)

can anyone show me a screenie of what the prime95 error of a bad core looks like? i wana know if any of my cores is borking first.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> can anyone show me a screenie of what the prime95 error of a bad core looks like? i wana know if any of my cores is borking first.



I believe Prime 95 would just stop loading that particular core up and show an general error on that particular thread/core like so:






I'm not sure if Prime 95 actually tells you a core is bad, most software won't say such things usually.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 25, 2011)

So I ended up getting the FX 6100 Black Edition to replace my Phenom II 965. 

Any comments?

Should I return it or keep it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2011)

^ id keep it. Im happy with my 8150... despite what benchmarks show slower the real numbers are in how it feels in regular useage


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 25, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> ^ id keep it. Im happy with my 8150... despite what benchmarks show slower the real numbers are in how it feels in regular useage



Are you sure that's not a placebo? or from a fresh install or something? I'm not trying to argue because I haven't used it, I'm just curious.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> fullinfusion said:
> 
> 
> > ^ id keep it. Im happy with my 8150... despite what benchmarks show slower the real numbers are in how it feels in regular useage
> ...


Modern day CPUs are fast enough for 99% of the tasks people do with their computer, so it is really hard to tell the difference.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 25, 2011)

f





fullinfusion said:


> ^ id keep it. Im happy with my 8150... despite what benchmarks show slower the real numbers are in how it feels in regular useage



I got it for $108 with tax, would I be better off selling it for a profit unopened? Is it even much of an upgrade from my 965?


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 25, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I got it for $108 with tax, would I be better of selling it for a profit unopened? Is it even much of an upgrade from my 965?


Well at lease on the memory side it is, you should get mcuh better results with your ripjaws compare to your 965.
CPU wise, that depends on what you do with it and how far you can clock the chip.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 25, 2011)

Zubasa said:


> Well at lease on the memory side it is, you should get mcuh better results with your ripjaws compare to your 965.
> CPU wise, that depends on what you do with it and how far you can clock the chip.



Was hoping someone would have fist hand experience with it. I reckon if I can get it too 4.0Ghz (seeing how it does 3.9 on turbo). It would exceed my 965 no?


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 25, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Was hoping someone would have fist hand experience with it. I reckon if I can get it too 4.0Ghz (seeing how it does 3.9 on turbo). It would exceed my 965 no?


Clock for clock per "core" the Bulldozer is slightly slower than the Phenom II.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 25, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Was hoping someone would have fist hand experience with it. I reckon if I can get it too 4.0Ghz (seeing how it does 3.9 on turbo). It would exceed my 965 no?



FX-6100 can run at 4,5 without voltage bump. Of course it exceed PII 965.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2011)

Picking up a AMD FX-8120 next week 
Bloody things have been selling well, but I refused to buy it for more than AMD's recommendation. Finally the price went down.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 25, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Picking up a AMD FX-8120 next week



My congratulations


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2011)

Daimus said:


> My congratulations


Thanks, now I need to pay $15 to get my motherboard bios updated for me. Beats buying a AM3 CPU just to update the bios.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 25, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Thanks, now I need to pay $15 to get my motherboard bios updated for me. Beats buying a AM3 CPU just to update the bios.



I thought you had the Crosshair V. Why would you need a Phenom II to update the BIOS?


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I thought you had the Crosshair V. Why would you need a Phenom II to update the BIOS?


The Crosshair V motherboard does not support the Bulldozer without a bios according to Asus. My current PII is a AM2+ so that won't fit in the Crosshair V. I know, it sucks when companies do this to people. I mean the box does state it supports AMD FX CPU's.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 25, 2011)

Super XP said:


> The Crosshair V motherboard does not support the Bulldozer without a bios according to Asus. My current PII is a AM2+ so that won't fit in the Crosshair V. I know, it sucks when companies do this to people. I mean the box does state it supports AMD FX CPU's.



When did you get it? Mine shipped with a BIOS that supported BD and I thought we got them at around the same time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Picking up a AMD FX-8120 next week
> Bloody things have been selling well, but I refused to buy it for more than AMD's recommendation. Finally the price went down.



Congrats


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> When did you get it? Mine shipped with a BIOS that supported BD and I thought we got them at around the same time.


I think we did get it at around the same time. I really don't know what bios version my mobo has, I am just going with ASUS's website.

What does this mean? Will my mobo support it?


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I think we did get it at around the same time. I really don't know what bios version my mobo has, I am just going with ASUS's website.
> 
> What does this mean? Will my mobo support it?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111125/Crosshair V.png



Check CPU-Z. It will list what bios you're using in the "mainboard" tab.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 25, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I think we did get it at around the same time. I really don't know what bios version my mobo has, I am just going with ASUS's website.
> 
> What does this mean? Will my mobo support it?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111125/Crosshair V.png



I think that that list just shows the first BIOS that was built exclusively for BD. I seem to remember that the 7*** (I cant remember exact numbers right now.) was able to boot with BD and you could upgrade from there.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Check CPU-Z. It will list what bios you're using in the "mainboard" tab.


 the mobo is not hooked up. I was waiting for a FX cpu 1st. Currently I'm using my AM2+ setup for now.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 25, 2011)

I am having huge dramas oc'in my 8120.  anything over 4ghz causes errors in p95 and raising the volts .1 means I get up to 60c when running p95.  Its summer here and friggin hot!!  7am now and already 28c and humid as hell. 

Even at stock settings with all throttling options in bios disabled when running p95 or other stress test not all cores run at max.  They seem to cycle througn randomly with 6 cores at 100% and 2 around 60% with a reduced vcore.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 25, 2011)

I relize I'm late in the game but how do these CPU's work exactly?

In my case is it 6 real cores or 3 real cores that then does something to make it think it is 6 cores?

If that is the case am I not better off with the 4 real cores I have now?


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I relize I'm late in the game but how do these CPU's work exactly?
> 
> In my case is it 6 real cores or 3 real cores that then does something to make it think it is 6 cores?
> 
> If that is the case am I not better off with the 4 real cores I have now?


Bulldozers 8-Core CPU’s have 4 Modules. Each Module has 2 Execution Cores.
2 Modules = 4-Cores = FX 4100
3 Modules = 6 Cores = FX 6100
4 Modules = 8 Cores = FX 8100
According to AMD these should have MUCH better core to core communications.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 25, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Bulldozers 8-Core CPU’s have 4 Modules. Each Module has 2 Execution Cores.
> 2 Modules = 4-Cores = FX 4100
> 3 Modules = 6 Cores = FX 6100
> 4 Modules = 8 Cores = FX 8100
> According to AMD these should have MUCH better core to core communications.



As an update, here is a link that says it will boot with 0705.

http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/761761.aspx


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2011)

Super XP said:


> According to AMD these should have MUCH better core to core communications.



Unfortunately it doesn't.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> As an update, here is a link that says it will boot with 0705.
> http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/761761.aspx


My problem is I don't know what version my mobo currently has.


erocker said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't.


Agreed.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 25, 2011)

Super XP said:


> My problem is I don't know what version my mobo currently has.
> 
> Agreed.



That's true. The worst that could happen though is it won't post. I would try it before spending more money. Just make sure you have the latest BIOS on a flash drive and install as soon as you can get in to BIOS.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> That's true. The worst that could happen though is it won't post. I would try it before spending more money. Just make sure you have the latest BIOS on a flash drive and install as soon as you can get in to BIOS.


I may just hook up the stock cooler or my older H50 just to see if it posts. In the meantime, I'll have the newest bios via USB stick.
*Crosshair V Formula - Motherboard - Socket  AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+ -  2011/09/27 - Canada Computers*


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 26, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I may just hook up the stock cooler or my older H50 just to see if it posts. In the meantime, I'll have the newest bios via USB stick.



That's what I would do. $15 isn't the end of the world or anything, but why spend it if you don't have to.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 26, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> That's what I would do. $15 isn't the end of the world or anything, but why spend it if you don't have to.


If it doesn't work, then I either buy another CPU or just pay $15.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 26, 2011)

Super XP said:


> If it doesn't work, then I either buy another CPU or just pay $15.



Well, the $15 would be a lot cheaper than another CPU, but I honestly think it will work. You should be able to at least post.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 26, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Well, the $15 would be a lot cheaper than another CPU, but I honestly think it will work. You should be able to at least post.


Took this from another forum.


> Not sure how helpful this will be......since you cant get it to post.
> But i got my crosshair V few days ago and my 8120 booted fine.
> It came with bios 0705 and MB revision is 1.01.


My motherboard is also Revision 1.01, so perhaps I do have a 0705 bios, anyhow I will try my 8120 and hopefully it will let me update to the newest.
Sorry for taking you guys off topic, I'll be posting OC'ing results and benchmarks as soon as I get my 8120.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 26, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Took this from another forum.
> 
> My motherboard is also Revision 1.01, so perhaps I do have a 0705 bios, anyhow I will try my 8120 and hopefully it will let me update to the newest.
> Sorry for taking you guys off topic, I'll be posting OC'ing results and benchmarks as soon as I get my 8120.



Back on topic, would you mind running some tests with every 2nd core disabled for me? I'm still interested in that.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 26, 2011)

Does any one know how to disable cores using a 990fx UD5?  I know the CH5 can do it but I can't seem to find any info on the UD5 doing it?  I want to see if it will help my "issues"


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Are you sure that's not a placebo? or from a fresh install or something? I'm not trying to argue because I haven't used it, I'm just curious.


nooo. I still have my 1090T sitting here. But really I am happy with this thing. You need to adjust some power settings in the bios to make the FX run nice.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 26, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Back on topic, would you mind running some tests with every 2nd core disabled for me? I'm still interested in that.


Consider it done


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Does any one know how to disable cores using a 990fx UD5?  I know the CH5 can do it but I can't seem to find any info on the UD5 doing it?  I want to see if it will help my "issues"




Go to advance options in bios turn on core unlocking and reboot now go to advance options again and you can pick and choose what cores you want running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> nooo. I still have my 1090T sitting here. But really I am happy with this thing. You need to adjust some power settings in the bios to make the FX run nice.



That's been the thing with AMD.  They haven't really been able to get Intel on actualy raw performance, but they run so good and so snappy.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 26, 2011)

So I've finally replaced my Phenom II 965 with the FX6100.

By default the chip scores a 7.4 for CPU from Windows Experience Index.

Thats .1 lower than my overclocked 965. 

I'm going to begin doing some Overclocking but I lack the following knowledge. 

What is this FX Chips max volt and max temp?

Right now I'm idling 14-23C which is phenomenal compared to my 965 at 40C.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> So I've finally replaced my Phenom II 965 with the FX6100.
> 
> By default the chip scores a 7.4 for CPU from Windows Experience Index.
> 
> ...




What are ambient temperatures dude? Sounds like the sensor is off.

And I wouldn't go over 1.45 volts myself but I see lots of people pushing more than that.

bare in mind the power consumption goees pretty mad after that point


----------



## Daimus (Nov 26, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> What is this FX Chips max volt and max temp?



I did not set the voltage of more than 1.45 with FX-8120. AMD says that the maximum temp is 61 C.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 26, 2011)

BIOS says 36C right now on air. 

I had  Core C6 State Enabled so I guess that is why it was lower in Windows. I've just diabled it.

About to begin tweaking some settings to up the Mem Freq and CPU freq. 

I'll take some recommend settings if you guys have any.
On my Laptop.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm getting nothing but Windows errors.

Volts at 1.45

CPU @ 4250mhz

RAM is same speed and same timing that were stable with my 965.

This isn't looking promising.

Fail at 4108mhz as well. with 1.45 volts. 

I don't get it? I've even lowered my Ram speed but I can't even get it to clock to 4ghz.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 26, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm getting nothing but Windows errors.
> 
> Volts at 1.45
> 
> ...



Try to change RAM speed, make it 1600 or 1866 and lower base clock speed. I had problems with bcl above 215 mhz (perhaps because of the 890fx chipset).


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> BIOS says 36C right now on air.
> 
> I had  Core C6 State Enabled so I guess that is why it was lower in Windows. I've just diabled it.
> 
> ...




I don't think it's that man, temps are probably off, for 14 degree idle you'd be looking at 4celcius ambient room temperatures ( unless it really is chilly in you're room)

within windows +10-15 on the cpu temps.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 26, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I don't think it's that man, temps are probably off, for 14 degree idle you'd be looking at 4celcius ambient room temperatures ( unless it really is chilly in you're room)
> 
> within windows +10-15 on the cpu temps.




Currently trying to overclock, but I'll check that if I get a stable overclock. 

It seems a lower BCL (FSB right?) frequency helps. it booted at 4200mhz with a 210FSB with 1.45 volts now.

Temps are showing 15C in AMD overdrive randomly spike up to 24C every nowandthen :/ running a windows assessment.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 26, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> It seems a lower BCL (FSB right?) frequency helps. it booted at 4200mhz with a 210FSB with 1.45 volts now.



Sorry for my english, FSB of course. 
What is the RAM frequency?
NB?
HT?
AMD Overdrive shows on my system wrong temp. Use AIDA 64.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 26, 2011)

Daimus said:


> Sorry for my english, FSB of course.
> What is the RAM frequency?
> NB?
> HT?




I also lowered RAM frequency. Gonna open up CPuz in a sec and check. Thanks for the help though.

I believe ram is at 1660


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Currently trying to overclock, but I'll check that if I get a stable overclock.
> 
> It seems a lower BCL (FSB right?) frequency helps. it booted at 4200mhz with a 210FSB with 1.45 volts now.
> 
> Temps are showing 15C in AMD overdrive randomly spike up to 24C every nowandthen :/ running a windows assessment.




When I search for BCL the only thing that comes up is this thread, is it definitely the same as FSB?

Sorry for asking but clearly google doesn;t want to answer me 

Pics of bios settings? : ]


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok so panther has me scared my MB has a temp sensor issue. Cause 14C is really low not sure what the temps in my house are. 

CPUz shows


Corespeed 4214 Mhz 1.440 -1.452 v

Multi 20

FSB 210

Mem 842 1:4 9 9 9 24 33

NB isn't showing in Cpuz 

HT is shown in AMD Overdrive as 2317 and I think NB is the same 

Also AMD ovedrive reports Memory Frequency as 50.00mhz

Overdrive seems to have issues

I'll try and take pic of BIOS.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 26, 2011)

Right now I'm not too convinced on keeping it :/ 

Played Skyrim and performance seems the same and Windows Experiences Index is the same. Perhaps I have more room on this chip, so no final verdicts. 

Going to run 3DMark11 and compare scores from my 965. 

Still not sure what temps are though


----------



## Daimus (Nov 26, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> NB isn't showing in Cpuz



Try CPU-Z v.1.58.7  It will show.
AMD Overdrive shows on my system wrong temp. Use AIDA 64.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 26, 2011)

CPU temp from AID64 is 36 however each core temp reports 17C?

And my NB is same as HT.

Going to see if I can up my Mem Frequency next and squeeze more out of the CPU.

Well in 3Dmark my Physics score and combined score went up except my GPU. 

Only diff is Mem Frequency.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 27, 2011)

so... the IMC still sucks like the phenoms?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 27, 2011)

Whats the best Stress Test Method I should use to test for stability?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Whats the best Stress Test Method I should use to test for stability?



Prime 95, easy and works good.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok so panther has me scared my MB has a temp sensor issue. Cause 14C is really low not sure what the temps in my house are.
> 
> CPUz shows
> 
> ...




I thought that was cpu temps? It's the cpu thermal sensor that's off.

For what ever reason happens with alot of AMD cpus.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 28, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I thought that was cpu temps? It's the cpu thermal sensor that's off.
> 
> For what ever reason happens with alot of AMD cpus.



Idk on load stress testing with OCCT passed the linpack test 1:30min my CPU temp reached 51C. 

I believe it may be right (which is awesome) but worried it might not be?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well measure the temperatures in you're room.

Normally a good air cooler will be 10c or so above the ambient temperature when the cpu is idling.

It might be a bit lower with bulldozer ( can't remember it's idle TDP) but it will pretty much always be higher than ambient.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 28, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Well measure the temperatures in you're room.
> 
> Normally a good air cooler will be 10c or so above the ambient temperature when the cpu is idling.
> 
> It might be a bit lower with bulldozer ( can't remember it's idle TDP) but it will pretty much always be higher than ambient.



Well thermostat shows 77F but I feel as though my Room must be a bit lower maybe 72. 

I suppose that sounds about right when I saw 51C on load? 

We just turned on the heater cause it is 45F outside, had my window open during stress test.


----------



## Irony (Nov 28, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Normally a good air cooler will be 10c or so above the ambient temperature when the cpu is idling.



PII X6s tend to idle at ambient. 

Unless the misreading temp sensor coordinates with changing room tempuratures.


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2011)

Irony said:


> PII X6s tend to idle at ambient.
> 
> Unless the misreading temp sensor coordinates with changing room tempuratures.



What? It's not possible for a running CPU to idle at ambient temperatures using an air cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> What? It's not possible for a running CPU to idle at ambient temperatures using an air cooler.



Well according to the Phenom II's they do


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 28, 2011)

no one answered me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no one answered me



The question about the IMC?  If so, I have not messed with a FX yet, so I can't say.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> so... the IMC still sucks like the phenoms?



So far I find the imc to be a lot better.  I can do 2000mhz @ cas6 now.  I couldn't get above 1600cas6 with my X6.  Oh and that is with 4 x 2gb ram.  X6 couldn't even do it with 2x2gb.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 28, 2011)

Got my FX-8120 today and hopefully I find the time this week to hook everything up.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone done much over-clocking on stock voltage? I've read about some people are getting 4.5ghz on stock vid of 1.325.

If a lot of chips do this then bulldozer isn't all that bad ( kinda) negates IPC performance difference between phenom and fx.(4ghz seems to be a normal overclock for a thurban ) Cept two extra "cores" I imagine heat/ power draw won't be so horrendous as well.

Anyone with an fx care to push as far as possible on stock for me?

As I'm still tempted by BD 

(but only if 4.5+ ghz is possible without pushing lots of volts)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm tempted too!  Want to mess with BD really bad.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Nov 29, 2011)

That will be some great news.
Some one with a BD, clock that mofo and post pics.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2011)

Buy my 8150.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Nov 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> Buy my 8150.



Clock....post...then we'll talk.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

I think he already has Shaun.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2011)

Page 1 and page 3 of this thread.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, erocker started this thread, even!

Here's the important post:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2424770&postcount=52


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Nov 29, 2011)

Shit! My bad, I'm at work so didn't glance though the thread. Sorry.

Someone send me a bitch slap.

That's a mean overclock, but not with the stock volts as panther stated earlier.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Shit! My bad, I'm at work so didn't glance though the thread. Sorry.
> 
> Someone send me a bitch slap.
> 
> That's a mean overclock, but not with the stock volts as panther stated earlier.



I ran 4.5ghz at 1.35v-ish fine. The chip is packaged away so no more testing. Stock voltage on this chip is 1.25v's anyway. If you want it, shoot me a PM, I have it listed in the B/S/T section. It's a good chip.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 29, 2011)

Will that run in a Crosshair III?


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Will that run in a Crosshair III?



Not sure.. There is a newer bios out for the CHIII claiming new CPU support but the CPU support list isn't updated.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm fudging depressed


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2011)

But why?!


----------



## Super XP (Nov 29, 2011)

Dam Asus had to get my Crosshair V Formula flashed because it had bios 0603 in it. Anyhow got everything up and running, tonight I will have to format/install Windows 7 again. Dam thing didn't let me boot into Windows via my PII setup.

I will have to give AMD 100% A+++, 5 out of 5, 10 out of 10, DAM bloody Awesome Bulldozer Packaging  Dam I wish it performed as good as it looked. 
I rate Bulldozer’s tin container one of the best ever in my honest opinion, I believe you’ll all agree. Next comes some OC’ing and some Benchies with different Core Config’s. Just hope this time my 19 month old doesn’t rip out my PC’s wires like my late PII setup.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2011)

Tin full of win!


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Nov 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> But why?!



Bro cause there is just too much shit going on. AMD wanting to hit the mobile market and forget about desktops, I mean I love both and enjoy the rivalry they have had over the last few decades, but if AMD failed us, then we are looking at disaster.

Intel will monopolize by default, and the advancements we are having will no longer have the need to be as fast as it is.

I'm just crossing my fingers for the future of technology.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Bro cause there is just too much shit going on. AMD wanting to hit the mobile market and forget about desktops, I mean I love both and enjoy the rivalry they have had over the last few decades, but if AMD failed us, then we are looking at disaster.
> 
> Intel will monopolize by default, and the advancements we are having will no longer have the need to be as fast as it is.
> 
> I'm just crossing my fingers for the future of technology.



I'm not worried. Besides, this thread isn't for this discussion.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Nov 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm not worried. Besides, this thread isn't for this discussion.



Yes...I was iffy about posting that, but since you asked.

Sorry.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> Buy my 8150.



How much?




Although I'd prefer one with a higher stock VID ( for some reason, they run cooler :S)
If the price is right I will consider it ( if you're willing to post to the UK that is. obviously I'd pay the extra postage too)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

I would so pick E's combo up if I had the money, that's actually the only thing holding me back.  Really dying to have one just to play with it and get it crunching.  No one tends to have #'s with the BD's as far as WCG yet.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone with a 6100 have advice on how to clock this? 

Right now I'm sitting at 4.54 Ghz with 1.45 volts. 

Messed around with 4.7 but I couldn't get it stable even with 1.49 volts and didn't want to go higher.


----------



## Irony (Nov 30, 2011)

@erocker: What do you want for your BD?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2011)

it's gone


----------



## Irony (Nov 30, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> it's gone



That was quick. Like 5 seconds after i posted, lol


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2011)

Just the board left. It's listed in the [FS] section.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Anyone with a 6100 have advice on how to clock this?
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.54 Ghz with 1.45 volts.
> 
> Messed around with 4.7 but I couldn't get it stable even with 1.49 volts and didn't want to go higher.



What multi and HT/bus combo are you using when going beyond 4.5?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Got an fx8120 on the way !

Will be sticking as close to stock voltage as possible for my over clocks.

By the way @ aphex dreamer, did you try overclocking with stock voltage first?

After reading all the reviews and several pages of user overclocks over the interwebs it seems bulldozer is effected by temperatures more than voltage, most can overclock pretty decently on stock volts as the cpu runs a lot cooler, more volts go in the hotter it gets harder overclocking becomes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

Phenoms also hate heat.  Makes a world of a difference when it comes to overclockin them if you can keep them cool.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 30, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> What multi and HT/bus combo are you using when going beyond 4.5?



I tried High Multi Low FSB and Vice versa

So like 255-260 X 18-19

Or

220-230 x 19-21


----------



## Super XP (Dec 1, 2011)

Upped my FX-8120 to 4.40 GHz stable, though I upped the volts alittle to 1.375 or something. I'm on my laptop right now, still running tests on the Bulldozer.

Oh, QUESTION, how on earth do you disable cores? What software is out to do this because the bios does not let you disable individual cores, just whole modules.


pantherx12 said:


> Got an fx8120 on the way !
> 
> Will be sticking as close to stock voltage as possible for my over clocks.
> 
> ...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2011)

You just need the right BIOS on your board for Core disabling.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 1, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You just need the right BIOS on your board for Core disabling.


I do, I have the newest bios from the ASUS site. The Bios # 0903

Though I believe you mean this version right?
http://www.phoronix.com/image-viewer.php?id=amd_bulldozer_scaling&image=amd_zambezi_bios_lrg

I learned one thing about this FX-8120, it's the same as the FX-8150, just up the multi and that's it. It doesn't need any vCore increase from 3.1GHz to 3.6GHz. Also I found that it doesn't need any vCore increase at 3.8GHz, it is when I hit higher that this is where it needs a slight bump up. Anyhow still testing at 4.40 GHz with all 8 cores. Been running the CPU burn test for a few hours now. I'll post pics after the test(s).


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, it's in one of the beta BIOSes. You can find it on the ROG site.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Upped my FX-8120 to 4.40 GHz stable, though I upped the volts alittle to 1.375 or something. I'm on my laptop right now, still running tests on the Bulldozer.
> 
> Oh, QUESTION, how on earth do you disable cores? What software is out to do this because the bios does not let you disable individual cores, just whole modules.




AMDs own overdrive software is probably best bet.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 1, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> AMDs own overdrive software is probably best bet.


I have the newest AMD Overdrive and I cannot find an option to disable cores 

Also here's some OC'ing picks.

*Bus = 200 / Multi = 22.0 / CPU = 4.40 GHz for all 8-Cores / vCore = 1.375v*






*Bus = 232 / Multi = 19.0 / CPU = 4.40 GHz for all 8-Cores / vCore = 1.375v*


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice man, looking forward over-clocking this if I do add voltage I don't think I'll go past 1.4v myself.

Good to know that FSB overclocking helps reduce voltage requirement as I'm used to over-clocking with FSB anyway.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 1, 2011)

And here is the validation. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125967


pantherx12 said:


> Nice man, looking forward over-clocking this if I do add voltage I don't think I'll go past 1.4v myself.
> 
> Good to know that FSB overclocking helps reduce voltage requirement as I'm used to over-clocking with FSB anyway.


Good luck on your setup. It's fun to play with. Though I am having issues running Skyrim ever since I had to format and re-install Windows and such. I have the game on my RAID 0, and for some reason Windows always checks the bloody disk for errors when I restart my PC. As it's checking for errors, it deletes files from my Steam folder lol, need to figure this out. Maybe my drives are going bad or something?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Super XP said:


> And here is the validation.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125967
> 
> Good luck on your setup. It's fun to play with. Though I am having issues running Skyrim ever since I had to format and re-install Windows and such. I have the game on my RAID 0, and for some reason Windows always checks the bloody disk for errors when I restart my PC. As it's checking for errors, it deletes files from my Steam folder lol, need to figure this out. Maybe my drives are going bad or something?



Can you tell it to not check for errors?

Not ever had the option to a HDD plugged in via sata but when it comes up for my usb devices I just ignore it as normally it's wrong


----------



## nt300 (Dec 1, 2011)

Super XP said:


> And here is the validation.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125967
> 
> Good luck on your setup. It's fun to play with. Though I am having issues running Skyrim ever since I had to format and re-install Windows and such. I have the game on my RAID 0, and for some reason Windows always checks the bloody disk for errors when I restart my PC. As it's checking for errors, it deletes files from my Steam folder lol, need to figure this out. Maybe my drives are going bad or something?


You update with the Windows Update after you did a new Windows install? You should do that first then see what happends.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Idk on load stress testing with OCCT passed the linpack test 1:30min my CPU temp reached 51C.
> 
> I believe it may be right (which is awesome) but worried it might not be?



I agree OCCT is the best. Plus its not hard on the vregs


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 1, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I agree OCCT is the best. Plus its not hard on the vregs



You know OCCT won't launch for me anymore.

I click the .exe and it goes to Initilizing system components and then stops responding every time.

I'e uninstalled reinstalled uninstalled restarted Cleaned Registry and reinstalled tried the .zip version and same thing happens every time.

The best has just failed on me. Any ideas on how to fix it?

EDIT:
4.1.0 Beta 3 works for me but 4.0.0 won't work for me anymore...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> You know OCCT won't launch for me anymore.
> 
> I click the .exe and it goes to Initilizing system components and then stops responding every time.
> 
> ...


sounds like a time stamp in the program or you need to look into Show hidden folders and dig around. you can also go into the bios and change the date on the RTC to 2010 or whatever. Some times it works. I do that for programs that give me a problem because of the above.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

5GHz run Cinebench R11.5 cpu run.
This runs real good @ this clock 
I wonder how a 3D mark 11 run will go or is my psu going to take a big shit!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

Great job Brad.  I think people are jumping the gun with BD and it being a fail.  Platform shows it has potential, but it's like it is severely bottle necked by software/BIOS.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

Well my little HX 850 psu is holding up.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

Now lets try this balls to the wall... gpu 1000MHz-1500MHz 1.25v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

Not really familiar with 3DMark11 scores.  But that seems kinda low, but maybe I'm just not used to it, I've never even ran it so don't take this personal.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

And here Erocker says his 1000w psu wouldnt handle the same run..

Here's mine on a 850w psu...






beat my record


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 1, 2011)

Man that is sweet. Curse you and your water cooling!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

Brad, what loop you running now?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brad, what loop you running now?


let me find a pic and i'll show ya just hang tight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

Waiting!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

here ya go.











This rad look familiar David?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

That just looks effiin great man!  That's my old Koolance Rad?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That just looks effiin great man!  That's my old Koolance Rad?


Yup it is. Im thinking of placing the single 120 rad you gave me as well on the back of the case as an added boost of cooling. My 1st run the cpu hit 63c I believe. That was with the foam filter in place during that run. With the filter off It pegged out @ 53C


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2011)

Super XP said:


> And here is the validation.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125967
> 
> Good luck on your setup. It's fun to play with. Though I am having issues running Skyrim ever since I had to format and re-install Windows and such. I have the game on my RAID 0, and for some reason Windows always checks the bloody disk for errors when I restart my PC. As it's checking for errors, it deletes files from my Steam folder lol, need to figure this out. Maybe my drives are going bad or something?



Make sure Windows didn't install it's 100mb system folder on one of the drives.



Chicken Patty said:


> That just looks effiin great man!  That's my old Koolance Rad?



and that's my old CPU block! Looks great with the red tubing man!


----------



## Aetherius (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys! new on Techpowerup forum! wanted to see what people were saying bout the FX procs so came here check it out! love the site, visited it for years,but just now finally registered! cool stuff here!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Yup it is. Im thinking of placing the single 120 rad you gave me as well on the back of the case as an added boost of cooling. My 1st run the cpu hit 63c I believe. That was with the foam filter in place during that run. With the filter off It pegged out @ 53C



Nice.  What pump you running now?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2011)

MCP355 with res-top..you can see it in the 2nd pic above.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

Swiftech MCP350.

Hey whats going on with this cpu. Cpu-z dont show HT Link, its just a greyed out reading rated  FSB and  under the memory tab Im showing NB but this is where it gets weird....
 I thought the HT cant be higher then the NB


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

That pump flows good, I'd throw the other rad in there as well.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I thought the HT cant be higher then the NB



It can, it just doesn't provide any kind of performance increase.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> It can, it just doesn't provide any kind of performance increase.



I'm pretty sure that was the case with Thuban chips as well.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Make sure Windows didn't install it's 100mb system folder on one of the drives.


I checked and it's not. I also re-formated them (RAID 0), reinstalled Steam and Skyrim along with a few benchmarks on that drive. I don't think it's my Bulldozer OC because even at stock speeds I get this error checking message. 
Will have to investigate tonight what's really gonig on.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2011)

Southbridge and RAID/AHCI drivers installed?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> Southbridge and RAID/AHCI drivers installed?


Yes they are installed. Anyhow once again Steam just updated some files because it once again failed validation and/or file integrity or something  this is driving me nuts and I want to play SKYRIM


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2011)

Im not sure where some of you ppl are getting your Wattage consumption numbers from?

I just ran 3dMark 11 with everything wide open and had a MAX Wattage draw of 799 watts and that was in test #1 of the benchmark and then bounced around from 640-711 Watts... Some reviews I been reading say its drawing 400W at 4.5GHz at idle.... well now I know thats Bullshit! I have every single power saver turned off in the bios and I ran this....

-Gpu is maxed on volts running 1000MHz/1500MHz 
-cpu is running 5.05GHz on all cores all the time 
-case fans are all maxed out to keep cool
-got my x-box controller pluged in haha
-sound card is on...


You know truthfully I'm enjoying this cpu but Im still having a hard time grasping where some ppl get there dam numbers....






In this picture you can see the MAX DRAW









@ Erocker you were saying you were drawing 700W at idle @ 5ghz? I think you need to get your meter checked


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Yes they are installed. Anyhow once again Steam just updated some files because it once again failed validation and/or file integrity or something  this is driving me nuts and I want to play SKYRIM


Did you install this bios?
CVF beta UEFI 9921 bios
Latest AGESA update for Bulldozer from AMD in this build:
More enhancements for Steam games etc.

I highly recommend any time you ppl flash the Crosshair V bios to load default settings first... reboot till the logo screen, flash the bios and do a restart when prompted to then shut down. power off the psu and Remove the cmos battery and move the jumper over for 5min then you'll never have any conflict.


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> @ Erocker you were saying you were drawing 700W at idle @ 5ghz? I think you need to get your meter checked



Absolutely not. There's no way I ever claimed 700W at idle, that is ridiculous. I had about the same results as you. Refer to post #60 in this thread.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 2, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Did you install this bios?
> CVF beta UEFI 9921 bios
> Latest AGESA update for Bulldozer from AMD in this build:
> More enhancements for Steam games etc.
> ...


So you have to remove the CMOS battery and move the jumper over for 5min? Never knew that before. I always just set bios to default before flashing. Oh, would the CMOS button in the back I/O plate work or do I have to do it the old way?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2011)

Super XP said:


> So you have to remove the CMOS battery and move the jumper over for 5min? Never knew that before. I always just set bios to default before flashing. Oh, would the CMOS button in the back I/O plate work or do I have to do it the old way?


do it the old way. I was running into some buggy shit and doing what I recomend works like a charm.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> Absolutely not. There's no way I ever claimed 700W at idle, that is ridiculous. I had about the same results as you. Refer to post #60 in this thread.


Sorry but I was sure you posted that number. 
I must have read it some where else.... sorry.... old age ya know what I mean E!


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Sorry but I was sure you posted that number.
> I must have read it some where else.... sorry.... old age ya know what I mean E!



Lol, I know I posted a picture somewhere of the LCD on my UPS showing a lot of watts, but that was for the entire system. 400 watts coming out of something the size of a CPU is amazing but 700 watts.. maybe if there's something nuclear going on in there.


----------



## KeAnS (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi! i have gigabyte 880gma usb3 am3+ and i just want to know if the amd fx 4100 is supported with this kind of motherboard? Planning to upgrade soon.

thank you!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yup supports all BD chips

http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3817


----------



## KeAnS (Dec 2, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Yup supports all BD chips
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3817



I've tried it but no any sign of booting or post on my monitor, when i hit the power button all fans are spinning except cpu fan and no any sounds from my tiny speaker inside the case. 

Please help me out.

all parts are new,

these boards ran x4 840 cpu before and no any signs of problems...


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> I've tried it but no any sign of booting or post on my monitor, when i hit the power button all fans are spinning except cpu fan and no any sounds from my tiny speaker inside the case.
> 
> Please help me out.
> 
> ...



Did you flash the latest bios before installing the FX cpu? 


Mine should be here by 1 o'clock I'll have all kinds of numbers for you lovely people later.

@ fullinfusion would you be willing to test powerdraw at 1.4v for me and with one core of the 6990 disabled?

I know it's not quite the same spec but I want a general idea of how hard I'm going to be hitting my psu, it's only 750w XD


----------



## KeAnS (Dec 2, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Did you flash the latest bios before installing the FX cpu?
> 
> 
> Mine should be here by 1 o'clock I'll have all kinds of numbers for you lovely people later.



Nope forgot to flash to the latest BIOS. Now i need to get a cpu that compatible to the mobo so i will flash to the latest bios.. but where should i get a cheap cpu atm..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2011)

what happened to your 840?


----------



## KeAnS (Dec 2, 2011)

Sold it...


----------



## KeAnS (Dec 2, 2011)

Unless someone to want to trade for my 2x4gb 1600 ddr3 Ram g.skill ripjawsX Bnew just Arrived this morning  for the Amd cpu.. 

Is this support cpu Athlon 64 3500+ (2.2GHz) AM2?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2011)

When my 8120 comes I'll have a 720 spare but I need to get cash for it unfortunately : [


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2011)

maybe borrow a cpu from a friend just to flash bios


----------



## nt300 (Dec 2, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> Nope forgot to flash to the latest BIOS. Now i need to get a cpu that compatible to the mobo so i will flash to the latest bios.. but where should i get a cheap cpu atm..


Take your motherboard to a computer store or shop and ask them if they will flash bios for you. It may cost you a little money but much cheaper than buy a new CPU.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2011)

Arrived an hour or so ago 

Just got it up and running ( my heatsink is an ARSE to install) 

Seems I got lucky and have one of the 1.3125v ones so shouldn't need massive increases in voltage for overclocking 


Need a way to test how far the temperature sensors are off though, saying CPU is idling at 18 c ( ambient is that at the moment in my room) which isn't possible unless only one of the cores was running and with tiny amounts of voltage running through it.

What's the thermal limit of these cpus? Same as Phenom keep it under 55 for sweet spot (65 max) ?

Or is there a bit more wiggle room when it comes to these chips.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Did you flash the latest bios before installing the FX cpu?
> 
> 
> Mine should be here by 1 o'clock I'll have all kinds of numbers for you lovely people later.
> ...


Im not sure how to dissable a core on the gpu. but sure if you still need me to give it a go and I have someone to instruct me im game to help.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Im not sure how to dissable a core on the gpu. but sure if you still need me to give it a go and I have someone to instruct me im game to help.




Thanks man, even with a single card should just be a case of dissabling crossfire.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2011)

Nope, there is no option to disable x-fire for this gpu.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope, there is no option to disable x-fire for this gpu.



Ahh, well hopefully someone else can help 

Currently testing 4ghz with stock volts, prime 95 on high whilst doing my usual internet buisiness.

Temps are 45c under-load under a tt silverarrow ( although I've done no temperature offsets)


Stable thus far : ]


But I can't help but notice that the CPU clocks down to 3ghz an awful lot even whilst under load, my phenoms never done this.

( happens at stock settings not just overclocked)

Is this a known bug?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 2, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Ahh, well hopefully someone else can help
> 
> Currently testing 4ghz with stock volts, prime 95 on high whilst doing my usual internet buisiness.
> 
> ...



Which CPU did you get?

I think you need to disable the power management stuff and Turbo features.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Which CPU did you get?
> 
> I think you need to disable the power management stuff and Turbo features.



I've disabled turbo how ever I don't want to disable power saving features as well, save a fair bit of money not running at crazy speeds all the time.

Never had a problem with it with the phenoms though, if they were underload the speed would stay constant.


@4.4ghz on stock volts at the moment.

Trying for more brb!


----------



## nt300 (Dec 2, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I've disabled turbo how ever I don't want to disable power saving features as well, save a fair bit of money not running at crazy speeds all the time.
> 
> Never had a problem with it with the phenoms though, if they were underload the speed would stay constant.
> 
> ...


There's more you need to disable in the bios. Disable everything that has to do with power savings.

This is one reason why Bulldozers performed sort of bad in benchmarks because it kept on clocking itself down while benchmarking. But they would never tell you this and now you know for a fact.


----------



## Irony (Dec 2, 2011)

nt300 said:


> There's more you need to disable in the bios. Disable everything that has to do with power savings.
> 
> This is one reason why Bulldozers performed sort of bad in benchmarks because it kept on clocking itself down while benchmarking. But they would never tell you this and now you know for a fact.



I agree. My Phenom did that with my other board, regardless of what I set in BIOS. I believe it turned out to be CnQ causing the trouble


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll run some benchmarks before I decide to disable it, fps in wind-helm in sky-rim has gone a hell of a lot though


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 3, 2011)

This is what I'm !







cpu volts and the temps are sweet ass low!

Was playing Dirt 3 at full high end settings and low cpu temps to boot!!!


----------



## Super XP (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a question, I too have very low CPU temps. Are these acurate?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 3, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I have a question, I too have very low CPU temps. Are these acurate?


Im running 32- 46 C and what are you running?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2011)

For those of you who knew him, Shaun (JrRacinFan) is in surgery today.  He told me to let you guys know.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> For those of you who knew him, Shaun (JrRacinFan) is in surgery today.  He told me to let you guys know.



And whats his problem bro?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2011)

He was undergoing an Appendectomy.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> He was undergoing an Appendectomy.



Ah I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Super XP (Dec 3, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Im running 32- 46 C and what are you running?


I have around 8C to 27C, and the load never goes over 35C. Just doesn't look right to me. I use the AMD Overdrive to check.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 3, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I have around 8C to 27C, and the load never goes over 35C. Just doesn't look right to me. I use the AMD Overdrive to check.


nope! for those clocks, the socket. and cpu, are well below the standard temps.... Nice going man!


----------



## Irony (Dec 3, 2011)

Its hard for an appendectomy to go wrong. 

@SuperXP: That's not right; unless you're outside during a siberian winter, or the equivalent.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 3, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I have around 8C to 27C, and the load never goes over 35C. Just doesn't look right to me. I use the AMD Overdrive to check.



Yeah Amd overdrive reports the TEmp of the cores which reads like 14C-26C for me always jumping around.

However if you get another tool you will see the CPU temp which for me says 35C.

I used OCCT to read temps.

Now my question is which one do I worry about? Should my Cores not reach 55-60C? or should the overall CPU not reach those temps?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 3, 2011)

I am still trying to find a correct cpu temp app that is accurate for my 8120.  So far I have tried:

Core temp - BAD!! do not use, I was even getting crashes as OS was loading up coretemp on startup.  Also inaccurate.
CPUID - Inaccurate, was telling me I had like 18c idle at desktop.  My fridge hardly gets that low this time of year lol.
AIDA64 - Close but seemed to be buggy.
AOD - Surprisingly inaccurate and not just the temps.  The NB freq and mem timings all screwed up sometimes.  Funny thing is I am using an AMD cpu, AMD gfx cards AND AMD mb..  Come on!!!!
GB easy tuner - seems to be close but a lot of the other features don't work or display correctly.  This app even came with the mb.  :shadedshu

What is your opinion on the most accurate temp recordings.  I am finding GPUZ on my gfx cards the closest and seems I only have one loop I figure all temps will be close to the same when gaming.  ie GFX cards same as CPU.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2011)

:[

Updated my motherboard to the latest beta bios as it fixes the down-clocking under-load issue how ever voltage requirement for the cpu ( even stock) went up a lot so I reverted to the f5 bios, now my over clock settings from before are not stable, the rig either randomly shuts off ( no bsod or anything) or I get a blue screen saying that a clock interrupt was not received ( to a secondary processor I believe)  


Any ideas how to fix this?

Quite annoying really, having looked up the error seems other people get it on steam games, I get it when running prime 95 large ffts, before it even passes one test.

Before I wouldn't crash at all even if I left it for a long time.


Help me TPU as I have a sad : [


Managed to "fix" it by running my cpu nb and HT back at stock speeds, but have I suddenly developed this problem? :S


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 3, 2011)

Use F6 BIOS for overclocks and the like. That error will still come up in some DX9c games that attempt to lock 1 core for use. Best I can guess is that attempt to lock 1 core includes the L1 and now shared L2 cache which creates an interrupt conflict and crashes your system. That is completely a guess by the way. Especially since L4D2 is suppose to scale up to 6 cores and it crashes as well. 

I simply stopped playing those games and Deus Ex for a while. I see the Beta F7 BIOS is still not fixing this issue so I will wait for them to be stable.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2011)

But the f6 bios has such bad v-droop : [

Need to put volts up so much higher for the same clocks.

Temps are up 5 c even on stock settings as well.

Hopefully another beta or finished bios comes out soon.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 3, 2011)

I have had some major drama running my HT above 2400 with FX. I was sitting happily at 2700+ with X6.  Maybe you have same issues Panther?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I have had some major drama running my HT above 2400 with FX. I was sitting happily at 2700+ with X6.  Maybe you have same issues Panther?



Possibly although I should add that it was only prime 95 stable  installing a stalker COP made the blue screen come up again.


Gone back to the latest beta and trying to work with the v-droop, how ever core 5 seems to fail prime 95 fairly early even though cpuz reads my volts at 1.312 ( tried a step higher as well which resulted in 1.344 or something which had the same problem)


Bah shouldn't of bothered flashing bioses, ruined my overclocks *shakes fist*

Will get this working though.


----------



## Irony (Dec 3, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah Amd overdrive reports the TEmp of the cores which reads like 14C-26C for me always jumping around.
> 
> However if you get another tool you will see the CPU temp which for me says 35C.
> 
> ...



Have you tried Open Hardware Monitor, or CPUID Hardware Monitor?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2011)

Getting bsods and crashes all over the place, this beta bios is crappy as hell : [


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 3, 2011)

seems a lot of people went with the crosshair, has anyone got or tried any of the asrock extreme 990fx boards im interested in how their bios is lookin and workin pre purchase obv with regards to BD performance and ocing


----------



## MarcusTaz (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the Sabertooth 990FX but have not really had time to push the chip... Anything you want me to try let me know...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

MarcusTaz said:


> I have the Sabertooth 990FX but have not really had time to push the chip... Anything you want me to try let me know...



How do you like the board?


----------



## MarcusTaz (Dec 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> How do you like the board?



Yea like it a lot for the money i think it is a solid board with a great warranty... seems to built very solid and no issues at all. Just flash to the latest bios and may get time tomorrow to try and oc it with my 6100... i picked my board up for $139.00 when microcenter was offering $40 off any amd board with cpu purchase and the crosshair was out if stock...


----------



## Irony (Dec 4, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> seems a lot of people went with the crosshair, has anyone got or tried any of the asrock extreme 990fx boards im interested in how their bios is lookin and workin pre purchase obv with regards to BD performance and ocing



Asrocks' Fatal1ty is a very nice board. I don't know for sure about the Extremes, but I'm sure they have to be good.


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2011)

So I sold my 8150 a few days ago. The person I sold it to is currently putting it under LN2. Livestream is here: http://www.livestream.com/just_nuke_em


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 4, 2011)

Any one know of a fix for the "A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval" BSOD?

I still get it even with the beta bios. ( so reverted to f5 AGAIN lol)

Only happens when the CPU is under heavy load how ever it doesn't always happen.

I.E at the moment I've got it prime 95 stable for hours, games I've tried run fine.

How ever it's happened once when installing a game ( but didn't happen next boot up when I tried again) and it's happened whilst using photoshop.


CPU is fun and fast this is literally the only problem I have with it. Annoying as hell.


----------



## Irony (Dec 4, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Any one know of a fix for the "A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval" BSOD?
> 
> I still get it even with the beta bios. ( so reverted to f5 AGAIN lol)
> 
> ...



I've gotten that one a few times when stress testing a new OC, and upping the voltage a bit always fixes it. Although that applies to Phenom, I don't know if that will fix BD


----------



## Super XP (Dec 4, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Any one know of a fix for the "A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval" BSOD?
> 
> I still get it even with the beta bios. ( so reverted to f5 AGAIN lol)
> 
> ...


Up your vCore to 1.325v, TEST, then up it to 1.335v and test again until you get rid of this BSOD. If you find the sweat spot in speed and volts, I normally up the volts very little just to ensure it's stability.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 4, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Up your vCore to 1.325v, TEST, then up it to 1.335v and test again until you get rid of this BSOD. If you find the sweat spot in speed and volts, I normally up the volts very little just to ensure it's stability.





That's the thing, voltage doesn't fix it.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 4, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah Amd overdrive reports the TEmp of the cores which reads like 14C-26C for me always jumping around.
> 
> However if you get another tool you will see the CPU temp which for me says 35C.
> 
> ...


For Bulldozer I believe you shouldn't go past 65C, though it's rated to handle up to 90C, it will just limit it's live. In the bios the CPU temps read approx: 35C to 38C. To me that sounds more real.


pantherx12 said:


> That's the thing, voltage doesn't fix it.


When you installed your Bulldozer, did you do a complete format and an OS re-install? Because I had a similar issue back in the day where I had a Phenom I and swapped it out for a Phenom II and the bloody thing would always BSOD me with OC's, so I fixed this by a complete format and a Win OS install, though this may not fix your issue. 

What's your settings like?
HT speed? NB speed? Ram speed?
--------------------

*Also for everybody waiting for me to do Core disabling comparison via Benchmarks, I cannot because I don't have the ability or the software to disable a single core per module. Even with the mod bios, it still did not let me do this, it was also very unstable for me, I think it did not like my 16GB of ram, so I went back to the newest ASUS bios for my Crosshair V Formula. Hopefully with ASUS's next bios revision, they will give us the ability to disable cores per module.*


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2011)

Settings were
multi 20
fsb 220
ht speed 2400 or so
nb 2400 or so
ram 1443 9/9/9/24 ( I hate ram adjustment, i can do it just to lazy)

Will give a fresh install a try, might give windows 8 a go.


By the way since my bios supports it I've disabled 1 core per module in the proper way, and I'm going to be running some tests, if anyone wants to throw some my way, shoot.
Edit: scratch that for some reason it's not stable if I do this.


Anywhom!

I want to clarify something, with the latest bios my voltage setting @ stock in cpuz reads as 0.050 lower than it should be just want to know if it's saying x amount in windows is that what it's actually getting?

I don't want to accidentally over-volt ( in the bad way) my cpu due to bokred readings.

Judging from stability I'd said it really is lower but I'd like to be certain, many thanks.

*edit* After some testing using bios f6c I've come to the conclusion that yes, it's whats going on in windows that counts.

This bios is really odd though these are the results I had with v-droop with the latest bios.

Bios setting on the left, windows read out on the right.

1.2850v 1.2320v
1.3375v 1.2800v
1.3625v 1.312v
1.3875v 1.344v

Not had v-droop this bad in a long time, (certainly at these voltages, much higher voltages I would forgive these numbers more)

Anywhom can someone let me know if they think my temperatures are to high for my cpu cooler? I expected better performance.

clock 4.3ghz bios voltage 1.3875 windows voltage 1.344 temperatures don't go over 60 but that's 2 degrees off the recommended limit.

Is it my cpu cooler not mounted correctly ( I've ghetto rigged it so I can mount it horizontally, I can twist the cpu cooler slightly so I'm guessing pressure isn't that brilliant)or is bulldozer really that hot? 


I'm hoping it's just a case of tightening the mounting of the heatsink, please let me know what you guys think.




Also if you havn't read this guide I recommend doing so http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...nce-Scaling-Charts-max-OCs)LN2-Results-coming! extremely helpful.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 5, 2011)

Here are some useful information and guides on overlclocking BD. I wish they were more specific for my 6100 but for you 8 Corers out there have fun. 

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=691683

http://techinstyle.tv/technology/asus-crosshair-v-formula-amd-fx-bulldozer-overclocking-guide/

http://www.overclockers.com/howto-8-ghz-bulldozer/


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheers man, seems my temps are high after all if they're using mid range air cooling D:

Guess It's time to take my entire system out just so I can remount , again lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 5, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Cheers man, seems my temps are high after all if they're using mid range air cooling D:
> 
> Guess It's time to take my entire system out just so I can remount , again lol



Well it's worth it if it means lower temps.

Might as well dust it out a bit while your at it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well it's worth it if it means lower temps.
> 
> Might as well dust it out a bit while your at it.



Well I've lowered temps by 3c by tightening up my ghetto mounting a bit, seems the spacer I made are perfect and I didn't need to be so cautious 

Although temps could be improved a bit than that, the radiators have come on in my room so ambient is 21 in here where as they where 18 when I was initially checking, will have to wait for tonight to be sure.

I imagine some non cheap thermal paste would help lower by another 3-5 c as well.

Ahh well any improvement is an improvement I guess XD 1c degree can sometimes be enough to turn an unstable overclock into a stable one.


This beta bios is a lot harder to overclock with XD 5 degree increased temperatures vs f5 and the terrible v-droop D:


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 6, 2011)

got mine running @ 4800 Mhz

stress tested a bit with AIDA Stress Test







tried 5000 Mhz , runs buggy, might need to fine tune......






this frequency scaling up/down/up get´s on my nervs........


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 6, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> got mine running @ 4800 Mhz
> 
> stress tested a bit with AIDA Stress Test
> 
> ...



What mother board?

See if I can't hunt you down a beta bios 


By the by nice work goes to show it doesn't take a lot of voltage for these cpus to be stable. ( although I bet water cooling helps a lot! heh)

When I get a job think I'm going to have to go back to water cooling, think I'll invest in a 420mm one this time round.

Or take do what velvet wafer done and ghetto rig a truck radiator into a loop XD


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 6, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> What mother board?
> 
> See if I can't hunt you down a beta bios
> 
> ...



it´s a crosshair V Bios 0903 ...... fully watercooled on 2 loops, 360+120 on cpu,nb,vrm´s and a 280 on the 6990

the 4800 mhz runs out of the box just raised multiplier...
and the temps are very decent.... for unknow reason the temps are getting shown arround 10 °C lower on core temp then with AIDA.....


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 6, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> it´s a crosshair V Bios 0903 ...... fully watercooled on 2 loops, 360+120 on cpu,nb,vrm´s and a 280 on the 6990
> 
> the 4800 mhz runs out of the box just raised multiplier...
> and the temps are very decent.... for unknow reason the temps are getting shown arround 10 °C lower on core temp then with AIDA.....




Use AMDs overdrive software for temperatures, seems to be the most accurate, although all of them show completely inaccurate idle temperatures.

My chip is being really fussy, sometimes it will run intel burn in test for hours/prime 95 for hours.

Sometimes it crashes straight away ( with the same bios message)

Going to step back to 4ghz for a while until another bios comes out.

Also is this any newer bios wise ? http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?6220-CVF-beta-UEFI-9921


I've been trying to find if your board has a Application power management option but no luck so far.

For now if you go on over drive, enable turbo core and then disable it that will fix the problem, but only until you restart : [


By the way, anyone else using air cooling?

I know this chip runs fairly warm but i'm hitting 62.4 in intel burn test it just seems to high for such a tremendously large cooler.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 6, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Bios setting on the left, windows read out on the right.
> 
> 1.2850v 1.2320v
> 1.3375v 1.2800v
> ...


I have the oposite, in Windows my vCore reads a little higher yhan the bios reading. Also if you like you can run some tests at stock speed and compare in disabling a module will or will not gain you better performance vs. disabling a core within a module. I believe disabling one core per module will get you better performance vs. disabling the whole module. 

If this is the case, then what the hell is AMD doing, in Turbo Mode, AMD should re-adjust the way the cores get disabled, by disabling 1 core per module.


pantherx12 said:


> Use AMDs overdrive software for temperatures, seems to be the most accurate, although all of them show completely inaccurate idle temperatures.
> 
> My chip is being really fussy, sometimes it will run intel burn in test for hours/prime 95 for hours.
> 
> ...


I don't trust AMD's Overdrive for temps. I was running a CPU burning software and my ASUS utility was telling me I was hitting 58C while the AMD Overdrive was reading 27C. And my idle temps are like 7C to 18C. Something wrong with Overdrive IMO. 

I have my FX-8120 stable at 4.40 GHz (200 x 22 @ 1.375v), (HT @ 2.60GHz), (NB @ 2.60GHz) By upping the NB, my memory reads and writes went up. Though I had to up it's voltage to 1.2v compared to the stock 1.1v.

As for that ASUS mod BIOS, AMD has been working close with ASUS, but the last mod bios I used for my setup was quite unstable. Though I would like to see the release notes for this new one. I am using the newest one off the ASUS website and it ensures memory stability which is a big plus for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2011)

I despise AMD overdrive as well.  Never really worked for me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2011)

Stable @ 4.5ghz

Im still waiting on Erockers 4.5 Stable setup he said he would share with me 
Id just like to compare settings for temperature reasons.

The temp below hit 57c as I was pushing the cooling to see what she top out at on lowest fan settings. I hit the fan controller to full throttle and the numbers started to drop. If I wasn't such a stickler on clean air into the radiator Id have a push rather then a pull system and remove the filter to let the air flow better...

But anyways here's my ATM 24/7 settup







And for Cadaveca and crazeyeye's... Id post this but cant, says the thread is to old... But I ran it and test number #2 sure had a sweet increase over the PII cpu. Check out the numbers... It looks good IMO.

HERE


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Im still waiting on Erockers 4.5 Stable setup he said he would share with me



I sold the chip before I could get some bios screens. Looks like you're doing fine though. Get your RAM to 2133 cas 9 or so. Performace will be a bit better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2011)

Those are some nice temps Brad.   What's your ambient like?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I have the oposite, in Windows my vCore reads a little higher yhan the bios reading. Also if you like you can run some tests at stock speed and compare in disabling a module will or will not gain you better performance vs. disabling a core within a module. I believe disabling one core per module will get you better performance vs. disabling the whole module.
> 
> If this is the case, then what the hell is AMD doing, in Turbo Mode, AMD should re-adjust the way the cores get disabled, by disabling  core per module.
> 
> ...


Managed to get mine stabilised at the same voltage had to reduce my CPU nb speed though, over drive gives me the right temps fir sure as my bios temp alarm goes of as soon as over drive hits 60c. 

What temperatures are you getting under load. 

If this reads oddly its because I'm on my phone.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those are some nice temps Brad.   What's your ambient like?


19.7c


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2011)

Not to bad if you ask me but next time ill bring the hot dogs 






you can look through HERE for different system's and scores


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 6, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Not to bad if you ask me but next time ill bring the hot dogs
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111206/x58483.jpg
> 
> you can look through HERE for different system's and scores




Holy balls! And you're on water cooling?

Damn 


Just a temporary clock? BD doesn;t like over 62 XD


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 7, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Holy balls! And you're on water cooling?
> 
> Damn
> 
> ...


yes water but the side's are on the case and the heat is also turned on.. its 21c in the room and having a pull fan setup don't work the best...plus its drawing 400 watts from the wall... I think a twin 120mm rad is only good for what 300watts mabey? plus it's drawing the heat off the mobo... I just need to get some new hose and plumb in my 2nd rad...
That is just a stress run... Plus the part time temp dont bother me as I never had any problems with any other amd chip.


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Not to bad if you ask me but next time ill bring the hot dogs
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111206/x58483.jpg
> 
> you can look through HERE for different system's and scores



I want a Bulldozer....


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 7, 2011)

Been following this thread closely but haven't had time to post many results yet..  

I can get mine stable at 4400mhz but it req's 0.1v increase.  I can't seem to get anything stable with a nb above 2400mhz regardless of volts so I have left it there.  Fusion, I see your nb is the same, are you having issues above 2400?

I have a shit load of Rad area on my case but when I stress all 8 cores the temp goes from low 20's to 60 in a heartbeat.  I don't think any amount of wc is going to change that, the chip just can't dissipate the heat quick enough. Lol 

On another note I cannot find a way to disable cores on my 990fx.  I have enabled core unlock and restarted etc. but there are no options for disabling that I can see.  Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 7, 2011)

Irony said:


> I want a Bulldozer....


Well what are you waiting for  She's fun to play with 

This is my most stable OC so far and not really killing the volts at all. Not sure if this has anything to do with it but I now have to ability to up the eye candy on Skyrim from 2x AA to 4x AA and from 4x AF to 8x AF. The reason why I was running my PQ settings this low is because I hated the slow downs in towns, but not anymore even with upping those settings. Everything in my system stayed the same exept for the CPU 4-cores is now 8-cores, 8GB at 800MHz of ram is now 16GB at 1866MHz and new ROG motherboard.


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Well what are you waiting for



Disposable income.  





Super XP said:


> This is my most stable OC so far and not really killing the volts at all. Not sure if this has anything to do with it but I now have to ability to up the eye candy on Skyrim from 2x AA to 4x AA and from 4x AF to 8x AF. The reason why I was running my PQ settings this low is because I hated the slow downs in towns, but not anymore even with upping those settings. Everything in my system stayed the same exept for the CPU 4-cores is now 8-cores, 8GB at 800MHz of ram is now 16GB at 1866MHz and new ROG motherboard.



So, in other words, the only thing you didn't change out was your Graphics card?  And 800 to 1866mhz is a massive difference in RAM.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 7, 2011)

Turns out I didn't need 1.456 volts for 4.5Ghz

And that I can do this lol 






Loving this CHIP


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like on air everyone is on 1.37-1.38 volts for 4.4-4.5ghz?

Not bad, anyone else got AMD Application power management disabled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2011)

That's awesome clocks guys.  That's more or less 2600K territory as far as clock/voltage.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 7, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Looks like on air everyone is on 1.37-1.38 volts for 4.4-4.5ghz?
> 
> Not bad, anyone else got AMD Application power management disabled.


I can't find this in my bios  unless I am looking in the wrong place.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I can't find this in my bios  unless I am looking in the wrong place.



On my board it's in advance options.


You could also try crtl +1 whilst in the bios to see if it unlocks hidden options.


By the way can can anyone link me to some nice ( and free) cpu benchmarks?

Preferably not old ones : ]




*edit* Hey guys Erocker very kindly made me the thread owner since he's no longer got a BD chip.


I plan to add a member list that will include user overclocks,temperatures,settings used as well as adding links to any benchmarks/cool stuff you may want to have listed.*

This will all be done on request so send me a PM or simply post in the thread request to be listed as well any any relevant data and I'll add it to the first post.


*Benchmarks etc will be in spoiler tags to keep the list tidy and readable.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 8, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Looks like on air everyone is on 1.37-1.38 volts for 4.4-4.5ghz?
> 
> Not bad, anyone else got AMD Application power management disabled.



Lucky you, my 8120 needs 1.4+ for 4.4.  

And I still can't get it completely stable..... yet


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 8, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Lucky you, my 8120 needs 1.4+ for 4.4.
> 
> And I still can't get it completely stable..... yet



You sure man what settings are you using because another guy thought that and then ended up going down to 1.38 and still being stable.

( also more important is 1.4 what it says in cpu-z underload?)



*Important*??? ( see my following post)

Reached your limit over-clocking all 8 cores? turn turbo core back on and enable it in overdrive.

Now when I'm using 4 cores or less I get a nice boost to 5ghz, and more important it's stable!

To give a quick idea of what this does, super pi goes from 20-21 seconds to 17-18 seconds ( Depending on what else is going on since I don't bother closing other programs )

That is precisely in line with clock scaling so turbo core I can confirm WORKS as it should.

Be careful though, not quite sure how turbo voltages work, with turbo core on my bios lists 1.5120 as the maximum voltage ( in cpu-z it reads as 1.45 volts or so though so it seems that it's still the standard turbo core voltage of 1.4750 with some v-droop) so keep an eye on voltages.

Will experiment more and find out how far this can be pushed and what not and if the voltages are standard.

It's getting late now though so won't be pushing more today.

but still 4.4gh 8cores /5ghz 4cores aint bad!


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 8, 2011)

hi,

i´m trying to download the CHV 9921 Bios from asusrog.com , but since 3 days they are maintenance the forum site..... 
can anyone post a working link ?

thx

*Edit


found it ....

Asus Crosshair V 9921 Bios

http://www.multiupload.com/R5STBM4ZMQ


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 8, 2011)

Seems I spoke to soon, whilst you can mess around with turbo on all you like if you switch it on in windows, if you set it to automatically turn on at each windows boot apparently it crashes ( pretty much as soon as AOD applies the setting)

I've no idea why this happens, maybe AOD tried to apply it to early and interrupts a important process.


Anyone else care to try it out? 

If AOD fails to load it's previous settings then next time you reboot after a crash after setting turbo you'll go back to having it off, so not to much worry there.

Going to see if clock speed makes a difference at all.

4.8ghz coming up next : ]


By the way, why does AOD even have to be installed for turbo to work? I thought it was a HW feature?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

if im mistaken its a bios function n AOD is just to adjust on the fly in windows


----------



## Super XP (Dec 8, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Lucky you, my 8120 needs 1.4+ for 4.4.
> 
> And I still can't get it completely stable..... yet


Hard to believe, the 8120 don't need that much volts to run at 4.40GHz with all 8-cores. Something is wrong with your motherboards bios in terms of it needs an update or something.



n0tiert said:


> hi,
> 
> i´m trying to download the CHV 9921 Bios from asusrog.com , but since 3 days they are maintenance the forum site.....
> can anyone post a working link ?
> ...


I tried this bios and did not like it at all, my 16GB ram wasn't even 100% stable and it OC'ed real bad. Hopefully ASUS will come out with a newer performance bios for the Crosshair V with full stability for memory, CPU and OC'ing. Right now the stock updated bios off the ASUS website is working out great for me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 8, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> if im mistaken its a bios function n AOD is just to adjust on the fly in windows



That is what I thought, I'll try uninstalling AOD.

Need something else to monitor temperatures, suggestions?


Turbo has seemed to of stopped working completely now  ( doesn't ramp up to what I tell it to)


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 8, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> That is what I thought, I'll try uninstalling AOD.
> 
> Need something else to monitor temperatures, suggestions?
> 
> ...



try this m8,

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

seems ok


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 8, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> try this m8,
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html
> 
> seems ok



Thank you, I've got rid of AOD now so will see if I can get turbo working again, I think it was probably conflicting with my bios settings.




*edit*


HW monitor is MILES off for me.

Anything else? or can I manually adjust offsets in HW monitor somehow? ( couldn't see the option)

(seems tmpin2 is the cpu correct temperature though as when it reaches 60 my cpu temperature alarm goes off, but I read elsewhere that this is VRM temperature :S)


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 8, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Thank you, I've got rid of AOD now so will see if I can get turbo working again, I think it was probably conflicting with my bios settings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



another try

CoreTemp

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 8, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> another try
> 
> CoreTemp
> 
> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/



Core temp is way off as well(12c), so far the only thing that's matched my bios is AMDS own over drive software, I guess I can just rely on tmpin2 for now.


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 8, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Core temp is way off as well(12c), so far the only thing that's matched my bios is AMDS own over drive software, I guess I can just rely on tmpin2 for now.



well last one i guess 

CPU Cool

http://majorgeeks.com/CPUCooL_d214.html


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 8, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> well last one i guess
> 
> CPU Cool
> 
> http://majorgeeks.com/CPUCooL_d214.html



Thanks again,  seems HWINFO64 is my best option so far, although I have to rely on TMPIN2 rather than core temps.

For the life of me I can't get turbo to run any more : /


*edit*

Don't want to speak to soon again, currently in the testing phase of this. Set my bios to stock and I'm overclocking with AOD

Overclocking with AOD seems to be FAR better than using my bios ( we'll see if it still has the reboot I guess) first of all, NO v-droop! Infact if I set a the voltage LLC kicks in and you get a little bit more than you set. (for example under load 1.3250 nets me 1.344) 

Going to have a play with this!


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 8, 2011)

I just stumbled across this thread... since I'm also running an 8150 I think I'll subscribe. 

I usually run a daily o.c of 4.5Ghz (~1.35v load) to 4.6Ghz (~1.4v load). Cooling is on air with a TR Archon push/pull but I also have a new XSPC Raystorm waterblock that I'm looking to switch over to.

"Crunching" WCG ambient temp ~21C.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 8, 2011)

PolRoger said:


> I just stumbled across this thread... since I'm also running an 8150 I think I'll subscribe.
> 
> I usually run a daily o.c of 4.5Ghz (~1.35v load) to 4.6Ghz (~1.4v load). Cooling is on air with a TR Archon push/pull but I also have a new XSPC Raystorm waterblock that I'm looking to switch over to.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the thread  hope you find it useful, just a heads up your temperatures are off by 10 degrees.

Still well within safe limits just thought I'd point it out if you incase you hadn't noticed.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 8, 2011)

The waiting is killing me, I haven't overclocked anything of my own in a year or more, ordered the FX-8120, just two more days to go.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 8, 2011)

JustaTinkerer said:


> The waiting is killing me, I haven't overclocked anything of my own in a year or more, ordered the FX-8120, just two more days to go.


Good luck and have fun when she arrives


----------



## Aetherius (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys! Nice to see others getting 4.3 - 4.6+ ,depending on circumstances, with air! I was a little surprised at first when I was first able to get my rig to 4.7 on air, but later it turned out to be too much b/c under full loads doing distributed computing I ran into stablity issues! But so far 4.5 is doing well(1.38v)! And I enjoy reading this thread too, since I have joined up!


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 8, 2011)

Can i join this club but just got fx-4100 will put tonight..


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 8, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Welcome to the thread  hope you find it useful, just a heads up your temperatures are off by 10 degrees.
> 
> Still well within safe limits just thought I'd point it out if you incase you hadn't noticed.



I usually like to try and keep my cpu/motherboard socket temp sensor reading to a max of ~60C.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Dec 8, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Can i join this club but just got fx-4100 will put tonight..




4100 do not qualify!!!!  J/K man...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

PolRoger said:


> I just stumbled across this thread... since I'm also running an 8150 I think I'll subscribe.
> 
> I usually run a daily o.c of 4.5Ghz (~1.35v load) to 4.6Ghz (~1.4v load). Cooling is on air with a TR Archon push/pull but I also have a new XSPC Raystorm waterblock that I'm looking to switch over to.
> 
> ...



Very nice overclock.  How much PPD are you getting from this thing?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 8, 2011)

MarcusTaz said:


> 4100 do not qualify!!!!  J/K man...


----------



## Super XP (Dec 9, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Can i join this club but just got fx-4100 will put tonight..


*WELCOME to the FX OC'ers CLUB*


----------



## MarcusTaz (Dec 9, 2011)

Any of you in the USA and have a Microcenter Store close by they just sent me an email with this deal...

$50 Off Select AM3+ Motherboards with purchase of AMD FX 4100 ($105) or FX 6100 ($150) @ Microcenter B&M
AMD FX 4100 - $105 [microcenter.com]

AMD FX 6100 - $150 [microcenter.com]

PRICES GOOD 12/09/11 - 12/11/11

It is a Brick and Mortar deal so you cannot get it online  but for those of you with a store close by this seems like a decent deal. I am going to take a drive down and see if they will do it with an 8120...


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 10, 2011)

Got some problem encountered here:

overclocked on bios about 4ghz but when i checked on cpu-id its shows 3.7

on windows is 4ghz. see pictures attached


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 10, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Got some problem encountered here:
> 
> overclocked on bios about 4ghz but when i checked on cpu-id its shows 3.7
> 
> on windows is 4ghz. see pictures attached



What bios settings do you have?

And do you have any power management features switched on?


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Got some problem encountered here:
> 
> overclocked on bios about 4ghz but when i checked on cpu-id its shows 3.7
> 
> on windows is 4ghz. see pictures attached



I say windows might be a filthy liar. Have you recently OC'd to 4?

Edit: Disregard that. /\ I didn't read your post right 


Does hardware monitor show it at 4?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 10, 2011)

now my rig doesn't boot up......

yep been oc'd tp 4.ghz


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it's enough to go further atm..


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> I think it's enough to go further atm..



So its better now? Thats a pretty nice clock. 

Out of curiosity, whats the max voltage for those?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 10, 2011)

Irony said:


> So its better now? Thats a pretty nice clock.
> 
> Out of curiosity, whats the max voltage for those?



Thanks! 1.8v on my mobo. still trying to go lower voltage.


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2011)

kewl


----------



## Super XP (Dec 10, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Thanks! 1.6v on my mobo. still trying to go lower voltage.


Have you tried leaving the bus speed at 200 and up the CPU Multi? Do you have your HT and NB on AUTO or you have them running at higher speed than default?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 10, 2011)

Aye let us know all your bios settings and we'll help you get that chip running like a dream.

A sexy dream.


----------



## Daimus (Dec 10, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Got some problem encountered here:
> 
> overclocked on bios about 4ghz but when i checked on cpu-id its shows 3.7
> 
> on windows is 4ghz. see pictures attached



Set Turbocore=Disabled, i had similar problem at first.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 11, 2011)

Just OC'ed from 4.4 to 4.7ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Just OC'ed from 4.4 to 4.7ghz



Is that stable?  Good job.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is that stable?  Good job.



Yup!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Yup!!!



That's darn good from  AMD Quad!  Impressed.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone else running a sabertooth? I'm not lazy just do not have the time... i have the 6100... thanks.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 11, 2011)

MarcusTaz said:


> Anyone else running a sabertooth? I'm not lazy just do not have the time... i have the 6100... thanks.


Not sure but with that mobo you may be able to unlock extra cores from 6 to 8. My Crosshair V hasd that bios option.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Not sure but with that mobo you may be able to unlock extra cores from 6 to 8. My Crosshair V hasd that bios option.



Bulldozer uses a modular design so it's likely that there are no extra cores to unlock.

Now this isn't bulldozer but chips come out in big wafers like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Because of the way bulldozer is designed in theory they can just choose the best clusters for their 8 cores.

What ever is left is made into 6 and 4 core chips ( which is why the 6 and 4 core chips seem to require more voltage from what I've seen so far)


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very nice overclock.  How much PPD are you getting from this thing?



Here it is... although the 2600k does better.

FX-8150 at 4.5/4.6GHz:




i7 2600K at 4.6/4.7GHz:





I've now bumped my FX up to 4.6GHz 2600Mhz NB and ~2133MHz memory:


----------



## MarcusTaz (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok core enabler does nothing, kindof knew it would not unlock any cores... I am at a simple 4GHZ stable and the only thing I have done is raise the multi to 20 and bumped the volts up by .8 and bam... Prob the easiest overclock I have ever done and I seriously mean that... The Asus Sabertooth has so many options in the bios but sadly I do not know enough of what does what... I just like raising CPU vcore or NB vcore, lol...

I love this 6100 everything snaps open and I honestly see no difference gaming BF3 then my intel rig. No bottleneck here... This is what kindof bugs me about synthetic benchmarks... Who knows call me ignorant but I just do not feel the desire to purchase intel, I much rather go with AMD...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

PolRoger said:


> Here it is... although the 2600k does better.
> 
> FX-8150 at 4.5/4.6GHz:
> [url]http://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv315/PolRoger/AMD%20FX/th_FX-8150WCGdevicehistory.png[/URL]
> ...



Thanks for the info dude   However, seems to be doing very low PPD.  Seems like on average about 28,000 WCG.  My 1090T does on average about 25-2600 at 3.8 GHz with two less cores.  Not sure why those CPU's are not getting higher PPD.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 11, 2011)

anyone suspect a stepping revision of BD besides the Piledriver due to the miscount of the transistors inside?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 11, 2011)

I've got a 8150 on the way. Disappointing or not, i'm looking forward to playing with the new chip.


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the info dude   However, seems to be doing very low PPD.  Seems like on average about 28,000 WCG.  My 1090T does on average about 25-2600 at 3.8 GHz with two less cores.  Not sure why those CPU's are not getting higher PPD.



Slow cores vs. faster cores.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Slow cores vs. faster cores.



Thing is BD is only supposed to be 10% slower IPC so one at 4.4ghz should be the same speed as a 4ghz Phenom with the same amount of cores.


So I reckon there's a problem somewhere


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 11, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> anyone suspect a stepping revision of BD besides the Piledriver due to the miscount of the transistors inside?



There is no reason to suspect. They blunt stated their would be a stepping revision before Piledriver's debut. And is was not a miscount of transistors. It was a typo in the documents sent to reviewers. It was just another example of the PR department failing at their old job.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 11, 2011)

So your saying that the FX has the proper amt of transistors just that PR didnt QA their own writing


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> So your saying that the FX has the proper amt of transistors just that PR didnt QA their own writing



That's the gist of it. AMD has been poorly managed and this is another indicator of that. Hopefully things are turning around now with new management.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope so too, but who knows the Piledriver arch might be more than we expected, possibly what BD was truly supposed to be, I mean BD landed on Opterons first and this first gen desktop model probably isnt even changed from the Opterons at all other than the socket used.

I Just know my next board will be an AsRock,

Either the 990FX Extreme 4 or the Fatality.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 11, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> So your saying that the FX has the proper amt of transistors just that PR didnt QA their own writing



I know it. I received those PR kits and the 4 revisions to the documents after the initial release. I think when I started the review I had FX-8150 Overview version 1.7, Bulldozer PR version 1.4, and another document that was on version 1.2 (started with 1 and incremental changes for each 0.1).

So do I think something got lost in the shuffle or there were still typos, yes I do. I know cause I had to correct some of them. Those document still list the GPU speed of the APU's as 443 MHz even though they all run at 444 MHz. I could be wrong, but I believe I was the first to correctly list the APU's specs related to GPU speed and only now see other sites with the correct info.

I didn't think releasing all those people was a good move by AMD, but I shed no tears for the PR department. They needed to be fired long ago and I think AMD just wanted till there was going to be downtime for their PR to rebuild the dept.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 12, 2011)

So just been playing with various configurations whilst running cine-bench.

At 4.46ghz ( highest I can get without temperatures going over 62) 

I get 7.33 consistently. 

With Turbo on @5ghz I get the same, so I confirm their are no negative effects to using turbo during multi-threaded work loads. ( even though frequency read outs would make you think scores would be lower)

With cores 0/2/4/6 Disabled I get 4.35, with turbo on I get 4.39.

Turbo just doesn't seem to work correctly ( it ramps up cores all over the place, only getting to 5ghz for the shortest of bursts and typically only on one or two cores)

I'll try again tomorrow but I'll disable cores in the bios rather than through task manager.


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 12, 2011)

PolRoger said:


> Here it is... although the 2600k does better.
> 
> FX-8150 at 4.5/4.6GHz:
> [url]http://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv315/PolRoger/AMD%20FX/th_FX-8150WCGdevicehistory.png[/URL]
> ...



what type of RAM you running on ?


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 12, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Turbo just doesn't seem to work correctly ( it ramps up cores all over the place, only getting to 5ghz for the shortest of bursts and typically only on one or two cores)



i ve seen in AOD a setting to choose the amount of TurboCores 2/4/6 
i disabled turbocore , i dont see any benefit of that feature yet


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 12, 2011)

any one know why it says I have a 8130P?


----------



## Daimus (Dec 12, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> any one know why it says I have a 8130P?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111212/Capture.png



It says you have a 8150


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 12, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> any one know why it says I have a 8130P?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111212/Capture.png



where ?

i also read 8150


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## n0tiert (Dec 12, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111212/pie.png



may they don´t have cpu code in HW Mon, i think cpu-z view ist OK


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 12, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> what type of RAM you running on ?



This kit:http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=113...erclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=690894


----------



## Irony (Dec 12, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> So just been playing with various configurations whilst running cine-bench.
> 
> At 4.46ghz ( highest I can get without temperatures going over 62)
> 
> ...



I get 7.38 to 7.42 at 4.2 (depending on whats running in the background) with a 1090T


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2011)

PolRoger said:


> This kit:http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=113...erclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=690894




I should get me one of those RAM coolers. . Nice kit!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 12, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> So just been playing with various configurations whilst running cine-bench.
> 
> At 4.46ghz ( highest I can get without temperatures going over 62)
> 
> ...



At that temp, the CPU is going over the safety margin so Turbo can't work well or for very long. Remember +300 MHz for all cores, +600 MHz for half the cores if and on if the CPU is below the TDP limit for Turbo.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> At that temp, the CPU is going over the safety margin so Turbo can't work well or for very long. Remember +300 MHz for all cores, +600 MHz for half the cores if and on if the CPU is below the TDP limit for Turbo.



I've set up turbo to only activate on four cores my 8 core turbo mode doesn't exist.

I also have thermal and TDP throttling switched off.

But I'll double check and let you know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2011)

What's max safe temp for the 8150's?  Is it like the Thubans which is between 55-60*C?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 12, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What's max safe temp for the 8150's?  Is it like the Thubans which is between 55-60*C?



62 is max temperature stated by AMD.


----------



## Aetherius (Dec 12, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Just OC'ed from 4.4 to 4.7ghz



Thats awesome!


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 12, 2011)

Built up my PC today 

I had not used my water cooling in a year....pump was dead...RIP Vario

Dropped in my 3870x2 (meantime card) not used in about a year.... artifact city...time for the oven.
I have an old 3850 need to do just now.

I dont understand, Im not a kid, 32 years old, been building for 10+ year and I keep all my stuff in the boxes it come in, when I packed the stuff away to move house I was careful, the card and the pump were in different moving boxes so it wasnt a drop that killed them.
I blame the removel men, damn them 

So the FX-8120 is good 

The ASUS M5A99x EVO nice 

8 gig corsair vengeance fine 

Me overclocking on stock  

Results and pictures up on Thursday I hope.


----------



## bucketface (Dec 12, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> anyone suspect a stepping revision of BD besides the Piledriver due to the miscount of the transistors inside?


 from what i read the 1.2B transistor figure is the number of transistors that are serving some function while there are 2B on chip, 800mill don't do anything. at least thats according to x-bit or Fudzilla i don't remember which, thats supposed to be why the die size is still 315mm^2 also each bulldozer core is supposedly only about 60 mill transistors down from the initial esimate of about 91 mill.

also a question, how does the power draw look at under 1.4v? is 1.35v realistic for 4.2ghz with all the powersaving features still active?


----------



## Daimus (Dec 12, 2011)

When I start Cinebench, Linx or something like that appears throttling. Between two and six cores down frequency to 3 GHz and core voltage to 1,2v.
All energy efficient settings in BIOS are off, Turbocore=disabled. 
Because of what can that be?

Thanks in advance


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you have an APM setting to enable/disable in the bios?


----------



## Daimus (Dec 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> Do you have an APM setting to enable/disable in the bios?



Do you mean Cool&Quit, C1, C6? Yes, they are disabled.


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2011)

No. My Crosshair V had an APM option. Advanced Power Management. With this enabled I would get the same results as you. With it disabled the clocks were where they should be.


----------



## Daimus (Dec 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> No. My Crosshair V had an APM option. Advanced Power Management. With this enabled I would get the same results as you. With it disabled the clocks were where they should be.



Unfortunately my CHIV haven't APM option. Thank you, Erocker, I will wait for new BIOS.

Edit:
I was wrong, CH IV have APM option and it is disabled.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 12, 2011)

Daimus said:


> Do you mean Cool&Quit, C1, C6? Yes, they are disabled.



You should give BD a go with those things on, so far I've had no problems having all power saving features turned on ( except APM)

I think there's a beta bios for your board you should google and find out 


*edit* I see you found the option, the only other thing is turbo core, it can down-clock other cores in order to over-clock others, is that shut off?


----------



## Daimus (Dec 12, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> You should give BD a go with those things on, so far I've had no problems having all power saving features turned on ( except APM)
> 
> I think there's a beta bios for your board you should google and find out
> 
> ...



I have the latest BIOS at the present moment, the second for BD, hope that ASUS makes a new one
Thanks for advice, i will turn C&Q and other on.
Turbocore is always disabled, don't now what thing down-clocks some cores. Can it be in AMD Overdrive? I did not find something in AOD.


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2011)

Daimus said:


> I have the latest BIOS at the present moment, the second for BD, hope that ASUS makes a new one
> Thanks for advice, i will turn C&Q and other on.
> Turbocore is always disabled, don't now what thing down-clocks some cores. Can it be in AMD Overdrive? I did not find something in AOD.



I know that if you have CnQ on, by default CCC will have throttling turned on. Its under CPU Power. Also, how hot is it getting? it might be throttling from thermal throttle if thats turned on.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2011)

Daimus said:


> I have the latest BIOS at the present moment, the second for BD, hope that ASUS makes a new one
> Thanks for advice, i will turn C&Q and other on.
> Turbocore is always disabled, don't now what thing down-clocks some cores. Can it be in AMD Overdrive? I did not find something in AOD.



Well obviously make sure it doesn't effect bench mark scores for your set up, but for mine having the power saving features on had no ill effects.


Just a nice cool running chip when idling and lower power bills


----------



## Daimus (Dec 13, 2011)

Irony said:


> I know that if you have CnQ on, by default CCC will have throttling turned on. Its under CPU Power. Also, how hot is it getting? it might be throttling from thermal throttle if thats turned on.



It's warm up to 37 c idle and 58 c with IBT running. I should check that thermal throttle is off, thanks!

Edit:
Tryed to run BD at stock frequency at 3,1 then at 3,6 with turbo-core off, the cores throttling disappeared and returned at 4 ggz.


----------



## Daimus (Dec 13, 2011)

So, i've turned off all energy efficient settings off (C'n'Q, APM and other), down-clocked bus speed to default 200 mhz. Frequency is falling down to 2,8.





Then raised bus speed to 291 mhz and throttling is out.





I now it's not a solution but couldn't find another way.
Thanks to all TPU-members!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2011)

Daimus said:


> It's warm up to 37 c idle and 58 c with IBT running. I should check that thermal throttle is off, thanks!
> 
> Edit:
> Tryed to run BD at stock frequency at 3,1 then at 3,6 with turbo-core off, the cores throttling disappeared and returned at 4 ggz.




In the PC health section of your bios, can you turn on a CPU temperature alarm?

I think that your temperatures might be higher then you think. ( since I can't think of other options)

Set the alarm to go of at 60 degrees and let us know what your what your temperatures say within the OS when the alarm goes off ( if it does)



*edit* didn't read properly, seems you've fixed it? :S


----------



## Daimus (Dec 13, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> In the PC health section of your bios, can you turn on a CPU temperature alarm?
> 
> I think that your temperatures might be higher then you think. ( since I can't think of other options)
> 
> ...



CPU temp read is correct, cores temp are incorrect. Alarm was set to go of at 60 degrees. Nothing happened.

Yes i've fixed it. If bus speed is higher as 290 mhz then are cores clock stable and work without frequency and voltage dropping. Problem is because of my old AM3 chipset, i think so.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2011)

Daimus said:


> CPU temp read is correct, cores temp are incorrect. Alarm was set to go of at 60 degrees. Nothing happened.
> 
> Yes i've fixed it. If bus speed is higher as 290 mhz then are cores clock stable and work without frequency and voltage dropping. Problem is because of my old AM3 chipset, i think so.



Glad it worked out nicely for you


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 14, 2011)

Cinebench 11.5
32bit vs. 64bit @ 4.6 Ghz CPU / 210 Mhz RAM
Turbo core disabled / APM disabled / Bios 9921


32bit / 7.09





64bit / 7.37


----------



## bacan (Dec 14, 2011)

Cinebench R11.5 and new x264 FHD Benchmark v1.0.1 64bit


----------



## Super XP (Dec 14, 2011)

New Official Bios released for the ASUS Crosshair V Formula: Can't wait to get my H100 back from Corsair so I can update using this new bios
*CrosshairV-Formula BIOS 1003
"1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability"*

LINK:
http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 14, 2011)

Super XP said:


> New Official Bios released for the ASUS Crosshair V Formula: Can't wait to get my H100 back from Corsair so I can update using this new bios
> *CrosshairV-Formula BIOS 1003
> "1. Improve memory compatibility
> 2. Improve system stability"*
> ...





what is beta 9921 Bios based on ?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 14, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> what is beta 9921 Bios based on ?


From what I know, it's based on the 0813 bios. When I used the 9921 I needed a lot more vCore to OC and my "memory tests" ran unstable at stock speeds. With the 0903 I had no issues what so ever and got a nice full 8-Core OC to 4.40 GHz with a 1.375v. Couldn't get this with the 9921. So once I get my H100 back I am going to update the bios with this newer 1003  which states it further improves memory and system stability/compatability


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 15, 2011)

i flashed the 1003 last night, played a bit.... before i had 9921 and if running 4,4 Ghz i had to use 1.4 Volt , with this Bios i was able to run 4.4 & 4.6 Ghz at 1.3750 Volt 
i´ll investigate that more tonight


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 15, 2011)

Super XP said:


> From what I know, it's based on the 0813 bios. When I used the 9921 I needed a lot more vCore to OC and my "memory tests" ran unstable at stock speeds. With the 0903 I had no issues what so ever and got a nice full 8-Core OC to 4.40 GHz with a 1.375v. Couldn't get this with the 9921. So once I get my H100 back I am going to update the bios with this newer 1003  which states it further improves memory and system stability/compatability





n0tiert said:


> i flashed the 1003 last night, played a bit.... before i had 9921 and if running 4,4 Ghz i had to use 1.4 Volt , with this Bios i was able to run 4.4 & 4.6 Ghz at 1.3750 Volt
> i´ll investigate that more tonight



That sounds promising... 

I've also been running 9921 so I think I'm going to test 1003. On a side note I wish the CHVF had dual bios chips like the MIVE.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 15, 2011)

The 1003 BIOS improved System stability bit is over games that would BSOD due to the DRM they were using AGIE Or something like that.

I know because I couldn't play Portal 2, it would cause a BSOD and I use to blame my Overclock till I did some research and found out it was the motherboard. The BSOD was of the Clock Interrupt. 

Now I can play Portal 2 and any other game using that DRM.

Its funny cause I use to then judge my Overclock based on if I could just run Portal 2 (made me think it was really CPU demanding lol). Little did I know it wasn't my Overclock .


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay decided to risk that the temperatures in over drive are wrong 

How ever which one of these would you say is correct guys?








This is at 4.62 ghz 1.4620v in bios which ends up at 1.4240v underload according to CPU z.

Cooling is TT silver arrow with Generic silicone thermal paste ( someone send me some Arctic silver so I can lower temperatures a few degrees heh ) 


By the way overdrive puts the temperature at 77 degrees ( which from a touch test I'm guessing is the vrm rather than cpu but this is what I'm trying to find out) 

Going to post this else where so the general forum can help decide too : ]


----------



## Irony (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not much help when it comes to temps, but those all sound scary. 

Also, why is celine dion bowling?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Irony said:


> I'm not much help when it comes to temps, but those all sound scary.
> 
> Also, why is celine dion bowling?





I doubt Celine Dion has a body like that dude it's Anni Friesinger, German Olympic speed skater 


*edit/update*

Well I think I can rule out overdrive as being accurate.

It's seems to be reading NB temperatures, managed to slide a fan underneath my silver arrow and pointed it at the NB which dropped temperatures 7 degrees in both overdrive and temperature3 (hwmonitor) tmpin2 (HWinfo)

So now I just need to decide what one of the CPU temps are accurate.



Things is why does increases CPU voltage increase NB temperature?

( I suppose the little fan I added could be blowing on mosfets a little too? and it could be mosfet temperatures after all)


----------



## nemesis.ie (Dec 16, 2011)

The NB is inside the CPU on the FX I believe.


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 16, 2011)

i played a bit more with the 1003 Bios.... also i used the AMD BD Microsoft patch released yesterday... 
since that Cinebench reports me now 4 cores 8 threads.... here is another run of it with both @ 4961.x Ghz / 1.392 Volts






let´s see how far i can go.....


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 16, 2011)

nemesis.ie said:


> The NB is inside the CPU on the FX I believe.



AMD has two Northbridges, one that is called CPU NB the other is simply NB.

I appreciate your trying to help man but it doesn't help at all if you don't check what your saying first


----------



## MarcusTaz (Dec 16, 2011)

FYI, Microsoft pulled the patch..

http://vr-zone.com/articles/microsoft-pulls-down-the-amd-bulldozer-multi-threaded-patch/14267.html


----------



## ucanmandaa (Dec 19, 2011)

CH IV capable of running Bulldozer? I thought I needed an AM3+ board for that. If that's true I might just get a FX 8150.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 19, 2011)

ucanmandaa said:


> CH IV capable of running Bulldozer? I thought I needed an AM3+ board for that. If that's true I might just get a FX 8150.



Unless you plan on subzero cooling just get an fx 8120, so far there's been very little difference between 8150 and 8120 when air cooling.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Dec 19, 2011)

I will be using a H80 if I get one. Its just an upgrade itch... my current x6 is more than enough for things I do on my rig. Thanks for your advice though.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Unless you plan on subzero cooling just get an fx 8120, so far there's been very little difference between 8150 and 8120 when air cooling.



Thank you for this post. I was wondering if it was worth the extra $50. 


What is your recommended ATX motherboard for this CPU?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 20, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Thank you for this post. I was wondering if it was worth the extra $50.
> 
> 
> What is your recommended ATX motherboard for this CPU?



Anything not made by gigabyte 

In all seriousness anything that has options for APM ( Application power management) and a good mosfet and cooling* would be fine.

Just get what suits your needs aside from that 


* When you start to add extra voltage you'll be thankful for this, past 1.35 volts Bulldozer and the mosfet supplying power to it start to get VERY hot.


If I had to choose brands though Asus and Asrock seem to be the best manufacturers for Bulldozer boards.


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 22, 2011)

Today I managed to get my BD rig switched over to water from air.   I'm now running a Alphacool NexXxos UT60 triple rad with an XSPC RayStorm block. The new watercooling has been quite helpful in keeping temps down and now I'm more comfortable pushing more volts and a higher overclock.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking forward to what you can do with water.

5ghz or bust! lol


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is what I've got so far with Cinebench and I'm not sure I can get much higher as this may be close to max for this chip without going cold.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

5.2 GHz is some serious speed for just a valid, nevermind running Cinebench!!!

Nice job!

Funny how cinebench recognizes it as a 8-thread/4-core.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 23, 2011)

Scales really nicely with clock speed I see 

That means he's running the patch that got pulled by microsoft, you should delete that man it should take your score to 9.00

( at the moment it hurts performance not increases it, you can delete it via/add remove programs in control panel and then clicking view updates)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2011)

Serious clocking man!  AMD chips are all about cool temps.  Great job!

I also saw that the patch hurt performance more than it helped it.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 23, 2011)

What board are you using PolRoger?
What Volts you pushing for 5.2GHz...

My pump still isn't in so i'm on inadequate stock cooling... no overclocking yet


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks guys... but I was hoping to gain a little more speed and and possibly a higher Cinebench score out of this chip.

I hadn't gotten around to rolling back the patch when I was testing earlier today and I was only able to successfully complete the bench at ~5.2Ghz a few times... the chip can't seem to handle the stress of running the bench at that speed with 8 cores/threads and scaling voltages didn't or hasn't really helped. I'm running an Asus CHVF.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 24, 2011)

Still waiting for my H100 to get back from the Corsair shop 
All this OC'ing which I am dying to do is driving me nuts


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, I've got a 8150 up and running. However, this Biostar 990FXE board is not playing nice with overclocking. It has an unusual dual method for clocking, including a pstates option, which changes default clocks for multiplier and NB, along with voltages. Thing is, it gets fruity when you set defaults over 20x, and then is really touchy when adding BCLK. However, it does clock memory well, taking my Geil EVO II 1866 8GB kit to well over 2000. I think I need to grab another board to play with. Suggestions under $150?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 24, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Well, I've got a 8150 up and running. However, this Biostar 990FXE board is not playing nice with overclocking. It has an unusual dual method for clocking, including a pstates option, which changes default clocks for multiplier and NB, along with voltages. Thing is, it gets fruity when you set defaults over 20x, and then is really touchy when adding BCLK. However, it does clock memory well, taking my Geil EVO II 1866 8GB kit to well over 2000. I think I need to grab another board to play with. Suggestions under $150?



GIGABYTE 990FX-UD3 might be $150 or less.

P.S. Have they corrected the issue with some older games like Valve Titles and Deus Ex BSOD when using the updated BIOS with a Bulldozer?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Well, I've got a 8150 up and running. However, this Biostar 990FXE board is not playing nice with overclocking. It has an unusual dual method for clocking, including a pstates option, which changes default clocks for multiplier and NB, along with voltages. Thing is, it gets fruity when you set defaults over 20x, and then is really touchy when adding BCLK. However, it does clock memory well, taking my Geil EVO II 1866 8GB kit to well over 2000. I think I need to grab another board to play with. Suggestions under $150?



My buddy just got that board but he's running a 1090T on it though.  However, for 4GHz, it does it effortlessly.

As far as your question, what about this Gigabyte?  Has good reviews on the egg, seems like a popular choice.  Looks great too!

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 24, 2011)

I've got that board, it's the worst board I've used in years. (990fxa ud3)

Bios is useless, latest bios causes massive v-droop issues and even if you set the voltage higher to compensate you'll still require more volts just to get things stable ( but you need the latest bios for APM features)

Also their support is awful.


*edit*

New beta f6f fixes v-droop issues but only if the voltage is set to normal.

If you increase voltage v-droop is enormous still. 

Setting + 100mv results in stock voltages give or take.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I've got that board, it's the worst board I've used in years. (990fxa ud3)
> 
> Bios is useless, latest bios causes massive v-droop issues and even if you set the voltage higher to compensate you'll still require more volts just to get things stable ( but you need the latest bios for APM features)
> 
> ...



Good info, thanks for chiming in.  Just looked really good for the price and reviews were good.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good info, thanks for chiming in.  Just looked really good for the price and reviews were good.



I got it because it looked pretty : [

Wish I got an Asus now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I got it because it looked pretty : [
> 
> Wish I got an Asus now



  Deep down inside we all know a pretty board has more kudos when choosing a board.


----------



## Irony (Dec 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Deep down inside we all know a pretty board has more kudos when choosing a board.



Fatal1ty looks good; and it has good points. Like 12+2 power phase. Thats unique.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2011)

Irony said:


> Fatal1ty looks good; and it has good points. Like 12+2 power phase. Thats unique.



Just took a look at that board on Newegg, looks really good!  Not badly priced either I would say.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Deep down inside we all know a pretty board has more kudos when choosing a board.



Well going by specs all the boards In in my price range ( £130 max) were similar so it came down to layout and aesthetics ( since none had bulldozer reviews yet I didn't know how they would do with it, all had similar x6 over-clocking capabilities)

And with an all black/grey design and good layout for crossfire the ud3 won out.

Unfortunately when it came to bulldozer support well, gigabyte didn't do so well 

A shame really because the ud5 and 7 get frequent updates.


Damn it's nice clean layout swaying my buying decisions


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi all,

to pickup the Temps / Specs again CPUID packed a Bulldozer Review Kit
may already known but i post the link

http://www.cpuid.com/news/47-cpuid_reviewer_kit_for_amd_fx_bulldozer.html

in pkg incl HW mon 1.18.5 reports CPU now as FX-8150 not FX-8130p


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 26, 2011)

New potential 24/7 overclock.

Let me know if you guys think it's safe ( not used to pushing far with voltage)

4.6 ghz @ 1.42v

General usage temps don't go over 50c ( HWMonitor)

Intel-burn in test temps don't go over 60c (default settings until it passes also HW monitor )


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm running 4.7Ghz with ~1.425v load "crunching" 24/7.

On my Intel rig I'm running 4.7Ghz with ~1.31/1.32v load "crunching" 24/7. I usually prefer to run with lower vcore for daily o.c.'s but I decided to go with 1.4v(+) so I could scale MHz as much as possible to make up for BD's lackluster ipc performance.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 26, 2011)

Woohoo....water went in today....have never played with any the features on the M/B and CPU so I started off light.

Turbo got me up to 4GHz and all I had to do was make myself a coffee, good times.
Temps on Intel burn didn't go over 36c...
Going to tidy up my living room (parts everywhere for looking out my cooling gear) then spend the next 3-4 hours trying to break 5GHz...I have a water chiller that needs some TLC for the coming months but right now:
Me.
Some water.
Some fun.

EDIT: 30 min later 4.6GHz


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 26, 2011)

PolRoger said:


> I'm running 4.7Ghz with ~1.425v load "crunching" 24/7.
> 
> On my Intel rig I'm running 4.7Ghz with ~1.31/1.32v load "crunching" 24/7. I usually prefer to run with lower vcore for daily o.c.'s but I decided to go with 1.4v(+) so I could scale MHz as much as possible to make up for BD's lackluster ipc performance.



What cooling are you using with that?


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 26, 2011)

Hmm well, 5GHz....
used alot of volts to push it through right enough...just spend a few hours polishing and run it @4.5GHz for the rest of its days.

IF I find bench stable I dont mind running benches with 5GHz at those volts but only a madman would run that 24/7...Still finding my way round this board and AMD overclocking last OC I had with results was a Q6600 @ 4.25GHz on a P5K so much simpler than all the options I have now.





Intel burn was giving me max 63c....forgot to SS, ach well, no doubt I will post again tonight.

EDIT:

Ach, found 5GHz under 1.5v but cant find 5.5Ghz yet...getting it to boot but just no where near stable.


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 26, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> What cooling are you using with that?



I'm running a Alphacool NexXxos UT60 triple rad with an XSPC RayStorm block.

My Fluke DMM is showing ~1.425v load from CHVF's read points:


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 27, 2011)

Would love to try my chip underwater, seems like it could be a goodun 

I'm going to try 4.7 with air now lol


*edit*

I failed : [

Nothing can make it work, cept extra voltage and well, then I go past 62 degrees and that just isn't fun.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 28, 2011)

Going round in circles here....what is happening with the temp readings.... only clock I have on it right now is 10MHz above base so its running 3.26GHz

IDLE




LOAD




BIOS is reading the same as ASUS system info, cant be right can it?

AMBIENT TEMP 21c

For cooling I'm using:

Black ice GT 360 rad

MCP655 Laing D5 Vario pump

OCZ Hydro block

The fans on the rad are generic, lost my loons in a house move. Would that cause my temps.

I have re-seated, and I'm using MX-2 tim.

Last processor I had under this water was a Q6600, @ 1.46Vcore 3.8GHz and I still have screens of the temps hitting 45@ load (with loons though)

Is this processor that hot?
Is the generic fans ruining a good loop?
Do I need a new waterblock?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2011)

that's nothing for temps @ that frequency. I dont wanna say but yes these fuckers run hot and draw alot of power for what they do. my 8150 was yanking 799W from the wall and water cooling was not working very well under extreme cpu burnin... 82c


----------



## Daimus (Dec 28, 2011)

JustaTinkerer said:


> what is happening with the temp readings....








CPU temp is correct (red)
Core temps are incorrect (blue)


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 29, 2011)

He's posted up the same picture twice guys.

Repost the correct picture and I'll try to help 


Idle temps on these chips always seems to be way off by the way, currently reckons I'm running at 13c but under-load I go to 60c so load temps are generally correct. ( or seem to be anyway)


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> He's posted up the same picture twice guys.
> 
> Repost the correct picture and I'll try to help
> 
> ...



Load temps are more correct then idle. Wanna see how your cooling is up to the task? Run linX max mem and you'll see how hot these chips run.


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2011)

PolRoger said:


> I'm running a Alphacool NexXxos UT60 triple rad with an XSPC RayStorm block.
> 
> My Fluke DMM is showing ~1.425v load from CHVF's read points:
> http://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv315/PolRoger/AMD FX/FX-815047GhzWCGload.png



That there looks like a nicely tweaked system.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 29, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Load temps are more correct then idle. Wanna see how your cooling is up to the task? Run linX max mem and you'll see how hot these chips run.



I googled it, no links that were relevant in first page of results.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I googled it, no links that were relevant in first page of results.



What?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 29, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> What?



I googled Linx max mem, links came up to things regarding linux.

I don't run linux.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 29, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> What?



Precisely what I said, no results relevant to me.

I don't run linux which is what all the results were for.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 29, 2011)

He was talking about LinX (a Linpack interface). Good program to use to test if your system is stable.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2011)

HammerON said:


> He was talking about LinX (a Linpack interface). Good program to use to test if your system is stable.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface


Yeah thanks I gathered that 
then what does panther run for stress? or you just hope that its stable in windows so not to build up much heat? I was getting at run linx for a few rounds under max mem and see how hot these chips get.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 29, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> New potential 24/7 overclock.
> 
> Let me know if you guys think it's safe ( not used to pushing far with voltage)
> 
> ...



Used IntelBurn test...


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 29, 2011)

HammerON said:


> He was talking about LinX (a Linpack interface). Good program to use to test if your system is stable.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface



Thanks man, it honestly didn't come up in google


----------



## trainergames (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a question about the fx-8150.i am planing on getting one,+ the ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+,and G.SKILL Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600,and i'm planing on reusing everything else i need from my current rig,and i am wounering if 2 of thos things will work for me,first is my Coolit Domino A.L.C cpu cooler(it came on a pc i bought used,so i don't have any backplates that might of come with it),and my 600w Ultra X-Pro PSU here is some specs i found on it(http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/558/pg1/ultra-x-pro-600w-introduction-packaging.html)i'm asking cause i have just under $850 in the bank right now,just the cpu+mobo+ram is $550,and i will need money for gas+food for the next 2 weeks,
If that won't work,what would you guy suggest i do?
Keeping mind that while using that PSU i will not be overclocking,and it will be upgraded as soon as i get enough extra money to get a better one.


----------



## Daimus (Jan 4, 2012)

trainergames said:


> I have a question about the fx-8150.i am planing on getting one,+ the ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+,and G.SKILL Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600,and i'm planing on reusing everything else i need from my current rig,and i am wounering if 2 of thos things will work for me,first is my Coolit Domino A.L.C cpu cooler(it came on a pc i bought used,so i don't have any backplates that might of come with it),and my 600w Ultra X-Pro PSU here is some specs i found on it(http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/558/pg1/ultra-x-pro-600w-introduction-packaging.html)i'm asking cause i have just under $850 in the bank right now,just the cpu+mobo+ram is $550,and i will need money for gas+food for the next 2 weeks,
> If that won't work,what would you guy suggest i do?
> Keeping mind that while using that PSU i will not be overclocking,and it will be upgraded as soon as i get enough extra money to get a better one.



What video card you plan to use? If not HD6990 or NV590 and without CPU overclocking, 600w PSU will be more than enough.


----------



## trainergames (Jan 4, 2012)

Daimus said:


> What video card you plan to use? If not HD6990 or NV590 and without CPU overclocking, 600w PSU will be more than enough.



For right now,i will be reusing my current video card a EVGA GTX 460 SE,but i will be upgrading the PSU later on,cause i want to get a 6970 later on,but i will have to upgrade my case before i can do that,i am going to build up the pc as i have money,but reuse everything i can from my current rig as i can here are the specs of my current rig if it helps.
Case:Ultra E-Torque ATX Mid-Tower Case
Motherboard:XFX nForce 680i LT SLI 
CPU:Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9450 @ 2.66GHz (4 CPUs), (luqid cooled) 
RAMatriot Viper 4096MB PC8500 DDR2 1066MHz(running @ 800mhz) (2x2048) 
Hard Drives:Seagate 1.5TB SATA HD
Optical Drive:HP dvd writer dvd400i
Graphics Card:EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SE (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP SLI Ready 
PSU:Ultra X-Pro 600w 
Sound:the onboard sound card
Speakers: logitech x-530
Headset:cyber snipa sonar 5.1
Mouse:Razer Deathadder
Mouse pad:none
Keyboard:razer arctosa
OS:Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Mointer:22" LG Flatron EW224T 1080p

Also here is a link to the specs of the PSU my current rig is using.
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/558/pg1/ultra-x-pro-600w-introduction-packaging.html
Thank you so much for the help.

EDIT:also i do not plan to overclock on this PSU, but i MIGHT after i get a better one.


----------



## Daimus (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok. For your future rig with GTX460 or HD6970 600w will be enough.
Here is ASUS Recommended Power Supply Wattage Calculator http://support.asus.com/powersupply.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## trainergames (Jan 4, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Ok. For your future rig with GTX460 or HD6970 600w will be enough.
> Here is ASUS Recommended Power Supply Wattage Calculator http://support.asus.com/powersupply.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


Ok so it should be fine until i get paid?(and can get a better PSU)
Also do you think i would be able to reuse the cpu cooler on that mobo?


----------



## Daimus (Jan 4, 2012)

trainergames said:


> Ok so it should be fine until i get paid?(and can get a better PSU)
> Also do you think i would be able to reuse the cpu cooler on that mobo?



Yes, I'm sure. As for the cooler, the first time I heard about this model. I can not say definitely.  IMHO you'd better get something more productive, if you plan to OC your FX.


----------



## trainergames (Jan 4, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Yes, I'm sure. As for the cooler, the first time I heard about this model. I can not say definitely.  IMHO you'd better get something more productive, if you plan to OC your FX.



Well do you think a Hyper 212+ EVO(with an extra fan for push/pull)would be good to start off with?


----------



## polyzp (Jan 4, 2012)

*Return of AMD FX: My OC'd AMD FX 8150 with OC'd 6990 Review - First Results Up!*







Hi, first off I would like to introduce myself. My name is Panos, and I am a computer enthusiast who loves to benchmark. I am new to the blog scene, but I hope you guys like it here. 

My first goal is to finally get some AMD FX 8150 benchmarks at a decent overclock. I have noticed that many websites, except for overclockersclub.com, really have not pushed FX to its limits. On top of that, poor FX is always paired with a more lower end card! Remember how AMD recommended using a 6990 with the FX 8150 in their original FX promotional video? 

Enter Scorpius,

My Gaming Rig - ON AIR!!

AMD FX 8150 @ 4.81 Ghz 24/7 Stable (23.5 x 204)
Promlatech Genesis - 3 x Scythe Sflex 135mm
G.Skill 2200 Mhz Cl7 DDR3
XFX 6990 stock (830/1250) > OC (990/1500) 2 Hr Stable (Ungine Heaven 2.5) Catalyst 12.1 Preview
Arctic Twin Turbo 6990 Cooler
OCZ Revodrive 3 X2 240 Gb
HAF 932 - 10 x Additional Scythe Fans
OCZ 1000w ZX Gold PSU

Benchmarks:

Ungine Heaven 2.5
3DMark11 P/X
AID64
7Zip
Winrar
Passmark
SiSoftware Sandra 2012
PCMark 7
Cinebench 11.5
Cinebench 10

Possibly more

Games:

Dirt 3
Alien vs. Predator 

Possibly more

Finally Bulldozer can Breath! Will FX shine? or will it fall short? Will an overclocked FX bottleneck a 6990 OC'd?

Well,

First results ARE IN!! Techarp H.264 first and second pass results are up.


Tech ARP H.264 encoding benchmarks!! FX is back!

ROUND1 :

Tech ARP H.264 encoding First Pass / Second Pass Results


TEST SYSTEM:

AMD FX 8150 @ 4.81 Ghz 24/7 Stable (23.5 x 204)
Promlatech Genesis - 3 x Scythe Sflex 135mm
G.Skill 2200 Mhz Cl7 DDR3
XFX 6990 stock (830/1250) > OC (990/1500) 2 Hr Stable (Ungine Heaven 2.5) Catalyst 12.1 Preview
Arctic Twin Turbo 6990 Cooler
OCZ Revodrive 3 X2 240 Gb
HAF 932 - 10 x Additional Scythe Fans
OCZ 1000w ZX Gold PSU



THE RESULTS:


First Pass Results (Single Core Performance) :







In this benchmark, the single core performance of an overclocked AMD FX 8150 CPU @ 4.8 Ghz is better than a 3.7 Ghz (tubro) i5 2500k, but worse than a 4.0 Ghz i5 2500k.

Second Pass Results (Multi-threaded Performance) :






When all cores are used FX shines! Performance is well over a i7 2600k @ 4.5 Ghz, but less than 2 fps shy of a i7 2600k @ 5.0 Ghz. I am not sure about the low 5.18 ghz 2600k score =S... but its well over that aswell. It should also be notes that 3960x at 3.8 Ghz Turbo is not much faster than a 4.8 Ghz FX 8150.

This benchmark is well designed to take advantage of Bulldozer's architecture, but what about others?


Benchmarks source : http://www.techarp.com/

3DMark11 Performance / Extreme Performance



ROUND 2  : 3DMark11                 



Finally a benchmark that utilizes GPU! We will see here whether FX bottlenecks or not while overclocked to 4.8 Ghz. The score to really look at is GPU score (as this directly relates to fps of the rendered scenes), but because the total score also heavily relies on GPU score (especially in the Extreme Preset) it is also a good measure. 


​RESULTS:               


3DMark11 Performance Preset: 

AMD FX 8150 @ 4.8 Ghz
6990 OC @ 990/1500 Mhz







Compared Results (with several 6990 OC's) :







As you can see the graphics score of my OC'd 6990 does not fall systematically behind intel rigs with similar GPU OC's. My GPU Score of 12046 is a clear winner over the rest of the rigs tested., however with combined and physics scores also put into consideration FX falls behind with a total score of only 10318.

 The most noted comparison is that with the i5 2500k at 5.35 Ghz with a 6990 @ 1000/1420. Although it manages to squeeze out slightly higher combines/physics score, it still seems to bottleneck in GPU scores. The only intel cpu coming close to FX GPU score is the 3960x. 

It should be noted that the OC on the 6990 does play a role in GPU score, so take these results with a grain of salt. a 930 Mhz OC is still 7% below a 990 Mhz OC, but nevertheless we can determine that FX does not heavily bottleneck when it is overclocked to 4.8 Ghz. What about Extreme Preset?

3DMark11 Extreme Preset: 

AMD FX 8150 @ 4.8 Ghz
6990 OC1 @ 880/1250Mhz
6990 OC2 @ 990/1500 Mhz

- - - OC1 - - -  6990 @ 880/1250Mhz







- - - OC2- - -  6990 @ 990/1500 Mhz







Comparison (from Hexus.net) :


- - - OC1/OC2 - - - 








The most noteable comparison is between my stock 6990 @ 880/1250 paired with my AMD FX 8150 @ 4.8 Ghz, and their stock 6990 with the exact same clocks paired with a 980x @ 3.6 Ghz Turbo. The difference in score is mostly due to a difference in Graphics Score, as the 980x generally destroys the FX in physics and combined results even at stock. 


 This tells us alot about where FX bottlenecks or not, and the answer seems to be NO, atleast when comparing to a 980x @ 3.6 Ghz. The difference in score is roughly 5%, where the FX is slightly favoured. 


When my 6990 is pushed to its stable limits @ 990/1500 Mhz, my score jumps an additional 13%. That is, for a 12/20% (clock/memory) overclock on my 6990. It is clear that an AMD FX 8150 does not bottleneck on Extreme Preset. 


Look here : http://amdfx.blogspot.com/2012/01/look-at-this.html  for comparisons to 1100t @ 4.2 Ghz and i7 2600k Stock @ 3.8 Turbo.












 These are examples where their GPUS are being bottlenecked. My Stock OC1 (880/1250) Graphics score actually manages to beat a 6990 @ 950/1450 on an 1100t @ 4.2 Ghz. (meaning higher fps). Here is an example where OCing a 6990 will not result in much benefit. (ie. the bottleneck is around that CPU frequency) 


It is also interesting to see that OC'd my 6990 is the clear winner against the 980x @ 3.6 Ghz 580 SLI @ stock in the Extreme Preset. 


It should be noted that the drivers I used were Catalyst 12.1 beta drivers, and those used in the HEXUS test were 11.4. The difference in 3DMark 11 scores should be negligible however. Also the 3DMark11 version used for my Performance Preset Results is 1.03, while that of the Extreme Preset Results is 1.02. 

--------------------------

Link to Blog:

http://AMDFX.blogspot.com

--------------------------


----------



## trainergames (Jan 6, 2012)

I JUST got myself an FX-8150.but it's acting weird,in CPUID hareware monitor it is showing up as an fx 8130p,and in CPU-Z specification area it syas it is an 8150,but the the name part of cpu-z it just says AMD processor,and it is blank in code name box,also i tried running the dirt 3 benchmark and the game crashed then i tried to run the gta 4 benchmark and i got a BSOD(i am going to list my current specs at the bottom),but i think i know what is wrong,(let me know what if you think i'm right or wrong) i (cause my grandpa told me to)i just took the hard drive from my old rig(q9450,4gb ddr2)and just place it in the new pc,and let it auto install the drivers for the new hardware,and not reinstall the OS,but i am running Adavance System Care in the hopes that it will fix it,if not i will backup,and HOPE that it fixes it,cause i don't want to drive make a third 100 round mile trip to the store i got it from. 
My specs are:
Case:Cooler Master HAF 932
CPU:AMD FX-8150
CPU Cooler:Cooler Master Hyper 212+
MOBO:ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
GPU:EVGA GTX 460 SE 1GB
PSU:Ultra X-Pro 600W
HD:Seagate 7200RPM 1.5TB

What do you guys think is wrong?


----------



## Irony (Jan 6, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> Hi all,
> 
> to pickup the Temps / Specs again CPUID packed a Bulldozer Review Kit
> may already known but i post the link
> ...



Here, this is supposed to fix the 8130p thing.


----------



## trainergames (Jan 6, 2012)

Irony said:


> Here, this is supposed to fix the 8130p thing.


Thank you so much it fixed the everything,but i have not tried running into the games since,but what do you thing could be causing the the dirt 3 to crash,and GTA 4 to BSOD my pc?


----------



## Irony (Jan 6, 2012)

trainergames said:


> Thank you so much it fixed the everything,but i have not tried running into the games since,but what do you thing could be causing the the dirt 3 to crash,and GTA 4 to BSOD my pc?



Is your graphics card OC'ed? Beyond what it can handle? Or is your CPU OC'ed and undervolted?


----------



## trainergames (Jan 6, 2012)

Irony said:


> Is your graphics card OC'ed? Beyond what it can handle? Or is your CPU OC'ed and undervolted?


Neither is overclocked,cause i don't want to do that till i can afford to get a better psu(i plan on getting a corsair HX1050W)i am going to upgrade stuff as i can afford to lol.
IDK if it is undervolted,but i was able to run OCCT cpu test with the large data packs,and i went great,i am starting to think that it is cause of me not reinstalling the OS when i put in the hard drive,but i may be wrong. untill then i am going to backup,and try a reinstall.


----------



## Irony (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you recently install newer graphics drivers?


----------



## trainergames (Jan 6, 2012)

Irony said:


> Did you recently install newer graphics drivers?



maby a month ago when the same video card,psu,and hard drive were in my last pc.


----------



## Irony (Jan 6, 2012)

You could try reinstalling those. I don't know if it'll change anything.


----------



## trainergames (Jan 6, 2012)

Irony said:


> You could try reinstalling those. I don't know if it'll change anything.


I tried and it worked thank you so much for the help.
Also from what i have seen so far i love this cpu,cause on my last setup(q9450,4gb of ddr2 800mhz,same gpu as in this one),i only got avg of 34fps in the dirt 3 benchmark,i ran it with my new setup,and i got an avg of 65fps,and my temps only got up to 42c max,on the last setup the temps got up to 49c and higher,and keep in mind the q9450 was using a chepo closed system water cooler lol.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 6, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Ok. For your future rig with GTX460 or HD6970 600w will be enough.
> Here is ASUS Recommended Power Supply Wattage Calculator http://support.asus.com/powersupply.aspx?SLanguage=en-us



i hab problems with a 600W PSU with my nephews PC, he had a BFG 8800 GTX OC all was fine , after we added the sapphire 6970 machine didnt turned on due weak PSU, so we had to add atleast a 750 W...


----------



## mav2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

you dont need to run a 750 Watters for that. Even a good quality 450/550 watter would be more than enough.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 6, 2012)

mav2000 said:


> you dont need to run a 750 Watters for that. Even a good quality 450/550 watter would be more than enough.



well we had a corsair CX 600  and didnt make it then we bought a corsair 800 GS
with my old coba nitrox 750 all was fine

his specs:

CPU: Intel E6600
Mainboard: Hewlett-Packard 0A68h
4 GB DDR2
2 HDD
1 DVD Drive


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ive used antecs for several builds n never had troubles with them


----------



## Daimus (Jan 6, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> i hab problems with a 600W PSU with my nephews PC, he had a BFG 8800 GTX OC all was fine , after we added the sapphire 6970 machine didnt turned on due weak PSU, so we had to add atleast a 750 W...



Wahrscheinlich was CPU overclocked?
A month ago, burned my Corsair TX 950 and I had to install 7 - year-old Powerman 450w. FX-8120 and one HD6950@70 were installed in the default frequency. Even though it was risky, my rig worked for 5 days until I got TT 1050w.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 6, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Wahrscheinlich was CPU overclocked?
> A month ago, burned my Corsair TX 950 and I had to install 7 - year-old Powerman 450w. FX-8120 and one HD6950@70 were installed in the default frequency. Even though it was risky, my rig worked for 5 days until I got TT 1050w.



no all was stock ......


----------



## Daimus (Jan 6, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> no all was stock ......



You know, sometimes voodoo magic helps.


----------



## Irony (Jan 6, 2012)

I've got a CX600 with crossfire and everything OC'ed, no troubles.




trainergames said:


> I tried and it worked thank you so much for the help.
> Also from what i have seen so far i love this cpu,cause on my last setup(q9450,4gb of ddr2 800mhz,same gpu as in this one),i only got avg of 34fps in the dirt 3 benchmark,i ran it with my new setup,and i got an avg of 65fps,and my temps only got up to 42c max,on the last setup the temps got up to 49c and higher,and keep in mind the q9450 was using a chepo closed system water cooler lol.



Glad to be of help.


----------



## polyzp (Jan 6, 2012)

ROUND 3: Alien vs. Predator



Comparison is between an intel i7 980x @ 4.0 Ghz and my AMD FX 8150 @ 4.8 Ghz.






Check and Mate!


Graphics Settings:


A) (top) - High Quality Settings, SSAO, No AA / 16xAF, vsync off

B) (bottom) -  Ultra Quality Settings, 4x MSAA / No AF, SSAO, vsync off



These are the stated settings in the testing methodology section, however above the actual graph Tom's claims  both are set to ultra. Based on the amount of detail given in the given above settings when compared to that given above the plot, I took this to be the settings they used. (but its still not clear :S)


RESULTS:







Source: Tomshardware.com GTX 590 Review



This seems to be one of the few games AMD actually beats intel in with higher end graphics cards. The most notable comparison is when the 6990 GPU is @ 880/1250 between processors. FX truly shines in DX11 games that are more graphically demanding.


Overclocking the 6990 from 850/1250 to 990/1500 ( a clock/mem - 12/20%  OC) results in an AVG fps increase of about 15% for both settings (A) and (B). Scaling between a single 6970, and two (in a 6990) is also very good, roughly 95-110% depending on settings.


Allow some error as the drivers are different between comparisons, however this game is sufficiently old enough to have negligible gain between catalysts. 

If you have any questions feel free to ask! 

--------------------------

Link to Blog:

http://AMDFX.blogspot.com

--------------------------


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 7, 2012)

Got this 4.8ghz on my fx-4100. Been pushed to 5ghz 5hrs stable so decided to put back 4.8ghz..

CPU-Z


----------



## Irony (Jan 7, 2012)

HUSKIE said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2186295.png
> 
> Got 4.8ghz on my fx-4100. Been pushed to 5ghz 5hrs stable so decided to put 4.8ghz..



Very Nice.


----------



## trainergames (Jan 12, 2012)

I was prime95'ing my pc on stock clocks,and some weird stuff happened,i got an "ILLEGAL SUMOUT" error on core 8 and a rounding error on core 7,and also my temps go WAY higher than they had been getting,when i first ran prime95 shortly after getting my rig,my temps only got to 40c anfter running for five minutes,but when i did this test my got all the way up to 59c(and if i remember right the max safe temp for the 8150 is 61c)i stopped it when it got to that temp,and those errors i got showed up around 56c-57c,all that happened in just 3 minutes of running prime 95.(i was backing stuff onto a extrnal hard drive at the time,cause i lost over half my read/write speeds,and i was backing up to reistall,which i have not done yet)

Is something wrong with my new rig? If so what?

Here are the specs if it helps:
CPU:AMD FX-8150 @3.6ghz
CPU COOLER:Cooler Master Hyper 212+
MOBO:ASUS ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
GPU:EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SE 1GB
RAM:2x4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600mhz 
CASE:Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced
PSU:Ultra X-Pro 600w


----------



## Frick (Jan 12, 2012)

That's weird. I have no idea what the cause is.

Thinking about playing a bit with my 4100 and stock cooling, but I think the temp readings are way off. The cores are idling at 11 C which is about 10 C above below ambient temps. :?


----------



## Irony (Jan 12, 2012)

Frick said:


> That's weird. I have no idea what the cause is.
> 
> Thinking about playing a bit with my 4100 and stock cooling, but I think the temp readings are way off. The cores are idling at 11 C which is about 10 C above ambient temps. :?



Your ambient temp is 1c?


----------



## Frick (Jan 12, 2012)

Irony said:


> Your ambient temp is 1c?



Fixed. I meant above of course.


----------



## Irony (Jan 12, 2012)

lol.


----------



## trainergames (Jan 12, 2012)

Also other than the stuff i posted before,i am also getting weird temps,HWMonitor say i am idleing at 16c(60f) while the room temp is 65f.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2012)

trainergames said:


> Also other than the stuff i posted before,i am also getting weird temps,HWMonitor say i am idleing at 16c(60f) while the room temp is 65f.



With my system the idle temps are way off too, but load temps seem to be accurate.


----------



## tilldeath (Jan 12, 2012)

with the 7950 and the 8170 comming in the next couple of months, do I hold off on getting my CPU until 8170 or just pick up the 8150 now, wait till 7950 and be happy?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 12, 2012)

tilldeath said:


> with the 7950 and the 8170 comming in the next couple of months, do I hold off on getting my CPU until 8170 or just pick up the 8150 now, wait till 7950 and be happy?



I think you will be happy no matter what for you are getting a 7950.


----------



## trainergames (Jan 13, 2012)

Well i fixed my errors lol, i had somehow while looking at the bios i ended up turning the auto overclock,lol,and i think my psu,could not handle it(that is why i got errors),and i found out how to turn the fans on full, and i was able to run prime95 until i stopped it after 28 minutes,with no errors,and my temps only got up to 33c.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2012)

"Important News For ASUS Crosshair V Formula Motherboard Owners

I have contacted ASUS pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem and it turns out that it is not the bios. It turn out the bios chip is faulty. He asked me when I got my board and I thought this was kind of weird so I asked him why he needed to know after I told him.

It turns out that Crosshair V Formula Motherboards that were purchased before a certain date have a faulty bios chip on them that is affected by the FX processors. He did not tell me any details but they are sending me a new bios chip that has been fixed for FX cpu's.

I am a little disappointed that I was not notified or contacted about this seeing that they know that I have this board with a 8120. He did not tell me the date of which the boards started being fitted with this fixed bios chip but if you have an FX processor with this board then I would recommend contacting them and requesting a fixed bios chip for the Bulldozer cpu. Hell, I would even do it if I didnt have a FX cpu. He did say that the boards that were sent out before a certain time had a faulty bios chip that was affected by the FX chips. Not exactly, but something right along those lines. If you have this board I would recommend calling them and asking about this cause you might not be getting the most performance out of your board and chip because of this. He did specify that it is with the Bulldozer chip but he did not exclude and chips. So I would call and find out if your board is eligible for a new bios chip. I purchased my board in october. I had to tell him that and the serial number to, i guess, see if my board was one of the ones sent out with a faulty bios chip. It turns out that it is and he said the new bios chip fixed for the FX chips will be delivered to me within a week. Nice customer service I might add. I dont know how or if this is going to increase performance or stability or anything like that and I will be sure to let you guys know once I install it.

So, IMO if you have a Crosshair V Formula mobo, then I recommend that you call ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787) and find out if your board needs a new bios chip.

I am glad that I found this out. I dont know if the faulty one was damaging anything or decreasing the performance of my chip or affecting stability or what but a faulty bios chip needs to be replaced.

OP, I think you should post this on the first thread for other Crosshair V owners to see.

If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to ask.

Hope I could help you guys and I will notify everyone, once I install my the new bios chip, if there are any performance or stability changes with it."
Source
Source

I just called and ordered mine, free.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 14, 2012)

Am I doing this right  before i shoot for higher ghz specs are in profile.
Wall of SS inbound.
Edit:Not stable bumped the cpu v up by + .100v still not stable help plz


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well im stuck ive tried everything google could find me, disabled all powersaving options NB,HT link between 2000-2400 locked fsb pci-e LLC etc.

Funny thing is I did a linpac run last night at 4.4 that was stable for over an hour reboot and Aero interface wont work which has happened a lot when trying to oc.

Ive already checked the ram and tried 2 different bios's most recent fixes the issue with the chip down clocking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2012)

@ Batou1986

Since you are running the BUS at 200, why don't you just leave HT at 2000 MHz?  HT in all honesty doesn't do much and the lower HT will help stabilize the overclock.  I don't have any experience with this platform so if I'm wrong please excuse me, but at least older platforms behaved the same.

Also, use the "edit" button to merge your posts and avoid double posting, please.  Thanks.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 16, 2012)

I posted again to bump it for some help, which did help NB freq was what was causing aero to act weird testing 4.6 now.
Secondly the issue with the chip downclocking is fixed in Gigabytes new bios's thats what the APM Master Mode option does.This apply's to the 970/990 boards and bios's


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ Batou1986
> 
> Since you are running the BUS at 200, why don't you just leave HT at 2000 MHz?  HT in all honesty doesn't do much and the lower HT will help stabilize the overclock.  I don't have any experience with this platform so if I'm wrong please excuse me, but at least older platforms behaved the same.
> 
> Also, use the "edit" button to merge your posts and avoid double posting, please.  Thanks.



HT and NB speed are higher with BD.

both were 2400mhz for me.

Have em both @2600 mhz now : ]



@ person with problems, have you tried setting ram voltage to 1.65?


Also the patches reduced my maximum stable OC to 4.5 down from 4.6 but reduced my temperature down 5c or so so I might try pushing further with voltage.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 16, 2012)

@panther ive tested the with memtest86+ multiple times it passes @ stock 1.500v 

Aside from that ive made some progress apparently it was the NB or HT speed that was throwing it off, defaults for those where 2000/2400 I set them to 2000/2000 and everything looks good now @ 4.4Ghz via 22x multi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

Good stuff.  Just get the CPU stable first, then once the CPU is stable work on the NB.  Doing one thing at a time just makes it easier.  Good luck!


----------



## trainergames (Jan 16, 2012)

Is anyone else getting weird temps? I have used HWMonitor,CoreTemp and OCCT, and they all show about the same temp,my specs are:
CPU:AMD FX-8150 @3.6ghz
CPU COOLER:Cooler Master Hyper 212+
MOBO:ASUS ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
GPU:EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SE 1GB
RAM:2x4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600mhz 
CASE:Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced
PSU:Ultra X-Pro 600w

And the temps according to those programs i was using are 10c on idle(in a room that is 65f),and about 33c under prime95 load,these temps seem odd to me,is it normal?or should i worry?,cause i only have 3 days left to return any of the parts to the store.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 16, 2012)

i noticed temps are off by about 11* at max load more so at idle compared to bios readings


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

trainergames said:


> Is anyone else getting weird temps? I have used HWMonitor,CoreTemp and OCCT, and they all show about the same temp,my specs are:
> CPU:AMD FX-8150 @3.6ghz
> CPU COOLER:Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> MOBO:ASUS ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
> ...





Batou1986 said:


> i noticed temps are off by about 11* at max load more so at idle compared to bios readings



Seems like the issue the Thuban's had.  When I had my 1090T, I just used coretemp and I adjusted the offset to +10º.  This way the reading it would give me would be more accurate.  Only other program that actually reported it correctly was PC Probe II software that came with my ASUS Crosshair IV 890FX board I had.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jan 16, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> "Important News For ASUS Crosshair V Formula Motherboard Owners
> 
> I have contacted ASUS pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem and it turns out that it is not the bios. It turn out the bios chip is faulty. He asked me when I got my board and I thought this was kind of weird so I asked him why he needed to know after I told him.
> 
> So, IMO if you have a Crosshair V Formula mobo, then I recommend that you call ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787) and find out if your board needs a new bios chip.



This is interesting, I got my board in August.

However, I don't see any socketed chip on the board, so are you expected to have SMT soldering skills to replace the chip? Or do they just mean they are sending a CD with a new file to flash I wonder?


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 16, 2012)

nemesis.ie said:


> This is interesting, I got my board in August.
> 
> However, I don't see any socketed chip on the board, so are you expected to have SMT soldering skills to replace the chip? Or do they just mean they are sending a CD with a new file to flash I wonder?



i´ve seen a couple of CHV and all are socket Bios Chips







the only problem what i had is that all has been with Bios rev. 0404 , and FX chips are running only since 0813


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> i noticed temps are off by about 11* at max load more so at idle compared to bios readings



How did you determine the difference for load temperatures?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> How did you determine the difference for load temperatures?



What "I" did was since PC probe was actually correct, I figured out the difference between PC Probe and other temperature monitoring softwares and got about 10-11*c in difference.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What "I" did was since PC probe was actually correct, I figured out the difference between PC Probe and other temperature monitoring softwares and got about 10-11*c in difference.



I can't use pc probe : [


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

I used it back when I had the Crosshair IV.


----------



## PolRoger (Jan 16, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> i´ve seen a couple of CHV and all are socket Bios Chips
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120116/Bios_CHV.png
> ...



My board has a barcode that ends with 0404... what does that mean and why is it a fail?


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 16, 2012)

PolRoger said:


> My board has a barcode that ends with 0404... what does that mean and why is it a fail?



yes, this is the Bios Info (mainboardoard Bios info -> rev 0404) newer boards might have higher rev. nr 

either you get an older cpu > sempron, phenom II and flash it to latest Bios to run FX chips 
or you contact asus for new Bios chips with latest bios installed, should be free of charge

or if you have made it already ... never mind


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah guys just hit Asus up and tell them your P/N or Serial number and they will send you a fixed bios with instruction on how to remove the old socket bios and replace it with the fixed one.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 16, 2012)

Whats everyone using for stress testing? I don't know what I should trust I'm stable in prime for hours but OCCT-Linpac test will error after 20~30 minutes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

I personally like prime95.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 16, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah guys just hit Asus up and tell them your P/N or Serial number and they will send you a fixed bios with instruction on how to remove the old socket bios and replace it with the fixed one.


My Bios for my CHV was 6*** so I flashed it to the newest one. Is the BIOS hardware defective and if so, how do we know?


----------



## tilldeath (Jan 16, 2012)

I know it's a fairly new processor, but anyone see any info on good FX binning numbers to look for?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Super XP said:


> My Bios for my CHV was 6*** so I flashed it to the newest one. Is the BIOS hardware defective and if so, how do we know?



Call them and when you provide them with the information you have they will let you know. But when I talked with her she said all CHV were infected with the bad BIOS chip and would only replace them when people called.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 16, 2012)

ASUS Crosshair V Formula *New Bios*
Version  1102 
Description
Crosshair V-Formula *BIOS 1102*
Improve system stability.
File Size
2,4 (MBytes)

2012.01.11  update
http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Super XP said:


> ASUS Crosshair V Formula *New Bios*
> Version  1102
> Description
> Crosshair V-Formula *BIOS 1102*
> ...



That bios was in beta for months on end


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 17, 2012)

So, starting point(stock cooler):


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

starting point?  I don't want to see the finishing point!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> starting point?  I don't want to see the finishing point!



It's -30c outside, so I grabbed the parts, installed windows, and clocked on the stock cooler.

Then i took it outside.





It's chilling in BIOS ATM. Still using the stock cooler, will see what the temps drop gets me.

EDIT:


Results:











Next time will have to let the board and cpu chill for longer. I only waited an hour or so tops after the initial cold boot to make sure everything was still working.

Still, not bad for the stock cooler.


----------



## Irony (Jan 17, 2012)

Whare are you, antarctica? lol


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 17, 2012)

No, Edmonton.





Note the outlook at the bottom:








Couple more cold nights coming...will try 1100T next!  Got some other pics too, but gotta rip them off the camera yet.


----------



## Irony (Jan 17, 2012)

And I thought it was cold here at 25f. (I think thats close to -3 to -5c)


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, it can get cold at times. So much so that the air here is pretty dry...not even any condensation on the board when I brought it back inside.


Tomorrow I'll let it chill all day long, which will hopefully give me a -30c starting point. the system wouldn't even boot into windows @ 4.7 GHz before, so a 500 MHz jump overall stable, for an hour of waiting, is good for me!

Wednesday I'll try the 1100T. It's so cold that thermal paste freezes, so swapping the CPUs isn't something that can be done easily.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 17, 2012)

What a spin out Cadaveca, the weather in Edmonton here (just down the road) is almost identical but without the minus sign. 

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/qld/nth-cst-and-tableland/edmonton


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Damn Dave, that's sick!  Wish we could have those temps for a night or two here so I can do some serious overclocking.  But I can only dream.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's -30c outside, so I grabbed the parts, installed windows, and clocked on the stock cooler.
> 
> Then i took it outside.
> 
> ...



nice clocks @ Santas House


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jan 17, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> i´ve seen a couple of CHV and all are socket Bios Chips
> 
> 
> the only problem what i had is that all has been with Bios rev. 0404 , and FX chips are running only since 0813
> ...



Great thanks, it was smaller and a different socket to what I expected. 

Curiously email support when I was planning to get an FX were useless and told me to call the phone line regarding my concern with having too old a BIOS.

So if there is an issue with a bad batch of chips, we should all presumably get replacements, if it's just "confusion" on the support line and only applies if you don't have another CPU to update the flash we should be OK?

(I'm running a 960T (which as of BIOS 1003 will not unlock) so used it to update).


----------



## daimonass (Jan 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's -30c outside, so I grabbed the parts, installed windows, and clocked on the stock cooler.
> 
> Then i took it outside.
> 
> ...



Nice OC... 

I want to see beacmark.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm waiting for my FX-6100, Hope it works perfectly on my rig tomorrow.

Stay tuned.

@dave 

What the Weather... And what a beautiful forecast...


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 17, 2012)

Modified Crosshair V Bios 1102

ROG Forum

Changes Made:

1. Updated AMD Option ROM to 3.3.1540.14 (Source: MSI 990FXA-GD80)
2. Updated AsMedia Option ROM to 0.951 (Source: MSI X79A-GD65)

* - Includes Asus DOS Flash Tool


1102 - Updated AMD Option ROMs Download


a massive raid 0 performance boost shown with this modded bios version

Raid 0 performance boost


i´ll try it tonight......


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 17, 2012)

hmmm,

here are my results, 

2x 120GB Corsair Force GT Raid 0

always clean reboot and after all stuff was loaded 
i started each test after the other

Bios 1003:






Bios 1102 (asus stock):






Bios 1102 (modded version):







updating to the modded 1102 Bios with ROM to 3.3.1540.14 doesn´t really seems to be a performance boost to me...... 

i think you might stick better with the stock 1002 or 1102 from asus


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> No, Edmonton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad






Last week I had my balcony door open and placed my tech station on the floor right in front of the door and got my i7 970 up to 4.8GHz on air. GPU's ran really cool as well (stock coolers). I am going to try again when I feel like freezing my ass off while benching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm really jealous of your temperatures.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 19, 2012)

More Cores, More Cash

AMD gives you 2,50 € per Core as Cashback for FX Chips 

https://www.amd-promotions.com/fx/uk/index.asp


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is why I should of waited to buy one XD


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 19, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> This is why I should of waited to buy one XD



well there was a few cashback promo´s already ... and that short timeframe from 5th dec till 31th jan is more like a after XMAS merchandise


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally reached something 100% stable using touch bios since normal bios likes to switch up voltages for no reason.
Left everything on auto, 21xMulti power stuff off LLC on extreme temps are surprisingly good.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jan 24, 2012)

I know it's not quite what you guys have in mind, but I'll show it off anyway


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 24, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> I know it's not quite what you guys have in mind, but I'll show it off anyway
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/384713.png
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/384713.png[/url]



FX is FX


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jan 24, 2012)

I know  That was done at about -40'c, I tested all the way down to -196'c (yes, coldbug FREE ) which scored me a corrupt validation at 3,948 MHz. I was pretty miffed about that as I haven't had a chance to try again since (July 2008).


----------



## trainergames (Jan 24, 2012)

Does any body know how to get it to show the right temps in windows i have tried 4 diff temp programs and they all say the same thing,and according to them my cpu cores are getting down to as low 7c in a room that is 65f,i know that is not right.
Here is a screen of those 4 programs all running at the same time,and showing the temps i am getting.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thank you so much for any/all help.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 25, 2012)

Holy Bulldozer.... After a Corsair RMA request for my defective H100, I finally got tbe new one today. That's right, a nice bloody 60 DAYS later  Remind me never to send anything in within the Christmas Holiday Season 

After my night shift I will install the new H100. Dying to play Skyrim and L4D2 once again 

*UPDATE:*
Installed the H100 and added 4 120mm fans for the Push/Pull effect. Running cool at 18C w/ No Load and 57C full 8-core load. This is with all 4 fans running on low via the H100's onboard fan speed controller.

Both Skyrim and L4D2 is running great


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 31, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's -30c outside, so I grabbed the parts, installed windows, and clocked on the stock cooler.
> 
> Then i took it outside.
> 
> ...



A few more pics:
Standing in the doorway:





Temps when testing:





The rig:





IT was so cold, eventually the batteries in the keyboard froze, and I got stuck in BIOS. Next time I go to the PC store, I'm buying a backup keyboard. 







Now I'm eagerly awaiting another cold snap.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 31, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Holy Bulldozer.... After a Corsair RMA request for my defective H100, I finally got tbe new one today. That's right, a nice bloody 60 DAYS later  Remind me never to send anything in within the Christmas Holiday Season
> 
> After my night shift I will install the new H100. Dying to play Skyrim and L4D2 once again
> 
> ...



Wow now i have two reasons never to buy an h100 that's a horrible turnaround time and it hits 57*  
I never got passed 52* on 1.6v at 4.8ghz i know you have 4 more cores to cool but that seems quite lack luster unless im confused.

@cadaveca, mandatory pic of your tongue on the pci bracket is now required


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm really jealous of your temperatures.



Don't be! You live in a beautiful place were you can cruise that DSM around with the windows down and the sun roof open!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does the FX 4100 suffer the same issue as the 81** series CPUs?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 31, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does the FX 4100 suffer the same issue as the 81** series CPUs?



What issue are you talking about


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> A few more pics:
> Standing in the doorway:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45541&stc=1&d=1328032957
> ...



This is hows its done people.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok not working as expected. Ipc not being equal or better than phenom 2


----------



## suraswami (Jan 31, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> A few more pics:
> Standing in the doorway:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45541&stc=1&d=1328032957
> ...



WOW!! you still use CRT monitor!!!! 

hmm LCD freezes (because its Liquid?)


----------



## suraswami (Jan 31, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok not working as expected. Ipc not being equal or better than phenom 2



FX4100 has the same core logic and IPC as FX8xxx but with less cores.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2012)

suraswami said:


> FX4100 has the same core logic and IPC as FX8xxx but with less cores.



so it still suffers a performance hit the 8 series does n makes the ph11 the chip to stick with


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2012)

My ambient case temperature was less than 0 degrees so I done this.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 10, 2012)

Excellent points! You increased the voltage?
 -30 outside, and tomorrow will try to OC.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Excellent points! You increased the voltage?
> -30 outside, and tomorrow will try to OC.



Yeah cpu voltage was 1.55 in windows ( Probably very high in bios ) 

I think it's -6 outside at the moment, my case was probably not quite that cool as it was still in my house, just on the window ledge with window open 


If it's minus 30 where you are tomorrow I expect crazy numbers!


----------



## Daimus (Feb 11, 2012)

I need better cooling. Cores overheating and there's nothing I can do this, despite the fact that outside of -15 Celsius.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2012)

wow 69c in -15? are you using heatpipe cooler? They freeze and become kinda useless, eh? Which is why i used the stock ALU block cooler.

I had like -30, still had a 140mm fan blowing on the VRMs, too.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> wow 69c in -15? are you using heatpipe cooler? They freeze and become kinda useless, eh? Which is why i used the stock ALU block cooler.
> 
> I had like -30, still had a 140mm fan blowing on the VRMs, too.



You're absolutely right, my cooler with six heatpipes completely useless at this temperature.
 It is unclear why the core is much hotter cover ...
 Anyway, I need a different cooling system.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, heatpipes are not good for sub-zero air. 

It is useless as more than likely fliud in the heatpipe became frozen, and made the heatpipe itself useless. At that point, it could only rely on copper of the heatpipe for thermal movement, and there is not enough copper mass to be effective moving large amounts of heat(proly 200W+).


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> wow 69c in -15? are you using heatpipe cooler? They freeze and become kinda useless, eh? Which is why i used the stock ALU block cooler.
> 
> I had like -30, still had a 140mm fan blowing on the VRMs, too.




Decent ones shouldn't freeze as they should have acetone or ethanol in them ( or other things that evaporate easily) 

That's not to say they don't stop working though 

Just evaporation becomes more difficult past certain points!

I'm surprised his didn't work at -15 actually, should still work at that sort of temperature. ( There were a couple of fluids that still worked at that temperature I think, I once came accross a website with a load of data about the various fluids used in heat pipes and their effective temperature ranges min and max. Will try and find it again it's a interesting read)


----------



## Irony (Feb 13, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Decent ones shouldn't freeze as they should have acetone or ethanol in them ( or other things that evaporate easily)
> 
> That's not to say they don't stop working though
> 
> ...



This talks a bit about it. The first pic is helpful in explaining, I didn't understand the purpose of the fluid before. It acts a a phase change medium, kindof like non powered air conditioning.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_pipe

This has some working temps of possible fluids. (its an old writeup, talks about 500mhz systems! its still accurate about fluids tho...)

http://www.cheresources.com/htpipes.shtml


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the links!

Seems I wasn't quite right 

Decided to finally over clock my ram today, made gave me a nice lil bump in cinebench so my speeds before must of been bottle necking my cpu somewhat.


----------



## tilldeath (Feb 14, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 3, 2012)

Quick and dirty OC, dunno if I even put enough paste on the chip yet(I ran out), and no ram clocking yet:









Once I get some more time, I'll see if I can't get a bit more out of it.


Thanks, W1zzard(ram), mjkmike(cpu), TheLaughingMan(cooler) and TheMailMan78(board), for helping me get this rig together!


----------



## Daimus (Mar 3, 2012)

4.6 GHz at default voltage, just perfect! Expect to continue!


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 3, 2012)

Nah, volts were 1.45 V. Bit of a boost to other things as well, but not much .01v


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 3, 2012)

Changed my mind Dave.  I would love the red button for that chip.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't done it yet, but I know a few that put a H50 rad in ice cold water.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 3, 2012)

Good idea. I think i'll get some dry ice soon too.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 4, 2012)

You got some catching up to do WarEagleAU  Unless its the lower volts your after


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL Im on air and just got this like last week and haven't played with it at all, lol. Lower volts would be nice. Not ocing the LP Corsair Vengeance I have.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 5, 2012)

WarEagleAU said:


> LOL Im on air and just got this like last week and haven't played with it at all, lol. Lower volts would be nice. Not ocing the LP Corsair Vengeance I have.



I'm on air too btw, but yeah I feel ya. Just trying to motivate you so I can see how far you can get


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is the latest.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 6, 2012)

Your getting there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2012)

Been a whole since I've been in this thread.  What did I miss?  LOL.  Nice clocking Wareagle.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Been a whole since I've been in this thread.  What did I miss?  LOL.  Nice clocking Wareagle.



Whirl Kicks Chicken Patty in the back of the head lol 


Only playin dude. WB


----------



## Irony (Mar 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Been a whole since I've been in this thread.  What did I miss?  LOL.  Nice clocking Wareagle.



I talked three console addicted friends into building gaming computers. Theyre all building skyrim rigs, lol kinda like the crysis rigs when that was coming out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2012)

^Interesting, got some specs on them?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^Interesting, got some specs on them?



I may go phenom 2 Less AMD FX 2 (Piledriver) Brings way better IPC Per Core and IPC Per CPU compared to Bulldozer...


----------



## Irony (Mar 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^Interesting, got some specs on them?



Well, only one has actually built his. He was wanting to save money so he has an msi 760gm, athlon ii quad @ 3.1, 8gb ddr3 and an  evga 550 ti. And then he got an nzxt phantom for $ 130, in preparation for an ivy bridge upgrade. The other two are buying parts as their budget allows. 

Oh, and my uncle too. He saw that I could run more than two background programs at a time and felt the need to upgrade. Went from a pentium 3 to a 2600k, changed his world lol.


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not started clocking the CPU yet:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2012)

Irony said:


> Well, only one has actually built his. He was wanting to save money so he has an msi 760gm, athlon ii quad @ 3.1, 8gb ddr3 and an  evga 550 ti. And then he got an nzxt phantom for $ 130, in preparation for an ivy bridge upgrade. The other two are buying parts as their budget allows.
> 
> Oh, and my uncle too. He saw that I could run more than two background programs at a time and felt the need to upgrade. Went from a pentium 3 to a 2600k, changed his world lol.



Holy crap, that I am sure off.  That's from one extreme to the other.


----------



## Irony (Mar 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Holy crap, that I am sure off.  That's from one extreme to the other.



Yeah, ikr. Its always fun when hardware illiterate people want to build a gaming rig. "why would I need a CPU cooler? It gets hot!??" Ahh, ignorance is bliss...


@Mav: What kind of cooling you got?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2012)

Irony said:


> Yeah, ikr. Its always fun when hardware illiterate people want to build a gaming rig. "why would I need a CPU cooler? It gets hot!??" Ahh, ignorance is bliss...



Yes it is.


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

Irony said:


> Yeah, ikr. Its always fun when hardware illiterate people want to build a gaming rig. "why would I need a CPU cooler? It gets hot!??" Ahh, ignorance is bliss...
> 
> 
> @Mav: What kind of cooling you got?



For the CPU? Custom water cooling. For the RAM, none.


----------



## Irony (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, I meant CPU. When are you gonna start OCing it?


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

Soon…


----------



## Irony (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay, cant wait to see some sweet clocks. 

I think I might get an 8170 whenever they come out. Provided it performs at least as well as sandy.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 7, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> You got some catching up to do WarEagleAU  Unless its the lower volts your after
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120304/CPUz FX6100.png



You have some catching up to do as well Aphex!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2456245&postcount=329



So who else is abusing the cheapie bug goodie FX 6100?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 8, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> You have some catching up to do as well Aphex!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2456245&postcount=329
> 
> 
> ...



Do I! But isn't 1.6 volts to much for 24/7 clock? Plus I'm only on air.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks CP, I have been reading AMD expects most to get their 8150s and even 6120s to around 4.8 GHz on air. I want to shoot for that but this 4.3 Ghz is nice. Wish I could work on clocking this ram but not sure how it works.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 8, 2012)

WarEagleAU said:


> Thanks CP, I have been reading AMD expects most to get their 8150s and even 6120s to around 4.8 GHz on air. I want to shoot for that but this 4.3 Ghz is nice. Wish I could work on clocking this ram but not sure how it works.



Whats max volts / temps?


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 12, 2012)

Decided to join the club! Bought myself a FX-8120 today, together with an ASUS Sabertooth 990FX.  

Just did a quick and dirty OC to 4,5GHz with a core voltage of 1,4 . Seems to be stable!

Edit: Just did a screenie to back things up:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 14, 2012)

Which temp do I look at? The CPU temp or each individual core? 

And what is the max?


----------



## nt300 (Mar 19, 2012)

You loook at both. The CPU temp should be the high that your CPU hit and the indiidual temps is the current temp. I can't wait to pick up myself a Piledriver or a Trinity


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Which temp do I look at? The CPU temp or each individual core?
> 
> And what is the max?
> 
> ...



CPU, as the core temps are wrong like on most AMD CPU's. Core temps are most likely around 5c higher than the CPU temp.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> CPU, as the core temps are wrong like on most AMD CPU's. Core temps are most likely around 5c higher than the CPU temp.



I agree, but not in all cases the core temps are wrong. Under extreme load cores shows the real temp.







Let no one be confused by the strange figures of the lower limit, the outside was -10 or a bit warmer.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 19, 2012)

According to AMD, the CPU core temperatures should be accurate from 45 C and up, so if you're worried about the "CPU temperature" not going over 61 C, you should look at the core temperatures for that.

I currently have my bulldozer running at 4,0 GHz with 1,260V(after LLC), and its not getting warmer(core temp) then 37C under prime95(stable). However, as the core temp isnt accurate below 45C degrees, i actually dont have a clue about the exact temperature. only that its above room temperature and below 45C lol.

Also, does anyone know what is up with thet fact that my chip seems to be totally stable for normal use(gaming/benchmarking) when prime95 will still sometimes show errors? I had my chip running at 4,5Ghz with 1,39 V for quite some time when i just got it. After i succesfully used it for two days in a row at 4,5GHz with 1,39V I started running prime95 and it showed to be unstable(and only in prime95).

Edit: The max temperature AMD gives for core readings is 61C for 8 core processors, and 71C for the rest.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 19, 2012)

Daimus, How are you running your FX 8120 @ 4.40GHz with stock vCore.  unless it's set at Auto, where it would automatically increase/decrease based on load. 

I'm running my FX 8120@ 4.40GHz but with small bump in vCore.


Mathragh said:


> According to AMD, the CPU core temperatures should be accurate from 45 C and up, so if you're worried about the "CPU temperature" not going over 61 C, you should look at the core temperatures for that.
> 
> I currently have my bulldozer running at 4,0 GHz with 1,260V(after LLC), and its not getting warmer(core temp) then 37C under prime95(stable). However, as the core temp isnt accurate below 45C degrees, i actually dont have a clue about the exact temperature. only that its above room temperature and below 45C lol.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what is up with thet fact that my chip seems to be totally stable for normal use(gaming/benchmarking) when prime95 will still sometimes show errors? I had my chip running at 4,5Ghz with 1,39 V for quite some time when i just got it. After i succesfully used it for two days in a row at 4,5GHz with 1,39V I started running prime95 and it showed to be unstable(and only in prime95).


If it's showing errors via Prime95, then your OC is either not 100% stable and/or Prime95 does not fully recognize the Bulldozer Architecture.

If I were you, I would drop the CLOCK Speed to 4.40GHz, then test again. I believe this speed is the sweet spot running on all 4 modules (8-cores).


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 19, 2012)

Super XP said:


> If I were you, I would drop the CLOCK Speed to 4.40GHz, then test again. I believe this speed is the sweet spot running on all 4 modules (8-cores).



Hehe, yeah, I was coming to the same conclusion The temperatures and voltage scaling gets really bad after 4,5Ghz, and at 4,4GHz things still stay nice and cool(sort of, for a bulldozer ). 

As for the Prime95 errors, I'm getting "ILLEGAL HARDWARE SUMMOUT's". Never seen them before untill I got my bulldozer. At the same frequency and voltage, it would do OCCT linpack fine.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 19, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Daimus, How are you running your FX 8120 @ 4.40GHz with stock vCore. unless it's set at Auto, where it would automatically increase/decrease based on load.
> 
> I'm running my FX 8120@ 4.40GHz but with small bump in vCore.



I meant "4.4GHz stock voltage" when I say that I did not bump in Vcore manual (my mobo hasn't Auto option). Of course, Vcore is a little bit increased, because of Load Line Calibration is Full or something else.
You're right Super XP, it's not quite correct on my part and I'll take the word "stock" off. Thanx for the tip


----------



## Daimus (Mar 19, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> The max temperature AMD gives for core readings is 61C for 8 core processors, and 71C for the rest.



Small overheating is not terrible, if you do not plan to use the CPU for 10 years.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey, AMD FX OC'ers Club,

I just updated my BIOS for my ASRock 970Extreme4 mobo and in the description for that BIOS (1.60) it says " Add Turbo UCC function for AM3+"  Turbo UCC is what ASRock calls its unlocking program.

When I read that it sounds to me that it is allowing for Bulldozer unlocks.  

Has anyone tried before or recently?


----------



## Daimus (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, HossHuge
Never heard of the BD unlock before. Asrok really means by the term UCC unlock hidden cores. You can try to be the first.


----------



## Blackcrow (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi this is my FX 4100 with 1.38v






The same CPU did 4.5Ghz @ 1.328v complete estable


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats on the OC man


----------



## daimonass (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice temp... What cooler ?


----------



## Blackcrow (Apr 19, 2012)

Coolermaster 212+


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2012)

Cm v6gt!


----------



## nt300 (May 7, 2012)

Did ASUS new bios for Crosshair V allow to disable 1 core per module yet? Or you are forced to disable the entire module? 1 core per module gains you better performance right.


----------



## Mathragh (May 7, 2012)

nt300 said:


> Did ASUS new bios for Crosshair V allow to disable 1 core per module yet? Or you are forced to disable the entire module? 1 core per module gains you better performance right.



Only per thread, but certainly not overall.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 19, 2012)

My PC started randomly turning off. 

I'd unplug and restart and ignore it. 

Then it got worse and wouldn't turn back on, reset CMOS and this morning I had the Device Boot  Red LED come on.

Left for work and when I came back to mess with it CPU LED light is on and that seems to be where it is stuck at now.

Also I kind of hit the CMOS button once while the PC was on. Could that have harmed anything? 

About to try diff things.


EDIT hitting the MEMOK button with it off it powered up and gave a short quick Beeb but then a few seconds later a long one and leaves the Boot Device LED on.

EDIT: Witched GPU's same issue so I take it it is not the GPU.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Optimised my over clock.

Running 4.5ghz at a reasonable voltage maximum temperature is 58 degrees after 30 minutes of intelburn in : ]

Going water soon so perhaps expect a 5ghz 24/7 clock soon.

@Aphex that sucks man, I think your right about pressing the button whilst it was switched on.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 19, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Optimised my over clock.
> 
> Running 4.5ghz at a reasonable voltage maximum temperature is 58 degrees after 30 minutes of intelburn in : ]
> 
> ...



Im good now though. I changed SATA Cables and left one stick of RAM and it booted. As I was taking out the RAM I noticed that they were paired incorrectly since I'm using two 1333 and two 1600 (mean to replace those). So I put them back in paired correctly. 

I'm good now although I think I need to replace my RAM. Sometimes when I turn on the PC, I'll have to restart it and it'll say Overclock failed but again I think that is due to my RAM.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 19, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm good now although I think I need to replace my RAM. Sometimes when I turn on the PC, I'll have to restart it and it'll say Overclock failed but again I think that is due to my RAM.



Ahh I get that message every so often!

I think it's a problem with fx  only takes a restart to sort out for me, so there isn't even a problem I'm guessing, just false positive.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Ahh I get that message every so often!
> 
> I think it's a problem with fx  only takes a restart to sort out for me, so there isn't even a problem I'm guessing, just false positive.



probably not registering the right clocks and proper voltages needed for FX


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 20, 2012)

Man so I thought it was my stata cable but I still got random shut offs not even BSODs. 

So I tried each RAM module one by one and each time it wouldn't get past the windows logo.

Till I got to the last 1333 module and I'm finally in. Running off of 2GB uhhhh... 

Guess I'll go ahead and get me these then. SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...

EDIT: Scratch that. I just noticed that the board put its own settings with my CPU at 1400mhz going to test again maybe its my cpu? ARghh..


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 20, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Man so I thought it was my stata cable but I still got random shut offs not even BSODs.
> 
> So I tried each RAM module one by one and each time it wouldn't get past the windows logo.
> 
> ...




Weird that : / hopefully it's easily fixable.


Earlier on I posted I was getting a bigwater 760 plus ( I still am but will be selling it asap) but managed to score a pretty decent rig for £350 quid which includes a Kandalf LCS 

Will be selling most of it and if I sell my heatsinks other WCs it easily covers the whole £350 

Hoping it will cool this 8120 nicely : ]


----------



## Super XP (Jun 20, 2012)

Darn ASUS, I want an official bios from them that will help enable the Crosshair V to let us disable one core per module. Any luck with this from other mobo companies?

My 8-Core @ 4.40GHz is still puring like a cat.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok so tried some new RAM same issues. 

Lowered the CPU clocks to default with new RAM same issues. 

Issue being, windows just cuts out no BSOD no nothing just shuts off all fans keep running. 

Immediate restart and it does the same thing right when Windows loading logo is done. Wait a few minutes and restart and it seems to be able to boot into windows where it just fails again a few minutes later.

A few signs of relief. Loaded Optimized defaults in BIOS and system has been up and running for ten minutes now.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jun 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Ahh I get that message every so often!
> 
> I think it's a problem with fx  only takes a restart to sort out for me, so there isn't even a problem I'm guessing, just false positive.



More likely motherboard (BIOS) I think - I get that too from time to time and I'm running a 960T at the moment. 

Crosshair V motherboard.

It's well worth running some extensive RAM tests when you first get a new rig IMO.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jun 20, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok so tried some new RAM same issues.
> 
> A few signs of relief. Loaded Optimized defaults in BIOS and system has been up and running for ten minutes now.



What board/BIOS are you running?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Asus Crosshair V.

 check the signature


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jun 21, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Asus Crosshair V.
> 
> check the signature



Likewise. I think I've seen more issues (stock setting at the moment) with the new 1402 BIOS which ironically claims to "improve system stability". 

It may be worth checking out the EPU and other power settings, I plan to have a look there myself and maybe increase them a little.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 21, 2012)

nemesis.ie said:


> Likewise. I think I've seen more issues with the new 1402 BIOS which ironically claims to "improve system stability".



put it back to the previous bios version or get another motherboard...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 21, 2012)

nemesis.ie said:


> What board/BIOS are you running?



I was having windows shut offs with BIOS 1301 usually when coming back from Sleep and tried everything there and it was bad...Note I never ever got a BSOD and never got any beeps only the CPU LED once and No boot device. 


Then out of an act of desperation I updated to the latest BIOS 1402. Still had pretty much the same issues. Then once it booted into windows and when I checked CPU'z it was because it loaded the default settings. 

So I turned AMP off and other power saving features left everything on auto and have been running and stress testing the CPU flawlessly at 3.3Ghz. 

It seems like its my CPU. It is so odd to randomly just stop working? Perhaps it was damaged from 1.47 volts  at 4.5Ghz? 

Anyways I'm just happy to be using my PC and when I get back from Greece (visit family) I will look into slowly trying to overclock it again. 

Is 1.47 to high? It would just barely hit 60C on full load. I'll try to aim for the highest speed I can get with the lowest volts next time around I suppose.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jun 21, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> put it back to the previous bios version or get another motherboard...


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 21, 2012)

I also occasionally experience random failures after sleep, or when its supposed to go into sleep state. After such failures i need to unplug the power, after which it reports that "the overclock failed". I guess it has something to do with this platform. 

Only occurs once or twice every month, so it doesnt really bug me, but still.

I'm currently using the pre-last bios version, since there was a new one released a few weeks ago. Perhaps the newest bios solves these problems(it does say that it improves stability), but I doubt it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 1, 2012)

I think I've damaged my FX don't seem to be able to overclock over 4ghz anymore .... 


I got 4.5ghz @ 1.475 v working kinda ( passed intelburntestv2) but it fails at prime ( HW failure on several cores) 

This sucks considering what my chip used to be able to do!


Maybe it was that 5ghz run I done in the winter .......


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 1, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I think I've damaged my FX don't seem to be able to overclock over 4ghz anymore ....
> 
> 
> I got 4.5ghz @ 1.475 v working kinda ( passed intelburntestv2) but it fails at prime ( HW failure on several cores)
> ...



I've slowly been trying to see if mine will want to go back up to 4.5 as well. I'm currently at 3.8Ghz with 1.29 volts so the lower volts is kinda cool in its own way. But I used to run 4.5Ghz with 1.47 volts all the time till I had random shut offs.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> I also occasionally experience random failures after sleep, or when its supposed to go into sleep state. After such failures i need to unplug the power, after which it reports that "the overclock failed". I guess it has something to do with this platform.
> 
> Only occurs once or twice every month, so it doesnt really bug me, but still.
> 
> I'm currently using the pre-last bios version, since there was a new one released a few weeks ago. Perhaps the newest bios solves these problems(it does say that it improves stability), but I doubt it.



This is probably your VGA, actually. If you look at the release notes for the most recent AMD driver, you'll find reference to this problem. FOr me, it also occurs with 6-series cards.


As mentioned with AMD, it's not jsut the driver, it's also, in some isntances, an out-dated BIOS, but AMD definitely plays a role in it as well. Basically the driver has issues restarting ZERO-CORE cards. In my instance, it has issues restarting the secondary cards, according to BSOD logs.

if you get a BSOD, 0x000009f, then this is what's going on.

I can acutally make this problem occur myself, by overclocking the card just past stability. The system will hang, and it will reboot saying "overclock failed". Why a VGA BSOD, screws with the mobo BIOS, I am not 100% sure, but it seems that AMD is at least partially aware of the problem, given those release notes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 1, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've slowly been trying to see if mine will want to go back up to 4.5 as well. I'm currently at 3.8Ghz with 1.29 volts so the lower volts is kinda cool in its own way. But I used to run 4.5Ghz with 1.47 volts all the time till I had random shut offs.



Same here, I was running 4.6 24/7 around the same voltage if not less but then some hot dats came round so I went down to 4ghz to keep temperatures under 60c since then I've not been able to go back.

Even 4.4, 4.3 etc it's not stable at sensible voltages, hell even with high voltages they can trip up.


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 1, 2012)

I was already wondering why there was such a big gap in voltages between the people running at around 4,4GHz and those above. With my chip, it seemed to be the case that when the core temperatures went over a certain point(around 60 degrees in my case) the chip all of a sudden needed a lot more voltage to keep stable further increasing the temperatures. 

in my experience, lowering the voltage actually can improve stability of bulldozer at times, since this wil lower the temperatures. This way i could lower the voltage from 1,41V to just 1,38 while overclocking it only 50MHz less. It seems like you guys(or atleast panther) choose the high temp/high voltage route, whether consciously or not,  and might in this way applied more voltage then needed.

Ofc, the difference between chips and their respective needed voltages might also be the explanation.


@cadaveca: thanks! This may very well solve the problem also. Now you mention it, I did not seem to have this problem when I still had 2 8800GTX's, and I also didn't notice it since i upgraded drivers(although thas wasnt really long ago, so its perhaps too early to totally rule out).


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> I was already wondering why there was such a big gap in voltages between the people running at around 4,4GHz and those above. With my chip, it seemed to be the case that when the core temperatures went over a certain point(around 60 degrees in my case) the chip all of a sudden needed a lot more voltage to keep stable further increasing the temperatures.
> 
> in my experience, lowering the voltage actually can improve stability of bulldozer at times, since this wil lower the temperatures. This way i could lower the voltage from 1,41V to just 1,38 while overclocking it only 50MHz less. It seems like you guys(or atleast panther) choose the high temp/high voltage route, whether consciously or not,  and might in this way applied more voltage then needed.
> 
> ...



I was the dude on this forum pestering everyone to use lower voltages  my cpu has just degraded. (requiring more volts)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah I recall reading that Bulldozer scaled better with lower temps but alas I'm on air and in Texas so I fell victim to the need more volts due to excess temps case.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 3, 2012)

My OC is still running great with low temps. I plan on selling this one day to fund a Piledriver CPU providing its worth an upgrade.


----------



## Irony (Jul 3, 2012)

@ SuperXP: I would buy it from you if you upgrade in the next 6 months lol.


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 3, 2012)

Super XP said:


> My OC is still running great with low temps. I plan on selling this one day to fund a Piledriver CPU providing its worth an upgrade.



If Piledriver performs atleast 15% better then my current chip(whether from improved IPC, or just higher clocks with the same powerdraw/heat), I'm planning on doing the same thing^^

Edit: Well, lets not fool myself here, I'd probably be happy with 10% aswell lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 3, 2012)

well for it to have clock meshing should say something about it


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 3, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> well for it to have clock meshing should say something about it



Yep, and the IPC improvement of the current trinity chips compared to bulldozer is also promising atleast "some" improvement. Also, I guess they didnt implement an improved stepping for the current gen of bulldozers so they can show a bigger difference between the upcoming vishera based FX processors and the current ones running fairly unoptimised silicon. Atleast, if the last gen of phenoms and their incremental speed increase every couple of months is anything to go by they should've atleast been able to improve on current BD chips a bit now in the same way.


----------



## Inceptor (Jul 9, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Yep, and the IPC improvement of the current trinity chips compared to bulldozer is also promising atleast "some" improvement. Also, I guess they didnt implement an improved stepping for the current gen of bulldozers so they can show a bigger difference between the upcoming vishera based FX processors and the current ones running fairly unoptimised silicon. Atleast, if the last gen of phenoms and their incremental speed increase every couple of months is anything to go by they should've atleast been able to improve on current BD chips a bit now in the same way.



They might still do that, if the BD chips are not EOL when PD is released.  Just to extend the brand lifetimes, especially if Piledriver is the end of their discreet cpu line.  I think it all depends on fab resources.


----------



## lindy (Jul 11, 2012)

Inceptor said:


> if Piledriver is the end of their discreet cpu line.



I don't think it will be the end of the cpu line. It will however be the end of the AM3 socket.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 17, 2012)

Inceptor said:


> IPC improvement


It's been speculated many times before we heard about this Clock Mesh thingy, that Piledriver may perform in around 10% to 15%. But now with this clock mesh talk, new speculation now puts it at a possible 20% in most and 30% in some cases.

It will be quite interesting, but AMD needs to ensure they continue support for discrete CPU's unless they convert there entire line into discrete high end style Fusion chips.


----------



## lindy (Jul 17, 2012)

Super XP said:


> It's been speculated many times before we heard about this Clock Mesh thingy, that Piledriver may perform in around 10% to 15%. But now with this clock mesh talk, new speculation now puts it at a possible 20% in most and 30%



The clock mesh "thingy" is a resonant clock mesh which is a power recycling technology. It's analogous to the KERS system that F1 cars use. The promise is for 4+ GHz. stock clocks at a lower power level than we currently enjoy .  It'll also be useful in SoC's that require low power consumption. I hope it doesn't  resonate too loudly, the stock fan on my 8150 just about drove me bonkers.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
Now would this be a good upgrade?
AMD FX-8350 Piledriver
4.0 GHz and 4.2 GHz in Turbo
If my calculations are correct, and looking at how well the FX 8120 OC's at 4.40 GHz with all 8-Cores Rock stable, I can see the newer FX-8350 and even the FX-8320 OC well over 4.80 GHz. 
http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/41801-amd-fx-8350-piledriver-based-cpu-land-mid-q3/
http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/27771-amd-8350-is-a-40ghz-eight-core

*Clock for Clock* versus Bulldozer, I can see the Piledriver being between 8% to 20% faster. When you add Clock for Clock and higher clock speeds with Piledriver, we get approx: 30+% better performance IMO


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sup guys, I'm trying for 4.8ghz now my cooling system is working as it should, how ever when I boot into windows and place the system underload 15.5 is my multi instead of the 20 I have it set to in bios.

What gives?


----------



## lindy (Jul 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Sup guys, I'm trying for 4.8ghz now my cooling system is working as it should, how ever when I boot into windows and place the system underload 15.5 is my multi instead of the 20 I have it set to in bios.
> 
> What gives?



Cool & Quiet? APM? Are you seeing the x15.5 at idle, or under load?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

lindy said:


> Cool & Quiet? APM? Are you seeing the x15.5 at idle, or under load?



Underload/light load.

Cool and Quiet( should just mean lower idle clocks) shouldn't effect maximum multiplier but I'll give it a go .

APM is disabled as well.

4.5ghz works fine, but one multiplier up and windows insists on using 15.5 .

I had a similar problem years ago with a e5200, I thought I had got a 5ghz bench run but it had been running with  a lower multiplier then it should off.


----------



## lindy (Jul 20, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Now would this be a good upgrade?
> AMD FX-8350 Piledriver
> 4.0 GHz and 4.2 GHz in Turbo
> ...



The 4.0 to 4.2GHz. would be okay, but the 8150 does 3.6 to 4.2GHz. turbo, so 4.0 to 4.6GHz. turbo would be _moar_ better. If the clock mesh tech. lives up to the hype I would think that 5.0GHz. would be quite doable by mere mortals. AMD really needs a shot in the arm performance wise, and I'll think they'll get it with Piledriver. Some preliminary results with "trinity" are showing a 15% boost over bulldozer (here). so I'll hold out some hope for even better when "Vishera" is finally put out in the wild.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

I say to AMD, don't even bother releasing anything unless it matches Phenom at least.


----------



## lindy (Jul 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I say to AMD, don't even bother releasing anything unless it matches Phenom at least.



It already does in some respects. The biggest bug-a-boo is floating point, because every two modules share a an FPU.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

I've not found anything where a single BD core matches a phenom core.

What have you found?


----------



## lindy (Jul 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Underload/light load.
> 
> Cool and Quiet( should just mean lower idle clocks) shouldn't effect maximum multiplier but I'll give it a go .
> 
> ...



Were you able to sort out the e5200?... Might be along similar lines.
How about C1E support? C1E can auto magically reduce the multiplier as well as a few other things for power saving.


----------



## lindy (Jul 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I've not found anything where a single BD core matches a phenom core.
> 
> What have you found?



I'm thinking more overall where bulldozer has it going with multi-threaded stuff.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

lindy said:


> I'm thinking more overall where bulldozer has it going with multi-threaded stuff.



I came from one of the 6 core phenoms,  multi threaded performance is similar as the phenom IPC is 30% better than FX. ( and Fx 8000 processors have 30% extra cores over x6 phenoms)

The only advantage the FX processors have is if you manage to get one that can do 5ghz 24/7 


@ Neo unfortunately not much you can do, I've the same board and it is easily the worst "high end" board I've used. There is newer Bioses availible but they're even worse ha ha ( although they fix v-droop issues )


----------



## lindy (Jul 20, 2012)

> The only advantage the FX processors have is if you manage to get one that can do 5ghz 24/7



How about 5 minutes?... I need more cooling!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 30, 2012)

So I'm back again. This time with a FX 8120 and still using the very cheap ASRock 970 Extreme3. Should be a fun couple days.

My last max with a FX 6100:


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 30, 2012)

I hope you have more luck than I have had with that motherboard!

Last week i was overclocking my GF's brand new PC a bit, she has the same mobo and a 6100. It had huge Vdrop. Also, the CPU died when i tried reaching 4,4GHz lol, but I guess that was only due to a faulty CPU to begin with, since temps were still in the 50ies, and voltage wasn't absurdly high.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 30, 2012)

For being $65 (here in the states at least), I'm not too worried about it dying on me. Being that it only has four phases (not so great ones to boot) I don't expect to get anything passed 4.2-4.4GHz fully stable with the 8120. As for max clocks, I was able to hit 5GHz with my 6100. I ran my 6100 at 4.7GHz for a good while on it before selling it. So in all, its a capable board for having only four phases, but its definitely no CHVF.


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 30, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> For being $65 (here in the states at least), I'm not too worried about it dying on me. Being that it only has four phases (not so great ones to boot) I don't expect to get anything passed 4.2-4.4GHz fully stable with the 8120. As for max clocks, I was able to hit 5GHz with my 6100. I ran my 6100 at 4.7GHz for a good while on it before selling it. So in all, its a capable board for having only four phases, but its definitely no CHVF.



Ok, thanks alot


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 7, 2012)

hi all im new to this thread but i got a chvf and a fx 8150 running at 4.4 ghz and 16gb ram running at 2060 mhz, been trying to get to 4.6 ghz but with no luck it allways fails at prime.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 7, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> hi all im new to this thread but i got a chvf and a fx 8150 running at 4.4 ghz and 16gb ram running at 2060 mhz, been trying to get to 4.6 ghz but with no luck it allways fails at prime.



Post up your bios settings


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 8, 2012)

this thread in another forum has my settings 
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19773-A-little-help-overclocking-to-4.6ghz&country=&status=


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 8, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> this thread in another forum has my settings
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19773-A-little-help-overclocking-to-4.6ghz&country=&status=



I find having the CPU NB at 1.3 helps with prime stability at higher clocks, I've no idea why it works it just does


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 8, 2012)

iv had it there before still failed i think im just going to be happy with 4.4ghz for now


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## daimonass (Aug 30, 2012)

not bad with msi 760 series motherboard...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2012)

daimonass said:


> not bad with msi 760 series motherboard...



thx


----------



## Super XP (Sep 30, 2012)

Any word on needing a bios update for the upcoming Piledriver Cores? I have the Crosshair V,by far the best mobo I ever owned.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 7, 2012)

Working on something:


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> working on something:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121007/cpuz_oc.jpg



nice


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 7, 2012)

Dave - Is that a Crosshair V Z model or??



cadaveca said:


> Working on something:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121007/cpuz_oc.jpg


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 7, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Dave - Is that a Crosshair V Z model or??



Nah, I had to find my own CVF, ASUS isn't to forthcoming with boards for me lately. I might see if I can't get a UD7 from Gigabyte, see if that improves things.








I have this stack of stuff to go through yet, even, so that might take some time yet. I have a TONNE of benchmarking to do!!!


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 7, 2012)

......looking forward for all the reviews comming 



cadaveca said:


> Nah, I had to find my own CVF, ASUS isn't to forthcoming with boards for me lately. I might see if I can't get a UD7 from Gigabyte, see if that improves things.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121007/002.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome! looking forward


----------



## Super XP (Oct 11, 2012)

ASUS Crosshair V new bios out. Version* 1605. 
Can anybody test this


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2012)

Super XP said:


> ASUS Crosshair V new bios out. Version* 1605.
> Can anybody test this



Yeah, got my 8150 waiting for this BIOS.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 12, 2012)

got 4.6GHz now


----------



## Super XP (Oct 12, 2012)

New bios seems to be working out great. next I am going to try and push my RAM a little higher, step by step.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 12, 2012)

This one seems truly amazing - finally after a YEAR it unlocks 2 cores on my 960T!

Typical, just as I'm about to buy a Piledriver. I had a gut feeling they had screwed up on this since the earlier BIOSes.

Now I may decide not to buy a PD - on the other hand, at least I know the 960T unlocks, maybe Asus hope people in my position will now sell their "6 core" + board and get the Z revision or some new board they will launch, very odd.

That said, I'd still rather have these 2 extra cores.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you guys think that the sabertooth 990FX bios that just came out( at 10/10/2012) has the same improvements? I might want to re-do my overclocks if thats the case =D.

Edit:
Just updated the bios, seems to have the exact same limits(which are fine anyway).
However, with this update Hwmonitor, CPU-Z and even ASUS' own ultility stopped correctly showing the CPU voltage. It wont show the voltage dropping to idle levels. 
HWiNFO64 still gives the correct results though, and the temperatures at idle seem to back up the claim that the voltages are actually still dropping. 

Weird stuff


----------



## Irony (Oct 12, 2012)

@durvelle27: gaaahhhh! What you be doing with my same av?! Lol, that's the only way I find my posts in a thread cause I was the only one with that pic. 


I'm very interested in seeing what piledriver has to offer. It's still going am3+ as far as everyone knows, right?


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 13, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Do you guys think that the sabertooth 990FX bios that just came out( at 10/10/2012) has the same improvements? I might want to re-do my overclocks if thats the case =D.
> 
> Edit:
> Just updated the bios, seems to have the exact same limits(which are fine anyway).
> ...



Huurhh.....Just bought the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 - and now they release a BIOS update....this is just soooooo typical.......


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 13, 2012)

Irony said:


> @durvelle27: gaaahhhh! What you be doing with my same av?! Lol, that's the only way I find my posts in a thread cause I was the only one with that pic.
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in seeing what piledriver has to offer. It's still going am3+ as far as everyone knows, right?



XD  i love my av and yes its gonna be AM3+


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Huurhh.....Just bought the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 - and now they release a BIOS update....this is just soooooo typical.......



that is asus for you


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 21, 2012)

My little micro ATX from hell setup  Love my 8150... but 8350 on the way!
4.830Ghz / Very stable.  Running the best Am3 micro atx board made IMO but restricted to a poor 4+1 phase design (890gxm-g65). The good news is this is a more rare black socket in which they revised the power phase circuitry so this one does not go up in flames with pushed like the older white socket versions lol 

Seems the new catalyst 12.10 shows invalid but no funny business - scores are good and will retest when they update their site.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> My little micro ATX FX-8150 setup
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/XFXGHZ/BEST3DM11RUN.jpg



just real quick are you going to trade that chip for a Vishera unit when they hit?


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 21, 2012)

The 8150 is going to a friend of mine, the 8350 will be in this rig next.


----------



## nt300 (Oct 24, 2012)

Before I junp in with Piledriver is there a bios that can disable 1 core per the single module


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> The 8150 is going to a friend of mine, the 8350 will be in this rig next.



Is there a BIOS update available for your board yet? 

ASUS is dragging their feet on supplying BIOS updates for my M5A99X Evo and M5A97 Evo boards but they went ahead and did the updates for some of the higher end boards already.

C'mon ASUS- get your s**t together and do it already!!! 

*EDIT- BIOS update is posted  *


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah MSI even though they claimed to have updated their bios on all their AM3+ boards... No not so much lol So unless they get it together by the end of this week. Goodbye MSI, Hello ASUS Formula Z


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 24, 2012)

They didnt update the Asus Sabertooth yet either, atleast, the rev1.0

Edit:

Ha awesome, just a minute before writing this post, nothing was on the site, 5 minutes after: Kapow!  new bios!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> They didnt update the Asus Sabertooth yet either, atleast, the rev1.0
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ha awesome, just a minute before writing this post, nothing was on the site, 5 minutes after: Kapow!  new bios!



thats good.


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> They didnt update the Asus Sabertooth yet either, atleast, the rev1.0
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ha awesome, just a minute before writing this post, nothing was on the site, 5 minutes after: Kapow!  new bios!



The M5A99X Evo and M5A97 Evo are posted too .... no need to rant on it anymore [/end rant]


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 26, 2012)

the crosshair v formula has a new bios to 1703


----------



## Super XP (Oct 26, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> the crosshair v formula has a new bios to 1703


Very nice, this is the Piledriver bios.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just popped into share some pointless information!

Anyone still got their Tin case that the processor came in? The lid of it is actually a separate tin if anyone didn't know.

AMD definitely used recycled materials by the by,  unpainted side of the seems to be an off cut from the SMINT mint factory ( can see the letters in certain light)

Pointless information! You're welcome.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 27, 2012)

*OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club*

I guess this Site is correct all FX owners. Good Stuff.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like the new BIOSes (1605 and 1703) while they now unlock the 960T, I have to power the machine off with the PSU switch for around 10+ minutes or the PC will not power on.

Anyone else seeing that?

I've ordered an 8350 too, but it looks like stock is about 2 to 3 weeks away.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi there, sorry if offtopic but...

I'm planning to buy an fx-6300 cpu to use it with an asrock 970 extreme 4 motherboard which I own since a year ago but I've been using it with a sempron cpu as secondary rig. According to some reviews I've seen, fx-6300 performs like i3-32xx, my budget is 130-150$.

My main rig is Q6600@3.2ghz but I don't know if this upgrade will perform better than the old q6600? Many people told me to buy an i3 cpu + new intel mobo, but I don't want to spend more money becuase I want to use my 970 mobo as main rig.

What do you say? thanks in advance


----------



## Super XP (Oct 28, 2012)

You are not off topic, you speak about an FX CPU. Personally you already have the mobo, so I would go for the FX -6300. The new Piledriver Cores are a great improvement over the previous versions. 

AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo) Socket A... FX 6300


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 28, 2012)

Super XP said:


> You are not off topic, you speak about an FX CPU. Personally you already have the mobo, so I would go for the FX -6300. The new Piledriver Cores are a great improvement over the previous versions.
> 
> AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo) Socket A... FX 6300



if you can afford it get the octacore version. make it last


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2012)

So I got my 8350 yesterday, Was quite happy with it. Ran prime95 at stock speeds for about 15 minutes, looked good. So I OC'ed it a bit to 4.5, running prime for a while after each 100mhz. And then at 4.6, 2 cores stop with errors. so I went to 4.7, now 5 cores are stopping with errors. Three of them say "ILLEGAL SUMOUT" and the other 2 with a rounding error, expecting 1.4 or something similar. Anyone have any ideas as to what the dealio could be?

Edit: With 4 cores enabled, 1 per module, it seems to be stable tho. Which seems odd; also, I'm starting to wonder now if its a windows issue, cuz every other time I boot up, its in windows 7 basic, and the fonts are all screwy as well; a little bit randomly. Like the browser has tiny letters and windows aero fonts are massive.

Edit: It also seems stable with 6 cores. I'm blaming windows now


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 7, 2012)

Irony said:


> So I got my 8350 yesterday, Was quite happy with it. Ran prime95 at stock speeds for about 15 minutes, looked good. So I OC'ed it a bit to 4.5, running prime for a while after each 100mhz. And then at 4.6, 2 cores stop with errors. so I went to 4.7, now 5 cores are stopping with errors. Three of them say "ILLEGAL SUMOUT" and the other 2 with a rounding error, expecting 1.4 or something similar. Anyone have any ideas as to what the dealio could be?
> 
> Edit: With 4 cores enabled, 1 per module, it seems to be stable tho. Which seems odd; also, I'm starting to wonder now if its a windows issue, cuz every other time I boot up, its in windows 7 basic, and the fonts are all screwy as well; a little bit randomly. Like the browser has tiny letters and windows aero fonts are massive.
> 
> Edit: It also seems stable with 6 cores. I'm blaming windows now



What are your temperatures like? Bulldozer doesnt like temperatures over 55-61C on the cores. Getting errors like that are really just a consequence of instability(I can speak from experience). Another part of advice you might find handy: The 83xx series can, will, and sometimes need more voltage in order to reach comparable clockspeeds, but their temperatures will generally be lower on the same voltages.


----------



## nt300 (Dec 7, 2012)

Heard most FX 8350s OC very well but many of the FX 8320s do not depending on tha batch number  Anybody heard of this Read on a newegg review.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 7, 2012)

nt300 said:


> Heard most FX 8350s OC very well but many of the FX 8320s do not depending on tha batch number  Anybody heard of this Read on a newegg review.



Got my 8350 to 4.7 stable on a lower voltage and 4.8 stable with higher voltage but the occasional error after a few hours, though a few friends bought the 8320's (cheap bastards) and most of them struggle to go too far above 4ghz. Dont expect any miracles to happen below 1.4v.


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

I set my 8350 to 4.4 Ghz (22x multi), turned off Turbo, and left everything else in Auto and it's running great! 

I'm using it for WCG crunching and its been running 100% load 24/7 since I got it. The Xig Night Hawk cooler keeps the temps at 38-40C on the cores/48-50C on the die.

Vishera compared to Zambezi is nearly the same as Thuban compared to Deneb (feels smoother/quicker and cooler running at the same time). Would definitely buy another one.


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 7, 2012)

nt300 said:


> Heard most FX 8350s OC very well but many of the FX 8320s do not depending on tha batch number  Anybody heard of this Read on a newegg review.



I also had a lot of trouble getting past 4,5GHz on the 8320 I used to have, no matter what voltage i threw at it(tested up till 1,54V). One data point isnt really enough to confirm it, but atleast my sample seems to support it


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> What are your temperatures like? Bulldozer doesnt like temperatures over 55-61C on the cores. Getting errors like that are really just a consequence of instability(I can speak from experience). Another part of advice you might find handy: The 83xx series can, will, and sometimes need more voltage in order to reach comparable clockspeeds, but their temperatures will generally be lower on the same voltages.



It is a little warm, after a few minutes (at 4.6) it gets to 55c; that was also with only 1.34v. 

I got fed up with windows changing colors randomly every bootup and reinstalled wondows. I had been needing to anyway, there was so much old crap that I had filled up my drive with; its easier to reinstall. It does seem to have helped a little bit with the CPU stability tho.

Edit: I can't really find anything about it, is there a safe maximum voltage for these chips? Or should we just stick to Tubans guidelines to be safe?


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 7, 2012)

Irony said:


> It is a little warm, after a few minutes (at 4.6) it gets to 55c; that was also with only 1.34v.
> 
> I got fed up with windows changing colors randomly every bootup and reinstalled wondows. I had been needing to anyway, there was so much old crap that I had filled up my drive with; its easier to reinstall. It does seem to have helped a little bit with the CPU stability tho.
> 
> Edit: I can't really find anything about it, is there a safe maximum voltage for these chips? Or should we just stick to Tubans guidelines to be safe?



I'd say uptill 1,45 is still considered "normal", but there is no actual basis for this. There are those that run it at over 1,53 24/7, however. I guess it depends more on your cooling than anything else, as in the end these chips are always bottlenecked by heat.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 8, 2012)

i get my 8350 tomorrow i hope i have some good luck overclocking it


----------



## Super XP (Dec 8, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> I also had a lot of trouble getting past 4,5GHz on the 8320 I used to have, no matter what voltage i threw at it(tested up till 1,54V). One data point isnt really enough to confirm it, but atleast my sample seems to support it


This concerns me that the FX 8350 is the better choice. 
The one thing that is a must is the 8320 should clock to a 8350 with absolutely no voltage increase.
My FX 8120 clocked to 8150 speeds with no added voltage. It was only when I found the sweet spot 4.40GHz running 8-Cores were that I had to bump the volts to 1.375v.


----------



## Irony (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine 8350 is quite happy now at 4.6 with 1.34v. Took 1.5v to boot at 5ghz, just stable enough for superpi. (Which, btw Its taking like 18 seconds on 1M. ) Temps in open hardware monitor are 6-7c tho, lol. CPUID hardware monitor reads fine.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2012)

ran a quick test, my 8350 BSOD when i try to run 4.7 at a mere 1.382v. It begs for more voltage above 1.4, seems the only way i can keep it running that high, and thankful for my H80.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 9, 2012)

i got my 8350 today cant get it pass 4.5ghz i wonder if it the video cards being a bottleneck to the cpu


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2012)

Have you tried it at 4.7ghz with a vcore of 1.45v? That's what mine is on stable


----------



## Super XP (Dec 9, 2012)

Hardware Canucks got the FX-8350 up to 4.90GHz on air with little Voltage increase. There is also proof that DX9 games run better on INTEL's i5,s and i7's. But DX10 and especially DX11 they are equal to the FX 8300's. 

I find this interesting, it seems as though the FX is more geared to newer software versus the old. This may explain why FX does well in Multi-Threading vs. Single Threading.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57446-fx-8350-cpu-review-amds-vishera-arrives-17.html














The FX-8350 went down in price. $206.99. I am sure I can get to 4.80GHz with 1.385v or lower running all 8-Cores. We Shall See


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 9, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Hardware Canucks got the FX-8350 up to 4.90GHz on air with little Voltage increase. There is also proof that DX9 games run better on INTEL's i5,s and i7's. But DX10 and especially DX11 they are equal to the FX 8300's.
> 
> I find this interesting, it seems as though the FX is more geared to newer software versus the old. This may explain why FX does well in Multi-Threading vs. Single Threading.
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57446-fx-8350-cpu-review-amds-vishera-arrives-17.html
> ...



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176843


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2012)

Super XP said:


> The FX-8350 went down in price. $206.99.



I bought mine from NCIX for 189. They had it for that price for a couple weeks. I think their regular price is 199


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 12, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Have you tried it at 4.7ghz with a vcore of 1.45v? That's what mine is on stable



i found out that the reason why it would not clock well is because of my dram volts was too low it did the same thing with the 8150 when i up the volts to 1.665v it is stable at 4.63ghz baybe ill try for some higher clocks now


----------



## Super XP (Dec 12, 2012)

Picked up the FX-8350 today. The good news, I finally get it, the bad news, can't do anything but stare at it until I get the time to install it. Now where did I put that AS5 thermal paste 

Who's knows about batch numbers? My batch is 1244.


----------



## Irony (Dec 12, 2012)

Where can you find the batch number? Other than the chip itself, is it on the box anywhere?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 13, 2012)

Irony said:


> Where can you find the batch number? Other than the chip itself, is it on the box anywhere?


On the CPU, it's actually the package number. They has 1233, 1236 & 1244 numbers on a bunch of them. I ended up picking the highest number. Probably means nothing though.


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2012)

Ah. I already have my CPU installed and dont really wanna take it out. And I'm out of thermal paste...


----------



## jed (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey guys... Good thread here.

I'm currently working on OC'ing my new 8350.  Got it in the other day and built a whole new rig.  If anyone would like to contribute their knowledge, my thread (with tests and whatnot) is over here.  Currently having some stabilization issues with P95 and unsure whether it's RAM or not.  

Rock on, AMD.  Been an AMD for life and probably will never change.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 16, 2012)

jed said:


> Hey guys... Good thread here.
> 
> I'm currently working on OC'ing my new 8350.  Got it in the other day and built a whole new rig.  If anyone would like to contribute their knowledge, my thread (with tests and whatnot) is over here.  Currently having some stabilization issues with P95 and unsure whether it's RAM or not.
> 
> Rock on, AMD.  Been an AMD for life and probably will never change.



Prime 95 has not been optimized yet for Vishera cous and will in most cases give errors. That is not a reflection on your cpu. I strongly suggest you use the Intel Burn test instead. There are other test you can use bit I am not knowledgeable about them. If you give the IBT 20 runs at high level and your cpu passes it is a good indicator your cpu is stabie at that frequency.


----------



## jed (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks mate I've been adding IBT to the mix as well.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 16, 2012)

*AMAZING OC'ing Guide for AMD's FX CPU's. *
http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## Super XP (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's my FX-8350 OC so far, running all 8-Cores at 4.60 GHz Stable and at max 59C. Ran Intel Burn Test for 1/2 hr no problems. Set vCore at 1.375v and like always bios always rounds it upward. Tonight if I have time, I will try for 4.80 GHz and the magic 5GHz with the vCore as low as I can keep it.


----------



## jed (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn that's nice man.  I have to move my vCore significantly after around 4.3... I'm running 10 stable passes IBT now with 4.6 and 1.4875v...  Still won't go through p95 error free though.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 18, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Here's my FX-8350 OC so far, running all 8-Cores at 4.60 GHz Stable and at max 59C. Ran Intel Burn Test for 1/2 hr no problems. Set vCore at 1.375v and like always bios always rounds it upward. Tonight if I have time, I will try for 4.80 GHz and the magic 5GHz with the vCore as low as I can keep it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121217/FX-8350_@_4.60GHz.jpg



Sounds good.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 18, 2012)

jed said:


> Damn that's nice man.  I have to move my vCore significantly after around 4.3... I'm running 10 stable passes IBT now with 4.6 and 1.4875v...  Still won't go through p95 error free though.



Forget about prime 95 it is not compatible at this point with the the Vishera architecture. Hopefully a fully optimized version will be released soon.  I would run IBT at high not regular and do 20 runs.  Why 1.4875 volts?  Did you raise voltage as little as possible as you increased the ,multiplier or id you up the voltage  several increments at a time? I thought my core voltage is high at 1.43 volts.


----------



## Irony (Dec 18, 2012)

Im pretty sure hes kept it as low as possible. He has a thread pertaining to trying to get a stable oc, see post 1009


----------



## Super XP (Dec 18, 2012)

4.80 GHz at 1.385v - 8-Cores
http://valid.canardpc.com/2619422


jed said:


> Damn that's nice man.  I have to move my vCore significantly after around 4.3... I'm running 10 stable passes IBT now with 4.6 and 1.4875v...  Still won't go through p95 error free though.


What? 1.4875? What I first did was leave the vCore on Auto and upped the Multiplier to get 4.40 GHz running all 8-Cores. Ran a bunch of tests and passed with low temps. 
Next I set the vCore to 1.375v and upped the Multi to get 4.60 GHz running all 8-Cores. Passed the tests. Then I upped the vCore to 1.385v and set the Multi to get 4.80 GHz, after about 5min Intel Burn Test warning came up telling me the CPU temp is too high and/or my CPU voltage is too low, so it auto stopped the test. All other tests such as CPU Burn-in v1.01 did great along with SuperPI. 

Gaming at 4.80GHz also showed no issues. I took it slow and steady upping the speed just so I can break in the CPU. This method has gained me some nice OC's in the past such as my FX-8120 @ 4.40 GHz w/ 8-Cores at 1.375v.


----------



## Irony (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice. Im gonna try that on mine tonight


----------



## Super XP (Dec 18, 2012)

Irony said:


> Nice. Im gonna try that on mine tonight


Up the vCore 0.010v at a time  Break her in nice and she will perform for you better.


----------



## Jhelms (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a really hard time after working with several 8350's believing that is a stable overclock at 4.8 & 1.392. By stable I mean it can run prime95 for at least an hour straight without a core or two dropping out, yes I still use prime as it is quite brutal. The ones I have worked with get really power hungry after 4.6ghz. 4.8 has generally required 1.475 - 1.5V+ and rises to a ridiculous level past 4.9-5ghz requiring 1.55+. My best was a clean run at 5.1 at close to 1.596v Which was done for giggles only. 

Best trade off with vishera so far to keep voltage / power consumption low and a reasonable overclock usually sits around 4.6ghz.


----------



## Irony (Dec 18, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Up the vCore 0.010v at a time  Break her in nice and she will perform for you better.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121217/My FX-8350@4.80GHz422.jpg



Yep. I went to 5.0 a few days ago, would boot but couldnt stress it. Dont remember volts; beleive it was 1.50



Garage1217 said:


> I have a really hard time after working with several 8350's believing that is a stable overclock at 4.8 & 1.392. By stable I mean it can run prime95 for at least an hour straight without a core or two dropping out. The ones I have worked with get really power hungry after 4.6ghz. 4.8 has generally required 1.475+ and rises to a ridiculous level past 4.9-5ghz requiring 1.5V+. I cannot see the temp on that run however.
> 
> Best trade off with vishera so far to keep voltage / power consumption low and a reasonable overclock usually sits around 4.6ghz.



I heard prime95 isn't working right with vishera. It seems everyone gets cores dropping at almost any oc. I willagree 4.6/4.7 is the golden clock for me. 1.4v


----------



## jed (Dec 18, 2012)

Unfortunately yes, keeping volts as low as possible and increasing in small increments (my BIOS only allows .025 increase increments).  It runs games all day with the voltage lower around 1.4 but IBT craps out almost instantly if it's under 1.45ish.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 18, 2012)

6.2GHz on 1 core.

http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq77/AAdeath/bulldozer/6200a.jpg


----------



## Jhelms (Dec 18, 2012)

Prime 95 is just brutal, not an issue with it IMO but I could be wrong. Vishera just seems to be touchy compared BD or PH. I managed to get my rig setup right now at 4.8ghz and it will run prime all day long but feels equally power hungry to my 8150. As I have stated before, 8350's are simply power hungry little chips if you push them past 4.6ghz but they will get it done if you feed them


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 18, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> 6.2GHz on 1 core.
> 
> http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq77/AAdeath/bulldozer/6200a.jpg
> 
> ...



I don't see the point of overclocking 1 core no matter how high it goes. It is nothing more than an intellectual exercise. Tell me how high you go with all 8 cores overclocked and stable. Now I am not trying to knock your achievement but it is pointless to me . My intention is to maximize the useful work I can do at the minimum power level within stability.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I don't see the point of overclocking 1 core no matter how high it goes. It is nothing more than an intellectual exercise. Tell me how high you go with all 8 cores overclocked and stable. Now I am not trying to knock your achievement but it is pointless to me . My intention is to maximize the useful work I can do at the minimum power level within stability.



Plus 1 to that.


----------



## Irony (Dec 18, 2012)

http://valid.canardpc.com/2619528

Heres 5.0 painfully unstable.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 18, 2012)

Super XP said:


> 4.80 GHz at 1.385v - 8-Cores
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2619422
> 
> What? 1.4875? What I first did was leave the vCore on Auto and upped the Multiplier to get 4.40 GHz running all 8-Cores. Ran a bunch of tests and passed with low temps.
> ...



I'd try upping the volts 1 increment and retest IBT. A run of less than 20 at normal or preferably high really is important. You may crash when running at full load in an application that is cpu intensive .


----------



## Super XP (Dec 18, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> I have a really hard time after working with several 8350's believing that is a stable overclock at 4.8 & 1.392. By stable I mean it can run prime95 for at least an hour straight without a core or two dropping out, yes I still use prime as it is quite brutal. The ones I have worked with get really power hungry after 4.6ghz. 4.8 has generally required 1.475 - 1.5V+ and rises to a ridiculous level past 4.9-5ghz requiring 1.55+. My best was a clean run at 5.1 at close to 1.596v Which was done for giggles only.
> 
> Best trade off with vishera so far to keep voltage / power consumption low and a reasonable overclock usually sits around 4.6ghz.


I ran Prime 95 for about an hour and Core 7 & 8 had errors. I find this interesting because even at stock speed and voltage I get errors. 

Anyhow believe it because I am running at 4.80 GHz at 1.385v via bios (Bios always sets it a little higher) Rock Stable. When I can play L4D2, Skyrim, Metro 2033, Rage etc. none stop for a few hours and no crash, to me that is rock stable. 

I may up the vCore another 0.010v to 1.395v and test the Intel Burn Test because this is the only test IMO that acually makes my temps go up. Not even Prime95 does this.


os2wiz said:


> I'd try upping the volts 1 increment and retest IBT. A run of less than 20 at normal or preferably high really is important. You may crash when running at full load in an application that is cpu intensive .


Just upped the voltage. Now it's sitting at 1.4v. Will run IBT Very High for 10 times. Should equate to around an hour.


----------



## jed (Dec 18, 2012)

Super XP... I've heard more than one person saying p95 is almost useless to run with our Visheras because it isn't updated to utilize them 100% or whatever.  So I personally am not getting too worried about my 2 cores stopping work.  If I can run IBT on VHigh for 10+ passes, and BF3 for hours, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone.

When you are taking about the vcore you are running, *what do you have your LLC at*? 

I'm running ultra fast LLC on the CHV for 4.625GHz @ 1.4675v in the BIOS and the H100 cooled temp is about 56 - 59c on the internal sensor and around 69c on the socket probe with 2500MHz HT and CPU-NB, RAM at 2000MHz, 9-12-9-28 and it's pretty solid with ambient around 20 to 22c. With ambient more around 18-20c the CPU temps drop to 54/61c. I have HTT at 250MHz and desktop/apps/games are smooth as silk, AIDA benchmarks are all in the top 3 or 4 positions with the OC RAM virtually equaling the top Intel chips (although they only need 1600MHz for that performance and are not OCed), which was kind of my goal: Vishera + H100 is the same price as a 3770 with box cooler. So more fun and the same performance(ish) for the same price.  The only down side is power consumption really. 



I have a whining pump on the H100 so have an H100i on the way which will also have a better fan config to the H100 installed and with luck will drop the temps.

I seem to have a brick wall at about 4.6 too, I can boot at 5Ghz but it's not stable and as mentioned, I'm sure I can up the volts but that seems to produce major diminishing returns regarding power/temps versus performance gains. 

Maybe we'll see another stepping at some point that will improve this and give us 5GHz where we currently have 4.6 <dreams>.


----------



## Irony (Dec 18, 2012)

I leave my llc turned off. I decided to actually follow the description in my bios for once, and it said am3+ cpus should have llc turned off. Im sure thats probably specific to my board


----------



## Super XP (Dec 18, 2012)

4.80 GHz w/ Bus speed at 200 - Stable w/ 1.395v set in BIOS running all 8-Cores.






4.80 GHz w/ Bus speed at 240 - Stable w/ 1.420v set in BIOS running all 8-Cores. Running Intel Burn on Very High for 1hr.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 18, 2012)

GFlops on 8350 are terrible.  Just sayin


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome dude! really nice results, especially with that voltage


----------



## Super XP (Dec 18, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> GFlops on 8350 are terrible.  Just sayin


Umm, didn't really notice until you brought it up. I get higher numbers when running this test on standard. 


Mathragh said:


> Awesome dude! really nice results, especially with that voltage


Thanks, and it only took me more than 24hrs  Taking it real slow should gain you better results, for me that is, it seems to work. 

My FX 8350 OC Interpretation is at 4.80HGz, 8-Cores, at 1.42v seems to be the sweet spot.
@ 4.40GHz you should be able to run Stock vCore as I did running IBT for hours and not breaking past 55C. 
4.60GHz is the best setup with a vCore of 1.385v - Rock Stable running all 8-Cores and keeping temps below 58C. 
For now I will stick with a higher bus speed and lower multi despite the fact I hate uneven numbers 
ALL IN ALL - I LOVE THIS PILEDRIVER......


----------



## suraswami (Dec 18, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Umm, didn't really notice until you brought it up. I get higher numbers when running this test on standard.
> 
> Thanks, and it only took me more than 24hrs  Taking it real slow should gain you better results, for me that is, it seems to work.
> 
> ...



can u post power usage @ default volt and speed and OCed speed?  Just wanted to see what kind of power draw you are getting.

Nice OC there.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 18, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I ran Prime 95 for about an hour and Core 7 & 8 had errors. I find this interesting because even at stock speed and voltage I get errors.
> 
> Anyhow believe it because I am running at 4.80 GHz at 1.385v via bios (Bios always sets it a little higher) Rock Stable. When I can play L4D2, Skyrim, Metro 2033, Rage etc. none stop for a few hours and no crash, to me that is rock stable.
> 
> ...



I meant a run of NOT less than 20 is important in IBT. Excuse my error. I run it at high, on very high the temps go to the ceiling and your setup may not handle it. Most people use regular but I like high.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 18, 2012)

Um, super xp that 2nd pic shows an error on the last line?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 19, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Um, super xp that 2nd pic shows an error on the last line?


Yes it crapped out on me after about 70 minutes I believe. I can run IBT for hours on standard but running it on Maximum or even very high seems to generate massive heat and it auto stops the test depending on the CPU temp.
For anybody owning a FX-8350 I would recommend leaving your vCore on “AUTO” and set your CPU speed at 4.40GHz. Then in Windows, load up CPUID, then test your setup with IBT. 
You will witness the CPU Voltage fluctuate. On my setup the voltage was bouncing between 1.2v to 1.38v. From there you can decipher what to do next when upping your CPU speed in 200MHz increments.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 19, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Yes it crapped out on me after about 70 minutes I believe. I can run IBT for hours on standard but running it on Maximum or even very high seems to generate massive heat and it auto stops the test depending on the CPU temp.
> For anybody owning a FX-8350 I would recommend leaving your vCore on “AUTO” and set your CPU speed at 4.40GHz. Then in Windows, load up CPUID, then test your setup with IBT.
> You will witness the CPU Voltage fluctuate. On my setup the voltage was bouncing between 1.2v to 1.38v. From there you can decipher what to do next when upping your CPU speed in 200MHz increments.



How about running it on high. That really is good enough. Like I said most people run it on standard.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 19, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> How about running it on high. That really is good enough. Like I said most people run it on standard.



So when it fluctuated from 1.20 to 1.38 in CPUID what was the voltage you set when going to 4.6 GHZ?


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 19, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Yes it crapped out on me after about 70 minutes I believe. I can run IBT for hours on standard but running it on Maximum or even very high seems to generate massive heat and it auto stops the test depending on the CPU temp.
> For anybody owning a FX-8350 I would recommend leaving your vCore on “AUTO” and set your CPU speed at 4.40GHz. Then in Windows, load up CPUID, then test your setup with IBT.
> You will witness the CPU Voltage fluctuate. On my setup the voltage was bouncing between 1.2v to 1.38v. From there you can decipher what to do next when upping your CPU speed in 200MHz increments.



So when it fluctuated  what did you set it at in bios to go to 4.6 GHZ? I am not sure how I decipher that fluctuation at 4.4 GHZ.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2012)

os2wiz - please do not double or triple post. Use the Edit function.
Thanks


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 19, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Umm, didn't really notice until you brought it up. I get higher numbers when running this test on standard.
> 
> Thanks, and it only took me more than 24hrs  Taking it real slow should gain you better results, for me that is, it seems to work.
> 
> ...



You have done well and thanks for the  abundance of information you impart to all of us.


----------



## Irony (Dec 19, 2012)

Started my OC from scratch last night, I can run 4.5 on stock volts quite stable. (1.32) Makes me quite happy, thats where I'll keep mine for the most part probably


----------



## Super XP (Dec 19, 2012)

My Final Overclocking Settings: This is IMO the best balance for low voltage at high speed. I've increased the bus speed to compensate for not running the CPU at 4.80GHz via 1.42v. I'll take the lower temps over higher speed, but with higher temps. I am tempted to further drop the vCore another 0.01v and test to see if it will pass. 

Anyhow the pic below shows my results, so it is indead possible to run Piledriver with low voltage at a high OC. 

CPU vCore = 1.40v
CPU Clock Speed = 4700 MHz
CPU Multiplier = 17x
Bus Speed = 277 MHz
Hyper Transport = 2800 MHz
North Bridge = 2500 MHz
DDR3 Ram Speed = 2200 MHz

Passed IntelBurnTest on Very High - 1hr 20Min Test Run. 
Passed BurnIn Test
Passed Prime95 - 1hr Test Run

Max Temp = 59C / Min Temp = 18C







Garage1217 said:


> I have a really hard time after working with several 8350's believing that is a stable overclock at 4.8 & 1.392. By stable I mean it can run prime95 for at least an hour straight without a core or two dropping out, yes I still use prime as it is quite brutal. The ones I have worked with get really power hungry after 4.6ghz. 4.8 has generally required 1.475 - 1.5V+ and rises to a ridiculous level past 4.9-5ghz requiring 1.55+. My best was a clean run at 5.1 at close to 1.596v Which was done for giggles only.
> 
> Best trade off with vishera so far to keep voltage / power consumption low and a reasonable overclock usually sits around 4.6ghz.


1.4v at 4.70 GHz and running 100% stable for hours. Please see post above for screen shots. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/2621692


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice JOB! How many fsb settings did you play with before you settled on 277? Did you go through all the 230, 240s, 250s,260s???  I tried the 277 like you and I found I could not get it to work for me. I wouldn't go above 1.446 volts. They say different chips have different fsb series that work for them and there are dead zones fsb that won't work . So I am settled at 20 multi and 233 fsb HT link 3026, NB frequency 2572. Dram is 2172 frequency at 9-10-9-28.    CPU voltage 1.44 v . CPU-NB voltage 1.225. VDDA 2.65 v Dram voltage 1.63 v


QUOTE=Super XP;2805418]My Final Overclocking Settings: This is IMO the best balance for low voltage at high speed. I've increased the bus speed to compensate for not running the CPU at 4.80GHz via 1.42v. I'll take the lower temps over higher speed, but with higher temps. I am tempted to further drop the vCore another 0.01v and test to see if it will pass. 

Anyhow the pic below shows my results, so it is indeed possible to run Piledriver with low voltage at a high OC. 

CPU vCore = 1.40v
CPU Clock Speed = 4700 MHz
CPU Multiplier = 17x
Bus Speed = 277 MHz
Hyper Transport = 2800 MHz
North Bridge = 2500 MHz
DDR3 Ram Speed = 2200 MHz

Passed IntelBurnTest on Very High - 1hr 20Min Test Run. 
Passed BurnIn Test
Passed Prime95 - 1hr Test Run

Max Temp = 59C / Min Temp = 18C

http://img.techpowerup.org/121219/Bus Speed - 277.jpg

1.4v at 4.70 GHz and running 100% stable for hours. Please see post above for screen shots. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/2621692[/QUOTE]


----------



## Super XP (Dec 20, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Nice JOB! How many fsb settings did you play with before you settled on 277? Did you go through all the 230, 240s, 250s,260s???  I tried the 277 like you and I found I could not get it to work for me. I wouldn't go above 1.446 volts. They say different chips have different fsb series that work for them and there are dead zones fsb that won't work . So I am settled at 20 multi and 233 fsb HT link 3026, NB frequency 2572. Dram is 2172 frequency at 9-10-9-28.    CPU voltage 1.44 v . CPU-NB voltage 1.225. VDDA 2.65 v Dram voltage 1.63 v


It seems as though I have no problem upping the bus speed. On my FX-8120 it was not possible at all for me, not even at 210MHz. 
For my current setup I tried between 220 to 300. All booted up with no issues. But due to my ram speed I was forced to drop the bus down to 277MHz so I can try and get an even number OC (4.70GHz) but at the same time getting my RAM speed close to it's default. Also the NB and Hyper Transort speed was also easier to set with about 277MHz. 

I played Skyrim for hours and ran into no issues.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 23, 2012)

firstly id like to join as i picked up an Fx8350 today and will be fitting it tomorrow 

secondly has anyone swapped out a phenomII for one, but kept the Os as it is , are there likely to be issues i havent forseen ?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice one, I'll be hopefully getting one in January, let me know your thoughts when you have had a good play with it. (that sounds so wrong lol)


----------



## Irony (Dec 23, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> firstly id like to join as i picked up an Fx8350 today and will be fitting it tomorrow
> 
> secondly has anyone swapped out a phenomII for one, but kept the Os as it is , are there likely to be issues i havent forseen ?



I did for a couple days. But there were some strange things happening with aero, which I think turned out to be a graphics driver issue paired with never having installed a windows update ever. Lol. So I reinstalled windows and updated it and it seems fine. Idk for sure if I really needed to tho.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 24, 2012)

Irony said:


> I did for a couple days. But there were some strange things happening with aero, which I think turned out to be a graphics driver issue paired with never having installed a windows update ever. Lol. So I reinstalled windows and updated it and it seems fine. Idk for sure if I really needed to tho.


I installed Win 7 x64 on my SSD. And I left my original OS in tact. Now I am Dual Booting because I didn't want to back up anything. This is the easiest way.
I game on my SSD and do everything else on my original Install.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 24, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I installed Win 7 x64 on my SSD. And I left my original OS in tact. Now I am Dual Booting because I didn't want to back up anything. This is the easiest way.
> I game on my SSD and do everything else on my original Install.


My systems showing four cores in everything stil?? Might have to reinstall it all


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 24, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> My systems showing four cores in everything stil?? Might have to reinstall it all



Have you tried running Ghostbuster and removed all entries related to the Phenom II in your OS?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 24, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Have you tried running Ghostbuster and removed all entries related to the Phenom II in your OS?


No had not heard of that, ill give it a try.  Ty


----------



## Super XP (Dec 26, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> No had not heard of that, ill give it a try.  Ty


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 26, 2012)

hi guys, tried ghostbuster and i succesfully removed phenomII ghosts but still no luck, im preppeing for a big wipe format still(backing up stuff etc) as i cant get more then four cores seen still, im no registry mechanic and ive had little experience in registry tweeking so i probably am going to go for a full wipe anyways.

oh i did try a win8 update for 25 quids , thought it might  sort my issues out and keep it all as it is, dont bother guys it failed to update mine and im still on 7 , microsoft suck ass still it seems:shadedshu

cant Oc the thing yet till ive it running right Gdamn it


----------



## Super XP (Dec 26, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> hi guys, tried ghostbuster and i succesfully removed phenomII ghosts but still no luck, im preppeing for a big wipe format still(backing up stuff etc) as i cant get more then four cores seen still, im no registry mechanic and ive had little experience in registry tweeking so i probably am going to go for a full wipe anyways.
> 
> oh i did try a win8 update for 25 quids , thought it might  sort my issues out and keep it all as it is, dont bother guys it failed to update mine and im still on 7 , microsoft suck ass still it seems:shadedshu
> 
> cant Oc the thing yet till ive it running right Gdamn it


It sounds like it's a bios issue. You using the newest bios version? At the very least you should be showing 8-Cores. Did you try to clear the CMOS, it may still show you got a 4 -Core PII. 
Go into the bios and see how many cores are enabled. Let us know...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 14, 2013)

i'm baccckkkkkk. [0_o]/


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 14, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> i'm baccckkkkkk. [0_o]/



Where were you???


----------



## Super XP (Jan 15, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> i'm baccckkkkkk. [0_o]/


How's the FX-8320 running? Any OC as of late


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 15, 2013)

Super XP said:


> It sounds like it's a bios issue. You using the newest bios version? At the very least you should be showing 8-Cores. Did you try to clear the CMOS, it may still show you got a 4 -Core PII.
> Go into the bios and see how many cores are enabled. Let us know...



A full fresh win8 install fixed my core count issue,more the fresh install tho.
Win 8s a bit dubiouse but ive found my pumps tobe near death so coolant not really flowin atm not good ocins on hold


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Where were you???



I was in Ivy Bridge land.



Super XP said:


> How's the FX-8320 running? Any OC as of late



Nothing yet. Stuff arrives soon though! I'll have some results in a few days.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 17, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> I was in Ivy Bridge land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 21, 2013)

So I'm running stable at 4.71 on the 8320, but, this board isn't exactly the best for pushing the volts. Vdroop all over (No matter which LLC option is used). But for $99, its a pretty damn good board (Gigabyte 970 UD3). Worked with the 8320 out of the box, and its rev 1.2 (non uefi bios version). Chip will do 5GHz+, but for how inconsistent the voltage is, I'm sticking with 4.71 for 24/7 use. 

It's nice to have a challenge with overclocking again. Everything is such a bore since Sandy Bridge came out. Heck, I also gotta admit, its nice to see a standard award BIOS again as well. [0_o]/


----------



## Irony (Jan 21, 2013)

So what voltage is it taking?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 21, 2013)

Irony said:


> So what voltage is it taking?



For 4.71 (205x23), its needing _about_ 1.47v. But since it has some vdroop issues, it will hit 1.504v during 100% load and then drop back down to 1.47v, fluctuating between 1.47v to 1.504v. during stress testing. During gaming or normal benching, its highest voltage is around 1.48v.Only prime95 and intel burn test get it to reach 1.504v.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 21, 2013)

And how are you finding performance in games Johnny? Interested as I'll be upgrading soon from my 4100.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 21, 2013)

Performance wise, honestly, it feels no different then my Ivy Bridge rig. I could run a direct comparison between a 3570K-GTX 660 ti setup vs a FX 8320-GTX 660 ti setup and I'm sure the frame rates will basically be the same (I'll try and do this if I have the time). I may even make a video.


----------



## Irony (Jan 22, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> For 4.71 (205x23), its needing _about_ 1.47v. But since it has some vdroop issues, it will hit 1.504v during 100% load and then drop back down to 1.47v, fluctuating between 1.47v to 1.504v. during stress testing. During gaming or normal benching, its highest voltage is around 1.48v.Only prime95 and intel burn test get it to reach 1.504v.



Sounds alot like mine. Mine uses a tad less at that speed but starts getting hungry at 4.8. Upwards of 1.5 to boot


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 22, 2013)

Funny thing is, i can boot at 5ghz plus using 1.5v, getting that stable though... thats not happening on a $100 board.


----------



## Irony (Jan 22, 2013)

I cantget my 8350 stable at 5ghz on my board either. It will boot just fine but any load at all its not stable. Even with like 1.65v is as high as Ive gone still not stable.


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 22, 2013)

Irony said:


> I cantget my 8350 stable at 5ghz on my board either. It will boot just fine but any load at all its not stable. Even with like 1.65v is as high as Ive gone still not stable.



What are your temps at? Usually going higher than 60 degrees on the core means instability(atleast with my chip, if its relevant)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 22, 2013)

Irony said:


> I cantget my 8350 stable at 5ghz on my board either. It will boot just fine but any load at all its not stable. Even with like 1.65v is as high as Ive gone still not stable.



A lot of the times, its not the CPU getting too hot, its the VRMs (Thats the case with my board at least). Thats easily remidied by pointing a medium to high RPM fan on the mosfet/vrm area(s) to keep them cool during stability testing.


----------



## Irony (Jan 22, 2013)

I usually stop the test if it goes much higher than 60. At 4.5 it gets around 55-58 under load. Any higher clock its up above 60. Wasnt paying attention and got to 69 once. Might be moving to water soon, I dont like it so hot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2013)

Guys, my 8120 keeps throttling back and forth between 3.0 GHz and 3.3 GHz.  It's not running hot or anything.  I don't think I've missed any settings I need to turn off in the BIOS.  Anybody wanna run them by me again, maybe I'm forgetting something...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 22, 2013)

im still waiting on a water pump so have not oc'd my fx yet however I thought id mention ,you two may be hitting Amds new TDP / temp limits which I think would cause a Bsd, What I mean is they will only work within a certain TDP and temp envelope so your oc is going to have to be well thought out and cooled to remain stable..


----------



## Daimus (Jan 22, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, my 8120 keeps throttling back and forth between 3.0 GHz and 3.3 GHz. It's not running hot or anything. I don't think I've missed any settings I need to turn off in the BIOS. Anybody wanna run them by me again, maybe I'm forgetting something...



Captn, I would disable Turbo, CnQ, all energy saving features in BIOS and let 8120 run at 3,6 GHz minimum.
Do you use it for crunching, right?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 22, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, my 8120 keeps throttling back and forth between 3.0 GHz and 3.3 GHz.  It's not running hot or anything.  I don't think I've missed any settings I need to turn off in the BIOS.  Anybody wanna run them by me again, maybe I'm forgetting something...



Ckn, easy fix. Look for APM in the BIOS and disable it. That should be all you need to toggle off to keep it from throttling if you're not pushing the volts. 

Here's why the APM features causes throttling:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4481/details-on-amd-bulldozer-opterons-to-feature-configurable-tdp/3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2013)

Daimus said:


> Captn, I would disable Turbo, CnQ, all energy saving features in BIOS and let 8120 run at 3,6 GHz minimum.
> Do you use it for crunching, right?



Yes, just crunching.



johnnyfiive said:


> Ckn, easy fix. Look for APM in the BIOS and disable it. That should be all you need to toggle off to keep it from throttling if you're not pushing the volts.
> 
> Here's why the APM features causes throttling:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4481/details-on-amd-bulldozer-opterons-to-feature-configurable-tdp/3



Thanks buddy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 23, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks buddy



 No prob man! LONG LIVE AMD.  (one day this will be said over and over)


----------



## Super XP (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully AMD keeps pumping out chips for us enthusiasts


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 27, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Hopefully AMD keeps pumping out chips for us enthusiasts



Damn skipy  ,anyone know anything about fx8350 serials mine says 
fd8350frw8khk
fa 1242pgt
9k 13362j20287

And has a T bottom corner of interposer

is this sounding like a good one?.

Also serves to store the serial a bit as im going to lapp it in a minute. Nah saved lapping for another day . It lives


----------



## Irony (Jan 28, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Damn skipy  ,anyone know anything about fx8350 serials mine says
> fd8350frw8khk
> fa 1242pgt
> 9k 13362j20287
> ...



I never looked at the serial on mine before I installed it. Now I dont wanna take it out just to check that


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

Irony said:


> I cantget my 8350 stable at 5ghz on my board either. It will boot just fine but any load at all its not stable. Even with like 1.65v is as high as Ive gone still not stable.


Asrock issued a new Fatality board with 12x2 phase control on your VRMS. You might want to upgrade. Should help on voltage and temps quite a bit.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Asrock issued a new Fatality board with 12x2 phase control on your VRMS. You might want to upgrade. Should help on voltage and temps quite a bit.



its the Extreme 9


----------



## d1nky (Jan 28, 2013)

on the subject of voltage, im ocing my fx4100 been stable at 4.2ghz for all today on prime, multiple applications open, temps 55ish!

 but in bios I have set vcore  at 1.309, when I check vcore in bios its 1.332, in OS its 1.368 and full load jumps between 1.320 and 1.404???


----------



## RCoon (Jan 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> on the subject of voltage, im ocing my fx4100 been stable at 4.2ghz for all today on prime, multiple applications open, temps 55ish!
> 
> but in bios I have set vcore  at 1.309, when I check vcore in bios its 1.332, in OS its 1.368 and full load jumps between 1.320 and 1.404???



Without a mulitmeter those readings are probably wrong anyway.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 28, 2013)

yea I was told I cant rely on software for voltage...I do have like three or four monitoring tools which all say the same. also been told asus m5 boards use a digi vrm which adds more voltage.

how do you guys tell what volts to set etc? my temps are fine, no crashes, if I set vcore any lower the prime wont initiate. would you say im about there? 

and thanks


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Hopefully AMD keeps pumping out chips for us enthusiasts




Good to see you posting again. We have ran out of issues so. The activity is low here. I have been spending a good deal of time on overclockers.com official AMD Fish era FX-8350/8320 forum. Lots of info and a very knowledgeable, but arrogant moderator there called Kyad. Had to tell him off a couple of times when he called me a liar and such when I made an honest error.No big deal.
   Did you hear that Swiftech has the H220 water cooler coming out next month for US $139.99? It is upgradeable and has a 240 mm all copper radiator very powerful pump superior tubing and water block. It comes as a typical AOC water loop, but you can add another radiator and block for GPU relatively easily. High
Quality and far better than anything Corsair has out or in the works. The pump itself is 6 watts as opposed to the 1.6 watt pump on the H100 of Corsair. Will give you non-stressed 4-5 degree better temps than H 100 and under full load far better than that. I'm waiting for their H320 to be released in a few months, it is basically the same as H320 Swiftech but has 360 mm radiator copper and a third 120mm fan.  These units are far quieter than the Corsair , even under load.
  Also available in Canada late February at NC something or other.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea I was told I cant rely on software for voltage...I do have like three or four monitoring tools which all say the same. also been told asus m5 boards use a digi vrm which adds more voltage.
> 
> how do you guys tell what volts to set etc? my temps are fine, no crashes, if I set vcore any lower the prime wont initiate. would you say im about there?
> 
> and thanks



Well after setting the vcore in BIOS, i just stick LLC on ultra and all you can do is assume it's what i set it to with a touch more on top of that. I run stability tests at every 0.01v difference until stability tests run.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Without a mulitmeter those readings are probably wrong anyway.



Probably not wrong. Due to vdroop on a cheap motherboard that doesn't have proper LLC options. (line load calibration). Those AMD 970 and even some 990X boards have inadequate VRMs and inadequate LLC control to regulate voltages and compensate for vdroop. So you would have to add the difference between the voltage in bios and voltage in the os to your bios setting.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea I was told I cant rely on software for voltage...I do have like three or four monitoring tools which all say the same. also been told asus m5 boards use a digi vrm which adds more voltage.
> 
> how do you guys tell what volts to set etc? my temps are fine, no crashes, if I set vcore any lower the prime wont initiate. would you say im about there?
> 
> and thanks




 See my earlier post your motherboard probably lacks proper LLC control unless you are not taking advantage of it in your bios setting. What  motherboard you using?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 28, 2013)

asus M5a78Lmusb3

my LLC options are auto, 0% - 100%! also my vcore settings are a bit strange and when I type in a number itll change to their settings and their increments are 1.3000 1.30175 etc

this is what I mean by my voltage scale. bios its set at 1.309


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> asus M5a78Lmusb3
> 
> my LLC options are auto, 0% - 100%! also my vcore settings are a bit strange and when I type in a number itll change to their settings and their increments are 1.3000 1.30175 etc
> 
> ...



That motherboard will not cut it for overclocking purposes. Inadequate phase control and LLC options are not adequate.  But as I said you need to compensate for vdroop bu adding the difference between vcore voltage in bios and in the operating system after boot. Add the difference to your bios setting.  That will help with stability for the short run. You really need to upgrade to a better motherboard. This cpu as you knwo produces a good amount of heat and your VRMs need to have better phase control and better heat sinks that you'll find on better AM3+ motherboards. examples Asus Sabertooth 990FX rev 2.0 or Crosshairs V Z. Gigabyte 990FX UD5 or UD 7, and  Asrock Fatality Extreme 9.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2013)

Did some testing this weekend with the stock voltage. First off, the stock voltage on my 8320 is 1.360v (when loaded). Highest I can go with 1.360v is 4.3 and its completely stable. 4.4 requires a 0.025v bump, and 4.5 requires a 0.050v bump. Actual load for 4.5GHz is actually 1.376v-1.400v. Anything after that, and it needs more juice than 0.025-0.050v. 4.715GHz (205x23) needs 1.475v (load) to be stable, idle is 1.504v, and temps are still well under 60C. Temps sit around 53-54c during IBT. The issue with the board I have though, isn't that the 8320 can't take more volts and higher multipliers. It has no issue booting a 5-5.2GHz. The problem is the vrm's get too hot. Anything after 4.71GHz and the vrm's start hitting 70C+, with causes em to down some phases to lower temps. Which of course ultimately, makes things unstable (referring to stress testing).

So, anyone who is looking at boards in the $100-130 range with 6-8 power phase designs, don't expect to reach above 4.7GHz with 100% stability. To be safe, I'd say 4.6-4.7 is about as high as you're going to go on a $100-$140 board, and thats only if you get a decent chip that doesn't want gobs of vcore after 4.4Ghz (like some people were plagued with). You'll need to dip into the higher end 990FX's to get a REALLY good overclocking board. CHF, Sabertooth, UD7, etc. 

Either or though, my $99 rev 1.2 (non-uefi bios) Gigabyte 970A UD3 is doing pretty damn good. I have no complaints. For my 24/7 setup, I'm sitting at 4.5Ghz / 1.4v in BIOS, 1.376v load. Barely hits 42C full load.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

Your observations are quite accurate. Even with my original Crosshair V not a Z model, the 8x2 power phase could be improved upon. though they are better than most. My chips is not the greatest I can't get stable above 4.7 GHZ. And 4.7 requires about 1.5 core voltage. Not good. So I run it at 4.6 GHZ at 1.42 core voltage in bios. It would be nice if I had one of those"golden" chips. No such luck. Getting a replacement for my Corsair h100 in a couple of months. Corsair sucks with their aluminum radiator narrow diameter tubing and inferior pump etc. I am going to get either a Swiftech H220 with 240mm copper radiator , powerful 6watt pump as opposed to Corsairs 1.7 volt pump, and 5/8" tubing, and all copper water block. Better quality and lower temps than Corsair. I am waiting for the H320 which is the same as H220 except with 360mm copper radiator and a third 120mm fan. The fans run quieter and more efficiently than the Corsair fans. Should be available  by April on Newegg a etc. The unit is expandable, you can add another radiator and water block for a gpu etc. The H220 will be available the end of February. they come pre-filled as closed loop. But as I said they can be expanded.



johnnyfiive said:


> Did some testing this weekend with the stock voltage. First off, the stock voltage on my 8320 is 1.360v (when loaded). Highest I can go with 1.360v is 4.3 and its completely stable. 4.4 requires a 0.025v bump, and 4.5 requires a 0.050v bump. Actual load for 4.5GHz is actually 1.376v-1.400v. Anything after that, and it needs more juice than 0.025-0.050v. 4.715GHz (205x23) needs 1.475v (load) to be stable, idle is 1.504v, and temps are still well under 60C. Temps sit around 53-54c during IBT. The issue with the board I have though, isn't that the 8320 can't take more volts and higher multipliers. It has no issue booting a 5-5.2GHz. The problem is the vrm's get too hot. Anything after 4.71GHz and the vrm's start hitting 70C+, with causes em to down some phases to lower temps. Which of course ultimately, makes things unstable (referring to stress testing).
> 
> So, anyone who is looking at boards in the $100-130 range with 6-8 power phase designs, don't expect to reach above 4.7GHz with 100% stability. To be safe, I'd say 4.6-4.7 is about as high as you're going to go on a $100-$140 board, and thats only if you get a decent chip that doesn't want gobs of vcore after 4.4Ghz (like some people were plagued with). You'll need to dip into the higher end 990FX's to get a REALLY good overclocking board. CHF, Sabertooth, UD7, etc.
> 
> Either or though, my $99 rev 1.2 (non-uefi bios) Gigabyte 970A UD3 is doing pretty damn good. I have no complaints. For my 24/7 setup, I'm sitting at 4.5Ghz / 1.4v in BIOS, 1.376v load. Barely hits 42C full load.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 28, 2013)

yea I noticed that the board has some difficulty in keeping vcore stable. im on a budget so will probably upgrade the board and buy another same vgcard for sli! any recommendations??

also when I reset the bios to default, the vcore is even worse with their settings. shall I just set it all minimal and stock, till new board?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Your observations are quite accurate. Even with my original Crosshair V not a Z model, the 8x2 power phase could be improved upon. though they are better than most. My chips is not the greatest I can't get stable above 4.7 GHZ. And 4.7 requires about 1.5 core voltage. Not good. So I run it at 4.6 GHZ at 1.42 core voltage in bios. It would be nice if I had one of those"golden" chips. No such luck. Getting a replacement for my Corsair h100 in a couple of months. Corsair sucks with their aluminum radiator narrow diameter tubing and inferior pump etc. I am going to get either a Swiftech H220 with 240mm copper radiator , powerful 6watt pump as opposed to Corsairs 1.7 volt pump, and 5/8" tubing, and all copper water block. Better quality and lower temps than Corsair. I am waiting for the H320 which is the same as H220 except with 360mm copper radiator and a third 120mm fan. The fans run quieter and more efficiently than the Corsair fans. Should be available  by April on Newegg a etc. The unit is expandable, you can add another radiator and water block for a gpu etc. The H220 will be available the end of February. they come pre-filled as closed loop. But as I said they can be expanded.



Don't forget about the XSPC kits. FrozenCPU is great with shipping btw, I've bought from them a few times.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ew_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 28, 2013)

hi,

is there any noticeable performance boost between the 8350 and 8150 ?
stock/ OC´d

thx


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> hi,
> 
> is there any noticeable performance boost between the 8350 and 8150 ?
> stock/ OC´d
> ...



I do say there is.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/FX-8350_Piledriver_Review/5.html


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I do say there is.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/FX-8350_Piledriver_Review/5.html



sup dave,

nice review, power draw seems improved  
what about  personal impression on gameplay bf3 , FarCry3...


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea I noticed that the board has some difficulty in keeping vcore stable. im on a budget so will probably upgrade the board and buy another same vgcard for sli! any recommendations??
> 
> also when I reset the bios to default, the vcore is even worse with their settings. shall I just set it all minimal and stock, till new board?



Yes no overclocking until you get new motherboard and auto for all settings. I know what a tight budget is. I am retired on social security and fixed pension.

As far as a nice graphics card I would have to know your price range. About 5 weeks ago I updated my graphics card. I got a nice deal from Newegg on a Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3 GB with Boost for $299 . 3 games were included for free. The performance is fantastic runs Battlefield 3 with all the bells and whistles at a very good frame rate. AMD has 12.11 beta drivers that work extremely well and give 15% performance boost over their regular drivers and have customized settings for the new games like far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs etc.  I got it for $299.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> sup dave,
> 
> nice review, power draw seems improved
> what about  personal impression on gameplay bf3 , FarCry3...



Excellent game play if you have a good graphics card like a HD 7950 or a Nvidia  680. Equals the frame rates of of an I7 3770 in Battlefield 3 , Far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs, etc. Only in older or poorly designed cpu-bound games will Intel come out ahead as far as frame rates.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks. at the moment ive got an oc gts450 it runs all the games at max with 50-80fps. I got it for free so that's why its oc'd. I was more thinking about a motherboard for sli/xfire, that is am3+, user oc friendly and like you say within a budget. plus if I find another very cheap gts450 straight on sli....


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 28, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Excellent game play if you have a good graphics card like a HD 7950 or a Nvidia  680. Equals the frame rates of of an I7 3770 in Battlefield 3 , Far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs, etc. Only in older or poorly designed cpu-bound games will Intel come out ahead as far as frame rates.



got a 6990 and 8150 runs nice just thought about an update .....


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> got a 6990 and 8150 runs nice just thought about an update .....



You'll get a bit more VGA performance due to the general improvements that Piledriver gets over Bulldozer, for sure. Every test got a boost, except x87-based loads, which are now 100% emulated(Intel runs in hardware), hence the deficit there.

I am not sure the cost makes it worthwhile, but if you got the cash, and want a new toy to play with, FX-8350 is a good choice, IMHO. I'd be using my in my daily gamer, except I still need it for board reviews.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> got a 6990 and 8150 runs nice just thought about an update .....



No problem hombre. I think you would be happy updating from Bulldozer. The speed of execution of utilities like winzip which is multi-threaded, databases, photoshop, is a good 15% faster than on Bulldozer FX-8150.  It is fun to to overclock if you have the right motherboard a, memory and patience. I like challenges. you know that otherwise why would I be a communist for 40 years of my life.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 28, 2013)

hmmm strange price strategie....

fx-8350 173 Euro
fx-8150 225 Euro 

atleast i save money @ end of year on Electricity bill on same perf level
1 year BD with 6990 they charged me a extra 300 Euro...... i need to get hamsters , lol
(no Peta this was a joke)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 28, 2013)

Thought id share what ive found after my first bit of clocking my 8350 on a chv ,LLC seams to adversly affect stabillity unless set to auto and regardleess of selected vcore it doesnt set right with llc on , with it off i get my requested 1.42 and a stable 4.7  with vref at 214 ,nb and ht at 2420 and 2057 mem


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Thought id share what ive found after my first bit of clocking my 8350 on a chv ,LLC seams to adversly affect stabillity unless set to auto and regardleess of selected vcore it doesnt set right with llc on , with it off i get my requested 1.42 and a stable 4.7  with vref at 214 ,nb and ht at 2420 and 2057 mem



try setting NB to same speed as memory and leave HT @ 24xx.

NB will automatically adjust up to 2400 MHz when 2400 MHz memory is used. Running higher NB than memory affects stability in a big way from my own testing.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> try setting NB to same speed as memory and leave HT @ 24xx.
> 
> NB will automatically adjust up to 2400 MHz when 2400 MHz memory is used. Running higher NB than memory affects stability in a big way from my own testing.



I.ve been running memory , northbridge, and HT link speed at same value. Right now it is 2308 for all of them. My only problem is I occasionally get system freezes which seem to originate from the use of my usb mouse. I switched out the mouse to a different usb mouse and it still occurs randomly and occasionally. This has been a problem since I have this Crosshairs V over a year, even with Bulldozer. So I tend not to believe it has anything to do with my overclock.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> try setting NB to same speed as memory and leave HT @ 24xx.
> 
> NB will automatically adjust up to 2400 MHz when 2400 MHz memory is used. Running higher NB than memory affects stability in a big way from my own testing.



My mem is specd upto 2133 but i cant sink memory speed with nb speed due to ratios i think wwell the menu dosnt allow it ive set it at 2200 dya think lower ?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I.ve been running memory , northbridge, and HT link speed at same value. Right now it is 2308 for all of them. My only problem is I occasionally get system freezes which seem to originate from the use of my usb mouse. I switched out the mouse to a different usb mouse and it still occurs randomly and occasionally. This has been a problem since I have this Crosshairs V over a year, even with Bulldozer. So I tend not to believe it has anything to do with my overclock.



USB issue is known issue with the board itself. Resolved for some USB devices with current BIOSes, just part of all ASUS products.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> My mem is specd upto 2133 but i cant sink memory speed with nb speed due to ratios i think wwell the menu dosnt allow it ive set it at 2200 dya think lower ?




Yeah, I suspected you were running 1866 mem divider with a bclk boost. Just get them all in sync if you can, otherwise, might as well just drop the HTT back down and multi-clock. Easier to get stability that way, IMHO.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> USB issue is known issue with the board itself. Resolved for some USB devices with current BIOSes, just part of all ASUS products.
> 
> Probably got it on the head there. I have the 1703 bios which is the latest, so I think I'll have to change motherboard sometime in next year. Have you checked out the new Asrock Extreme 9 with 12 x 2 power phase. It has awesome specs. Now the question is has their engineering quality improved. Can get it for $159.99 right now now on Mewegg.com. It's a full feauture board with 990FX chip set. Of course that 12X2 powerr phase could be fool's gold if the mosfet quality iis low. They claim to use gold plated Japanese capacitors.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2013)

I have the Extreme9 here for review, will be checking it out soon. Just installing OS on it today, actually, will be testing all week. Got some 1155 and a memory review to come first on the front page, though.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> My mem is specd upto 2133 but i cant sink memory speed with nb speed due to ratios i think wwell the menu dosnt allow it ive set it at 2200 dya think lower ?



Not lower if your northbridge is running higher, leave it alone or try a different front side bus speed that allows for synching speeds. You can always adjust the multiplier up or down, to keep your cpu speed within range you find stable and acceptable.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> i have the extreme9 here for review, will be checking it out soon. Just installing os on it today, actually, will be testing all week. Got some 1155 and a memory review to come first on the front page, though.



1155????


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> USB issue is known issue with the board itself. Resolved for some USB devices with current BIOSes, just part of all ASUS products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sort of i got nb and mem snycd at 2000 but they syncd at 1600 so im at 250 fsb vref to get 2000 ,2500 ht and 4,7 still atm


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> 1155????



Intel Socket 1155...Z77 Express, etc.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Sort of i got nb and mem snycd at 2000 but they syncd at 1600 so im at 250 fsb vref to get 2000 ,2500 ht and 4,7 still atm





Ah.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Intel Socket 1155...Z77 Express, etc.
> 
> 
> Yeah I forgot about those inferior Intel products. Never liked their monopoly pricing. Haven't bought one in over 16 years. Take care.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 28, 2013)

mine is stable but gettimg hotter .it got to 68 cpu temp, damn blast my lazyness i had the stuff to lapp it and opertunity yesterday tut.

Of note i have a heavy copper ek waterblock whos face Is flat clamped with four sprung screws that i tighten fully yet it was like my cpus IHS was concaved and not makeing much contact ill recheck and might lapp it tom


----------



## Irony (Jan 29, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I have the Extreme9 here for review, will be checking it out soon. Just installing OS on it today, actually, will be testing all week. Got some 1155 and a memory review to come first on the front page, though.



I've been looking into that board too. Dont know that it would be worth changing from my current board, fatal1ty with the same 12+2 power phase. I'll be watching your reviews  


Whats the deal with AMD not having any Pcie 3.0?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 29, 2013)

Irony said:


> Whats the deal with AMD not having any Pcie 3.0?



PCIe is provided by the chipset, and can be added at any time, but will wait until when it's truly beneficial to the platform. I don't see any reason for AM3+ to need it, myself.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Irony said:


> I've been looking into that board too. Dont know that it would be worth changing from my current board, fatal1ty with the same 12+2 power phase. I'll be watching your reviews
> 
> 
> Whats the deal with AMD not having any Pcie 3.0?



Probably coming next chip set revision when steamroller comes. It is really irrelevant right now. The current generation of graphics cards with pcie 3.0 give little or no performance benefit over pcie 2.1


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Probably coming next chip set revision when steamroller comes. It is really irrelevant right now. The current generation of graphics cards with pcie 3.0 give little or no performance benefit over pcie 2.1



They are expanding the free way before it becomes congested. I suspect with SR a 1070FX and 1090FX chipset will release (which will have PEG 3.0, USB 3.0, Thunder/Lightning Bolt, ESATA/SATA 3.0 etc etc)


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 29, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> They are expanding the free way before it becomes congested. I suspect with SR a 1070FX and 1090FX chipset will release (which will have PEG 3.0, USB 3.0, Thunder/Lightning Bolt, ESATA/SATA 3.0 etc etc)




 You sure a 1070 chip set will also have the FX designation ? That has not been the case previously and until your post I have heard nothing from AMD to confirm this.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> You sure a 1070 chip set will also have the FX designation ? That has not been the case previously and until your post I have heard nothing from AMD to confirm this.



You didn't read my post thoroughly. I said I suspec.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 29, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> You didn't read my post thoroughly. I said I suspect fool.



Well I supect the fool is not me since I saw the 1070 chipset for what it would most likely be  by historical standards NOT with an FX designation.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Well I supect the fool is not me since I saw the 1070 chipset for what it would most likely be  by historical standards NOT with an FX designation.



Pardon 1070 1090X 1090 FX


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 29, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> Pardon fool 1070 1090X 1090 FX



I liked our prior interaction before negatives were added to it. let's be more comradely, it makes for a more uplifting experience. Take care brother.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2013)

Remain civil folks


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 29, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I have the Extreme9 here for review, will be checking it out soon. Just installing OS on it today, actually, will be testing all week. Got some 1155 and a memory review to come first on the front page, though.



ooooooooo, hurry up dave! 

Speaking of Extreme9, the price is pretty damn good:
ASRock 990FX Extreme9 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s US...


----------



## Altered (Feb 2, 2013)

Got my new FX 8320 all warmed up. Just figured Id join the thread not to sure what my peak OC will be as I am very satisfied with 4.4. I haven't got to play with a AMD in years so I'm having a little fun. 
Ill take any comments criticism tips etc. 
Not sure these are good or average numbers. 
Cinebench 7.57
IBT passes on High

Max temp 51c according to CPUID

Update: Got it to 4.5 temps are staying 51c Max.


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 2, 2013)

Altered said:


> Got my new FX 8320 all warmed up. Just figured Id join the thread not to sure what my peak OC will be as I am very satisfied with 4.4. I haven't got to play with a AMD in years so I'm having a little fun.
> Ill take any comments criticism tips etc.
> Not sure these are good or average numbers.
> Cinebench 7.57
> ...



Nice results dude! those temperatures are nice and safe I'd say if you're lucky you can push it even further(if you're up for it).


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 2, 2013)

Not too shabby.


----------



## Irony (Feb 2, 2013)

I think I'm gonna move back to just 8gb of RAM. Mainly because its basically pointless to have 16 and easier to overclock a single set of dual channel. The other 8 are going in a LAN rig I'm making with a friend, which is also gonna be FX based. What do you think, I'm not decided between 4100, 4300 or 6100. All are in the price range, not sure if the extra 200mhz between 4100 and 4300 justify it and I don't know if the extra 2 cores on 6100 are worth another $15 or whatever it is. 


One more thing about RAM, I wanna pick the two best sticks to keep, is there any quickish way to see which ones are most stable without overclocking them one at a time?


@JohnnyFiVE, nice score.  I got a little less than that at 4.7. Mine needs more volts than yours at that speed too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Go for the Hex Core


----------



## electech13 (Feb 8, 2013)

*preferred mobo to oc fx-8350*

Just curious what most here prefer to use to oc their FX chips? Mainly the 8350.

Asus or Gigabyte and between the GA-990FXA-UD3/5/7 vs M5A99FX Pro R2.0/Sabbertooth/Crosshair?

I currently have the Giga UD3 board and its pretty good. Can oc 4.5 to 4.85Ghz fairly easily and stable..want to go to 5.. but i'm finding a lot of fluctuations with the voltages and the clock speeds.. i've tried different LLC settings and have all the bios controls like c&q, ce1, c6, turbo, etc... all off. auto and manual voltages.. but seems to some throttling happening when under load.. and voltages change a lot.. other then that.. it's all good but I know the Digi+ power controls and the vrm's are supposedly better on Asus so that is why I'm considering the switch..


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2013)

I enjoy my chvf...


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 8, 2013)

electech13 said:


> Just curious what most here prefer to use to oc their FX chips? Mainly the 8350.
> 
> Asus or Gigabyte and between the GA-990FXA-UD3/5/7 vs M5A99FX Pro R2.0/Sabbertooth/Crosshair?
> 
> I currently have the Giga UD3 board and its pretty good. Can oc 4.5 to 4.85Ghz fairly easily and stable..want to go to 5.. but i'm finding a lot of fluctuations with the voltages and the clock speeds.. i've tried different LLC settings and have all the bios controls like c&q, ce1, c6, turbo, etc... all off. auto and manual voltages.. but seems to some throttling happening when under load.. and voltages change a lot.. other then that.. it's all good but I know the Digi+ power controls and the vrm's are supposedly better on Asus so that is why I'm considering the switch..



I would have to say there is a slight edge for Crosshair V  but the Gigabyte 990FX UD-7 is in the same class and if you are so wasteful and extravagant to want to run a quad Crossfire gpu setup then it is the winner.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I would have to say there is a slight edge for Crosshair V  but the Gigabyte 990FX UD-7 is in the same class and if you are so wasteful and extravagant to want to run a quad Crossfire gpu setup then it is the winner.



quadfire only works with Dual GPU cards. Theyve yet to have 4 vidcards in Crossfire in a machine ( not enough cable points)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> quadfire only works with Dual GPU cards. Theyve yet to have 4 vidcards in Crossfire in a machine ( not enough cable points)



No you have been able to quadfire since the HD 38X0 days. I had 4 3850 256mb's in quadfire back in the day.


----------



## Irony (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/hd7970_quadfire_eyefinity_review/2


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 10, 2013)

cdawall said:


> No you have been able to quadfire since the HD 38X0 days. I had 4 3850 256mb's in quadfire back in the day.
> 
> http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2007/11/15/amd_radeon_hd_3800/011_58179.jpg


  I am sure your correct on this because I saw a post by an authoritative user that the UD7 had full quad crossfire support at the x16 level.


----------



## erocker (Feb 10, 2013)

Quad CrossFire technically works, though a Tri-CrossFire setup will generally work/scale better with more applications.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2013)

erocker said:


> Quad CrossFire technically works, though a Tri-CrossFire setup will generally work/scale better with more applications.



I still have a rig setup running dual 3870X2's it semi scales in most new games with the last drivers that worked with it.


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 10, 2013)

erocker said:


> Quad CrossFire technically works, though a Tri-CrossFire setup will generally work/scale better with more applications.


That is part of the reason I suggested it is wasteful and inefficient for the large sum of money expended.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2013)

Altered said:


> Got my new FX 8320 all warmed up. Just figured Id join the thread not to sure what my peak OC will be as I am very satisfied with 4.4. I haven't got to play with a AMD in years so I'm having a little fun.
> Ill take any comments criticism tips etc.
> Not sure these are good or average numbers.
> Cinebench 7.57
> ...


4.40GHz, that is what I hit with my 8120 via a very small bump in vCore 1.375v. 
Nice OC.


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello Super, just changed my o.c to 4.73 GHz from 4.6 +.  My temps under stress with IBT set at high for 20 runs was 67 Celsius package (core). By the way I am awaiting product introduction of the Swiftech H320. Much better than Corsair H100 the Swiftech H220 has an all copper radiator with a pump that 3 times more powerful than on the Corsair H100. It has 5/8 inch tubing That is wider and more flexible than in Corsair units. Did I forget the fact it is expandable you can add a second radiator and a GPU block. I had said I wanted the H320 because soon to be released H220 comes with 240mm radiator and the 320 when released will come standard with 360mm all copper radiator. The price for the 220 is about $149 for the H320 $176.  These are closed loop pre-filled AIO liquid coolers that are expandable. Checkout the Swiftech forum on overclocker.com . I estimate my core temps will drop at least 8 degrees Celcius under stress with H320.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone here running fx4100 and 970a-ud3 v1.0/1.1 care to post there voltages to me thx


----------



## d1nky (Feb 13, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Anyone here running fx4100 and 970a-ud3 v1.0/1.1 care to post there voltages to me thx



I was thinking on buying that board for my fx4100....whats it like??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 13, 2013)

haven't been in here in awhile hows it going guys


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I was thinking on buying that board for my fx4100....whats it like??



good i just cant get these voltages right since i updated bios keeps throwing errors in occt linpack with  avx after like 30


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 13, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> good i just cant get these voltages right since i updated bios keeps throwing errors in occt linpack with  avx after like 30



is it the UD3 or D3



Edit: old


----------



## d1nky (Feb 13, 2013)

nice to see a bunch of 4100 guys lol


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

this is pissing me off 
im + .0750v on cpu core and + .50v on cpu nb still cant get back to my old stable 4.2Ghz that i had on the F5 bios


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> this is pissing me off
> im + .0750v on cpu core and + .50v on cpu nb still cant get back to my old stable 4.2Ghz that i had on the F5 bios



is there a BIOs newer than the one you have


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nope went from f5 to F8b got a backup of the F5 to flash back if this keeps this up
i went through the same thing before when i originally oc'd it on F5
trying auto voltages for shits and giggles now


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Nope went from f5 to F8b got a backup of the F5 to flash back if this keeps this up
> i went through the same thing before when i originally oc'd it on F5
> trying auto voltages for shits and giggles now



i wouldn't use auto when Oc'd as it will make the PC unstable because the volts will be jumping around low to high


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

I know goofing around since its being stubborn
 I can only see core in your pic what are your settings for other voltages
Also I wanted to be clear even at 1.5v temps are good so core is not the issue

Just checked CPUz we have CPU's from the same batch all the numbers match


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 14, 2013)

CPU ~ x24 multi
         1.440v
         Bus Speed 200MHz
         Rated FSB raised to 2400MHz from 2000MHz

NB ~ 2400MHz
       1.15v

RAM ~ 1600MHz
         1.5v


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> CPU ~ x24 multi
> 1.440v
> Bus Speed 200MHz
> Rated FSB raised to 2400MHz from 2000MHz
> ...


And what did u test with I'm trying his now at 21x no go
Is that CPU nb or other nb voltage


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> And what did u test with I'm trying his now at 21x no go
> Is that CPU nb or other nb voltage



Prime95 for about 5 hours and the other nb as i don't believe CPU NB volts can be raised hmm i'll have to check though


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Prime95 for about 5 hours and the other nb as i don't believe CPU NB volts can be raised hmm i'll have to check though



On my board its CPU nb vid


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> On my board its CPU nb vid



that might be it but i wouldn't raise it unless your VRM has heatsinks on them and you have a fan blowing on them or they wood overheat and potentially fry the board


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> that might be it but i wouldn't raise it unless your VRM has heatsinks on them and you have a fan blowing on them or they wood overheat and potentially fry the board


i'll try it at normal, thanks for all your help i really do appreciate it.
i do have sinks and fans 8+2 vrm on the UD3
ive had it raised not to 1.5 tho, at +.100v its at 1.3500
what was the default voltage on yours it should be easy to determine which is which by comparing the default voltage
my normal nb is 1.105
the cpu nb VID is 1.2500 i think


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> i'll try it at normal, thanks for all your help i really do appreciate it.
> i do have sinks and fans 8+2 vrm on the UD3
> ive had it raised not to 1.5 tho, at +.100v its at 1.3500
> what was the default voltage on yours it should be easy to determine which is which by comparing the default voltage
> ...



1.05 default NB and CPU NB can't remember but 1.5 is way to high


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> 1.05 default NB and CPU NB can't remember but 1.5 is way to high



thx again 
currently im at 21x, with 1.15 on the regular nb, stock 1.25 on the cpu nb, and 1.44 vcore 
1hr AVX linpac 64 bit no errors
i ran this once and it found a error quickly, went into bios changed both HT speeds to 2000 and that seems to have done it
before they where 2000 2400 im going to try 2400 2400 now 

if i determine that it was the HT speeds i will likey up the multi some more and test again
Edit: tried 2400 2400 windows loaded with basic color scheme so i will take that as a yes to it being HT related now testing 22.5x multi


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> thx again
> currently im at 21x, with 1.15 on the regular nb, stock 1.25 on the cpu nb, and 1.44 vcore
> 1hr AVX linpac 64 bit no errors
> i ran this once and it found a error quickly, went into bios changed both HT speeds to 2000 and that seems to have done it
> ...



have you disabled some of the power save features


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 14, 2013)

Been messing tonight and got a stable 4.7Ghz, it actually never deviates from that voltage even at load (decent board). Also managed to get my four sticks of 1600mhz xms3 up to 1946Mhz still at 1.65v, not too shoddy.

My cooling however is currently crap but I'm thinking a decent AIO should get me to 5Ghz.

Lulz at the crappy gflops


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> have you disabled some of the power save features



yes all the usual suspects
QnQ
CPB
AMD APM

4.5 isn't stable, i just wanted to get back to 4.2
if i need more perf i will just pick up an FX83xx
thanks again


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 14, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Been messing tonight and got a stable 4.7Ghz, it actually never deviates from that voltage even at load (decent board). Also managed to get my four sticks of 1600mhz xms3 up to 1946Mhz still at 1.65v, not too shoddy.
> 
> My cooling however is currently crap but I'm thinking a decent AIO should get me to 5Ghz.
> 
> ...




 For cooling try the Swiftech H220 will be released in next 10 days all copper 240 mm radiator 5 watt pump (3 times more powerful than Corsair H100 pump. It also while AIO offers expandability. You can add another radiator of various sizes and a GPU block.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 14, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> For cooling try the Swiftech H220 will be released in next 10 days all copper 240 mm radiator 5 watt pump (3 times more powerful than Corsair H100 pump. It also while AIO offers expandability. You can add another radiator of various sizes and a GPU block.


This is better than the Corsair H 100 series?


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 14, 2013)

Super XP said:


> This is better than the Corsair H 100 series?




Yes. They estimate at load 4 degrees celcius cooler than H100. The tubing is an 1/8 inch greater diameter than Corsair but is more flexible. Please check out their website, but better yet the forum on overclocker,.com for Swiftech. They are going to give Corsair a run for their money. They have been in the water cooling business for years, but not AIO. They manufacture their own pumps and radiators to keep their quality standards high.Their fans are quieter than Corsair while offering good air flow.  They will be marketing in Canada at that chain NC something or other . I never remember their initials.


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 14, 2013)

Super XP said:


> This is better than the Corsair H 100 series?



 Yes! The Corsair liquid coolers are made from outsourced components. Their radiators are aluminum and are made by the same company that produces radiators for Thermaltake and the other schlock brands. An all copper radiator is a better disperser of heat than an aluminum radiator. Custom water loops use copper radiators. Also the pump on Corsair H100 is a pathetic 1.7 watts versus the 5 watt pump that Swiftech designs and manufactures themselves for the H220 and H320. They demoed their new product at the C,E,S. In Las Vegas a few weeks back. Will be sold at that large Canadian computer retailer that begins with an N. Sorry I forgot the name but NC something or other. Checkout Swiftech's forum on overclocker.com


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 15, 2013)

Sold my rig.....Going to build a beast, but I'm gonna wait it out until the summer. I'm still going to be on TPU everyday though, it's an addiction


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 15, 2013)

m





...PACMAN... said:


> Sold my rig.....Going to build a beast, but I'm gonna wait it out until the summer. I'm still going to be on TPU everyday though, it's an addiction



   Hope your staying with AMD. By late summer they should have a updated release of Vishera CPUs


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 15, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> m
> 
> Hope your staying with AMD. By late summer they should have a updated release of Vishera CPUs



Good to know, thanks. Who knows what I will go with atm, Intel/Nvidia/AMD I'm no fan boy so I shall assess the best options when the time comes and take it from there. Either way, I'm going to do it the right way this time and have a system that meets my now hefty requirements (Which really is just max gaming with smooth framerates plus a bit of media encoding ability) 

High quality components, no skimping and hopefully, relatively quiet. I'm excited and yes, it will test my patience to wait but that build up to the actual day of getting your goodies and then ensuring the setup is tidy is the best bit I reckon. Other than the benching, gaming and stuff once it's up and running of course


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 15, 2013)

I've wacked my FX-6300 upto 4.1ghz seeing as that is what it will turbo boost to. I am on the stock cooler and the most ive seen it get upto is 51c. I do ofcourse want it to go higher, hopefully 4.4/4.5Ghz. What budget/good cooler can I get to do the job of keeping it below 60c? 

Ideas on a postcard


----------



## nt300 (Feb 15, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> I've wacked my FX-6300 upto 4.1ghz seeing as that is what it will turbo boost to. I am on the stock cooler and the most ive seen it get upto is 51c. I do ofcourse want it to go higher, hopefully 4.4/4.5Ghz. What budget/good cooler can I get to do the job of keeping it below 60c?
> 
> Ideas on a postcard


Any after market air cooler is better than the stock. You can also try the Corsair H70 or H60 i think, good value and great performance.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

I use a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 with one fan even at 1.5v vcore i don't see anything over 52*


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 15, 2013)

Do the FX chips have individual core temp thermometers? Mine are showing exact same temp which dont seem right.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

FX core temp sensors are fubar mine read lower then ambient temps yet the motherboard cpu temp reading is right.
Even that is wrong at idle I get sub 20* readings


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 15, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> FX core temp sensors are fubar mine read lower then ambient temps yet the motherboard cpu temp reading is right.
> Even that is wrong at idle I get sub 20* readings
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130215/fx temp lol.png



Oh dear, not good when you want to know temps when clocking, mine isn't that bad. What does the TMPIN0/1/2 read? Is any of them for the chipset?


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

tmpin 0 1 are motherboard tmpim 1 may be vrm but im not sure.
For safety sake i leave hardware thermal control on to prevent meltdown, i figure if anything the chip will know its too hot and throttle since nothing else can read it properly.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 15, 2013)

Good idea, here's a screenshot of mine atm. Possibly 1 and 2 could be chipset?


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> Good idea, here's a screenshot of mine atm. Possibly 1 and 2 could be chipset?



u have no vrm cooling on the DS3 right ? that would lead me to believe tmpin 1 is VRM, 0 is NB and 2 is CPU like mine 

you should be careful with voltage with those vrm's they will burn up and 65* is pretty much the limit for temps on FX IIRC
Basicly dont push that any further without better CPU cooling and some heat sinks on the VRM


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 15, 2013)

I've got a 80mm fan blowing in from the case onto the chipset area, the NB gets hot even at stock and idle, I might get my digital thermometer out and have a probe about. I have only bumped the voltage up 1 notch in the bios, I did that only because OCCT came back with a error after 10-20 secs or so at 4.1Ghz, it still comes back with the error with the slight voltage increase but the system runs ok. Prime95 doesn't seem to stress all the cores for some reason?


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> I've got a 80mm fan blowing in from the case onto the chipset area, the NB gets hot even at stock and idle, I might get my digital thermometer out and have a probe about. I have only bumped the voltage up 1 notch in the bios, I did that only because OCCT came back with a error after 10-20 secs or so at 4.1Ghz, it still comes back with the error with the slight voltage increase but the system runs ok. Prime95 doesn't seem to stress all the cores for some reason?



correct AVX enabled Linpac works best on real multicore CPU i use occt as well because prime does jack squat i can run an hour of prime at 4.8ghz under 50* AVX linpac errors within minutes and hits near 60*.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 15, 2013)

I will get some of those little aluminium heatsinks, should help to get some heat away from them. Cheers


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 15, 2013)

I have managed the highest eco over clock ive ever got 4.743 with turbo off and all economy features on .I can force it full clock in Windows or have it idleing at 1.5ghz.
Seems to me it likes to manage its own power with me mearly allowing between 1and 1.5 vcore
Mine neads lapping its IHS is dished in a bit


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2013)

So since I got my 8320, I've been stable at 4.7 for 24/7 use. Has anyone been able to get there 83xx stable at 5GHz using air or AIW cooler? I had my chance back in January (when Tucson was at its coldest) but I wasn't able to get 5GHz stable. Now that spring is coming, I can forget about 5GHz lol.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 19, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> So since I got my 8320, I've been stable at 4.7 for 24/7 use. Has anyone been able to get there 83xx stable at 5GHz using air or AIW cooler? I had my chance back in January (when Tucson was at its coldest) but I wasn't able to get 5GHz stable. Now that spring is coming, I can forget about 5GHz lol.



I've got to 5 stabley .but it needed lots of corev and then got too hot over time.
I lapped it at the weekend and it was dished in significantly to the point that the tim wasn't looking good on removal.
I took stepped photos and imho its oddly concave .not any more though 

Im waiting a short time for the tim to set and the spare time to have another go at 5+


----------



## Irony (Feb 20, 2013)

5ghz was needing too much cpu voltage, like upwards of 1.65. more than I wanted to do. Never got it completely stable, as thats as many volts as I was willing to push. Also quite a bit toastier than I want. I'm seriously considering water now, getting some parts picked out. I'll have a build thread whenever that happens


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2013)

its interesting that voltage deltas are pretty much the same as the Athlon XP days


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got my new cooler heading to me so I'm looking forward to getting my chip faster, I've got some heat sinks enroute for the fets. Happy days 
Is it just a matter of upping the multi and giving some more juice? Will my ddr 1600 run any faster with any great performance boost?


----------



## Irony (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya, the way I do it is just raise the multi one click, boot up and check for stability with prime95 or IBT and then if it isn't stable raise the voltage one and try it again. 

What cooler do you have coming? 

As far as I know CPU clock doesn't have much effect on memory performance. NB tends to be what helps in that regard, along with memory speed and timings of course.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 20, 2013)

Cooler master T2. Got a fairly hefty surface area on the ali and a 12cm fan. I'm going to put the stock fan off the billy basic cooler above the gets as I think keeping them cool is going to be my biggest headache. But if I can get 4.4ghz ish I will be happy. Maybe I will up the nb and maybe get a higher clock out the gpu? Will have a play.


----------



## Irony (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh ok. I think 4.4 should be doable.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 21, 2013)

How did you manage getting 4.5Ghz on stock volts? Hopefully my cooler will be here today so I can get started clocking on the weekend


----------



## Irony (Feb 22, 2013)

When I first started it seemed kinda volt hungry, needed 1.4 or so for that. but after a couple weeks I redid my oveclock going in really small increments and I made it all the way to 4.5 on stock volts. Somehow it seemed like it got more stable. 4.6 takes about 1.4 I think, and 4.7 was almost 1.5, then anything above that I have had lots of trouble getting stable. 

Also, arctic silver5 takes way too bloody long to cure. It was several weeks before I was getting acceptable temps.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 22, 2013)

I still see ppl using prime95 for stability testing
Prime is not suitable for modern cpu's it *will not* stress them enough to find faults or reach max temp


----------



## Irony (Feb 22, 2013)

Ya and on these piledrivers prime says that cores are failing no matter what


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 23, 2013)

Well got the monster on. Had to take the case fan and put it on the back instead, no big deal just means I can direct the cool air over the mosfets
 Waiting on the sinks coming from china so not going to push it until they come but even at 4.1 it is way cooler. Will I notice better temps when the paste settles? I put just enough on to cover without squishing out the sides.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 23, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> its interesting that voltage deltas are pretty much the same as the Athlon XP days



Indeed , bit weird.
Another thing ive noticed is that regardless of applied  coreV (1.45v on mine @4.74ghz) the cpuidv in overdrive never changes ie the per core applied core volts(1.332).
This can be upped only by the overdrive utility. 
What's going on here? Is it a software misread, I havent had the time to investigate it


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

i´ll make some test FX-8350 vs. FX-8150 
as soon the new build is done..... they still charge you 50+ Euro more on the FX-8150


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> i´ll make some test FX-8350 vs. FX-8150
> as soon the new build is done..... they still charge you 50+ Euro more on the FX-8150
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130223/P1010030.jpg



Very interested in your 8350 oc results as ive  a T chip and you have a N plus yours is a different batch


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 24, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Very interested in your 8350 oc results as ive  a T chip and you have a N plus yours is a different batch


 How do you tell N vs T and what significance does it have. Also his batch number is unusual . It is 1302. I guess after they run 01-12 on first two digits they continue upwards so that you dont mistake a December 2012 chip with a December 2013 chip. So 13 is January 2013 and a December 2013 chip would be 24--.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> How do you tell N vs T and what significance does it have. Also his batch number is unusual . It is 1302. I guess after they run 01-12 on first two digits they continue upwards so that you dont mistake a December 2012 chip with a December 2013 chip. So 13 is January 2013 and a December 2013 chip would be 24--.



I don't know what significance it has but you can see on his pic a little N on the corner of the interposer top right(interface pcb) not on the ihs mine has a T,  cadaveca hinted at possible differences but couldn't elaborate which has left me intrigued


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 24, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I don't know what significance it has but you can see on his pic a little N on the corner of the interposer top right(interface pcb) not on the ihs mine has a T,  cadaveca hinted at possible differences but couldn't elaborate which has left me intrigued



Yes I can see it when I zoom the picture. Cadaveca did not indicate whether T was better than N did he???


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Yes I can see it when I zoom the picture. Cadaveca did not indicate whether T was better than N did he???



No , that just makes it more intriguing


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 24, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> No , that just makes it more intriguing



I do not like man-created mysteries. Let the light shine on it.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I do not like man-created mysteries. Let the light shine on it.



The answer is that I don't know, but I think it's something we should pay attention to. I nthe past, I've found "T" chips to be better, and be able to handle higher voltage. But it's been some time since I've had more than a few AMD CPUs of the same model to play with. Back in 939 days I must have had over 1000 chips go through my hands, and I do think "T" chips seemed better then.

That might not apply now, however.

The only way to find out is to track it, I guess. It might prove unimportant.


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 24, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> The answer is that I don't know, but I think it's something we should pay attention to. I nthe past, I've found "T" chips to be better, and be able to handle higher voltage. But it's been some time since I've had more than a few AMD CPUs of the same model to play with. Back in 939 days I must have had over 1000 chips go through my hands, and I do think "T" chips seemed better then.
> 
> That might not apply now, however.
> 
> The only way to find out is to track it, I guess. It might prove unimportant.



What percentage of the FX chips are T versus n? If it is a very low percentage it may prove difficult to track and database any trend. Few of us have access to enough chips to run into a T chip. And too few of us would even know to look for it so we could keep track.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> What percentage of the FX chips are T versus n? If it is a very low percentage it may prove difficult to track and database any trend. Few of us have access to enough chips to run into a T chip. And too few of us would even know to look for it so we could keep track.



We can make a start


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> The answer is that I don't know, but I think it's something we should pay attention to. I nthe past, I've found "T" chips to be better, and be able to handle higher voltage. But it's been some time since I've had more than a few AMD CPUs of the same model to play with. Back in 939 days I must have had over 1000 chips go through my hands, and I do think "T" chips seemed better then.
> 
> That might not apply now, however.
> 
> The only way to find out is to track it, I guess. It might prove unimportant.



Location on the wafer makes more of a difference than T vs N as well as the batch of the individual chips.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Location on the wafer makes more of a difference than T vs N as well as the batch of the individual chips.



Whilst I don't disgree in a way I do as defects dont happen in any particular area .
Anyway a statement like that should only be made if you KNOW what the T or N mean. ... do you. ?


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 25, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Location on the wafer makes more of a difference than T vs N as well as the batch of the individual chips.



I suspected that location on the wafer was important as you see so many differences in over clocking even in the same batch number with proper motherboard selection.  I have batch 1236 8350 CPU that is running on the Asus Cross hair V. (Not the Formula Z) . I can only over clock to 4.78 GHZ  and that is at 1.52 volts. At 4.6 GHZ  I only require  1.41 volts.  VID is 1.325  v.  I have a H100 liquid cooler. My temps go sky high at 4.78 GHZ
Under stress like. 67 Celcius with OCCT after 4 or 5 minutes that is core temp. I know the H100 is usually not good enough for 5 GHZ but for 4.8 it should be adequate. I am opting for a Swiftech H320 Liquid cooler that has a 360 mm copper radiator better tubing and better pump than Corsairs junk. It should be to market in about 6 weeks. Then I'll be able to push the CPU a little further. But it is obvious I have one of the poorer chips from my batch.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 25, 2013)

the RIG is up´n running, need to rush @ work.... will show some FX-8350 vs. FX-8150 tonight...... maybe we get behind that "N"


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2013)

So I am currently sitting at 4.1Ghz before I push on, once my heatsinks for the mosfets arrive. I have angled airflow over them so that should help keep them cool, the CPU is at 1.275v to get 4.1Ghz stable and sitting at 47/48c at 100% load. So my question do you think I have a eco chip that needs very little power to get high clock's? So in theory I should beable to get a high OC? Maybe my board is going to be the weakest link? I have run a few benchmarks and I am quite suprised what it actually runs fairly parallel with other more powerful chips.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 26, 2013)

Chip AMD FX-8150







3DMark AMD FX-8150
















Cinebench 11.5 AMD FX-8150











Unigine 4.0 DX11 AMD FX-8150











all Settings are Stock !!!
more to come (8350 vs. 8150) or gimme some info what you like to see before i´ll switch the CPU (benches)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Whilst I don't disgree in a way I do as defects dont happen in any particular area .
> Anyway a statement like that should only be made if you KNOW what the T or N mean. ... do you. ?



I have discussed it on XS with others and there are some ideas floating around. No one outside of AMD seems to really know for sure what it references to. The letters do not line up with manufacturing plants, processes or even substrate materials. It might be that the letter refers to location on the wafer itself which would explain a lot about why there are substantially more of one chip than the other. There is a higher likelihood an edge chip would be defective and there are less of them to begin with. 

Now why since the dawn of 754/939 this has worked out and been documented that T chips are high voltage CPU's and N chips are low voltage CPU's I do not know. In all honesty it could purely be AMD binning CPU's at the wafer level.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 26, 2013)

u guys make me really nosy about that "T" & "N" thingy 
is there something i can do to squeeze out more Info besides cpu-z delivers ?


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> u guys make me really nosy about that "T" & "N" thingy
> is there something i can do to squeeze out more Info besides cpu-z delivers ?



Ditto- making me want to pull the side cover off of my FX-8350 rig to see if I have a T or N chip.. hopefully I can see it w/o pulling the cooler off. 

Mine does 4.4Ghz with only a multi change to 22x and no other changes


----------



## Irony (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol, now I wanna pull my cooler and see. I'm pretty sure I can't see anything with the giant noctua still on there. And I'm out of thermal paste; dangit. I don't know my batch number either forgot to look when I popped it in.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> Ditto- making me want to pull the side cover off of my FX-8350 rig to see if I have a T or N chip.. hopefully I can see it w/o pulling the cooler off.
> 
> Mine does 4.4Ghz with only a multi change to 22x and no other changes





Irony said:


> Lol, now I wanna pull my cooler and see. I'm pretty sure I can't see anything with the giant noctua still on there. And I'm out of thermal paste; dangit. I don't know my batch number either forgot to look when I popped it in.



Guys u've been to horny pop that CPU in the mobo , make pictures first


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Guys u've been to horny pop that CPU in the mobo , make pictures first



Hardware is meant to be run not to pose for the camera...... translation- oops I forgot!


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 28, 2013)

running ALLBenchmark 1.0 Beta21  with AMD FX-8150@4GHz







3DMARK Professional 1.0 with AMD FX-8150@4GHz


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 28, 2013)

ok here are the amd FX-8350@4GHz Results:

HD7950
Core 1GHz
MEM 1375MHz
















you can see some performance increase over 8150@4GHz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just bought a FX 8320 so benchmarks coming soon


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> ok here are the amd FX-8350@4GHz Results:
> 
> HD7950
> Core 1GHz
> ...



I had similar 3dmark results with my fx4100 lol


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice! quite a difference!


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 28, 2013)

got it stable @4,4GHz 1.40Volt
















the mainboard or cpu is kinda bitchy on overclock past 4,4Ghz
if i was going past 4,4Ghz it alway crashed while doing physik tests


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I had similar 3dmark results with my fx4100 lol




Did you post recently on over clock.net FX owner's club?  I will have to check it out because I remember you saying something off the wall there about the CPU capability being inadequate in some respect and your analysis was totally off. If I got the wrong guy accept my apology.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Did you post recently on over clock.net FX owner's club? I will have to check it out because I remember you saying something off the wall there about the CPU capability being inadequate in some respect and your analysis was totally off. If I got the wrong guy accept my apology.



I was partly being sarcastic with what I just posted. and I thought you looked familiar. and no I tend not to make judgements upon hardware due to my lack of experience of such! I think you even gave me advice on a graphics card or cpu to purchase.


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I was partly being sarcastic with what I just posted. and I thought you looked familiar. and no I tend not to make judgements upon hardware due to my lack of experience of such! I think you even gave me advice on a graphics card or cpu to purchase.



Your error was stating that in gaming the FX CPUs would not be octoultilized as no games support it. That is absolutely incorrect. Battle Field III, Hit Man, Sleeping Dogs, Crisis 3, and a whole host of other new games support 8 cores.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

I might start a thread asking this question because ive been told off many a time for mentioning games using 8 cores and that its wasted.......im not sure if im allowed to quote from another thread but here it is 

''Those 2 extra cores over the FX6300 cost a lot and won't be much use unless your going to do 3D rendering/video converting but even while idling they'll eat power and produce heat. As for being future proof YEAAAAH No games are a still mostly 2 core and improving really really slowy look at Skyrim that game is almost entirely single core. The only game I can think of that use more than 4 cores properly is BF3 and that loads each core 30-40% on an FX 8350 so on yours you'd get 40-53% load per core which is perfectly okay. Most games get usage like this:
core 0: 70-95%
core 1: 10-40%
core 2: 0-40%
core 3: 0-40%
core 4: 0%
core 5: 0%
core 6: 0%
core 7: 0%
However if you have the money and cooling the FX8350 is the better chip just not the most cost effective choice''

so who do I believe? and I did google it before writing that ocn btw...and I think we're generalising to most games?


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I might start a thread asking this question because ive been told off many a time for mentioning games using 8 cores and that its wasted.......im not sure if im allowed to quote from another thread but here it is
> 
> ''Those 2 extra cores over the FX6300 cost a lot and won't be much use unless your going to do 3D rendering/video converting but even while idling they'll eat power and produce heat. As for being future proof YEAAAAH No games are a still mostly 2 core and improving really really slowy look at Skyrim that game is almost entirely single core. The only game I can think of that use more than 4 cores properly is BF3 and that loads each core 30-40% on an FX 8350 so on yours you'd get 40-53% load per core which is perfectly okay. Most games get usage like this:
> core 0: 70-95%
> ...



The key here when they say most games it is most old games. Of the games released in the past 6 moths most of the popular ones give 8 core support. It will only get better nw that PS4 has an 8 core AMD processor under the hood and all ports from PS4 will therefore give 8 core support. The X Box is another that will give 8 core support.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

aaahhh.... so what ive learnt from this and ill stick to this whenever questioned, recent games are able to utilise 8 cores (because if they required 8 then obviously 2,4 and 6 wouldn't work), so when people say 'don't waste the money, theres no such thing as 8 core gaming or ''future proofing'' ill ignore such, and like you said with the consoles of tomorrow being 8 core, itll manifest into PC gaming. And by 'most' we're talking AAA titles with bigger engine sizes of the last several months. 


edit: to show my fx 3dmark result isn't toooo far behind, although I had massive throttling and its a four core. 

http://www.3dmark.com/is/214306
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/193940
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/197909


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> aaahhh.... so what ive learnt from this and ill stick to this whenever questioned, recent games are able to utilise 8 cores (because if they required 8 then obviously 2,4 and 6 wouldn't work), so when people say 'don't waste the money, theres no such thing as 8 core gaming or ''future proofing'' ill ignore such, and like you said with the consoles of tomorrow being 8 core, itll manifest into PC gaming. And by 'most' we're talking AAA titles with bigger engine sizes of the last several months.
> 
> No sweat. I have made more than my share of errors and misconceptions here and elsewhere.   We all live and learn. When we stop learning then it is time to die. Enjoy your new rig. Supposed to be a refresh of Vishera sometime near the end of June. There might be an FX 8370 at a higher clock speed. Possibly that thermal mesh that was supposed to be in the current Visheras, but never made it in , may be in this next refresh. That would aid thermals and would be welcome.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 4, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> u guys make me really nosy about that "T" & "N" thingy
> is there something i can do to squeeze out more Info besides cpu-z delivers ?


 Too much work to pull my H100 off the CPU. But for me anyway, I got the bus speed at 277 or something close. Never could do this B4 with other CPU's.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 4, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Too much work to pull my H100 off the CPU. But for me anyway, I got the bus speed at 277 or something close. Never could do this B4 with other CPU's.




  So you have been over clocking the front side bus. Must have gotten some nice benchmarks at 277.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 4, 2013)

I want in. What is the average oc on the 8150 with stock voltage?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 4, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I want in. What is the average oc on the 8150 with stock voltage?



hard to say as some 8150s don't have the same stock voltages


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2013)

So i'm upto 4.3Ghz atm with 1.30v, I have noticed it goes upto 1.35 in aida64 under stress testing but it's rock solid so i'm happy enough. Still waiting on the mosfets heatsinks coming from china, but shouldn't be much longer now on those so will push it harder then. Still cant work out how the cores would be cooler than the cpu itself though? Am I right in thining 1.5v is the max for these chips?


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 7, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> So i'm upto 4.3Ghz atm with 1.30v, I have noticed it goes upto 1.35 in aida64 under stress testing but it's rock solid so i'm happy enough. Still waiting on the mosfets heatsinks coming from china, but shouldn't be much longer now on those so will push it harder then. Still cant work out how the cores would be cooler than the cpu itself though? Am I right in thining 1.5v is the max for these chips?



 About 1.57 volts is the limit. I do not think you can do that with your boards very limited power phase control.Even with the heatsinks you plan on installing, I wouldn't raise your voltage above 1.45 or so.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> About 1.57 volts is the limit. I do not think you can do that with your boards very limited power phase control.Even with the heatsinks you plan on installing, I wouldn't raise your voltage above 1.45 or so.



Ok thanks for that. If I can get 4.5/4.6GHz I will be happy, tbh it's mainly for FSX as the other games I play run fine at 4GHz and even stock, it's just FSX needs so much to run decent.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 7, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> Still cant work out how the cores would be cooler than the cpu itself though? Am I right in thining 1.5v is the max for these chips?



This is because the core temperature reported by the on-chip sensor isnt really accurate up till a certain point.
Amd's temperature sensor only becomes accurate from 45C and up, so if your temperatures are below 45C, chances are the socket sensor will report something like 40, while the core temps will be still hoovering somewhere close to 30-35.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> This is because the core temperature reported by the on-chip sensor isnt really accurate up till a certain point.
> Amd's temperature sensor only becomes accurate from 45C and up, so if your temperatures are below 45C, chances are the socket sensor will report something like 40, while the core temps will be still hoovering somewhere close to 30-35.



That explains alot, thanks. 

What are peoples thoughts on upping the NB? Is it best to find the highest stable clock on the CPU then start upping the NB speed? Does it need to be in any kind of ratio to the RAM etc? Bit of a noob on clocking the NB tbh.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 7, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> That explains alot, thanks.
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on upping the NB? Is it best to find the highest stable clock on the CPU then start upping the NB speed? Does it need to be in any kind of ratio to the RAM etc? Bit of a noob on clocking the NB tbh.



A link providing some insights in what part of the CPU leads to different kinds of performance benefits

In short, Higher is usually better, even when it comes to the FSB. Personally, I could go up to about 2560MHz on the NB before things started getting a bit unstable(weird quircks, not benchmark unstable perse), but ofc this may differ per CPU.

I'm not aware of any ratio between the NB and ram. It'll be fine for as long as the NB is clocked higher than the ram(iirc).


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> A link providing some insights in what part of the CPU leads to different kinds of performance benefits
> 
> In short, Higher is usually better, even when it comes to the FSB. Personally, I could go up to about 2560MHz on the NB before things started getting a bit unstable(weird quircks, not benchmark unstable perse), but ofc this may differ per CPU.
> 
> I'm not aware of any ratio between the NB and ram. It'll be fine for as long as the NB is clocked higher than the ram(iirc).



Another good bit of info, appreciate it muchly


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just OC'd my new chip


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Just OC'd my new chip
> 
> 
> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/4580/fx832044ghz.jpg



Grats dude temperatures look great! Looks like you might be able to sqeeze out another 100MHz!


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Just OC'd my new chip
> 
> 
> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/4580/fx832044ghz.jpg



if that's stable under prime would you be willing to test it with OCCT AVX linpac for an hour im really curious to see if prime is missing things or linpac is throwing false errors.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 8, 2013)

My CineBench 11.5 Scores


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 8, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> if that's stable under prime would you be willing to test it with OCCT AVX linpac for an hour im really curious to see if prime is missing things or linpac is throwing false errors.



yea its stable its been running for awhile with no errors. And sure i could do that


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice OC. I thought prime95 was gash for testing FX chips? I am probably going to settle on 4.3Ghz as it's getting towards 60c after a good while stressing, anything higher needs more volts (1.30v @ 4.3) so this is probs my limit for long term safety's sake. I have tinkered with my HT link speed and upped that 200Mhz, don't know if it will make any difference, will have to find a decent enough free benching software, I only have passmark and furmark installed atm.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Grats dude temperatures look great! Looks like you might be able to sqeeze out another 100MHz!



Board won't let me go any higher than 4.4GHz. When i tried 4.5 system wouldn't boot


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 8, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> if that's stable under prime would you be willing to test it with OCCT AVX linpac for an hour im really curious to see if prime is missing things or linpac is throwing false errors.



Maxed out at 56c and didn't go any higher


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Maxed out at 56c and didn't go any higher



did it error tho that's what im really concerned about, whether OCCT AVX linpack is faulty or prime is not finding errors.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Board won't let me go any higher than 4.4GHz. When i tried 4.5 system wouldn't boot



Yes you would definitely need to upgrade your board to a Sabertooth if you want to overclocking to 4.6 GHZ or so. 4+2 phase control is very limitying for overclocks . Can't properly handle voltage and heat issues.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 8, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Yes you would definitely need to upgrade your board to a Sabertooth if you want to overclocking to 4.6 GHZ or so. 4+2 phase control is very limitying for overclocks . Can't properly handle voltage and heat issues.



According to This database, the VRM's should be good enough to handle some more load, with a 6+2 phase system.

Perhaps he could try to OC a bit with the FSB, to see if he can get over 4.5GHz?

Edit: also, you might want to play with the other voltages a bit, sometimes this can also help with reaching higher clocks.
Furthermore, tuning the VRMs a bit by for an instance allowing more CPU current to run through the CPU.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 8, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> According to This database, the VRM's should be good enough to handle some more load, with a 6+2 phase system.
> 
> Perhaps he could try to OC a bit with the FSB, to see if he can get over 4.5GHz?
> 
> ...



Does that board have full LLC settings?? If not it makes it a lot more painful. I would still put a fan on the VRMS if nothing else to help with the temps. I have seen a bunch of boards mentioned here and on overclock.net that are 6+2 phase design that still give people problems. Perhaps the capacitors are not high enough quality???


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 8, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Does that board have full LLC settings?? If not it makes it a lot more painful. I would still put a fan on the VRMS if nothing else to help with the temps. I have seen a bunch of boards mentioned here and on overclock.net that are 6+2 phase design that still give people problems. Perhaps the capacitors are not high enough quality???



Indeed, putting some cooling on the VRM's is always a good idea. However, I suspect that there is something else the matter here, probably it is either current-limited, some voltage other than Core voltage needs to be upped, or the VRM's need to be tuned in another way.

According to the asus site, the board is quite feature rich when it comes to overclocking.

Therefore, I suggest that you set the: 
CPU and NB current capability to 130% and 120%, 
Load line calibration to high, or ultra high,
and if possible, turn on all the power phases at all times(if the board has this option)

Furthermore, if you want to get over 4,4GHz I would stay by my advice of trying the FSB aswell as the multiplier.

Good luck!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 9, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> did it error tho that's what im really concerned about, whether OCCT AVX linpack is faulty or prime is not finding errors.



No errors


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 9, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Yes you would definitely need to upgrade your board to a Sabertooth if you want to overclocking to 4.6 GHZ or so. 4+2 phase control is very limitying for overclocks . Can't properly handle voltage and heat issues.



Its 6+2 power phase not 4+2


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 9, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Does that board have full LLC settings?? If not it makes it a lot more painful. I would still put a fan on the VRMS if nothing else to help with the temps. I have seen a bunch of boards mentioned here and on overclock.net that are 6+2 phase design that still give people problems. Perhaps the capacitors are not high enough quality???



Yes it has full LLC settings


----------



## Irony (Mar 9, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> Nice OC. I thought prime95 was gash for testing FX chips? I am probably going to settle on 4.3Ghz as it's getting towards 60c after a good while stressing, anything higher needs more volts (1.30v @ 4.3) so this is probs my limit for long term safety's sake. I have tinkered with my HT link speed and upped that 200Mhz, don't know if it will make any difference, will have to find a decent enough free benching software, I only have passmark and furmark installed atm.



Your volts are really good. Isn't that a bit undervolted? Helps keep it cooler. I think you could probly go another 100mhz maybe without worrying too much. 


@durvelle: just a friendly tip, its usually best to edit one post multiple times than to double or triple posts.  nice score in cinebench btw, I think thats better than mine at that speed


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2013)

Irony said:


> Your volts are really good. Isn't that a bit undervolted? Helps keep it cooler. I think you could probly go another 100mhz maybe without worrying too much.
> 
> 
> @durvelle: just a friendly tip, its usually best to edit one post multiple times than to double or triple posts.  nice score in cinebench btw, I think thats better than mine at that speed



It shows up in aida64 as about 1.33v under full load. I thought 60 was the most these chips could take? I don't want to kill it way before its time. It handles everything well barring FSX with loads of thick clouds, clearish weather is a doodle though. I've thought about clocking with the FSB abit but can't really be bothered tbh lol


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 9, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> It shows up in aida64 as about 1.33v under full load. I thought 60 was the most these chips could take? I don't want to kill it way before its time. It handles everything well barring FSX with loads of thick clouds, clearish weather is a doodle though. I've thought about clocking with the FSB abit but can't really be bothered tbh lol



Actually the recommended maximum sustained temperature is 62 Celsius.


----------



## Irony (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah I think thats about the temp limit I would want to keep it at. But you said it only gets that hot during lengthy stress tests? Does it ever get that hot in FSX? I don't really know much about how much FSX can load your CPU. 

Idk, to each their own on temps. With mine if I test it with IBT on extreme or whatever the highest setting is, I accidently got up almost to 70c. But during gaming it never gets that hot of course, highest I saw was close to 50. Still WAY warmer than I want. Thats why I'm looking into water cooling. 

I'm wondering if its maybe this As5. I really don't like it that much; with noctuas NT-H1 stuff that came with my cooler, I got 40c max on my 1090t @4.2, and with As5 it would get to like 53c I think. It seems like a huge difference, I don't think I was applying too much or anything.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 11, 2013)

Irony said:


> Yeah I think thats about the temp limit I would want to keep it at. But you said it only gets that hot during lengthy stress tests? Does it ever get that hot in FSX? I don't really know much about how much FSX can load your CPU.
> 
> Idk, to each their own on temps. With mine if I test it with IBT on extreme or whatever the highest setting is, I accidently got up almost to 70c. But during gaming it never gets that hot of course, highest I saw was close to 50. Still WAY warmer than I want. Thats why I'm looking into water cooling.
> 
> I'm wondering if its maybe this As5. I really don't like it that much; with noctuas NT-H1 stuff that came with my cooler, I got 40c max on my 1090t @4.2, and with As5 it would get to like 53c I think. It seems like a huge difference, I don't think I was applying too much or anything.



In FSX only 3 cores are running at full tilt, the others which I assume will be the modules are running at varying speeds depending on terrain etc, so it never gets too toasty, I think 4.3 is a sweet spot that it will happily chug along at, a 800mhz bump in speed is nothing to be sniffed at and as I say it handles every game I throw at it. So i'm happy enough. I may possibly wack the stock HSF in the case to cool the chipset abit as I have seen that get fairly hot, I think 65c is abit toasty for long periods. I still can't work out how the cores are cooler than the cpu itself?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 13, 2013)

Yesterday I suffered some weird jam up's after I was playing intensive app's that stressed the system hard for a while, it happened when it was just idling along, it just froze and I had to kill power and start up. Not sure why it has just decided to start doing this. It is not jamming when being stress tested? I have had a fiddle on with the bios and have also updated it to the most recent bios (F6) I have also given it some more juice 1.35v. All seems stable now (touch wood)

Temps on the CPU are fine but I have noticed the chipset temps go up a little, hwmonitor has seen it spike to 67c but usually ticks along at 62/63c. Is this an ok temp? I have also directed a fan to blow over it which hopefully is helping.


----------



## Irony (Mar 13, 2013)

No blue screen?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 13, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> Yesterday I suffered some weird jam up's after I was playing intensive app's that stressed the system hard for a while, it happened when it was just idling along, it just froze and I had to kill power and start up. Not sure why it has just decided to start doing this. It is not jamming when being stress tested? I have had a fiddle on with the bios and have also updated it to the most recent bios (F6) I have also given it some more juice 1.35v. All seems stable now (touch wood)
> 
> Temps on the CPU are fine but I have noticed the chipset temps go up a little, hwmonitor has seen it spike to 67c but usually ticks along at 62/63c. Is this an ok temp? I have also directed a fan to blow over it which hopefully is helping.



Same thing happened to me when i was ocing my 8320. I found out it was the board not giving the cpu the right volts. After i fixed that the freezing went away


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 13, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Same thing happened to me when i was ocing my 8320. I found out it was the board not giving the cpu the right volts. After i fixed that the freezing went away



I have had a few times it has bsod since I got it built but not every time it freezes. It has done it again today, grrr. It isn't doing it under testing  though which you would of thought it would have. Could it be a corrupt driver possibly?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 13, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> I have had a few times it has bsod since I got it built but not every time it freezes. It has done it again today, grrr. It isn't doing it under testing  though which you would of thought it would have. Could it be a corrupt driver possibly?



try updating your BIOs


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 13, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> try updating your BIOs



I have mate, did that last night. I hope I am not going to have to down clock. I can't understand how it has been running nice for ages then now its spitting its dummy out


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 13, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> I have mate, did that last night. I hope I am not going to have to down clock. I can't understand how it has been running nice for ages then now its spitting its dummy out



Does your board have an option to change LLC


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 13, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Does your board have an option to change LLC



Yeah I've got it set to extreme. Could it be with c&q changing voltage and multi?


----------



## Irony (Mar 14, 2013)

I've never had a problem with C&Q, but some people think it causes instability on higher OCs. 

Its odd that it does it with no load. Have you recently updated video drivers? Sometimes doing that wrong can cause odd issues.

Does it usually do it after the computer has been powered on for hours?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 14, 2013)

Not updated the drivers lately. I will have a play about. Could it be the OS that is damaged from bsods while finding max oc?


----------



## Irony (Mar 15, 2013)

I dont think it would be OS. Sometimes after major hardware changes it might be good to reinstall but just OC'ing I don't think that would cause problems. I've BSOD'd a bajillion times and dont have any problems. The reason I asked about if it had been running for a long time when it happens, is that sometimes if there isn't much airflow over the memory after hours and hours it can get hotter and hotter even under minimal or no load, until it finally crashes or BSODs. I have a friend who has had so many problems with RAM, idk what the deal is; but that was one of them. After hours of running it would crash while it was just sitting there at idle. Turned out to be memory


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2013)

Th





Irony said:


> I dont think it would be OS. Sometimes after major hardware changes it might be good to reinstall but just OC'ing I don't think that would cause problems. I've BSOD'd a bajillion times and dont have any problems. The reason I asked about if it had been running for a long time when it happens, is that sometimes if there isn't much airflow over the memory after hours and hours it can get hotter and hotter even under minimal or no load, until it finally crashes or BSODs. I have a friend who has had so many problems with RAM, idk what the deal is; but that was one of them. After hours of running it would crash while it was just sitting there at idle. Turned out to be memory



Luckily my gfx card blows up the ram so it has plenty airflow. It has behaved today. Hopefully it will behave itself now. I have turned off c1e and c6 so it sits at 4.3ghz all the time, should probs turn off c&q aswel and see if that is a total cure over next few days.


----------



## Irony (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds good. Let us know what happens


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 15, 2013)

check your windows update history see if you got platform for windows 7 KB2670838 if so go into programs and features  and remove it it can cause all kinds of problems


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> check your windows update history see if you got platform for windows 7 KB2670838 if so go into programs and features  and remove it it can cause all kinds of problems



Can't see it in the list, so probs not that.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 15, 2013)

Irony said:


> I dont think it would be OS. Sometimes after major hardware changes it might be good to reinstall but just OC'ing I don't think that would cause problems. I've BSOD'd a bajillion times and dont have any problems. The reason I asked about if it had been running for a long time when it happens, is that sometimes if there isn't much airflow over the memory after hours and hours it can get hotter and hotter even under minimal or no load, until it finally crashes or BSODs. I have a friend who has had so many problems with RAM, idk what the deal is; but that was one of them. After hours of running it would crash while it was just sitting there at idle. Turned out to be memory



The same happened to me on my 8350, until eventually it would BSOD before windows finished loading. I had to RMA my chip, it was faulty though they never said what was up with it.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The same happened to me on my 8350, until eventually it would BSOD before windows finished loading. I had to RMA my chip, it was faulty though they never said what was up with it.



Well I hope my chip ain't fubar. Can't be arsed rmaing it.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 16, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> Well I hope my chip ain't fubar. Can't be arsed rmaing it.



go into the control panel then administrative tools then event viewer and see if you have any events in there like wei loger that would tell you if your cpu is faulty


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 16, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> go into the control panel then administrative tools then event viewer and see if you have any events in there like wei loger that would tell you if your cpu is faulty



I will do that. Cheers


----------



## techtard (Mar 16, 2013)

Mark me down for an FX-8320, currently tuning the overclock. Hit 4.6 pretty easy and stable, trying for 4.8 but things get hot! 
The motherboard I am using for this is an Asus M5a97 R2.0. The LLC options seem to be pretty limited, and it is a 4+2 phase board.
Is 4.8 a pipe dream on a lower end board like this?

EDIT Was watching the voltage using hwinfo and cpu-z, my mobo likes to add huge voltage at load. I can get 4.8 game stable, but crazy high heat in any stress-testing software, and failures in intel burntest, p95, etc.

This is a cheapie mobo, I bought it and got 3 free games, so I can live with 4.6ghz for now. This system runs DOTA 2 like a dream. I would test more games but every time I power on I start DOTA2.

EDIT 2
Here is a screenshot of CPU-Z, CPUID, and Cinebench, FX-8320 @ 4.8ghz.
Can play DOTA 2 and do everything else fine @ 4.8, but core 7 or 8 fails during Prime95 due to excessive heat.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 19, 2013)

techtard said:


> Mark me down for an FX-8320, currently tuning the overclock. Hit 4.6 pretty easy and stable, trying for 4.8 but things get hot!
> The motherboard I am using for this is an Asus M5a97 R2.0. The LLC options seem to be pretty limited, and it is a 4+2 phase board.
> Is 4.8 a pipe dream on a lower end board like this?
> 
> ...


Im haveing exactly the same experience with an 8350 ima get me some more rad and maybe a new gpu 《less blocks in my loop


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6217429


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 20, 2013)

techtard said:


> Mark me down for an FX-8320, currently tuning the overclock. Hit 4.6 pretty easy and stable, trying for 4.8 but things get hot!
> The motherboard I am using for this is an Asus M5a97 R2.0. The LLC options seem to be pretty limited, and it is a 4+2 phase board.
> Is 4.8 a pipe dream on a lower end board like this?
> 
> ...



Prime95 is not the best stress test for these chips I have been led to believe. 4.6Ghz is a nice OC, I would be careful pushing it too hard incase you come unstuck.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 21, 2013)

*CPU Comparison *





*Battlefield 3 Multiplayer 64 Comparison*

Settings: Maxed at 1920x1080  ( HD 7870 1200/1450 AMD CCC 13.3 Beta 2 )

AMD FX 4100 @4.6GHz

MIN~ 23
AVG~ 40.063
MAX~ 54



AMD FX 8320 @4.4GHz

MIN~ 40
AVG~ 71
MAX~ 89




*Batman Arkham City Comparison*

Settings: Maxed at 1920x1080  ( HD 7870 1200/1450 AMD CCC 13.3 Beta 2 )

AMD FX 4100 @4.6GHz

MIN~ 58
AVG~ 98
MAX~ 132



AMD FX 8320 @4.4GHz

MIN~ 50
AVG~ 93
MAX~ 127




*Sleeping Dogs Comparison*

Settings: Maxed at 1920x1080  ( HD 7870 1200/1450 AMD CCC 13.3 Beta 2 )

AMD FX 4100 @4.6GHz

MIN~ 24.9
AVG~ 44.5
MAX~ 97.6


AMD FX 8320 @4.4GHz

MIN~ 48.7
AVG~ 76.6
MAX~ 93.5



*Crysis 3 Multiplayer Comparison*

Settings: High Details w/ FXAA at 1920x1080  ( HD 7870 1200/1450 AMD CCC 13.3 Beta 2 )

AMD FX 4100 @4.6GHz

MIN~ 26
AVG~ 43
MAX~ 56


AMD FX 8320 @4.4GHz

MIN~ 52
AVG~ 79
MAX~ 106


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 22, 2013)

Little update on my stability issues. Seems to have sorted itself after I disabled C6 and C1E. Must have been something to do with the voltage going up and down with the multi. Might be using slightly more power but hey aslong as it is stable that's all that matters 

I am still waiting on my mosfets heatsinks from flaming china haha. Possibly I might try for a higher OC once they arrive but then again I am happy enough with the OC so no point in flogging the guts out of it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> Little update on my stability issues. Seems to have sorted itself after I disabled C6 and C1E. Must have been something to do with the voltage going up and down with the multi. Might be using slightly more power but hey aslong as it is stable that's all that matters
> 
> I am still waiting on my mosfets heatsinks from flaming china haha. Possibly I might try for a higher OC once they arrive but then again I am happy enough with the OC so no point in flogging the guts out of it.



could very well be your motherboard revision


----------



## Super XP (Mar 23, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> I have mate, did that last night. I hope I am not going to have to down clock. I can't understand how it has been running nice for ages then now its spitting its dummy out


Back down your OC then run some tests. Keep everything else the same. If you run into the issue again, back the clock down more, if you still have the issue, then drop the vCore slightly.

Either way your setup may not be able to handle the OC, though you may also have a temperature issue.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 23, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> could very well be your motherboard revision



I did think about that. Nothing I can do about that now, I maybe should have found out what rev it was before I bought it, but as I was that keen to get all the parts for as cheap as I could I overlooked that. At the end of the day it's a £700 whole system so it isn't going to win any records but it's doing the job for me 



Super XP said:


> Back down your OC then run some tests. Keep everything else the same. If you run into the issue again, back the clock down more, if you still have the issue, then drop the vCore slightly.
> 
> Either way your setup may not be able to handle the OC, though you may also have a temperature issue.



Temps are all within limits and I have everything that will get hot cooled, I think if I was to start down clocking I might not get the FPS I get in FSX now. So probs best to leave well alone atm haha


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2013)

no worries from what i read it sounds like youre going to be putting different components on the board



Alcpone said:


> I did think about that. Nothing I can do about that now, I maybe should have found out what rev it was before I bought it, but as I was that keen to get all the parts for as cheap as I could I overlooked that. At the end of the day it's a £700 whole system so it isn't going to win any records but it's doing the job for me
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are all within limits and I have everything that will get hot cooled, I think if I was to start down clocking I might not get the FPS I get in FSX now. So probs best to leave well alone atm haha


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 23, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> no worries from what i read it sounds like youre going to be putting different components on the board



Nah nothing else to go on now. Apart from the heatsinks for the fets, but that's it. Should last me a couple of years and by then hopefully I will have more money going spare to build a monster


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 23, 2013)

Go my 8320 to 4.5GHz but went back to 4.4GHz due to heat


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Go my 8320 to 4.5GHz but went back to 4.4GHz due to heat


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 23, 2013)

Alcpone said:


>



so glad i upgraded from my FX 4100


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> so glad i upgraded from my FX 4100



They are the best upgrades, the one's you end up well happy with. Enjoy it 

I toyed with the idea of getting a 8xxx chip but as im a tight I talked myself out of it haha, I think the 8320 was about £20 more which isn't all that bad tbh.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 23, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> They are the best upgrades, the one's you end up well happy with. Enjoy it
> 
> I toyed with the idea of getting a 8xxx chip but as im a tight I talked myself out of it haha, I think the 8320 was about £20 more which isn't all that bad tbh.



Actually got mines on sale. Caught it for $161.50 after shipping and taxes. Did you see my lost post with comparisons


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Actually got mines on sale. Caught it for $161.50 after shipping and taxes. Did you see my lost post with comparisons



Yeah I saw it, nice comparison. Defo worth the upgrade


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 23, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> Yeah I saw it, nice comparison. Defo worth the upgrade



Yea some games that were GPU dependent it was no noticeable upgrade but in CPU limited & GPU dependent games the upgrade was really noticeable. Sleeping Dogs isn't really CPU dependent but i did get better minimums so it not longer lags in certain parts. BF3 being the game i play the most and is one of my favorites i noticed a substantle increase in performance when on MP 64.


----------



## Irony (Mar 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Go my 8320 to 4.5GHz but went back to 4.4GHz due to heat



Ya these 83xx get bloody hot. Hence why I built a water loop, got my chip down to 35c load @4.5, it was around 70c before even with my giant noctua.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 23, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ya these 83xx get bloody hot. Hence why I built a water loop, got my chip down to 35c load @4.5, it was around 70c before even with my giant noctua.



yea plan to go watercooling soon


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 23, 2013)

Water is cool, pardon the pun haha. I had my olddddd comp water cooled, back when I had a e6300. Loved that pooter, had the cpu/nb/gpu in one massive loop, no mosfets heatsink and the baby ran sweet as. My bedroom was always toasty warm off the rad aswel haha. Ahh the good old days.


----------



## nt300 (Mar 24, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> I did think about that. Nothing I can do about that now, I maybe should have found out what rev it was before I bought it, but as I was that keen to get all the parts for as cheap as I could I overlooked that. At the end of the day it's a £700 whole system so it isn't going to win any records but it's doing the job for me
> 
> Temps are all within limits and I have everything that will get hot cooled, I think if I was to start down clocking I might not get the FPS I get in FSX now. So probs best to leave well alone atm haha


I hink what Super meant was to back down the clock and see if you run into stability problems. If you do then you ahve to either increase the voltage to sustain the high clock speed or back down the clock speed to make sure you run stable. 
No point in high fps when the system is crashing right


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 24, 2013)

nt300 said:


> I hink what Super meant was to back down the clock and see if you run into stability problems. If you do then you ahve to either increase the voltage to sustain the high clock speed or back down the clock speed to make sure you run stable.
> No point in high fps when the system is crashing right



Yeah I get that mate. It isn't crashing anymore and I don't want to push too much voltage through the vrm i case I blow it haha


----------



## Irony (Mar 24, 2013)

1.35v is pretty dang low, if your specs are still accurate. Just a click above stock, with a 300mhz increase in clock. I'd say thats not bad at all.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 24, 2013)

Irony said:


> 1.35v is pretty dang low, if your specs are still accurate. Just a click above stock, with a 300mhz increase in clock. I'd say thats not bad at all.



It is set to 1.35 in the bios but monitoring software see's it sometimes go up to 1.38.

The 6300 is 3.5 mate, max turbo is 4.1. If I had a better mobo 
Im sure I could push it more but I'm paranoid of frying my vrms haha

I've seen the nb temps hit 70 aswel and don't really know what the max temp is for that tbh


----------



## Irony (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh ok, kinda forgot you had a 6300, so more like a 800mhz increase with very little volts, thats rather awesome. 

Ya 70 is a bit warm for most anything. Your mosfet heatsinks should help with that whenever you get em tho.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 25, 2013)

Irony said:


> Oh ok, kinda forgot you had a 6300, so more like a 800mhz increase with very little volts, thats rather awesome.
> 
> Ya 70 is a bit warm for most anything. Your mosfet heatsinks should help with that whenever you get em tho.



Yeah it's 1.25v stock so not too bad. Will cooling the mosfets help cool the NB? 70 is a rarity it usually hovers aroundmid 50's to 60ish.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> Yeah it's 1.25v stock so not too bad. Will cooling the mosfets help cool the NB? 70 is a rarity it usually hovers aroundmid 50's to 60ish.



no the NB is right above the PCI E slots, either have a different heatsink on or a fan heatsink on it, normally with the right case cooling and proper ambient room temperature you dont need to modify the nb or SB heatsinks.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 25, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> no the NB is right above the PCI E slots, either have a different heatsink on or a fan heatsink on it, normally with the right case cooling and proper ambient room temperature you dont need to modify the nb or SB heatsinks.



Yeah I know where the NB is lol, I just wasn't sure if the vrm heat would influence the temp of the NB, I have got a fan blowing on it also, possibly it isnt cooling it well enough though.


----------



## Irony (Mar 25, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> Yeah it's 1.25v stock so not too bad.



Really? I guess I didn't realize the 6300 was that low. 8350 is like 1.32, sometimes different boards seem to start off at slightly different volts by a few hundredths.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah its a lower wattage chip aswel. So in theory it should run abit cooler.


----------



## Irony (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah thats true. 

I have happy news, I just got to 5.1ghz somewhat stable with all 8 cores! http://valid.canardpc.com/2745229
Theres my CPUz. It's only 1.51v in bios, I'm quite proud of it. I got it to go yesterday but then couldn't get there again. I think my water was a bit warm, its amazing the difference it makes between semi-stable at 5.1 and not even being able to boot at 4.8 with a 5c difference in water temps. If it's around 25c it stays stable, but if it gets close to 30 it cant keep the CPU quite cool enough it seems.


Edit: Hey, I have a question that might seem kinda silly; what bios option is supposed to enable the CPU to downclock at idle? I thought it was cool n quiet, but that doesn't seem to change anything. Neither does C1E. So I was wondering if I could have inadvertently enabled/disabled something else that could have an effect?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2013)

Irony said:


> Yeah thats true.
> 
> I have happy news, I just got to 5.1ghz somewhat stable with all 8 cores! http://valid.canardpc.com/2745229
> Theres my CPUz. It's only 1.51v in bios, I'm quite proud of it. I got it to go yesterday but then couldn't get there again. I think my water was a bit warm, its amazing the difference it makes between semi-stable at 5.1 and not even being able to boot at 4.8 with a 5c difference in water temps. If it's around 25c it stays stable, but if it gets close to 30 it cant keep the CPU quite cool enough it seems.
> ...



Try C6 mate, that has an effect on power saving, etc.


----------



## Irony (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks that seemed to do the trick, sort of lol. Now it will downclock, but it makes a loud whinig sound kindof loud, im assuming VRMs or something. As soon as theres load and it goes back to full speed it goes away tho. Also, if I put it to sleep, when it wakes up the cores wont clock back up to full speed, they stay stuck at the downclocked speed...

Edit: Oh also, Idk if anyone still cares about wprime, but I set a new high score on their website for the 8350, lol. There is an ancient wprime thread on here from '08 or something.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2013)

Irony said:


> Thanks that seemed to do the trick, sort of lol. Now it will downclock, but it makes a loud whinig sound kindof loud, im assuming VRMs or something. As soon as theres load and it goes back to full speed it goes away tho. Also, if I put it to sleep, when it wakes up the cores wont clock back up to full speed, they stay stuck at the downclocked speed...
> 
> Edit: Oh also, Idk if anyone still cares about wprime, but I set a new high score on their website for the 8350, lol. There is an ancient wprime thread on here from '08 or something.



Have you still got C&Q and C1E active? Congrats on the high score


----------



## Irony (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah I think so. I tried it with and without didn't make a difference. 

Ya, the highscore is by like less than half a second lol


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2013)

Irony said:


> Yeah I think so. I tried it with and without didn't make a difference.
> 
> Ya, the highscore is by like less than half a second lol



Hmmm I don't know then. Maybe just turn them all off and plant a tree or two in your garden and get a piggy bank and put your loose change in it to cover the extra moeny needed for the leccy bill lol


----------



## Irony (Mar 28, 2013)

Lulz. Ya I think I'm done trying to get it to work right. It offers no benefits other than less volts at idle and marginal power savings.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2013)

Irony said:


> Lulz. Ya I think I'm done trying to get it to work right. It offers no benefits other than less volts at idle and marginal power savings.



And tbh if it isn't under stress it isn't going to be drawing much current, mine is all disabled and my volts vary between 1.33 and 1.39 so im sure yours will be similar but obviously abit higher


----------



## Super XP (Apr 3, 2013)

Irony said:


> Yeah thats true.
> 
> I have happy news, I just got to 5.1ghz somewhat stable with all 8 cores! http://valid.canardpc.com/2745229
> Theres my CPUz. It's only 1.51v in bios, I'm quite proud of it. I got it to go yesterday but then couldn't get there again. I think my water was a bit warm, its amazing the difference it makes between semi-stable at 5.1 and not even being able to boot at 4.8 with a 5c difference in water temps. If it's around 25c it stays stable, but if it gets close to 30 it cant keep the CPU quite cool enough it seems.
> ...


OC'ing CPU's are tricky. From my experience, taking it step by step took me farther than just jacking up the clocks quickly. 

I can't see why you can't get back to 5.10GHz unless you missed something. Try 4.90-5.0GHz and see. I also don't think the slight water temp has anything to do with this.


----------



## Irony (Apr 3, 2013)

Ya thats normally what I do, just 100mhz at a time at the most. I managed to get to 5.1 with all 8 cores again, just working up slowly like usual I can only get to about 4.8-9 before it starts sucking 1.6volts, but for some weird reason if I overclock on just 4 cores, it uses way less volts and way less heat, and if I go to say 5.1ghz and get it stable on 4 cores, I can turn on the rest of the cores and it stays stable for light/medium stress. Seems kinda weird but it works, lol.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 3, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ya thats normally what I do, just 100mhz at a time at the most. I managed to get to 5.1 with all 8 cores again, just working up slowly like usual I can only get to about 4.8-9 before it starts sucking 1.6volts, but for some weird reason if I overclock on just 4 cores, it uses way less volts and way less heat, and if I go to say 5.1ghz and get it stable on 4 cores, I can turn on the rest of the cores and it stays stable for light/medium stress. Seems kinda weird but it works, lol.




did you tried stressing CPU on that OC ?

check Allbenchmark or 3dMark CPU Physics part for being stable.......
i had similar results and on higher clocks the cpu physics test crashed using all cores


----------



## Irony (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah just like fpu stress from Wprime and such its fine but any physics sort of stuff and it crashes. I was mostly trying to clock up that high for some oneuping, By 1ghz lol; My friend thought I couldn't do it. He's afraid to OC his 3570k


----------



## techtard (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I've got a quick question about temps and more specifically CPUID HWMonitor + OCCT.
When I am stress testing, I shut down the tests when I see the temps climb over 64 degrees, but that is listed under CPU, and there is a secondary temp called Package temp which runs roughly 20 degrees cooler.

Which one is the accurate and safe reading for FX Piledriver chips?
I may have been running far cooler than I had previously thought and could have some more headroom to overclock.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 6, 2013)

I know ones a digital thermal sensor and is accurate at high temperatures http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core2-duo-knocks-athlon-64,1282-7.html

and the other is same as bios reading. and they are two sensors at different positions on the cpu. I cant remember where or which one is which though. I always go by the highest just to be careful. and I think package is complete cpu. 

others probably know more


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 6, 2013)

techtard said:


> Hey guys, I've got a quick question about temps and more specifically CPUID HWMonitor + OCCT.
> When I am stress testing, I shut down the tests when I see the temps climb over 64 degrees, but that is listed under CPU, and there is a secondary temp called Package temp which runs roughly 20 degrees cooler.
> 
> Which one is the accurate and safe reading for FX Piledriver chips?
> I may have been running far cooler than I had previously thought and could have some more headroom to overclock.



Im not 100% but package is probably the whole
Cpu externally whilst the higher one is whole cpu but inner cpu measured you can see individual core temps in amd overdrive .
From what I hear 62  on any, for any length of time is bad .

I got mine to 4.9  but it needs extreme cooling ive added a second pump to my main rig following advice I gave someone and its massively cooler all round and more stable.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 6, 2013)

The lower temperature is usually the core temp,and for that the max is 62degrees, although generally lower temp means better stability.
The motherboard socket temperature can safely get higher; about 10-15 degrees over the maximum core temp is usually fine 

if your socket temp is 64 but the core temp closer to 44, then you indeed have quite some room left


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 6, 2013)

Irony said:


> Yeah just like fpu stress from Wprime and such its fine but any physics sort of stuff and it crashes. I was mostly trying to clock up that high for some oneuping, By 1ghz lol; My friend thought I couldn't do it. He's afraid to OC his 3570k



nooooooooooooooooo


my pic


----------



## os2wiz (Apr 7, 2013)

techtard said:


> Hey guys, I've got a quick question about temps and more specifically CPUID HWMonitor + OCCT.
> When I am stress testing, I shut down the tests when I see the temps climb over 64 degrees, but that is listed under CPU, and there is a secondary temp called Package temp which runs roughly 20 degrees cooler.
> 
> Which one is the accurate and safe reading for FX Piledriver chips?
> I may have been running far cooler than I had previously thought and could have some more headroom to overclock.



Only concern yourself with core temp not cpu temp which is the socket. package temp is the same as core temp. I am sure your package temp is lower than your socket temp.


----------



## techtard (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, I got some more room to play now!

EDIT 
Ok, I have the system stable at 4.8 ghz now, running in the mid 40's at load in Prime95 and OCCT. I was able to hit 5.0ghz and it was stable enough to run Cinebench, but I got errors or system lockup during stress tests. I think my PSU is hitting a wall above 4.8ghz. it makes a high pitch squealing sound at load and I don't like the sound of it.

Ordered a new higher wattage Seasonic PSU, so when it comes in I will make another run at 5.0.

I'd like to thank the guys here at TPU for pointing out the correct temperature to watch out for when dealing with Piledriver CPUs, that info has me in the hunt for 5.0ghz.


----------



## Irony (Apr 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> nooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> my pic



Wut?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 7, 2013)

Irony said:


> Wut?



you have the same pic as me


----------



## Irony (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh lol, ya. I had mine first! lulz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 7, 2013)

Irony said:


> Oh lol, ya. I had mine first! lulz



no i had mines first


----------



## Super XP (Apr 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> no i had mines first


I believe Irony had it first. 


Irony said:


> Yeah just like fpu stress from Wprime and such its fine but any physics sort of stuff and it crashes. I was mostly trying to clock up that high for some oneuping, By 1ghz lol; My friend thought I couldn't do it. He's afraid to OC his 3570k





n0tiert said:


> did you tried stressing CPU on that OC ?
> 
> check Allbenchmark or 3dMark CPU Physics part for being stable.......
> i had similar results and on higher clocks the cpu physics test crashed using all cores


Crashes on Physics? Interesting, I wonder if it's a software issue where the FX does not currently fully support yet. Perhaps a CPU firmware/update could fix this.


----------



## Irony (Apr 8, 2013)

Ya I've had mine since I joined in 2011. Burn. lol

Seems like physics tests get it hotter too


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 8, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ya I've had mine since I joined in 2011. Burn. lol
> 
> Seems like physics tests get it hotter too



i had mines since 2009 just wasn't a here . Same pic on everything.

Techpowerup, Anandtech, Overclock.net, HardForum, Facebook, Guru3D etc


----------



## Irony (Apr 8, 2013)

I fell like we've had this conversation before


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 8, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Crashes on Physics? Interesting, I wonder if it's a software issue where the FX does not currently fully support yet. Perhaps a CPU firmware/update could fix this.



yeeah it always crashed @ this point with 2013 on higher clocks....
i dunno which Agesa Code rev. current Bios use, could be a point


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> i had mines since 2009 just wasn't a here . Same pic on everything.
> 
> Techpowerup, Anandtech, Overclock.net, HardForum, Facebook, Guru3D etc





Irony said:


> I fell like we've had this conversation before



just add some extra to it and you guys are save 
more problems would be if the respective owner comes in da game hehehe


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 9, 2013)

Irony said:


> I fell like we've had this conversation before



lol i think we did


----------



## Irony (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya it was back on page 39 of this thread. lulz. I googled "durvelle27 irony pic" and it was the first result. Now that thats dealt with, lol. I think I found a new picture anyway.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 10, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ya it was back on page 39 of this thread. lulz. I googled "durvelle27 irony pic" and it was the first result. Now that thats dealt with, lol. I think I found a new picture anyway.



grrrrrr


i love Apple


----------



## Irony (Apr 12, 2013)

Hardehar. 




Oh, something kindof on topic; I finally got into mass effect, I say finally cuz I've been collecting them for a long time but had other things taking up my time (300hours of skyrim) so I just waited till I had gotten all three for good prices first, and started the first one a couple weeks ago. I love mass effect now, lol. On two levels tho, one on noveria and the final level ilos, all the textures on charachter and enemies go black. They clear up near the ends of the level on both, but I was looking up the problem, and apparently its tied to FX CPUs somehow. I found a thread somewhere with like 20 different people that had the problem and all had FX CPUs. Weird huh?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol weird. I wonder how such a CPU specific thing could occur. They all are supposed to support the same instruction sets right?


----------



## Irony (Apr 13, 2013)

Idk much about that. But there has to be something unique to AMD FX chips that causes it


Edit: Also, I just started mass effect 2 and I like the first one better so far. I got used to not having to reload


----------



## techtard (Apr 13, 2013)

Just ran into this problem running Mass Effect on the new FX chip. Had no problems with the AMD Phenom cpu or my Intel i5, but the Piledriver-FX gets some funky errors on certain levels.

The quick fix is to fire up the in-game console and use the command : viewmode unlit
which can be reversed with: viewmode lit


----------



## Irony (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try that. I'll be playing through it again sometime, will be good to remember. Made that level rather hard. Especially with close sombat, cuz the player and enemies were all black and couldn't tell what you were shooting or where you were.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> i had mines since 2009 just wasn't a here . Same pic on everything.
> 
> Techpowerup, Anandtech, Overclock.net, HardForum, Facebook, Guru3D etc


Well that explains it, if you haven't been around all that much. I only remember Irony, though I've been on here since 2005. I believe there was one other which had the same pic, but has since changed it. 


techtard said:


> Just ran into this problem running Mass Effect on the new FX chip. Had no problems with the AMD Phenom cpu or my Intel i5, but the Piledriver-FX gets some funky errors on certain levels.
> 
> The quick fix is to fire up the in-game console and use the command : viewmode unlit
> which can be reversed with: viewmode lit


Forward this information to AMD as soon as you can. I am sure they will find a fix for this issue, though I've yet to have this problem.


----------



## techtard (Apr 19, 2013)

Installed the new PSU, can hit 5.0 ghz but that's the limit on this budget mobo. Now during stress testing I get VRM squealing from the motherboard.
On a side note, this PSU runs much cooler while delivering the required power to hit 4.8ghz+. And now I don't have to worry about the PSU blowing and taking my system with it. The HX620 from Corsair was a badass PSU, ran everything I threw at it from late '07 until now. That was money well spent!

Toying with the idea of grabbing a Sabertooth 990FX, but I already blew past my budget. 

This new FX chip is pretty snappy in both Win7 and Linux, I don't know why some people bash this series.

Another question: Is Win8 any faster than Win7 when using an FX chip? Might be putting together a system for a friend and want to know if it's worth it for the new OS.

Ninja edit : I might have some budget leeway by selling my friend this M5a97 R2.0 and getting the sabertooth, but I will end up over $375 past my original budget. So tempting


----------



## os2wiz (Apr 19, 2013)

techtard said:


> Installed the new PSU, can hit 5.0 ghz but that's the limit on this budget mobo. Now during stress testing I get VRM squealing from the motherboard.
> On a side note, this PSU runs much cooler while delivering the required power to hit 4.8ghz+. And now I don't have to worry about the PSU blowing and taking my system with it. The HX620 from Corsair was a badass PSU, ran everything I threw at it from late '07 until now. That was money well spent!
> 
> Toying with the idea of grabbing a Sabertooth 990FX, but I already blew past my budget.
> ...




The lesson is that budget motherboards are NOT meant for over clocking. If you have money to burn just keep upping the volts. At minimum get a Gigabyte 990FX UD3 board. It goes for $139.99 . Otherwise respect the performance limits of your very limited motherboard. You can't overclock over 4.5 GHZ with such a board without eventually blowing your vrm's.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, i can vouch for the sabertooth! It allowed me to push well over 250Watts through my CPU according to my PSU readout, so it'll give you plenty of leeway! The only important thing is(this goes for all mobos i suppose) that you provide sufficient airflow over those VRM heatsinks. I myself use a fan that i directly mounted on my socket, blowing downwards, and it keeps the vrms from going over 55 degrees. Temperature monitoring through the asus suite is also excellent, and the same goed for finetuning your OC in windows.

It'll be money well spent for sure, as steamroller will most probably also run on that mobo(planning on upgrading myself at that time aswell), but whether it is worth it or not is up to you offcourse.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys

Looking to upgrade since it's been awhile now. Torn between changing my 1090t @ 4ghz for an fx 8350 or upgrade my 2x 6950s for 1x 7970?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 19, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking to upgrade since it's been awhile now. Torn between changing my 1090t @ 4ghz for an fx 8350 or upgrade my 2x 6950s for 1x 7970?



If it was me id go gfx .and await steamroller.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 19, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> If it was me id go gfx .and await steamroller.



Aye i'd normally say that aswell. But then again, AMD promised to bring out a new driver that should boost crossfire performance soon. Difficult choice!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 20, 2013)

Decided to buy the fx8350 from tigerdirect.com ^^ Shall be here on Wednesday

Can't wait to finally replace my 1090T


----------



## d1nky (Apr 20, 2013)

8350 is a beast and I haven't pushed it yet!

I had the 4100/7950 and got about 50fps in most games now cruises at 100fps+ (1600x900)

and its sat folding 24/7 while not gaming!

so id expect a increase with your crossfire


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> 8350 is a beast and I haven't pushed it yet!
> 
> I had the 4100/7950 and got about 50fps in most games now cruises at 100fps+ (1600x900)
> 
> ...



Believe me mate i'm giddy with excitement lol


----------



## d1nky (Apr 20, 2013)

hhaha so was I, been waiting about a month and more to buy it.

then it arrives but my thermal paste and fans didn't arrive so was stuck with stock cooler  

still haven't overclocked it, will do when I set it all up properly! 

ENJOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hhaha so was I, been waiting about a month and more to buy it.
> 
> then it arrives but my thermal paste and fans didn't arrive so was stuck with stock cooler
> 
> ...



Things like that happened to me alot, so i always keep a AS MX 4 tube spare in case i need to do anything on a whim 

Also 8350 is a beast of a chip and i think its hugely underrated.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Things like that happened to me alot, so i always keep a AS MX 4 tube spare in case i need to do anything on a whim
> 
> Also 8350 is a beast of a chip and i think its hugely underrated.



just like cocaine haha!

and yea I got some mx2 I picked up from a store and chillmaster3 arrived after the stuff I wanted nocutua ht1 was out of stock.

im trying to get my hands on that indigo stuff but cant find it. that's for when I decide to WC tho


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hope to see a very nice jump from my 1090T ^^


----------



## Super XP (Apr 20, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Hope to see a very nice jump from my 1090T ^^


I went from a Quad-Core Phenom II X4 OC'ed to a nice FX-8120 OC'ed to 4.4GHz right to a FX-8350 OC'ed to 4.70 GHz w/ high bus. 

Each upgrade gave me a nice boost in performance. You will enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Irony (Apr 21, 2013)

I went from 1090T to 8350, I'm quite happy with it. Overclocks quite nicely, settled on 4.5 with stock volts for a 24/7 clock. Gained frames in CPU bound games, and it makes you feel happy inside to see 8 cores in hardware monitor. lol.  only thing I have to complain is heat. These things make oodles of hot air, I finally built a water loop because of it. Right now I'm finally pretty much completely happy with my computer.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 21, 2013)

just looked at your system specs, is that a custom loop or kit?

we got same mobo/cpu but I got the xigmatek aegir with corsairs on it! max temp at stock 45*c while im folding 24/7 which im happy about.

but I do plan to go down the WC route, what are temps like now?


----------



## Irony (Apr 21, 2013)

Its a custom loop. I'm pretty happy with it, Here's my build thread. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181451

I've since done some more lengthy stresses, maxed out at 38 after several hours. Couldn't be happier with it right now


----------



## d1nky (Apr 25, 2013)

getting stable clocks now I updated prime95 hahahahaha


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh man does this cpu fly. Absolutely love it. I can already see and feel huge improvements over my 1090T.

Probably the biggest gains I've seen so far out of all the games i've tried is Crysis 3. When you turn everything up it just feels silky smooth. Can't wait for the thermal paste to set so I can see how far I can OC this bad boy.

Anyone who has had any doubts, forget about it, shut up and BUY THIS FX-8350!

Also what's the highest OC are most people getting before raising volts? Thanks!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 25, 2013)

i got about 4.4 before needed volatge increase! you got a watercooler, i need one lol  

 congrats on the new 8350 its a beast!


----------



## Irony (Apr 26, 2013)

I got 4.5 on stock volts, it's what I'm running 24/7 for now

Edit: I just saw we three have the same board. Asrock ftw


----------



## d1nky (Apr 26, 2013)

we should start a fatality vishera club 

4.5ghz stock voltage is pretty good, I need to jump from 1.3875 to 4.1 for 4.5ghz

at the moment im stability testing 4.7ghz @ 1.513v but its got room for 4.8 if goes well, not sure why it wants vcore increases like this but im new to this board and cpu 

I definitely need a better cooler although with window wide open its cool @ 45*c!


----------



## Irony (Apr 26, 2013)

Mine decided to start sucking volts up around 4.7 too. Kinda annoying, I was hoping to get higher with lowish volts but its doing about the same volts at 4.7. Those are really great temps for air too


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys I'm confused. I up'd the multiplier to 4.5ghz, but on CPU-Z, AMD Overdrive and AIDA64 all say i'm still at 4ghz

Was like wtf?!?!? So I went back into the bios and it says 4.5ghz







Also on another note, maybe it's because the thermal paste hasn't set yet, but when idle cpu hovers in the 20's but when I stress test with IBT or Prime95 it just automatically skyrockets to 65+

With my 1090T it never went past 45c and it slowly/gradually increased in temps. It never skyrocketed like the fx-8350

So is this just a temperature thing with my FX, maybe I need to reseat my H70, re-do thermal???


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 26, 2013)

i never seen that multi range description as shown in your cpu-z result (7-21) new feature ?

EDIT: seems to be new since 1.64, compared it to 1.63


----------



## JC316 (Apr 26, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Guys I'm confused. I up'd the multiplier to 4.5ghz, but on CPU-Z, AMD Overdrive and AIDA64 all say i'm still at 4ghz
> 
> Was like wtf?!?!? So I went back into the bios and it says 4.5ghz
> 
> ...



Does your motherboard have the turbo clocks turned on? If so, that is why you are stuck at 4ghz, because it's overriding your settings. No idea why your temps are spiking since my FX-6300 barely touches 40*C under full load at 4GHZ. Do you have your voltages set manually?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 26, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Guys I'm confused. I up'd the multiplier to 4.5ghz, but on CPU-Z, AMD Overdrive and AIDA64 all say i'm still at 4ghz
> 
> Was like wtf?!?!? So I went back into the bios and it says 4.5ghz
> 
> ...



disable amd overdrive straight away, that messes up readings when i tried overdrive it clashed with os and bios.

my cpu done that temp thing when i first put this chillfactor3 on, its been a day now and temps are about half max. i even re sat the heatsink thinking i fucked up. i had to stop prime at 63*c but now max is 45*c been over a day of burn in 

and i found that upping cpu vdda, ht and nb voltage to about 1.25 (2.7 vdda) and cpunb to over 1.32 helped without adding more core voltage. LLc 25%
whats your settings?

and clear cmos a lot, it seems to help with weird bugs for some reason and half my boot time

its my second day of testing so will let you know


----------



## Irony (Apr 26, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Guys I'm confused. I up'd the multiplier to 4.5ghz, but on CPU-Z, AMD Overdrive and AIDA64 all say i'm still at 4ghz
> 
> Was like wtf?!?!? So I went back into the bios and it says 4.5ghz
> 
> ...



Yeah turn off turbo if its on. That looks like whats happening. I've never had any good results from using overdrive for anything either, seems to screw things up sometimes.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 26, 2013)

got my CPU to 4.5GHz with not volt increase which is 1.380v


----------



## Irony (Apr 26, 2013)

Everybody seems to have a different stock voltage.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 26, 2013)

Irony said:


> Everybody seems to have a different stock voltage.



yea i think mines was around 1.31v but i upped it to achieve stability at 4.4GHz


----------



## d1nky (Apr 26, 2013)

cpu's generally come with different vids. something to do with electronics lol

mines 1.3875 stock, and its ok up to 4.4, and then wants a power grid of electric


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ye I have everything that's supposed to be disabled for overclocking, but I got it now. I don't know why it wasn't reading properly before.

I have at it 4.2 for now, going to see about temps before pushing it more. Maybe I should get 2x delta fans for my H70 lol

Maybe the 2x deltas can freeze the blood that will most definitely be pouring out from my ears. 

I used Xigmatek paste, worked very well with my 1090T. Any specific paste that have shown to be good with Vishera?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 26, 2013)

all top rated pastes have about 3*C difference and as long as theres good contact they all work well, however mx's have no cure time. and indigo extreme is rated the best i think.

ive got chill factor3, used mx2 before this and i cant remember the differences apart from mx2 was basically plug n play. 

im planning on a closed loop, saw a few im interested in. £100 abouts double rads, nzxt, 100i 

on a side note i had 4.8ghz stable earlier max temp 46*c (windows open = nice breeze) and done something, loaded profile instead of save. and lost all settings and couldnt find the sweet oc again. only one i remember was 1.52 vcore. all other voltages, timings pfft its gone now! took effin ages to find that stability!! abso gutted!! 

these corsairs are quiet and powerful, i havent owned a huge array of fans but id recommend em to anyone! again isnt it ambient thats the determing factor in heat lol


----------



## Irony (Apr 27, 2013)

Hate it when I do that, hours of OCing down the drain...

I'm using the Gelid extreme I think it is that came with the EK block I have. It seems to work quite well, haven't tried any others with water. On air with my 1090t I used As5, some zalman stuff and  noctua NT-H1. I didn't expect much from the zalman and it wasn't amazing but the noctua blew me away. It was significantly cooler than the as5 I used, and had no silly cure time.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 27, 2013)

i use XIGMATEK PTI-G4512 thermal grease with gold grade thermal matrix filler particles and it has no cure time and i like it better than AS5


----------



## Irony (Apr 27, 2013)

Looked it up. sounds rather impressive; temps?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 27, 2013)

Also guys

I remember when the 8150 was released there was some sort of windows 7 hotfix, does this also apply to Piledriver or was it just for Bulldozer?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Irony said:


> Looked it up. sounds rather impressive; temps?



25c idle and 50c load OCCT  30mins


----------



## Irony (Apr 27, 2013)

Not bad at all.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Irony said:


> Not bad at all.



it's ok.


Need a water cooler


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 27, 2013)

This is the hotfix that I was talking about
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060

Should I install it?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> This is the hotfix that I was talking about
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060
> 
> Should I install it?



you can won't hurt anything. I have them installed


but look for another link instead of that one


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> you can won't hurt anything. I have them installed
> 
> 
> but look for another link instead of that one



Did you see a performance boost? Seeing online about a 10% increase. 

Also which link should I be using?

Thanks mate


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Did you see a performance boost? Seeing online about a 10% increase.
> 
> Also which link should I be using?
> 
> Thanks mate



a little but not much 

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/search.php?q=Bulldozer


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 27, 2013)

After clicking both says "This update is not applicable to your computer"

Guess I can't do it, thanks away.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 27, 2013)

umaroy said:


> Manage your fleet of ships and rain terror on your enemies planets without the hassle of downloading any apps Just login using just about any browser you have and you are ready to build your troops, coordinate with your allies and time your attacks By signing up in the newly created Universe, you can get up to 2M resources, enough to jump start your game ahead of other players Rush on creating your buildings and start shaping up your empire Watch as moons get created and take advantage of fallen enemies� resources Explore galaxies, make friends and interactively play chess through the Tracers Chess with other players while you wait for your resources to replenish You can also choose five different languages to use to run the game. http://www.tracers.me.uk/



What now? 

Wrong place to be advertsing


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> After clicking both says "This update is not applicable to your computer"
> 
> Guess I can't do it, thanks away.



you might already have them as they were include in a recent windows update


----------



## d1nky (Apr 27, 2013)

damn i ordered that noctua nth1 and it was out of stock so chose the chillfactor3 its one below the noctua!

i cant find that indigo extreme which is about 1*c better than the rest. 

sunday night ill probably try a session of overclocking again, really want that stable 4.8 again grr!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> damn i ordered that noctua nth1 and it was out of stock so chose the chillfactor3 its one below the noctua!
> 
> i cant find that indigo extreme which is about 1*c better than the rest.
> 
> sunday night ill probably try a session of overclocking again, really want that stable 4.8 again grr!!



the sweetspot for me is 4.6GHz as any higher and i get my own personal heater


----------



## d1nky (Apr 27, 2013)

yea i overclock at night, windows wide open. ambient temps of about 5*c

keeps temps low with this xigmatek aegir, even vrms stay cool until about 1.5v

im not planning on a 24/7 4.8ghz+ but somwthing good enough for a decent bench test.

so as long as im prime stable for about 30mins i should be ok.

24/7 i want 4.6 stable and then ill switch power savers back on


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea i overclock at night, windows wide open. ambient temps of about 5*c
> 
> keeps temps low with this xigmatek aegir, even vrms stay cool until about 1.5v
> 
> ...


----------



## nt300 (May 13, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Also guys
> 
> I remember when the 8150 was released there was some sort of windows 7 hotfix, does this also apply to Piledriver or was it just for Bulldozer?


No,


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea i overclock at night, windows wide open. ambient temps of about 5*c
> 
> keeps temps low with this xigmatek aegir, even vrms stay cool until about 1.5v
> 
> ...



My 8350 on a H100 was 4.85Ghz on 1.488v stable 24/7 (sabertooth and V Formula Mobos).
Generic MX5 Paste used.


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 13, 2013)

This is on air CM Hyper 212+ Temps at idle average 28-35c depending on ambient temp.

Running OCCT for 30 min. averages temps around 50-55c max.

Volts will actually frop down to the 1.26 range under a load.


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> My 8350 on a H100 was 4.85Ghz on 1.488v stable 24/7 (sabertooth and V Formula Mobos).
> Generic MX5 Paste used.




im planning on getting a h100, but is the h100i worth the extra? and whats the difference?

i got my stuff to finish my sleeving. so the mods back on the go..... tbh im getting impatient i just want to overclock and bench.

changed thermal pastes on the 7950 as well, prior testing temps are lower and it hasnt even cured yet!


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im planning on getting a h100, but is the h100i worth the extra? and whats the difference?
> 
> i got my stuff to finish my sleeving. so the mods back on the go..... tbh im getting impatient i just want to overclock and bench.
> 
> changed thermal pastes on the 7950 as well, prior testing temps are lower and it hasnt even cured yet!



When my H80 broke i was about to get a H100i, then i noticed the temp differences on both and opted for the cheaper H100, Many factors taken into account, theres is a mere few degrees difference. I then spent that spare money on better fans for the WHOLE system.
Luckily i got the H100 while it had a 30% offer on Ebuyer.


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2013)

aww wicked. i did look at i think its the swiftek and the double rad kraken.

but ive got 6 corsair fans ready and waiting so will use them. may even buy some other performance for push pulls. and one 140 af for the graphics card.

this build price is starting to run away with itself tho lol and havent even got my 1080 monitor


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> aww wicked. i did look at i think its the swiftek and the double rad kraken.
> 
> but ive got 6 corsair fans ready and waiting so will use them. may even buy some other performance for push pulls. and one 140 af for the graphics card.
> 
> this build price is starting to run away with itself tho lol and havent even got my 1080 monitor



In hindsight I would have bought a Kraken, I am, after all, using an NZXT case(Which allows you to use 2 x 200mm as the Pull fans).


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2013)

mines becoming a friggin corsair case lol


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> mines becoming a friggin corsair case lol



My case did have a H80 with both Corsair SP 120 performance fans, and that handles an 8350 at 4.8Ghz no problem. H100 is just for that extra stability. I gave my brother my second 8350 and my V Formula MoBo, and he's running it at 4.7ghz on a H80i, and he hasnt had any problems.

Never understood why, but both 8350's clocked better on the Sabertooth.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> aww wicked. i did look at i think its the swiftek and the double rad kraken.
> 
> but ive got 6 corsair fans ready and waiting so will use them. may even buy some other performance for push pulls. and one 140 af for the graphics card.
> 
> this build price is starting to run away with itself tho lol and havent even got my 1080 monitor



With the Swiftech you can add in another 120mm radiator in the loop and get even more cooling potential w/o breaking your warranty 

Other than the small premium on the price... what's not to like about that, a 3 yr warranty, and the 6 or 8 way PWM fan module thingy it comes with


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> With the Swiftech you can add in another 120mm radiator in the loop and get even more cooling potential w/o breaking your warranty
> 
> Other than the small premium on the price... what's not to like about that, a 3 yr warranty, and the 6 or 8 way PWM fan module thingy it comes with



im totally new to watercooling.... im old and think water and electric nnaaaaaaatttttt!!!

but that sounds interesting however a 120mm on top of a 240? overkill? hmm i like.

i may just put a list together for a custom loop and buy bits at a time, least i can keep the parts and transfer it between builds.

but i dont know where to start lol


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im totally new to watercooling.... im old and think water and electric nnaaaaaaatttttt!!!
> 
> but that sounds interesting however a 120mm on top of a 240? overkill? hmm i like.
> 
> ...



120 for the CPU and the 240 for GPU's, as they output more heat, therefore need more dissipation.

You'd get more performance in most games by overclocking a GPU than a CPU unless you play Total War, SC2, Civ 5 (i.e. RTS Games), that's why I like to ensure my GPU's are cooled to their hearts content, CPU doesnt matter so much.


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2013)

so the swiftek can do this?! or you meaning for a custom loop?

if i went custom id just cool my cpu with a 240 because im xfiring one day soon. then add another 240 for the cards. and yea im planning on benching/overclocking/gaming and showing off.

damn im already thinking about a custom loop and havent even decided on water yet lol

but id fill the fuckas up with ice water for that lol


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> so the swiftek can do this?! or you meaning for a custom loop?
> 
> if i went custom id just cool my cpu with a 240 because im xfiring one day soon. then add another 240 for the cards. and yea im planning on benching/overclocking/gaming and showing off.
> 
> ...



The swiftech is basically a custom loop disguised as an AIO unit- check out the video clips with Gabe discussing it on the Swiftech website iirc they are running this unit in one the videos with a pair of video cards added to the loop 
Adding in a GPU:
H220 VGA Expansion - YouTube

Interview w/Gabe @ CES
CES 2013: Swiftech - YouTube


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> The swiftech is basically a custom loop disguised as an AIO unit- check out the video clips with Gabe discussing it on the Swiftech website iirc they are running this unit in one the videos with a pair of video cards added to the loop
> Adding in a GPU:
> H220 VGA Expansion - YouTube
> 
> ...



hmmm... looks good in that theres room for upgrade/extension but if i were to choose that route i may as well go custom.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im totally new to watercooling.... im old and think water and electric nnaaaaaaatttttt!!!
> 
> but that sounds interesting however a 120mm on top of a 240? overkill? hmm i like.
> 
> ...



Start by planning out what you want to achieve now ,gpu blocks are expensive but well worth the money if you keep gfx cards a while ie two years or more and water does wonders for gpu ocin and stability  but they do require a decent rad/rad area , cpus do clock better but it isn't really worth the effort for ingame performance , benches yeah just no effect for games but then it is quiter.


----------



## Davidjackhill123 (May 14, 2013)

*I need advice on my CPU cooler*

Hey everyone I'm 16 and from ni and I am at last building my first computer my mother board is a gigabyte ga 970a ud3 atx am3 and my graphics card is a gigabyte radon hd 7850 2gb.
The processor that I am installing is an amd fx 8320 and I think I might have a problem with the CPU coller I have already bought it's a coller master 212 evo with 2 fans the original 1 and a xmateck xlf series fan and i am worried it won't be powerful enough to cool my CPU can anyone put me to rest or give me a solution or if I have nothing to be worried about  cheers lads


----------



## d1nky (May 14, 2013)

a few guys use the hyper evo on fx 8 cores, granted its not The best but it will work fine, and its much better than stock cooler, especially with two fans.

just make sure the fans are the correct way round. and congrats on building ya first pc.

loads of us here to help.


----------



## Davidjackhill123 (May 14, 2013)

*Thanks*



d1nky said:


> a few guys use the hyper evo on fx 8 cores, granted its not The best but it will work fine, and its much better than stock cooler, especially with two fans.
> 
> just make sure the fans are the correct way round. and congrats on building ya first pc.
> 
> loads of us here to help.



Thanks dude that's one of many things sorted for now and the future one a again thanks


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 14, 2013)

Davidjackhill123,

I have the FX 6300 with the Cooler Master 212 with the push/pull set up.

My CPU is OC'd by 700Mhz and runs nice and cool.

Just start off slow with your clock increases and watch your temps.

OCCT is a good tool for benching as it gives your voltages, temps etc. along with an error report (if there is one)

http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download


----------



## Davidjackhill123 (May 14, 2013)

*Fans*

And buy the way guys do I need a 4 pined fan for second fan on the cooler or will any fan work


----------



## d1nky (May 14, 2013)

you can use a 3pin, i have two 3pin fans on both my 4pins!

4 pins means pulse width modulation, which means the fans can change speeds dynamically without voltage change. but a 3pin will work fine on your board, and exactly the same


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 14, 2013)

I am running the 4 pin fan that came with my cooler which idles at 530ish RPM and spins up to 1900 RPM when needed. Then my pull fan is a 3 pin and runs at approx. 1200 RPM at all times.

Right now the ambient temp in my home is 75F and my CPU is sitting at 37C or 98F

That is with my FX 6300 OC'd to 4200mhz when it would normally be 3500mhz stock.

I hope this is useful info for you


----------



## d1nky (May 14, 2013)

does a 3pin connected to 4pin header not change fanspeed on your board?

i read up about this and if i remember, the board should recognise analog (3pin) and 4pin (pwm/ basically digital) and can change volts or 'pulse' accordingly!


----------



## qu4k3r (May 14, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> This is on air CM Hyper 212+ Temps at idle average 28-35c depending on ambient temp.
> 
> Running OCCT for 30 min. averages temps around 50-55c max.
> 
> ...


What is default vcore of your fx6300?
Did you increase any voltage to reach that OC?
If yes, which voltage: Cpu, Cpu-NB, NB, HT, SB?

I have the same motherboard (970 extreme 4) and my fx6300 should arrive soon so any tip or advice will be helpful.


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 15, 2013)

qu4k3r,

I responded to your PM


----------



## Super XP (May 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> My 8350 on a H100 was 4.85Ghz on 1.488v stable 24/7 (sabertooth and V Formula Mobos).
> Generic MX5 Paste used.


That is a nice OC, though personally I would drop down to at least 1.4v if you can and run your setup at perhaps 4.70GHz like I am. that Voltage is too high IMO for the FX chips. 
Check out my system specs,


Davidjackhill123 said:


> And buy the way guys do I need a 4 pined fan for second fan on the cooler or will any fan work


Usually regular case fans (Any Fan) are not recommended for direct CPU cooling, whether it be for a CPU heat sink and/or a water cooling rad, though depending on the quality of course.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2013)

Super XP said:


> That is a nice OC, though personally I would drop down to at least 1.4v if you can and run your setup at perhaps 4.70GHz like I am. that Voltage is too high IMO for the FX chips.
> Check out my system specs,
> 
> Usually regular case fans (Any Fan) are not recommended for direct CPU cooling, whether it be for a CPU heat sink and/or a water cooling rad, though depending on the quality of course.



Im running the same speed as you at the moment with most eco features on bar Apm it idles at 1500 or obv can be held at max which is nice I did notice a few things causing high temps like the internal nb and imc area but my actual individual core temps increase rapidly to 60º before leveling off above 1.5Core v.

Im going to reclock it soon .


----------



## Super XP (May 15, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Im running the same speed as you at the moment with most eco features on bar Apm it idles at 1500 or obv can be held at max which is nice I did notice a few things causing high temps like the internal nb and imc area but my actual individual core temps increase rapidly to 60º before leveling off above 1.5Core v.
> 
> Im going to reclock it soon .


Wow, you have a OC of 4.90GHz, very nice indeed , though I cannot live with a 60C temp. When you re-clock try to aim for a possible 1.4v, this seems to be the sweet spot voltage to keep temps down, at least below 55C via water cooling that is.
I got my setup to 4.70GHz w/8-Cores and a Bus of 277 with a 1.4v for the CPU. "Very" minor bumps in voltage for the HTT and the NB volts. I don't think the speed boost of an extra 200MHz is worth pushing the CPU vCore higher than 1.4v IMO.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Wow, you have a OC of 4.90GHz, very nice indeed , though I cannot live with a 60C temp. When you re-clock try to aim for a possible 1.4v, this seems to be the sweet spot voltage to keep temps down, at least below 55C via water cooling that is.
> I got my setup to 4.70GHz w/8-Cores and a Bus of 277 with a 1.4v for the CPU. "Very" minor bumps in voltage for the HTT and the NB volts. I don't think the speed boost of an extra 200MHz is worth pushing the CPU vCore higher than 1.4v IMO.



I went more multi 220vref as beyond that I got instability odd but like you it seamed too hot i mentioned nb and imc because I noticed very high temps of those using high nb nem , well everything ocd 2133mem 2575 nb and ht 4.9 cpu ,often shows higher ((5+ ))but regular llc as other settings caused mega heat in cpu.


----------



## Super XP (May 15, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I went more multi 220vref as beyond that I got instability odd but like you it seamed too hot i mentioned nb and imc because I noticed very high temps of those using high nb nem , well everything ocd 2133mem 2575 nb and ht 4.9 cpu ,often shows higher ((5+ ))but regular llc as other settings caused mega heat in cpu.


Interesting. My board at the bios boot screen always shows different speeds, like for instance 4.77GHz, 4.89GHz, 4.40GHz, 4.56GHz and so on, but in Windows and in the BIOS it shows the correct speed of 4.70GHz to 4.71GHz. Humm?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Interesting. My board at the bios boot screen always shows different speeds, like for instance 4.77GHz, 4.89GHz, 4.40GHz, 4.56GHz and so on, but in Windows and in the BIOS it shows the correct speed of 4.70GHz to 4.71GHz. Humm?



its an asus thats why


----------



## techtard (May 15, 2013)

I've never had any issues with ASUS motherboards and I have been running their products for a long, long time.
Are they going through a bad spell now or recently?


----------



## n0tiert (May 15, 2013)

techtard said:


> I've never had any issues with ASUS motherboards and I have been running their products for a long, long time.
> Are they going through a bad spell now or recently?



had issues all over with the Crosshair V first DOA  (cpu_led), 2nd was still not FX ready as mentioned on pkg, needed to be flashed with older CPU and  killed itself suddenly (cpu_led) after few month
rest hardware is 100% ok

and yeeeah Asus ROG forum is full with that issue


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2013)

techtard said:


> I've never had any issues with ASUS motherboards and I have been running their products for a long, long time.
> Are they going through a bad spell now or recently?
> 
> Linux FX Steambox
> ...



This certainly doesnt prove you never had issues with them otherwise youd be running Asus Huh lol, i see too many reports of troubles with Asus across the globe plus my own experience and customer machines i repaired prove they been problematic for several years now


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

asus is my first choice for products. i find the them to be rock solid, its funny some people get bad experiences, i have never.

my asus product list:

gts450
hd6850
hd7770
hd7950
M5a78LM mobo

every product has been going strong since the days its bought.

would of bought the crosshair if it wasnt so expensive.


----------



## RCoon (May 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> asus is my first choice for products. i find the them to be rock solid, its funny some people get bad experiences, i have never.
> 
> my asus product list:
> 
> ...



I got my crosshair V formula for £155? Same price as my current GD65!
Brother is rocking it in his (my old) 8350 system.


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

wth! everyone ive seen is about £170+ and when i went to buy a mobo they were about £180

so thought id settle for the fatality @ £140


----------



## RCoon (May 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wth! everyone ive seen is about £170+ and when i went to buy a mobo they were about £180
> 
> so thought id settle for the fatality @ £140



Fatal1ty is a damn good board though!
I hated overclocking on the V formula, it was a huge pain, and my brother is by no means an experienced overclocker, and he barely got 4.6 out the board.
Sabertooth was a dream to clock on, 4.8Ghz on my first try with it.
Definitely want to try an ASRock board next time I upgrade.


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Fatal1ty is a damn good board though!
> I hated overclocking on the V formula, it was a huge pain, and my brother is by no means an experienced overclocker, and he barely got 4.6 out the board.
> Sabertooth was a dream to clock on, 4.8Ghz on my first try with it.
> Definitely want to try an ASRock board next time I upgrade.



asrock am3+ i hope


----------



## RCoon (May 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> asrock am3+ i hope



REALLY want to buy the new Steamroller, regardless of performance, I like to have actually owned and tried these things instead of listening to synthetic benchmark-huggin hippies.
I actually feel non-bias when comparing 8350's and i5's


----------



## os2wiz (May 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> REALLY want to buy the new Steamroller, regardless of performance, I like to have actually owned and tried these things instead of listening to synthetic benchmark-huggin hippies.
> I actually feel non-bias when comparing 8350's and i5's



Actually I have no problem comparing an FX-8350 against an I7 3770k in most applications I use. When steamroller FX is released I think it will compare favorably with a Hasbeen I7 4770K
in all multi-threaded apps and a bit slower in single threaded apps.


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

as purely hypothetical what sort of price are we looking at for said steamroller 8 core?


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> as purely hypothetical what sort of price are we looking at for said steamroller 8 core?



1-5% for the pessimist. 10%-infinity for the optimist!


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

you couldnt just said a price..... lol


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> you couldnt just said a price..... lol



Duh, I read "performance" for some reason. I'm going to assume that it will cost the same as the current 8 core offering.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 15, 2013)

rcoon said:


> i got my crosshair v formula for £155? Same price as my current gd65!
> Brother is rocking it in his (my old) 8350 system.



asus m5a97 evo ftw $70


----------



## os2wiz (May 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> as purely hypothetical what sort of price are we looking at for said steamroller 8 core?



No idea. I have no notion where AMD will seek to price this product. WE do not even know the frequency of the top of the line for this product. I would tend to believe it will be be as high as $249 and as low as $199 for the top of the line 8-core .


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Interesting. My board at the bios boot screen always shows different speeds, like for instance 4.77GHz, 4.89GHz, 4.40GHz, 4.56GHz and so on, but in Windows and in the BIOS it shows the correct speed of 4.70GHz to 4.71GHz. Humm?


So not everyone is seeing it though. 
Is it just crosshair V's that vary this much as my clocks are stable on eco idle at 1500 ish but when set to (os and oc app) performance I do see it vary more than I had seen before (usually 5-10mhz here 25-70mhz)and does impinge stability near top clocks for me


----------



## Davidjackhill123 (May 15, 2013)

Is a high pressure fan really news nessasary for a CPU cooler


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

hmm seems a lot of pressure, maybe itll cave in lol

whats the fan in question and heatsink?

also depends on other factors


----------



## Davidjackhill123 (May 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hmm seems a lot of pressure, maybe itll cave in lol
> 
> whats the fan in question and heatsink?
> 
> also depends on other factors



Collermaster 212 evo with 2 xmateck xlf series fans


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

which ones are they?!

static pressure is more for watercoolers. but the rpm and airflow matter with heatsinks. as long as theyre the same itll be fine. tbh i got two different rated fans on mine and works brilliantly.

wasnt you the guy worried about the evo on the fx83**

if i was you id be more worried on getting the heatsink mounted properly, making sure you use good thermal compound and contact is best it can be.

if this is your first time, read how to's and watch youtube vids


----------



## Davidjackhill123 (May 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> which ones are they?!
> 
> static pressure is more for watercoolers. but the rpm and airflow matter with heatsinks. as long as theyre the same itll be fine. tbh i got two different rated fans on mine and works brilliantly.
> 
> ...



Yep that was me thanks dude


----------



## Super XP (May 15, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> So not everyone is seeing it though.
> Is it just crosshair V's that vary this much as my clocks are stable on eco idle at 1500 ish but when set to (os and oc app) performance I do see it vary more than I had seen before (usually 5-10mhz here 25-70mhz)and does impinge stability near top clocks for me


Yes agreed. Personally I have no issue what the bios post shows, so long as it runs 110% stable at 4.70GHz which it currently does. 
I am curious how stable can you get your system if you do lower the vCore to 1.4v. Good Luck 


os2wiz said:


> Actually I have no problem comparing an FX-8350 against an I7 3770k in most applications I use. When steamroller FX is released I think it will compare favorably with a Hasbeen I7 4770K
> in all multi-threaded apps and a bit slower in single threaded apps.


Good point. though personally I don't see Steamroller if based on Socket AM3+ coming out with 10-Cores. And knowing companies in general, if AMD had a chance to price its CPU's higher than what they are today, they would, but the performance needs to translate into the price hike. 

Speculation here, I can see Steamroller improving greatly by as much as 15% to 30% over the Piledriver.  Yes and that includes both Single & Multi-threading...


----------



## suraswami (May 15, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Yes agreed. Personally I have no issue what the bios post shows, so long as it runs 110% stable at 4.70GHz which it currently does.
> I am curious how stable can you get your system if you do lower the vCore to 1.4v. Good Luck
> 
> Good point. though personally I don't see Steamroller if based on Socket AM3+ coming out with 10-Cores. And knowing companies in general, if AMD had a chance to price its CPU's higher than what they are today, they would, but the performance needs to translate into the price hike.
> ...



When is this Steam rolling out to clean the Pile of Bull crap?


----------



## Irony (May 15, 2013)

Lol... sometime 2013 supposedly, probly gonna get pushed back like usual though


----------



## Super XP (May 16, 2013)

suraswami said:


> When is this Steam rolling out to clean the Pile of Bull crap?


Bulldozer was not that bad which is why it sold very well and done anything you through at it. Now if its cost was expensive, different story. Its performance reflected the cost of the chip. Piledriver is miles better than Bulldozer regardless of benchmarks shown; it rocks very well in real world applications and games. 

Steamroller is RUMOURED to have ironed out most issues with moderate improvements in many of the designs aspects. Combine all those moderate improvements and you have yourself a clock 4 clock performance boost by "A LOT".

Who is leading the charge in AMD? One of the best CPU Architect ever to grace this earth, Jim Keller that used to work for APPLE.
Who said he is the best CPU Architect? Apple, Intel, Nvidia, just to name a few. AMD’s CPU division is in good hands. As long as AMD’s CEO lets Jim do his job and grants him the resources to do it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 16, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Yes agreed. Personally I have no issue what the bios post shows, so long as it runs 110% stable at 4.70GHz which it currently does.
> I am curious how stable can you get your system if you do lower the vCore to 1.4v. Good Luck
> 
> Good point. though personally I don't see Steamroller if based on Socket AM3+ coming out with 10-Cores. And knowing companies in general, if AMD had a chance to price its CPU's higher than what they are today, they would, but the performance needs to translate into the price hike.
> ...



Im still striving for 5ghz but I will try 1.4 and see how high I can get it ?, ive another realisation for you, despite setting core volts  (1.35-1.5 free for cpu to use)the actual cores appear tied to the same vid 1.33 on mine , whilst core v is reported as one into the core at what i set and the only way ive found to adjust this is amd overdrive but ive had issues using Aod ie bsds.

Can't help thinking about sorting a proper Aod profile at 5ghz with the bios arranged to suit .


----------



## suraswami (May 16, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Bulldozer was not that bad which is why it sold very well and done anything you through at it. Now if its cost was expensive, different story. Its performance reflected the cost of the chip. Piledriver is miles better than Bulldozer regardless of benchmarks shown; it rocks very well in real world applications and games.
> 
> Steamroller is RUMOURED to have ironed out most issues with moderate improvements in many of the designs aspects. Combine all those moderate improvements and you have yourself a clock 4 clock performance boost by "A LOT".
> 
> ...



First of all I posted it as a joke.  I am also waiting for SteamRoller so I will finally get to upgrade.  The one thing I wanted in SteamRoller is power efficiency, if it can cut about 50 to 75w under load then we have a winner.  When AMD can make their GPUs more and more efficient in terms of power consumption they can do the same for CPU too.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-16.html

If the numbers come close to 275w under load I will be happy 

Another thing is all the CPU design is in works for past few years, don't know if Jim can over night overhaul the whole architecture and spin out Steamroller in a much better 'HIS' way!  May be next iteration might be better overall and the way it was meant to be.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 16, 2013)

suraswami said:


> First of all I posted it as a joke.  I am also waiting for SteamRoller so I will finally get to upgrade.  The one thing I wanted in SteamRoller is power efficiency, if it can cut about 50 to 75w under load then we have a winner.  When AMD can make their GPUs more and more efficient in terms of power consumption they can do the same for CPU too.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-16.html
> 
> ...



Nah itll be at least four years before its His creation , until then he will tweak what's in the pipeline but no more as they're on the right Modular path its not a scrap it and start again situation imho.


----------



## techtard (May 17, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> This certainly doesnt prove you never had issues with them otherwise youd be running Asus Huh lol, i see too many reports of troubles with Asus across the globe plus my own experience and customer machines i repaired prove they been problematic for several years now



Actually I was going to go for an Asus z77 motherboard, but I got a killer deal on a 2500k+Z77a-Gd55 combo.

Before that I had an Asus m3a32-mvp deluxe AM2+ mobo, an m4a785-g motherboard and an Asus motherboard for AMD Thouroughbred/Barton core, Asus Intel mobos for the Pentium series of CPUs,  and on and on all the way back to the 486 DX2.

Just sold the M5a97 rev 2.0 and upgraded to a Sabertooth 990FX. This new motherboard is a BEAST. Currently happy at 5.0 ghz, will try for higher speeds this weekend. I need to be liquid cooled along with my computer for this next round of overclocking.


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

yea i feel the need for wc loop! 

well tonight its coldish. rigs being built. all ready for some serious overcooking!


----------



## Super XP (May 18, 2013)

Looking for a good Benchmarking link, here you go. The FX 8350 stands on its own IMO.
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=701


----------



## Ravenas (May 23, 2013)

Count me in. FX 8350 4.8 GHz. Can't seem to get to 5.0 Ghz for some reason.


----------



## suraswami (May 23, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Count me in. FX 8350 4.8 GHz. Can't seem to get to 5.0 Ghz for some reason.



Nice.

Is that MSI board version 2.0?


----------



## Volfram (May 23, 2013)

http://valid.canardpc.com/2810789

I'll join with my 24/7 clocks. Bit dissapointed I can't go higher buy hey that's Texas for ya.


----------



## Ravenas (May 23, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is that MSI board version 2.0?



Yes my version 1 died so MSI replaced with version 2.


----------



## suraswami (May 23, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Yes my version 1 died so MSI replaced with version 1.



you mean MSI replaced it with version 2?


----------



## Ravenas (May 26, 2013)

5.0 GHz stable. Woot. Haven't tried higher yet.


----------



## Johan45 (May 26, 2013)

Nice work Ravenas. My piece of silicon wasn't the pick of the litter. This is prime95 stable 



Had it at 5.4 doing some benching today definitely not prime95 stable I was over 1.6v on the core



Can someone tell me how to get normal pics on this site. Everytime I attach something it comes out like this requiring people to click on it to see it ??


----------



## Ravenas (May 26, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Can someone tell me how to get normal pics on this site. Everytime I attach something it comes out like this requiring people to click on it to see it ??



Go to www.techpowerup.com and use the image uploader and copy/paste the tag it gives you.


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice work Ravenas. My piece of silicon wasn't the pick of the litter. This is prime95 stable
> 
> View attachment 51192
> 
> ...



thats a hideuos amount of voltage for that overclock!!!


youll find benching with something unstable leads to less points.


----------



## os2wiz (May 26, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> 5.0 GHz stable. Woot. Haven't tried higher yet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130526/5.0ghz stable.png


Just a little surprised you got to 5.0 GHZ stable without a better water cooling solution than the AMD cooler that came with bulldozer. You must have a golden chip. I don't see many 5 GHZ stable clocks without custom cooling.


----------



## Ravenas (May 26, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Just a little surprised you got to 5.0 GHZ stable without a better water cooling solution than the AMD cooler that came with bulldozer. You must have a golden chip. I don't see many 5 GHZ stable clocks without custom cooling.



I'm running at 40 degrees Celsius with full load.


----------



## suraswami (May 26, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Just a little surprised you got to 5.0 GHZ stable without a better water cooling solution than the AMD cooler that came with bulldozer. You must have a golden chip. I don't see many 5 GHZ stable clocks without custom cooling.





Ravenas said:


> I'm running at 40 degrees Celsius with full load.



I am guessing the chips are maturing!


Did you note down the manufactured date and batch number on the chip IHS?


----------



## os2wiz (May 26, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I'm running at 40 degrees Celsius with full load.


That I don't believe. Where is your OCCT or IBT AVX screens confirming your results. I was skeptical before now I just don't believe you have credibility.


----------



## Ravenas (May 26, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> That I don't believe. Where is your OCCT or IBT AVX screens confirming your results. I was skeptical before now I just don't believe you have credibility.



To be honest, I could care less what you believe.


----------



## Johan45 (May 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thats a hideuos amount of voltage for that overclock!!!
> 
> 
> youll find benching with something unstable leads to less points.



Ya this one is a real pig when it come to voltage. Ihave to hand it to the guys at thermaltake. That AIO works quite well. Unstable or not it was enough to bring me in second .I just kept my fingers crossed and hoped it wouldn't crash this time. 
This pig runs 24/7 at 4.64 with 1.47V_Core, ran ten days straight in the ChimpChallenge F@H competition. Once you hit the wall on these they need a sledge hammer for the next 100Mhz.

I do think tho as time goes the chips will improve they always do. If I keep going I'll probably break this one.


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2013)

im overclocking mine at the moment. i think my ram kills it pass 4.7ghz i could apply 2volts and wont be stable lol (kingston cheapo ram = long story)

i notice if i oc fsb 220 to get 4.4ghz i can do it with stock voltage @ 1.3875 but if use multi it needs 1.4125 ??! wtf!


ill be benching mine soon as temps drop. just put a heaven valley out, huge clocks on the 7950 (1225/1750) one artifact lol

but tbh im too scared to break the 1.5v barrier with it on the aegir. 

what you guys stress test with?????


----------



## Ravenas (May 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im overclocking mine at the moment. i think my ram kills it pass 4.7ghz i could apply 2volts and wont be stable lol (kingston cheapo ram = long story)
> 
> i notice if i oc fsb 220 to get 4.4ghz i can do it with stock voltage @ 1.3875 but if use multi it needs 1.4125 ??! wtf!
> 
> ...



Prime


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2013)

^^ nuff said. 

i always use prime but its a bitch to get stable pass 4.7 full nescafe gold blend, and for benches stable i use small ffts for 5-10 min


----------



## Johan45 (May 26, 2013)

I use prime and Unigine heaven to be stable if I'm going to be folding  or something that'll use both the CPU and GPU 100%
My system is like an easy bake oven when things are full out. You'd be surprised how much extra heat the CPU can pick up when you have 2 cards burning in the background.


d1nky said:


> ^^ nuff said.
> 
> i always use prime but its a bitch to get stable pass 4.7 full nescafe gold blend, and for benches stable i use small ffts for 5-10 min



If you check my earlier post you'll see that I needed a boatload of V_core to get to 4.9 . For me I was just over 1.4 for 4.5 but to get 4.64 I'mup to 1.47V_Core. I'm not saying that all chips are equal. I know I have a serious leaker and i've been kicking the snot out of it lately.


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I use prime and Unigine heaven to be stable if I'm going to be folding  or something that'll use both the CPU and GPU 100%
> My system is like an easy bake oven when things are full out. You'd be surprised how much extra heat the CPU can pick up when you have 2 cards burning in the background.
> 
> 
> If you check my earlier post you'll see that I needed a boatload of V_core to get to 4.9 . For me I was just over 1.4 for 4.5 but to get 4.64 I'mup to 1.47V_Core. I'm not saying that all chips are equal. I know I have a serious leaker and i've been kicking the snot out of it lately.



mines similar but i havent got the best cooling, and apparently the better cooled it is the less voltage is required to get higher.

yee i had mine folding for CC and wow what a stress test, i had it at 4.4 or 4.6 from when it was brandnew folding from the start


----------



## Ravenas (May 26, 2013)

Running Prime and Super at the same time.


----------



## os2wiz (May 26, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> To be honest, I could care less what you believe.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130526/5.0ghz stable 2.png



How do you know you are not experiencing vdroop on that board and all 8 cores are running. You will have to show us coretemp or occt which show all cores temps. Have to know all cores are running at full load and some not shutting down.


----------



## Johan45 (May 26, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Stability can only be proven with running widely accepted stress test like OCCT, IBT AVX , or prime 95. Just because you do not get a blue screen , does not mean you are stable.



One thing I've found is that everyone has a different idea of stable. And you're right in some places Ravenas would be chided for his lack of evidence in others as long as you can run prime for 20 mins you're golden. 
All people have their own ideas, and if someone can go for a year at certain clocks even if they're not prime stable they're happy. 
It all depends on what you're going to do with you're systemm. If you want something guarenteed to be stable then you don"t OC it it's that simple. 
I have my own standards and I'm confident that my machine isn't going to crash at some critical moment and lose hours worth of work .
But that's me..


----------



## Johan45 (May 26, 2013)

I have to ask Ravenas is that the Prime95 blend test? I'm really not familiar with the format.


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2013)

looks like the prime bench test or he's changed the view to list or sumin.

hwinfo64 will show cores and frequencies.


----------



## Ravenas (May 26, 2013)




----------



## os2wiz (May 26, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> One thing I've found is that everyone has a different idea of stable. And you're right in some places Ravenas would be chided for his lack of evidence in others as long as you can run prime for 20 mins you're golden.
> All people have their own ideas, and if someone can go for a year at certain clocks even if they're not prime stable they're happy.
> It all depends on what you're going to do with you're systemm. If you want something guarenteed to be stable then you don"t OC it it's that simple.
> I have my own standards and I'm confident that my machine isn't going to crash at some critical moment and lose hours worth of work .
> But that's me..




 I understand that but 42 Celsius is NOT a credible finding under full stress. That would be the best you could hope for with a full custom water loop with big radiators. he has a AIO closed loop cooler that is probably the equivalent of the old Corsair H80.  Just not believable. He is probably overclocking with 4 cores active.  I am not ignorant about this stuff.


----------



## Ravenas (May 26, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I understand that but 42 Celsius is NOT a credible finding under full stress. That would be the best you could hope for with a full custom water loop with big radiators. he has a AIO closed loop cooler that is probably the equivalent of the old Corsair H80.  Just not believable. He is probably overclocking with 4 cores active.  I am not ignorant about this stuff.



Thanks for letting everyone know you aren't ignorant. Kudos to you.


----------



## os2wiz (May 26, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130526/5.0 hw.png



You must have a highly binned chip to run at 45 C under stress at 5.0 GHZ with your limited cooling. My apology for doubting your claim.  How long was the the duration of the prime 95 run that you documented??


----------



## Ravenas (May 26, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> You must have a highly binned chip to run at 45 C under stress at 5.0 GHZ with your limited cooling. My apology for doubting your claim.  How long was the the duration of the prime 95 run that you documented??



I've been running it for ~ 30+ minutes now (torture test). SuperPi finished 32M itt at ~ 20min.


----------



## os2wiz (May 27, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I've been running it for ~ 30+ minutes now (torture test). SuperPi finished 32M itt at ~ 20min.



I trust prime, super pi does not stress the cpu nearly as much as prime, ibt avx, or occt. The reason I like OCCT is that it gives you all the graphs regarding temperature, voltage, and cores
At least the version which I have does. I heard the current release of OCCT is not as complete for some reason.


----------



## Ravenas (May 27, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I trust prime, super pi does not stress the cpu nearly as much as prime, ibt avx, or occt. The reason I like OCCT is that it gives you all the graphs regarding temperature, voltage, and cores
> At least the version which I have does. I heard the current release of OCCT is not as complete for some reason.








I'm not very familiar with the testing in this program.


----------



## Johan45 (May 27, 2013)

Just wanna put this out there done by a very trusted source by me the only thing is he has an extreme water cooling system


----------



## Ravenas (May 27, 2013)

I'm guessing this program is ran like this.


----------



## os2wiz (May 27, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130526/occt.png
> 
> I'm not very familiar with the testing in this program.


Woith OCCT the first minute does not stress the cpu at all. You can specify how many minutes you wish to run it. The last 5 minutes are for c ool off and also do not stress the cpu. I think you will like OCCT once you get used to it.


----------



## Johan45 (May 27, 2013)

No worries Ravenas If you've got the CPU_LLC set it'll bump the Vcore up under load which won't show in the CPU-z tab. I've seen a few MSI boards not the GD80 mind you but they all have difficulty with the FX chips. MSI didn't  give an option for APM and typically the CPU will throttle and you have no control. Looks like they might have actually gotten something right with the 80 series.


----------



## suraswami (May 27, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130526/occt230.png
> 
> I'm guessing this program is ran like this.



Use these settings

idle period - 0 min at the beginning
1 min at the end
Duration 0hrs and 15 min.

and use small dataset option to create maximum heat.


----------



## d1nky (May 27, 2013)

nvm


overclock on!!!!


----------



## os2wiz (May 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> No worries Ravenas If you've got the CPU_LLC set it'll bump the Vcore up under load which won't show in the CPU-z tab. I've seen a few MSI boards not the GD80 mind you but they all have difficulty with the FX chips. MSI didn't  give an option for APM and typically the CPU will throttle and you have no control. Looks like they might have actually gotten something right with the 80 series.



Even the GD80 has very poor LLC options compared to Asus Sabertooth and Crosshairs V Formula Z and Gigabyte UD3 and UD5 or 7 boards. Unless this GD80 is a brand new introduction. On the Overclock.net forum there is a prominent overclocker there who uses MSI , I can't remember whether it is GD80 or GD65. He also has a 5.0 GHZ overclock, but it takes a lot more effort with fidgeting with voltage settings on MSI.


----------



## Ravenas (May 27, 2013)

The OCCT tests tends to run for 2 minutes the says "ERROR". Prime95 gives me no problems... I've been running it a while now on torture test. CINE gives me no problems. AIDA gives me no problems. SuperPi gives me no problems. (Those programs run my cores at 100%).

Maybe I'm running OCCT wrong I'm not sure.


----------



## os2wiz (May 27, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> The OCCT tests tends to run for 2 minutes the says "ERROR". Prime95 gives me no problems... I've been running it a while now on torture test. CINE gives me no problems. AIDA gives me no problems. SuperPi gives me no problems. (Those programs run my cores at 100%).
> 
> Maybe I'm running to wrong I'm not sure.



 I am not sure of the significance. It is unusual for an overclock to pass prime and fail another stress test. if you ran prime for 20 minutes or longer without error I would be happy with it. Different stress test have nuances to them and put more stress on different parts of the cpu. I wish I knew more than that, but I'm not a software or hardware engineer so my knowledge doesn't extend past what I've read or learned from knowledgeable sources.


----------



## Ravenas (May 27, 2013)

I used AIDA to stress my CPU 100% for 15mins.






Prime for 1 hour.


----------



## Johan45 (May 27, 2013)

@ OS@wiz Just an FYI the New rev.3 UD# are kicking up a real fuss as well.
@ Ravenas you'll be fine as long as you're not doing any intensive, sensitve work like F@H, gaming and everyday computing won't stress a CPU like prime does.
Edit: I see you're using multi only for your OC. Your HT is at 2600 but I didn't see any NB info but I suggest you run it at 2600 as well. These chips perform much better if you keep those 2 synched


----------



## Ravenas (May 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> @ OS@wiz Just an FYI the New rev.3 UD# are kicking up a real fuss as well.
> @ Ravenas you'll be fine as long as you're not doing any intensive, sensitve work like F@H, gaming and everyday computing won't stress a CPU like prime does.
> Edit: I see you're using multi only for your OC. Your HT is at 2600 but I didn't see any NB info but I suggest you run it at 2600 as well. These chips perform much better if you keep those 2 synched



I am thinking you for your last part. As far as prime goes I have been running it fine for 8 hours straight.


----------



## Johan45 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks . Like I said in an earlier post stability is relative to the user. If you've got a decent sample of silicon, your V_Core seems in line to me. If you check that little list I posted he had his V_Core at an even 1.5v LLc at medium so there's no inrease when under load. I hang out at OCF alot and have seen a lot of different samples. They're literally all over the place but they do seem to be improving their binning. 
Mine is a poor sample and I treat it like a car with an inadequate engine. Some days I really want to blow it up so I can rebuild it!!


----------



## Super XP (Jun 3, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I am thinking you for your last part. As far as prime goes I have been running it fine for 8 hours straight.


Personally I don't recommend the FX-8500's to go over 1.4v. Max would be about 1.45v, but that is about it. Though it does depend on your CPUs binning. You can always drop the CPU speed a bit to get the vCore lower just to make sure. 

Anyhow great setup.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 3, 2013)

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2266364&page=9


----------



## d1nky (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the comparisons!

I always wondered the data between the two as ive felt the difference!

meanwhile new ram and cant get stable with prime full blend?! faaaakkkkkkkkkkk sakes!


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 3, 2013)

I assume you started with stock timings? You may need to bump the CPU_NB up some in freq and volts  to stabilize the IMC


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I like the comparisons!
> 
> I always wondered the data between the two as ive felt the difference!
> 
> meanwhile new ram and cant get stable with prime full blend?! faaaakkkkkkkkkkk sakes!



Thx

If i still had my 4100 i would run it in newer games to see how it performs but sadly its gone


----------



## d1nky (Jun 3, 2013)

ive still got mine sat next to me. 

sometimes I feel like putting it in the fatality and giving it some torture lol 

 it shockingly bottlenecked my 7950 in the games I tried, crisis3, hitman, farcry3.

but funnily it gave me the best graphics score ive had in 3dmark11.... im hoping its drivers tho!


johan sent ya a pm. but forgot im in the fx overclocking thread so may say it all on here lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive still got mine sat next to me.
> 
> sometimes I feel like putting it in the fatality and giving it some torture lol
> 
> ...



I might buy another to Benchmark further and Crysis 3 is demanding both GPU & CPU wise.
If you saw my Benchmarks the FX 4100 @4.6GHz bottlenecked my HD 7870 in Crysis 3 and BF3 on 64MP and large maps


----------



## d1nky (Jun 3, 2013)

I liked mine, real fun to overclock. got the best benches for 3dmark11, firestrike and cloudgate with fx4100/7950. username d1nky sits at the top lol

this 8350 seems to be real fragile when overclocking, may need better cooling tbh. and loads go extreme cooling/overclocking with this so no chance on beating anyone.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I liked mine, real fun to overclock. got the best benches for 3dmark11, firestrike and cloudgate with fx4100/7950. username d1nky sits at the top lol
> 
> this 8350 seems to be real fragile when overclocking, may need better cooling tbh. and loads go extreme cooling/overclocking with this so no chance on beating anyone.



yea you need a water cooler for a real high oc and Formula type board


----------



## d1nky (Jun 3, 2013)

yea I know.... been putting it off for ages tbh. 

I been thinking AIO but I could maybe put together a basic custom loop and go from there. 

ive even started thinking about blocks and that but im undecided lol

oh the fatality is good for oc'ing no doubt!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea I know.... been putting it off for ages tbh.
> 
> I been thinking AIO but I could maybe put together a basic custom loop and go from there.
> 
> ...



if you don't go custom the H100 is pretty great


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 3, 2013)

So is the thermaltake water2.0 extreme. At 1.58vcores I hit 63°c on the cores.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 3, 2013)

are we talking package temps or the bios sensor one? 

ive been thinking about the swiftech 220 but its not in stock anywhere over here. plus I could mod it and extend it further.


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> are we talking package temps or the bios sensor one?
> 
> ive been thinking about the swiftech 220 but its not in stock anywhere over here. plus I could mod it and extend it further.



I have the Swiftech here waiting and a 7970 on the way- will likely add in another 120/140mm rad and try to run my 8350 in the same loop.

Should have it all together in a Fractal Define R4 case in a couple of weeks


----------



## d1nky (Jun 3, 2013)

thats what i like about the swiftech, its an AIO but room for improvement.

for me that means getting experienced with the basics and then progressing to something custom.

norton ya got to show some pics for us.

(my rigs are up and running beautifully, im planning on a 7970 to go with my 7950. got a 6850 that needs fixing, so im ready for any up coming folding/crunching comps. i hope i havent jinxed myself by saying that lol)


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thats what i like about the swiftech, its an AIO but room for improvement.
> 
> for me that means getting experienced with the basics and then progressing to something custom.
> 
> ...



Definitely will have some pics- fair warning though my rigs are clean and all business so don't expect anything too colorful 

Those cards can fold right now- Radeon's are doing awesome with the new jobs F@H has sent out recently 

FYI- rumor mill is buzzing about an FX-9000 and an FX-8770 (both with *220w* TDP's )
Link:
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/amd-readies-fx-9000-cpu-clocked-at-5-ghz/


----------



## d1nky (Jun 3, 2013)

wow! well thunder comes before the storm, blatent hype to get people wanting the new FXs.

reading that link, i wonder if theyll be selling said cpus with the AIO like they did before?
also funny the TDP, no am3+ boards would be capable of that rating? imagine an AM3+ mobo 4+1phase design and rated 140w.... 

im on pay as ya go electric and its a friggin nightmare with 2/3 rigs running full load 24/7, bitcoining probably wouldnt even pay the bills lol

thats why i will keep strictly to competitions, as to give back to the TPU community. 

plus its summer and my room is hot enough lol


----------



## Super XP (Jun 3, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I might buy another to Benchmark further and Crysis 3 is demanding both GPU & CPU wise.
> If you saw my Benchmarks the FX 4100 @4.6GHz bottlenecked my HD 7870 in Crysis 3 and BF3 on 64MP and large maps


Would love to see METRO: Last Light benchmarked. Just like the 1st METRO 2033, they are both awesome games.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 4, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Would love to see METRO: Last Light benchmarked. Just like the 1st METRO 2033, they are both awesome games.



For what the FX 4100


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> are we talking package temps or the bios sensor one?
> 
> ive been thinking about the swiftech 220 but its not in stock anywhere over here. plus I could mod it and extend it further.



I use HWmonitor(free) for system monitoring. That was core temperature.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just finished running intelburntest, seems stable at 4.6ghz Wish it was winter right now, probably could easily do 5ghz. Very happy with it for now.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 5, 2013)

im using prime to get mine stable, needs loads more volts than IBT does.

trying to boot on 2900mhz cpu nb but wont boot. 

so now im at 4.5 cpu and 2.7 HT and cpu NB, dont ask the volts lol

i too wish it was winter, heat is just another reason i dont like summer!


at volkszorn how the hell did you keep voltages so low?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wow! well thunder comes before the storm, blatent hype to get people wanting the new FXs.
> 
> reading that link, i wonder if theyll be selling said cpus with the AIO like they did before?
> also funny the TDP, no am3+ boards would be capable of that rating? imagine an AM3+ mobo 4+1phase design and rated 140w....
> ...



Id imagine my crosshairv would manage easily since im using more wattage to hit that frequency? ?


----------



## d1nky (Jun 5, 2013)

its the heat that comes with it, most boards and circuits can deliver voltage for it but i guess the amperage would be higher creating more heat in anything related to the cpu.

but i guess thats down to the cpu cooler, an overclocked 8350 would be like a stock 8550 i guess?!


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im using prime to get mine stable, needs loads more volts than IBT does.
> 
> trying to boot on 2900mhz cpu nb but wont boot.
> 
> ...



I'm with ya on that one dinky. Intel burntest just doesn't work an AMD. Prime blend test would fail pretty quickly unless Volkszorn has a prime piece of silicon. 

But stability is in the eye of the user. Depends on what they're using it for. It would probably be fine for gaming.


----------



## Irony (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine has lower volts than his and at 4.5. I think its up to the chip more than the board, cuz I have the same Fatal1ty as you.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 6, 2013)

my vid is 1.3875, this chip takes a ton of juice to get anywhere.


had everything nice and stable, really snappy and quick. then went too far and lost all my settings again!!! GRRR!!!

however I got this:


----------



## Irony (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't hardly get my NB to 2600. Takes like 1.3v


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 6, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Personally I don't recommend the FX-8500's to go over 1.4v. Max would be about 1.45v, but that is about it. Though it does depend on your CPUs binning. You can always drop the CPU speed a bit to get the vCore lower just to make sure.
> 
> Anyhow great setup.



Since my temps stay within 39 to 43 degrees Celsius I am ok with it around 1.5v.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 6, 2013)

lol to get my cpunb at that speed it wanted near 1.4v a lot i know but jeez was my pc rapid!!

i only had it like that for a bench on maxmemm, left the ram timings alone and got that score.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2013)

FX 8320 4.5GHz 1.375v
NB 2600MHz 1.25v


----------



## d1nky (Jun 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> FX 8320 4.5GHz 1.375v
> NB 2600MHz 1.25v



cpu NB? or northbridge (ram/gpu)?


if that's cpunb nice........


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> cpu NB? or northbridge (ram/gpu)?
> 
> 
> if that's cpunb nice........



CPU NB

RAM is at 1600MHz

GPU 1200/1450 1.250v


----------



## d1nky (Jun 6, 2013)

so far im stable at 

cpu 4.5 - 1.46v
ram 2100 - stock timings/volts
cpunb 2.45 - 1.26v
HT 2.9 - 1.2v

my chip seems like a guzzler


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> so far im stable at
> 
> cpu 4.5 - 1.46v
> ram 2100 - stock timings/volts
> ...



wow that's alot of volts for just 4.5GHz. I can hit 4.6GHz without going over 1.4v. Your chip is a power hog


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine needs 1.58v for 4.9 to be Prime stable. I can also get up to almost 5.5 over 1.6v stable enough for benching. I have one hot little piggy, can't wait for a proper water loop.




Here's a shot I had handy. 5418 MHz @ 1.608< 1.625 Under load with LLC


----------



## d1nky (Jun 6, 2013)

ive noticed prime needs juice, they should call it juice prime.

I know with better cooling the volts will be less.

well it ran for about an hour, till a worker dropped out. but this board will drop power phases after about 45mins due to heat on the circuit, tried and tested!

I think this chip will need 1.55+ for 5ghz


----------



## ZetZet (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm planning my new build and I wanted to ask the club. Should I get Scythe Mugen 3/Ninja 3 or CM evo 212 for FX8350? I want it to be quiet, might even have it on stock.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 6, 2013)

ZetZet said:


> I'm planning my new build and I wanted to ask the club. Should I get Scythe Mugen 3/Ninja 3 or CM evo 212 for FX8350? I want it to be quiet, might even have it on stock.



+1 to Hyper 212 Evo. Never had or seen a Scythe.


----------



## ZetZet (Jun 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> +1 to Hyper 212 Evo. Never had or seen a Scythe.


Scythe coolers are massive, so i'm thinking they should be quiet


----------



## RCoon (Jun 6, 2013)

ZetZet said:


> Scythe coolers are massive, so i'm thinking they should be quiet



Hyper 212 is also extremely large, my server is right at my feet under my desk and I dont hear it, then again my PC is probably producing too much noise over it.


----------



## Irony (Jun 6, 2013)

Newegg says the Mugen 3 tops out at 26Db, and the 212 Evo says 36. Idk if the Scythe cools better; its gigantic, it should lol.

Hey, do you think you would be interested in a Noctua NH-d14? I have one I just replaced with a water loop lol.


----------



## ZetZet (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.google.lt/imgres?um=1&sa...bnh=175&tbnw=255&start=25&ndsp=27&tx=64&ty=80 Evo 212
http://www.google.lt/imgres?um=1&sa...bnh=183&tbnw=258&start=0&ndsp=25&tx=104&ty=68 Ninja 3
Scythe is like 2x bigger 
I don't like the look of Noctua's and postage would cost more than the cooler so...


----------



## RCoon (Jun 6, 2013)

ZetZet said:


> http://www.google.lt/imgres?um=1&sa...bnh=175&tbnw=255&start=25&ndsp=27&tx=64&ty=80 Evo 212
> http://www.google.lt/imgres?um=1&sa...bnh=183&tbnw=258&start=0&ndsp=25&tx=104&ty=68 Ninja 3
> Scythe is like 2x bigger
> I don't like the look of Noctua's and postage would cost more than the cooler so...



Just did some research. 212 and Mugen 3 arent even in the same price bracket, so I dont understand why you would think of comparing them.
Mugen 3 is clearly better. Though I would imagine there are better coolers available for the price. Just check reviews.


----------



## ZetZet (Jun 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Just did some research. 212 and Mugen 3 arent even in the same price bracket, so I dont understand why you would think of comparing them.
> Mugen 3 is clearly better. Though I would imagine there are better coolers available for the price. Just check reviews.


They cost about the same where I live.


----------



## Irony (Jun 6, 2013)

ZetZet said:


> http://www.google.lt/imgres?um=1&sa...bnh=175&tbnw=255&start=25&ndsp=27&tx=64&ty=80 Evo 212
> http://www.google.lt/imgres?um=1&sa...bnh=183&tbnw=258&start=0&ndsp=25&tx=104&ty=68 Ninja 3
> Scythe is like 2x bigger
> I don't like the look of Noctua's and postage would cost more than the cooler so...



Oh ya. Didn't see lithuania lol. Oh well just a thought.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 6, 2013)

If you can get it in the case a good AIO water cooler might be the answer. Combo of quiet and performance if you really want to push it.


----------



## ZetZet (Jun 6, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> If you can get it in the case a good AIO water cooler might be the answer. Combo of quiet and performance if you really want to push it.


And it costs 3 times more than evo 212


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Hyper 212 is also extremely large, my server is right at my feet under my desk and I dont hear it, then again my PC is probably producing too much noise over it.



Don't hear my PC at all


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

ZetZet said:


> And it costs 3 times more than evo 212



Yes it does and it works far better if you are overclocking. YOU will NEVER reach a 5 GHZ stable overclock on an air-based cooler. Thousands have tried, a few have claimed to do it, and NONE have been able to prove it under stress such as OCCT or IBT-AVX.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Yes it does and it works far better if you are overclocking. YOU will NEVER reach a 5 GHZ stable overclock on an air-based cooler. Thousands have tried, a few have claimed to do it, and NONE have been able to prove it under stress such as OCCT or IBT-AVX.



I feel like with my particular air cooler there is a chance I could get it stable


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 7, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Prime stable.


is not stable
you might as well stability test with mine sweeper


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I feel like with my particular air cooler there is a chance I could get it stable



Keep Dreaming. Perhaps if you had the pc sitting on dry ice you may succeed.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay guys I am having OC issues with my FX 6300.

If I try to OC the chip it causes videos to stutter and games to crash or not even load.

Unigine Valley will score me in 600's if OC.

If I leave it stock or maybe a 100mhz over it will score 1563 range in Valley.

Also, no problems with games if I leave it at factory clocks.

Maybe my PSU?

All specs are in my profile.

TIA


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Keep Dreaming. Perhaps if you had the pc sitting on dry ice you may succeed.



Check cdawall's stats... I wouldn't count out the air cooler he intends to use 

Should have my 2nd 8350 installed this weekend under the Swiftech H220 cooler, may try a little overclocking once I get it all back together 

Anyone ever figure out the coding for the letter on the pcb corner of the 8350's? The new one I have is an "S" chip


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> Okay guys I am having OC issues with my FX 6300.
> 
> If I try to OC the chip it causes videos to stutter and games to crash or not even load.
> 
> ...



  Shouldn't be the power supply. Your draw on FX-6300 with a single older video card should not come close to 650 watts.  You did not give your bios settings for cpu voltage, dram voltage and the speed that you are clocking your memory at. Give us all your bios settings like cpu-nb speed and HT Link Speed.


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> Check cdawall's stats... I wouldn't count out the air cooler he intends to use
> 
> Should have my 2nd 8350 installed this weekend under the Swiftech H220 cooler, may try a little overclocking once I get it all back together
> 
> Anyone ever figure out the coding for the letter on the pcb corner of the 8350's? The new one I have is an "S" chip



As much as I respect cdawall, he is NOT going to run stable at 5.0 GHZ with the good stress tests. You can give me all the spiels you like to, but he can't do it. Nobody has done it with stability. If they had with proof of stress tests everyone would be talking about it. I am waiting for H320. It should be to market in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Irony (Jun 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> Check cdawall's stats... I wouldn't count out the air cooler he intends to use
> 
> Should have my 2nd 8350 installed this weekend under the Swiftech H220 cooler, may try a little overclocking once I get it all back together
> 
> Anyone ever figure out the coding for the letter on the pcb corner of the 8350's? The new one I have is an "S" chip



I think cdawall has come pretty close. 


Ya I feel dumb cuz when I put my block on a couple months ago I checked that and now I can't remember lol. I think it was T;


----------



## Lazermonkey (Jun 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Shouldn't be the power supply. Your draw on FX-6300 with a single older video card should not come close to 650 watts.  You did not give your bios settings for cpu voltage, dram voltage and the speed that you are clocking your memory at. Give us all your bios settings like cpu-nb speed and HT Link Speed.



Current CPU voltage is 1.2 volts I had this thing running stable at 4.2 with 1.3 volts. not sure what the deal is now.

dram is 1.5 and the RAM is clocked @ 1600 which is stock speed and volts.

nb and ht are both 2000

CPU is sitting at 3.5Ghz right now. Anything over that it acts up with the video stutter and game issues.


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> Current CPU voltage is 1.2 volts I had this thing running stable at 4.2 with 1.3 volts. not sure what the deal is now.
> 
> dram is 1.5 and the RAM is clocked @ 1600 which is stock speed and volts.
> 
> ...



Much too low. Raise your cpu voltage to 1.35 volts   NB and HT are way too low. Set HT at 2600 and CPU NB at 2200. Raise  cpu NB voltage to 1.225 . set vdda to 2.6 v.  That should help. If you have LLC settings on your motherboard (Load Line Calibration) set it to high. Turn of all power saving settings including cool and quiet. let me know what happens.  By the way you have a lousy motherboard for overclocking. Power phase control is POOR on Asrock 970 chip set boards. You need at least 6x2 phase control and preferably 8x2. If my settings do not help, the next step is to upgrade your motherboard.You will not get above 4.6 ghz stable on  212 EVO cooling. That should be the 2nd upgrade you make if you want to push that cpu close to its limit.


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> As much as I respect cdawall, he is NOT going to run stable at 5.0 GHZ with the good stress tests. You can give me all the spiels you like to, but he can't do it. Nobody has done it with stability. If they had with proof of stress tests everyone would be talking about it. I am waiting for H320. It should be to market in 2-3 weeks.



I'm just saying if any air cooler was capable of doing it, that TEC infused monster would be one of them.

I'm actually going to be adding in a 120mm rad to the loop in the very near future so this one should be similar to the H320 in performance.


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm just saying if any air cooler was capable of doing it, that TEC infused monster would be one of them.
> 
> I'm actually going to be adding in a 120mm rad to the loop in the very near future so this one should be similar to the H320 in performance.



  I am hoping with the 360mm radiator my cpu temps under load drop a good 6-8 degrees Celsius over the H100 that I had been using.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Jun 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Much too low. Raise your cpu voltage to 1.35 volts   NB and HT are way too low. Set HT at 2600 and CPU NB at 2200. Raise  cpu NB voltage to 1.225 . set vdda to 2.6 v.  That should help. If you have LLC settings on your motherboard (Load Line Calibration) set it to high. Turn of all power saving settings including cool and quiet. let me know what happens.  By the way you have a lousy motherboard for overclocking. Power phase control is POOR on Asrock 970 chip set boards. You need at least 6x2 phase control and preferably 8x2. If my settings do not help, the next step is to upgrade your motherboard.You will not get above 4.6 ghz stable on  212 EVO cooling. That should be the 2nd upgrade you make if you want to push that cpu close to its limit.



Didn't work. 

This all came out of nowhere, too.

Anyway. off to Microcenter tomorrow.


----------



## Irony (Jun 7, 2013)

Curse you people that live less than 7 hours from a microcenter!!! lol, microcenter makes me mad because they have so many good deals that are in store only, but I live so far from one


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> Didn't work.
> 
> This all came out of nowhere, too.
> 
> Anyway. off to Microcenter tomorrow.



You won't regret it. Try to see if you can afford an Asus 990FX Sabertooth rev.2.0 board or a Gigabyte 990FX UD5 motherboard. They both have 8x2 pwer phase control. Wish you the best. I have had my unexpected hardware and software problems lately. So I feel for you.


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

Irony said:


> Curse you people that live less than 7 hours from a microcenter!!! lol, microcenter makes me mad because they have so many good deals that are in store only, but I live so far from one



 Sowhat region you live in my friend?


----------



## Lazermonkey (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm about an hour from St. Louis, Mo 

Wiz, what gets me is this came out of nowhere. Everything was fine. Also, I exchanged the MB and CPU for exact models.

I was running at 4.2 stable with zero issues. That is why I am wondering if one of the rails may be bad on my PSU?


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> I'm about an hour from St. Louis, Mo
> 
> Wiz, what gets me is this came out of nowhere. Everything was fine. Also, I exchanged the MB and CPU for exact models.
> 
> I was running at 4.2 stable with zero issues. That is why I am wondering if one of the rails may be bad on my PSU?



It could be your power supply. I haven't touched an Antec in years because they were so bad. I had Corsair and now Kingwin Lazer Platinum 80 plus platinum certified psu. Quiet well made and very efficient. The Corsair AX series are very good.  Maybe replace the psu before spending all that green. But the motherboard is marginal at best for overclocking. You can wait to replace it if the psu solves the immediate problem. But keep
the overclocking very modest with that motherboard or you are likely to fry it. The vrms are not too good. Best wishes.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 7, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> is not stable
> you might as well stability test with mine sweeper




Really?!

I can get stable with any stress test with in reason but prime is most difficult


----------



## cdawall (Jun 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm just saying if any air cooler was capable of doing it, that TEC infused monster would be one of them.
> 
> I'm actually going to be adding in a 120mm rad to the loop in the very near future so this one should be similar to the H320 in performance.



I have a couple larger tecs going home for some additional testing. We will see depending on release date I will buy an 9000/8770.

The current chip was able to hit 4.8ghz with a locked multi and just a 96w chinese tec. It keeps 3.6ghz under 35c  with the fans at 50%...it can handle a few watts.


----------



## Irony (Jun 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Sowhat region you live in my friend?



Kansas, lol. Nearest one is in denver, like 500 miles away


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

Irony said:


> Kansas, lol. Nearest one is in denver, like 500 miles away



 I live in Brooklyn, a borough of New York City. The nearest Micro Center is 35 miles away. It's strange. They don't have one in New York City all in the suburbs. Doesn't make sense. New York City has over 8 milllion people. Brooklyn, where I live, has 2.7 million, which is more people than Manhattan . Brooklyn is the most populous county in NY State. We are the third most populous county in the US just behind LA  and Cook County (Chicago). Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> It could be your power supply. I haven't touched an Antec in years because they were so bad. I had Corsair and now Kingwin Lazer Platinum 80 plus platinum certified psu. Quiet well made and very efficient. The Corsair AX series are very good.  Maybe replace the psu before spending all that green. But the motherboard is marginal at best for overclocking. You can wait to replace it if the psu solves the immediate problem. But keep
> the overclocking very modest with that motherboard or you are likely to fry it. The vrms are not too good. Best wishes.



I'll go ahead an 2nd this. I've owned many power supplies and the only one that failed out of all of them is the Antec.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Jun 7, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I'll go ahead an 2nd this. I've owned many power supplies and the only one that failed out of all of them is the Antec.



I bought that PSU probably... 6 years ago?

That thing has seen a few computers in it's day lol

Anyway, I just picked up of these off Ebay for $25.00 I know they are a little dated, but, money is tight and I need a PSU lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153062


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 7, 2013)

@ laser monkey 
Check thr capacitors on your board see if any are swollen. By the CPU. Thats a pretty low end board for anFX


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 7, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> @ laser monkey
> Check thr capacitors on your board see if any are swollen. By the CPU. Thats a pretty low end board for anFX



Already warned him that that board will eventually fry.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've seen it too many times! The review sites didn't do any one any favours when they say easily OC's to 5 GHz. That was with the right cooling and a strdy MOBO. They don't mention that. 
 There's no way some of the boards advertised can handle these things,OC'd at all!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I've seen it too many times! The review sites didn't do any one any favours when they say easily OC's to 5 GHz. That was with the right cooling and a strdy MOBO. They don't mention that.
> There's no way some of the boards advertised can handle these things,OC'd at all!



Even then its not always possible I've more than enough cooling and 5 is too hot and hungry to run stable, T First batch ish I believe.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know my batch # but I do know what it takes to be stable. At almost 4.9 I was at 1.58 v to be prime stable. It can take the power if your MOBO will handle it. I've been up to 1.63V benching, almost 5.5.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 8, 2013)

With my cpu @ 4.6, I was unable to boot with my NB @ 2600mhz. Currently at 2200mhz. HT @ 2400

Going to keep playing around with it.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 8, 2013)

ive had mine boot at 2.9ghz on cpunb lol


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive had mine boot at 2.9ghz on cpunb lol



I can push most busses high max 2800nb and ht but my cpu heats up like something is wrong  past 4.9 1.55 vcore max ive tried but to be clear I mean Aod individual core temps using Its stability test which works well but my cores hit 50 in an instant ,im getting more rad tomorrow simples.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 8, 2013)

Get rid of Asus OD ! those utilities are nothing but trouble. These things take alot of volts to get up and dance. That's up to you theoneandonlymrk how much you want to give it.. I'm using a TT water 2.0 extreme and it's not enough to make it shine.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 8, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Get rid of Asus OD ! those utilities are nothing but trouble. These things take alot of volts to get up and dance. That's up to you theoneandonlymrk how much you want to give it.. I'm using a TT water 2.0 extreme and it's not enough to make it shine.


Im all custom loop with the rig listed  and mines a kettle as for aod it and many other things are fully disabled almost all of the time but ty im going to order another 320x120x60 rad for my case front and a second decent pump


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you're looking for a decent monitoring software. HWmonitor(free) works quite well with Asus and the FX chip.


----------



## Irony (Jun 8, 2013)

And it has a customizable desktop widget that's pretty good


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 9, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> If you're looking for a decent monitoring software. HWmonitor(free) works quite well with Asus and the FX chip.


I use that but aod shows individual inner core temps so I use that too sometimes plus aod is the only thing ive seen that ups inner core vid (I've tried it now and again looking for 5ghz stable )


----------



## Super XP (Jun 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I don't know my batch # but I do know what it takes to be stable. At almost 4.9 I was at 1.58 v to be prime stable. It can take the power if your MOBO will handle it. I've been up to 1.63V benching, almost 5.5.


This is why I stopped at a stable 4.70GHz at a mild 1.4v. I didn't feel comfortable going over that voltage. Though I've gained other benefits such as running all 8-Cores and running a high bus speed of 277.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

i cant get my bus over 240??

even with dropping the multis really low and ram speed, anyone else with this mobo tried?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> If you're looking for a decent monitoring software. HWmonitor(free) works quite well with Asus and the FX chip.


Does anybody know of a piece of software to monitor crosshair V Vrm temps , I've just mentally realised a balls up I've made, ive got my waterloop configured a bit wrong, my nb/vrm waterblock needs plumbing south to north not vice versa ie cool water in at northbridge end and out after vrms this is heating my nb a lot as my powerstage runs hot id imagine.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 10, 2013)

In HWmonitor the core temp is registered seperately as package temp, use the free version the pro is different. The CPU temp is the socket temp right next to the VRM if this is getting high(70° +) then your VRM is putting out alot of heat.  Here's a pic

This was me at almost 4.9 stable. 





 The red is the socket and grey is core
The first board I tried to use with this processor was a M5A 99FX pro and the cores would sit around say 40° and the CPU would be at 60°+ because the power section was just cooking. Had to get creative with some fans to help out.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

nice clocks johan!

i need some liquid on my cpu drastically, running benches atm with all fans maxed and temps reach about 50*c 


however got this nice new score and clocks on cpu are so unstable it causes less points lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/534468


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> In HWmonitor the core temp is registered seperately as package temp, use the free version the pro is different. The CPU temp is the socket temp right next to the VRM if this is getting high(70° +) then your VRM is putting out alot of heat.  Here's a pic
> 
> This was me at almost 4.9 stable.
> 
> ...



I can get 4.9 stable but was getting heat crashes whilst gameing , no problem, I know why now , definitely more rad on the way though and moar pumps


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nice clocks johan!
> 
> i need some liquid on my cpu drastically, running benches atm with all fans maxed and temps reach about 50*c
> 
> ...


Aren't you glad you didn't give up DINKY. Nice work that's the 15 you were looking for.




theoneandonlymrk said:


> I can get 4.9 stable but was getting heat crashes whilst gameing , no problem, I know why now , definitely more rad on the way though and moar pumps


Ya these are really hot and thirsty chips. I'm gathering parts right now for my Water set up. Going with the Phobya Supernova. I'll have it setup so I can put it out the window in the winter. See how it does at -10


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

i want MOAAARRR.......


lol


----------



## Irony (Jun 11, 2013)

So I decided to try for higher, turned out LLC made a massive difference in stability. I put LLC to 50% and I can get to 4.87 with 1.52v. Before I turned LLC on I saw volts going to like 1.56 with it set to 1.4 in bios. Fixed all that and made it stable


----------



## d1nky (Jun 11, 2013)

yea llc is crazy with this board, 25% helps me most. i get 40mv total fluctuation

50% gives me a lil vdroop. 

a guy in ocn complained about it to asrock as well.


also anyone know any good overclocking software?

amd overdrive doesnt override many settings and Fstream from asrock doesnt change a thing.

 its driving me mad having to reboot to adjust stuff in bios for benches!


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 11, 2013)

Irony said:


> So I decided to try for higher, turned out LLC made a massive difference in stability. I put LLC to 50% and I can get to 4.87 with 1.52v. Before I turned LLC on I saw volts going to like 1.56 with it set to 1.4 in bios. Fixed all that and made it stable



From what I've seen LLC is all over the map depending on the Vendor's BIOS. Compared to Asus the Asrock almost works backwards. But most if left on auto set the LLC to max under load. 
@ DINKY you're on your own with the OC software. It's inherently evil and never ends up on my machine. BIOS or BUST.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 11, 2013)

ive never trusted oc software but the amount of time it takes to reboot is grrr....

on a better note i got 3rd for my config, i need to gain about 30 points to beat top spot!

which is also driving me mad, got my ram up to 2400mhz stable 11-12-11-33 - cpunb and HT 2.7ghz 
and benching at around 5ghz.

any tips for getting 30 points lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/536576


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 11, 2013)

See if you can get the ram to run 10-12-12 31 -41 1 T @ 1.7v That works on my ram maybe not yours.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 12, 2013)

I've had something strange happen I wouldn't mind an opinion on ?
I moved my watercooled main rig to a friends in my car and hey presto , ten degrees cooler running and I bench it a lot so I know what it does and when if you know what I mean. 
I've not experienced an air lock could that cause the temp drop ie an airblock clearing.
Last time I put it together and many times since ive squidged all the pipes and thry were pressurised and it was flowing so I thought it clear I'm  getting a flowmeter I think.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd say either an air bubble or some type of sludge plugging one of your blocks .


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 13, 2013)

a new fx-9590 cpu is coming out this summer.
read http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthrea...r-quot-cores-5-GHz-Max-Turbo&country=&status=


----------



## Irony (Jun 14, 2013)

That looks like it could be pretty promising. Its probly like 4.5 with 5.0 on turbo. Wonder how good actual performance will be. It better be significant over current gen


----------



## cdawall (Jun 14, 2013)

Irony said:


> That looks like it could be pretty promising. Its probly like 4.5 with 5.0 on turbo. Wonder how good actual performance will be. It better be significant over current gen



4.7ghz with a 5.0 turbo there is already a thread on here.


----------



## techtard (Jun 14, 2013)

Irony said:


> That looks like it could be pretty promising. Its probly like 4.5 with 5.0 on turbo. Wonder how good actual performance will be. It better be significant over current gen



It is current gen, just binned higher. I don't think they will perform any differently than an fx-8320 or 50 that can hit 5.0ghz,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2013)

rumored base clock of the 9590 is 4.8GHz and the Turbo is 5.0GHz


----------



## cdawall (Jun 14, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> rumored base clock of the 9590 is 4.8GHz and the Turbo is 5.0GHz



Betcha its 4.7ghz 



Sin said:


> It appears that the recently announced FX-9590 and FX-9370 processors will be available through system integrators only, with no plans for retail at this time. In a discussion with the folks at The Tech Report, an unnamed AMD source was quoted saying the two new processors will be "available from system integrators globally beginning this summer," while adding that "AMD is considering all options" when asked about retail. During the same discussion the rumored "~220W" TDP was confirmed, which could hint to the reason why these chips might not see retail, requiring advanced cooling solutions, expensive and difficult to integrate into a typical retail package. The discussion also revealed the base clocks of both chips, in the FX-9370's case it being 4.4 Ghz while the FX-9590 boasting a base clock of 4.7 Ghz, in both cases Turbo Boost upping the clocks by 300 Mhz, to 4.7 Ghz and 5 Ghz, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2921832#post2921832


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 15, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Betcha its 4.7ghz
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2921832#post2921832




i pulled mine off cpu world


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 16, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I've had something strange happen I wouldn't mind an opinion on ?
> I moved my watercooled main rig to a friends in my car and hey presto , ten degrees cooler running and I bench it a lot so I know what it does and when if you know what I mean.
> I've not experienced an air lock could that cause the temp drop ie an airblock clearing.
> Last time I put it together and many times since ive squidged all the pipes and thry were pressurised and it was flowing so I thought it clear I'm  getting a flowmeter I think.


Well happy days. .

Following my recent temp drop ive gotten giddy and added a 120  rad between cpu block and mobo block and woot if im not benching at 5ghz strangely most eco features still on  , im on for some best evers here.
I think anything downpipe of a fast fx could get hot in a loop


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 17, 2013)

not sure if I should upgrade my 8120 to the 9570 or wait for Steamroller. Im currently rockin 3.1Ghz with 16GB of 2133Mhz Ram


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 17, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> not sure if I should upgrade my 8120 to the 9570 or wait for Steamroller. Im currently rockin 3.1Ghz with 16GB of 2133Mhz Ram



Any reason you didn't overclock that 8120? You should be able to increase those clocks by atleast 40% without much trouble with that set-up.

Should last you a bit longer, at least long enough for Steamroller to arrive(that is my plan atleast).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 17, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Any reason you didn't overclock that 8120? You should be able to increase those clocks by atleast 40% without much trouble with that set-up.
> 
> Should last you a bit longer, at least long enough for Steamroller to arrive(that is my plan atleast).



I did before I installed my h100i. Then I reset it.


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 17, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I did before I installed my h100i. Then I reset it.



Hehe, well I'd suggest you give it another swing then ^_^, overclocking should be a breeze up till like 4,5GHz, after which the chip usually requires more serious tweaking. 40%+ is a heck of a boost in my book!



On another note, just found this post , where someone(The Stilt?) apparently wrote some kind of software-based fix for x87 code on bulldozer/piledriver, which increases performance of most modern AMD CPU's on x87code(like superPI) by quite a bit.
According to him, the handling of x87 is bugged, or atleast unoptimised by default in all of AMD's latest CPU's, resulting in quite low x87 performance, and he wrote a fix, which he'll release soon he says. He has even posted a video showing the results of the fix.
Anyone got any educated guesses/thoughts on this?


----------



## Super XP (Jun 18, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Hehe, well I'd suggest you give it another swing then ^_^, overclocking should be a breeze up till like 4,5GHz, after which the chip usually requires more serious tweaking. 40%+ is a heck of a boost in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I hope it's true 


Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> not sure if I should upgrade my 8120 to the 9570 or wait for Steamroller. Im currently rockin 3.1Ghz with 16GB of 2133Mhz Ram


Obviously if you go from the FX-8120 to a better binned Piledriver, that IMO is a good upgrade,heck even the FX-8350 serves me very well and was a great upgrade from my original FX-8120. 
But if you are in no rush, I would wait for Steamroller.This CPU may not be a major game changer, but should be fast and efficient enough to better compete versus the competition. The thing nobody knows yet is if Steamroller will be Socket AM3+ or AM4+?


----------



## Irony (Jun 18, 2013)

Might as well be AM4+. AM3+ lasted 2 generations, and by the time I upgrade this CPU I'll want a new board anyways since it'll be a year or more probly.  they could even add PCIe 3.0 too


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 18, 2013)

Irony said:


> Might as well be AM4+. AM3+ lasted 2 generations, and by the time I upgrade this CPU I'll want a new board anyways since it'll be a year or more probly.  they could even add PCIe 3.0 too



According to AMD themselves, there will be atleast Socket AM3+ compatibility. I've found even more sources stating that, so I suppose thats atleast what they're planning to do.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 18, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Yes, I hope it's true
> 
> Obviously if you go from the FX-8120 to a better binned Piledriver, that IMO is a good upgrade,heck even the FX-8350 serves me very well and was a great upgrade from my original FX-8120.
> But if you are in no rush, I would wait for Steamroller.This CPU may not be a major game changer, but should be fast and efficient enough to better compete versus the competition. The thing nobody knows yet is if Steamroller will be Socket AM3+ or AM4+?



Im thinking I will hold off till Steamroller anyways. I OCed my 8120 again to 4GHz and youtube was all studdery and crap. I un-OCed back to stock and OMG... it worked like normal.  I dont think my chip likes being OCed.


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 18, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Im thinking I will hold off till Steamroller anyways. I OCed my 8120 again to 4GHz and youtube was all studdery and crap. I un-OCed back to stock and OMG... it worked like normal.  I dont think my chip likes being OCed.



How did you OC? My chip also is stuttery at round some specific clocks. For an instance, if I clock it at 4600MHz flat, it'll act a bit stuttery like you said, games are also weirdly stuttery. However, at 4565MHz, or 4672 Mhz fluidity returns. 

Perhaps you can up the BCLK a bit to like 205MHz? Also, upping the CPUNB voltage a bit can help with overclocks.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 18, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> How did you OC? My chip also is stuttery at round some specific clocks. For an instance, if I clock it at 4600MHz flat, it'll act a bit stuttery like you said, games are also weirdly stuttery. However, at 4565MHz, or 4672 Mhz fluidity returns.
> 
> Perhaps you can up the BCLK a bit to like 205MHz? Also, upping the CPUNB voltage a bit can help with overclocks.



i used the settings I used the last time. course last time I was using 1600mhz ram instead of the 2133mhz.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 19, 2013)

These chips like a higher HT ref. NB an HT around 25-2600. I've never seen any stuttering. My daily clock on an 8350 is 4.64, 1.47V_core 250/2500/2500/ 2133 mem @ 2000 cl9. It's quite a peppy chip but hot !


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jun 19, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> These chips like a higher HT ref. NB an HT around 25-2600. I've never seen any stuttering. My daily clock on an 8350 is 4.64, 1.47V_core 250/2500/2500/ 2133 mem @ 2000 cl9. It's quite a peppy chip but hot !



"Oh snap" those are exactly my settings on my 8350 too! 

I wonder how our other settings compare.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well isn't that weird??


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi there,

I got my fx-6300 today but I'm having problems trying to OC it.
Basically get bsod with prime95 or linx

4ghz @ 1.35v, I think it's too much voltage for that

Here is a form with most important (I guess) bios settings:


```
Overclock Mode ....................=Manual

CPU Frequency (MHz)................=200
CPU Dynamic OC.....................=Disable
PCIE Frequency (MHz)...............=100

Spread Spectrum....................=Disable
CPU Active Core Control............=All Cores
AMD Turbo Core Technology..........=Disbale
Current APM Status.................=Disable
AMD Application Power Management...=Auto    (Is this OK?)

Multiplier Voltage Change..........=Manual
CPU Frequency Multiplier...........=x20  4000MHz
CPU Voltage ...............[Manual]=1.35v
CPU NB Voltage ............[Manual]=1.20v
HT Bus Speed ..............[Manual]=2000Mhz
HT Bus Width ..............[Manual]=16Bit

CPU Load Line Calibration..........=1/2
DRAM Voltage ..............[Manual]=1.50v
NB Voltage ..................[Auto]=1.145v
HT Voltage ..................[Auto]=1.200v
CPU VDDA Voltage ............[Auto]=2.56v
PCIE VDDA Volatge ...........[Auto]=1.81v
SB Voltage ..................[Auto]=1.10v

Cool n' Quiet......................=Disable
Enhanced Halt State C1E............=Disable
Secure Virtual Machine.............=Disable
Core C6 Mode.......................=Disable
CPU Thermal Throttle...............=Auto    (Is this OK?)
```

Lazermonkey does 4.2GHz @1.3v with his fx6300 and has the same mobo asrock 970 extreme4.

Any tip, advice will be welcome 
thanks in advance.-

I read this guide and I've done OC before (check sys specs), but there are some settings that I don't know what they mean.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 20, 2013)

qu4k3r said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got my fx-6300 today but I'm having problems trying to OC it.
> Basically get bsod with prime95 or linx
> ...



Mine does 4ghz at 1.4v ( stock voltage at 1.37v ) Seems your sample has a lower stock voltage ( crippled FX-8320 maybe? ). Anyway turn off APM. Also cpu thermal throttle ( if you're rocking on a good cooler and the temps are ok ). What is your motherboard?


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 20, 2013)

ok thanks, I'll try again

mobo = asrock 970 extreme 4

my stock voltage = 1.25v

1.3v 4ghz = bsod
1.35v 4ghz =bsod

I'll try higher voltages,

I saw this has hughe vdroop almost 0.1v


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 20, 2013)

qu4k3r said:


> ok thanks, I'll try again
> 
> mobo = asrock 970 extreme 4
> 
> ...



You may want to experiment on LLC could lessen vdroop if you set it at 100%. During stress test what is your usual vcore reading?


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 20, 2013)

During stress test vocre reading are almost 0.1v lower vcore set in bios

I set 1.40v ... read 1.31 -1.29

LLC options in this mobo are: auto, 1/2, 1/4, disable.
For am3+ must be 1/2 according to bios help.
I'll try different values of LLC.

edit:
for 4ghz 1.375v passed first prime tests, LLC=auto, vcore readings 1.272,1.280,1.296v


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 20, 2013)

qu4k3r said:


> During stress test vocre reading are almost 0.1v lower vcore set in bios
> 
> I set 1.40v ... read 1.31 -1.29
> 
> ...



I don't know how your 970 Extreme4 responds, but my 990FX Extreme4 had the most stable vcore with LLC disabled. Be careful with your VRM temps as well, as these CPUs take a lot of juice and can easily overwhelm and/or kill the cheaper boards.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 20, 2013)

I tried LLC=disable and gave the best results  vdroop was almost ZERO
So I can lower vcore for the same frecuency


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 20, 2013)

Now I do remember in several Asrock reviews that their implementation of LLC is backwards.


----------



## Irony (Jun 20, 2013)

Can try turning LLC on if your vdroop is really bad. Those volts do seem a bit much for 4.0, my 8350 is stable on stock volts up to 4.5. Anything faster it spikes to like 1.5 tho lol

Whats ur northbridge speed? I don't see it on there


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 21, 2013)

HT and NB = 2000 MHz.

4GHz(20x200MHz)
1.3250v ... Prime95 fails at 54min, but LinX 1hr pass OK, temps are ok in both.
1.3375v ... Prime95 freezes at 7min.
1.3500v ... prime95 freezes at 57min, and temps raise up to 65ºC.

I'm a little disapointed


----------



## Irony (Jun 21, 2013)

So, those different voltages and everything are all at the same speed? 3.5v isn't excessive, dont have to worry about harm done by volts. Are you using the stock cooler still? 65c really warm for 4ghz, I would venture to say that's the cause of your instability there. 

I guess stability is always in the eye of the beholder, but in my personal experience if it lasts more than 15 minutes on prime its never crashed for me gaming for hours on end. 


Also, you can probly bring NB and HT up to 2400 without having to increase any voltage. Some people say it helps alot with OC'ing


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, all those voltages are at the same speed.

I'm using ocz vendetta cooler in an open frame case helped by , but I will use evga superclock cooler after change all parts and put them into a new antec one case.

I know stability is subjective thing. I used to run stress tests up to 8 or 12hrs. Once once I did it 27hrs. But it was on a high end mobo, not a cheap one.

Anyways, I'll try raising NB and HT to see if could help.-


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 21, 2013)

qu4k3r said:


> Yes, all those voltages are at the same speed.
> 
> I'm using ocz vendetta cooler in an open frame case helped by , but I will use evga superclock cooler after change all parts and put them into a new antec one case.
> 
> ...



Don't touch the nb and ht yet, leave it on default for the mean time. Your temps is your limit obviously, 65c is already pretty hot given the voltage.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 21, 2013)

When I run prime95 I always choose "blend", not small FFT nor large FFT, but they said small fft is enough to be considered stable.

I gave a try to small fft and guess what... ran stable 1hr 10min






I agree 65c is comfy but maybe vendetta cooler doesn't help too much. I think it's a little weak compared to the other cooler I plan to use, and I really hope that superclock cooler solve it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 21, 2013)

qu4k3r said:


> When I run prime95 I always choose "blend", not small FFT nor large FFT, but they said small fft is enough to be considered stable.
> 
> I gave a try to small fft and guess what... ran stable 1hr 10min
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9261/fkgx.jpg
> ...



my temps at stock stay around 23c


----------



## torgoth (Jun 23, 2013)

*8320/8350*

(8320/8350)
pardon my pettiness& offtop, but is the extra 500 mhz worth the almost $50? 
almost no one is talking about the 8320...

yet when it comes to the 63xx
no one has the 6350 which is 400 mhz more then the 6300 and the price diff is only $20


----------



## d1nky (Jun 23, 2013)

most 8320s i know of can oc the same as 8350s 

im not sure on the complete differences, just that ones clocked higher. 

if you look for deals etc, sometimes the price difference is smaller. 

tbh it probably isnt worth the extra!


----------



## Irony (Jun 23, 2013)

Ya I don't really think it's a $50 dollar difference. Essentially its the same chip, might as well pocket the extra cash. It probably wont able to OC quite as high, but ya never know. Sometimes you get a golden chip. If overclocking it to the max isn't the intent then just do the 8320


----------



## techtard (Jun 23, 2013)

I went for the 8320 and invested the difference into watercooling.
I don't think it's worth it to spend the extra ~$50 for the FX-8350 if you know how to overclock. Get the 8320 and a better cooler!


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 24, 2013)

torgoth said:


> (8320/8350)
> pardon my pettiness& offtop, but is the extra 500 mhz worth the almost $50?
> almost no one is talking about the 8320...
> 
> ...



Well the FX-6350 was just released last may and even if it's already available at the time I bought my FX-6300 I'd still opt for the latter. I've got no plans using the stock cooler anyway and piledriver chips are walk in the park getting to 4ghz. I've only consider the FX6350 if I'm looking for higher headroom in overclocking as "most likely" it can oc'ed better than the FX6300, same with the FX-8320 - FX-8350 but I could be wrong though.


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Jun 24, 2013)

my FX8320 runs fine to 4.7GHz everthiny above 4.7Ghz needs better cooling


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 24, 2013)

qu4k3r said:


> When I run prime95 I always choose "blend", not small FFT nor large FFT, but they said small fft is enough to be considered stable.
> 
> I gave a try to small fft and guess what... ran stable 1hr 10min
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9261/fkgx.jpg
> ...



I would disagre with that statement. Small fft works almost entirely the CPU. The blend test incorperates the Ram and the important part the IMC. When I'm clocking for benching it's the IMC that will crash the system on these chips. If you're having problems with the blend test get your HT and NB up a bit higher. I would also suggest your voltage is a bit low for that speed. 1.35 to .37 would seem more suitable to me.


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 25, 2013)

torgoth said:


> (8320/8350)
> pardon my pettiness& offtop, but is the extra 500 mhz worth the almost $50?
> almost no one is talking about the 8320...
> 
> ...



It is NOT $50 more. there are several places including Micro Center and online right now at Newegg you can get the FX-8350 for $179.99 . If you buy a motherboard at Micro Center, you save even more. For $30 it IS worth the difference. You get higher overclocks.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> It is NOT $50 more. there are several places including Micro Center and online right now at Newegg you can get the FX-8350 for $179.99 . If you buy a motherboard at Micro Center, you save even more. For $30 it IS worth the difference. You get higher overclocks.



I agree 100% the 8350 IS worth a $20-30 premium over an 8320 imo. However, in markets outside of the USA the difference is closer to $50 or more.... which would make it _more_ worthwhile to try the lesser chip and hope you get a good one.

Tried that myself with an 8120 but the chip couldn't handle an OC without blistering level of heat and stability issues- got an 8150 and got 4.0Ghz w/o changing the heat output or power usage from the chip


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 25, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> If you're looking for a decent monitoring software. HWmonitor(free) works quite well with Asus and the FX chip.



Actually the better program is HWinfo. It is more accurate with temps.


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> I agree 100% the 8350 IS worth a $20-30 premium over an 8320 imo. However, in markets outside of the USA the difference is closer to $50 or more.... which would make it _more_ worthwhile to try the lesser chip and hope you get a good one.
> 
> Tried that myself with an 8120 but the chip couldn't handle an OC without blistering level of heat and stability issues- got an 8150 and got 4.0Ghz w/o changing the heat output or power usage from the chip



I don't believe in hoping. I believe in science. Science says your odds are far better with an FX-8350 for overclocks. There are some 8320's that are exceptions to the rule.  Most often you getbwhat you payfor. The Iphone has always been the exception to that rule. Enough said.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I don't believe in hoping. I believe in science. Science says your odds are far better with an FX-8350 for overclocks. There are some 8320's that are exceptions to the rule.  Most often you getbwhat you payfor. The Iphone has always been the exception to that rule. Enough said.



ha the iPhail you mean? HAM/CB for the win!!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 25, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ha the iPhail you mean? HAM/CB for the win!!!



Ha ham/cb  mirror and morse for the win


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 29, 2013)

been awhile since i been in here. How is it going guys


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 29, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> been awhile since i been in here. How is it going guys



Ah not bad , ive not yet got 5ghz stable but ahh well im at some point in the future getting a heliea chillrer to crack it , , fair bit of saving yet though


----------



## d1nky (Jun 29, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Ah not bad , ive not yet got 5ghz stable but ahh well im at some point in the future getting a heliea chillrer to crack it , , fair bit of saving yet though



not 5ghz with a loop and crosshair.... ive got my work cut out lol

i always leave my ram at low speeds and loose timings, memtest and soon as it passes work on the cpu only. 


that way you know memory isnt hindering the cpu and vice versa.


if you do start dropping out at a certain clock/prime period memtest again or up HT/cpunb voltage.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> not 5ghz with a loop and crosshair.... ive got my work cut out lol
> 
> i always leave my ram at low speeds and loose timings, memtest and soon as it passes work on the cpu only.
> 
> ...



I believe I could do it with 1333--1600  mem but I can't bring myself to drop all busses for cpu speed


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

once the cpu is stable at those speeds then bring them back. 

i could get about 2500mhz on ram with max cpu 4.6ghz so im hoping the IMC will let me get a 5ghz with 2000mhz ram


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Ah not bad , ive not yet got 5ghz stable but ahh well im at some point in the future getting a heliea chillrer to crack it , , fair bit of saving yet though



i can't even get above 4.6GHz stable so


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> i can't even get above 4.6GHz stable so



Your board lacks the PWM section for that


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Your board lacks the PWM section for that



Its not my board limiting me its my Cooler. after 4.6GHz it shoots up to 70c and i'm only using 1.39v


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Its not my board limiting me its my Cooler. after 4.6GHz it shoots up to 70c and i'm only using 1.39v



Ouch that's some heat. I am still waiting on these 9590 chips to join the club  They need to release already.

I am interested to see how my lowly air cooler does. I am going for 5.2ghz off the bat with air. The current chip hasn't broken 40C under load with 1.575v running through it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Ouch that's some heat. I am still waiting on these 9590 chips to join the club  They need to release already.
> 
> I am interested to see how my lowly air cooler does. I am going for 5.2ghz off the bat with air. The current chip hasn't broken 40C under load with 1.575v running through it.



Yea to hot for me that's why i keep it between 4.4-4.5GHz



i was thinking of getting one when released but $700 is to much considering i need to upgrade my GPU


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea to hot for me that's why i keep it between 4.4-4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking of getting one when released but $700 is to much considering i need to upgrade my GPU



I still don't see the coming out over $400.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I still don't see the coming out over $400.



i can use that for a HD 7970


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> i can use that for a HD 7970



yea and speculation on the performance increase doesnt seem worth it, and if intent is gaming. youre better off with the 7970.

plus youd probably need a waterloop and new board for the new FX


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea and speculation on the performance increase doesnt seem worth it, and if intent is gaming. youre better off with the 7970.
> 
> plus youd probably need a waterloop and new board for the new FX



irather just OC my chip to 5GHz XD and get a HD 7970 and OC the ctrap out of it


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

thats why i got a waterloop lol

my 7950 does pretty good on air so im not too worried about that!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thats why i got a waterloop lol
> 
> my 7950 does pretty good on air so im not too worried about that!



lol welp ill be going water surfing soon 


is it oc'd


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

im in the process of oc'ing my FX but i know my 7950 that well, i know what clocks/voltages it can handle for every game and bench i use.

i need a life lol


----------



## Pipson (Jun 30, 2013)

CPU: FX-8350 4.0ghz Overclocked to 4.5ghz
Motherboard: M5A99X EVO R2.0
GPU: VTX3D 7870 LE Black Edition
RAM: 16GB 4x4 Kingston DDR3 Dual Channel 1600mhz
Cooling: Asetek 510LC Liquid Cooling system w/ 120mm Radiator ad 6 120mm fans
OS: Windows 8

So ive got it set up at 4.5ghz, ive tested it with:
Cinebench: CPU 7.73 OpenGL 77.23
3DMark11 Basic Edition: 7609
Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Score: 1341

Here are all my bios settings and few other screenshots: http://s129.photobucket.com/user/PipsonFM/slideshow/Overclock%204500


Can someone please have a look at my settings and tell me what to change to improve it? Sometimes i do get very high Temps when doing a stress test, overall i just want an expert to anazyle what i have done and tell me where i could change to improve it as this is my 1st attempt at over clocking it, also my aim is to get to 4.8ghz any advice on that id appreciate it too!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> i can use that for a HD 7970



Different from me all I have is my B97, I want a good FX chip and don't mind spending a little more on it.



d1nky said:


> yea and speculation on the performance increase doesnt seem worth it, and if intent is gaming. youre better off with the 7970.
> 
> plus youd probably need a waterloop and new board for the new FX



Already have a pair of 7950's  and a loop if I feel the need to use it and a board that will run it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im in the process of oc'ing my FX but i know my 7950 that well, i know what clocks/voltages it can handle for every game and bench i use.
> 
> i need a life lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Different from me all I have is my B97, I want a good FX chip and don't mind spending a little more on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a pair of 7950's  and a loop if I feel the need to use it and a board that will run it.



trade ya


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

Pipson said:


> CPU: FX-8350 4.0ghz Overclocked to 4.5ghz
> Motherboard: M5A99X EVO R2.0
> GPU: VTX3D 7870 LE Black Edition
> RAM: 16GB 4x4 Kingston DDR3 Dual Channel 1600mhz
> ...



can some guys that know this bios please help him out. 

to get 4.8ghz you would have to increase the cpu vcore a step at a time. so that the cpu is stable when stress testing.


----------



## os2wiz (Jun 30, 2013)

Pipson said:


> CPU: FX-8350 4.0ghz Overclocked to 4.5ghz
> Motherboard: M5A99X EVO R2.0
> GPU: VTX3D 7870 LE Black Edition
> RAM: 16GB 4x4 Kingston DDR3 Dual Channel 1600mhz
> ...




You atre not going to be able to squeeze out more than 4.6 GHZ stable on that motherboard and with your very limited liquid cooling. Only a 120mm radiator? That isn't any better than air cooling my friend. You need at minimum a 240mm radiator. But that motherboard may have 6+2 phase control at best. You need 8+2 to get better overclocks.
I suggest a better larger cooler , say an H100i minimum and step up to Sabertooth rev 2.0 motherboard. Then I know you will be able to get up to 4.8 GHZ stable.


----------



## Irony (Jun 30, 2013)

Pipson said:


> CPU: FX-8350 4.0ghz Overclocked to 4.5ghz
> Motherboard: M5A99X EVO R2.0
> GPU: VTX3D 7870 LE Black Edition
> RAM: 16GB 4x4 Kingston DDR3 Dual Channel 1600mhz
> ...



How hot does it get in IBT?  These things make massive heat. And also like the other guy said board power phase is a major component in getting a stable Overclock. A board with a higher power phase would be better. But 4.5 isn't terrible its what I leave mine at for the most part. Cuz mine is stable at 4.5 with low voltage. (1.33v)


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> trade ya



Terrible trade


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Terrible trade



What's a terrible trade ?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> What's a terrible trade ?



I like my 7950's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I like my 7950's



Like you I am very happy with my 7850's. Not as powerful as yours but still run like a champ.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I like my 7950's



You no want a 8350


----------



## Pipson (Jun 30, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> You atre not going to be able to squeeze out more than 4.6 GHZ stable on that motherboard and with your very limited liquid cooling. Only a 120mm radiator? That isn't any better than air cooling my friend. You need at minimum a 240mm radiator. But that motherboard may have 6+2 phase control at best. You need 8+2 to get better overclocks.
> I suggest a better larger cooler , say an H100i minimum and step up to Sabertooth rev 2.0 motherboard. Then I know you will be able to get up to 4.8 GHZ stable.



I think im happy with 4.5 and 4.6 to be honest. 4ghz imo is already fast enough considering the things i do on it. What i would like is if someone could review my bios settings, ive changed so much in cpu configuration, set vaults here and there, changed alot of things in the DIGI power control, so i just want people input if what i did was right to begin with, wether i may have disabled something that shouldve stayed enable or set a wrong settings, thats what i would really appreciate advice on atm like i said this is my 1st OC attempt based on my reading and a few videos so i have no idea to be honest if what i did was correct.



Irony said:


> How hot does it get in IBT?  These things make massive heat. And also like the other guy said board power phase is a major component in getting a stable Overclock. A board with a higher power phase would be better. But 4.5 isn't terrible its what I leave mine at for the most part. Cuz mine is stable at 4.5 with low voltage. (1.33v)



It did get very hot according to speed fan it got up to about 70C when it got on the last time run (only did 5 instead of 10)


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

wow thats too hot!

aim for about 60*c max to be safe. these chips dont do well with heat. maybe stick a pair of decent airflow fans on that 120 rad. 

i saw your screeenshots and only thing i could see is to set a few voltages to fixed not auto, like cpunb etc. disable spread sprectrum. 
IBT creates more heat than prime, i prefer prime some prefer IBT. its your choice. 


and it used to be overclocking law to stress test for several hours, it seems nowadays everyone is too lazy to get everything perfect.


one bit advice that was given to me - keep reading information/guides until your eyes bleed!


- post the link to your screenshots again or edit that post, helps people see. most are too lazy to go back pages to help lol


----------



## Pipson (Jun 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wow thats too hot!
> 
> aim for about 60*c max to be safe. these chips dont do well with heat. maybe stick a pair of decent airflow fans on that 120 rad.
> 
> ...



my pc has 2 top fans, 2 side fans, 1 front fan and another fan attached to the radiator, if i am to test with prime what kind of testing should i do ? the 1st option or the blend one? and leave it for how long?


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> and it used to be overclocking law to stress test for several hours, it seems nowadays everyone is too lazy to get everything perfect.
> 
> 
> one bit advice that was given to me - keep reading information/guides until your eyes bleed!



I think the workload you're planning on makes a great difference aswell.

If all you do is game, you dont really need to be prime95 stable on all 8 cores for sustained amounts of time, since games wont ever stress and heat your CPU like prime does anyway.

Back when I still had my mugen 2, I ran on clocks that were unstable at prime95 when running all 8 cores(after like 20 minutes, either core 4 or 5 always failed). However, that didnt matter, and my PC didnt bluescreen once ever while gaming. Trying to fold however, thats a whole different story 

These days I run at 100% stability, since my cooling allows for it while running at high clocks, but I can also see the reason for running a slightly messy overclock!


Edit: I think this also kinda mirrors the way people atm say you should tune haswell. Iirc some people tune their chip so it actually starts to throttle when running stuff like prime, however since gaming isnt as heavy, gaming runs quicker as a result(since this way you can run at higher clocks)


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

Pipson said:


> my pc has 2 top fans, 2 side fans, 1 front fan and another fan attached to the radiator, if i am to test with prime what kind of testing should i do ? the 1st option or the blend one? and leave it for how long?



FX chips have a max temp threshold of 70*c (or 72*c)  before shit goes wrong.

your rad is connected to the cpu, an extra fan will create more airflow through the rad and cool the water a little bit more. youre overclocking on the thermal limits. 

google search overclocking, learn every term, every definition, every voltage, everything and that way you become a better overclocker.

i use full blend test for prime, dont change any settings in prime either.


----------



## Pipson (Jun 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> FX chips have a max temp threshold of 70*c (or 72*c)  before shit goes wrong.
> 
> your rad is connected to the cpu, an extra fan will create more airflow through the rad and cool the water a little bit more. youre overclocking on the thermal limits.
> 
> ...



How long is the test for? i think ill use prime test it on default settings and then try at 4.5ghz and about reading and so on i have being doing that but so many people have so many different set ups and most of the ones ive read are people doing it for the 1st time, this is why i wouldve appreciated if someone with more experienced who has the same motherboard or similiar could review my settings.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 30, 2013)

Pipson said:


> How long is the test for? i think ill use prime test it on default settings and then try at 4.5ghz and about reading and so on i have being doing that but so many people have so many different set ups and most of the ones ive read are people doing it for the 1st time, this is why i wouldve appreciated if someone with more experienced who has the same motherboard or similiar could review my settings.


I followed that photo bucket link a few times but got lead to nothing of use can you post a text based one of your bios settings


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

the way i overclock is:


to start: drop my ram frequencies low, auto timings or select loose ones - auto would be best for you. make sure all the other settings are fixed and disable the ones that need to be.

up the cpu frequency, test with prime for 20 minutes, if passes then up cpu freq again or if it fails up the cpu vcore a step. rinse and repeat

until your highest stable clock with decent temps. 

bring ram frequencies/timings back to normal 

then let prime run as long it can. some people stop after 1hour some do 10 hours or more. i usually see where a error happens and if its several hours in thats ok for me. 


im in the process of doing this now.

and about the guides, every one is different thats why its best to read and learn as much as you can to get an understanding and do whats best for you!


----------



## Irony (Jun 30, 2013)

Ya what dinky said is good about just oc'ing the CPU by itself first, then worry about other stuff later. If you get everything stable individually its much easier. 

Also the photobucket link isnt working for me either. It did yesterday


----------



## Pipson (Jun 30, 2013)

http://s129.photobucket.com/user/PipsonFM/library/Overclock 4500?sort=3&page=1 - that doesnt work?



> to start: drop my ram frequencies low, auto timings or select loose ones - auto would be best for you. *make sure all the other settings are fixed and disable the ones that need to be.*


 which are?


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

all the power savings disabled - c1e, c6, etc etc turbo, spread sprectrum etc etc - think youve got that sorted


stock volts on

cpunb - 1.25v
Hypertransport link - 1.2v
Northbridge - 1.1v
dram -1.5 to 1.6v

vcore depends on temps/frequencies
LLC settings are different for everyone

most of these can be stepped up by .1v to improve stability/performance


*another important thing that ive totally forgot is, what monitoring program are you using to monitor stress testing? on the asus M5 boards cpu frequency throttles at certain temps. HWINFO64 will show cpu frequency and if it remains fixed, all is good but if it drops to 3300mhz then thats throttling*


----------



## Irony (Jun 30, 2013)

Ya you have pretty much all the power saving stuff disabled in the screenshots. You can raise your cpu/nb up to 2600 probly. Maybe 1.2v on it. Might need a little more, best to keep it under 1.33 tho.


----------



## Pipson (Jun 30, 2013)

what about my Digi+ settings thats were im a bit lost


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2013)

Pipson said:


> what about my Digi+ settings thats were im a bit lost



It all looks good. I don't see anything set that would hamper an OC or anything.


----------



## Pipson (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for their help! Ill probably leave it around 4.5 or 4.6 or even leave it on default but i def enjoyed learning a bit here and there about overcloking and stress testing my new pc!


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi there, it's me again 
I got news.

The fx-6300 passed 12hrs+ of prime95 blend stress test 4GHz @1.35v
Temps were around 65ºC with a ocz vendetta cooler helped by a stand fan pointing at the rig in an open frame case.

Then I placed all stuff into antec ONE case with all the 5 fans it can hold. Switched the vendetta cooler by an evga superclock and temps down to 58ºC. Worth mentioning that I love this case, air flow is excellent, now my gtx570 never goes over 70ºC.

At this point, sometimes pc had random restarts being idle. So, I raised vcore to 1.3625v and got no more random restarts.

Next step: 4.2GHz but I don't want to set vcore over 1.40v so wish me luck


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 1, 2013)

qu4k3r said:


> Hi there, it's me again
> I got news.
> 
> The fx-6300 passed 12hrs+ of prime95 blend stress test 4GHz @1.35v
> ...



Nice chip you got there, goodluck on your oc, my FX 6300 couldn't get past 4.5 w/o cranking voltage up to 1.5v. I'm currently running mine at 4.7ghz 1.53v.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2013)

qu4k3r said:


> Hi there, it's me again
> I got news.
> 
> The fx-6300 passed 12hrs+ of prime95 blend stress test 4GHz @1.35v
> ...



On the 6200 I managed 4.6Ghz on 1.475v stable, with fairly high LLC


----------



## 05akari23 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys, new here
I have an fx-8350 and with a CM hyper 212 evo I am at a stable 4.7ghz. If I were to move up to an XSPC raystorm 750 RS240 watercooling kit what overclocks could I expect?
EDIT: I am at 1.350v


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2013)

05akari23 said:


> Hey guys, new here
> I have an fx-8350 and with a CM hyper 212 evo I am at a stable 4.7ghz. If I were to move up to an XSPC raystorm 750 RS240 watercooling kit what overclocks could I expect?
> EDIT: I am at 1.350v



8350.
1.35v.
4.7ghz.
I renounce fairness exists.

On water, 5+ Ghz easy.
5.1 maybe 5.2 on 1.5v - or in your case 1.4v


----------



## 05akari23 (Jul 1, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 8350.
> 1.35v.
> 4.7ghz.
> I renounce fairness exists.
> ...



What do you mean? not fair as in I am unlucky with my chip or not fair as in I am lucky?


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 1, 2013)

05akari23 said:


> What do you mean? not fair as in I am unlucky with my chip or not fair as in I am lucky?



Lucky it seems


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Lucky it seems



A Deity's amount of luck.


----------



## Irony (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol, ya insanely awesome volts. I bet you could probably go a good bit over 5ghz with decent cooling.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2013)

Irony said:


> Lol, ya insanely awesome volts. I bet you could probably go a good bit over 5ghz with decent cooling.



I bet a serious enthusiast LN2 overclocker would also pay a high price for such a chip too. It seems pretty golden to me.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 1, 2013)

or you all been fooled and its thermally throttling allowing a lower voltage.


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> or you all been fooled and its thermally throttling allowing a lower voltage.



or its only "game stable"™


----------



## d1nky (Jul 1, 2013)

^^ or its all an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion inside an illusion


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2013)

He's now got 0 posts, so banned?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 1, 2013)

wouldnt it say banned in the avatar bit<< 

damn i need 1.5v to get 4.7ghz prime stable but the heat isnt a problem at higher volts, so its ok!

''game stable'' would be about 1.4v tbh lol


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wouldnt it say banned in the avatar bit<<
> 
> damn i need 1.5v to get 4.7ghz prime stable but the heat isnt a problem at higher volts, so its ok!
> 
> ''game stable'' would be about 1.4v tbh lol



I could manage 4.8 Prime stable on the 8350 I gave to my brother, on 1.475v (V Formula MoBo).
Your chip is probably drooped to hell after all that benchmarking.

It struggled to get to 5.0 though, especially on a H100


----------



## d1nky (Jul 1, 2013)

yea it has had a tough short life, ive lost count the amount of thermal cut offs its had! folded for a week from brand new. 

and benched its lil heart out! its still rock solid tho, but tbh its always wanted a lot of volts. when folding 4.6ghz it wanted 1.45v

VID is 1.3875 lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I bet a serious enthusiast LN2 overclocker would also pay a high price for such a chip too. It seems pretty golden to me.



No they wont. LN2 clockers would want a high leakage chip. This chip will be great on air/water that's it. More than likely it will be a really weak clocker on DICE/LN2.


----------



## 05akari23 (Jul 1, 2013)

No, I have tested the stability with both prime95 and IBT. Completely stable. And where are these overclockers happy to pay lots I hear of? :3


----------



## 05akari23 (Jul 1, 2013)

RCoon said:


> He's now got 0 posts, so banned?



Not banned as far as I can see, I don't know what is going on with my 0 posts thing :/


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2013)

05akari23 said:


> Not banned as far as I can see, I don't know what is going on with my 0 posts thing :/



Posts on the club forums don't affect your post count


----------



## Irony (Jul 1, 2013)

Really? Didn't know that.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 1, 2013)

lets test it...... currently 1211


now i post.... 


edit: still 1211 so including my club posts id be about 25k posts lol


----------



## Irony (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol I just checked too.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 1, 2013)

whats people plans on their rigs for end of summer?!

i want mine working perfectly, crossfired up and maybe extend my loop. new rad, maybe case or save my money lol 

hopefully this RMA wont be too long, and shall be hitting a decent oc in the next few weeks.


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> whats people plans on their rigs for end of summer?!
> 
> i want mine working perfectly, crossfired up and maybe extend my loop. new rad, maybe case or save my money lol
> 
> hopefully this RMA wont be too long, and shall be hitting a decent oc in the next few weeks.



Hehe, nothing really =( next update is planned when steamroller gets released. Unless there is some fantastic deal on a 1080p+ monitor somewhere.

I did upgrade my fileserver/minecraft server last week though as a vacation project! now its running on a phenom x4 955.


----------



## Irony (Jul 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> whats people plans on their rigs for end of summer?!
> 
> i want mine working perfectly, crossfired up and maybe extend my loop. new rad, maybe case or save my money lol
> 
> hopefully this RMA wont be too long, and shall be hitting a decent oc in the next few weeks.



I'm gonna try and sleeve my PSU, and build the rest of my desk. The desk is black concrete, about 1 1/2in thick, did half of it like a year ago then haven't got around to pouring the other half somehow...


----------



## 05akari23 (Jul 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> whats people plans on their rigs for end of summer?!
> 
> i want mine working perfectly, crossfired up and maybe extend my loop. new rad, maybe case or save my money lol
> 
> hopefully this RMA wont be too long, and shall be hitting a decent oc in the next few weeks.



Well, I am planning on trying my first watercooling loop 
I am also gunna get a radeon 9870. (possibly later on crossfiring them)


----------



## d1nky (Jul 2, 2013)

concrete desk, that sounds incredible! ive seen kitchen tops concrete but the mix has to be perfect and getting the smooth finish even harder. and thats if they dont crack. 

im a labourer and would love to try that one day!

i may get one of the new AMD cards, depends on how they perform. tbh im happy with this FX and would only need an extra card and bigger monitor/TV but nothing ever happens like that lol

sleeving is tough, takes ages and is quite stressful sometimes lol


----------



## Irony (Jul 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> concrete desk, that sounds incredible! ive seen kitchen tops concrete but the mix has to be perfect and getting the smooth finish even harder. and thats if they dont crack.
> 
> im a labourer and would love to try that one day!
> 
> ...



Ya im getting myself psyched up for lots of frustration with the sleeving lol. 

With the desk, the first time i tried it I built the form and got my dad to help cuz he had experience with concrete, and he said to use mortar mix with sand, which ended up never curing and turning into mush lol. So i just did almost pure cement and it worked great. The finish isnt perfectly smooth, i like it that way though. Painted it black too. The first part is kindof triangular, in a corner with no legs, big enought for my computer. The second part will fit into it and make it desk sized. Probly a bad explanation lol.

I would like to eventually do a flagship intel build, but then im constantly reminded that my computer is already worth more than my 300k mile car lol...


----------



## d1nky (Jul 2, 2013)

haha i mix up concrete most days. theres some additive you can add to the mix for colour, or some type of die maybe. get the finest quality sand you can get and the darkest, basically the shit from the beach and all bits taken out. 

if it were me id get quick setting cement, make it slightly wet. once starting to set use a sponge, water and a trowel to make it smooth as possible. once set solid get some wax, a soft buffer and let loose on it.

ive been thinking on doing my kitchen or something with it.

i dont like the painting idea tho. 

about sleeving the PSU, i would use a spare one whilst sleeving ya main one. you wont lose out on PC time and when frustrated ya can call it a night!

btw i dont have a car, i keep spending my wages on pc stuff!


----------



## Irony (Jul 2, 2013)

Ya i mix it wet, self levels a bit. Painting it wasnt what i was gonna do, i put die in it but it just wasnt black enough. Its not very high wear where it is so the paint holds up fine. Then i tried buffing it, eventually went at it for a couple hours with an angle grinder with a table grinder stone ghetto modded onto it lol. It didnt look any different when i was done, it got hard. 

Ya, my friend has a 600w i can borrow while i work on my 1000, idk if itll be enough for gaming lol.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 2, 2013)

It might be if you don't OC things too much.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2013)

Flank3r has an FX9590 from the sounds of it...


----------



## d1nky (Jul 2, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Flank3r has an FX9590 from the sounds of it...



links....


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> links....



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286323-Vishera-5Ghz-FX-9000-8770/page11


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

doesnt actually say and that first page review looka like one floating around the other day by using an oc'd 8350 and tweaking the numbers.

im waiting for it tho.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> doesnt actually say and that first page review looka like one floating around the other day by using an oc'd 8350 and tweaking the numbers.
> 
> im waiting for it tho.



His post about "it" working in a cvf is enough for me considering his past.


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

Im thinking of upgrade my motherboard from Asus m5A99x to either Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z or Asus Sabertooth AMD 990FX Chipset can anyone tell me the difference in them especially in overclocking? Ill be using an fx 8350, if i wish to overclock this CPU with watercooling or Corsair H100 with each of those motherboard what is likely to be the difference? also there is about £50 difference is it worth the difference in price to get the V Formula-Z ?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Im thinking of upgrade my motherboard from Asus m5A99x to either Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z or Asus Sabertooth AMD 990FX Chipset can anyone tell me the difference in them especially in overclocking? Ill be using an fx 8350, if i wish to overclock this CPU with watercooling or Corsair H100 with each of those motherboard what is likely to be the difference? also there is about £50 difference is it worth the difference in price to get the V Formula-Z ?



I've used both Crosshair V Formula and the Sabertooth, and I got better clocks in half the time on the Sabertooth.
Crosshair supports triple sli/crossfire GPU's whereas Sabertooth is dual GPU only. Crosshair also has more SATA 6Gbps ports I think, could be wrong, its been a while since I was on the 990FX chipset.


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

So for overclocking sabertooth is better than? Any ideas what i could reach with the fx 8350 on an Corsair H100 ? Also the both have the same Bios UI correct? or is the Crossair one a red and the Sabertooth the same as the one i have M5a99x


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> So for overclocking sabertooth is better than? Any ideas what i could reach with the fx 8350 on an Corsair H100 ? Also the both have the same Bios UI correct? or is the Crossair one a red and the Sabertooth the same as the one i have M5a99x



I got both of my 8350's to 4.8Ghz on an Asus Sabertooth with a H100 on 1.475v.
I achieved the same on the Crosshair V Formula, but I spent an extra 30-60mins tweaking to get it stable (LLC etc)


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I got both of my 8350's to 4.8Ghz on an Asus Sabertooth with a H100 on 1.475v.
> I achieved the same on the Crosshair V Formula, but I spent an extra 30-60mins tweaking to get it stable (LLC etc)



Think im go with that one then 50 pounds cheaper too and i only plan to use one graphics card 7950


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Think im go with that one then 50 pounds cheaper too and i only plan to use one graphics card 7950



Sabertooth will do great, I intend to get one for when Steamroller comes out. Its pretty insanely durable so it should last a decade or so, and it overclocks like a champ.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

ive heard that the sabertooth is sometimes more solid than the crosshair.

i maybe after a crosshair just for the hotwire function to mess about with. 

although the fatality is pretty good at holding vcore steady and delivering a nice 1.6v without burning the vrms up. i didnt want to pay the £180+ price tag on crosshair, sabertooth was ugly looking so i opted for the fatality.


H100 is still available for £40 at OCUK. http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-021-CS

or an xspc kit is just a touch more and pretty damn good!

and its not entirely the board that means a decent oc on the chip, some people get good overclockers and some get bad.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> sabertooth was ugly looking so i opted for the fatality.



This is the Sabertooth's problem, its an awesome board, but its f*ck ugly, and you'd have to buy a Corsair Military green C70 case, Corsair Vengeance Green RAM and maybe one of those Antec Earthwatt PSU's to even come close to the greeny/sandy colour scheme for a build. They should have made the same board but with a standard Black colour scheme, I think it would sell better that way.


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive heard that the sabertooth is sometimes more solid than the crosshair.
> 
> i maybe after a crosshair just for the hotwire function to mess about with.
> 
> ...



Thats the next thing im deciding on, How does the H100 compare to a medium basic water cooling kit (Including 240m Radiator, 750res Pump/Reservoir, Rosa CPU Block, High CFM Fans, Tubing, and Coolant)?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

i would of bought one if it were all black tbh!

but whats it to asus when they have a board for every price range! plus it may of helped sell if theres a market for earthy/military themes!

rcoon can answer that hes used both now lol

8350 @ stock for on xspc rs240 idles between 21-25*c and maxes out at 35-40*c lol

overclocked and i havent seen over 50*c

full nescafe gold blend - prime


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Thats the next thing im deciding on, How does the H100 compare to a medium basic water cooling kit (Including 240m Radiator, 750res Pump/Reservoir, Rosa CPU Block, High CFM Fans, Tubing, and Coolant)?



Me and D1nky know this first hand 
Put it this way, H100 will be +-~20 degrees hotter than a good 240res watercooling kit.

i53570k on H100 = 89-93 degrees @ 1.32v - 





d1nky said:


> full nescafe gold blend - prime


i53570k on watercooled 240 = 69-70 degrees @ 1.32v - 





d1nky said:


> full nescafe gold blend - prime


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Me and D1nky know this first hand
> Put it this way, H100 will be +-~20 degrees hotter than a good 240res watercooling kit.
> 
> i53570k on H100 = 89-93 degrees @ 1.32v -
> i53570k on watercooled 240 = 69-70 degrees @ 1.32v -



What about maintenance ? whats that like


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Me and D1nky know this first hand
> Put it this way, H100 will be +-~20 degrees hotter than a good 240res watercooling kit.
> i53570k on H100 = 89-93 degrees @ 1.32v
> i53570k on watercooled 240 = 69-70 degrees @ 1.32v





ill be honest, we have altered the set ups slightly.

im using thicker hose and monsoons and rcoons building a sweet looking water rig (gpu/cpu extra rad)


and my pump has started making a high pitch hum. although its quieter or ive gotten used to it lol


should really RMA it, but cant take it apart


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> What about maintenance ? whats that like



Change fluid every year (pretty easy if you ask me, drain it for 15mins) and check the inside of the CPU/GPU block once in a while for any grime.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186159&highlight=new+to+watercooling


im using distilled/biocide 

got the distilled from halfords for £3.99 for 5 litres

and tbh we're enthusiasts that are addicted, so ya probably will mess with it more than once a year lol


oh and im a noob, and it was simple, apart from the cutting, bending and breaking lol


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> oh and im a noob, and it was simple, apart from the cutting, bending and breaking lol



Pretty much this. Not as hard as it looks or sounds, we managed it.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Pretty much this. Not as hard as it looks or sounds, we managed it.



LOL and not one bit of water on my hardware (touch wood/fingers crossed) and never will be! 

OCUK has sold out of the raystorm kits but watercoolinguk would be my first option due to their excellent customer service (and im not paid/benefited to say that)

oh when i get around to RMAing my pump i may ask for the next one up.

this http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-011-XS


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

Prices for a decent kit are around £140 im guessing? and total spending around £150?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

yea exactly that.

ive spent nearly £200 with extra hose/fittings


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Prices for a decent kit are around £140 im guessing? and total spending around £150?



About £150 in total plus any postage. Custom water, tubing, compression fittings will drive it up towards £200, and adding GPU or rads will encroach towards £275


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

oh NO!

the next pump up is £122 the D5

ermm i think i wont be paying extra for it! ill settle for the same or aski kindly for the acrylic lol


pipson what case you got?


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

Currently i have Xion predator 780 but im getting the White In-Win GRone Full Tower Gaming Case w/ Integrated Fan Controller, Front USB 3.0, & EZ-Swap HD Dock

and im also sending back my VTX3D 7870 Black Edition from Novatech - was not impressed by the temperatures although i did get 2 vouchers with it but i think i was suppose to get 1 only so free gaming voucher, i havent played any hardcore games but on World of Warcraft it goes up to ~70C ??  plus im getting HIS HD 7950 IceQ BOOST 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card from http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-065-HS which comes with  http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=XX-006-AM 

The GPU upgrade will only cost me £70 (240 Overclockers - 170 novatech) and i might just sell those games


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Currently i have Xion predator 780 but im getting the White In-Win GRone Full Tower Gaming Case w/ Integrated Fan Controller, Front USB 3.0, & EZ-Swap HD Dock
> 
> and im also sending back my VTX3D 7870 Black Edition from Novatech - was not impressed by the temperatures although i did get 2 vouchers with it but i think i was suppose to get 1 only so free gaming voucher, i havent played any hardcore games but on World of Warcraft it goes up to ~70C ??  plus im getting HIS HD 7950 IceQ BOOST 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card from http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-065-HS which comes with  http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=XX-006-AM
> 
> The GPU upgrade will only cost me £70 (240 Overclockers - 170 novatech) and i might just sell those games



You might want to send the game voucher back with the 7870 as I have heard of companies refuseing a return due to not being the entire package returned ie some count the voucher as part of the sale.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Currently i have Xion predator 780 but im getting the White In-Win GRone Full Tower Gaming Case w/ Integrated Fan Controller, Front USB 3.0, & EZ-Swap HD Dock
> 
> and im also sending back my VTX3D 7870 Black Edition from Novatech - was not impressed by the temperatures although i did get 2 vouchers with it but i think i was suppose to get 1 only so free gaming voucher, i havent played any hardcore games but on World of Warcraft it goes up to ~70C ??  plus im getting HIS HD 7950 IceQ BOOST 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card from http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-065-HS which comes with  http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=XX-006-AM
> 
> The GPU upgrade will only cost me £70 (240 Overclockers - 170 novatech) and i might just sell those games



WoW is CPU intensive, and not GPU intensive at all, so those temps are insane, definitely something wrong.  I love 7950's personally, they overclock well and make great cheap 1080p gaming cards. 3GB of VRAM is a bonus. Check Dabs for 7950 prices first, I got two for £210 each last year. Ebuyer were the most reasonably priced for 780's in the UK


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You might want to send the game voucher back with the 7870 as I have heard of companies refuseing a return due to not being the entire package returned ie some count the voucher as part of the sale.



I will be returning one of the vouchers, i think i was only suppose to get 1


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> WoW is CPU intensive, and not GPU intensive at all, so those temps are insane, definitely something wrong.  I love 7950's personally, they overclock well and make great cheap 1080p gaming cards. 3GB of VRAM is a bonus. Check Dabs for 7950 prices first, I got two for £210 each last year. Ebuyer were the most reasonably priced for 780's in the UK



Can they match the £150 game bundle ??


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Can they match the £150 game bundle ??



Everyone does the AMD game bundle. No AMD card from 77xx and up is sold without it.


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Everyone does the AMD game bundle. No AMD card from 77xx and up is sold without it.



Some you only get 3 games tops. Overclockers are offering 6 ?


----------



## Irony (Jul 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I love 7950's personally, they overclock well and make great cheap 1080p gaming cards.



My friend's HIS 7950 had a VRM get so hot it burned a hole through the pcb. He said it doesn't OC very well anymore, lol. So If you go that route it might be good to avoid HIS. Plus the heatsink on those is so fat.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Some you only get 3 games tops. Overclockers are offering 6 ?



Back when I bought 2 7950 XFX cards I got 16 free games from dabs


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Back when I bought 2 7950 XFX cards I got 16 free games from dabs



atm looks like noone is offering more than overclockers


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> So for overclocking sabertooth is better than? Any ideas what i could reach with the fx 8350 on an Corsair H100 ? Also the both have the same Bios UI correct? or is the Crossair one a red and the Sabertooth the same as the one i have M5a99x



You have to play with more settings on the CHVF to get a higher overclock, but IPC is improved on the CHVF.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

hey pipson good choice on the case, that Grone has about 3 mounting places for a 240 rad and room for a lot more! http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2045/4/

i second the 7950. 

if youre watercooling the cards, i would get a ref card as theyre more likely to be unlocked. 

these branded PCB versions coming out lately are all locked, from what ive seen!

TBH i H100 wouldnt do all that hardware justice, especially if youre after a CHVF and bigger overclocks.

these chips kick out some serious heat. im kind of lucky as mine has a lot of leakeage and higher volts dont step the temps up greatly!


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

I think for now ill probably get the H100 from over clockers at £40, never done water cooling before, no experience in it and budget is a bit limited at the moment, maybe in the future it is something i might do, also I dont plan to overclock that much, i was more interested in learning and i have done alot the past week, however i want to make sure if i overclock my fx 8350 i have enough cooling to put up with it which i think the H100 should do the trick.

I love that case, it has 10 fan slots lol, loads of space and its one for the future, incase i ever wish to add things i wont ever have to worry about getting another case and the one im getting is white.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> I think for now ill probably get the H100 from over clockers at £40, never done water cooling before, no experience in it and budget is a bit limited at the moment, maybe in the future it is something i might do, also I dont plan to overclock that much, i was more interested in learning and i have done alot the past week, however i want to make sure if i overclock my fx 8350 i have enough cooling to put up with it which i think the H100 should do the trick.
> 
> I love that case, it has 10 fan slots lol, loads of space and its one for the future, incase i ever wish to add things i wont ever have to worry about getting another case and the one im getting is white.



The waiting period on those refurb'd H100 units is a couple of months...


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

_''Thanks for the webnote.

 I can confirm that this should be in stock within 5-6 weeks. We can change the order if you wish, please state the stock code and we can swap it over.

 Regards,

 Tanith Venables
'' 
*dated june 24th*_


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The waiting period on those refurb'd H100 units is a couple of months...



Should be 3-4 weeks now i believe.


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

scan.co.uk is selling the H100i at £79 might go for that instead then


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2013)

Pipson said:


> scan.co.uk is selling the H100i at £79 might go for that instead then



Good choice if you ask me. Better fans in terms of noise, and a better pump and tubing.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

i prefer this site for finding stock and price comaprison

http://uk.hardware.info/

£79 is good!

post the system ya pm'd here so other can give advice as well. it does look good but id get different ram if it were me


----------



## Pipson (Jul 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i prefer this site for finding stock and price comaprison
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/
> 
> ...



Its the ram that i already have, dont wanna waste more money lol. Give me a sec then ill post everything here


----------



## Pipson (Jul 4, 2013)

I recently bought a PC from cyberpowersystem (not fully speced, bought alot of parts from elsewhere) and to be honest it was at a decent price i wouldnt have saved that much had i custom built it myself but after learning to Overclock here and there, watching loads of videos on youtube plus boredom and free time I feel like i want to build my own 1st rig.

I have to return my current set up soon and if anyone can recommend me a courier to post the PC to them please do tell me as they don't do collect for refunds.

Any ways this is what I have in mind and the best prices ive found so far, however if you have an item that is cheaper or better or could do the same for less please do advice:

Case: In Win GRone E-ATX Full Tower Transparent Side Gaming Case -White £97.99
I was basically looking for a case that looks good, is big, wont ever have to upgrade it or swap for anything else, loads of fan slots, possibility for water cooling in the future and etc
- See through side panel
- Turbo/Silence Dual Mode Switch
- Top can support 3600 Radiator liquid cooling system or 140mm Fan x3
- Bottom can support 240mm Radiator Liquid cooling system or 140mm x2
- Can support up to 120/140mm Fan x10
- Top of the case there is a HDD EZ-Swap Module
More info In-Win

CPU: AMD FX-8350 4GHz Socket AM3+ 16MB Cache Retail Boxed Processor £146.66

- Best AMD processor at the moment and I no plans to get the 9 series, 8320 is better value for money but you cant overclock it as high as the 8350 which i plan to do so at around 4.8ghz, been using this CPU for a week now (before i had a 6300) and cant complain at the moment and with a good cooler should be ace

CPU cooler: Corsair H100i Hydro CPU Cooler for Intel and AMD Processors CPU Cooler £79.32

- I want an excellent liquid cooler before swapping to water cooling system and imo this is the best you can get and at that price its a steal. I could also save £40 If i go for this one from overclockers but its the H100

Motherboard Asus Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX SB950 DDR3 ATX TUF R2.0 £135.96

- This is where i still have doubts, wether to go for the sabertooth or the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, there is about £30 difference and personally I want the Motherboard that is better at overclocking the CPU, dont care about crossfire, as long as a good, strong, Crosshair does look better than the sabertooth, so any advice is welcome


GPU: HIS HD 7950 IceQ BOOST 3072MB GDDR5 £250

with this card ill be able to get OcUK AMD Mega Bundle - GET Crysis 3, Farcry3, Farcry3 Blood Dragon, Tomb Raider, Simcity, Dirt Showdown, Sleeping Dogs & Bioshock FREE with Qualifying AMD Graphics Cards!! 8 free games and if i do sell them i could fetch £100 - £150 costing me only £150 for the card itself, currently have a VTX3D 7870 Black Edition aka 7930 (£170) but not been impressed by the temps and loud noise

Storage:
SSD: SanDisk SSD SATA III 2.5" 128GB Solid State Hard Drive £66.98

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3.5 inch 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB 6GB/S Internal SATA Drive £36 - might not get this as i alrady have a 500gb

Optical Drive: Samsung 24x Sata Internal DVD±RW Bare Black £13.49

Power Supply Corsair 700W Gaming Series GS700 2013 Edition 80+ Bronze, ATX, PS/2 PSU £70.00
Looks decent and comes with a LED light

Memory: Kingston 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz HyperX Blu Memory Kit £0 - this is what I already have at the moment and been using 16GB for a week now and personally feel that 8GB is more than enough, however i could leave the upgrade for later.

What I could add later:

Kingston HyperX Cooling Fan Accessory - Blue

Have not included blue led fans and im guessing im going to need some 3pin cable extension or something? If my case can support 10 fans, Budget is around £900 give or take and the above would cost me around £896 excluding selling any of the games i think.

Ps. Do i need to buy any addition cables/accessories and etc when building a PC from scratch?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2013)

8320 vs 8350 is a toss up depends on the batch for clocking.


----------



## Irony (Jul 4, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Motherboard Asus Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX SB950 DDR3 ATX TUF R2.0 £135.96
> 
> - This is where i still have doubts, wether to go for the sabertooth or the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, there is about £30 difference and personally I want the Motherboard that is better at overclocking the CPU, dont care about crossfire, as long as a good, strong, Crosshair does look better than the sabertooth, so any advice is welcome
> 
> ...



When I got the board I currently have it came down to this one or the sabertooth for the same money. Picked the asrock over sabertooth just cuz of color. Sabertooth is a great board, but god its ugly. Especially if you're planning on doing any kind of color scheme, That doesn't involve brownish lol. If you don't mind the color tho go for it.

Shouldn't need any extra cables. Maybe a molex to fan splitter of some sort if you're filling it with a bajillion fans?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks good!

we are all here to help ya overcook it when ya get it lol

i would of chose a diff psu and SSD tho.


----------



## Pipson (Jul 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Looks good!
> 
> we are all here to help ya overcook it when ya get it lol
> 
> i would of chose a diff psu and SSD tho.



What wrong with the PSU ? I currently have GX600 and ive read it somewhere that the GS > GX. Plus the GS comes with white/red/blue led light 

And the SSD i currently have is Plextor 128GB - Sequential Read Speed - Up to 520 MB/s
Sequential Write Speed - Up to 200 MB/s the one im getting is Read Speed: 490MB/Sec, Write Speed: 350MB/Sec and cheaper so sort of the same...

To irony which ASrock have you go? the Fatal1ty 990FX Professional ? or ? and where did you get it from? Im also having doubts about Sabertooth and heading towards the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z especially if im going to have such a huge see through side panel + has more 2 more fans connects 

I need to pick out some decent fans soon too prerably blue led, not loud ones


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

Build looks great, but pick a different 7950. I dont like the heat control on the HIS models.
Also, dont get that SSD, get a samsung 840 basic. My brother had a Sandisk Extreme, the read/write speeds are blatant lies and arent actual real world use figures. The samsung performs far better.
PSU is fine, if you're getting a blue LED light on the PSU, and have blue RAM, and you're getting blue fans, I recommend you buy the MSI GD65 990FX for a blue colour scheme. My GD65 overclocks very well.

Coolermaster Sickleflow Blue LED fans are silent, cheap and rather nice looking.


----------



## Pipson (Jul 4, 2013)

I might just go for the Crosshair V Formula-Z to be honest and i havent decided on the theme color yet but it will either be red or blue but i doubt i would pick a motherboard based on color.

If i go red: Crosshair V Forumala-z would fit it best
Blue: MSI 990FXA-GD80 AMD 990 FX

Is the MSI anywhere new the Crosshair level probably not? Im trying to build a pc that i wont have to touch the case/motherboard/gpu/psu/cpu for a while, hdd/sdd/ram/fans/cooling system and the rest i can replace for better later


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

The MSI boards are good. Really good. The components are high quality and the featureset is pretty rich, when it comes to high end boards you pay for tiny extras, like the PLX chip in the Crosshair for Trifire. There are lots of people who bought the new GD65 gaming board for intel because its such a good board, even Dave has one, our motherboard reviewer.
The GD80 supports Trifire, the GD65 is just Crossfire.

When you hit the £150+ market for Mobos, you should start thinking about colour TBH. Especially when 3+ GPU's is out of your requirements.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

Pipson said:


> but i doubt i would pick a motherboard based on color



shame on me 

rcoon backed me up with samsung 840. im not a fan of the corsair GS, when i was researching and buying a new psu i was advised against it. non modular, bronze cert. and their lowest range. and 58a on the 12v+ rail

trust me when building a rig, modular is godly!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> trust me when building a rig, modular is godly!



At the very least a HX for semi modular!


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

i got some cash and tempted on buying a 7970 with 8games to sell.

or saving my cash to last a month lol


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i got some cash and tempted on buying a 7970 with 8games to sell.
> 
> or saving my cash to last a month lol



I'm tempted to buy an 8350 and an ASRock all black MoBo to replace my i5, for the sake of overclocking fun-times.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm tempted to buy an 8350 and an ASRock all black MoBo to replace my i5, for the sake of overclocking fun-times.



trades? lol

i just slapped myself for being naughty


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> trades? lol
> 
> i just slapped myself for being naughty



it's a bad overclocker by every 3570k standard on the interwebs, id probably use it for a side build in future anyway on stock settings.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

mines pretty good but needs uber volts to go anywhere!

well ya in this thread more than others, so ya might as well get one!


----------



## Pipson (Jul 4, 2013)

which ASRock mo do you guys recommend?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

something cheapish extreme4 

but if youre paying extreme9 prices, then id go Asus CHVF


----------



## Pipson (Jul 4, 2013)

Asus CHVF it is then, tomorow novatech are picking up my gpu vtx3d 7870 but i kept telling them i just want a bloody refund and not return it as faulty cause when i called them up i said it overheating to mad levels on something like wow at 60 to 70C which is silly and ive had one pc crash and im not happy with it. SO they said we will collect it for you and do some testing which can take 5 days ¬¬


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2013)

No 60-70C under load is normal...


----------



## Pipson (Jul 4, 2013)

cdawall said:


> No 60-70C under load is normal...


Under full load yes. Under world of warcraft nope, wow is more cpu than gpu. I cant even have wow + some youtube videos on... just goes slow.. im make sure i write a nice note to them, ive only had it for 1 week i shoul be entitled to a refund regardless if they find a fault or not

my msi 7770 same settings as the vtx3d is at 45-55 tops


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

and make up something like ''noisy fans, coil whine, constant crashes'' lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Under full load yes. Under world of warcraft nope, wow is more cpu than gpu. I cant even have wow + some youtube videos on... just goes slow.. im make sure i write a nice note to them, ive only had it for 1 week i shoul be entitled to a refund regardless if they find a fault or not
> 
> my msi 7770 same settings as the vtx3d is at 45-55 tops



The 7770 and 7870xt are very different cards. My 7950s run about as hot in various games. This isnt a midrange card anymore...


----------



## Pipson (Jul 4, 2013)

if i ever decide to get a 2nd 7950 whats the min power supply i need to run 2 ?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

Pipson said:


> if i ever decide to get a 2nd 7950 whats the min power supply i need to run 2 ?



I'd advise 750w minimum.


----------



## Pipson (Jul 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'd advise 750w minimum.



i was planning on 1st getting 600w but now went for 700W do u think that would be enough? id never run more than 2 graphics card and to be honest i doubt ill ever get a 2nd, considering the games i play, i just wanna make sure what i would get would be enough if i ever would need a 2nd one.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

On an intel system with two cards not overclocked I'd say 650w. With overclocks, I'd recommend 750w. If it's an AMD system, probably 800w. I prefer to keep a fair distance away from fully loading a PSU.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> On an intel system with two cards not overclocked I'd say 650w. With overclocks, I'd recommend 750w. If it's an AMD system, probably 800w. I prefer to keep a fair distance away from fully loading a PSU.



850w FTW


----------



## Pipson (Jul 4, 2013)

What do you guys think of http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B006E04QU0/?tag=tec053-21 vs http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B009VXADYA/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

second link, first looks a bit childish to me.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 4, 2013)

So I have been following since the days of yore and apparently I have a ton of reading to catch up on. I am now OC'd to around 4.0 in Win 8.1 using the D.O.C.P. in my Asus M5A99X Revo Board (original, not Rev 2.0 which apparently is better) so am wanting to know what all y'all have done to OC. I know each is different and I am using the latest BIOS from Asus for this board (would have been bad ass if someone had made a custom BIOS like they did for the original Crosshair V). 

Any tips, help is appreciated. I have it on a Custom EK 240 RAD. I guess I should take a pic of this huh, lol.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 4, 2013)

Pip I like the first better, aesthetically, but the second has the rubber grommets for cable management so I would go with that one. Although personally, white is sexy I am not fond of the red lines on the second.


----------



## Pipson (Jul 5, 2013)

What are your guys view on OS ? Cant decide between 8 or 7


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 5, 2013)

Pipson said:


> What are your guys view on OS ? Cant decide between 8 or 7



Same here ive codes for both but im on 7 atm 8 caused some agro or it might just have been me.


----------



## Pipson (Jul 5, 2013)

if metro and apps and etc never existed i would pick 8 without a 2nd thought, installed start8 but still a find a few things annoying but overall i find it very smooth and i like the sharp square edges, the colors and uses less ram too


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 5, 2013)

Pipson said:


> if metro and apps and etc never existed i would pick 8 without a 2nd thought, installed start8 but still a find a few things annoying but overall i find it very smooth and i like the sharp square edges, the colors and uses less ram too


I had a few actual issues and nothing overclocked as high odd and I do intend to retry it soon enough.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

It's finally that time


----------



## d1nky (Jul 6, 2013)

cdawall said:


> It's finally that time
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130705/Capture334.png



they out for real?!

nothing on AMD site


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> they out for real?!
> 
> nothing on AMD site



http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...BTkwCjCECjCE&gclid=CO-CqPy3mbgCFU_ZQgodQxUAVw

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...BTkwCjCECjCE&gclid=CMjH0ti3mbgCFQ9eQgodXUQArw

ordered me a 9370.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 6, 2013)

funny AMD havent got it in their shops or on any release info yet.

is this what happens?


----------



## Pipson (Jul 6, 2013)

whats the wattage in AMD FX-9370 ?


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2013)

Pipson said:


> whats the wattage in AMD FX-9370 ?



220watt- here's some additional info:
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series FX-9370.html


----------



## Pipson (Jul 6, 2013)

Thats the reason why i wont be getting on lol, imagine the temps overclocking that and stress testing it on full load


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

Pipson said:


> Thats the reason why i wont be getting on lol, imagine the temps overclocking that and stress testing it on full load



I have a couple of different ways to cool it depending on my mood anything from my trusty modded Coolermaster V10 (which I will hit 5ghz on thank you), H100i or a full watercooling loop.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 6, 2013)

I must have but that 829 proc is looking good. Nice to see them try and shoot back up on Intel prices. BTW, any info for my question from a few days ago or is it just meh not worth going higher?

As to the question, I prefer Windows 8. The metro screen doesn't bother me especially when I boot passed it.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 6, 2013)

ive gotten used to win8 now, feels trendy and clean.

i have nothing on my desktop apart the recycle bin and a pretty picture!

it boosts 3 times faster than 7 and seems less buggy! i hardly ever get a lock up or crash due to software. on 7 it just liked to mess around a lot!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

That was quick to bad I wont be back to Texas until at least August (still deployed)


----------



## suraswami (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is my new Toy (FX 8320), default clocks and under volted to 1.3v.

Using a basic Xigmatek D.T.H cooler with 90mm fan.

Add me to this club


----------



## suraswami (Jul 7, 2013)

been gaming for over 2 hrs @ 4 ghz with 1.3v, seems to be stable.  This thing runs hot!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2013)

suraswami said:


> been gaming for over 2 hrs @ 4 ghz with 1.3v, seems to be stable.  This thing runs hot!!!



What's it kicking up to temp wise?


----------



## suraswami (Jul 7, 2013)

cdawall said:


> What's it kicking up to temp wise?



46c core temps.

right now not so good cooler, I have to pull out the big ass cooler from another machine to cool this sucker.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2013)

suraswami said:


> 46c core temps.
> 
> right now not so good cooler, I have to pull out the big ass cooler from another machine to cool this sucker.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130706/FX8320_undervolted_130_4GHZ.png



That's not bad for full load temps on a 125w chip...


----------



## suraswami (Jul 7, 2013)

cdawall said:


> That's not bad for full load temps on a 125w chip...



I was only playing COD4, so its not even using 4 cores and the CPU never went over 20%.

So if I play BF3 which uses all cores it might go higher.

Going to MC now to see if I can pick up a better cooler.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2013)

suraswami said:


> I was only playing COD4, so its not even using 4 cores and the CPU never went over 20%.
> 
> So if I play BF3 which uses all cores it might go higher.
> 
> Going to MC now to see if I can pick up a better cooler.



H100i


----------



## suraswami (Jul 7, 2013)

with case side open


----------



## d1nky (Jul 7, 2013)

id recommend an xspc raystorm kit if youre up for it and wishing to overclock like mad.

theres a thread of a couple noobs trying it out and well we was amazed lol


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2013)

cdawall said:


> H100i



This.
H100 or similarly performing AIO's like the collermaster seidon, NZXT Kraken. Or one of the top end tower coolers, like the Phanteks PH14, Thermalright and noctua offerings.
I managed to safely cool a 8350 at 1.475v full loaded. That netted me an OC of 4.8, but all chips will be different, so just use the voltage as a baseline.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 8, 2013)

NB freq is at default 2200 Mhz and Ram is at 1333.  Ram is Kingston HyperX blue 1333, going to try 1600.  What is the best timings for Ram for FX?

NB freq - don't know how far my board will allow, but what freq will give better performance, I will try it out.

I am happy @ 4 Ghz on the CPU with low volts, so won't go higher than that as it sucks more watts if I increase freq and volts.  If I increase the NB freq do I still need to increase the CPU volts or try the CPU NB volts?

Sorry new to FX and need some help in getting the best out of it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2013)

If you can get cas 6 out of 1333mhz, try that.


----------



## Irony (Jul 8, 2013)

Just increase the CPU NB volts for the NB. It's separate from CPU voltage. 

for NB speed just try to go as high as possible, probably 2500-2700. I don't think there is a specific speed for best performance.
Mine just decided to no longer run higher than 2500 today, I've had it almost 2800 before and now it'll only do 2500 stable


----------



## d1nky (Jul 8, 2013)

@irony, have you ever applied 1.6v to ya chip?

and does it lock up when at 1.6v and above? PLL lowest setting!


----------



## suraswami (Jul 8, 2013)

erocker said:


> If you can get cas 6 out of 1333mhz, try that.



This is what I have

Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR...

running @ CAS 6 will be a dream.

I thought running at 1600 will give higher bandwidth?

And I have 4 of those sticks for 16GB total (is 4 x sticks still ok for OCing?).


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2013)

suraswami said:


> This is what I have
> 
> Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR...
> 
> ...



Just push them up like any other ram. I doubt they wont do 1800mhz.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 8, 2013)

Anybody else here with the same board as me


----------



## d1nky (Jul 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Anybody else here with the same board as me



havent seen anyone with an evo for a while.

i usually look back through pages to see system specs of people on here.

hardware perv


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2013)

I have that board as well as an M5A99X Evo


----------



## d1nky (Jul 8, 2013)

damn nortons got a bunch of evo's lol

any crunching/folding comps coming up i can prepare for?


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> damn nortons got a bunch of evo's lol
> 
> any crunching/folding comps coming up i can prepare for?



You just missed a crunching one- 7/5 thru 7/8... ends in about 2 hrs

You can join up anytime but if you want to wait on a competition in order to join then you need to keep a watch out on our WCG threads


----------



## Irony (Jul 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> @irony, have you ever applied 1.6v to ya chip?
> 
> and does it lock up when at 1.6v and above? PLL lowest setting!



Ya I've been up to 1.65 trying to get 5ghz+ stable. It doesn't lock up from the high voltage i don't think. It's been a few months since I've tried it, don't remember any details. It would boot even with lower volts at 5.0-5.2 but can't get it stable for anything in any sort of stress. Might give it another go, now you got me wondering lol. Time to turn the A/C up and get the ambient down, lolz It's over 100 outside right now...

Edit, maybe this is a noobish question, but what is PLL?


----------



## Pipson (Jul 8, 2013)

i got a m5a99x evo r2.0


----------



## d1nky (Jul 8, 2013)

im not too sure, read a few things today.

what i know is phase locked loop, means the internal clocks have more volts to draw upon, and is better for higher FSB's.

on our boards its called CPU VDDA.

tbh i havent seen any impact on overclocking/stability.


well my chip locks up when 1.6v or more is applied. i cant get pass 4.9 stable, im trying different things but its a lengthy process and the heat doesnt help! and it wants plenty of volts!


----------



## Pipson (Jul 8, 2013)

I cant get 4.8 stable on mine, i gave up and left it at 4.5ghz on 1.4V so just above 0.2 core V


----------



## Irony (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im not too sure, read a few things today.
> 
> what i know is phase locked loop, means the internal clocks have more volts to draw upon, and is better for higher FSB's.
> 
> ...



Oh ok. Well I have my FSB at 250 so maybe that will be of some help. I normally just disable most everything including that, cuz I didn't really know for sure what it was. 

How hot have you gotten your CPU with that loop? My max stable clock so far has been 4.875, and it gets to around 50c pretty quick with IBT. 


I got some new memory, it's Kingston hyper x 2666, and then suddenly I couldn't get my NB to OC high enough to use it at that speed. Apparently it has to be faster than memory speed? I never had any memory faster than 1600 so it never came up. So It's at 2400.

@pipson: 4.5 is the sweet spot on mine too. It's perfectly stable there with 1.33v


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2013)

run ram at intended speeds


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

suraswami said:


> This is what I have
> 
> Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR...
> 
> ...



Deneb and Thuban benefits most from NB overclocking, push it around 2.7-2.8ghz. Beyond that the performance increase will be less significant in relation to the voltage needed to make it stable.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 9, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> Deneb and Thuban benefits most from NB overclocking, push it around 2.7-2.8ghz. Beyond that the performance increase will be less significant in relation to the voltage needed to make it stable.



I was talking about FX-8320 OCing.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

suraswami said:


> I was talking about FX-8320 OCing.



lol what am I thinking , anyhow, you should be able to push it up 2.6ghz on stock volts.  Piledriver and Bulldozer is not as beneficial to nb overclocking as the previous gen. Though you might see a difference mostly in benchmarks from stock to around 2.6-2.8ghz. They are sensitive to nb changes though and may require higher voltage above 2.6 based on my experience.


----------



## Irony (Jul 9, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> run ram at intended speeds



It has two XMP profiles, 2400 and 2666, I'm running it at 2400.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 9, 2013)

FX 8320 @ 4.8 Ghz with 1.42v, Stable so far.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 9, 2013)

won't boot @ 5Ghz, damn it.  need better cooler from other machine.

pumped 1.47v, should I risk going higher just to see if it will boot?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

Irony said:


> Oh ok. Well I have my FSB at 250 so maybe that will be of some help. I normally just disable most everything including that, cuz I didn't really know for sure what it was.
> 
> How hot have you gotten your CPU with that loop? My max stable clock so far has been 4.875, and it gets to around 50c pretty quick with IBT.
> 
> ...



my max temps so far is about 50*c and thats up to 1.6v i use prime tho, id probably be IBT stable if i tried it!

we're talking cpu/nb here arent we?! if temps allow id try 1.35v on cpunb and overclock the the cpunb to 2700mhz (cpunb has to be the same speed as ram or 3x times higher than ram base clock)

sometimes messing with the FSB you can have differeing speeds but the multiplier/divider will follow that!

max ram oc ive had was 2550mhz stable with 2600mhz cpunb and 4.6ghz cpu (11-13-13)

im working my FSB up to 250 atm so will try adjust cpu vdda - it has two settings 2.56 and 2.7v 




suraswami said:


> won't boot @ 5Ghz, damn it.  need better cooler from other machine.
> 
> pumped 1.47v, should I risk going higher just to see if it will boot?



yes! if temps allow, always make sure any of the cpu temps are below 62*c especially core temp!

and you got a great overclocker of a chip for 4.8ghz at 1.42v

mine at 4.8ghz wants 1.52v lol


----------



## RCoon (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> mine at 4.8ghz wants 1.52v lol



Whats the VDroop on that chip right now? You've been punishing it for a while now 
Cant you get W/C block for the NB area of your board? I know you can get chipset W/C blocks but only for very specific boards. Might help out with applying more volts to the NB without it turning into curly fries.
I want steamroller to come out so I can join the club again!


----------



## suraswami (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my max temps so far is about 50*c and thats up to 1.6v i use prime tho, id probably be IBT stable if i tried it!
> 
> we're talking cpu/nb here arent we?! if temps allow id try 1.35v on cpunb and overclock the the cpunb to 2700mhz (cpunb has to be the same speed as ram or 3x times higher than ram base clock)
> 
> ...



I haven't tested for complete stability.  It's just 'usable' stability, can play 1080P videos and play games but not 100% cpu usage stability.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Whats the VDroop on that chip right now? You've been punishing it for a while now
> Cant you get W/C block for the NB area of your board? I know you can get chipset W/C blocks but only for very specific boards. Might help out with applying more volts to the NB without it turning into curly fries.
> I want steamroller to come out so I can join the club again!



this LLC is pretty good but named backwards, 25% holds vcore to whatever bios has set with a total fluctuation of 0.040v 

yea im getting a new one i think maybe the steamyroller! and the next ill care for it! im just beasting this to get the 5ghz which is tough! 

my mobo temps are good, NB doesnt get much more volts than stock (most are up to .1 extra max)



suraswami said:


> I haven't tested for complete stability.  It's just 'usable' stability, can play 1080P videos and play games but not 100% cpu usage stability.



fuck about! i could have 5.5ghz 'usable'

whats happened to the prime only times lol 

i still got to send my pump off for rma which ive not done because im on the quest for 5ghz lol may even give up on prime and do IBT but that would be easier tbh


----------



## suraswami (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> fuck about! i could have 5.5ghz 'usable'
> 
> whats happened to the prime only times lol
> 
> i still got to send my pump off for rma which ive not done because im on the quest for 5ghz lol may even give up on prime and do IBT but that would be easier tbh



LOL!  I have never had a need to run any of my chips @100% for days together to achieve ultimate stability.  Video conversion may be close to 100%.  So If that thing can survive that kind of torture and game well @ 4.8 I am ok with it

Anyway for 24/7 I aim at 4 to 4.2 undervolted than stock


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

im tryin 5ghz if it kills me or the chip.


ya know when you have to do something and cant fail, well thats how i feel!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im tryin 5ghz if it kills me or the chip.
> 
> 
> ya know when you have to do something and cant fail, well thats how i feel!



I'm with you there but tried few times now and I keep getting flamed and blown a blue finger plus toooo damn hot in uk wtf


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

its HOT. max ambient here was about 33*c

im impressed the cpu has maxed at 56*c at 1.6v so far. keeps building lol

ill sell this chip before it degrades so hard it wont be stable at stock. 

idles at 35*c atm

CMON! i feel like putting stella in my loop for it to man the eff up!

(8350 + aegir £90)


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 9, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> blown a blue finger


must be an idiom I'm not getting here


theoneandonlymrk said:


> plus toooo damn hot in uk wtf


Come to Florida. You won't be complaining about the heat in UK anymore   Lately, it's been hovering around 38C with 70+% humidity.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL come to the UK, ya wont be complaining about U.S prices then........


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> must be an idiom I'm not getting here
> 
> Come to Florida. You won't be complaining about the heat in UK anymore   Lately, it's been hovering around 38C with 70+% humidity.


Same here ,, id guess.

Blue finger (middle) from Os ie Bsd


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL come to the UK, ya wont be complaining about U.S prices then........



I don't complain now, lol.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

well ive just been kindly informed and concurred that a lot of the people 5ghz on a 8350 arent actually prime stable, and when they say lower volts (1.5v etc) they dont say/account the LLC effect.

do or die trying i guess!


----------



## suraswami (Jul 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well ive just been kindly informed and concurred that a lot of the people 5ghz on a 8350 arent actually prime stable, and when they say lower volts (1.5v etc) they dont say/account the LLC effect.
> 
> do or die trying i guess!



do it!


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

suraswami said:


> do it!



damn this is a battle! 

im meant to be working, but havent started lol 

and if im having time off i should be enjoying the sun!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> damn this is a battle!
> 
> im meant to be working, but havent started lol
> 
> and if im having time off i should be enjoying the sun!



Come on set a clock so I can see if the 9370 will beat it


----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> damn this is a battle!
> 
> im meant to be working, but havent started lol
> 
> and if im having time off i should be enjoying the sun!



Which core fails first?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

HOOOAH! - the outdoors is overrated tbh!

any of the cores, illegal sum outs or rounding errors. usually only 1 of the 8, followed by another.

if my cpu vcore bounces around pass 1.6v it freezes. 

im trying it from all different angles, ive messed with LLC, PLL, now dropped all my other voltages back including CPUNB. im getting closer.

i may just give up with prime stable and use IBT AVX which is easy compared to prime.


ive already benched it at 5.1/5.2 ghz (physics = 10k firestrike/9K 3d11)


----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> HOOOAH! - the outdoors is overrated tbh!
> 
> any of the cores, illegal sum outs or rounding errors. usually only 1 of the 8, followed by another.
> 
> ...



You clocking by the Multi or by the Core Clock? I'm assuming you're keeping to rounded figures, so why not start messing with ratios now, run the RAM at different ratios, even if it means lower speeds of RAM for a more stable clock between 5000 to 5100

Try 23 x 221, that was my magic number for 5Ghz on the 8350.

EDIT: I recommend you do what I usually do when tinkering with clocks - get a second monitor and a media PC, watch tv while clocking. It makes waiting for reboots and reset junk slightly more entertaining.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2013)

I bet at 1.6v your VRM's are throttling.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

my vrms are pretty cool tbh 12+2 phase design and modded with fans.


i usually got my second rig next to me when overclocking, but its in bits so i may just rebuild it while i overclock!


oh i have been messing with different ratios. FSB @ 250 and ram etc lower than stock, loose timings. memtest passed. HTcpunb etc up and down!

ATM
FSB 250
 CPU x 20
 CPU VCORE 1.55-1.6V
 CPUNB 2205 1.3V
 HT 2695 1.25V
 NB 1.8V OR LESS

 RAM 1600 11's (2133 stock)

 CPU VDDA 2.56 (sometimes 2.7)



and thanks to rcoon i got that friggin hero song stuck in my head and cant stop singing it!!

hes gotta be fit from the fight........


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2013)

Just because they are cool doesn't mean they aren't throttling. There is a chance like the midrange asus boards that you are hitting the over current protection by pulling to much wattage


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Just because they are cool doesn't mean they aren't throttling. There is a chance like the midrange asus boards that you are hitting the over current protection by pulling to much wattage



that does sound possible tbh


hmm it freezes up after a couple mins every time. seems LLC influenced tbh.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that does sound possible tbh



Oh it is trust me  Almost all modern boards have OCP built into the VRM section noting that your board lacks any crazy 7-8ghz overclocks it wouldn't surprise me if it is because of the OCP.

Hwbot shows the highest overclock on that board to be 5225mhz there is likely a reason for that. The extreme9 however is in the number two spot for max overclocks 



d1nky said:


> hmm it freezes up after a couple mins every time. seems LLC influenced tbh.



That screams VRM's either throttling or causing a massive undervolt.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

well they couldnt of benched that hard on this board because ive booted on about 5.5ghz

sweet spot for benching ON AIR was about 5.1/5.2 and those hwbot guys dont tend to use air lol with an aegir http://www.3dmark.com/fs/576180

i will carry on testing. volts look decent enough tho

update: 1.6v definitely locks it up!


why is it only me overclocking an FX lately LOL


----------



## m1ch (Jul 10, 2013)

nope - just went for a little 4.4 GHz with my 8350. dont think i need any more anytime soon haha! stock volts


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

id probably be full stable 5ghz with IBT AVX at high or something.

last few runs on prime before i dont bother with it anymore!


----------



## suraswami (Jul 10, 2013)

@ 4.4 Ghz, combination of multi and HT clocking.  @ stock volts, seems most snappier.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> I have that board as well as an M5A99X Evo



Have you OC'd with it


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

IBT AVX passed easily with less volts.

trying extreme now!


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Have you OC'd with it



Nothing past 4.0 (8150) or 4.4 (8350)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Nothing past 4.0 (8150) or 4.4 (8350)



How high can you get with the 8350


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> How high can you get with the 8350



  Didn't try any further- set the multi to 22X then disabled CnQ and Turbo core and put it to work crunching. 

  Runs a little on the warm side (56-58C on die) using a Xig Night Hawk w/2x 1500 rpm fans but I don't have any BSOD issues and it runs fine under 100% load (all cores, 24/7)


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Didn't try any further- set the multi to 22X then disabled CnQ and Turbo core and put it to work crunching.
> 
> Runs a little on the warm side (56-58C on die) using a Xig Night Hawk w/2x 1500 rpm fans but I don't have any BSOD issues and it runs fine under 100% load (all cores, 24/7)



Shouldn't C1E and C6 states be disabled as well?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Didn't try any further- set the multi to 22X then disabled CnQ and Turbo core and put it to work crunching.
> 
> Runs a little on the warm side (56-58C on die) using a Xig Night Hawk w/2x 1500 rpm fans but I don't have any BSOD issues and it runs fine under 100% load (all cores, 24/7)



Ah I see.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Shouldn't C1E and C6 states be disabled as well?



I easily get 4.7 prime and world stable with all them on , on my 8350.
I only switch apm off due to throttling (I don't have that issue with the others), I do need c1 C6 off to go beyond that though (4.7@1.48cvolts llc regular)


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I easily get 4.7 prime and world stable with all them on , on my 8350.
> I only switch apm off due to throttling (I don't have that issue with the others), I do need c1 C6 off to go beyond that though (4.7@1.48cvolts llc regular)



are you full blend stable with that 4.9ghz?


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Shouldn't C1E and C6 states be disabled as well?



Doesn't need to be. Newer AMD chips seem to work well with dropping voltage and clocks when idle.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> are you full blend stable with that 4.9ghz?



Yeah I just get scarey temps

I chill and game with it at 4.7 atm but that's because grid 2 kept crashing but im wise to tjat now.
Just not been in.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

ah i havent been near 60*c even with up to 1.6v

i could get near or around 4.9ghz with prime but seemed impossible after that, so now im trying IBT AVX and it passed straight away and attempting 5ghz max stress!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 10, 2013)

I actually had to down clocked my 8350 for the time being, had it stable at 4.7 24/7, but with this summer heat, pc kept freezing/shutting off. Even when playing sc2. 

And I know it's the heat because all is fine whenever I have the AC on. Obviously can't have the air on 24/7 'cause I'm not made of money.

But I definitely see my self hitting 5ghz when it starts to get cooler. Or maybe I just need to swap my H100 for something better.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 10, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I actually had to down clocked my 8350 for the time being, had it stable at 4.7 24/7, but with this summer heat, pc kept freezing/shutting off. Even when playing sc2.
> 
> And I know it's the heat because all is fine whenever I have the AC on. Obviously can't have the air on 24/7 'cause I'm not made of money.
> 
> But I definitely see my self hitting 5ghz when it starts to get cooler. Or maybe I just need to swap my H100 for something better.



I can't help but think the bogo , old school Ek cpu block ive got that just has a big groove channel isn't up to this job , I mean its my inner core temps hitting 74 that backs me up on my oc but my core and socket temps are also at 62 then ,and ive refitted it a few times plus ive lapped the snot out of it (8350)


----------



## suraswami (Jul 10, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I actually had to down clocked my 8350 for the time being, had it stable at 4.7 24/7, but with this summer heat, pc kept freezing/shutting off. Even when playing sc2.
> 
> And I know it's the heat because all is fine whenever I have the AC on. Obviously can't have the air on 24/7 'cause I'm not made of money.
> 
> But I definitely see my self hitting 5ghz when it starts to get cooler. Or maybe I just need to swap my H100 for something better.



I think upto 4.6 is safe for 24/7 even in extreme conditions, more than that you have a free furnace!

I wish AMD would have handled the heat issue in a much better way, suprised they haven't released another revision with better stepping before the next gen is released.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 11, 2013)

what does this mean?

With IBT test my FX is faster than my X6 1045T @ 3Ghz or slower?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 11, 2013)

suraswami said:


> what does this mean?
> 
> With IBT test my FX is faster than my X6 1045T @ 3Ghz or slower?
> 
> ...



LOL and its kicking out more data!

im not sure maybe its the threaded software, poorly coded for FX or the phenom is a beast!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL and its kicking out more data!
> 
> im not sure maybe its the threaded software, poorly coded for FX or the phenom is a beast!



One's using 8gb mem the f x has 2.5 gb ?? Would that affect results


----------



## d1nky (Jul 11, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> One's using 8gb mem the f x has 2.5 gb ?? Would that affect results



didnt even pick up on that, maybe. he'll have to swap the ram around to find out.

its mainly cpu dependent at standard tho, and both use the same amount of ram.

maybe its cpunb? FSB speeds or something


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

suraswami said:


> what does this mean?
> 
> With IBT test my FX is faster than my X6 1045T @ 3Ghz or slower?
> 
> ...



use the AVX version of IBT, my FX-6300 @ 4.7ghz is kick'in 71 gflops with it

here's one of my runs pursuing 5ghz


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2013)

My FX showed up back home  (along with a new chip for my laptop)


----------



## d1nky (Jul 12, 2013)

when do you get to test it??


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2013)

I am at a lost for words cdawall. My birthday is coming up soon can I have the fx proc?  Can't wait to hear how it stacks up against current Fx cpu's


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> when do you get to test it??



I get back stateside augustish and have not only my current build with the CM V10, but an AIO H100i, DICE tube and my watercooling setup of overkillness 

(my watercooling setup)


----------



## d1nky (Jul 12, 2013)

ah i bet you cant wait!

wonder why AMD changed teh box, the tin was loads better!

that waterloop will do it justice im sure, are you going to dice it??

i may get one, hopefully theyll be here around august!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ah i bet you cant wait!
> 
> wonder why AMD changed teh box, the tin was loads better!
> 
> ...



Probably going to try each cooling setup to see were it maxes out at. The box is the same for all WOF CPU's AMD sells. It has no cooler so thats likely why its not in a tin.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2013)

What is the normal stepping for FX chips everyone has? The one on mine is FA 1317PGS which puts this as a very recent chip diffused in April of this year. I have never gotten a chip that close to purchase. There must have been some updates with processes, I was expecting a late 2012 chip.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 12, 2013)

found it: OR-C0 (Orochi)




p.s this weekend is for benching the shit out of my chip on water


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> where can i see that data. cpuz just says 0
> 
> 
> a bit like :0 with my overclock lol



It will be printed on the top of your CPU have to pull the HSF to get it.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 12, 2013)

oh not stepping ya mean batch number??

or is there another stepping code??


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> oh not stepping ya mean batch number??
> 
> or is there another stepping code??



Yea I guess it would be batch number. 6 months of 12's are kicking my ass lol. Off to bed for me.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

ive got to post this here, well because its pretty unbeatable (not mine) an overclocking friend that we kind of compete against each other.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6858383


and i got a fairly decent firestrike physics score


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130711/IMG-20130711-00037.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130711/IMG-20130711-00038.jpg
> 
> My FX showed up back home  (along with a new chip for my laptop)



**drools**


----------



## Super XP (Jul 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> It will be printed on the top of your CPU have to pull the HSF to get it.


Oh, too much work 


cdawall said:


> What is the normal stepping for FX chips everyone has? The one on mine is FA 1317PGS which puts this as a very recent chip diffused in April of this year. I have never gotten a chip that close to purchase. There must have been some updates with processes, I was expecting a late 2012 chip.


I posted my stepping number somewhere on the forum, just don't remember. I do have to admit, what ever stepping I have must be a great one, because it OC's quite nice with super high bus speed with low voltage requirement.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 13, 2013)

my 8320 has this printed

FA 1236PGN


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2013)

FX-9590 review here:

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx9590-5ghz-review-w-gigabyte-990fxa-ud5/

Haven't read it yet


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> FX-9590 review here:
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx9590-5ghz-review-w-gigabyte-990fxa-ud5/
> 
> Haven't read it yet



Looses all synthetic benchmarks as per usual with any amd, but competes evenly with 3960x@4.4ghz in games.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130711/IMG-20130711-00037.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130711/IMG-20130711-00038.jpg
> 
> My FX showed up back home  (along with a new chip for my laptop)



i need one of these  XD


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 18, 2013)

Honest opinions needed people. I'm looking to get a new rig together in the next couple of months. It's sole purpose is for gaming @1080p (all types of games) and I'm trying to decide on which platform I should build it. To all you highly clocked FX 83** users, if you had the budget or choice again, would you go intel (ie haswell) or has the FX performed adequately in everything you have thrown at it? 

Are there any particular games you have found it lacking in? or any regrets? What have been the positives?

Remember, just good honest thoughts on the matter please, I'm open to either AMD or Intel and I just prefer to go by what people have experienced with everyday usage rather than numbers in a benchmark. Thanks and


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2013)

What games are you planning on playing. For the most part a well clocked FX chip wont have a single issue playing games at 1080P.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 18, 2013)

I play literally everything from flight sims to Minecraft, rpgs, shooters, sports, mmos etc. I want consistency throughout and I'd be looking to go high end with the chosen parts on either platform but obviously a saved buck or two would be ideal rather than just splurging the cash on excessive or overkill components.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2013)

The only games with major issues are games like skyrim. Which is horribly coded.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

Need some help ocing


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 18, 2013)

cdawall said:


> The only games with major issues are games like skyrim. Which is horribly coded.



How so? Purely reduced fps or other anomalies?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> How so? Purely reduced fps or other anomalies?



It doesn't perform as well as the similarily priced Intel chip. Not saying the game is not playable, but if you think you need 1000FPS in every game an FX probably isn't for you.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

When ever I oc PC turns on then back off


----------



## Irony (Jul 18, 2013)

What is being OC'ed exactly? CPU, NB, memory? And what speeds and so on?


@Pacman, I only have personal experience with AMD, but I've never had an issue in anything I play. I'm sure a decent intel chip could do better, but for me just about everything I have is around 60fps and ultra.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 18, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> I play literally everything from flight sims to Minecraft, rpgs, shooters, sports, mmos etc. I want consistency throughout and I'd be looking to go high end with the chosen parts on either platform but obviously a saved buck or two would be ideal rather than just splurging the cash on excessive or overkill components.



I recently went from Phenom II X6 to FX 8320 @ 4.2 and happy about the performance.  Only gripe for me is heat, if you know to tame this animal then its a good buy.

my build

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187335


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> When ever I oc PC turns on then back off



Depending on the wattage the chip is eating it could be the OCP kicking in.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 18, 2013)

suraswami said:


> I recently went from Phenom II X6 to FX 8320 @ 4.2 and happy about the performance.  Only gripe for me is heat, if you know to tame this animal then its a good buy.
> 
> my build
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187335



Good job, looks like a nice build  I can't wait to get back to gaming. I have been without a rig now for a few months and its killing me


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

Irony said:


> What is being OC'ed exactly? CPU, NB, memory? And what speeds and so on?
> 
> 
> @Pacman, I only have personal experience with AMD, but I've never had an issue in anything I play. I'm sure a decent intel chip could do better, but for me just about everything I have is around 60fps and ultra.



CPU and CPU nb and 4.5GHz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Depending on the wattage the chip is eating it could be the OCP kicking in.



I have no idea on how many watts its sucking.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

YOO pacman ya back! hope things are all well and good for ya over there!

typical brits here still moaning about the weather, even when its nice. (which it isnt nice because the heat)

ive been using this 8350 for a while and it plays all the games. but the one thing AMD has over intel is price... if you have the budget then intel is probably the better option. 

steamroller is end of year or early next year (literally god knows) the new Fx9*** just look like overclocked 8350s. cadawall shall be testing one soon 

im even planning on an intel rig next year to see if what the hype is all about, and to experience different platforms.


----------



## Irony (Jul 18, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> CPU and CPU nb and 4.5GHz



Could be unstable CPUnb, if I clock mine to high it will do what you described. 4.5 on the CPU I wouldn't think would be a problem. unless it's wayyy undervolted on nb or cpu.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

Irony said:


> Could be unstable CPUnb, if I clock mine to high it will do what you described. 4.5 on the CPU I wouldn't think would be a problem. unless it's wayyy undervolted on nb or cpu.



NB is at 2400MHz

and when i try 4.5GHz i raise volts to 1.4


----------



## Irony (Jul 18, 2013)

doesn't look like it should cause a problem at all.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

Irony said:


> doesn't look like it should cause a problem at all.



do you guys mess with the LLC


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> do you guys mess with the LLC



On Asus boards I always set mine to High, or whatever was second from the highest when doing large OC's. Some manufacturers have LLC labelled backwards though.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> On Asus boards I always set mine to High, or whatever was second from the highest when doing large OC's. Some manufacturers have LLC labelled backwards though.



I have an ASUS board and i do have it set to high


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

not enough volts maybe??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> not enough volts maybe??



i don't think that's the issue


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 18, 2013)

I might be with dinky on the voltage. If it just crashes under load that is. Your description of the problem is pretty vague.
 I have my LLC set to ultra high for the CPU and high for the NB. 
For my CPU to be rock stable ( Chimp Challenge F@H for nearly 2 weeks straight) I'm at 4.64G with 1.476v and CPU_NB @ 2500 1.35v. I find the IMC on some of these piledrivers to be a bit weak and needing a bit more volts to keep them happy.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I might be with dinky on the voltage. If it just crashes under load that is. Your description of the problem is pretty vague.
> I have my LLC set to ultra high for the CPU and high for the NB.
> For my CPU to be rock stable ( Chimp Challenge F@H for nearly 2 weeks straight) I'm at 4.64G with 1.476v and CPU_NB @ 2500 1.35v. I find the IMC on some of these piledrivers to be a bit weak and needing a bit more volts to keep them happy.



I can't see how my description is vague. Its simple PC turns on then back off.


CPU Ratio - 22.5
CPU Bus - 200
CPU/NB - 2400MHz
HT Link - 2400MHz
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
PCIe Spread Spectrum - Disabled 
EPU Power saving Mode - Disabled
CPU VDDA Voltage - 2.5v
DRAM Voltage - 1.5v
NB voltage - 1.15v
NB HT Voltage - 1.20v
SB Voltage - 1.15v
CPU LLC - Ultra High
CPU/NB LLC - High
CPU Current - 120%
CPU/NB Current - 120%
CPU PowerPhase Control - Optimal 
VRM Spread Spectrum - enabled
CPU Power Duty Control - T-Probe
DRAM Power Phase Control - Optimal 
Cool'n'Quiet - Disabled by CPU
C1E - Disabled 
SVM - Disabled
Core C6 State - Disabled 
HPC Mode - Disabled


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 18, 2013)

You didn't include the CPU and CPU_NB volts. So it just randomly shuts down  or shutsdown immediately ? Under load.  Either way that sounds like NB to me as well. Try leaving everything the same and dropping the NB freq only and see if you have the same problem.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> You didn't include the CPU and CPU_NB volts. So it just randomly shuts down  or shutsdown immediately ? Under load.  Either way that sounds like NB to me as well. Try leaving everything the same and dropping the NB freq only and see if you have the same problem.



CPU Voltage 1.39 and it shutdown immediately. Tried that dropped it to 2200MHz no change but dropping CPU to 4.4GHz and volts to 1.3875 booted right up and no shutdown


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

i think its lack of volts, remember booting up and loading OS is near full load, if it hasnt got the volts itll crash.

same for cpunb!

no harm in trying, everything else looks ok.


@johan i cant get my cpunb/IMC pretty good with this chip. it can handle the ram fully stable up to 2600mhz and cpunb 2.7. but i cant get the cpu over 4.8 with higher ram.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i think its lack of volts, remember booting up and loading OS is near full load, if it hasnt got the volts itll crash.
> 
> same for cpunb!
> 
> ...



so should i try 1.42v


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 18, 2013)

@ Dinky

You'll need to drop the timings abit. Especially with the higher NB freq. Try raising th CL by one from say 10 to 11 or whatever. That's where I'd start. What volts are you putting into the ram. When I'm pushing my ram in the 24-2500 range it's at 1.75v


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 18, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> so should i try 1.42v



Yes have you done any type of stability testing after your OC's EG P95 blend


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

i always so do whats required but stay within temps. (62*c max and ive been up to 1.62v trying to get 5ghz stable)

damn my VID is 1.3875v 

youll be ok im sure.

edit @ johan: 1.7v for 2600mhz 11-13-13-31 and its faster than 2100mhz 10-10-10-31. also allows me to bench with hard!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Yes have you done any type of stability testing after your OC's EG P95 blend



Yes I have with Prime95 and OCCT @4.4GHz


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

so, lets get this clear. you was fully stable at 4.4ghz 1.4v

and then all of a sudden youre not! everytime ya try overclock back to how it was you crash.

i say up the volts and see if it fixes it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> so, lets get this clear. you was fully stable at 4.4ghz 1.4v
> 
> and then all of a sudden youre not! everytime ya try overclock back to how it was you crash.
> 
> i say up the volts and see if it fixes it.



No it was stable at 4.4GHz @1.3875v but thats about it . can't go any higher


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

for some people going from 4.4 to the next increase requires a lot more volts.

for me 1.3875 gets 4.35ghz prime stable

4.4ghz 1.44v
4.5 - 1.46

and so on


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> for some people going from 4.4 to the next increase requires a lot more volts.
> 
> for me 1.3875 gets 4.35ghz prime stable
> 
> ...



That's a lot of volts


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

yea some can do the same with lower and some with higher.

im talking about actual volts at load. a LOT of people say their volts before LLC kicks in.

for example 4.8ghz @ 1.42v (then LLC will take that to 1.49v)

5ghz needs about 1.6v 
4.8ghz needs about 1.52v 

this is for my chip tho


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thing about adding volts. My board only has 6+2 Power Phase


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

your board will also throttle if vrms get toasty.

i should think it would be fine (with enough cooling) up to 1.48v if temps allow.

make sure the vrms have a fan blowing on them when stress testing. and maybe a fan on the rear of the board - vrm circuitiry


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> your board will also throttle if vrms get toasty.
> 
> i should think it would be fine (with enough cooling) up to 1.48v if temps allow.
> 
> make sure the vrms have a fan blowing on them when stress testing. and maybe a fan on the rear of the board - vrm circuitiry



I have a huge fan on the side of my case


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 18, 2013)

I initially had the M5A99fx board which was 6+2. and it will top out around 1.43ish with the eight core. You just might be at your limit. Just watch your socket temps.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

ok so my CPUNB can be stable at 2.7-2.8ghz with 1.3875v 

my ram with magic timings can be stable up to 2528mhz 1.7v

i need an FSB number that allows me to have 2.7/8 cpunb and ram at 2500mhz

anyone good at maths lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ok so my CPUNB can be stable at 2.7-2.8ghz with 1.3875v
> 
> my ram with magic timings can be stable up to 2528mhz 1.7v
> 
> ...



268 FSB. RAM at 1866 strap should give you 2500. NB at 10x will give you 2680.
250 FSB. RAM at 2000 strap should give you 2500. NB at 11x will give you 2750.
234 FSB. RAM at 2133 strap should give you 2495. NB at 12x will give you 2808.
208 FSB. RAM at 2400 strap should give you 2496. NB at 13x will give you 2704.

Take your pick.

I did a ton of maths like this for my 3820 overclock, so I have a table of formulas to refer to


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 19, 2013)

The HT ref clock is pretty flexible on these chips too Dinky. I've had mine up to 306, couldn't get 310 out of it.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> 268 FSB. RAM at 1866 strap should give you 2500. NB at 10x will give you 2680.
> 250 FSB. RAM at 2000 strap should give you 2500. NB at 11x will give you 2750.
> 234 FSB. RAM at 2133 strap should give you 2495. NB at 12x will give you 2808.
> 208 FSB. RAM at 2400 strap should give you 2496. NB at 13x will give you 2704.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


>


I broke it down a bit in case you want to determine your own values in the future.
notes: strap for RAM speed is in the form of speed/100, i.e. 1866 is 18.66 in my formula.
On AMD: FSB = 2(target RAM speed/strap), FSB = Target NB Speed/NB multiplier
Therefore: 2(target RAM speed/strap) x NB multi = Target NB speed
or Target NB speed / 2(target RAM speed/strap) = NB Multi

Example:
268 FSB. RAM at 1866 strap should give you 2500. NB at 10x will give you 2680
translates to:
2(2500/18.66) = 2680/10 = 268
2680 / 2(2500/18.66) = 10
It's just simple algebra.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

Ill write all that down. 

im having trouble getting some of the higher FSBs to play ball, memtest with a lower FSB is fine with 2500+ ram. the 250fsb and above sets out memtest errors at the final stress test. 

i got a feeling the IMC/CPUNB may be crapping out at 2750mhz and above

this is rock solid but not as high cpunb as i want (same as HT) http://valid.canardpc.com/2868111


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Ill write all that down.
> 
> im having trouble getting some of the higher FSBs to play ball, memtest with a lower FSB is fine with 2500+ ram. the 250fsb and above sets out memtest errors at the final stress test.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty good OC when you take into account RAM speed. I'd stabilize it there and be happy, but that's me


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have had this chip to hell and back Dinky. I still can't get over 2800 on the NB but I'm not done with this piggy yet. I experiment all the time lately I've been doing testing with the HT over the NB . I figured that since that's the way it ships maybe they like it better that way. I'll fill ya in when I have some concrete results.


----------



## Irony (Jul 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> 268 FSB. RAM at 1866 strap should give you 2500. NB at 10x will give you 2680.
> 250 FSB. RAM at 2000 strap should give you 2500. NB at 11x will give you 2750.
> 234 FSB. RAM at 2133 strap should give you 2495. NB at 12x will give you 2808.
> 208 FSB. RAM at 2400 strap should give you 2496. NB at 13x will give you 2704.
> ...





Random Murderer said:


> I broke it down a bit in case you want to determine your own values in the future.
> notes: strap for RAM speed is in the form of speed/100, i.e. 1866 is 18.66 in my formula.
> On AMD: FSB = 2(target RAM speed/strap), FSB = Target NB Speed/NB multiplier
> Therefore: 2(target RAM speed/strap) x NB multi = Target NB speed
> ...



Thanks, lol. That's actually very helpful, I've been working on getting my NB and memory stable too. Seems to have issues with high FSB tho. (around 250)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2013)

Going on a overclock quest when i fully finished my watercooling setup


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Going on a overclock quest when i fully finished my watercooling setup



it wont be that simple, youll finish the loop find a nice overclock, get bored upgrade the loop, test some new clocks and then get bored of it all then start over again.

ive sold my 8350, looking at a 9370 but they seem expensive for an overclocked vishera chip, and got a new loop planned out!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> it wont be that simple, youll finish the loop find a nice overclock, get bored upgrade the loop, test some new clocks and then get bored of it all then start over again.
> 
> ive sold my 8350, looking at a 9370 but they seem expensive for an overclocked vishera chip, and got a new loop planned out!



Just get another 8350? No vdroop, fresh chip! I wouldnt touch a 9xxx FX chip, when I can make one for £150 and a half hour overclocking.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> it wont be that simple, youll finish the loop find a nice overclock, get bored upgrade the loop, test some new clocks and then get bored of it all then start over again.
> 
> ive sold my 8350, looking at a 9370 but they seem expensive for an overclocked vishera chip, and got a new loop planned out!



lol so true but i would have keep that 8350. The FX 9000 series doesn't seem worth it


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2013)

What motherboard would you guys recommend. Must be Blue & Black


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

this is interesting to people that struggle with high clocks on these chips. apparently from AMD.



_AMD has validated the Crosshair V and Sabertooth 990FX as for use with its new FX 9590 and 9370 CPUs, however there is some advise we'd like to add for users upgrading (or even users running their FX-8350s at ~5GHz frequencies).

 1) You MUST plug in the 8pin and 4pin CPU 12V power plugs: they are there for this kind of usage! A 5GHz FX CPU will certainly draw over the 300W limit on the 8pin cable. If your PSU has good OCT it will simply cut out and your system will suffer hard-reboots. If not, it will likely melt poorly constructed PSUs with cheap wiring under extensive stress, unless your PSU is specifically fitted with heavy-gauge (lower AUG rating) wiring.

 2) Do not disable OCP if you're running 24/7, it will protect your CPU. If you're trying to run extreme voltage for benchmarking you will have to turn it off, but in that case we strongly recommend watercooling (or at least chilling) the VRMs.

 3) As you'd expect, when pulling close to 400W the VRMs run hot. At a minimum active cooling from direct case airflow is therefore a must (and watch those temps). Still, we strongly recommend watercooling the VRMs (EK does a good block) and do NOT loop CPU into VRMs: create two loops. When you consider your loops take into account the heat you're trying to shift: we advise looking at >1 large radiators and/or even a chiller system is maybe worth considering if you're running several high-power items together._


found this on http://forums.vr-zone.com/hardware-depot/2884721-the-amd-fx-9590-fx-centurion-preview-6.html


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> What motherboard would you guys recommend. Must be Blue & Black



GD65 or GD85


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2013)

RCoon said:


> GD65 or GD85



Thx


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this is interesting to people that struggle with high clocks on these chips. apparently from AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, that bit about VRM cooling is funny. Shouldn't cooling the VRMs be pretty high on the list of any overclocker nowadays?
I'm sitting at 4.4 on stock volts and the VRMs are already toastier than those on my RIVE. Need to get a small fan or two on the VRM heatsink before pushing for 4.6-4.7 on this 8350.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ha, that bit about VRM cooling is funny. Shouldn't cooling the VRMs be pretty high on the list of any overclocker nowadays?
> I'm sitting at 4.4 on stock volts and the VRMs are already toastier than those on my RIVE. Need to get a small fan or two on the VRM heatsink before pushing for 4.6-4.7 on this 8350.



and the spelling seems off, i dont know if its a fake. it explains a lot tho, and the importance for a decent psu. i was thinking on modding mine as ive got two cpu outs (2 into 1), cool the vrms and see what happens lol

they forgot to mention the vrm circuit on the back of the board which trips out on most boards, and isnt designed for that amount of powerdraw.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 29, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ha, that bit about VRM cooling is funny. Shouldn't cooling the VRMs be pretty high on the list of any overclocker nowadays?
> I'm sitting at 4.4 on stock volts and the VRMs are already toastier than those on my RIVE. Need to get a small fan or two on the VRM heatsink before pushing for 4.6-4.7 on this 8350.



I found that a small chipset fan on the back of the mobo helped immensely. I have it mounted right on the CPU H/S bracket.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 29, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I found that a small chipset fan on the back of the mobo helped immensely. I have it mounted right on the CPU H/S bracket.



Any way you could get a pic?


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ya I can but I'll have to do it later. My work computer and this site don't get along. Here's a link to a thread that has a pic though. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=723442
 This was me struggling to contain my FX8350 on a M5A 99x board with a 6+2 phase. Just didn't cut it so I got the Sabertooth.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

ive got mine on the vrm circuit which also helps a lot







and back in the day when my case was black and benching hard


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 29, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya I can but I'll have to do it later. My work computer and this site don't get along. Here's a link to a thread that has a pic though. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=723442
> This was me struggling to contain my FX8350 on a M5A 99x board with a 6+2 phase. Just didn't cut it so I got the Sabertooth.



Ah, I see. You're actually cooling the CPU socket itself.
I'm talking about the VRMs exclusively. As I said, the VRMs on this 990FXA-UD5 get blistering hot at 4.4 on stock voltage(1.368v according to CPU-z), even at idle(Cool'n'Quiet disabled). When I say blistering hot, I mean it literally. I reached in and touched the VRM heatsink at idle and damn near burnt myself instantly. On the other hand, the VRM heatsink on my RIVE with this 3820 at 4.9 only gets warm to the touch. Under load it gets toasty, but nowhere near as hot as the UD5. I'm not sure if this is an Asus/Gigabyte difference or an AMD/intel difference or what, but it's insane how hot the VRM heatsink on this UD5 gets. Good thing it's "Ultra Durable" 
The saddest part is, if I try to up the CPU to 4.5, I get throttling because of the VRM temps.



d1nky said:


> ive got mine on the vrm circuit which also helps a lot
> http://imageshack.us/a/img198/7930/20130505122157.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



You're cooling the opposite side of the board that the VRMs are on. I suppose it helps, but I would imagine decent airflow over the VRM heatsink would help more...


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya I can but I'll have to do it later. My work computer and this site don't get along. Here's a link to a thread that has a pic though. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=723442
> This was me struggling to contain my FX8350 on a M5A 99x board with a 6+2 phase. Just didn't cut it so I got the Sabertooth.



Thanks for reminding me of this. I wanted to try it out now that I have a case that has room on the backside.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 29, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ah, I see. You're actually cooling the CPU socket itself.
> I'm talking about the VRMs exclusively. As I said, the VRMs on this 990FXA-UD5 get blistering hot at 4.4 on stock voltage(1.368v according to CPU-z), even at idle(Cool'n'Quiet disabled). When I say blistering hot, I mean it literally. I reached in and touched the VRM heatsink at idle and damn near burnt myself instantly. On the other hand, the VRM heatsink on my RIVE with this 3820 at 4.9 only gets warm to the touch. Under load it gets toasty, but nowhere near as hot as the UD5. I'm not sure if this is an Asus/Gigabyte difference or an AMD/intel difference or what, but it's insane how hot the VRM heatsink on this UD5 gets. Good thing it's "Ultra Durable"
> The saddest part is, if I try to up the CPU to 4.5, I get throttling because of the VRM temps.
> 
> ...



You can take a couple chipset fans and use 2 sided tape and actuall stick them right to the top of the vrm or heatsink. I'll look for a pic. No luck with the pic


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> snip*
> 
> You're cooling the opposite side of the board that the VRMs are on. I suppose it helps, but I would imagine decent airflow over the VRM heatsink would help more...



i do both when stress testing or benching, but the vrm circuit one is 24/7


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 29, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> You can take a couple chipset fans and use 2 sided tape and actuall stick them right to the top of the vrm or heatsink. I'll look for a pic. No luck with the pic


That's how I've done it in the past, but I'm all out of 60mm and smaller fans. I think I may have an old Antec Spot Cool, though. Gonna go look for it.


d1nky said:


> i do both when stress testing or benching, but the vrm circuit one is 24/7


I'm not sure I'm understanding correctly here, which one is 24/7? The fan cooling the VRM heatsink or the fan cooling the back of the motherboard?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> That's how I've done it in the past, but I'm all out of 60mm and smaller fans. I think I may have an old Antec Spot Cool, though. Gonna go look for it.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm understanding correctly here, which one? The fan cooling the VRM heatsink or the fan cooling the back of the motherboard?



heatsink and the back of mobo for stress testing, but the back of the mobo has been modded to be 24/7.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> heatsink and the back of mobo for stress testing, but the back of the mobo has been modded to be 24/7.



Alright, I get it now.
Still, as I mentioned earlier, it seems to me it would be more advantageous to cool the VRM heatsink 24/7 rather than the back of the board. I can see how cooling the back of the board would help, but not as much as the heatsink itself.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2013)

my vrms dont get that hot for 24/7 usage, only with a shed of volts and at a long duration. 

also this motherboard trips out phases because the vrm circuit at the back of the board gets too hot after an hour of stress testing, its needed. i guess the heat transfer from the vrms to the heatsink isnt all that good so stores heat in the board.

try it and youll youll see the vrms are cooler.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my vrms dont get that hot for 24/7 usage, only with a shed of volts and at a long duration.
> 
> also this motherboard trips out phases because the vrm circuit at the back of the board gets too hot after an hour of stress testing, its needed. i guess the heat transfer from the vrms to the heatsink isnt all that good so stores heat in the board.
> 
> try it and youll youll see the vrms are cooler.



What mobo are you using? Wasn't it an Asus 970 EVO or something? On the UD5,the heatsink contacting my VRMs gets much hotter than the back of the board. I think it's board design differences here. Then again, I won't know which way will help me out better until I find a suitable fan and try it both ways.
I don't want to come across as an ass, I had just never even considered cooling the opposite side of the board because it seemed illogical and backwards.
Thanks, d1nk.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2013)

tbh all of it gets hot, i find the cooler the back the cooler the vrms are and vice versa, both solutions is the best tbh.

and i got the asrock Fatality


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2013)

youre right the 9370 aint worth it!

new 8350 instead, and a game to test it (bit late to the party lol)
im not using it until i have the new loop etc together...


----------



## RCoon (Jul 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> youre right the 9370 aint worth it!
> 
> new 8350 instead, and a game to test it (bit late to the party lol)
> im not using it until i have the new loop etc together...
> ...



Check the inside of your tin! Cool little easter eggs of what the tin might have been recycled from on the inside


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Check the inside of your tin! Cool little easter eggs of what the tin might have been recycled from on the inside



already have and its as fun as the intel thread ahaa!

my 360 rad and res come tomorrow, but no case.. and still need fittings!


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 30, 2013)

So you've got another 8350 Dinky? Don't like the old one? Or is this a whole new system, board and all?

@ Random murderer
The fan on the back does mak a big difference. You'll just have to try it!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> already have and its as fun as the intel thread ahaa!
> 
> my 360 rad and res come tomorrow, but no case.. and still need fittings!



wow your parts are arriving faster than mines


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> So you've got another 8350 Dinky? Don't like the old one? Or is this a whole new system, board and all?
> 
> @ Random murderer
> The fan on the back does mak a big difference. You'll just have to try it!



was planning on a total overhaul, wish i could find a trade for a CHVF wiith the fatality.

itll be the majority of the old stuff, but bigger and hopefully better.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> youre right the 9370 aint worth it!
> 
> new 8350 instead, and a game to test it (bit late to the party lol)
> im not using it until i have the new loop etc together...
> ...



you get that game for free with 8350?

I put a vga heatsink fan on the NB chip and the temps came down from around 90C to high 40C under gaming stress.  This actually lowered the VRM temps too.  Ofcourse I am still running my 8320 @ 4.2 with 1.35v.  With the big ass 4 pipe cooler the cpu temp never goes over 45C with gaming for hours.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2013)

suraswami said:


> you get that game for free with 8350?
> 
> I put a vga heatsink fan on the NB chip and the temps came down from around 90C to high 40C under gaming stress.  This actually lowered the VRM temps too.  Ofcourse I am still running my 8320 @ 4.2 with 1.35v.  With the big ass 4 pipe cooler the cpu temp never goes over 45C with gaming for hours.



nah i bought the game when i was drunk lol cd instead of download


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> was planning on a total overhaul, wish i could find a trade for a CHVF wiith the fatality.
> 
> itll be the majority of the old stuff, but bigger and hopefully better.



Nice Dinky . I'm planning on some upgrading as well. I have a banchetto 101 on dibs and here's my wishlist from Dazmode.




Also getting a 700Gph pump and custom rez.



d1nky said:


> nah i bought the game when i was drunk lol cd instead of download



_'m starting to think we're more alike all the time!!!!_


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2013)

FX 8320 @4.4GHz + HD 7870 CrossFire










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945686


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice show Durvelle.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice show Durvelle.



Thx

Cards kinda bottlenecked though since i'm using  2.0x16 & 2.0x4


----------



## cdawall (Jul 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> youre right the 9370 aint worth it!
> 
> new 8350 instead, and a game to test it (bit late to the party lol)
> im not using it until i have the new loop etc together...
> ...



Interesting my 9370 is a newer date code and stepping. Wonder how they compare in clocks.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 31, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Interesting my 9370 is a newer date code and stepping. Wonder how they compare in clocks.



How do you know the stepping?


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 31, 2013)

CPU-z reports the stepping.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> CPU-z reports the stepping.



I know but i thought cadawall hasnt used his chip yet??


----------



## suraswami (Jul 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I know but i thought cadawall hasnt used his chip yet??



I don't think stepping has changed but he probably was looking at the batch from the date on the cpu IHS.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2013)

Anybody here use a FX 8core and a 4+1 or 6+2 motherboard


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 1, 2013)

I did use the M5A99fx( 6+2) but traded up to the sabertooth R2. The M5A ran it but was done at 4.5G too hot and that was the limit!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2013)

suraswami said:


> I don't think stepping has changed but he probably was looking at the batch from the date on the cpu IHS.



Correct I apologize I'm still old school stepping used to be on the pcb.


----------



## Roph (Aug 1, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Anybody here use a FX 8core and a 4+1 or 6+2 motherboard



FX-8320 at 4.0/4.4 on a Gigabyte 970A-DS3 here, 4+1. At 4.2/4.4 and heavy load (GPU loaded too, so hotter case air) it would throttle sometimes.

I've since put some heatsinks on the VRMs and dropped to 4.0 / 4.4 and I can push it all night encoding video (with OpenCL assist). I think I could go higher again now, but I prefer quiet over maximum performance.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Roph said:


> FX-8320 at 4.0/4.4 on a Gigabyte 970A-DS3 here, 4+1. At 4.2/4.4 and heavy load (GPU loaded too, so hotter case air) it would throttle sometimes.
> 
> I've since put some heatsinks on the VRMs and dropped to 4.0 / 4.4 and I can push it all night encoding video (with OpenCL assist). I think I could go higher again now, but I prefer quiet over maximum performance.



nice lil fix, id apply the same across the entire 9 series chipsets


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 2, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> nice lil fix, id apply the same across the entire 9 series chipsets



Next mod for me includes a permanent rear mobo fan now , I didn't think it worth yhe effort but 5 is just outa reach


----------



## Roph (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, it works pretty well. I also taped up the gaps between the push/pull fans and the radiator right above them, except the ones facing down on the board. So some stray airflow blows down there too


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 4, 2013)

was able to get 4.6GHz  @1.488v








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6961894


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice show there Durvelle. These things are hot !
 EDIT: what's your NB speed? That makes a huge difference in 3D benchmarks!


----------



## suraswami (Aug 6, 2013)

My friend saw my FX 8320 build and was impressed, now he wants a new one (his old pc has Athlon X2 4200).

With the budget he has I was going to build one with FX 6300 + gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (760G chipset)

http://www.microcenter.com/product/...ion_35GHz_Six-Core_Socket_AM3_Boxed_Processor

http://www.microcenter.com/product/366104/GA-78LMT-S2P_Socket_AM3_760G_mATX_AMD_Motherboard

Will just be used for basic stuff, photos and some video compiling.  The VRMs don't have heatsink should I worry about it?  Or should I stick some GPU memory heatsinks on top of it?


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 6, 2013)

suraswami said:


> My friend saw my FX 8320 build and was impressed, now he wants a new one (his old pc has Athlon X2 4200).
> 
> With the budget he has I was going to build one with FX 6300 + gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (760G chipset)
> 
> ...



That board should do fair enough. I suppose if you want a little more functionality/VRM capacity you could go for http://www.microcenter.com/product/398237/GA-78LMT-USB3_Socket_AM3_mATX_760G_AMD_Motherboard, but this choice should be fine aswell!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 6, 2013)

suraswami said:


> My friend saw my FX 8320 build and was impressed, now he wants a new one (his old pc has Athlon X2 4200).
> 
> With the budget he has I was going to build one with FX 6300 + gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (760G chipset)
> 
> ...



In my opinion if your " buddy" should get something with at least a 6+2 phase VRM section and a heatsink. If he really wants to enjoy his new computing experience.


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 6, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> In my opinion if your " buddy" should get something with at least a 6+2 phase VRM section and a heatsink. If he really wants to enjoy his new computing experience.



If he wants to overclock a lot I agree. 

If not(or lightly, or wants to save some cash), that mobo should do ok.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 6, 2013)

If they're going that cheap on the mobo they're gonna have heat issues. Just my opinoin. That cr**py vrm section is probably going to throttle the CPU without an OC


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 6, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> If they're going that cheap on the mobo they're gonna have heat issues. Just my opinoin. That cr**py vrm section is probably going to throttle the CPU without an OC



well that would certainly be something to avoid. Are you speaking from experience btw? I've been running the gf's FX-6100 with a fair overclock(from 3.3 to 4.0GHz on all cores) rock steady for about a year now on a 4+1 asrock pro3 mobo, so atleast not all those 4+1's are totally horrible. These gigabyte ones may be worse though.


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> well that would certainly be something to avoid. Are you speaking from experience btw? I've been running the gf's FX-6100 with a fair overclock(from 3.3 to 4.0GHz on all cores) rock steady for about a year now on a 4+1 asrock pro3 mobo, so atleast not all those 4+1's are totally horrible. These gigabyte ones may be worse though.



  The Biostar A880GZ (880G/SB850) is always my pick for the smaller boards. It may not look like much but I'm running an FX-8150 in one now crunching at full load 24/7 w/o throttling... also ran an FX-6200 in the same model with a mild o/c doing the same thing and it didn't throttle either.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes and yes. Not the 6300 but the 8350 with a M5A99FX pro it just didn't handle the 8 core but I think they're perfect for the 6'es. The 6300 is 3,5 to 4.1 stock and the piledrivers typically take more powr than the bulldozers. I just don't under stand why someone would cheap out on the most important part of the system I help people all the time and underestimating the piledriver is usually what brings them in for help


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 7, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Yes and yes. Not the 6300 but the 8350 with a M5A99FX pro it just didn't handle the 8 core but I think they're perfect for the 6'es. The 6300 is 3,5 to 4.1 stock and the piledrivers typically take more powr than the bulldozers. I just don't under stand why someone would cheap out on the most important part of the system I help people all the time and underestimating the piledriver is usually what brings them in for help



Aye I agree, and I wasn't trying to downplay the importance of a decent mobo/VRM choice. However, depending on what hes planning on, and if hes budget-minded, it would also potentially be a waste if he were to spend 50 bucks more for something he won't need.
Soo I was just trying to put stuff into perspective


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just believe that in the end when he's looking to upgrade and needs just a bit more out of things that 50 bucks could last him a year or more.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 7, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> That board should do fair enough. I suppose if you want a little more functionality/VRM capacity you could go for http://www.microcenter.com/product/398237/GA-78LMT-USB3_Socket_AM3_mATX_760G_AMD_Motherboard, but this choice should be fine aswell!



The USB 3 version mobo was my first choice, unfortunately the nearest MC don't have it in stock.  He is not a gamer not a cruncher or a heavy user.  Occasional browsing, photos, some home video compiling and watching youtube videos.  That FX will hardly blink at those tasks.  I am not going to OC, don't want to deal with the headache of failing or acting up because of OC.

Total upgrade budget is $200 max, already purchased 1TB hdd and DVDRW (not included in the budget).  Pending CPU+Mobo+Ram+PSU.  Case + video card (if onboard is not good enough) is on me.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 7, 2013)

suraswami said:


> The USB 3 version mobo was my first choice, unfortunately the nearest MC don't have it in stock.  He is not a gamer not a cruncher or a heavy user.  Occasional browsing, photos, some home video compiling and watching youtube videos.  That FX will hardly blink at those tasks.  I am not going to OC, don't want to deal with the headache of failing or acting up because of OC.
> 
> Total upgrade budget is $200 max, already purchased 1TB hdd and DVDRW (not included in the budget).  Pending CPU+Mobo+Ram+PSU.  Case + video card (if onboard is not good enough) is on me.



I can recommend a gigabyte 970a  ds3 it got my phenomii 960 to very decent speeds I didn't try any fx in it though


----------



## suraswami (Aug 7, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I can recommend a gigabyte 970a  ds3 it got my phenomii 960 to very decent speeds I didn't try any fx in it though



MC's combo deal is one of the best.  Couldn't find any decent from egg.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 7, 2013)

How about a 4100 then since budget is in mind. 95$ at newwegg,  Alot less demanding than the 6300. And the buddy won't notice the difference.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 7, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> How about a 4100 then since budget is in mind. 95$ at newwegg,  Alot less demanding than the 6300. And the buddy won't notice the difference.



The 6300 is also 95w like the 4100, do you think it will eat more juice?

In that case should I go with a APU combo?


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 7, 2013)

That might be a good alternative. If he's just looking for a decent surfer and not gaming then that would work save $ on the vid card


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 7, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> That might be a good alternative. If he's just looking for a decent surfer and not gaming then that would work save $ on the vid card



Was about to post the same thing.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2013)

Anybody have a 9590 in here?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2013)

Wile E said:


> Anybody have a 9590 in here?



Just a 9370...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)

Guys should i upgrade to a HD 7970


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys should i upgrade to a HD 7970



Depends, are you on the new beta driver yet? That driver should put your 7870's above a 7970 in non memory bound DX10&11 games.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Depends, are you on the new beta driver yet? That driver should put your 7870's above a 7970 in non memory bound DX10&11 games.



Yes i'm on the new AMD CCC 13.8 Beta drivers


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2013)

I would get a better mobo before messing with a 7970.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I would get a better mobo before messing with a 7970.



why


What's wrong with my current board


----------



## suraswami (Aug 8, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Depends, are you on the new beta driver yet? That driver should put your 7870's above a 7970 in non memory bound DX10&11 games.



any improvements in BF3?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)

suraswami said:


> any improvements in BF3?



idk as i can't get it to work but in Far Cry 3 there was an huge improvement


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I would get a better mobo before messing with a 7970.



Imho, that board is a very nice all-round solution.

Sure, it might not have 8+2, but the 6+2 heatsinked VRM section on that board should be fine for about anything but the highest end water cooling.

As a matter of fact, i'd much rather have that ASUS board with the 6+2 than something like the 8+2 gigabyte UD3 board.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 8, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Imho, that board is a very nice all-round solution.
> 
> Sure, it might not have 8+2, but the 6+2 heatsinked VRM section on that board should be fine for about anything but the highest end water cooling.
> 
> As a matter of fact, i'd much rather have that ASUS board with the 6+2 than something like the 8+2 gigabyte UD3 board.


I think he was considering pciex 3 but it's not worth the upgrade.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> why
> 
> 
> What's wrong with my current board



dual 7870's with pci-e 16/16 would be better than the 16/4 combo on your current 970 based board and a single 7970. Not to mention the 6+2 VRM section, plus with the money you save just ordering a board you can snag more/better ram.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> dual 7870's with pci-e 16/16 would be better than the 16/4 combo on your current 970 based board and a single 7970. Not to mention the 6+2 VRM section, plus with the money you save just ordering a board you can snag more/better ram.



But there's no notable difference with x16/x4 & x16/x16

 My Rig

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6961894


Similar rig with x16/x16

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5818074


and the 6+2 on this board is fine. I can get up to 4.7GHz @1.5v


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> But there's no notable difference with x16/x4 & x16/x16
> 
> My Rig
> 
> ...



If you're dead-set on keeping that board, upgrade your RAM. Swapping from two OCd 7870s to a 7970 is a side-grade at best.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> But there's no notable difference with x16/x4 & x16/x16
> 
> My Rig
> 
> ...



http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pci-express-scaling-p67-chipset-gaming-performance,2887-10.html

it makes a difference...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pci-express-scaling-p67-chipset-gaming-performance,2887-10.html
> 
> it makes a difference...



"the average difference is stuck at 10%"


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> "the average difference is stuck at 10%"



Correct which is greater than the difference going to a 7970 GE. In fact in multiple games the 7970 is a downgrade...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Correct which is greater than the difference going to a 7970 GE. In fact in multiple games the 7970 is a downgrade...
> 
> http://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/cont...70_2gb_reference_video_cards_in_crossfire.png



But couldn't;t an OC'd HD 7970 under water keep up.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> But couldn't;t an OC'd HD 7970 under water keep up.



I'm sure it could depending on the game, but why bother the 9xx0 series will be out before those 7870's start being slow.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I'm sure it could depending on the game, but why bother the 9xx0 series will be out before those 7870's start being slow.



but by that time that will be worth a lot less than now. That's what i'm afraid of


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 8, 2013)

I see you like to OC things cdawall I just took my Phenom X4 9850 to 3611 stock 2500 that's on air!! http://valid.canardpc.com/2884552


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> but by that time that will be worth a lot less than now. That's what i'm afraid of



They are midrange cards resale is never great.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I see you like to OC things cdawall I just took my Phenom X4 9850 to 3611 stock 2500 that's on air!! http://valid.canardpc.com/2884552



just barely weasels past my old 7750 chip 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485841


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> They are midrange cards resale is never great.



yea true but they still have good resale value right now


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> just barely weasels past my old 7750 chip
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485841



Nice work cd!!  I just picked up this banchetto and stuck a fan under the CPU NB area, what a difference. These are hot chips!!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> yea true but they still have good resale value right now



Probably about $150 ea.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> yea true but they still have good resale value right now



It's just not worth it to me. Tons of hassle for as was said earlier a side grade at best.



Johan45 said:


> Nice work cd!!  I just picked up this banchetto and stuck a fan under the CPU NB area, what a difference. These are hot chips!!



That was a while ago for me some basic watercooling which didn't really make a difference on those chips. I oddly enough had 2-3 9850's in my position, but never overclocked them.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> It's just not worth it to me. Tons of hassle for as was said earlier a side grade at best.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a while ago for me some basic watercooling which didn't really make a difference on those chips. I oddly enough had 2-3 9850's in my position, but never overclocked them.



When is the 9370 going into torture chamber?  Heard AMD is already tired of 9370 and sending in FX 10370


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> That was a while ago for me some basic watercooling which didn't really make a difference on those chips. I oddly enough had 2-3 9850's in my position, but never overclocked them.



Too bad this little piggy just squeals. I think I can squeeze a bit more out of it. I even posted at HWbot at that speed!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> It's just not worth it to me. Tons of hassle for as was said earlier a side grade at best.



hmmmmm


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2013)

suraswami said:


> When is the 9370 going into torture chamber?  Heard AMD is already tired of 9370 and sending in FX 10370



14-15th when I go back down to Texas. I have my DICE junk down there so I should be able to push it with that. I highly doubt I will find any LN2 though.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2013)

im having a shit ton of trouble ocing this 8350, seems strange.

ok, with stock cpunb/ht/fsb low ram i can get up to 5.1ghz prime for about 25mins. that was my initial test to see what the chip could do. (i thought brilliant)

changed the fsb 225 to allow me 2400ram 2700cpunb/HT and a 5ghz cpu.

start testing with all multis/ram dropped and it cant pass 4950mhz 

it freezes at random times, and more volts make it freeze quicker. 

i could get a stable oc of 4.8 and select a voltage which it freezes on and it will freeze.


im baffled! (temps are great btw)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im having a shit ton of trouble ocing this 8350, seems strange.
> 
> ok, with stock cpunb/ht/fsb low ram i can get up to 5.1ghz prime for about 25mins. that was my initial test to see what the chip could do. (i thought brilliant)
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much how mine is with the exception its hot but id suggest hwinfo as it lead me to realise wagwan.
High memory speeds require high nb imc and cpunb speeds  and these seam more flakey with heat to me.my imc was hitting 64 and per core internal temp upto 72 not good

Mine might be awesome on ln2


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im having a shit ton of trouble ocing this 8350, seems strange.
> 
> ok, with stock cpunb/ht/fsb low ram i can get up to 5.1ghz prime for about 25mins. that was my initial test to see what the chip could do. (i thought brilliant)
> 
> ...



So more voltage makes it worse at any speed? Either the cpu is a dud clocker likely a low leak chip or that board I mentioned earlier has a bad vrm section...


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2013)

yea more volts locks it up even with a stable lower cpu speed, same if add more cpunb volts. its a shame as it seems im the only one with this mobo and this happens

if im reallly really gentle with it i can ween it up to 1.6v but itll last for about 15mins on prime.

this the second chip ive played with, both are about the same and same batch.

ive been told that AMD could of been binning and stock piling all the good chips for some time so that all the bad ones are left.

im testing different bioses atm


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2013)

You should try both chips and see if its roughly the same wattage of the fail point.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> You should try both chips and see if its roughly the same wattage of the fail point.



Good catch.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> 14-15th when I go back down to Texas. I have my DICE junk down there so I should be able to push it with that. I highly doubt I will find any LN2 though.



Do you have a water setup available to test with? I'm really interested on how they clock on a decent loop.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2013)

Wile E said:


> Do you have a water setup available to test with? I'm really interested on how they clock on a decent loop.



Yes my big loop is in Texas right now, but it only has a DTek Fuzion V1 block.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2013)

That qualifies as decent. I'm still on my CPU-360.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2013)

Wile E said:


> That qualifies as decent. I'm still on my CPU-360.



I think that one performs better, but yea I have a 480, 360 and 240mm rad with high RPM fans with a D5 vario and D4 hooked up along with my three gtx470's.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 9, 2013)

Wile E said:


> Anybody have a 9590 in here?



Too expensive and not impressive.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, mine is slightly better, but it's not night and day or anything. Ironically, the Fuzion is what I upgraded from.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2013)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, mine is slightly better, but it's not night and day or anything. Ironically, the Fuzion is what I upgraded from.



I wish I had one of fits tops I should have gotten one back in the day I am really disappointed in myself.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I wish I had one of fits tops I should have gotten one back in the day I am really disappointed in myself.



I was gonna go that route too, but had a coupon code for the 360, so went with it instead.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea more volts locks it up even with a stable lower cpu speed, same if add more cpunb volts. its a shame as it seems im the only one with this mobo and this happens
> 
> if im reallly really gentle with it i can ween it up to 1.6v but itll last for about 15mins on prime.
> 
> ...



I have found that the older bios works better for me on my Asus board. Also in my LLc section I can set current for various parts up to 140%. You may also have to tell the bios to ignore high volts etc. in the monitor section.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2013)

my bios is simple, like the basics simple. its annoying because all these new uefis got a load of settings to do just that. 

in my monitor section i have fan control......

ive tested about 5 different bioses and the only changes is how much volts X takes to get stable.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 9, 2013)

Is that the fatlady 990fx pro?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2013)

yea its the fatguy 990fx pro

ive managed to make it last 15mins full blend, by dropping cpunb volts to 1.275 which allows 1.6v cpu. 

its odd because it freezes In the same place every time!

theres 3/4 people I know on forums to have this mobo, and I believe 1 has had 5ghz (unconfirmed)

im just ruined my win8 install from priming on it lol


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's athread for the fatlady with a 6300 and 8350. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=726641&highlight=contender
My first guess would be a heat problem. Try opening up your box and stick a big fan in there pointed toward your VRM section. I have the same problems in the summer Dinky. I can't put the volts over 1.63ish or it crashes within 5 minutes. I've had it to almost 1.7 in the winter!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok I did say I'd report back with my findings on HT and CPU_NB. Obviously the higher th NB the better your results. My question was the HT relationship. If you noticed that the HT was 400 Mhz higher than the NB at stock settings , this made me wonder how it would perform if you keep that type of spread when raisig the CPU_NB speed. My final settings were Ref 269/ NB 2,689/ HT 2,958/ Mem 2510. I didn't notice any real performance difference over having them in lock step or HT behind the NB but I did notice that( at least on my equiptment) having the HT higher seemed to make it more stable. Typically I needed 1.45v to the CPU_NB for stability @ 2700 but right now with the previous settings I listed it's only at 1.4. 
All around it is a benefit for power and heat!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> SNIP!



1.45v cpunb??? wow to me that's a lot! my usual limit is 1.4v and allows me anything decent.

I haven't even got around to trying for a new 24/7

I can get around 4950cpu 2700cpunb 2900HT 2400ram stable pretty easily, but im wanting that 5ghz and the rest pretty bad!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> 1.45v cpunb??? wow to me that's a lot! my usual limit is 1.4v and allows me anything decent.
> 
> I haven't even got around to trying for a new 24/7
> 
> I can get around 4950cpu 2700cpunb 2900HT 2400ram stable pretty easily, but im wanting that 5ghz and the rest pretty bad!



Ya 1.45. I told you I had a piggy for a chip. But I love the power. I'll even throw 1.85-1.9 into the ram if it get's me just that little bit more. 
Remember I don't run like that all the time !

Have you tried reducing your NB and HT frequencies. Then go for the 5.
When I'm trying new things I revert back to a known good stable point to take the most variables out of the picture as possible.


----------



## Irony (Aug 13, 2013)

I was seeing some similar results from high HT, It seemed like it helped with CPU stability and volts. Previously I couldn't get 4.8+ very stable, but I was OC'ing a couple days ago and I could get 5.0 semi stable on 1.5v, which I never was able to get stable at all even near 1.7v


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 13, 2013)

Irony said:


> I was seeing some similar results from high HT, It seemed like it helped with CPU stability and volts. Previously I couldn't get 4.8+ very stable, but I was OC'ing a couple days ago and I could get 5.0 semi stable on 1.5v, which I never was able to get stable at all even near 1.7v



Nice!! That's one thing I have noticed about these chips. You can't force them to do anything they don't like just by putting the volts to it. They require a bit more finesse.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 13, 2013)

ahhhh irony the person I been waiting to see post! = stalker

have you had any problems with the board shutting off or hard lock ups at high voltage and clocks??

something is frustrating me and I think its the board. and what bios you using? 1.95beta is pretty damn good, and gains more points in benches!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 13, 2013)

I know it's a different board Dinky. But I found that the hard lockups were usually NB or mem too high/lacking volts.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 13, 2013)

cpunb or NB? and mem is low when I stress test. it could be a possibility tho! 

I may have just sourced an older fx8350 that is a damn good overclocker on air.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry I meant the CPU_NB! For me any way it was usually one of those that locked up. It would be instant if my ram was too tight.  Good luck with the new chip. They're all different.


----------



## Irony (Aug 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ahhhh irony the person I been waiting to see post! = stalker
> 
> have you had any problems with the board shutting off or hard lock ups at high voltage and clocks??
> 
> something is frustrating me and I think its the board. and what bios you using? 1.95beta is pretty damn good, and gains more points in benches!



I don't think my board has caused any problems really, the VRMs tend to get bloody hot tho even with that big sink that asrock has on it. I usually put a fan pointing directly at the VRM sink, and on my last bout of overclocking I stuck a fan pointing at the back of the mobo through the slot in the tray, because the back of the board of course gets hot. That may have been what was helping a bit with the new stability. 

I'm on the 1.90 bios, didn't know a new one came out. Is it worth a try?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 13, 2013)

Im starting to think the issue im having isn't one and actually just instability.

and yea the new bios is worth trying I think, note your settings just incase.

run a physics test before/after to gauge as well, I prefer it. compared to older ones it requires less volts for me.


----------



## Irony (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll give it a go then


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 13, 2013)

Cinebench is a good one too.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

I got my chip overclocking and benching at 5.4ghz and the effing thing cant even get prime stable at 5ghz LOL

heres a 5.2 cinebench


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice!

Also, some recent rumours got me wondering: What do you people think, will AMD really stop making FX chips, and if so, will they stop making standalone CPUs altogether?

My personal opinion(hope) is that they stop the FX brand, but not the standalone CPU's so they can get all their products under the same brand. Like, giving the CPUs something like a X8-6800 just like their APU's are branded A10-6800. I don't know if it makes sense, but I also don't think it makes sense to stop making standalone CPU's alltogether while they're not doing that bad atm, and since they said they would make atleast steamroller based CPU's(I know a word is just a word, but still )


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Nice!
> 
> Also, some recent rumours got me wondering: What do you people think, will AMD really stop making FX chips, and if so, will they stop making standalone CPUs altogether?
> 
> My personal opinion(hope) is that they stop the FX brand so they can get all their products under the same brand. Like, giving the CPUs something like a X8-6800 just like their APU's are branded A10-6800. I don't know if it makes sense, but I also don't think it makes sense to stop making standalone CPU's alltogether while they're not doing that bad atm, and since they said they would make atleast steamroller based CPU's(I know a word is just a word, but still )



FX brand will continue, only doomsayer morons who dont know anything about AMD's plans claim that pure core CPU's are dead and that APU is AMD's new front. Steamroller is still to come. Just look up AMD's CPU slides, after steamroller we'll probably see a bunch more.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I got my chip overclocking and benching at 5.4ghz and the effing thing cant even get prime stable at 5ghz LOL
> 
> heres a 5.2 cinebench
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130814/CB9.11.png



Nice run Dinky! My best stable run in Cinebench is just shy of 5.2G I don't have the cooling for anything higher ATM.


----------



## Irony (Aug 14, 2013)

Ya I can't get mine prime stable at 4.0, I think these don't work well with prime. Mine drops like 5 cores out of the test within like a minute regardless of the clock.

Now I wanna try for 5ghz+ lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 14, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ya I can't get mine prime stable at 4.0



You mean it fails at stock speed?


----------



## Irony (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes. It never actually freezes up or BSODs, but 5-6 of the cores fail to illegal sumout of some such thing within a minute no matter what speed or voltage I'm at. And with the same settings I can pass IBT on high


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

Irony said:


> Yes. It never actually freezes up or BSODs, but 5-6 of the cores fail to illegal sumout of some such thing within a minute no matter what speed or voltage I'm at. And with the same settings I can pass IBT on high



From my experience with two 8350's they simply dont work so well on P95. I could get 4.8, 4.9 and 5.0 stable on EVERYTHING except P95, no BSOD, no crashes no nothing, even liquidmark ran fine. 4.8 would be stable one day, then a week later would fail in 8 minutes, then the next week be stable, without making any changes.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

I find the same, however this new chip I can get up to 4950mhz prime stable without issues.

I find keeping the cpunb/ht at stock and ram 1333mhz allows prime to run smooth, then when found the highest cpu overclock, try and get everything else back up to full speed using small FFts or IBT


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I find the same, however this new chip I can get up to 4950mhz prime stable without issues.
> 
> I find keeping the cpunb/ht at stock and ram 1333mhz allows prime to run smooth, then when found the highest cpu overclock, try and get everything else back up to full speed using small FFts or IBT



You've hit the nail on the head Dinky. The IMC is very finicky on these. If you're failing prime that's more than likely the cause. You may need to adjust ram timing or up the CPU_NB volts etc.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

benching these badboys is a different story tho. anything ya can boot on can get benched!

rumour has it that AMD said max on core can be 70*c 

im compiling a bench profile for hwbot and bragging rights lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 14, 2013)

anybody ever hit 5GHz with a FX 8320


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 14, 2013)

That might be asking alot out of the Evo, Durvelle. With my 8350 and the M5A pro the heat was just horrendous after 4.6 ish. the VRM couldn't take it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 14, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> That might be asking alot out of the Evo, Durvelle. With my 8350 and the M5A pro the heat was just horrendous after 4.6 ish. the VRM couldn't take it.



i Can get up to 4.7GHz just fine with 1.5v but i think i'm at my chips limit. Just wanted to know if anybody ever got 5GHz on a 8320


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's one example. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7431649&postcount=1  I'll look for more.
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7509524&postcount=1


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> benching these badboys is a different story tho. anything ya can boot on can get benched!
> 
> rumour has it that AMD said max on core can be 70*c
> 
> im compiling a bench profile for hwbot and bragging rights lol



70 eh ,can that please be right where is it said its 62 anyway ??

this 70c makes sense to me because mine hit that easy at 5ghz 1.55V but the cpu temps (i have 3?) all read 62 Max when loaded so i was starting to think wt thunk have they made here, tried different bolts and clamp springs plus a fresh tim yesterday just because its starting to seam like the IHS or my cpu block is sh£t(which it is).

I might rebuild my loop in a bit from 320rad-cpu120rad-MOBOVRM-240rad-2xgfx-res into
320 rad -cpu - 240 rad - moboVrm - 120rad - 2xgfxs , as it seams maybe my cpu is takeing my vrms over temp and all my rads are push pull , do you  reckon that might help with the 5ghz stability/overheat?

Question????, i have an EK cpu waterblock(free with case 1) which is essentially a lump of copper with a single big fat swirl channel ,could it be this that is not capable of dissipating 350watts of heat


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

one sec while I use google translation ^^^

if you want confirmation on the temps, probably be best to contact AMD. which is who told a forum member about the temp limit. I stay below 60*c to be safe anyway.

theres cpu core, socket and that's all I know. tbh reading up on hwinfo page, I believe it isn't actually a socket temp but a different means of reading the same sensor or area.

I did read that having the vrm block should be on a separate part of the loop so that one isn't pumped into the other, but ive seen many do like you have without problems.

for me to get 5ghz stable requires about 1.58v and that hasn't touched the temp limit. (360 and 240 rad, xspc block) 

I bet that EK block is superior than the xspc tho. 

only way you will know for sure is to test many configs.


this only hit 50*c socket.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> one sec while I use google translation ^^^
> 
> if you want confirmation on the temps, probably be best to contact AMD. which is who told a forum member about the temp limit. I stay below 60*c to be safe anyway.
> 
> ...



one sec while I use google translation ^^^????????? you said YA in the quoted post and fine ill try harder next time mr d1nky

I have tested a few configs now and my conclusion is always the same,I need more rad or a chiller and a cpu block


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 14, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Here's one example. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7431649&postcount=1  I'll look for more.
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7509524&postcount=1



1.72v


----------



## techtard (Aug 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> anybody ever hit 5GHz with a FX 8320



I have been running one @ 5.0 for a while now.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 14, 2013)

techtard said:


> I have been running one @ 5.0 for a while now.



what volts and hows the temps


----------



## techtard (Aug 14, 2013)

1.4875 volts, as for temps I'll have to go back a few pages and find my older posts. I no longer run Windows on this machine and have not been monitoring the temps since I got everything stable.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 14, 2013)

techtard said:


> 1.4875 volts, as for temps I'll have to go back a few pages and find my older posts. I no longer run Windows on this machine and have not been monitoring the temps since I got everything stable.



while you have a great chip then.


----------



## techtard (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, I took a gamble on the lower priced 8-core and it seems to be a champ. 
Thinking about lapping it and trying to squeeze out a little more speed. Also, have the itch to change the case and re-do my watercooling loop.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 14, 2013)

techtard said:


> Yeah, I took a gamble on the lower priced 8-core and it seems to be a champ.
> Thinking about lapping it and trying to squeeze out a little more speed. Also, have the itch to change the case and re-do my watercooling loop.



mines takes above 1.5v just to hit 4.7GHz  

trade ya


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

damn Id trade my 8350 for a 5ghzable vishera chip with them volts.

mine benches like a champ so im happy


----------



## techtard (Aug 14, 2013)

The only downside to getting the FX-8320 was spending the savings on a watercooling loop. I got the madness now, always trying to justify tweaking my loop or adding new stuff into the mix.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

@ johan when you read this, please don't beat my score in the piledriver hwbot challenge LOL


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey DINKY that wouldn't happen to be wxy876 challenges everyone to beat him at CineBench R11.5 
I won the last challenge with a score of 8.37 I think @ 4800. 
Does that sound threatening ??


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

yes it does so don't put it up!!! ahaha 

ill report ya for being 4mhz over, only joking! I need some competiton for benchies lol

http://hwbot.org/challenge/wxy876s_cinebench_r11.5_global_challenge___aug_5_2013_until_sep_4_2013/


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ya me and a buddy got into the last time. He just kept pushing me. I'd post 8.31 and the bugger would message me saying Ha ha now you need 2 more. 
Wanna see a link to the water loop I'm setting up soon? http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7534638&postcount=1


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

yea post it! 

theres not many people with matching rigs that bench too often! I got a couple steam peeps that do this on gfx.

really everyones priority should be to bench and then all 'life' comes second lol


edit: just seen that lewp! WOW! I know someone that was building an external loop and I said get the rad outside (cold cold ambients) and have an external powersupply / 12v source for fans. 

I like your idea, is the hose going to be quick disconnects into the case?

that pump 700 gallons per hour???


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 16, 2013)

Edited last post


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

well edit your latest one to answer my questions lol and ill edit this one to respond hahahaha

edit: I see where this is going lol


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea post it!
> 
> theres not many people with matching rigs that bench too often! I got a couple steam peeps that do this on gfx.
> 
> ...



Nope to the quick connects all barbs. And yeah 700 gph it's made for outdoor ponds but $70 on amazon. Twice the pump for half the price. I also needed something with some oomph. It's gonna be a long loop. And there's no longer going to be a case I picked up a Banchetto 101 for a good price.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yes it does so don't put it up!!! ahaha
> 
> ill report ya for being 4mhz over, only joking! I need some competiton for benchies lol
> 
> http://hwbot.org/challenge/wxy876s_cinebench_r11.5_global_challenge___aug_5_2013_until_sep_4_2013/



Kinda makes me want to clock the 8350 up to 4.8 and throw in a stick or two of this Sammy green RAM from my i7 rig just to try and beat you by a few points. This RAM has maxed out the IMC of the 3820 at 2520 stable, so it should be able to hit 2400+ on the 8350 
*Evil laugh*


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

my ram is good up to 2600mhz 11-12-11-30-40 before it BSOD

and my cpunb on 1.41v is good up to 2900mhz

cmon guys. btw the score to beat is 8.37 because johan the mofo!!!!!

BENCH ON! btw join the hwbot team please people! in my sig


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yes it does so don't put it up!!! ahaha
> 
> ill report ya for being 4mhz over, only joking! I need some competiton for benchies lol
> 
> http://hwbot.org/challenge/wxy876s_cinebench_r11.5_global_challenge___aug_5_2013_until_sep_4_2013/



Crosshair V Formula-Z EK NB block back in stock on 19.08.2013.... hehehe
u can´t run u can´t hide bro 

no single or 2 core bull !!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I RUN I RUN some big overclocks hahaha

No way, if I was running lower cores itll show up and id use my 4100 to do that lol


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> I RUN I RUN some big overclocks hahaha



i´ll even catch ya with this


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

you could put ya rig in the front and chase me!

its good to see a cheaper board doing well against the higher end asus mobos tbh! 

and hopefully im getting people motivated to bench!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my ram is good up to 2600mhz 11-12-11-30-40 before it BSOD
> 
> and my cpunb on 1.41v is good up to 2900mhz
> 
> ...



Don't worry DINKY I'll sit this one out. I might throw one up just to push you a bit though Ha ha ha

@ Random
Go for it give Pinky a push. That makes it alot more fun. And yes I said PINKY!!!!

Have to disappoint you on the team though DINKY my allegiences are alreay pledged elswhere.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 16, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya me and a buddy got into the last time. He just kept pushing me. I'd post 8.31 and the bugger would message me saying Ha ha now you need 2 more.
> Wanna see a link to the water loop I'm setting up soon? http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7534638&postcount=1



Winter is almost here, throw that rig near to the frozen lake and u just need passive cooling 

passive natural cooling + 5+ Ghz win win


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Don't worry DINKY I'll sit this one out. I might throw one up just to push you a bit though Ha ha ha
> 
> @ Random
> Go for it give Pinky a push. That makes it alot more fun. And yes I said PINKY!!!!
> ...



yea I guessed you was in another team, you got some good benches going on! atm im trying out firestrike with no tess for hwbot. im around 8450 total, enough for 3rd I think.

then I got to get my max cinebench because ive embarrassed a few people and theyre gunning for me!



suraswami said:


> Winter is almost here, throw that rig near to the frozen lake and u just need passive cooling
> 
> passive natural cooling + 5+ Ghz win win



I cant wait for cold ambients, its just not fair I pay more tax and should get colder weather when I want!!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 16, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Winter is almost here, throw that rig near to the frozen lake and u just need passive cooling
> 
> passive natural cooling + 5+ Ghz win win



Ya it gets damn cold here some time -20°c for weeks or colder. That's why my loops so long gonna throw that thing out the window and see what happens He he



d1nky said:


> yea I guessed you was in another team, you got some good benches going on! atm im trying out firestrike with no tess for hwbot. im around 8450 total, enough for 3rd I think.
> 
> then I got to get my max cinebench because ive embarrassed a few people and theyre gunning for me!
> 
> ...



You're still using 2 cards right? My best so far with the 580's is 8936
How do you feel about 8.35 can u get 2 more Dinky


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

im running a single card atm, the other 7950 doesn't overclock at all so I got rid!

0.01....... you are a son of a ****** *** *** * ** ** * * ** * 

LOL well I was focusing on firestrike but now... and I know how overclockers play, I bet that was second or third best!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm just having fun Dinky!!!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

I was having fun... same clocks/set up as before and I cant get the same score and its colder?! work that one out!

im letting my baby rest atm ready for round 2 lol


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm at home now trying to set up another profile tweaking ram etc... I still can't get my NB over 2750 or it just gives me fits


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

man I cant get above that 8.35. my ram wont go tight enough and if I change FSB to lower ram I don't get near. 

however, im not as useless as I look! ive just smashes cinebench 11.5 8350s h20 records to bits!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice !!
Enjoy it while it lasts. That's just my goal when I've got my loop up and running!!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

day 2 of benching! its pretty cold here, my cpu is idling at around 23*c at stock!

I think ill try and get a hwbot 3d11 on the go and play around with the other processor benches!

question is do I post my best cinebench??


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ya Dinky that's the only way to get boints for it. It also gives others a target!!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebenc...cessor_2689#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=3

ive got a little left for oc, so I hope no one beats it soon!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice Dinky I like, I made a better run on it this morning 8.98 @5186 man I need more cooling This AIO is good but not good enough!! I'll post it up now


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

whats the best way to get a decent wprime or superpi on these 8350s?

ive never done them before. do we disable cores or what?


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wprime uses all cores and superpi only 1 . It's all about CPU speed. Did you see Mandrake4565 in that list? He's the one who pushed me!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks!

im looking at his profile now, I lol'ed at his rig pic! theres a few submissions ive smashed just by testing ram profiles out!

I got to write down an order of benches lol I need some more coffee, its cold (13*c) so weekend benching it is!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 17, 2013)

Lucky you we're heading into another heatwave. Ram plays a big part Dinky but I'll tell you that AMD doesn't scale up with ram speed. Just get your timings down. My ram had the same throughput at 2510 as it does at 1800.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

EDITED!!

check out my hwbot woop!"


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow that rocks buddy!! #1 for the 8350!! Huge clock too you dog!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

it wasn't my best but bsod a few times. I had a 7.1k so that's reserved for anyone beating it!

it was literally bench, bsod, up volts/speed. bench, bsod


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 17, 2013)

Just a tip Dinky. Bench on a different OS not your main install. With all the crashes it will get corrupt and need to be reinstalled.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Just a tip Dinky. Bench on a different OS not your main install. With all the crashes it will get corrupt and need to be reinstalled.



doing that already, ive got a stripped win7 partition installed, the stripped OS iso on usb, and drivers/files on storage drive.

 well im about to wprime up. so ya reckon I should just keep the same config as the hwbot one?


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 17, 2013)

Not sure what you mean but if you run the 1024 it takes some time and won't be able to clock as high as the 32m. It also runs better on Vista/xp


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2013)

FX 8320 @4.8GHz+XFX HD 7970 @1230/1700

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032537


----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> FX 8320 @4.8GHz+XFX HD 7970 @1230/1700
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032537



ive seen this link posted 20 times 

just wait, just wait... my 7950 is coming along! 

I keep crashing on combined test


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive seen this link posted 20 times
> 
> just wait, just wait... my 7950 is coming along!
> 
> I keep crashing on combined test



Lol 

I'm trying for 5GHz & 1275/1800

I'll keep you posted


----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

ram and timings is key!

there are people that can get around 9500 physics with 5ghz just with tight/fast ram

and a high cpunb around 2.7ghz will help uber amounts

then for that advice I gave, post on tpu hwbot


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ram and timings is key!
> 
> there are people that can get around 9500 physics with 5ghz just with tight/fast ram
> 
> ...



My RAM isnt the best and i cant get any higher than 2.6GHz

Alrighty.

I need 3DMark 11 Advanced


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 19, 2013)

I just tried that one on the weekend. It's a tough one on the CPU for a graphics bench. I'm gonna have to devote more time than I have right now. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7026995

It's tough to get any 3d benches on the bot since they compare cards doesn't matter what cpu you're running


----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

3d11 is tough! its long and inconsistent!

I scored 9.5k physics 11.5k gfx 8.8k combined and ended up worse than others!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 19, 2013)

I gave it a few shots and I couldn't get my CPU up. It's warm right now but not that warm. It just works it hard and will find a weakness.
What version are you using??


----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

newest one I believe! 

I know people that score around 9500 physics just with perfect ram speed/timings @5ghz.

I cant find the magic formula and end up with cpunb 2850mhz 5.15ghzcpu 2530mhz ram 11-12-11

gets around 9400 most times.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2013)

Seems CPU pegged at 4.8GHz @1.56125v


----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Seems CPU pegged at 4.8GHz @1.56125v



that's a lot of volts for that! maybe too much voltage is the problem and not enough on the cpunb or ram tweaked

1.56 can get me benching at around 5ghz or slightly more


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 19, 2013)

It's probably a combo of heat and the board holding you there Durvelle. The warmer thede get the more volts they need


----------



## Irony (Aug 20, 2013)

I can't get mine stable enough to pass 3dmark11 physics at 5ghz. Actaully I think I did once; but my physics score was 5500. No idea why, it shouldn't have been throttling


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2013)

Irony said:


> I can't get mine stable enough to pass 3dmark11 physics at 5ghz. Actaully I think I did once; but my physics score was 5500. No idea why, it shouldn't have been throttling



Not stable enough/not fully stable.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 20, 2013)

If i dig up my FX-55 and put it into a working system, do i still qualify?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If i dig up my FX-55 and put it into a working system, do i still qualify?



and upload to hwbot TPU....


----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jules/amd-orders-huge-price-cut-on-fx-9590-game-on/


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 20, 2013)

I bought FX-8320 a few of days ago so I went on overclocking venture. So far I don't want anything too much since I have limited cooling and crappy PSU. Currently I'm at 4.3GHz at 1.35V, 4.5GHz needs 1.4V, CPU-NB and HT are set at 2.2GHz (1.1V) and 2.6GHz respectively. I got some question, I only use Value RAM which don't overclock up to 1866MHz CL11 from 1333MHz CL9, should I buy faster RAM to make the most out of FX CPU?


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 20, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> I bought FX-8320 a few of days ago so I went on overclocking venture. So far I don't want anything too much since I have limited cooling and crappy PSU. Currently I'm at 4.3GHz at 1.35V, 4.5GHz needs 1.4V, CPU-NB and HT are set at 2.2GHz (1.1V) and 2.6GHz respectively. I got some question, I only use Value RAM which don't overclock up to 1866MHz CL11 from 1333MHz CL9, should I buy faster RAM to make the most out of FX CPU?



To be honest, 1600 is fine for a gaming system and 1333 is fine for a workhorse.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> I bought FX-8320 a few of days ago so I went on overclocking venture. So far I don't want anything too much since I have limited cooling and crappy PSU. Currently I'm at 4.3GHz at 1.35V, 4.5GHz needs 1.4V, CPU-NB and HT are set at 2.2GHz (1.1V) and 2.6GHz respectively. I got some question, I only use Value RAM which don't overclock up to 1866MHz CL11 from 1333MHz CL9, should I buy faster RAM to make the most out of FX CPU?



most people I know are buying 2133mhz ram and either overclocking the ram to 2400mhz or tightening up the timings at 2133mhz. ending up with a 4.9cpu/2.6cpunb/2.8HT or similar for 24/7

the ram and quality does definitely help with cpu overclocks. I have value Kingston 1333mhz sticks and my cpu couldn't get over 4.7 on the cpu. but random was spot on with what he said.

the voltages you posted will slightly differ with better cooling and psu, but you are on the right tracks.

if I were you then RAM, cooling, PSU in that priority would be the things I buy.

btw some people absolutely hate the corsair vengeance ram. gskill is a good bet.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 20, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> I bought FX-8320 a few of days ago so I went on overclocking venture. So far I don't want anything too much since I have limited cooling and crappy PSU. Currently I'm at 4.3GHz at 1.35V, 4.5GHz needs 1.4V, CPU-NB and HT are set at 2.2GHz (1.1V) and 2.6GHz respectively. I got some question, I only use Value RAM which don't overclock up to 1866MHz CL11 from 1333MHz CL9, should I buy faster RAM to make the most out of FX CPU?



What I have learned so far is AMD likes tight timings on Ram, so instead of wasting money on faster ram, get 8 more GB and add a 7850 to CF, then you will see the Monster (a.k.a 8320) smile


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

suraswami said:


> AMD likes tight timings on Ram



for me its opposite, I yield best results when at 2400mhz 11-12-11 compared to 2000mhz 10-10-10 which is around the same as 2600 11-13-13

even 11-12-11 2550mhz for benching is pretty decent

probably depends on the ram and cpu tho, as I know others that can get 2133mhz tight 9-10-10 and it be good for them

I agree on the xfire tho. you seen durvelles pair fly?! (theyre gone now tho)


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> To be honest, 1600 is fine for a gaming system and 1333 is fine for a workhorse.


Thanks for quick reply. I don't notice much difference from going 1333MHz to 1600MHz even with the same latency



d1nky said:


> most people I know are buying 2133mhz ram and either overclocking the ram to 2400mhz or tightening up the timings at 2133mhz. ending up with a 4.9cpu/2.6cpunb/2.8HT or similar for 24/7
> 
> the ram and quality does definitely help with cpu overclocks. I have value Kingston 1333mhz sticks and my cpu couldn't get over 4.7 on the cpu. but random was spot on with what he said.
> 
> ...


Hmm that's new to me, I never know RAM could be a limiting factor in overclocking CPU. From what I read and my little experience, CPU-NB, HT link and memory speed don't give much difference to performance on Bulldozer/Piledriver, unless in benchmarks. But I do plan on getting GSkill memories if it really worth it from good reviews throughout internet



suraswami said:


> What I have learned so far is AMD likes tight timings on Ram, so instead of wasting money on faster ram, get 8 more GB and add a 7850 to CF, then you will see the Monster (a.k.a 8320) smile


I been thinking of adding another HD 7850 too but I worried about micro stutter and worried that FX-8320 won't be able to feed these babies 



Wow TPU club member are really active unlike other forums, I should stick here more often


----------



## suraswami (Aug 20, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> Wow TPU club member are really active unlike other forums, I should stick here more often



Thats what makes TPU special!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> for me its opposite, I yield best results when at 2400mhz 11-12-11 compared to 2000mhz 10-10-10 which is around the same as 2600 11-13-13
> 
> even 11-12-11 2550mhz for benching is pretty decent
> 
> ...



I found that It makes very little difference but 1800 with tighter timings seems to consistenly out perform slightly in benches. This example the maxmemm is better at the higher clock but I did a few runs of only firestrike with the GFX at stock and OC'd everytime the 1792 took it!
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7535625&postcount=22


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

I use aida memory bench and something like wprime to test memory speeds, maxxmemm can give me different outcomes everytime. then 3d11 or firestrike. 

heres at around 2550 11-13-13, I think the bandwidth and speed dominates firestrike tbh   http://www.3dmark.com/fs/691260

but as we all know every set up is different and performs differently. and for the life of me I cant get my ram tight and performing like most people can.

and that firestrike posted could be in the margin of error.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 20, 2013)

Either way D1NKY I spent a lot of time tweaking this ram at the 1800 +/- mark I can run up to 1850ish with the 7-9-8-24 timings. and I have increased a majority of my benching scores by doing so. I Also tried around the 2000 mark and just couldn't get the #'s I wanted.  Maybe your system is different or your ram. To each their own!!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Either way D1NKY I spent a lot of time tweaking this ram at the 1800 +/- mark I can run up to 1850ish with the 7-9-8-24 timings. and I have increased a majority of my benching scores by doing so. I Also tried around the 2000 mark and just couldn't get the #'s I wanted.  Maybe your system is different or your ram. To each their own!!



yea that ram is pretty damn tight be honest! BENCH ON!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea that ram is pretty damn tight be honest! BENCH ON!



See, there are a couple of guys on here that use the mantra "why sit on the BENCH when you can get in the game and CRUNCH/FOLD?"
I think benching is a hell of a lot of fun. Tweaking endlessly for a few hours to get those few extra points, then simply selecting your 24/7 stable profile to load when you're done, then back to gaming! Ah, good times.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> why sit on the BENCH when you can get in the game and CRUNCH/FOLD



I do try and fold/crunch for competitions, the last one I missed out on as my rigs were being overhauled. 

tbh all my profile save slots (3) are full of tweaked settings. so when done I hit F9 for default until the next bench day. 

im trying to drum up interest as from looking around, TPU had loads of people overclocking and enthusiastic about benches. ive been on the forum since Christmas time, the OC/bench threads have gotten quieter and quieter. 

but now summers done more or less and people are getting their hardware to where they want it, I wont shut up till the flame of benching is re-lit.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 20, 2013)

People either like it or they don't. It can get expensive if you really get into it as well. More cooling, better cards new board cause I just fried this one etc...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anydody got an extra FX 8350

XD


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ya I think D1nky has 2 so he's all set


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

Ive used two, I was planning on a 9370 so sold my first to a fellow TPU'r 

but now and 1 month after they slash prices on AMD chips


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> See, there are a couple of guys on here that use the mantra "*why sit on the BENCH when you can get in the game and CRUNCH/FOLD*?"
> I think benching is a hell of a lot of fun. Tweaking endlessly for a few hours to get those few extra points, then simply selecting your 24/7 stable profile to load when you're done, then back to gaming! Ah, good times.



Somebody read my sig...  



d1nky said:


> I do try and fold/crunch for competitions, the last one I missed out on as my rigs were being overhauled.
> 
> tbh all my profile save slots (3) are full of tweaked settings. so when done I hit F9 for default until the next bench day.
> 
> ...



Almost time to kick my crunching/folding up a notch 

FYI on two items:
- We having a crunching challenge coming up in early October... if still interested, keep an eye out for it.
- We have at least five 8350's crunching for the Team atm and the current team record for crunching on them is around 6,000 ppd in Win7 and possibly 50% higher in Linux, that's a record that you could break if you crunch 24/7 stable at a healthy o/c for 4-5days*
* records are searchable by cpu for all of WCG too... somebody has to hold the #1 spot right?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

ill get my other rig up and running next month then and will plan zero upgrades (unless its new gfx) and itll be fun to see what temps my loop can withstand 24/7

HOPEFULLY everyone on this thread saw that as well, a crunching challenge WOOP!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

Batch number for my 8320


----------



## Irony (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey dinky, I've been overclocking and benching for like 2 days nonstop after I checked out hwbot when you linked to it. But I can't get my 8350 stable in any bench beyond 5ghz. It's kinda driving me insane. I'm wondering tho if it has something to do with memory issues. I'm gonna borrow some from a friend (they're actually my old ripjaws) because I have some Ripjaws x 1600 that I've done everything with they've seen disgusting amounts of voltage getting stable near 2000 lol. Timings werent even horrible for $30 ram; And I have some Kingston hyperx Predators 2666, but I can only run them at 2400 because I can't move my fsb without major instability, which is also weird cuz I used to be able to run it at 275 no problem. Idk if they're bad or what the deal is, because sometimes they seem great and other days I can't boot with them. I've run them with memtest86 several times, and sometimes they pass just fine and other times they throw like 10 errors in the first pass. 

Point number B: I have an unsettling dilemma where the water in my loop is disappearing. It just started like a week ago, but over the course of a few days it'll drop like a 1/4 inch. I first noticed it cuz I was hearing bubbles getting sucked through, so I topped it off. Then like a day or 2 later, more bubbles. Thankfully no water is spewing out anywhere, that I can tell. I have the sides off and it seems good. Could it be evaporating from getting hot in all the benching? Water temp has gotten as high as 35 c when I forgot to turn my fans up lol


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

wow you sound like you got some worrying issues there. glad people are benching, hopefully ive encouraged them enough!

first off, yea I would test an config you can for stability. im running the bios 1.95A and its a beast for benching (been up to 5.6ghz before crashing) 

these ripjaws I got are OK, its tough to get tight timings as it wont boot or bsod straight away at any voltage, but I can loosen them off and get up to 2600mhz on them and 2850mhz on cpunb. mine has never been inconsistent in a stable memtest. maybe worth testing at all stock, then test again a couple times to see if it really is bad.
if it helps ill copy/paste my bench profile into PM so you can see what sort of voltages im using. because I think that's where the difference is.

also for the water problem. it may be air being released from somewhere else (radiator) and dropping levels in the res or it could be a slow leak but with temps and airflow drying quickly.
I use coloured pieces of paper for leak testing, fold it around any fittings or close to any fitting. the water will soak into the paper and stain it.


@Johan superpi 13.821 not too shabby  get that mobo sorted, I hope it didn't die of shame lol


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 21, 2013)

Currently trying on 4.8GHz 1.475V, it stable running games and Cinebench but it hardlock on x264 FHD benchmark and Prime95, any reason why it hardlock? If it get error it's understandable, but is hardlock means lack of power?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 21, 2013)

Irony said:


> Point number B: I have an unsettling dilemma where the water in my loop is disappearing. It just started like a week ago, but over the course of a few days it'll drop like a 1/4 inch. I first noticed it cuz I was hearing bubbles getting sucked through, so I topped it off. Then like a day or 2 later, more bubbles. Thankfully no water is spewing out anywhere, that I can tell. I have the sides off and it seems good. Could it be evaporating from getting hot in all the benching? Water temp has gotten as high as 35 c when I forgot to turn my fans up lol



You've had a big fat load of air pockets in your loop (probably radiator), and they are slowly bleeding out and being replaced by liquid. Not to worry, your loop is fixing itself, just keep topping it up. Water wont evaporate that fast after 35 degrees. It'd take a year at least for the levels to drop from mere evaporation on such a small scale.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> @johan superpi 13.821 not too shabby  get that mobo sorted, I hope it didn't die of shame lol



Well you got me on that one D1nky 14.102 is my best so far I might have to revisit that though.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Well you got me on that one D1nky 14.102 is my best so far I might have to revisit that though.



18 secs @4.8GHz is mines


----------



## Irony (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. Ya dinky, thatd be awesome if you could pm me that. I've been meaning to ask you what kind of voltages and stuff youre running.

For the loop im gonna lay some paper and let it run a few hours just in case. I hope its just bubbles in the rad. I'll try tipping it on its side and stuff some more too. 

As for superpi, I got 14.399 seconds at 5.2 i think, but that was with that bulldozer fix that the stilt guy made


Edit: I found the leak! It was leaking, from the intake barb on the reservoir. Clamp on it isnt tight. Glad I saw that tho. It was dripping really slowly on top of the disk drive lol.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

Irony said:


> found the leak! It was leaking, from the intake barb on the reservoir. Clamp on it isnt tight. Glad I saw that tho. It was dripping really slowly on top of the disk drive lol



that's lucky as hell, I get paranoid about my barbs leaking as one is right near the psu cables (touching infact) 


anyone want to help TPU hwbot team, I know many have other commitments etc but anything helps.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's lucky as hell, I get paranoid about my barbs leaking as one is right near the psu cables (touching infact)
> 
> 
> anyone want to help TPU hwbot team, I know many have other commitments etc but anything helps.


I had the same leak but it was above the GPU


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's lucky as hell, I get paranoid about my barbs leaking as one is right near the psu cables (touching infact)
> 
> 
> anyone want to help TPU hwbot team, I know many have other commitments etc but anything helps.



is there any easier way of putting in amd system specs besides manually typing because Hwbot seams highly intel focused to me(intel only hardware interogation soft etc) ,it took a lot of typeing for 1 submission


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> is there any easier way of putting in amd system specs besides manually typing because Hwbot seams highly intel focused to me(intel only hardware interogation soft etc) ,it took a lot of typeing for 1 submission



once you've typed it once, you can pick the same hardware everytime. just remember to change or alter the clock speed tab.

after the first submission you'll see a 'Repopulate hardware field' and that has a list from previous submissions.

tbh I didn't go into too much detail when typing that out. and yea seems intel does have a step forward with the xtu file format.

thanks.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just a couple weeks D1NKY and I might give you a bit more competition in the Hwbot arena. Got some parts coming!!


----------



## Super XP (Aug 27, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> Currently trying on 4.8GHz 1.475V, it stable running games and Cinebench but it hardlock on x264 FHD benchmark and Prime95, any reason why it hardlock? If it get error it's understandable, but is hardlock means lack of power?


It seems to me x264 and Prime95 stresses the CPU out a lot more than just gaming and Cinebench. Obviously you have an instability problem. I would either slighly increase the CPU v-Core or down the clock a bit then test it again. 

As for Hardlock vs. a error, not sure, though like I said, previously if you are super stressing your machine, it may very well do this.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

anyone here lapped their chip and heatsink?!

next time I drain my loop and put new fittings in ill be lapping. (ive scratched my block to bits)

ive heard of 5*c differences, but I believe little on the net!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> anyone here lapped their chip and heatsink?!
> 
> next time I drain my loop and put new fittings in ill be lapping. (ive scratched my block to bits)
> 
> ive heard of 5*c differences, but I believe little on the net!



I'll be lapping my block soon


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

yea I need to find some flat solid glass and buy 800-2000 grit wet/dry and some kind of gun oil.

and well in the UK the last bit may be difficult lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea I need to find some flat solid glass and buy 800-2000 grit wet/dry and some kind of gun oil.
> 
> and well in the UK the last bit may be difficult lol



I'll be using some marble and buying a kit from frozenCPU for $10. Comes with 600-2500 grit paper


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea I need to find some flat solid glass and buy 800-2000 grit wet/dry and some kind of gun oil.
> 
> and well in the UK the last bit may be difficult lol



This is what I use for just about everything around the house. http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0032NGWPE/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Roph (Aug 27, 2013)

I wouldn't dare get into lapping etc, but if you do, be sure to include pictures


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 27, 2013)

Roph said:


> I wouldn't dare get into lapping etc, but if you do, be sure to include pictures



When OCing you need all the extra temp drops you can get


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 27, 2013)

Roph said:


> I wouldn't dare get into lapping etc, but if you do, be sure to include pictures



It's really not that difficult or dangerous. Just very time consuming to do it properly.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 27, 2013)

Super XP said:


> It seems to me x264 and Prime95 stresses the CPU out a lot more than just gaming and Cinebench. Obviously you have an instability problem. I would either slighly increase the CPU v-Core or down the clock a bit then test it again.
> 
> As for Hardlock vs. a error, not sure, though like I said, previously if you are super stressing your machine, it may very well do this.


Thanks for the reply. I checked whether it is PSU issue but the voltage is above 12V (around ~12.2x V) so I think power is enough. I believe is the heat. Running games at that frequencies and that voltage reaches 70C, and that is not stressing all the cores  Back to 4.4GHz stock Vcore to me until I get AIO watercool kit, perhaps CM Seidon 240M since H100i is expensive at my place


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 27, 2013)

finally crosshair V-Z NB block is avalable in EU
and it´s on the way home.

No Distributor had the Nickel block in stock......







stay tuned


btw: d1nky 2nd crosshair is on it´s way to RMA, lets see what i get in return.... hehehe


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> It's really not that difficult or dangerous. Just very time consuming to do it properly.



Yep. I've done it a few times, nothing to be scared of.
Cheapest way to lap is to get a cheap frame, some gorilla tape, the highest percentage rubbing alcohol you can find (91%+ at the least) and three grit grades of sand paper. The alcohol is a safe way to have lubrication that will dry fast after you sand.

Here's my 920 D0 from back in the day.

After the first grade.





Before the last grade.


----------



## Irony (Aug 27, 2013)

I think I fried my CPU/NB a little bit. Maybe my CPU a little too lol. I was trying for some decent OC and I got my NB stable up to 3000, with 1.42v which I was happy about. Then I tried to go above 5ghz on the CPU, since that seems to be my brick wall. I think I managed to boot at 5.3, wish I could go higher. I found out it wont boot windows above 1.75v haha...but ya, even with that much volts I couldn't get it stable. I actually can't even get 5.1 stable. 

But now the problem is unless I keep the NB around 2200 its really unstable.  And now I can't get 4.9 stable. I so sad...


So um, anyone wanna buy an 8350? haha; I think it might actually be okay at higher clocks/volts but I can't keep it cool. I added in a little 120mm rad to my loop, it helps some but my CPU gets to like 56 in just a couple seconds under any load at 5ghz. I wonder if my block isn't seated right or something. I'm gonna check the thermal paste I probably got over eager when I was applying it


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> finally crosshair V-Z NB block is avalable in EU
> and it´s on the way home.
> 
> No Distributor had the Nickel block in stock......
> ...



this mean youll be benching?! cmon guys I needz competitionz inz my life! 

if you got a CHVF back would you trade it?


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you have any daily profiles you can set to check for stability now? I have found that memory isn't always reliable. Things get forgotten, I rely on my profile all the time to get me back to solid ground.
Wow 1.75v you really are pushing the limits there. Even for water. When it comes to CPU's unless all the magic smoke leaked out it's probably OK


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this mean youll be benching?! cmon guys I needz competitionz inz my life!
> 
> if you got a CHVF back would you trade it?



against your Kentucky Fried Fatality ? hell no 

i dunno what i get back since CHVF is EOL, i hope i get refund like first board ....


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> against your Kentucky Fried Fatality ? hell no
> 
> i dunno what i get back since CHVF is EOL, i hope i get refund like first board ....



my fatality is owning crosshairs atm!!!!!!!!!!


@irony, sounds like some major degrade. btw a fx could never get a stable 3ghz cpunb, the ram would have to be 900mhz CL11 and the cpu below 5ghz low volts. the imc is weak as hell and the volts 1.4 or around causes loads of heat let alone the frequency

most ive hit is 1.687v and 1.75v is extreme oc territory


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 27, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> Currently trying on 4.8GHz 1.475V, it stable running games and Cinebench but it hardlock on x264 FHD benchmark and Prime95, any reason why it hardlock? If it get error it's understandable, but is hardlock means lack of power?



Typically a hard lock on P95 would indicate Ram or IMC issues if it's a lack of power you'd most likely just lose workers. But I see in a later post that things are getting warm so maybe just go for the 4.5-4.6 range. The fx's perform quite well in that range.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 27, 2013)

Super XP said:


> It seems to me x264 and Prime95 stresses the CPU out a lot more than just gaming and Cinebench. Obviously you have an instability problem. I would either slighly increase the CPU v-Core or down the clock a bit then test it again.
> 
> As for Hardlock vs. a error, not sure, though like I said, previously if you are super stressing your machine, it may very well do this.



Yes you are right. I had times when I had hard lock-ups as well from insufficient cpu voltage while overclocking. I haven't had any problems for over a year since I corrected that issue. So Super XP , we are all waiting for the new AMD roadmap that will be released around the beginning of November for 2014-2015 cpu development. There is a high likelihood there will be no steamroller on AM3+, There is some likelihood of a large core excavator chip but that is still an outside shot. Whether that will be AM3+ or just on FM2+ will be answered. I don't mind moving to FM2+ socket as for excavator we would need a new motherboard anyway to get pci express 3.0 support. But 4 cores will never give us the same multi-threading power we get on the 8 core Vishera cpu. The issue of HSA is a little nebulous , as aside from Adobe we have not heard of many software makers jumping on the bandwagon to support it. Supposedly it takes only a minor effort to add HSA support to existing software applications and little efoort to add it to new applications. But if that HSA support is not widespread, steamroller with only 4 cores will be a dud for power users and many enthusiasts. That is why it is important for AMD not to drop large core support at this juncture. Will have to wait and see in November.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 27, 2013)

Irony said:


> I think I fried my CPU/NB a little bit. Maybe my CPU a little too lol. I was trying for some decent OC and I got my NB stable up to 3000, with 1.42v which I was happy about. Then I tried to go above 5ghz on the CPU, since that seems to be my brick wall. I think I managed to boot at 5.3, wish I could go higher. I found out it wont boot windows above 1.75v haha...but ya, even with that much volts I couldn't get it stable. I actually can't even get 5.1 stable.
> 
> But now the problem is unless I keep the NB around 2200 its really unstable.  And now I can't get 4.9 stable. I so sad...
> 
> ...


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 27, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Yes you are right. I had times when I had hard lock-ups as well from insufficient cpu voltage while overclocking. I haven't had any problems for over a year since I corrected that issue. So Super XP , we are all waiting for the new AMD roadmap that will be released around the beginning of November for 2014-2015 cpu development. There is a high likelihood there will be no steamroller on AM3+, There is some likelihood of a large core excavator chip but that is still an outside shot. Whether that will be AM3+ or just on FM2+ will be answered. I don't mind moving to FM2+ socket as for excavator we would need a new motherboard anyway to get pci express 3.0 support. But 4 cores will never give us the same multi-threading power we get on the 8 core Vishera cpu. The issue of HSA is a little nebulous , as aside from Adobe we have not heard of many software makers jumping on the bandwagon to support it. Supposedly it takes only a minor effort to add HSA support to existing software applications and little efoort to add it to new applications. But if that HSA support is not widespread, steamroller with only 4 cores will be a dud for power users and many enthusiasts. That is why it is important for AMD not to drop large core support at this juncture. Will have to wait and see in November.



Well there was a PCI-X Gen 3 on the Market but it´s gone in the stores dunno why no other Vendor catched that train....
i wanted to build a mil mod with that board , but unable to purchase it......

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FXGEN3_R20/

hopefully AMD will move up with the Zambezi/Vishera Issues in latest cpu design


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 27, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Well there was a PCI-X Gen 3 on the Market but it´s gone in the stores dunno why no other Vendor catched that train....
> i wanted to build a mil mod with that board , but unable to purchase it......
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FXGEN3_R20/
> ...



Yes I'm fairly certain the the Gen3 was pulled from the shelves I saw a few through the forums and they were just riddled with issues. Most users were returning them and grabbing the Gen2 R2.0. Then they mysteriously went out of stock a every large retail outfit just about the same time.Here's a couple examples I pulled out quickly
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7492840&postcount=1
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7502424&postcount=1

Strange issues and not user related.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 27, 2013)

Irony said:


> I think I fried my CPU/NB a little bit. Maybe my CPU a little too lol. I was trying for some decent OC and I got my NB stable up to 3000, with 1.42v which I was happy about. Then I tried to go above 5ghz on the CPU, since that seems to be my brick wall. I think I managed to boot at 5.3, wish I could go higher. I found out it wont boot windows above 1.75v haha...but ya, even with that much volts I couldn't get it stable. I actually can't even get 5.1 stable.
> 
> But now the problem is unless I keep the NB around 2200 its really unstable.  And now I can't get 4.9 stable. I so sad...
> 
> ...



i'll take it


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 27, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Well there was a PCI-X Gen 3 on the Market but it´s gone in the stores dunno why no other Vendor catched that train....
> i wanted to build a mil mod with that board , but unable to purchase it......
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FXGEN3_R20/
> ...



It was not true pci express 3.0. it used a bridge chip that was buggy and did not work well with the 990 FX chipset and cpu. pci express 3.0 should ber built into the cpu as well as chipset support. That was a bastardized solution. You should be happy you did NOT buy it.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this mean youll be benching?! cmon guys I needz competitionz inz my life!



Got the first piece of the puzzle D1NKY 
Koolance 380A, pump is on it's way from Wisconsin. Got it at a pet supply place 






n0tiert said:


> against your Kentucky Fried Fatality ? hell no




That's what the Sabertooth is for!!!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

man that's not fair that block is too good compared to mine!

I thought your last board died in shame?!  maybe something better is needed LOL

lapped my fx4100 as practice, it takes ages and I got bored so didn't finish it any better


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 28, 2013)

no comment 






yeeeah d1nky try catchup 1-2 degrees , hehe won´t save ya haha


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> no comment
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130828/P1010061.jpg
> 
> yeeeah d1nky try catchup 1-2 degrees , hehe won´t save ya haha



you go watercool your flagship motherboard, until you hit 9.35 cinebench don't post your boxes here


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> man that's not fair that block is too good compared to mine!
> 
> I thought your last board died in shame?!  maybe something better is needed LOL
> 
> ...




?? Did you find the processors IHS to be slightly concaved ie dished in, when i lapped mine i was lapping for eternity before the amd logo went ,mine was savagely dished.


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 28, 2013)

what are rulez anyway ?
all cores up to limit, which software versions to choose , single or dual gfx ......
Cinebench settings...

you cheat anyway


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ?? Did you find the processors IHS to be slightly concaved ie dished in, when i lapped mine i was lapping for eternity before the amd logo went ,mine was savagely dished.



yea I noticed, I read this before I started tho. the edges are pronounced. but when the processor is in the socket it flattens out slightly. 

mines that concaved still it causes a vacuum and wouldn't come off lol

on the 8350 ill do a stronger first grit and get it flat as shit and better finish!




n0tiert said:


> what are rulez anyway ?
> all cores up to limit, which software versions to choose , single or dual gfx ......
> Cinebench settings...
> 
> you cheat anyway



I don't cheat just overclock, all 8 cores uber clocked. 

you've got to hit 

7k hwbot prime 
9.33+ cinebench 
 superpi 1m 13.821s
wprime32m 6.130s

so make note!

put this on your wall and look at it before you sleep


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 28, 2013)

i run diff chip anyway... so i´m not in your class


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> i run diff chip anyway... so i´m not in your class



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

well johan that leaves you


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> well johan that leaves you



Nice job on the shiny CPU D1nky but I'm afraid that won't be enough. Well I hope any way. I know this puppy likes it's volts maybe the added cooling will get me some clocks.
Time will tell and that time is shrinking daily. Muah ha ha ha haha !!!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 28, 2013)

Still not a single 9590 or 9370 on hwbot...WTF?


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 28, 2013)

Not likely that any one who knows what they're doing would fork out the cash.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Still not a single 9590 or 9370 on hwbot...WTF?



ive noticed the same! and wondered why!

there was a few reviewers that said they was going to put them on LN2 but nothing has shown up yet!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 28, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Not likely that any one who knows what they're doing would fork out the cash.



9370's are only $350 that's less than people are spending binning 8350's. Hence why I purchased one myself.



d1nky said:


> ive noticed the same! and wondered why!
> 
> there was a few reviewers that said they was going to put them on LN2 but nothing has shown up yet!



The 9370's sold out when I ordered mine off of Tigerdirect so I assume that people own them, maybe just not overclockers?


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 28, 2013)

cdawall said:


> 9370's are only $350 that's less than people are spending binning 8350's. Hence why I purchased one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> The 9370's sold out when I ordered mine off of Tigerdirect so I assume that people own them, maybe just not overclockers?



i´v read some about pricedrop on flagchip model


----------



## cdawall (Aug 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> i´v read some about pricedrop on flagchip model



It should be down to $500 which if you watched amazon well enough it fluctuated to oddly enough  still to rich for my blood imo.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well D1nky, the pump arrived today spent some time setting thing up. Then did a couple quick runs of cinebench. How does 9.44 grab ya 
Had it up to 5438 and I think I can squeeze more anly had a little time to play.
Check the standings now.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Well D1nky, the pump arrived today spent some time setting thing up. Then did a couple quick runs of cinebench. How does 9.44 grab ya
> Had it up to 5438 and I think I can squeeze more anly had a little time to play.
> Check the standings now.



Man I really want a 8350 now


----------



## Irony (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok, so the last time I posted I complained of terrible instability that seemed to be stemming from my NB. I tried some stuff, first I believe that was a memory problem. With the kingstons I had in it it started getting so it wouldn't come out of sleep anymore, and memtest made all kinds of errors. Put my Ripjaws back in and it worked fine. Also a little more stable. Also, I asked kingston and they said they would RMA it. Awesome.

And then I took off my block thinking that maybe I had put too much thermal paste, as I often do getting overeager when I'm installing new stuff. Turned out I had put too little, there were two spots on the CPU where there wasnt any paste at all. Reapplied and dropped it 3C in cinebench at 4.9!! 

5ghz is still a brick wall tho.





Durvelle27 said:


> i'll take it



Lol. I think I'll fight with it a little longer. 


@d1nky and johan whats the deal with your 8350s that clock so much better than mine? lol, I feel left out


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2013)

9590's are starting to pop up. Not bad for watercooling.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2419641_toolius_cinebench_r11.5_fx_9590_9.69_points


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ok, so the last time I posted I complained of terrible instability that seemed to be stemming from my NB. I tried some stuff, first I believe that was a memory problem. With the kingstons I had in it it started getting so it wouldn't come out of sleep anymore, and memtest made all kinds of errors. Put my Ripjaws back in and it worked fine. Also a little more stable. Also, I asked kingston and they said they would RMA it. Awesome.
> 
> And then I took off my block thinking that maybe I had put too much thermal paste, as I often do getting overeager when I'm installing new stuff. Turned out I had put too little, there were two spots on the CPU where there wasnt any paste at all. Reapplied and dropped it 3C in cinebench at 4.9!!
> 
> ...


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Well D1nky, the pump arrived today spent some time setting thing up. Then did a couple quick runs of cinebench. How does 9.44 grab ya
> Had it up to 5438 and I think I can squeeze more anly had a little time to play.
> Check the standings now.



I hit 9.33 recorded and 9.37 not recorded!

I think its bench time! but yea that looks beastly!

btw youre scoring for the wrong team!! http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 31, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ok, so the last time I posted I complained of terrible instability that seemed to be stemming from my NB. I tried some stuff, first I believe that was a memory problem. With the kingstons I had in it it started getting so it wouldn't come out of sleep anymore, and memtest made all kinds of errors. Put my Ripjaws back in and it worked fine. Also a little more stable. Also, I asked kingston and they said they would RMA it. Awesome.
> 
> And then I took off my block thinking that maybe I had put too much thermal paste, as I often do getting overeager when I'm installing new stuff. Turned out I had put too little, there were two spots on the CPU where there wasnt any paste at all. Reapplied and dropped it 3C in cinebench at 4.9!!
> 
> ...



All I can say is the cooling and lot's of volts. And not all chips are the same. If it meets advertised clocks then you can sell it right? No guarentee it'll clock over that. Maybe you'll have more luck now since you changed the ram.



d1nky said:


> I hit 9.33 recorded and 9.37 not recorded!
> 
> I think its bench time! but yea that looks beastly!
> 
> btw youre scoring for the wrong team!! http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/



The game is afoot old chap!!
I've always wanted to say that. And man o man I'm loving this, the beast is off the chain!!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

Im sat here, with a smile on my face (beer in hand) knowing youre planning the other benches. im amazed at that bench score, literally obliterated mine to bits!

with that cinebench it is deifinitely competition, no golden this or that, cooling is key, timings are crucial and well its do or die for me lol

im hoping others will see its not about the silicon for these short bursts but the balls behind them lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Im sat here, with a smile on my face (beer in hand) knowing youre planning the other benches. im amazed at that bench score, literally obliterated mine to bits!
> 
> with that cinebench it is deifinitely competition, no golden this or that, cooling is key, timings are crucial and well its do or die for me lol
> 
> im hoping others will see its not about the silicon for these short bursts but the balls behind them lol



So what your saying is my 8320 has no balls


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 31, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> So what your saying is my 8320 has no balls



Nope not saying that, It just may be stubborn and needs a push. I used to need 1.58v to be stable at 4.9, I haven't done a stability test at that speed yet but I do know I need less volts for higher clocks now. I also question the board that would be my focus.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nope not saying that, It just may be stubborn and needs a push. I used to need 1.58v to be stable at 4.9, I haven't done a stability test at that speed yet but I do know I need less volts for higher clocks now. I also question the board that would be my focus.



I need 1.56v for 4.8GHz


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 31, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I need 1.56v for 4.8GHz



These things are pigs for volts. And I think you're doing really well for the power phase on your board. 4 phase right?? It's just not enough for these chips.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> These things are pigs for volts. And I think you're doing really well for the power phase on your board. 4 phase right?? It's just not enough for these chips.



No its Digi VRM 6+2


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

6 digi phases. they throttle and get hot pretty quickly. maybe find a vrm block or fan both sides of the mobos vrm section

btw johan im going to run a couple benches before I sleep, also got 1 bottle of beer left and its cool, so why not!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> 6 digi phases. they throttle and get hot pretty quickly. maybe find a vrm block or fan both sides of the mobos vrm section
> 
> btw johan im going to run a couple benches before I sleep, also got 1 bottle of beer left and its cool, so why not!!



It has a big heatsink already and I have a 40mm fan blowing on them. I never see temps go above 62c


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> It has a big heatsink already and I have a 40mm fan blowing on them. I never see temps go above 62c



if temps are ok and voltage isn't fluctuating too much then it probably is current. where a higher vrm stack will deliver more amperage at more efficiency.

I say push it a lil ! 

disclaimer: I didn't say that


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> if temps are ok and voltage isn't fluctuating too much then it probably is current. where a higher vrm stack will deliver more amperage at more efficiency.
> 
> I say push it a lil !
> 
> disclaimer: I didn't say that



Yea temps are fine and no voltage fluctuation. What's holding me back is CPU temps


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 31, 2013)

joined the HWBOT Squad


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 31, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea temps are fine and no voltage fluctuation. What's holding me back is CPU temps



I upgraded from the M5A990FX Pro which was 6+2 for that very reason Durvelle. It just can't give it enough power. If you want the big clocks it has to have a good foundation. I was stuck right about where you are right now.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I upgraded from the M5A990FX Pro which was 6+2 for that very reason Durvelle. It just can't give it enough power. If you want the big clocks it has to have a good foundation. I was stuck right about where you are right now.



Again its not the board


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

I cant stop looking at this, if we keep trying to beat each other we will be pushing towards extreme cooling scores.

last night didn't go too well with benches, ram was too tight and caused lock ups


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 31, 2013)

There I managed D1nky 9.57.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> There I managed D1nky 9.57.
> 
> View attachment 52381



WTF !!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 31, 2013)

I think I blew a vid card this morning!! Have to check a bit more but when it's in the VGA led lights up.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

wow you aint having much luck, apart from those lucky cinebench scores  

tonight if im in, ill get mine to uber speed and try but I doubt I can hit those scores tbh!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll see if I could get a higher score in CineBench


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 31, 2013)

Rig is up´n running, damn bios is more complex than the Formula was .....


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just wanted to post up some shots of the FX-6350 in action. This is a really nice chip especially compared to my 8350!!







What's going on D1nky I see you're not leading Durvelle's challenge??


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

Ive seen it but haven't benched yet, my new fittings should be here tomorrow and I get to lap my heatsink.

I got mx2, bad seat and a kink in my loop so temps aren't nice.

I found an old bench at 5377mhz so posted that lol


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 1, 2013)

Can't see why not. I was gonna throw my 9.44 up there but it's 30MHz over. But you guys have at it. Is it open to Intel too or just AMD? The only limitation I saw was 5400MHz
I picked up some Phobya HeGrease extreme and I like it. Just used it for second time when I swapped the chips this morning. Good easy clean up and seems to work quite well.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

I looked at gelid gc extreme, it came top on a couple reviews.

theres also EK indigo extreme, which is No1 but needs 90*c to melt in. (and £20 for two uses)

I ran out of pk3 which was my favourite. and anyone that sees durvelles challenge with an intel chip will literally rape it lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Can't see why not. I was gonna throw my 9.44 up there but it's 30MHz over. But you guys have at it. Is it open to Intel too or just AMD? The only limitation I saw was 5400MHz
> I picked up some Phobya HeGrease extreme and I like it. Just used it for second time when I swapped the chips this morning. Good easy clean up and seems to work quite well.



Its limited to the FX 4 series and A10 series


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 1, 2013)

So I guess my 6350 is out then,


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> So I guess my 6350 is out then,



Yep.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2013)

Challenge taken down after i noticed d1nky used a FX 8350


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

it wasn't cpu specific?

Hardware limitations: a processor running at 5400MHz or less


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 1, 2013)

That's why I asked about Intel??


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

hes put another for piledriver 4.9ghz and 7970! 3d11


I wish you could of included a 7950


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 1, 2013)

that leaves me out too. The closest I have is a 6850 and it's in another machine.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hes put another for piledriver 4.9ghz and 7970! 3d11
> 
> 
> I wish you could of included a 7950



I could if you want. I could edit it and i thought it was specific :shadedshu


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

I cant bench at the moment so theres little point.

the best 3d11 I have is 11702, and over 4.9ghz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I cant bench at the moment so theres little point.
> 
> the best 3d11 I have is 11702, and over 4.9ghz





11974 for me 4.8GHz


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2013)

Well I had me a serious scare today. I had been having some glitches here and there and figured I had screwed my 7 installation with a failed chipset install. So I decided to re-install win7 again this am. Things went well until my chipset insall failed again then had issues starting had to reset bios etc.. got it going and reverted to the Microsoft Sata driver since I thought maybe that was what set it off. Then the same issues with the restart. Did a direct key flash on the Bios thinking maybe it was corrupted and almost but still no go. So I pulled the CPU , maybe I broke it already ??? That's when I noticed the water!!!! I didn't have the underside of the block insulated well enough and water seeped in between the CPU and socket. I could see the marks on the bottom of the CPU it even had a couple or three pins that looked a bit black.   
Long story short with the help of a hairdryer a nail file and a needle I have managed to resurrect the board and while I let it dry out I tried the 6350 in the M5A99FX pro R 2.0 with a CM V-8 cooler. I had to know if it was doinked and couldn't wait. 
It started right up and that made me feel a bit better . 
So beware of condensation!!


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 3, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Well I had me a serious scare today. I had been having some glitches here and there and figured I had screwed my 7 installation with a failed chipset install. So I decided to re-install win7 again this am. Things went well until my chipset insall failed again then had issues starting had to reset bios etc.. got it going and reverted to the Microsoft Sata driver since I thought maybe that was what set it off. Then the same issues with the restart. Did a direct key flash on the Bios thinking maybe it was corrupted and almost but still no go. So I pulled the CPU , maybe I broke it already ??? That's when I noticed the water!!!! I didn't have the underside of the block insulated well enough and water seeped in between the CPU and socket. I could see the marks on the bottom of the CPU it even had a couple or three pins that looked a bit black.
> Long story short with the help of a hairdryer a nail file and a needle I have managed to resurrect the board and while I let it dry out I tried the 6350 in the M5A99FX pro R 2.0 with a CM V-8 cooler. I had to know if it was doinked and couldn't wait.
> It started right up and that made me feel a bit better .
> So beware of condensation!!



that´s why i use real NON Conductive Liquid ! 

PrimoChill Ice - Non Conductivity Test - YouTube

stains like hell but keeps ya system secure


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> that´s why i use real NON Conductive Liquid !
> 
> PrimoChill Ice - Non Conductivity Test - YouTube
> 
> stains like hell but keeps ya system secure



It wasn't a leak tho it was the result of condensation from the bottom of my block. And it seeped in between the CPU and socket.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

man that sucks! now I know a bit more about your loop 

glad it wasn't catastrophic!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ya me to this is all new for me and didn't expect that to happen. I have the rest of it insulated now I have some soft styrofoam under my block and around the socket should keep the air away from it. It's been very humid here lately and didn't work out well for me!!
EDIT: I figured you'd catch on to me sooner or later D1nky


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> It wasn't a leak tho it was the result of condensation from the bottom of my block. And it seeped in between the CPU and socket.



I have to believe it was a leak as non of us had that problem and I've been running my loop for about a 1 1/2 months now.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

NO one here knows what crazy loop hes got (apart from me) and well I don't know too much.

I believe johan, ive seen partial picks and plans. and I can guarantee it was condensation, or the cpu was CRYING!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> NO one here knows what crazy loop hes got (apart from me) and well I don't know too much.
> 
> I believe johan, ive seen partial picks and plans. and I can guarantee it was condensation, or the cpu was CRYING!



Lol what the h** is he running


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> NO one here knows what crazy loop hes got (apart from me) and well I don't know too much.
> 
> I believe johan, ive seen partial picks and plans. and I can guarantee it was condensation, or the cpu was CRYING!



I just make it squeal then comes the crying


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

thought as much!

btw johan I report all your submissions that beat me


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thought as much!
> 
> btw johan I report all your submissions that beat me



Report?? Nothing wrong with my submissions! They're all legit. 
You're starting to catchon eh? It's only distilled water!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

im joking! that made you message pretty quick lol

I know youre an honest bencher! my loop isn't fixed yet. my fittings were meant to be here but aren't!

getting annoyed and hate not beating your cinebench


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Gonna destroy both of your CineBench scores. Just wait.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

im using durvelles scores and reposting them as mine if he does HAHAHAHA!

power of the captain


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im using durvelles scores and reposting them as mine if he does HAHAHAHA!
> 
> power of the captain





Gonna watermark it now


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im joking! that made you message pretty quick lol
> 
> I know youre an honest bencher! my loop isn't fixed yet. my fittings were meant to be here but aren't!
> 
> getting annoyed and hate not beating your cinebench





Durvelle27 said:


> Gonna destroy both of your CineBench scores. Just wait.



Good luck guys winter's coming and they're only gonna get better!! 



d1nky said:


> im using durvelles scores and reposting them as mine if he does HAHAHAHA!
> 
> power of the captain



Who's reporting who?? Ya I was cooking supper and had the lappy open.I'm still fixing the mess I made with the BIG RIG. New windows new bios so all my profiles are gone. This set me back a bit!!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Gonna watermark it now
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha



Nice!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice!!



Lol


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

^^ haha ill watermark over your watermark!

don't worry Britain gets colder than Canada (I wish) and benching will be fun, youll be pumping slush puppy and ill be pumping cold water ha!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ^^ haha ill watermark over your watermark!
> 
> don't worry Britain gets colder than Canada (I wish) and benching will be fun, youll be pumping slush puppy and ill be pumping cold water ha!



A bit o antifreeze fixes the slush puppies. I'll have to bench with my parka on!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> A bit o antifreeze fixes the slush puppies. I'll have to bench with my parka on!



haha, last winter when I was on air. I used to throw all my clothes on, open the window, pc next to it and beast it!

lil 4100/7950 done pretty well tbh. those were the days my 7950 could do around 11.8k gfx 3d11 VALID


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> A bit o antifreeze fixes the slush puppies. I'll have to bench with my parka on!



Been there done that got the t-shirt.







Had to go to dexcool/water mix to get it to stop freezing up on me.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ^^ haha ill watermark over your watermark!
> 
> don't worry Britain gets colder than Canada (I wish) and benching will be fun, youll be pumping slush puppy and ill be pumping cold water ha!



you can't watermark my watermark as its water


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 4, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> It wasn't a leak tho it was the result of condensation from the bottom of my block. And it seeped in between the CPU and socket.





Durvelle27 said:


> I have to believe it was a leak as non of us had that problem and I've been running my loop for about a 1 1/2 months now.




Kinda Strange situation, i´ve got loops running in my old rig over 5 and 2nd newer rig over 1 years and never had some issues in that way....  and my boards are fully equip´d with WB´s (NB/PWM/SB/GPU) , also never read here that ppl had some...... with phase cooling or LN2 i belive it happens, but not on regular WB´s


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 4, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Kinda Strange situation, i´ve got loops running in my old rig over 5 and 2nd newer rig over 1 years and never had some issues in that way....  and my boards are fully equip´d with WB´s (NB/PWM/SB/GPU) , also never read here that ppl had some...... with phase cooling or LN2 i belive it happens, but not on regular WB´s



He's probably running a TEC. The only way for condensation to form is sub-ambient cooling.

On that note, Johan, have you considered the ol' dielectric grease in the socket approach to prevent condensation from forming in it?


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 4, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Kinda Strange situation, i´ve got loops running in my old rig over 5 and 2nd newer rig over 1 years and never had some issues in that way....  and my boards are fully equip´d with WB´s (NB/PWM/SB/GPU) , also never read here that ppl had some...... with phase cooling or LN2 i belive it happens, but not on regular WB´s


Nope just regular water. No TEC plate or anything fancy. I just tapped into the fish pond. Water is a steady 15c .I do get the odd golfish stuck in the line.


Random Murderer said:


> He's probably running a TEC. The only way for condensation to form is sub-ambient cooling.
> 
> On that note, Johan, have you considered the ol' dielectric grease in the socket approach to prevent condensation from forming in it?



Nope never thought of that. I beefed up my insulation around an under the block. No chance of air getting at it so with luck the problem is solved.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nope just regular water. No TEC plate or anything fancy. I just tapped into the fish pond. Water is a steady 15c .I do get the odd golfish stuck in the line.
> 
> 
> Nope never thought of that. I beefed up my insulation around an under the block. No chance of air getting at it so with luck the problem is solved.



So your the guy that stole my pet goldie


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 4, 2013)

That was me!!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> That was me!!!



I want him back


----------



## Irony (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol. I've considered getting a pump like you've talked about and hooking up a car radiator to it. I have several I could get my hands on cuz my Dad used to have a mechanic/body shop


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 4, 2013)

Irony said:


> Lol. I've considered getting a pump like you've talked about and hooking up a car radiator to it. I have several I could get my hands on cuz my Dad used to have a mechanic/body shop



If you go that direction, don't use a radiator. Rather, use a heater core.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> If you go that direction, don't use a radiator. Rather, use a heater core.



The good ones though have to get the copper cores instead of the crummy aluminum ones.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

You talking about the beefy matrix? dense as hell and multi chamber?


----------



## Irony (Sep 4, 2013)

I have Some heater cores too. Why that instead of radiator? I mean other than size


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 4, 2013)

Less fins so it's a lot quieter. A boat load of fans can make a lot of noise if you have to crank them up to  push through something tha dense. Theyre designed for 100 km winds.


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey FX OC'ers!

Our TPU WCG Team is hosting a Challenge (9/20 thru 9/22)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190156

Your invited to bring your FX chips over to assist and possibly win a game, a prize, or bragging rights


----------



## Irony (Sep 5, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Less fins so it's a lot quieter. A boat load of fans can make a lot of noise if you have to crank them up to  push through something tha dense. Theyre designed for 100 km winds.



Oh I see. Also an ac condenser from a car wouldn't be bad. All aluminum usually or brass and thinner fins. 

One thing I think would be pretty awesome but maybe a little less feasible is a custom phase change system with refrigerant and a compressor and the whole 9 yards. You can get a little window unit that'll make 35-40 degree temperatures for less than 100 bucks. Slight modification and you could have subzero cooling. I'm going into residential AC

Lol maybe that's a terrible idea


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2013)

Irony said:


> Oh I see. Also an ac condenser from a car wouldn't be bad. All aluminum usually or brass and thinner fins.
> 
> One thing I think would be pretty awesome but maybe a little less feasible is a custom phase change system with refrigerant and a compressor and the whole 9 yards. You can get a little window unit that'll make 35-40 degree temperatures for less than 100 bucks. Slight modification and you could have subzero cooling. I'm going into residential AC
> 
> Lol maybe that's a terrible idea



Nah, some guys on xs build them quite often. As long as you know what you're doing, you can make some great ss units.


----------



## Irony (Sep 6, 2013)

I added in a 120 rad I got a while back a few days ago. Dropped idle water temps from about 28c to 26c. Dropped full load water temp from like 35 to 32. Im happy with that.


----------



## os2wiz (Sep 6, 2013)

Irony said:


> Oh I see. Also an ac condenser from a car wouldn't be bad. All aluminum usually or brass and thinner fins.
> 
> One thing I think would be pretty awesome but maybe a little less feasible is a custom phase change system with refrigerant and a compressor and the whole 9 yards. You can get a little window unit that'll make 35-40 degree temperatures for less than 100 bucks. Slight modification and you could have subzero cooling. I'm going into residential AC
> 
> Lol maybe that's a terrible idea



There is a fellow on overclock.net in the AMD FX Vishera Owners Club that actually built a refrigerator in a wooden box . He has his pc on a shelf in the refrigerated box.not sure how condensation is handled, but he apparently took that into consideration.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2013)

loop and lapping done tomorrow day time, benching at night!

in a few weeks time ill probably do a refit with a few mods.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2013)

Packing up to leave houston for south dakota tonight should hopefully have some benchmarks at least on air by middle of next week.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks man, the hwbot thread has been quiet lately. 

 hopefully I know of a few that will be posting scores soon!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks man, the hwbot thread has been quiet lately.
> 
> hopefully I know of a few that will be posting scores soon!



I'm one. Res and fans will be here Monday


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2013)

is this some good memory


G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR...


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> is this some good memory
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR...



there are some tighter/faster ripjaw blues around and for about the same price, howver I just noticed the price of these. $50 lifetime warranty on gskill products and I bet these can be clocked either way, tight or speed.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> there are some tighter/faster ripjaw blues around and for about the same price, howver I just noticed the price of these. $50 lifetime warranty on gskill products and I bet these can be clocked either way, tight or speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so there are worth getting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> is this some good memory
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR...



Seems like a very solid set of RAM my friend.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2013)

someone else has the ares, they said good things I believe.

maybe someone else can talk more, but looks good to me for the speed/price and warranty.

can always return them in 30days.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thx guys


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2013)

im actually pretty jealous, $53 is £33. 

that's an absolutely incredible price for 8gb 2133mhz gskill ram!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im actually pretty jealous, $53 is £33.
> 
> that's an absolutely incredible price for 8gb 2133mhz gskill ram!



Yea newegg is having a huge sell and the good thing is the warehouse is only 20mins from me so i can just pick them up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea newegg is having a huge sell and the good thing is the warehouse is only 20mins from me so i can just pick them up



I envy you


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I envy you


----------



## suraswami (Sep 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea newegg is having a huge sell and the good thing is the warehouse is only 20mins from me so i can just pick them up



yup, go pick up that ram and send me the corsair


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2013)

nvm


----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2013)

so I finally lapped the 8350.

temp gain id say around 5-6*c off before, temps rise a lot more slowly and drop a lot more quicker than before.

this is with air in the loop and paste hasn't cured, second run of prime






there was no concave on this chip, it was flat as hell and so was the block. maybe because its brand new...














Overall well worth losing warranty on a brand new chip, still cant get 5ghz stable tho. needs some serious time on it and I cba.

sorry about pics, phone and shitty monitor


----------



## nemesis.ie (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice. Just out of interest, what kind of mesh is on the top of the case?

I ask as it looks like the rad fans are exhausting and I found on my HAF-X that because of the grille on the top, the cooling (H100i) worked better drawing air in from the top which may be counter-intuitive but that was the case.  Might be worth trying if you have not done so already.

I had a brick wall on my 8350 (one of the first ones out) at around 4630MHz, tweaked the RAM interleaving/ganging and such and managed  4700 (5.5hrs OCCT stable) more it seems will need lots more voltage or extreme water so I'm not sure it's worth it.  So the next job will be to optimise at 4600 I think.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2013)

theres no mesh up top, not much point because like ya said its an exhaust.


@ johan.... man those cinebench scores are ridiculous, im struggling to bench at 5.5ghz itll either hard lock or error.

im getting there slowly but I wont beat you, its not possible with a regular loop lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its not possible



That's quitter-talk. Get back in the game! You have another chip should you fry that one


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> theres no mesh up top, not much point because like ya said its an exhaust.
> 
> 
> @ johan.... man those cinebench scores are ridiculous, im struggling to bench at 5.5ghz itll either hard lock or error.
> ...



Sorry haven't been around much lately. I'm still recovering from my " mishap" last week.  You're right though that will be a tough one to beat, so I haven't went back to even see if I can get better. Been concentrating on a different bench lately






Random Murderer said:


> That's quitter-talk. Get back in the game! You have another chip should you fry that one



That chip D1nky has is a nice one. I'd be nice to it and blow up a different one.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

ive only got one chip and its lapped 

its getting colder here, and well cinebench loves the coolness!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive only got one chip and its lapped
> 
> its getting colder here, and well cinebench loves the coolness!



Oh yes it does.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

atm I got to get a decent valid 3d11, im not no.1 on the site so that's first. by then it should be cold enough for cinebench, ive reflashed my bios, not sure why but it likes it for getting higher clocks.

my cpu idles at around 20-23*c 1.55v  not bad for a loop in 15*c

ill be coming for them scores, and if I cant ill pay you to remove them hahaha!


----------



## nemesis.ie (Sep 10, 2013)

Speaking of BIOSes, I vaguely recall seeing some chatter about 6 months or more ago about an 18xx beta BIOS for the Crosshair V (non-Z) but can't seem to locate anything about it now.

Does anyone know of one newer than 1703?

Cheers!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

YOOOOO JOHAN! I BEAT YOU!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ill be coming for them scores, and if I cant ill pay you to remove them hahaha!



I'm warning you up front D1nky it won't be cheap. 



d1nky said:


> YOOOOO JOHAN! I BEAT YOU!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130910/bug.png




WTF!! 
Could have at least made it believable!!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

lol it bugged out big time, ran all half way through, crashed and then gave me this!

I cant get near 5.5ghz on cinebench, im not temp limited but its the mobo wont let me put in 1.7v and run cine.

1.66v is the max, its strange as different benches hardlocks on different volts. may loosen the ram and cpunb and see what that does tho I doubt itll give good points.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 10, 2013)

Do you mean there is no higher option for voltage or it just won't take it.

You should be able to alter that in you hardware health screen under critical voltage?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Do you mean there is no higher option for voltage or it just won't take it.
> 
> You should be able to alter that in you hardware health screen under critical voltage?



My bios is very simple, I don't have any extra voltages than the standard ones and PLL is a choice of 1.56 and 1.70. 

Oh the chip can take more volts, just the board freaks out and shuts off.


I may contact asrock and see if they have any extreme bios versions available


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 10, 2013)

This isn't the main voltage screen it's the hardware health which sets your limits for fan speeds/temps etc. My board wouldn't go above 1.6 until I specifically told it to ignore the voltages.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> This isn't the main voltage screen it's the hardware health which sets your limits for fan speeds/temps etc. My board wouldn't go above 1.6 until I specifically told it to ignore the voltages.



I wish I had that feature, this bios uefi is like the first ever uefis with standard volts and that's it. goes so far and gives in!

ive emailed asrock asking if there are any extreme bios versions or similar, asus has LN2 features that can unlock volt limits... so worth a shot


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I wish I had that feature, this bios uefi is like the first ever uefis with standard volts and that's it. goes so far and gives in!
> 
> ive emailed asrock asking if there are any extreme bios versions or similar, asus has LN2 features that can unlock volt limits... so worth a shot



That's strange. After I told mine to ignore the voltage I think my limit is 1.9v now, 1.8v for sure but I'm leaning for 1.9v.

I'm still messing with my OSes. I must have installed Win7 5 times over the last week and I think last night I finally figured out the problem. 
The chipset package I was installing had the Win8 drivers as well. So long story short I didn't install AMD's SATA/AHCI driver and things seem to be working much better now.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

do you use RT7 lite to strip the OS down and convert to iso.

take all the fat off including LAN/audio/security/updates etc

done properly you can get servies/processes down to about 20-30


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> That's strange. After I told mine to ignore the voltage I think my limit is 1.9v now, 1.8v for sure but I'm leaning for 1.9v.



You have an Asus board. Chances are the option you're speaking of is either "Anti-Surge Support"(disable it to keep the board from freaking out and shutting down or throttling when high currents are pushed through the VRMs) or "Extreme Overvoltage" or "Extreme OV"(which allows setting voltages above a particular threshold, on the RIVE it's 1.6V).
I don't think ASRock has an equivalent for either of those.
Regardless, that board has given him nothing but problems while trying to push that FX. I think the VRM section is just not up to the task of keeping stability during such stress.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> You have an Asus board. Chances are the option you're speaking of is either "Anti-Surge Support"(disable it to keep the board from freaking out and shutting down or throttling when high currents are pushed through the VRMs) or "Extreme Overvoltage" or "Extreme OV"(which allows setting voltages above a particular threshold, on the RIVE it's 1.6V).
> I don't think ASRock has an equivalent for either of those.
> Regardless, that board has given him nothing but problems while trying to push that FX. I think the VRM section is just not up to the task of keeping stability during such stress.



EXACTLY. I bought it thinking 12phases on the cpu, big vrm block WOW! (and costs less)

comes down to a brilliant loop to find out the mobo isn't as strong as it looks, I know those features are there for safety reasons but id like a chance to disable them.

I really do think its the current protection, but always told no by similar users. but they don't push above 1.6v and 5.45ghz 

the weaker less stressing benches like hwbot prime are ok, but most are not.

asus haters usually say these features are meaningless, but I want them!

thanks random.

I have emailed asrock saying I want to put this mobo on LN2 and beat the competition, so lets see what they say.


----------



## Irony (Sep 10, 2013)

Id be interested in seeing what they say about thay bios too. This board does seem to be the bottleneck somehow. Alot of times it wont boot much above 1.6v. Also I've been noticing that settings are different in hardware monitor and cpuz than what its set in bios. Not sure what to think of that


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 10, 2013)

damn, received my crosshair V back from RMA no upgrade to -Z , grrrrrrr
lets see if it runs, since it´s repaired not replaced as far i compare serial no.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> You have an Asus board. Chances are the option you're speaking of is either "Anti-Surge Support"(disable it to keep the board from freaking out and shutting down or throttling when high currents are pushed through the VRMs) or "Extreme Overvoltage" or "Extreme OV"(which allows setting voltages above a particular threshold, on the RIVE it's 1.6V).
> I don't think ASRock has an equivalent for either of those.
> Regardless, that board has given him nothing but problems while trying to push that FX. I think the VRM section is just not up to the task of keeping stability during such stress.



Yes I do, the Sabertooth and the power is a 2 part thing. In the LLC section it needs to be set to 140% overcurrent and then in the monitor section needs to have voltage set to ignore. 
@ D1nky I was talking about my everyday drive that I was having issues with Win7, same rig multple drives. I haven't made a stripped down version of 7. I usually just shut down things I don't want running from task manager.


----------



## Irony (Sep 10, 2013)

I open msconfig and click on diagnostic startup, which starts it with everything killed except for the most essential drivers; video card, mouse/keyboard and stuff. Got a couple tenths higher score in cinebench and at least a hundred or more higher in 3dmark just doing that with no other changes. Lol, this is a pretty old windows install, probably close to a year. Probably screwed up a bit too considering its seen hundreds of blue screens and hardlocks lol


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 11, 2013)

Irony said:


> I open msconfig and click on diagnostic startup, which starts it with everything killed except for the most essential drivers; video card, mouse/keyboard and stuff. Got a couple tenths higher score in cinebench and at least a hundred or more higher in 3dmark just doing that with no other changes. Lol, this is a pretty old windows install, probably close to a year. Probably screwed up a bit too considering its seen hundreds of blue screens and hardlocks lol



I'll give that a try sounds pretty simple. I've never been great with software. My strip down attempts have never really worked too well.


----------



## Irony (Sep 11, 2013)

My idle memory usage is right around 400mb if I do that, leaves lots of resources for everything else.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

got an email back from an asrock rep, he said he didn't have one but is asking someone else if they do...

so maybe there is an alternative/extreme bios for this mobo, otherwise he would of said no straight away.

fingers crossed, and he said just remember to cool the vrms, nice guy tbh. Most are ignorant and always say no and remind about warranties blah blah blah


----------



## Irony (Sep 11, 2013)

That would be cool. Man I would love if there was a vrm block for this board. I guess they don't get excessively hot close to 60 with high volts


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> got an email back from an asrock rep, he said he didn't have one but is asking someone else if they do...
> 
> so maybe there is an alternative/extreme bios for this mobo, otherwise he would of said no straight away.
> 
> fingers crossed, and he said just remember to cool the vrms, nice guy tbh. Most are ignorant and always say no and remind about warranties blah blah blah



the guys @ anfitec usually produce WB´s for MB for low $$ if u send them the mobo for measuring so they can fullfill their productline, would that help ?
i could get ya a grip to them if you want

they also have universal VRM blocks








universal VRM block templates to check 
http://anfi-tec.de/UPCskizze.pdf

same for NB/SB
http://anfi-tec.de/UCDskizze.pdf

use cardboard for your templates (1:1) ...... as mentioned in the pdf


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> the guys @ anfitec usually produce WB´s for MB for low $$ if u send them the mobo for measuring so they can fullfill their productline, would that help ?
> i could get ya a grip to them if you want
> 
> they also have universal VRM blocks
> ...





THANKS MAN!

I don't think ill be adding a block to the vrms tho, im already thinking on a 3770k platform.

I modded the vrms with a fan and they stay pretty cool and never get hot with benching.  others may be interested tho.

so whens your rig up and running?!


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 11, 2013)

ROG is back in Biz on CH5F-Z and my 2nd CH5F just arrived from RMA , checked it last night if all works, since it´s the same i send them.....

done some test on the -Z had the 8150 stable @ 5Ghz with 2.6HT , 2.6NB and 2100 on ram , the -Z has plently of OC features compared to the non -Z, i need to dig more into all the switches i found in the Bios


so u wanna go on intel ha, traitor


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> ROG is back in Biz on CH5F-Z and my 2nd CH5F just arrived from RMA , checked it last night if all works, since it´s the same i send them.....
> 
> done some test on the -Z had the 8150 stable @ 5Ghz with 2.6 , 2.6 and 2100 on ram , the -Z has plently of OC features compared to the non -Z, i need to dig more into all the switches i found in the Bios
> 
> ...



been thinking about it just for benching purposes, I got to finish this build completely then maybe new year or something.

and then id probably try and get some extreme cooling and learn with the 8350

that's just an idea tho.

these asrock boards are pretty weak with all the features tbh, hopefully some clever dick will realise that people like to abuse hardware lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 11, 2013)

New RAM just arrived


----------



## kannas (Sep 12, 2013)

Just a quick question;

can I clean off the thermal compound with local surgical spirit that has ethanol instead of iso propanol?

thanks


----------



## d1nky (Sep 12, 2013)

I used to use white spirit, tend to use methylated spirits and once used saliva hahaha!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 12, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> New RAM just arrived
> 
> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/138/9i8e.jpg



Nice I hope they work as good for you as the ones I have. They're not the fastes around but they are pretty flexible and have taken up to 1.87v so far without dying





kannas said:


> Just a quick question;
> 
> can I clean off the thermal compound with local surgical spirit that has ethanol instead of iso propanol?
> 
> thanks



That should be fine just don't get sloppy with it. If you have them around coffe filters work great they're tough and lint free. And jus make sure that the alcohol/water has dried before re-applying the TIM


----------



## kannas (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks for the replies .

one more question; having an intake fan to blow air on the back plate of the cpu help reduce temps by atleast couple of degrees?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice I hope they work as good for you as the ones I have. They're not the fastes around but they are pretty flexible and have taken up to 1.87v so far without dying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so far i can only get 

2133MHz 11-11-11-30 1.55v & 1866MHz 9-9-9-27 1.5v


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 12, 2013)

kannas said:


> thanks for the replies .
> 
> one more question; having an intake fan to blow air on the back plate of the cpu help reduce temps by atleast couple of degrees?



what you try to archive ? 

if you wanna overclock, you should have some decent airflow in your case, and yes shure you can drop "some" degrees if you place a fan directly to the components.....


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 12, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> so far i can only get
> 
> 2133MHz 11-11-11-30 1.55v & 1866MHz 9-9-9-27 1.5v



which are they basically rated 1866 ?
i had mine running on 2100 @ 1,6 volts  (1866)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> which are they basically rated 1866 ?
> i had mine running on 2100 @ 1,6 volts  (1866)



They are rated 

1866MHz  9-10-9-28 1.5v


----------



## kannas (Sep 12, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> what you try to archive ?
> 
> if you wanna overclock, you should have some decent airflow in your case, and yes shure you can drop "some" degrees if you place a fan directly to the components.....



here's my thread:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190391

I have problem if i go above 4.4 Ghz with H80i on fx 8350

trying to mod my case to fit in extra fans.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 12, 2013)

kannas said:


> here's my thread:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190391
> 
> ...




you go on push/pull on that h80i ?
i think it fools ya a bit with the temp or you messed it up with (to much) thermal compound
try to pickup this 

http://www.cpuid.com/news/47-cpuid_reviewer_kit_for_amd_fx_bulldozer.html

and recheck your temps


----------



## kannas (Sep 12, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> you go on push/pull on that h80i ?
> i think it fools ya a bit with the temp or you messed it up with (to much) thermal compound
> try to pickup this
> 
> ...




Yes push/pull config--exhaust at rear. One fan each at side and front for intake. In thread people suggested to keep side panel open and check, i dont think that will make a huge impact but sure a couple of degress.

I had same issue with the pre-applied compound, so I got antec formula 7 and same results.

I just feel like keeping my case in a fridge and OC the hell out of it


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 12, 2013)

kannas said:


> Yes push/pull config--exhaust at rear. One fan each at side and front for intake. In thread people suggested to keep side panel open and check, i dont think that will make a huge impact but sure a couple of degress.
> 
> I had same issue with the pre-applied compound, so I got antec formula 7 and same results.
> 
> I just feel like keeping my case in a fridge and OC the hell out of it



if you applied that much like shown it´s ok, i do less






since u have the 80i what does the corsair software tells ya on rpm of the pump/fans


----------



## kannas (Sep 12, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> if you applied that much like shown it´s ok, i do less
> 
> http://store.antec.com/productimages/Originals/root/Formula7_action.jpg
> 
> since u have the 80i what does the corsair software tells ya on rpm of the pump/fans



i think i applied just a lil more than that.

i have the pumps on max speed. so they are around 2600-2700 rpm.

pump too max speed. dont remberber the rpm.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 12, 2013)

kannas said:


> i think i applied just a lil more than that.
> 
> i have the pumps on max speed. so they are around 2600-2700 rpm.
> 
> pump too max speed. dont remberber the rpm.



well i lil more is too much m8
try reseat use less


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 12, 2013)

kannas said:


> here's my thread:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190391
> 
> ...



I just checked your thread and I think I know the problem. The 8350 pulls a lot of power and the VRM on the 99fx pro wouldn't hanle mine much over 4.5. Even if you have fans on the VRM 





Durvelle27 said:


> They are rated
> 
> 1866MHz  9-10-9-28 1.5v


and on the socket at the back of the board it'll still be limited.
Mine are rated at 11's 2133 1.65v
I can run it at 7-9-8-24-33-1T with 1.8+v


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 12, 2013)

@ D1nky I just remembered a thread in another forum and I know they had that Fatlady in the 1.7 range I'll have to do some digging but I'll find it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130912/Capture021.jpg



Worth the $$$?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Worth the $$$?



Wasn't that expensive. $350 isn't awful for a CPU IMO







On air with my CM V10, just playing with it.


----------



## kannas (Sep 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I just checked your thread and I think I know the problem. The 8350 pulls a lot of power and the VRM on the 99fx pro wouldn't hanle mine much over 4.5. Even if you have fans on the VRM
> and on the socket at the back of the board it'll still be limited.
> Mine are rated at 11's 2133 1.65v
> I can run it at 7-9-8-24-33-1T with 1.8+v



so i cant go above 4.4 on this MoBo?? 

that's really sad..


----------



## kannas (Sep 13, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> well i lil more is too much m8
> try reseat use less



tried reseating too with less TIM same results...


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Wasn't that expensive. $350 isn't awful for a CPU IMO
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130912/Capture023.jpg
> 
> On air with my CM V10, just playing with it.



Is that the 9370?? Looks good for air that V_core is right in line with an 8350 on water.



kannas said:


> so i cant go above 4.4 on this MoBo??
> 
> that's really sad..



Not too likely. If you get really creative with some fans on the VRM and one on the back of the board you might get another 1-200 mhz. Like I said I had the same board and with the 8350 4.5 was my max stable. 

@ D1nky

I found it My buddy had orders to crank up another guys 6300 to hit 5.5, he did it on the Fatlady with 1.728v   http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7408179&postcount=2

 So I PM'd him and this is what he gave me for specs. He's an old DFI mobo employee and knows his stuff

Re: Fatlady



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just an FYI heads up.

Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional 

Vcore ++++ BIOS between 0.6000 Volt and 1.7500 Volt in steps of 0.0125 Volt (Vcore depends on CPU)

VIO/VDD ++++ VMem (DDR3 voltage) 1.250 - 2.065 Volt, NB 1.110 - 1.655 V, CPU NB 0.6000 - 1.7500 V, HT 1.110 - 1.390 Volt, CPUVDDA 2.56 - 2.70 Volt and PCIE 1.81 - 1.92 Volt.

So it is possible just have to figure out how to remove your limit..


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2013)

^^ thanks, its kind of easier to get a lower TDP chip pass certain volt thresholds.

ive tried adjusting all the volts and pushing more, even have vdda 2.70. 

Ill be benching this weekend and testing more, lol ive even read rgones posts on the fatlady before when googling it.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ^^ thanks, its kind of easier to get a lower TDP chip pass certain volt thresholds.
> 
> ive tried adjusting all the volts and pushing more, even have vdda 2.70.
> 
> Ill be benching this weekend and testing more, lol ive even read rgones posts on the fatlady before when googling it.



I still think there has to be some area in the bios that you can shut the safeties off. Since that's what I believe is stopping you from going above 1.66v. He said if he had it hooked up ATM he wouldve checked it out but he's back on his old CHV


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2013)

theres not many people that have gone far with this mobo, im waiting on asrock to see if there is an extreme bios. ive searched the user manual and bios many times. its lame lol

it doesn't like the volts at all and its a battle.

when I get some spare cash I may even buy a CHVF to see what the difference is. 

thank you for helping tho

#edit: ive been doing some reading and seems people keep their LLC disabled to and adjust volts from there, ive always kept it 25% to keep voltage equal to bios set 

ill test it out tonight


----------



## kannas (Sep 13, 2013)

will replacing the stock fans of corsair h80i with the other fans that have high rpm and cfm help in decrease temps?

coz i noticed when i run fans at quiet mode the temps are 4-6 C higher than running them at max speeds.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 13, 2013)

kannas said:


> will replacing the stock fans of corsair h80i with the other fans that have high rpm and cfm help in decrease temps?
> 
> coz i noticed when i run fans at quiet mode the temps are 4-6 C higher than running them at max speeds.



That's fine but not what I was getting at. Reducing the core temp may help but your real problem is the socket/VRM getting hot and heating the rest of the board. With the H80 cooler you have taken away most if not of the airflow you would have had in the socket/vrm area, an air cooler would create some movement/turbulance there. You will need to put a fan in pointed directly into that back corner of the system and if you have a hole in the mobo tray behind the CPU put a fan there to move air over the back of the MOBO socket/vrm. Both of these will help and like I say may give you another 1-200 mhz.



d1nky said:


> theres not many people that have gone far with this mobo, im waiting on asrock to see if there is an extreme bios. ive searched the user manual and bios many times. its lame lol
> 
> it doesn't like the volts at all and its a battle.
> 
> ...



So can you acyually set the voltage over 1.66 or does the board stop there. Like I said mees with the monitoring/safety section, dollars to doughnuts there's a failsafe that needs to be disabled.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> So can you acyually set the voltage over 1.66 or does the board stop there. Like I said mees with the monitoring/safety section, dollars to doughnuts there's a failsafe that needs to be disabled



what happens is, I could select any voltage pass 1.7v and boot. but soon as the cpu is stressed/benched it hardlocks. 

the more demanding the test the lower level of volts it can handle.

for example, superpi can run any volts. 3dmark maxes 1.6v no matter the clock, and cinebench is limited to about 1.65v anyclock


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what happens is, I could select any voltage pass 1.7v and boot. but soon as the cpu is stressed/benched it hardlocks.
> 
> the more demanding the test the lower level of volts it can handle.
> 
> for example, superpi can run any volts. 3dmark maxes 1.6v no matter the clock, and cinebench is limited to about 1.65v anyclock



Definitely sounds like a fail-safe. Over-current protection on the VRMs possibly?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Definitely sounds like a fail-safe. Over-current protection on the VRMs possibly?



that's what I believe and cant disable it.

I know its not the psu, ive tried two 1kw psus lol


----------



## FX-GMC (Sep 13, 2013)

kannas said:


> so i cant go above 4.4 on this MoBo??
> 
> that's really sad..






Johan45 said:


> Not too likely. If you get really creative with some fans on the VRM and one on the back of the board you might get another 1-200 mhz. Like I said I had the same board and with the 8350 4.5 was my max stable.



My 8320 is stable at 4.6 with 99FX and the limiting factor is that i can't push vcore past 1.44 on my air cooler (core temps get too high).  I do have a fan blowing on the back of the motherboard where the VRMs are located.

What I want to know is how Durvelle has his cpu at 4.7 on a board with 4+2 power phase.  That's crazy.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2013)

FX-GMC said:


> My 8320 is stable at 4.6 with 99FX and the limiting factor is that i can't push vcore past 1.44 on my air cooler (core temps get too high).  I do have a fan blowing on the back of the motherboard where the VRMs are located.
> 
> What I want to know is how Durvelle has his cpu at 4.7 on a board with 4+2 power phase.  That's crazy.



its actually at 4.8GHz

bwahahahahahahahaha


and i think you should do more research on my board


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what happens is, I could select any voltage pass 1.7v and boot. but soon as the cpu is stressed/benched it hardlocks.
> 
> the more demanding the test the lower level of volts it can handle.
> 
> for example, superpi can run any volts. 3dmark maxes 1.6v no matter the clock, and cinebench is limited to about 1.65v anyclock



Now I'm seeing the light. 




Random Murderer said:


> Definitely sounds like a fail-safe. Over-current protection on the VRMs possibly?



Either this or your VRM just can't take it but I'd go with the first. Don't know wher it may be on your board D1nky but mine was located in the Digi power section. I set my NB to 130% and the CPU to 140% overcurrent. Also I think Phase control to extreme.



FX-GMC said:


> My 8320 is stable at 4.6 with 99FX and the limiting factor is that i can't push vcore past 1.44 on my air cooler (core temps get too high).  I do have a fan blowing on the back of the motherboard where the VRMs are located.
> 
> What I want to know is how Durvelle has his cpu at 4.7 on a board with 4+2 power phase.  That's crazy.


I'm pretty sure his is 6+2 and he also has a H2O set-up which helps keep the temps down. These chips are sensitive to temps the lower the temp the less V_Core needed for the same clock.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Now I'm seeing the light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I seriously wish I had these settings, this is what I have. (although a different skin these days)

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/43...onal_amd_990fx_motherboard_review/index4.html


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 13, 2013)

And I assume you've checked all the sub menus like ACPI and CPU configuration. Shouldn't be in ACPI but ya never know if you do have an option the is APM disable that. It lets the software control the power.


----------



## Irony (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah like dinky said thia boards bios is very simple. APM os disabled on mine, every powersaving option is disabled but it still hardlocks or doesn't even boot much above 1.6v usually, you can set it up to 1.9v I think but it wont even post. Theres no overcurrent option in it.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 13, 2013)

Irony said:


> Yeah like dinky said thia boards bios is very simple. APM os disabled on mine, every powersaving option is disabled but it still hardlocks or doesn't even boot much above 1.6v usually, you can set it up to 1.9v I think but it wont even post. Theres no overcurrent option in it.



Well that's just lame!!
 I know when I had my old cooler that's what would happen to me but I have since over come that limit. This may be cooling related. I mean were talking in the 5g range for clocks and maybe yor loop is at it's limit. Cinebench is much more demanding that Pi so that makes sense that you could run 1 and not the other. Previously when I ran cinebench over 5.2 that's exactluy what happened to me froze up!!


----------



## Irony (Sep 13, 2013)

Maybe so. Cpu gets above 50c easily at 5ghz. Still I would love to try another board. I'm out of money now tho lol. All of my computer spending will have to wait


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Is that the 9370?? Looks good for air that V_core is right in line with an 8350 on water.



Yes it is the v10 I have is probably about as cold as you can get air cooling. Tore down that case and reinstalled my ch3/B97/sammy's for the htpc and will be prepping the watercooling case later today/tomorrow.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Yes it is the v10 I have is probably about as cold as you can get air cooling. Tore down that case and reinstalled my ch3/B97/sammy's for the htpc and will be prepping the watercooling case later today/tomorrow.



don't you also have a 8350


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Yes it is the v10 I have is probably about as cold as you can get air cooling. Tore down that case and reinstalled my ch3/B97/sammy's for the htpc and will be prepping the watercooling case later today/tomorrow.



Nice I'm interested to see what this will do with some decent H20. Buddy of mine has a "good" 8350 on water and it runs prime stable at 1.5v even.  My piggy is in the 1.57 range to remain stable.



Irony said:


> Maybe so. Cpu gets above 50c easily at 5ghz. Still I would love to try another board. I'm out of money now tho lol. All of my computer spending will have to wait



I know having to pay for things is highly over-rated.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Wasn't that expensive. $350 isn't awful for a CPU IMO
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130912/Capture023.jpg
> 
> On air with my CM V10, just playing with it.



Nice.

Any stability tests done?  Any throttling?


----------



## Irony (Sep 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I know having to pay for things is highly over-rated.



Lol. Yep


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> don't you also have a 8350



Nope never bothered to buy one :rofl:



Johan45 said:


> Nice I'm interested to see what this will do with some decent H20. Buddy of mine has a "good" 8350 on water and it runs prime stable at 1.5v even.  My piggy is in the 1.57 range to remain stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I know having to pay for things is highly over-rated.



I am interested myself  should just be a higher bin...



suraswami said:


> Nice.
> 
> Any stability tests done?  Any throttling?



None so far still moving into the new house.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 13, 2013)

my board throttles the 8320 even at 3.5 ghz default.  I am going to lower the volts and lower the multi to see at what stage it stops throttling and goes full speed (without touching the LLC ofcourse).


----------



## FX-GMC (Sep 13, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> its actually at 4.8GHz
> 
> bwahahahahahahahaha
> 
> ...



Yeah, i just learned what the EVO means on that model.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2013)

FX-GMC said:


> Yeah, i just learned what the EVO means on that model.



Lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Nope never bothered to buy one :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2013)

@cdawall get some benches going on tpu hwbot when you got the time, the thread and interest is dying..

TPU is a tough crowd lol


@Johan I just noticed you've taken a couple of my topspots!  

I need to get this benching up a gear, either mobo or cooling!


----------



## Irony (Sep 14, 2013)

My kingston 2666 memory just came back, they sent me new ones on an RMA. Im actually really happy with kingston, the RMA process was quick and simple. I'm gonna install them and see what happens shortly


----------



## suraswami (Sep 14, 2013)

suraswami said:


> my board throttles the 8320 even at 3.5 ghz default.  I am going to lower the volts and lower the multi to see at what stage it stops throttling and goes full speed (without touching the LLC ofcourse).



Yay!  turned off APM and now the board doesn't throttle (with LLC set at Regular).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2013)

Mine was doing some slight throttling at 4.4, then I realized I had apm enabled. I disabled it and it is running smooth as silk. at 4.4 with 1.36v and 54c under 100% load with a hyper 212+. I am going to go ahead and spring for a H100i and bring the temps down some more and crank it up a tad more.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 14, 2013)

Irony said:


> My kingston 2666 memory just came back, they sent me new ones on an RMA. Im actually really happy with kingston, the RMA process was quick and simple. I'm gonna install them and see what happens shortly



The cpunb needs a big bump in volts to get 2500+ stable on ram and try to keep the cpunb frequency around 100mhz on top of the ram.

run aida mem bench on different configs to see if the bandwidth etc is being used effectively.

I like high speed ram, especially on benches that use all 8 cores instead of single ones.


----------



## kannas (Sep 14, 2013)

I know this is a stupid question, where are vrms located on my asus 99fx pro r 2 mobo?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 14, 2013)

kannas said:


> I know this is a stupid question, where are vrms located on my asus 99fx pro r 2 mobo?



this is a great read if youre interested 

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/prin...The-Motherboard-Voltage-Regulator-Circuit/616

pretty much a start to knowing all about vrms


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Why not



I was waiting for bette chips to come out.



d1nky said:


> @cdawall get some benches going on tpu hwbot when you got the time, the thread and interest is dying..
> 
> TPU is a tough crowd lol
> 
> ...



Wait until it gets cold then you will have more benchers running.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 14, 2013)

kannas said:


> I know this is a stupid question, where are vrms located on my asus 99fx pro r 2 mobo?



If you're looking in the side of the case the VRM circuit is located under the Blue heatsink that is nearest the back of your case and it runs up and down the one under you CPU is the NB



d1nky said:


> @cdawall get some benches going on tpu hwbot when you got the time, the thread and interest is dying..
> 
> TPU is a tough crowd lol
> 
> ...



Ya and you're lucky I was running them on win7 in compatability and not on Vista. I have made it my sole purpose to take away all your points D1nky ( insert evil laughter here) JK



 I finally think I have my Rig straightened out again.
This is just My opinion but have seen multiple users having strange probs when they update their Sabertooth BIOS to some of the newer versions. 
When I was having my issues initially and found out it was water, I had updated the bios and re-installed winders etc...
Ever since I got things dried out and up and running the rig just didn't act right strange glitches here and ther couldn't get some benches to run blah blah blah...
So I redid windows multiple times tried different chip drivers and so on what seems to have finally straightened thing out was to go back to the second oldest BIOS version. 601 seems to make my machine happy. When I was on win8 it was 803.
Seen 1 poster who updated his bios and the system wouldn't start he could however get into his bios and it seems the firmware update wan't setting the RAM properly and poop wouldn't run. This is not isolated but you don't have to take my word for it. Just if you have upgraded and things seem wonky you may want to downgrade.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 14, 2013)

Glad you have things running better now. I hope ASUS releases a much better bios for your board. Acually, I am hoping they release a Crosshair V Formula for my board too, been waiting for ages, I am sure there is room for improvement by far.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have always found that the older versions usually work better they always say don't upgrade unless you need to. Usually when you read it improved compatability that's usually at the price of performance. I had upgraded out for the sake of problem solving at the time. Didn't realize it would cause me such headaches.
Strange though typically ASUS is pretty good with the BIOS but maybe they've found some cheaper software writers.

I won't be looking for a better one since I think I have found it already!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 14, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya and you're lucky I was running them on win7 in compatability and not on Vista. I have made it my sole purpose to take away all your points D1nky ( insert evil laughter here) JK



I only run win7

I got your super1M back tho, im working on the wprime and superpi 32m again!

if I get a good outcome with the bios ill be trying that cinebench other wise im done on that.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2013)

It's almost ready to go. Should hopefully has some good 5.6+ runs on the FX here soon.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 14, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130914/20130914_085858.jpg
> 
> It's almost ready to go. Should hopefully has some good 5.6+ runs on the FX here soon.



hey nice one, theres not many 9370 submissions and the ones do look a bit weak!

good to see ya back at your rig and using the chip!


----------



## Irony (Sep 15, 2013)

9370 is $30 off at NCIX, $319.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Sep 15, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Glad you have things running better now. I hope ASUS releases a much better bios for your board. Acually, I am hoping they release a Crosshair V Formula for my board too, been waiting for ages, I am sure there is room for improvement by far.



Likewise and per the "Bulldozer conditioner" the 1703 doesn't have all the latest errata included either.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2013)

Alright my temps are now in the mid 40's @ 100% load, volts at 1.3625 and I am running at 4.4 (200x22). I think I am going to try and make the ultimate push and see where I can go with this 8350. My board maybe a limiting factor though. Then I will move to Water cooling.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 15, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Glad you have things running better now. I hope ASUS releases a much better bios for your board. Acually, I am hoping they release a Crosshair V Formula for my board too, been waiting for ages, I am sure there is room for improvement by far.



Not according to asus I and others were rebuked when asking in the Rog forum for a bios update for the crosshair V, apparently it supports 9series fx's unofficially and they wouldn't give an answer about if a bios update beyond 1703 is coming much to my dissmay.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 15, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Alright my temps are now in the mid 40's @ 100% load, volts at 1.3625 and I am running at 4.4 (200x22). I think I am going to try and make the ultimate push and see where I can go with this 8350. My board maybe a limiting factor though. Then I will move to Water cooling.



Thats not bad, you gained about 14C advantage in load temps.  Time for moar Mhz! 

I found my 8320 to run stable @ 4 Ghz with just 1.26v and showing 46C on core under full load.  Going to find how low I can go on the volts!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2013)

I am running right around 45c under load. I am also on air with a Hyper 212+ in push pull.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 15, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am running right around 45c under load. I am also on air with a Hyper 212+ in push pull.



I thought u got ur water cooler!


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 15, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Not according to asus I and others were rebuked when asking in the Rog forum for a bios update for the crosshair V, apparently it supports 9series fx's unofficially and they wouldn't give an answer about if a bios update beyond 1703 is coming much to my dissmay.



Crosshair V is EOL (End of Live) so it might be the last anyway


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 15, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Crosshair V is EOL (End of Live) so it might be the last anyway



Gay and the ch4 seemed to get more updates its a few years old max damn it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 15, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Not according to asus I and others were rebuked when asking in the Rog forum for a bios update for the crosshair V, apparently it supports 9series fx's unofficially and they wouldn't give an answer about if a bios update beyond 1703 is coming much to my dissmay.



My 5ghz run is a chvf you don't need a new bios for 9 series chip.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2013)

suraswami said:


> I thought u got ur water cooler!



Not yet but I may have something in the works


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 15, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Not yet but I may have something in the works



I'll be interested to see what you can coax out of the UD3. It'll at least give me an idea of what to expect from this UD5 when I finally have time to sit and clock it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2013)

4.4 seemed to easy for it. So we will see. I may have to up the cooling on the vrm's. Mine is the 1.1 rev. The 4.0 rev and Ud5/Ud7 boards would be a better candidate for extreme oc'ing. But I have a ideal on mosfet cooling and may do something better for the northbridge.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 15, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 4.4 seemed to easy for it. So we will see. I may have to up the cooling on the vrm's. Mine is the 1.1 rev. The 4.0 rev and Ud5/Ud7 boards would be a better candidate for extreme oc'ing. But I have a ideal on mosfet cooling and may do something better for the northbridge.



The stupid Northbridge heatsink is a cheap ass wiggly one same as my 970-UD3, I changed the hs to small vga cooler with a fan on it, its much better, runs cool.  I also put a small fan on the VRM sink.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 15, 2013)

cdawall said:


> My 5ghz run is a chvf you don't need a new bios for 9 series chip.


I just want a new bios dude im not getting a 9 anyway but I feel there is still room for improvement and I told asus rep so btw he at no point mentioned eol to me or anyone but hey its no biggie its working after all.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I only run win7
> 
> I got your super1M back tho, im working on the wprime and superpi 32m again!
> 
> if I get a good outcome with the bios ill be trying that cinebench other wise im done on that.





d1nky said:


> @cdawall get some benches going on tpu hwbot when you got the time, the thread and interest is dying..
> 
> TPU is a tough crowd lol
> 
> ...



No worries D1nky wnjoy it while it lasts. I've got this thing straightened out finally so in time they will be mine again 
Just have to get my benching OS's all straightened out. I've been kicking my buddy around over at OCF in the monthly challenge, UCBench all CPU got a 1827.2 and still have a fall back


----------



## nemesis.ie (Sep 16, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I just want a new bios dude im not getting a 9 anyway but I feel there is still room for improvement and I told asus rep so btw he at no point mentioned eol to me or anyone but hey its no biggie its working after all.



If they even added the latest errata/AGESA that would be something.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> No worries D1nky wnjoy it while it lasts. I've got this thing straightened out finally so in time they will be mine again
> Just have to get my benching OS's all straightened out. I've been kicking my buddy around over at OCF in the monthly challenge, UCBench all CPU got a 1827.2 and still have a fall back



ive never done UCbench, will do tomorrow or tonight.

theres a few you've got from me wprime1024 and superpi32m I want back!

I managed to bench at the weaker tests with 5.6ghz 1.72v but I had to drop my cpunb volts low to allow the vcore to go higher.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2425522_d1nky_superpi___1m_fx_8350_13sec_400ms

I don't think many have pushed the boundaries of h20 lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive never done UCbench, will do tomorrow or tonight.
> 
> theres a few you've got from me wprime1024 and superpi32m I want back!
> 
> ...



Damn nice run!
Did you use the piledriver fix? It'll shave some time off.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 16, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Yay!  turned off APM and now the board doesn't throttle (with LLC set at Regular).



This issue is still there, after resuming from S3 sleep if I run IBT test I see the board throttles the CPU frequency.  But after a restart no issue.

Anybody has similar issue?


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive never done UCbench, will do tomorrow or tonight.
> 
> theres a few you've got from me wprime1024 and superpi32m I want back!
> 
> ...



Nice you really smoked me on that one. I'm patient though D1nky and a man of my word.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Damn nice run!
> Did you use the piledriver fix? It'll shave some time off.



yea that was with the patch, the amount of time it takes off 



Johan45 said:


> Nice you really smoked me on that one. I'm patient though D1nky and a man of my word.



you have to be patient, I haven't benched for a bit properly. life is starting to get back on track as been laid off work for a bit. so hopefully I can up my game soon 

I could of done better on that run tbh, but was trying to hit both 1M and 32M with the same config and couldn't get a full 32m 

so johan apart from 6350 what else you bench?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 16, 2013)

Alright guys, I found the perfect fan for my UD5's VRM heatsink. The twin fan unit(two 70mm fans in a single, oval shroud) from the original "fat" Xbox 360 fits perfectly between the backs of the I/O ports and the back of the Xig Aegir. Once it's properly wired with a cable that's long enough, I'll put it over the heatsink and hopefully find the time to clock this beast.
For those unfamiliar with the internals of the fat 360, you can see the fans clearly in the back of this pic from PCPer. I would have taken a pic of the one I had lying around, but I can't be arsed to, lol.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

I found the high speed AMD fan to work well and the screw fits right inside the metal fins


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 17, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Alright guys, I found the perfect fan for my UD5's VRM heatsink. The twin fan unit(two 70mm fans in a single, oval shroud) from the original "fat" Xbox 360 fits perfectly between the backs of the I/O ports and the back of the Xig Aegir. Once it's properly wired with a cable that's long enough, I'll put it over the heatsink and hopefully find the time to clock this beast.
> For those unfamiliar with the internals of the fat 360, you can see the fans clearly in the back of this pic from PCPer. I would have taken a pic of the one I had lying around, but I can't be arsed to, lol.



id use some sort of fan control on it as ive got one in the roof of my kandalf and at full tilt its sounds like a soddin turbo, works well at mid revs though

my pc is lookin a bit too geto these days..


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I found the high speed AMD fan to work well and the screw fits right inside the metal fins
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/91/900x900px-LL-9162012f_2013-09-0811.56.43.jpeg



I use than fan off my 4100 HSF


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

doesn't FTW mean 'for the win'?

fits well with that lil mod I think..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> doesn't FTW mean 'for the win'?
> 
> fits well with that lil mod I think..



i thought your mobo was waterblocked d1nky , your 5.5 at 1.6+ volts is highly surpriseing, have you got your base out the window and how many phases does the fatality mobo have pls?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

lol no its just the same in that pic and my rigs 8-10 foot away from a window, but with the window open can get around 10*c ambients at night. sometimes I even bench with the side on 

the loop is pretty amazing tbh!

the fatlady has 12 phases on cpu, but as johan has shown that doesn't count at all!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> lol no its just the same in that pic and my rigs 8-10 foot away from a window, but with the window open can get around 10*c ambients at night. sometimes I even bench with the side on
> 
> the loop is pretty amazing tbh!
> 
> the fatlady has 12 phases on cpu, but as johan has shown that doesn't count at all!



Yep. My board is only 6+2 and I have pushed 1.6v through it with no problems.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> lol no its just the same in that pic and my rigs 8-10 foot away from a window, but with the window open can get around 10*c ambients at night. sometimes I even bench with the side on
> 
> the loop is pretty amazing tbh!
> 
> the fatlady has 12 phases on cpu, but as johan has shown that doesn't count at all!



im getting my ass kicked by both , my loop or cpu block(prob this,EK freebie with the kandalf) arent cutting it and my mobo is shit apparently in all seriousness i do like the mobo its been nice ocing this pc and i do have plans yet ,,,and ive nearly got my new car bought so ill be trying a bit harder soon

and its purely temps that hold me back ive seen 74+ core temps at 1.55


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

this is partly a joke but lets swap..... im at my witts end with this mobo, its good and beefy.. does some great stuff but is lacking that bit of glamour.

if all else fails then we could trade back lol

ooohh ive not even broke the 62*c at all not even got near it, prime at 4.9ghz was 10*c off that, a cinebench which lasts ages at 5.4ghz hits 40*c on core (lower ambients tho)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this is partly a joke but lets swap..... im at my witts end with this mobo, its good and beefy.. does some great stuff but is lacking that bit of glamour.
> 
> if all else fails then we could trade back lol
> 
> ooohh ive not even broke the 62*c at all not even got near it, prime at 4.9ghz was 10*c off that, a cinebench which lasts ages at 5.4ghz hits 40*c on core (lower ambients tho)



ive got plans afoot  but i need all the 4 pciex's too

i got to be honest i get max 62 socket temps but core reaches beyond that ,im starting to doubt their accuracy as 74 is balls hot yet my blocks not hot to touch, might really really be a poor block is also my thinking


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

I know some guy posted that when he changed blocks he dropped 10*c 

but a decent performing block is around £80+ 

this raystorm does ok and even better when lapped together. once upon a time it was rated best before others brought out theirs.

ill leave this here

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty 990FX Professional/

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/asrock_fatal1ty_990fx_professional_review,1.html


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I know some guy posted that when he changed blocks he dropped 10*c
> 
> but a decent performing block is around £80+
> 
> ...



I definitely want to try a   new block (thinking Ek supremacy latest) before giving up but ive a 320 u60 rad and another decent pump to fit before I give up oh plus a 120 fan modded into the rear of the mobo base ie socket rear and mega cable tidy


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

quick update on the bios thing, well there wasn't any extreme bios.

but they gave me some nice performance graphs and a different bios not on their site.

I shall be testing the hell out of that one.

more to come!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea that was with the patch, the amount of time it takes off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did a few with and old X4 9850 I have had it up to 3611 verified on air and was benching the onboard video for the M3N board it fits into. I also have a X4 965 sitting here that I want to kick around a bit but haven't had time yet. Should also have a de-lidded FX6100 on the way soon, from a contest. I have thought about picking up maybe a 4 core of some sort to tinker with as well but we'll see. Need to replace a timing chain in the Caddy so I' have to put that off a bit.




theoneandonlymrk said:


> I definitely want to try a   new block (thinking Ek supremacy latest) before giving up but ive a 320 u60 rad and another decent pump to fit before I give up oh plus a 120 fan modded into the rear of the mobo base ie socket rear and mega cable tidy



I'm running the Koolance 380A, sweet little block mrk. It also looks sexier IMO


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2013)

suraswami said:


> The stupid Northbridge heatsink is a cheap ass wiggly one same as my 970-UD3, I changed the hs to small vga cooler with a fan on it, its much better, runs cool.  I also put a small fan on the VRM sink.





Random Murderer said:


> Alright guys, I found the perfect fan for my UD5's VRM heatsink.



I think I am going to go with this mosfet cooler with 2x 40 mm fans for my UD3. And find a good hsf candidate for the northbridge.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 17, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think I am going to go with this mosfet cooler with 2x 40 mm fans for my UD3. And find a good hsf candidate for the northbridge.



That should certanly hel out alot. These octacore CPU's are hard on equiptment.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

yoo johan, thought I scored lucky with a different bios, then it locked up at 1.68v 

although this bios has got me 5ghz stable on prime for the first time ever...

I shall be buying asus mobos from this day forward tbh!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yoo johan, thought I scored lucky with a different bios, then it locked up at 1.68v
> 
> although this bios has got me 5ghz stable on prime for the first time ever...
> 
> I shall be buying asus mobos from this day forward tbh!



Yep I've stuck with them for years and even had 1 RMA that was nearly painless. Call me fanboy if you like but I don't think I'd buy anything else when it comes to the AMD side of things. 
Kind of a 2 edged sword with the BIOS, too bad it didn't get you what you wanted D1nky!! Mo Powa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

yoo johan is ucbench single threaded?

its old as hell (DL from hwbot site) and doesn't recognise FX chips or anything.



also ive just taken your wprime 1024m, just literally just! LOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> That should certanly hel out alot. These octacore CPU's are hard on equiptment.



I certainly hope so. it is running great right now but I don't want to push it to much further until I get better cooling on the mosfets and have the 8350 under water.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 18, 2013)

cdawall said:


> My 5ghz run is a chvf you don't need a new bios for 9 series chip.



you still casting your spell on the CPU to get to 8 Ghz?  No more than 5?


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yoo johan is ucbench single threaded?
> 
> its old as hell (DL from hwbot site) and doesn't recognise FX chips or anything.
> 
> ...


 Nice D1nky. 
I just picked up some new ram today Geil EVO VELOCHE 2133 on sale and couldn't resist. They have the 8350 on sale too might grab another one to see if I can grab a better sample than mine. The volts I need right now are outrageous for the clocks. 




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I certainly hope so. it is running great right now but I don't want to push it to much further until I get better cooling on the mosfets and have the 8350 under water.



That's the only way if you really want to make it dance.These need a big trough to feed em


----------



## cdawall (Sep 19, 2013)

suraswami said:


> you still casting your spell on the CPU to get to 8 Ghz?  No more than 5?









Well I am working on getting the watercooling setup. It is on a leak run for a bit so far so good.  Should have watercooled benchmarks up tomorrow at some point.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 19, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130918/20130918_175008.jpg
> 
> Well I am working on getting the watercooling setup. It is on a leak run for a bit so far so good.  Should have watercooled benchmarks up tomorrow at some point.



wut H2O? no LN2 or some liquid from Mars?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130918/20130918_175008.jpg
> 
> Well I am working on getting the watercooling setup. It is on a leak run for a bit so far so good.  Should have watercooled benchmarks up tomorrow at some point.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 19, 2013)

suraswami said:


> wut H2O? no LN2 or some liquid from Mars?



Nope nothing crazy yet. LN2 and DICE for that matter are a bit harder to come by here.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yoo johan is ucbench single threaded?
> 
> its old as hell (DL from hwbot site) and doesn't recognise FX chips or anything.
> 
> ...



Sorry missed this part last night. UCBench is multi treaded and cpu bound think Wprime only it's harder on the CPU like Cinebench


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 19, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130918/20130918_175008.jpg
> 
> Well I am working on getting the watercooling setup. It is on a leak run for a bit so far so good.  Should have watercooled benchmarks up tomorrow at some point.



Nice, lots of raddage in that box.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

yea I figured out how to use it, set cpu=8 


although I couldn't get a decent score, about 1k away from yours.

what instruction set do you use?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2013)

new chip arrived. Time to get benching


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> pics or it didn't happen



really


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 19, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130918/20130918_175008.jpg
> 
> Well I am working on getting the watercooling setup. It is on a leak run for a bit so far so good.  Should have watercooled benchmarks up tomorrow at some point.



firstly nice,,,, 2nd how many power supplies you using there are you running a peltier on it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img845/1284/piq7.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img62/2451/jtwc.jpg



It was a grand day when my 8350 arrived. Enjoy that nice feeling in your gut of pure awesomeness.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2013)

I think I may have a good clocker. Stock vcore is 1.296v Turbo Off


----------



## suraswami (Sep 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I think I may have a good clocker. Stock vcore is 1.296v Turbo Off



Good luck with your clocking!

Why didn't u go with a better mobo instead?  CHV? Saber?


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I think I may have a good clocker. Stock vcore is 1.296v Turbo Off



That's about the same as what mine run.... have fun heating up the room with it!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice, lots of raddage in that box.



Yup I am pretty set for any setup inside of that case cooling wise.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> firstly nice,,,, 2nd how many power supplies you using there are you running a peltier on it



I am just running the water cooling off of the second PSU to leak test it.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I think I may have a good clocker. Stock vcore is 1.296v Turbo Off



My 8320 does 4Ghz @ 1.26v.  Can you see how far low on volts you can go on your new CPU @ 4 Ghz?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2013)

Holy pain in the arse windows install. For some reason even with the ahci driver windows can't find my ssd during install and the first attempt with the hdd failed somehow. To make matters worse using a clone of my old windows install I can't get nvidia drivers to not bsod at boot up. 

Oh and if anyone was curious you do have to install the molex onto the mobo with three cards installed for stability.

EDIT:

Rant averted finally got it to install on a spare HDD, going to have to try and clone that to the SSD at some point.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 20, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Holy pain in the arse windows install. For some reason even with the ahci driver windows can't find my ssd during install and the first attempt with the hdd failed somehow. To make matters worse using a clone of my old windows install I can't get nvidia drivers to not bsod at boot up.
> 
> Oh and if anyone was curious you do have to install the molex onto the mobo with three cards installed for stability.
> 
> ...



When cloning a HDD to a SSD watch your sector alignment. They're set up a bit different.



d1nky said:


> yea I figured out how to use it, set cpu=8
> 
> 
> although I couldn't get a decent score, about 1k away from yours.
> ...


I run XOP only and adjust the thread count as well. Just don't take it off default test and it'll be legit. 

@ Durvelle, I think you may have faired a bit better in the CPU lottery. I picked up another 8350 yesterday which I think may be a bit better than my current CPU but not much. Still premature for any real conclusion though. I just barely got it installed last night and tried to see what I needed to stabilize at 5.0, too much so far IMO but I ran out of time. 
Nice buy Durvelle.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 20, 2013)

Got CPU at 4.8GHz @1.464v. Testing stability


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Got CPU at 4.8GHz @1.464v. Testing stability



Nice. If it keeps scaling like that, you can expect 5GHz at ~1.48VCore.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Got CPU at 4.8GHz @1.464v. Testing stability


Nice, looking good Durvelle 
1.464 is that bios setting before LLC kicks in?? 




Random Murderer said:


> Nice. If it keeps scaling like that, you can expect 5GHz at ~1.48VCore.



Not likely. Ithink the 9590 defaults to 1.5 and it's cherry picked. Never know afew may have gotten by the hounds but I have my doubts.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Not likely. Ithink the 9590 defaults to 1.5 and it's cherry picked. Never know afew may have gotten by the hounds but I have my doubts.



The FX-9590 chips are essentially overclocked 8350s. It's entirely possible that there are 8350s that clock with less voltage than it's 9590 counterpart.
Besides, 1.5VCore at 5GHz is the median for 8350s on decent cooling and boards. 
I'm hoping to push 4.8 out of this chip without going water. Considering it runs stable and cool at 4.4GHz with 1.36VCore, I'm thinking 4.8GHz should put me around 1.46-1.48VCore.

Oh, and if you're wondering where I'm pulling these numbers from, it's not a hat nor my ass. There's a guy named RGone that has done extensive clocking of these FX 6 and 8 chips. Maybe you've heard of him? Of course you have, you had conversations with him about this very matter(9590/8350) on overclockers.com


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> The FX-9590 chips are essentially overclocked 8350s. It's entirely possible that there are 8350s that clock with less voltage than it's 9590 counterpart.
> Besides, 1.5VCore at 5GHz is the median for 8350s on decent cooling and boards.
> I'm hoping to push 4.8 out of this chip without going water. Considering it runs stable and cool at 4.4GHz with 1.36VCore, I'm thinking 4.8GHz should put me around 1.46-1.48VCore.
> 
> Oh, and if you're wondering where I'm pulling these numbers from, it's not a hat nor my ass. There's a guy named RGone that has done extensive clocking of these FX 6 and 8 chips. Maybe you've heard of him? Of course you have, you had conversations with him about this very matter(9590/8350) on overclockers.com



let us know how it goes, sounds a bit optimistic to be honest as they can kick some heat out 

i can get 4.8 stable with 1.48v, higher needs a lot more volts and gives a lot more heat ,at least on mine, with a decidedly dated and average water loop not a really good one(an end goal im aiming for), oh and im not 100% sure ill ever get 5ghz stable on this chip as some arent that great in fact id say most wont do 5ghz


----------



## d1nky (Sep 20, 2013)

damn to get mine fully stable at  4.875ghz needed 1.53v (tweaked ram 2750cpunb) 

for it to crunch fully non stop needed 1.55v no errors or glitches, but tbh it was a leaky chip anyway!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> let us know how it goes, sounds a bit optimistic to be honest as they can kick some heat out
> 
> i can get 4.8 stable with 1.48v, higher needs a lot more volts and gives a lot more heat ,at least on mine, with a decidedly dated and average water loop not a really good one(an end goal im aiming for), oh and im not 100% sure ill ever get 5ghz stable on this chip as some arent that great in fact id say most wont do 5ghz



When I have time to clock, I will let you all know how it goes. TBH, uni is kicking my ass, lol 
And yeah, I think heat will be my limiting factor here. I refuse to go water unless I use my H100i from my intel rig when that gets a custom loop.


----------



## Irony (Sep 21, 2013)

My temp sensor on my CPU is off by about 7c I think. I set my pump to spin up once CPU hits 45c, and when it reads 38 in windows the pump starts speeding up. I think temps might still be my limiting factor. If its really off by about that much, then when it reads upwards of 50c at 5ghz it must be around 60.  I can't wait till it gets cold!!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 21, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> The FX-9590 chips are essentially overclocked 8350s. It's entirely possible that there are 8350s that clock with less voltage than it's 9590 counterpart.
> Besides, 1.5VCore at 5GHz is the median for 8350s on decent cooling and boards.
> I'm hoping to push 4.8 out of this chip without going water. Considering it runs stable and cool at 4.4GHz with 1.36VCore, I'm thinking 4.8GHz should put me around 1.46-1.48VCore.
> 
> Oh, and if you're wondering where I'm pulling these numbers from, it's not a hat nor my ass. There's a guy named RGone that has done extensive clocking of these FX 6 and 8 chips. Maybe you've heard of him? Of course you have, you had conversations with him about this very matter(9590/8350) on overclockers.com



Of course I know who RGone is he knows his stuff. I just thought that may be overly optomistic. I've struck out on another chip just recently, I'm fairly certain at this point that it's worse than my current chip. I have decent cooling and it's failing at 1.476v and 4.64G 
Just saying only a few will get that lucky. I'm sure that aMD was picking them over for a while before the release of the 9590.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 23, 2013)

Well the new 8350 is definately a dog and the ram isn't as good as the snipers I have already so back to the store they go. A different place had the 9370 for $249, guess who couldn't resist!
Now I just have to wait till it gets here.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 24, 2013)

woohooo, massive price drop on FX-9590 € 299,-

http://www.alternate.de/AMD/AMD+FX-9590,_CPU/html/product/1086666/?

come home baby ......


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 24, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> woohooo, massive price drop on FX-9590 € 299,-
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/AMD/AMD+FX-9590,_CPU/html/product/1086666/?
> 
> come home baby ......



Wow on that same page it listed the 9370 at only €10 less than the 9590 that is huge. I just noticed that your pricing and ours are very similar accept your is euros which would be what about a $1.40 Canadian??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Johan45 (Sep 24, 2013)

That rocks Durvelle. You got a real winner in that chip of yours!!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2013)

Tweaking settings but my 8350 @5.092GHz @1.50v


----------



## Mathragh (Sep 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Tweaking settings but my 8350 @5.092GHz @1.50v
> 
> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/1917/pcr7.png



Nice bus speed! and great clocks man, certainly with that voltage.

Some part of me is secretly hoping AMD is also gonna reveal something about new CPU's in a couple of hours at their Hawaii presentation hehe.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Tweaking settings but my 8350 @5.092GHz @1.50v
> 
> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/1917/pcr7.png



Yes very nice Durvelle 290's not too shabby at all. How high can you go?? Mine wouldn't go past 306. If you can get the NB up and tighten down the ram that'll improve the cinebench scores.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Yes very nice Durvelle 290's not too shabby at all. How high can you go?? Mine wouldn't go past 306. If you can get the NB up and tighten down the ram that'll improve the cinebench scores.



I haven't tried past 300 but i can see if it will go higher. Also RAM is at 2133MHz 10-11-10-32 any lower than that and system won't boot. I could try for 2400MHz though


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 25, 2013)

The frequency isn't as important as the timings. I was getting my best scores at 1800 7-9-8-24. And NB around 2700. Mine would throw fits if I tried to go any higher on the NB


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> The frequency isn't as important as the timings. I was getting my best scores at 1800 7-9-8-24. And NB around 2700. Mine would throw fits if I tried to go any higher on the NB



I'll try for tighter timings at 1866


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 25, 2013)

I use AMD OD to do my trials for the ram and then run a memory benchmark after each change to see if it increases or decreases performance. It's quite convienient but you will lock up or crash the OS just a warning.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I use AMD OD to do my trials for the ram and then run a memory benchmark after each change to see if it increases or decreases performance. It's quite convienient but you will lock up or crash the OS just a warning.



Thx for the advice


----------



## suraswami (Sep 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Tweaking settings but my 8350 @5.092GHz @1.50v
> 
> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/1917/pcr7.png



Nice clock there, your bet worked positively for you.

Did you sell your 8320?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Nice clock there, your bet worked positively for you.
> 
> Did you sell your 8320?



Yea the 8320 is gone


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 26, 2013)

Told you I'm a man of my word D1nky! 13.338


----------



## d1nky (Sep 26, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Told you I'm a man of my word D1nky! 13.338



man ive been so busy lately, hardly on my pc at all! I could maybe tweak mine and get a bit better


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> man ive been so busy lately, hardly on my pc at all! I could maybe tweak mine and get a bit better



Dinky i  shattered your 3DMark score valid


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> man ive been so busy lately, hardly on my pc at all! I could maybe tweak mine and get a bit better





Durvelle27 said:


> Dinky i  shattered your 3DMark score valid



I think you should get your priorities straight D1nky.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Dinky i  shattered your 3DMark score valid



well im not surprised a 7970 on water beats a 7950 on air.... lol



Johan45 said:


> I think you should get your priorities straight D1nky.



yea I need money for more hardware for more benching. priorities sorted lol


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well im not surprised a 7970 on water beats a 7950 on air.... lol
> 
> 
> 
> yea I need money for more hardware for more benching. priorities sorted lol



That's good cause I'm going afterwprime today. 
Update: WPrime 32m 6.084
Update #2 WPrime 1024 188.260


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 28, 2013)

I managed a validation on the 8350 this morning at 5704.14 , all 8 cores!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wanted to do a experiment to try to gauge the performance of the PlayStation 4. I know its not accurate and might be off alot but ehh. lol

Test Equipment

FX 8350 @2GHz
8GB DDR3 2400MHz
HD 7970 Stock (Can't get it to underclock)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 29, 2013)

Didn't want to dive head first on Lapping my 8350 so i did Test/Practice Lap on one of my old P4 Chips. Used Wet/Dry 60, 100, 150, & 240 sandpaper .


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks good so far but you'll want to get some finer paper than that yet.


----------



## Irony (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah something like 1500 or 2000 will give it a mirror finish


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 30, 2013)

Irony said:


> Yeah something like 1500 or 2000 will give it a mirror finish



Just work your way up like 600, 800, 1200 then 2000. The scratches have to come out before you go up in the grit.


----------



## Irony (Sep 30, 2013)

Ya that's what I meant. Im thinking of lapping mine, I'd love to cut a couple more degrees. I've got the sandpaper I just don't have time lol.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 30, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ya that's what I meant. Im thinking of lapping mine, I'd love to cut a couple more degrees. I've got the sandpaper I just don't have time lol.



Ya you'll need a good afternoon to get it done right.

Got the FX-9370 finally yesterday and I got up to 4.8 so far with 1.428v 30 minutes on Prime blend. I was amazed, compared to my 8350 this thing is a dream. Can't wait to do more testing with it.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 30, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya you'll need a good afternoon to get it done right.
> 
> Got the FX-9370 finally yesterday and I got up to 4.8 so far with 1.428v 30 minutes on Prime blend. I was amazed, compared to my 8350 this thing is a dream. Can't wait to do more testing with it.



amazed on OC or from it ´s default power ?
does it compare better than the 8350 (gameplay & app)?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 2, 2013)

no updates?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 2, 2013)

well well , i think im back on the 5ghz train, i can get it stable and cold I need a long term torture test doing but swapping my two waterblocked gpu's for a 7970 air has dropped my temps a boat load plus ,, plus, i have finally sussed correct timing's on this gdamn mushkin 2133 ram , god damn secondary timing non auto setting ,even with an xmp shit nearly killed my cpu.

Ive come to figure that i had a few secondary timings too tight ,they worked until heavily stressed i think they were heating the imc into a fail when the cpu was also loaded.
working much better now and needs a soak but my new gpu's beggin for some gaming


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 3, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> amazed on OC or from it ´s default power ?
> does it compare better than the 8350 (gameplay & app)?


That is not the default for that clock it's much lower. the default is 1.5 at that clock.

# of P-States 7
P-State FID 0x1F - VID 0x04 - IDD 18 (23.50x - 1.500 V)
P-State FID 0x1C - VID 0x04 - IDD 18 (22.00x - 1.500 V)
P-State FID 0x1A - VID 0x04 - IDD 18 (21.00x - 1.500 V)
P-State FID 0x16 - VID 0x0D - IDD 14 (19.00x - 1.387 V)
P-State FID 0x12 - VID 0x16 - IDD 12 (17.00x - 1.275 V)
P-State FID 0x8 - VID 0x26 - IDD 7 (12.00x - 1.075 V)
P-State FID 0x10C - VID 0x36 - IDD 4 (7.00x - 0.875 V)



Haven't had time for much lately, nice weather and fall cleanup around the house. I'll get to it. Been trying to get it stable at 5.0 and it's proving difficult. Right now I'm thinking along the same lines as theoneandonlymrk. That either my timings are too tight for this CPU but worked fine for the 8350 or the IMC is getting a bit flaky. I dropped the ram to 1666 for a test and Prime ran a lot longer than previously. But ran out of time. Will report again later.




theoneandonlymrk said:


> .
> 
> Ive come to figure that i had a few secondary timings too tight ,they worked until heavily stressed i think they were heating the imc into a fail when the cpu was also loaded.
> working much better now and needs a soak but my new gpu's beggin for some gaming


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally got it and did a few benches nothing serious.








And a validation at 5532


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 4, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Finally got it and did a few benches nothing serious.
> 
> View attachment 52642
> 
> ...



how did you beat my score


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 4, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Finally got it and did a few benches nothing serious.
> 
> View attachment 52642
> 
> ...


Well I'm torn between ocin and benching my gfx but ive definitely got 5ghz stable with 2145 mem and reasonable temps but ill be trying for more soon , finally switched to win 8 now I've one gpu in and I'm getting on fine with it and no start menu ,, its ok since explorer is way better


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 4, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> how did you beat my score



A couple things Durvelle, that second shot of Cinebench was at 5378 MHz. Don't forget I know how to run this bench just ask D1nky. I think he gave up trying to beat me. 




theoneandonlymrk said:


> Well I'm torn between ocin and benching my gfx but ive definitely got 5ghz stable with 2145 mem and reasonable temps but ill be trying for more soon , finally switched to win 8 now I've one gpu in and I'm getting on fine with it and no start menu ,, its ok since explorer is way better



I don't know if you're actually benching for Boints but HWBot doesn't allow Win8. The times can be manipulated skewing the scores of benches. I had to switch back to keep submitting which was a shame I used it for 8 months and actually kinda liked it. Now it runs my HTPC. 
Nice work on the OC tho.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 4, 2013)

Siege of Shanghai 64/64

1080P Max Settings

FX 8350 @4.8GHz
1866MHz 8GB RAM 
HD 7970 1200/1600


2013-10-04 07:34:49 - bf4
Frames: 12213 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 61.065 - Min: 38 - Max: 104



Core USAGE pegs at 64%


----------



## d1nky (Oct 4, 2013)

Id love to blow up my chip trying to beat those scores, but lately work has taken over my life....

im even thinking about selling my rig cheap as I only surf the net these days! I don't have a full day to myself to bench or anything!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 5, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Siege of Shanghai 64/64
> 
> 1080P Max Settings
> 
> ...



Ya gaming rocks on these chips. Sure it's all intel this and that but it still works.



d1nky said:


> Id love to blow up my chip trying to beat those scores, but lately work has taken over my life....
> 
> im even thinking about selling my rig cheap as I only surf the net these days! I don't have a full day to myself to bench or anything!


Ya sucks when life interferes with the important things. I'm on the down side these days. Work  is pretty steady and a freshly empty nest so it's been quite relaxing. Still don't have enough time for my machine. But more than I used too.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Johan45 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice run Durvelle, you'll find that bench is harder on the CPU than 11.5.
Now you just have to kick it up a notch.  859 @ 5338


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 5, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice run Durvelle, you'll find that bench is harder on the CPU than 11.5.
> Now you just have to kick it up a notch.  859 @ 5338
> 
> View attachment 52650



I max out at 5.0GHz any higher and tempd become a problem


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh I thought you had a bit more headroom than that with the new chip.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 5, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Oh I thought you had a bit more headroom than that with the new chip.



i do but heat is the problem. Remember i'm running a 7970 in the same Loop so technically the 8350 is being cooled by one 240mm rad. I can get 5.2gHz @1.524v but temps quickly hit 70c. Room ambient is 35c


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 5, 2013)

ya I forget sometimes. The CPU is the only thing I run in my loop. You might just have to put the cooler back on that Radeon. So you can unleash the beast.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 5, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> ya I forget sometimes. The CPU is the only thing I run in my loop. You might just have to put the cooler back on that Radeon. So you can unleash the beast.



lol reference sucks, its loud, and runs hot ass f***


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 6, 2013)

FX-8350 @5.06GHz w/ Tweaked RAM









Johan could you do a 5GH run


----------



## d1nky (Oct 6, 2013)

im on my pc all day today, catching up on the missed action!

screw the heat im benching!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> FX-8350 @5.06GHz w/ Tweaked RAM
> 
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/5608/0n4g.png
> 
> ...





d1nky said:


> im on my pc all day today, catching up on the missed action!
> 
> screw the heat im benching!



Now that's the right attitude bud!!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 6, 2013)

I was messing around and check this Durvelle I actually ran cinebench at 1.368v on the 9370 this is at 5.0 I managed to get 5077 on the same volts.


I already had this I'll try one now with some tweaking.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 6, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I was messing around and check this Durvelle I actually ran cinebench at 1.368v on the 9370 this is at 5.0 I managed to get 5077 on the same volts.
> View attachment 52673
> 
> I already had this I'll try one now with some tweaking.



Ok so my score is good and also send me your 9370


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's one with my normal benching tweaks. No way Jose this baby is mine!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 6, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Here's one with my normal benching tweaks. No way Jose this baby is mine!!
> View attachment 52674



 and you beat be


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> and you beat be



Can't help it Durvelle it is what it is..


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 6, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Can't help it Durvelle it is what it is..



how'd you get 8.80 and me want 9370


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a few tricks that I use to gain a few extra points. So far with th R15 I haven't found much that will boost it but it's still young. The 9370 is a nice chip but Honestly Durvelle you're not going to see any huge gains over your 8350. You have an exceptionally nice slice of silicon there.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 7, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I have a few tricks that I use to gain a few extra points. So far with th R15 I haven't found much that will boost it but it's still young. The 9370 is a nice chip but Honestly Durvelle you're not going to see any huge gains over your 8350. You have an exceptionally nice slice of silicon there.



But i se you were able to get 5.1GHz with only 1.50v


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> But i se you were able to get 5.1GHz with only 1.50v



Not sure what you mean Durvell ? I can get 5.0 prime 95 stable but it take 1.536v, on the flipside I was able to run Cinebench 11.5 at 5077 with only 1.368v. Stability has been a tough sell on this chip, I had to loosen ram timings to get it to work. So I guess it depends on what you want to accomplish.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 7, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Not sure what you mean Durvell ? I can get 5.0 prime 95 stable but it take 1.536v, on the flipside I was able to run Cinebench 11.5 at 5077 with only 1.368v. Stability has been a tough sell on this chip, I had to loosen ram timings to get it to work. So I guess it depends on what you want to accomplish.



i get 5.0GHz @1.512v Prime95 stable but temps skyrocket


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> i get 5.0GHz @1.512v Prime95 stable but temps skyrocket



Ya but you can't compare your temps to mine it's just not an even playing field, Durvelle.
If you were going to invest more into your system I would go for a better Mobo that would help overall with temps and power delivery. 
Even with a 9370 you're going to be limited by your Mobo and cooling, you can't get around that.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 7, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya but you can't compare your temps to mine it's just not an even playing field, Durvelle.
> If you were going to invest more into your system I would go for a better Mobo that would help overall with temps and power delivery.
> Even with a 9370 you're going to be limited by your Mobo and cooling, you can't get around that.



why does everyone think my board is limiting me


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> why does everyone think my board is limiting me



While I wouldn't call your mobo the bottleneck in your system; getting an 8+2Phase mobo would probably result a better overclock, as a result of lower temperatures.

If you just look at the pure physics of it all, providing as much power with a 6 phase mobo will always result in higher temperatures compared to an 8 phase mobo(if parts are equal). Some of that heat gets transferred to the CPU, simply because they're very close to each other, and connected by quite some copper. 

I'm not saying that at this moment your Mobo definitely is the bottleneck, but if you're willing to explore different options in order to reach even higher clocks, lowering the temps a bit by buying a higher phase mobo is atleast one of your options.

Edit: as a matter of fact, I've built this mobo into 3 PC's already this year, everyone is extremely happy with them, and they just don't ever let you down on high end air cooling and closed loop watercooling. Never tried them above 5GHz though.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> While I wouldn't call your mobo the bottleneck in your system; getting an 8+2Phase mobo would probably result a better overclock, as a result of lower temperatures.
> 
> If you just look at the pure physics of it all, providing as much power with a 6 phase mobo will always result in higher temperatures compared to an 8 phase mobo(if parts are equal). Some of that heat gets transferred to the CPU, simply because they're very close to each other, and connected by quite some copper.
> 
> I'm not saying that at this moment your Mobo definitely is the bottleneck, but if you're willing to explore different options in order to reach even higher clocks, lowering the temps a bit by buying a higher phase mobo is atleast one of your options.



I'll look into it but i seem to be doing good with this board  . Firstly i might add a bigger rad into the loop and then i'll look into a new board.


Edit: I've been upto 5.3GHz on this board with 1.536v


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 7, 2013)

Do me a favour then Durvelle. Take your highest stable CPU clock and run Prime 95 for 20-30 minutes. I like HWmonitor free version for watching temps and I'm familiar with it's layout. Have this open whilr running prime and at the 20 min mark take a screen shot while prime is running  and post it you'll notic I'm guessing here that the CPU/Socket temp will be quite a bit higher than the package/core temps. That heat is from you board. My board is 8+2+2  8 for CPU 2 for the NB and 2 for the ram.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> why does everyone think my board is limiting me



Also because you're driving less phases to get your power and because they run hotter they deliver less stable power to the cpu which wont help cpu stability plus even a 8 phase mobo can be pushed enough for the vrms to kick into thermal overload and shut down.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> why does everyone think my board is limiting me



... Because it is?

Nobody's denying that you've gotten some respectable clocks out of it, but you'd be getting better overclocks and bench scores(and probably higher stable OC and lower socket temps) from a 990FX board with a better power delivery section. I've heard great things about the Sabertooth 990FX and the CHV, and the results of people with them speak for themselves.
I would have gotten a nicer board for myself, but in a nutshell, this system was built for a mild, stable overclock and to run 24/7 for a few years. It's a daily driver for some light gaming, browsing, listening to music, and doing office work. If I had built it for clocking and benching and/or hardcore gaming, I would have gotten a Sabertooth or CHV myself.


----------



## Irony (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone wanna trade me a CHV for my Fatal1ty? lol... I sad cuz I can't clock very high.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 8, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> ... Because it is?
> 
> Nobody's denying that you've gotten some respectable clocks out of it, but you'd be getting better overclocks and bench scores(and probably higher stable OC and lower socket temps) from a 990FX board with a better power delivery section. I've heard great things about the Sabertooth 990FX and the CHV, and the results of people with them speak for themselves.
> I would have gotten a nicer board for myself, but in a nutshell, this system was built for a mild, stable overclock and to run 24/7 for a few years. It's a daily driver for some light gaming, browsing, listening to music, and doing office work. If I had built it for clocking and benching and/or hardcore gaming, I would have gotten a Sabertooth or CHV myself.



I'll get a new board soon and do some experiments with clocks to see if it indeed helps


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 10, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'll get a new board soon and do some experiments with clocks to see if it indeed helps



I wasn't saying you have to get a new board Durvelle. I was just suggesting that instead of spending on a FX-9370 you'd be further ahead improving your cooling or upgrading your board. I've played with this chip for a week or so, I don't have any "exotic" cooling which I think would really make this chip shine compared to my 8350. Too be honest I think in my situation I can bench with higher clocks with the 8350 than I can with the 9370.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2013)

The FX-9590 is now *$389 *@ NewEgg and includes an AIO cooler...

AMD FX-9590 Vishera 4.7GHz Socket AM3+ 220W Eight-...

* the chip w/o cooler is supposed to be down to $350 at some point but I didn't see the price drop yet?


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> The FX-9590 is now *$389 *@ NewEgg and includes an AIO cooler...
> 
> AMD FX-9590 Vishera 4.7GHz Socket AM3+ 220W Eight-...
> 
> * the chip w/o cooler is supposed to be down to $350 at some point but I didn't see the price drop yet?



Wow Talk about a price drop!!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 12, 2013)

OK I took some time today since I have finally finished my CPU benches with the FX-9370. I put everything into a simple chart for you guys to have a look at.





Mind you I have had the FX-8350 for months now and know it very well. So there may still be some improvements mad to the 9370 scores but time will tell. I find that I reach my thermal limit on the 9370 sooner than the 8350 voltage wise. So it is indeed a tighter chip.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 12, 2013)

wooooooheyyyyyyy im back on my pc!

I got company so cant bench like I used too! hows all the fx'ers?


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice to see you D1nkmeister, I pop in now and then to offer some support but it just hasn't been the same without you. Been playing with the new chip a lot lately, just to see what it's made of. Pretty much the same stuff as the 8350.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 12, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> OK I took some time today since I have finally finished my CPU benches with the FX-9370. I put everything into a simple chart for you guys to have a look at.
> 
> View attachment 52719
> 
> ...



If you have kill-a-watt or similar device, can you also post some power consumption numbers?


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 12, 2013)

suraswami said:


> If you have kill-a-watt or similar device, can you also post some power consumption numbers?



Ya about that?? I have thought about picking one up before but.....


----------



## d1nky (Oct 12, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice to see you D1nkmeister, I pop in now and then to offer some support but it just hasn't been the same without you. Been playing with the new chip a lot lately, just to see what it's made of. Pretty much the same stuff as the 8350.



aww that meant a lot to me!

yea im considering getting a different job with less hours, just so I can bench and play like I used too! 

money is nothing without time and enjoyment! I really miss my rig and benching!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> aww that meant a lot to me!
> 
> yea im considering getting a different job with less hours, just so I can bench and play like I used too!
> 
> money is nothing without time and enjoyment! I really miss my rig and benching!



The only problem with thaat is you can't eat these bits and bytes,sometimes you just have to take it when it's there. Sucks but life is life.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I am back that wonderful blizzard we had up here knocked power out for 6 days. Hoping to have the loop torn back to just the CPU and will have to figure out whats wrong with one of my GTX470's causing it to BSOD on driver install. Will be running the hugely powerful 8400GS silent until then.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Well I am back that wonderful blizzard we had up here knocked power out for 6 days. Hoping to have the loop torn back to just the CPU and will have to figure out whats wrong with one of my GTX470's causing it to BSOD on driver install. Will be running the hugely powerful 8400GS silent until then.



my 470 actually just shit the bed you have my feels.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 13, 2013)

so this new cinebench, whats the best score on a 8 core so far?


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> so this new cinebench, whats the best score on a 8 core so far?



I did one a week ago with the 9370 and got 859 but I can't find my SS. I'll run another one.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 13, 2013)

ive just spent 4 hours trying to get my rig to bench like it did before and had no luck  

just not as cold as before or ive lost my touch and patience lol


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive just spent 4 hours trying to get my rig to bench like it did before and had no luck
> 
> just not as cold as before or ive lost my touch and patience lol



It's just like riding a bike. You can't rush it. I found my SS of the Cine R15


----------



## mitchy24 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hiya everyone , been away ages . Anyway ive come back with my 8320 . Been testing for the past few days. Basically i can get to 4.1@stock volts. Im @ 4.4 ghz at the min with 1,41v. 47c under load. Really loving this chip . If you want any pics just let me know. Cheers Everyone


----------



## Irony (Oct 19, 2013)

I got a newegg gift card from a friend recently, I'm thinking of getting a CVF Z


----------



## suraswami (Oct 25, 2013)

Last night I picked up Asus Sabertooth Gen3 R2.0 motherboard for real cheap price at my local store.  I was wondering with my existing Air cooling setup will this motherboard give me better OC and temps when compared to my current Gigabyte 970A-UD3?

My 8320 is @ 4.2 Ghz with 1.36v.  Gaming it goes to about 46C and Video compiling with all cores at near 100% goes to about 50 - 52C.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 25, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Last night I picked up Asus Sabertooth Gen3 R2.0 motherboard for real cheap price at my local store.  I was wondering with my existing Air cooling setup will this motherboard give me better OC and temps when compared to my current Gigabyte 970A-UD3?
> 
> My 8320 is @ 4.2 Ghz with 1.36v.  Gaming it goes to about 46C and Video compiling with all cores at near 100% goes to about 50 - 52C.



50-52°C is quickly approaching the max temp you want to see on these chips(TJmax is 55°C). You may get a little more out of it on the new board without upgrading cooling, but that should be your next priority if you want to push further.
Btw, 1.38-1.4V should get you to 4.4-4.6ish. I would wager 4.4 at 1.38V would be achievable on the Sabertooth with temps just a hair below TJmax.
Also, nice choice on board! That should hold you over until AMD's new socket.
Happy clocking, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## suraswami (Oct 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> 50-52°C is quickly approaching the max temp you want to see on these chips(TJmax is 55°C). You may get a little more out of it on the new board without upgrading cooling, but that should be your next priority if you want to push further.
> Btw, 1.38-1.4V should get you to 4.4-4.6ish. I would wager 4.4 at 1.38V would be achievable on the Sabertooth with temps just a hair below TJmax.
> Also, nice choice on board! That should hold you over until AMD's new socket.
> Happy clocking, and let us know how it goes!



Earlier I was able to get to 4.2 with only 1.26v stable for 5 runs with IBT.  But experienced random BSOD while waking up from sleep and during gaming.  Temps were much better with that lower voltage.  But for max stability 1.36 is what I found to be the magic number.

Long term is to add another 7950 and upgrade the PSU to another modular 850W+.  I am all set for next few yrs?  Atleast for BF4 maxed!

I also have a spare 7870 which didn't play well in BF4 beta, 7950 did really well.  So torn between 7870 CF or 7950 CF, which way to go?  Should I just sell both the cards and get 7970 or GTX 770 or something like that?


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> 50-52°C is quickly approaching the max temp you want to see on these chips(TJmax is 55°C). You may get a little more out of it on the new board without upgrading cooling, but that should be your next priority if you want to push further.
> Btw, 1.38-1.4V should get you to 4.4-4.6ish. I would wager 4.4 at 1.38V would be achievable on the Sabertooth with temps just a hair below TJmax.
> Also, nice choice on board! That should hold you over until AMD's new socket.
> Happy clocking, and let us know how it goes!



Just wondering where you got that 55C from? Iirc the chip only starts throttling at somewhere above 80 degrees. Ofc you wouldn't want it to throttle; but still 55C is a long way off imho.

While my chip isn't exactly a piledriver, I can run it so that it passes 60 (tops at around 63 when cooling it on low rpm fans), and it never fails on me.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 25, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Just wondering where you got that 55C from? Iirc the chip only starts throttling at somewhere above 80 degrees. Ofc you wouldn't want it to throttle; but still 55C is a long way off imho.
> 
> While my chip isn't exactly a piledriver, I can run it so that it passes 60 (tops at around 63 when cooling it on low rpm fans), and it never fails on me.



It is 60°, my mistake. And I got it from a few sources: this thread, a couple of Bulldozer OC guides I checked out when my 8350 system was first built, and probably a few other sources. And if you're asking yourself why I had to look up some OC guides, as I stated earlier in this thread, the last AMD system I built was a 939 system. There were some new settings and voltages to play with that I had no clue what they did(or somewhat of a clue, but it's best to do some research before just playing with voltages, lol).
And my 3820 doesn't start throttling until 100°C, does that mean I should run it up to around 90°?  There is a safe threshold for every chip that you don't want to pass if you value keeping your chip from degrading, even if the manufacturer specifies it _can_ safely run hotter. Of course, this applies for voltage as well. Even if you can keep your CPU well within the "safe" temp range, you wouldn't push 2.0VCore, would you? (except for maybe an LN2 run or something, but we're talking 24/7, right?)
Anyway, not trying to be a dick here, just letting you know where my comments are coming from. I don't want to see someone fry their chip because of misinformation, you know?

off-topic for a moment:
If you ever decide to sell that RAM, shoot me a PM, will ya? I've been looking for another two kits.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> It is 60°, my mistake. And I got it from a few sources: this thread, a couple of Bulldozer OC guides I checked out when my 8350 system was first built, and probably a few other sources. And if you're asking yourself why I had to look up some OC guides, as I stated earlier in this thread, the last AMD system I built was a 939 system. There were some new settings and voltages to play with that I had no clue what they did(or somewhat of a clue, but it's best to do some research before just playing with voltages, lol).
> And my 3820 doesn't start throttling until 100°C, does that mean I should run it up to around 90°?  There is a safe threshold for every chip that you don't want to pass if you value keeping your chip from degrading, even if the manufacturer specifies it _can_ safely run hotter. Of course, this applies for voltage as well. Even if you can keep your CPU well within the "safe" temp range, you wouldn't push 2.0VCore, would you? (except for maybe an LN2 run or something, but we're talking 24/7, right?)
> Anyway, not trying to be a dick here, just letting you know where my comments are coming from. I don't want to see someone fry their chip because of misinformation, you know?
> 
> ...



Aye I definitely agree on not running it close to its maximum recommended temperature , and I also think 60, or 61/62C is the somewhat official/unofficial guideline for maximum sustained temperature. Back when I was on air cooling I also found that the closer you get to 60 degrees, the most unstable it got on the same volts and clocks, so it does hold some merit. However, after I tuned this CPU for folding it doesn't seem to be as prone to failures(does get hotter though, aka voltage seems key for going over that threshold).

As for the memory: sorry mate, but not gonna happen  was really happy I picked these up back in the day for 18 euro's per 4GB stick, and don't think anything on the market today comes even close to that price/performance. As a matter of fact, I don't think you can buy 4GB for that amount at all anymore. thnx for the offer though ^^


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 25, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Aye I definitely agree on not running it close to its maximum recommended temperature , and I also think 60, or 61/62C is the somewhat official/unofficial guideline for maximum sustained temperature. Back when I was on air cooling I also found that the closer you get to 60 degrees, the most unstable it got on the same volts and clocks, so it does hold some merit. However, after I tuned this CPU for folding it doesn't seem to be as prone to failures(does get hotter though, aka voltage seems key for going over that threshold).






Mathragh said:


> As for the memory: sorry mate, but not gonna happen  was really happy I picked these up back in the day for 18 euro's per 4GB stick, and don't think anything on the market today comes even close to that price/performance. As a matter of fact, I don't think you can buy 4GB for that amount at all anymore. thnx for the offer though ^^


Well there goes my plan of 32GB of it running quad channel 2400+ 1T for ~$180 total
And yeah, I feel the same way about hanging onto it. These sticks in my i7 rig will be put in the FX rig when I finally get the dosh for a 4930K and a 4x 8GB kit of 2400+.
If nothing else, thanks for the honesty.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah memory prices are going up, I bought my kingston HyperX for $35 per pair (2 x 4GB).  looking for 4 x 8GB basic ram for my server, hard to find a cheap good one.

May be BF sale would end my search!


----------



## suraswami (Oct 28, 2013)

SaberTooth Gen 3.0 R2.0 OCing is harder than I thought.  UEFI bios is cool tho.  Its on Test setup and using my Phenom II 555.  Asus removed the Core Unlocker on this board so can't unlock my trusty PII 555 to X4.

On all my gigabyte boards I can run the chip @ 4.0 Ghz with just 1.4v.  This Asus doesn't OC more than 3.4 (200 Mhz over default).

Digging more now.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 28, 2013)

suraswami said:


> SaberTooth Gen 3.0 R2.0 OCing is harder than I thought.  .



The Gen3 had some quirky issues and shortly fter they appeard the " major" retailers were suddenly out of stock. We assumed that ASUS may have pulled them all back. I'm not surprised that you found one at your local retailer for cheap. 



Mathragh said:


> Just wondering where you got that 55C from? .



Very good question. With HWmonitor (free) It will show a CPU and package temp. The CPU is the socket and tops at 70 ish and the package is the core temp which tops at 60 ish. I have seen some run the cores in the 70's for extended periods with F@H but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 28, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> The Gen3 had some quirky issues and shortly fter they appeard the " major" retailers were suddenly out of stock. We assumed that ASUS may have pulled them all back. I'm not surprised that you found one at your local retailer for cheap.
> 
> 
> Seems like it.  I updated to the latest bios (2005), still can't OC past 150 Mhz on the CPU.  Something is really messed up.  VRM and chipset runs very cool.
> ...


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 28, 2013)

Have you made sure that all the Green/Power saving crap is shut off? Like C1E, C6, APM, EPU and Turbo. Also enable HPC


----------



## v12dock (Oct 28, 2013)

Picked up a FX-8350 with a ASRock 990FX Extreme3 and was able to overclock to 4.4GHz with ease. I did notice the chip starts to throttle at 65C and I was not sure if its the motherboard or chip causing this. I did disable everything in the bios that might cause it to throttle.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 28, 2013)

v12dock said:


> Picked up a FX-8350 with a ASRock 990FX Extreme3 and was able to overclock to 4.4GHz with ease. I did notice the chip starts to throttle at 65C and I was not sure if its the motherboard or chip causing this. I did disable everything in the bios that might cause it to throttle.



I would say that it's your Mobo throttling the CPU because of the underpowered VRM for an 8 core CPU. I'm pretty sure that's a 4 phase board, more than likely from heat. That 65c reading was that the core or socket. If that's your core temp the socket is likely in the 80s


----------



## suraswami (Oct 28, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Have you made sure that all the Green/Power saving crap is shut off? Like C1E, C6, APM, EPU and Turbo. Also enable HPC



I tried shutting off few of those but remember which ones, but I try your suggestion today after I get off work.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 28, 2013)

suraswami said:


> I tried shutting off few of those but remember which ones, but I try your suggestion today after I get off work.



 C1E, C6, APM, Also enable HPC these are in the advaced tab under the CPU configuration, EPU and Turbo are in AI tweaker tab.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 28, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> C1E, C6, APM, Also enable HPC these are in the advaced tab under the CPU configuration, EPU and Turbo are in AI tweaker tab.



Listen to this man here. He'll get you sorted.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 28, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> C1E, C6, APM, Also enable HPC these are in the advaced tab under the CPU configuration, EPU and Turbo are in AI tweaker tab.



I found this thread and followed the steps mentioned (except the ones for Bull/Pile).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


Onething I don't understand is even my cheap ECS board will OC the black edition CPU without throwing a fit, why is this board making it so hard.

I updated to the latest, cleared the bios and set the basic things left all the voltage, mem settings etc at default, raised the multi from 16 to 17, run IBT hang in 10 secs.  All default no issues.

I tried raising the HTT, max I can go is 210, then BSD.

I am going to try few more days and if its the same then I am going to pee on it and throw it in thrash!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 28, 2013)

suraswami said:


> I found this thread and followed the steps mentioned (except the ones for Bull/Pile).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> 
> ...



Have you set the ram manually?? Some of us have noticed that the newer BIOS don't always set the ram up very well. Try the recommended settings and give it about .05 extra volts. I would also try setting the LLC manually to high on both the NB and CPU.
I don't think urine is covered under warranty either.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> theres not many people that have gone far with this mobo, im waiting on asrock to see if there is an extreme bios. ive searched the user manual and bios many times. its lame lol
> 
> it doesn't like the volts at all and its a battle.
> 
> ...




   Save some cash. You'' get a higher overclock (slightly) for less money with a Sabertooth release 2.0 than with the Crosshair V Formula Z. It has some new gizmos that give it a slight advantage over the crosshair 5 formula Z.  Documented by Red1776 in his motherboard review on overclock.net


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 28, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Wasn't that expensive. $350 isn't awful for a CPU IMO
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130912/Capture023.jpg
> 
> On air with my CM V10, just playing with it.


  I am sure you will admit you won't get it stable on air with that fan at that clock.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 28, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Have you set the ram manually?? Some of us have noticed that the newer BIOS don't always set the ram up very well. Try the recommended settings and give it about .05 extra volts. I would also try setting the LLC manually to high on both the NB and CPU.
> I don't think urine is covered under warranty either.



ha ha don't care about the warranty 

nah I wanted more OC and hope this board will help my 8320 shine better.  I was planning to pick up a water cooling kit too.

Anyway I have tried all the LLC settings on highest allowed.  I have over volted the ram too.  Only thing I didn't try is setting the timings manually.  I remember having similar issue with my MSI 790FX board, have to setup ram timings manually to do any OCing.

I will try it tonight.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 28, 2013)

suraswami said:


> ha ha don't care about the warranty
> 
> nah I wanted more OC and hope this board will help my 8320 shine better.  I was planning to pick up a water cooling kit too.
> 
> ...



Good Luck. It would be a shame on ASUS if you can't get this working right. But like I said I only seen a few and they all had problems save one that was able to make it go.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 28, 2013)

yooo johan how be?!

i still havent had chance to bench like before! im selling my rig as well, hopefully get a decentish rig and LN2 on the go next year


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yooo johan how be?!
> 
> i still havent had chance to bench like before! im selling my rig as well, hopefully get a decentish rig and LN2 on the go next year



Things are good D1nky. Been banging my head with PCM05 lately what a bit*h of a bench that one is.
 Bummer you're selling off, you were just getting into it!! Now who am I gonna compete with? You gonna drop in now and then?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 29, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Good Luck. It would be a shame on ASUS if you can't get this working right. But like I said I only seen a few and they all had problems save one that was able to make it go.



I think its not setting up the voltages for the cpu properly.  If I set up the voltage to 1.425 for some reason after saving and going back into the bios it shows the cpu volts as 1.2v.

After booting into windows and setting the voltages manually using AOD, 3.4 Ghz is good.

So this bios is f...d up.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 29, 2013)

I think the board is whacky, everytime I set the voltage and boot it reverts back to 1.2v on the cpu.  no wonder its not stable!

This board goes back.  Gigabyte stays lol.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 29, 2013)

suraswami said:


> I think the board is whacky, everytime I set the voltage and boot it reverts back to 1.2v on the cpu.  no wonder its not stable!
> 
> This board goes back.  Gigabyte stays lol.



If you're comfortabl with it you could try flashing an older BIOS onto the board and give it one more try. Maybe ver.0305 it was the first rev. after the release bios. Not saying it'll fix anything but you never know. I tried many different versions when I first got my board and have stuck with  ver.0803 it just worked the best for my set-up.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 29, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> If you're comfortabl with it you could try flashing an older BIOS onto the board and give it one more try. Maybe ver.0305 it was the first rev. after the release bios. Not saying it'll fix anything but you never know. I tried many different versions when I first got my board and have stuck with  ver.0803 it just worked the best for my set-up.



Just curious u have the Gen3 R2.0 or regular R2.0 board?  Mine is a Gen 3 board.  I tried 1802 bios and still the same.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 30, 2013)

The R2 Gen2, it's been a great board. I don't know if it'll be the same for your set-up but I found the older BIOS worked much better. I had some strange goings on when I used the newer ones. Mostly I think it wasn't setting the ram correctly in the lower end timings. Couldn't get my SLI set-up to work either.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 30, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> The R2 Gen2, it's been a great board. I don't know if it'll be the same for your set-up but I found the older BIOS worked much better. I had some strange goings on when I used the newer ones. Mostly I think it wasn't setting the ram correctly in the lower end timings. Couldn't get my SLI set-up to work either.



Ok I tried couple of older bios, still the same issue.  I can setup the voltage manually to 1.4v but you save and get back into the bios it goes back to 1.2v.  I even tried the AI suite, I can slide the slider to 1.4, hit apply and the voltage goes back to 1.2v immediately.  Something is wrong with this board.

Only thing I can think of is the coolermaster 500W PSU is kind of old and only has 4Pin CPU power plug, I use a 4 to 8 pin.  On all the boards that I have tried this has worked properly and even allowed to OC except on this board.  Don't have a spare one that has a 8 pin native one.

Ordered the Chieftec 850W from MC(I listed this in the hot deals section today), will try to pick it up today and try that one.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 30, 2013)

to all tpu'rs remember the bench comp starts tomorrow. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191333

just have to be a member of tpu hwbot 

im off work for a few days, got bronchitis and messed my foot up. so might be coming for those scores if I can bench like before  (that means you johan)


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im off work for a few days, got bronchitis and messed my foot up. so might be coming for those scores if I can bench like before  (that means you johan)



Good luck D1nky too bad about the health issues. Hop to it big guy. Pun intended


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> to all tpu'rs remember the bench comp starts tomorrow. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191333
> 
> just have to be a member of tpu hwbot
> 
> im off work for a few days, got bronchitis and messed my foot up. so might be coming for those scores if I can bench like before  (that means you johan)



Take care of yourself man. I have chronic bronchitis. I had 3 episodes of it last winter. the worst 3 months of my life. I just came out of hospital 2 1/2 weeks ago. I had surgery for aortic valve replacement and aortic aneurysm. They had to crack my sternum got an 8 inch scar on my chest. But I'm getting better every day. Keep the chin up. Hip, hip.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Take care of yourself man. I have chronic bronchitis. I had 3 episodes of it last winter. the worst 3 months of my life. I just came out of hospital 2 1/2 weeks ago. I had surgery for aortic valve replacement and aortic aneurysm. They had to crack my sternum got an 8 inch scar on my chest. But I'm getting better every day. Keep the chin up. Hip, hip.



its the scariest illness ive had, especially the choking and gagging. still need antibiotics from the GP but its getting better, not so much coughing or choking. 

I think im on the mend, I hope you are too.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah Cold weather is good for Overclocking hardware but not good for degrading human parts!

Try to stay warm and listen to the body when its on strike.

Anyway I give up on the Sabertooth Gen 3 board, its a f..ked up board, no matter what I do it will revert back to 1.2v, no idea why it likes that 1.2v so much that it doesn't want to let go.

So either I pee on it or command the dog to pee on it!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Yeah Cold weather is good for Overclocking hardware but not good for degrading human parts!
> 
> Try to stay warm and listen to the body when its on strike.
> 
> ...



Err, RMA it?


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Yeah Cold weather is good for Overclocking hardware but not good for degrading human parts!
> 
> Try to stay warm and listen to the body when its on strike.
> 
> ...



when I swapped cpu's from 4100 to 8350, my motherboard done that. any kind of overvolt and it went back to 1.2v no matter how many bios flashes!

I think a bit of cotton or something was in the pins, took it out reseated it and it was fine! also check the caps on the or near the 12v in. 

well went to the doctors again, im off for xrays tomorrow and couldn't get antibiotics because my temperature was normal!

FML!


----------



## suraswami (Oct 31, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Err, RMA it?



I am still in the 15 day return only period, so I will just return it.



d1nky said:


> when I swapped cpu's from 4100 to 8350, my motherboard done that. any kind of overvolt and it went back to 1.2v no matter how many bios flashes!
> 
> I think a bit of cotton or something was in the pins, took it out reseated it and it was fine! also check the caps on the or near the 12v in.
> 
> ...



Ok, I will pull out the CPU and check the socket and the mobo thorughly.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a pity about the board suraswami. At least you can exchange it for an R2 I have no complaints with this board, None!
@D1nky hope it isn't pneumonia, that can take a while to get over.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

the doc said my throats red and really swollen, symptoms are the same as bronchitis. but my temps are normal. choking and not being able to breath is a crazy illness!

its getting better slowly tho!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> the doc said my throats red and really swollen, symptoms are the same as bronchitis. but my temps are normal. choking and not being able to breath is a crazy illness!
> 
> its getting better slowly tho!



Our whole house has the flu right now, it's been soo much fun.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 1, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Our whole house has the flu right now, it's been soo much fun.



At least you have time to bench. Just finished a paper for uni and it's time for bed so I can go to work tomorrow 
Maybe I should get the flu?


----------



## v12dock (Nov 1, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I would say that it's your Mobo throttling the CPU because of the underpowered VRM for an 8 core CPU. I'm pretty sure that's a 4 phase board, more than likely from heat. That 65c reading was that the core or socket. If that's your core temp the socket is likely in the 80s



Not sure I was using occt, I don't think its heat related because I got new thermal paste and it dropped to 60c and its still throttling.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Nov 1, 2013)

v12dock said:


> Not sure I was using occt, I don't think its heat related because I got new thermal paste and it dropped to 60c and its still throttling.



Do you have HPC mode on? If not, try turning it on and see if it helps.

I just redid my system (8350) from scratch and now have 4650MHz stable (OCCT for a few hours) on all cores with a 5065MHz turbo, anything more still causes issues but with the little boost from Turbo I also see 4730 a lot on all cores so overall it's better than the 4615 I was stuck at before.

Down to 15.5 seconds on SPi which is a whole second better LOL.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 1, 2013)

nemesis.ie said:


> Do you have HPC mode on? If not, try turning it on and see if it helps.
> 
> I just redid my system (8350) from scratch and now have 4650MHz stable (OCCT for a few hours) on all cores with a 5065MHz turbo, anything more still causes issues but with the little boost from Turbo I also see 4730 a lot on all cores so overall it's better than the 4615 I was stuck at before.
> 
> Down to 15.5 seconds on SPi which is a whole second better LOL.



when using superpi use the conditioner if you haven't already

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2099_the...software_amd_superpi_history_to_be_re_written


@ THE throttling issue, APM if turned on will throttle the cpu based on TDP limits


----------



## Lauen (Nov 1, 2013)

I got my FX-8320 clocked at 4614 MHz. 200 MHz FSB, 23x multiplier, and 1.308 volts running through it. Cooling it with a be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2, I top about 75 C after an hour of Prime95. Motherboard is Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 1, 2013)

v12dock said:


> Not sure I was using occt, I don't think its heat related because I got new thermal paste and it dropped to 60c and its still throttling.






d1nky said:


> @ THE throttling issue, APM if turned on will throttle the cpu based on TDP limits



Just watch that board, if you turn all the safety features off you could damage it. 4 phase really isn't up to the task of running an octacore FX CPU





Lauen said:


> I got my FX-8320 clocked at 4614 MHz. 200 MHz FSB, 23x multiplier, and 1.308 volts running through it. Cooling it with a be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2, I top about 75 C after an hour of Prime95. Motherboard is Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2



I hope that is the socket temp you're quoting?? 75 is a tad high for the core. Just a guess if you can improve your airflow through the case that temp will likely drop a bit.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 1, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Just watch that board, if you turn all the safety features off you could damage it. 4 phase really isn't up to the task of running an octacore FX CPU



LOL I didn't realise or know the vrm phases of the mobo, wasn't in system specs.

yea thatll be the problem right there!


----------



## v12dock (Nov 1, 2013)

what are common volts for running a 8350 around 4.4-4.5GHz?


----------



## Irony (Nov 1, 2013)

Mine will run on stock volts up to 4.5, I think its fairly common for about 1.3v or so for 4.4-4.5


----------



## Lauen (Nov 1, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Just watch that board, if you turn all the safety features off you could damage it. 4 phase really isn't up to the task of running an octacore FX CPU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think so. It's measured off my motherboard with AI Suite, as I've still not found a software that shows temps that sound even remotely realistic.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lauen said:


> Yeah, I think so. It's measured off my motherboard with AI Suite, as I've still not found a software that shows temps that sound even remotely realistic.



HWmonitor (free) from CPUid works quite well. These new AMD FX don't measure well below 45c. AI Suite will be the socket temps. P95 heats that CPU to points that you're not likely going to reach day to day in your average use.



Irony said:


> Mine will run on stock volts up to 4.5, I think its fairly common for about 1.3v or so for 4.4-4.5






Irony said:


> Mine will run on stock volts up to 4.5, I think its fairly common for about 1.3v or so for 4.4-4.5


That all depends on the CPU sample. My 8350 took 1.4v for 4.5G Prime stable.


----------



## Lauen (Nov 1, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> HWmonitor (free) from CPUid works quite well. These new AMD FX don't measure well below 45c. AI Suite will be the socket temps. P95 heats that CPU to points that you're not likely going to reach day to day in your average use.



I used HWmonitor for some time, but when I got the 8320, I just didn't believe the temps. but as you said, Prime95 heats it like nothing else, and as I just play some light games and watch movies and browse the internet, I have no worries.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 1, 2013)

same as mine, gets to 4.5ghz and needs around .025v on 1.4v every multi step after

heres what I got atm, not fully prime stable but a notch down on the multi its prime/crunching stable for days!

http://valid.canardpc.com/5mrskk

 I like a high cpunb (its nice to be talking overclocks again  )


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice work D1nkmeister, don't forget Win 8 is still a no no at the Bot AFIK. Here wanna see something cool, I like to stay below 1.5v for daily use. I keep forgetting I can't do sh*t on this site from work nothing works not even the emoticons. So here's a link  http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7567106&postcount=739


----------



## d1nky (Nov 1, 2013)

I WANT A 9370!

so much more refined than these 8350s!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think your sample is pretty close though D1nky. I need about the same volt for 5.0 that you do. Although 4.8 only take 1.428v. There are other trade offs as well , it gets hotter faster than my my 8350 ever did. And it's harder on the VRM for similar volts.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Nov 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> when using superpi use the conditioner if you haven't already
> 
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2099_the...software_amd_superpi_history_to_be_re_written



No way it would be sub 16s without it.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 2, 2013)

New improvement that I found.

CPU used Phenom II X2 555

1.  Cleared bios by removing the battery and putting it back.

2.  Started the computer, as usual go to bios and no changes just save and booted into OS.  Checked CPU volt - 1.2v.  Changed the date from within OS and restarted.

3.  After restart it shows correct voltage - 1.38v

4. Couple of restarts and put to sleep and wake up the system showed 1.38v.

5.  Shutdown the PC, without turning off the PSU, start the computer again, it reverted back to 1.2v.

6.  Restart and now it shows 1.38v.

So the first start voltage is set to 1.2v and following restarts change to 1.38v.

Thought the CMOS battery is weak, so put in a new battery still the same issue.

All done with bios ver 2005 and 1903, will not allow me to go to release or one bios newer to the release one.

I was with Asus Tech support for about 45 min to troubleshoot this and they determined its a defective board and issued me a RMA.  They said they will fix this board and send it back to me, I thought they will give me another brand new board.  Should I RMA?  Does Asus really fix or they test at default, don't notice anything and send it back to me wasting my money and time?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

its obviously broken, they know that now.

might be a bad bios chip or something. 

what are you going to lose by sending it away?! when its sorted youll gain overclocks and voltage lol


----------



## suraswami (Nov 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its obviously broken, they know that now.
> 
> might be a bad bios chip or something.
> 
> what are you going to lose by sending it away?! when its sorted youll gain overclocks and voltage lol



and spend more lol.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hopefully they can get it fixed up proper for ya suraswami. Maybe they'll just send you a r2 board instead


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

yoo johan im coming for them scores!

i cant get the volts or higher clocks to work so resorted to pure tweaking! xp/wazza and whatever else ive learnt 

even got a oc interface tio tweak fsb on the fly!

2nd is so shit, but that cinebench will have to wait until i get a nuclear reactor and sub ambients!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 2, 2013)

Is this what you wanted to see




I've learned a few more things since then too D1nky. Just waiting till the cold weather gets here and get a damn XP install to work on here.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

i had the same issues with xp, ended up losing my boot sector and having to reinstall my main os and other bench partition.

also be careful installing it on secondary drives.

and i cant boot on high voltages like win7, it locks up with high clocks/volts on boot.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ya I ended up using Vista32 but there wasn't a huge gain from it. Did another run an the new R15 and got 864 a bit better. This one is a lot tougher on the CPU than 11.5 was. It's this months bench comp at OCF so I'll probably get a better one in yet. I won a free game from manofthem on here today . Pretty awesome.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

864??!!!!!!!

yea this R15 was a lot more tougher, even more so when capped at 1.65v! 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2446219_d1nky_cinebench_r15_fx_8350_862_cb

im just warming up for superpi!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 3, 2013)

THAQT WAS A nice run there D1nky. I'm still playing around with this one my first that I posted a few pages back was about the same speed you ran. This one was one multi higher but I dropped my NB. This cpu is very finicky when it comes to voltage and I have to do it that way I have found. Now that I can get it to run in the 5450 zone I'll crank the rest up. I only gained 5 pts over my last score.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

yea it doesn't gain points like you think!

just beat your wprime 32m 6seconds flat! trying to get 1024 stable to the end!



xp has its ups and downs and doesn't help I got to oc from os. and im having trouble with superpi and keeping it stable!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 3, 2013)

Guess you didn't see the 9370 run at 5.974. When I beat my 8350 it take the points too. I can only really score with one or the other. I'll be revisiting them before long D1nky.SPi 32 is a damn long run buddy and things get hot.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

I cant even get stable for superpi 1m lol

man that's not fair, you should get points for both. just like an 8150 or 8350! 

and im competing against a 9370?! should of said, I had more to go lol


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 3, 2013)

They're still the same chip D1nKy they just have a lower tolerance for the volts. It's a real balancing act for this damn thing.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 3, 2013)

What do you guys think of the ASUS Crosshair V Formula ?


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 3, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> What do you guys think of the ASUS Crosshair V Formula ?



It's a great board but so is the Sabertooth R2 for a lot less cash. Unless you plan on going extreme Durvelle you really won't need that. It has some really nice bells and whistles and is designed for going cold. Nice to see you back though, I thought maybe I had scared you off.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 3, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> It's a great board but so is the Sabertooth R2 for a lot less cash. Unless you plan on going extreme Durvelle you really won't need that. It has some really nice bells and whistles and is designed for going cold. Nice to see you back though, I thought maybe I had scared you off.



Well i saw one up for sale for $100 which seemed like a steal and how


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

if i stay carry on benching FX chips, and finally get a pot ill definitely get a chvf!

$100 = £70 thats more than a steal! thats like candy from a baby, that is diabetic!

p.s i just set up a freesh win7, all the tweaks and got very close to your superpi1m score on less speed


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> if i stay carry on benching FX chips, and finally get a pot ill definitely get a chvf!
> 
> $100 = £70 thats more than a steal! thats like candy from a baby, that is diabetic!
> 
> p.s i just set up a freesh win7, all the tweaks and got very close to your superpi1m score on less speed



Ya durvelle for $100 it's a steal. Keep at it D1nKy you'll beat me yet!!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

if I cant beat you I can match you hahaha! took a whole day and I still messed the screenie with 2 x cpu tabs open lol ( I got pissed off and left it there lol)


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice buddy. It's quite a pisser when you've got it right there and ..... My best unofficial is 13.276 @ 5.7 it froze when I was taking my SS almost cried I did. Then I was done haven't tried again!! I will get it.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

yea benching is a bitch lol

I laugh everytime I open a rankings tab and its johan45 and d1nky at the top for h20!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ya it is kinda sweet!! You were really kicking that chip in the teeth on that one too!!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

im ever so slowly tweaking it to 5.7ghz on certain benches.

I found a new style for benching, I don't boot on X volt/freq. but slowly put them up when in OS.

it seems good for a single run better than I can when boot and bench!

xp is nightmare tho, I cant boot above 1.65v and its really fragile compared to win7


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 3, 2013)

I saw you were hitting 1.7+v thought your board couldn't do that??


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

it can only on easy (single threaded) benches that don't apply too much load to all cores!

cinebench, geekbench, 3dmark physics wont go beyond 1.65v and 3d11 1.61v


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have found that you can get higher clock on those "type" of benches if you drop the NB speed a bit. It's finicky and heats up fast. Does it lock up on ya??


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I have found that you can get higher clock on those "type" of benches if you drop the NB speed a bit. It's finicky and heats up fast. Does it lock up on ya??



yea most of the time, that may be my problem - cpunb


----------



## suraswami (Nov 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its obviously broken, they know that now.
> 
> might be a bad bios chip or something.
> 
> what are you going to lose by sending it away?! when its sorted youll gain overclocks and voltage lol





Johan45 said:


> Hopefully they can get it fixed up proper for ya suraswami. Maybe they'll just send you a r2 board instead



I am getting a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 for just $20 more than the Asus Gen3.  Is that similar to the Sabertooth?  Always had good luck with Gigabyte, may be stick with the same brand?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2013)

Well the FX 9370 lives...Trying to figure out which GTX 470 is not working in it, but good news is it boots into windows at 5.4ghz lol.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 6, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Well the FX 9370 lives...Trying to figure out which GTX 470 is not working in it, but good news is it boots into windows at 5.4ghz lol.



what happened?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2013)

suraswami said:


> what happened?



One of the cards is causing a BSOD on boot up and I haven't had time to work on it. :shadedshu It's being stupider now can't even get drivers to install. I quit will deal with it after I tear down the water and dump an 8400GS or one of my 7950's in it.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 6, 2013)

suraswami said:


> I am getting a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 for just $20 more than the Asus Gen3.  Is that similar to the Sabertooth?  Always had good luck with Gigabyte, may be stick with the same brand?



The Gigs Rev3 boards aren't where it's at suraswami. AFIK they don't have an APM ( application power management) like setting in the BIOS. So they will throttle and are very difficult to OC. Let me check around some today but that's the general consensus in my circles. If you can finsd a rev1.1 it's good or they're releasing a rev4 which I haven't seen yet. They may have corrected that problem.

Edit: did some reading through a thread at Overclock .net herehttp://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/4640
If you go to post 4648 this posters frustration is caused from his UD5 rev3. His symptoms are very similar to a thread I've been helping in with a 970 UD3 rev3. You can read through more but like I said the Rev3 has been a headache for a lot of people.
If you could get a R2 Sabo that's not a Gen3 I'd go for that.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 6, 2013)

and id avoid any 990fx asrock mobo, ive heard lots of crying about the extreme 9

tbh asus have it covered for the FX series! I don't know of many records on any other mobos.


(unless I finally get a pot muhahahaha)


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> and id avoid any 990fx asrock mobo, ive heard lots of crying about the extreme 9
> 
> tbh asus have it covered for the FX series! I don't know of many records on any other mobos.
> 
> ...



Slow down Cowboy, thought you didn't have time for benching?? Besides I wanna do it first.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 6, 2013)

if I don't sell this pc, and get a pot at some point before xmas... I will!

I had some time off work so cant get one yet, but it will be done.. our chips are pretty decent for overclocking to stupid speeds on water so I bet they'll be even better subzero


----------



## Irony (Nov 6, 2013)

Do they always use ln2 for subzero stuff? It's kinda expensive. lol

You could use liquid propane. It only gets to -42C but but its cheap and easy to get. And highly flammable I guess..


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2013)

Irony said:


> Do they always use ln2 for subzero stuff? It's kinda expensive. lol
> 
> You could use liquid propane. It only gets to -42C but but its cheap and easy to get. And highly flammable I guess..



Why bother with that DICE gets down to -78.5C


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2013)

Holy PITA all up and running, but only using an H100i right now so temps aren't as awesome as I am used to.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 7, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131106/Capture026633.jpg
> 
> Holy PITA all up and running, but only using an H100i right now so temps aren't as awesome as I am used to.



Just curious, what are the temps?


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 7, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131106/Capture026633.jpg
> 
> Holy PITA all up and running, but only using an H100i right now so temps aren't as awesome as I am used to.



At least you finally have that thing up and running.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Just curious, what are the temps?



At 5.1ghz the light load was under 50c, but its rather cool in the house.



Johan45 said:


> At least you finally have that thing up and running.



No kidding its still got an occasional glitch. Knowing me I probably already made my vrms sad.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2013)

What is the min voltages everyone is getting on their chips for 5ghz stable?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 7, 2013)

1.55 - 1.6v for 5ghz depends on cpunb/ram as well

ill do a 5ghz superpi 32m run on my setup this weekend, ill hopefully set the pace and post it on the thread!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2013)

d1nky said:


> 1.55 - 1.6v for 5ghz depends on cpunb/ram as well
> 
> ill do a 5ghz superpi 32m run on my setup this weekend, ill hopefully set the pace and post it on the thread!



Really? I have been trying to get under 1.5v stable with mine. So far I can play games at 1.465v temps don't seem as bad as I thought they would be. 45C load isn't bad.






I was going to try these settings for hwbot, but the clockgen shoots to high :/


----------



## d1nky (Nov 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Really? I have been trying to get under 1.5v stable with mine. So far I can play games at 1.465v temps don't seem as bad as I thought they would be. 45C load isn't bad.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131107/Capture030445.jpg
> 
> I was going to try these settings for hwbot, but the clockgen shoots to high :/



ive seen that 9370 needs less volts for a fully stable 5ghz, for 4.88ghz I need 1.53v and that's prime95 for hours and crunching for days. that kind of stability.


just make sure you keep under 5000.5 ghz for the comp. when I got time ill try and do a run. 

tbh johan would probably beat my score, then ill beat his


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive seen that 9370 needs less volts for a fully stable 5ghz, for 4.88ghz I need 1.53v and that's prime95 for hours and crunching for days. that kind of stability.
> 
> 
> just make sure you keep under 5000.5 ghz for the comp. when I got time ill try and do a run.
> ...



Now my question is do I try tighter timings with sammy low pro's or stupid high clocks with hynix...


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 8, 2013)

Like D1nky says prime really kicks the crap out of these processors. I can run Cinebench with my 9370 at almost 5.1 and 1.368v



But prime stable is 1.524


----------



## d1nky (Nov 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Now my question is do I try tighter timings with sammy low pro's or stupid high clocks with hynix...



depends on the mems and bench, I find benches with all 8cores use the speed but the single core benches like tight ram

but then again I can get higher cpu clocks with looser/faster ram 

but I did learn its mainly about the IC's on the ram itself


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

Mine are low binned ones of these

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=36426


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Mine are low binned ones of these
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=36426



Nice


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

Having issues with this chip kicking the NB up high pretty sure the memory isn't the limit on this.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Having issues with this chip kicking the NB up high pretty sure the memory isn't the limit on this.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131107/Capture031883.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131107/20131107_170521.jpg



lol, u killed the memory chip 

Had my stupid Sabertooth worked I would also have some fun OCing my 8320.

Still in dilemma (last day today), return it or RMA to Asus hrrrr


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

Its just glue from the heatspreader lol


----------



## suraswami (Nov 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Its just glue from the heatspreader lol



ha ha then blow up the next county's power grid!

OC moar!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Having issues with this chip kicking the NB up high pretty sure the memory isn't the limit on this.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131107/Capture031883.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131107/20131107_170521.jpg



Not sure what you mean by kicking the NB up, but it's very sensitive to volts if it's anything like mine. Doesn't need anywhere near what the 8350 does. I can run it at 3000 with 1.35v and 2700 is around 1.28v


----------



## d1nky (Nov 8, 2013)

IRONNNYYYYY - i just saw a pic of your rig on hwbot and you got the ram in the wrong slots!

i use the black slots and tested the other way, maybe try it ion the black slots!


JOHANNNN - benching today, hopefully get a few more 1st places from you lol


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Not sure what you mean by kicking the NB up, but it's very sensitive to volts if it's anything like mine. Doesn't need anywhere near what the 8350 does. I can run it at 3000 with 1.35v and 2700 is around 1.28v



I don't want to push the volts high enough for 3000 stable tried to 1.4v vnb with 1.462v vcpu cpu@5ghz. Could be the ram speed though that's with ram at 2463 cas 11.

Will worry about that later going through the ram one by one to get max 32m speeds of each stick.

edit:

I should have bought more of these when they were cheap


----------



## suraswami (Nov 8, 2013)

Returned the Sabertooth due to funds depleted in buying the $99 Nexus 32GB deal lol.

May be I will revisit this during Christmas.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

Now who can name these modules?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131108/Capture030973.jpg
> 
> Now who can name these modules?



nice speed and timings!!!

i wouldnt have a clue what they are apart from FAST!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nice speed and timings!!!
> 
> i wouldnt have a clue what they are apart from FAST!



Some old school  its 32m stable as well. (ignore the time this is an untweaked OS memory stability test)


----------



## Mathragh (Nov 8, 2013)

Dat NB! my chip wont go over 2550 stably


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Dat NB! my chip wont go over 2550 stably



It's only at 1.3v for that shot


----------



## d1nky (Nov 8, 2013)

ive had mine benching at 2.9ghz on cpunb

stable its at 2.75ghz 1.35v

about to bench this thing at 5.7ghz


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Some old school  its 32m stable as well. (ignore the time this is an untweaked OS memory stability test)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131108/Capture031954.jpg



Old school, huh? BBSE? PSC? HFC0?(or was it HCF0?)
Tell us!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive had mine benching at 2.9ghz on cpunb
> 
> stable its at 2.75ghz 1.35v
> 
> about to bench this thing at 5.7ghz



It would take me to much time to tweak that far 



Random Murderer said:


> Old school, huh? BBSE? PSC? HFC0?(or was it HCF0?)
> Tell us!



Elpida BBSE-DJ-F


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> It would take me to much time to tweak that far
> 
> 
> 
> Elpida BBSE-DJ-F



Figured it was BBSE.
Happy benching!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Figured it was BBSE.
> Happy benching!



Oh I am having a blast  Got a couple of sets of HCH9 (rev D samsung) some single sided 1GB sticks and some double sided 4GB low pro's.







Turns out a slightly tweaked OS will turn out a win for the hwbot challenge so far. I am pretty positive these timings will go tighter, haven't really tried going to save that for the win.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice ram cdawall a buddy of mine has a set that'll run 7-10-7-at 2000 really rots my shorts in comps.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice ram cdawall a buddy of mine has a set that'll run 7-10-7-at 2000 really rots my shorts in comps.



Ironically enough I was working on those timings when you posted that.






I am running these now, but may tweak subtimings before running this time


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 8, 2013)

Well that is f-in sweet.


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a set of these:

http://www.directron.com/khx22501fk36gx.html

Are they in that class of ram you guys are talking about atm?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> I have a set of these:
> 
> http://www.directron.com/khx22501fk36gx.html
> 
> Are they in that class of ram you guys are talking about atm?



Elpida BDBG-DJ-F

reference to the Elpida's

BASE run at 7-7-7-20 at 2000MHz
BDBG run at 6-9-6-24 at 2000MHz
BBSE run at 7-9-7-21 at 2000MHz

That was found on another site and is known to be typical clocks for the ram. You have 3 sticks to chose from bin the two best and start with 6-9-6 timings and 1.675v is all my memory likes anymore clocks less.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 10, 2013)

finally got a decent superpi 1m score No.1 H20!!

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_...cessor_2689#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=3


----------



## Irony (Nov 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> IRONNNYYYYY - i just saw a pic of your rig on hwbot and you got the ram in the wrong slots!
> 
> i use the black slots and tested the other way, maybe try it ion the black slots!
> 
> ...



I'll give it a shot. I had em in the red ones cuz they're the A slots. Haven't had time to bench much at all. I will this evening tho

Also thats a pretty old picture I have a hwbot, I need to update it. I added another rad since then and I have some kingston 2666 memory


----------



## cdawall (Nov 10, 2013)

Stupid question the bulldozer conditioner. Everyones says something different than mine. It has no version for the patch or anything. Am I missing a file or something?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 10, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Stupid question the bulldozer conditioner. Everyones says something different than mine. It has no version for the patch or anything. Am I missing a file or something?



I tried all 3, R1.02B works best for me. plus its the newest

heres what I get, also different from others and it still works


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 10, 2013)

Just messin around.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 10, 2013)

I just had a sweet 32M score but froze on screenshot 

best recorded so far is 13min 48, but just smashed it!

im off out now and not benching anymore till tomorrow.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> finally got a decent superpi 1m score No.1 H20!!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_...cessor_2689#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=3
> 
> View attachment 52916



I knew it was only a matter of time D1nky. Enjoy it while it lasts!!
Great run none the less!!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time D1nky. Enjoy it while it lasts!!
> Great run none the less!!



Wait till the temps drop just a hair (tuesday) and we will see what kind of clocks can be achieved.


----------



## Irony (Nov 11, 2013)

It's gonna be below freezing tonight. I might just stick my computer in the window tonight


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 11, 2013)

Finally beat my last score


----------



## d1nky (Nov 13, 2013)

just smashed the back doors of 32M!!







edit:

what about 1M!?







FUCKKK YEAA!

http://hwbot.org/user/d1nky/


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> just smashed the back doors of 32M!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131112/superpi32m13m18s578.png
> 
> ...



That's a damn nice chip. You put it under cold yet?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 13, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> That's a damn nice chip. You put it under cold yet?



nah only cold ambients lol 

I am intending to get a pot some day, if I still got this chip then it will be demolished on LN2.

if not ill sell the rig, and keep quiet about how tortured it has been!

I just tried benching at 5750 but it locked up, probably being to impatient as im going to bed!

johan shall see this tomorrow... im waiting!


----------



## Irony (Nov 13, 2013)

It was cold outside this morning, opened the window and tried some clocking. Still could only get 5.2 stable enough to bench. Water temp was down to 4c lol

Edit: I only needed like 1.51v, which is way lower than it normally needs for 5.0. The colder it gets the better it performs by alot. I kinda wanna try some subzero lol


----------



## d1nky (Nov 13, 2013)

Irony said:


> It was cold outside this morning, opened the window and tried some clocking. Still could only get 5.2 stable enough to bench. Water temp was down to 4c lol
> 
> Edit: I only needed like 1.51v, which is way lower than it normally needs for 5.0. The colder it gets the better it performs by alot. I kinda wanna try some subzero lol



I find the same, sounds like you've got a terrible chip or something is wrong!

I know these boards are pretty crap at keeping the power delivery and not tripping what seems to be OCP, but its getting there.

although my fx4100 couldn't go much above 5ghz for benching, similar temps!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> just smashed the back doors of 32M!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131112/superpi32m13m18s578.png
> 
> ...



Nice work D1nky!!  I think it's time you went back to work!! Just remember when you're on top there's only one way to go. Muah ha ha ha


----------



## d1nky (Nov 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice work D1nky!!  I think it's time you went back to work!! Just remember when you're on top there's only one way to go. Muah ha ha ha



wish I could work, I didn't sleep lastnight and that wasn't from benching that was from not being able to breath and coughing!

back off to the doctors in a bit!

and yea im waiting until you try and beat me, then ill beat you... etc etc!

soon we'll be at dice speeds on water


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wish I could work, I didn't sleep lastnight and that wasn't from benching that was from not being able to breath and coughing!
> 
> back off to the doctors in a bit!
> 
> ...



Man if you're still not breathing there has to be something wrong. It's been way too long buddy. You better get that looked after, I need the competition. Besides I haven't even went over the 1.7v mark with the 9370 ...YET!!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well it's finally in. Sitting down at the post as I type. Just have to get everything sorted and should have it going by the end of the weekend.  http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...r_Nova_1260_Radiator_35290.html?tl=g30c95s667

It's a bit of a pisser tho. Hasn't been above zero for a week and this weekend is supposed to be up to 10. Oh well the cold is barely here. Can't wait for full on winter now.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 13, 2013)

Took my GPU out of the loop so I'm going for 5.7GHz since its freezing here


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 13, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Took my GPU out of the loop so I'm going for 5.7GHz since its freezing here



So do you have that CHV in there now


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> So do you have that CHV in there now



I was to late. Was gone when i messaged him. Still have my M5A97 EVO


----------



## d1nky (Nov 14, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Well it's finally in. Sitting down at the post as I type. Just have to get everything sorted and should have it going by the end of the weekend.  http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...r_Nova_1260_Radiator_35290.html?tl=g30c95s667
> 
> It's a bit of a pisser tho. Hasn't been above zero for a week and this weekend is supposed to be up to 10. Oh well the cold is barely here. Can't wait for full on winter now.



I been getting around 10*c ambients which was when I done those decent benches, im ill as fuck tho so probably wont let myself get that cold for a while!

nice rad, is that part of your 'loop'?



Durvelle27 said:


> I was to late. Was gone when i messaged him. Still have my M5A97 EVO



could you make/find a block for the vrms and pump them with cold water?!

power delivery would be a lot better!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I been getting around 10*c ambients which was when I done those decent benches, im ill as fuck tho so probably wont let myself get that cold for a while!
> 
> nice rad, is that part of your 'loop'?
> 
> ...



I could get a universal block for VRMs


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I been getting around 10*c ambients which was when I done those decent benches, im ill as fuck tho so probably wont let myself get that cold for a while!
> 
> nice rad, is that part of your 'loop'?


Yepper, I spent most of last night cleaning it and attaching the 9x140 Gelid Wing fans to it. Man that's a lot of friggin wires. I'm going to dump some antifreez in the water and literally put the damn thing outside my window. It's going to be about a 30' round trip, that's why I got the big azz pump. So with any luck I shopuld be able to do some -10° to -20°c benching when winter sets in. That's still on "water" right???

You better take care of yourself D1nky. Take some time off get some rest. When you come back you'll have some new numbers to beat. Muahahahaha


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2013)

75 water 25 coolant is what I run in mine for winter weather benching anything more really affects temps. Lowest you will likely get is 10C CPU temps with cold air going across, that's all I got with negative ambients and more radiator surface area than you have.

Although I do have a somewhat worse block so that could change.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 14, 2013)

cdawall said:


> 75 water 25 coolant is what I run in mine for winter weather benching anything more really affects temps. Lowest you will likely get is 10C CPU temps with cold air going across, that's all I got with negative ambients and more radiator surface area than you have.
> 
> Although I do have a somewhat worse block so that could change.



Really?? I thought I would get better than that. What kind of set-up did you have?? That supernova 1260 looks like it came out of a 4 Cylinder car, it's quite big. Either way I had to finish this thing off so I can run my system 24/7 if I need to.



Durvelle27 said:


> I was to late. Was gone when i messaged him. Still have my M5A97 EVO


Too bad that's a sweet board and it was a great price.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2013)

Mcr220/320/420 with yate loon high speeds and ultra kazes. Running an old dtek fuzion v1 and one of the inserts

That was 10c load with a hot phenom ii.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think our raddage is pretty similar. This thing is 9x140mm fans on one side. The surface area is 420x420. I'm not sure how cold it gets where you live but in the winter here -20° at night is pretty standard. Most winters we'll have a few weeks where that's the high for the day and near -30 to -35° at night. 
I'll soon find out.
Back to the mixture which is kindof why I asked about your temps. You think 25% is enough for that kind of cold?? We usually mix our cars 50/50.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 14, 2013)

man I see my 0-10*c ambients and standard loop isn't going to stay in front for too long 

best get a pot soon


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> man I see my 0-10*c ambients and standard loop isn't going to stay in front for too long
> 
> best get a pot soon



I put a bid in on another board. Someone had a barely used CHV-z for $140 shipped. Have a guy that'll lend me a pot and Dice is $20 for a cooler full in London, On. I hope to get a taste before the winter is over.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I think our raddage is pretty similar. This thing is 9x140mm fans on one side. The surface area is 420x420. I'm not sure how cold it gets where you live but in the winter here -20° at night is pretty standard. Most winters we'll have a few weeks where that's the high for the day and near -30 to -35° at night.
> I'll soon find out.
> Back to the mixture which is kindof why I asked about your temps. You think 25% is enough for that kind of cold?? We usually mix our cars 50/50.



Mine has a bit more fan now, but with 0F temps during the blizzard it never froze over with 75/25. That's all most guys run in water chillers.

Temps wise you likely get colder than me only in south dakota. Although this winter is shaping up to be a bit of a bitch. Already had one solid blizzard and they expect several more.



d1nky said:


> man I see my 0-10*c ambients and standard loop isn't going to stay in front for too long
> 
> best get a pot soon



I just have to find DICE or LN2 up here for mine pot is sitting next to the desk. Houston had an endless supply of both here I am having to search.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 14, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I put a bid in on another board. Someone had a barely used CHV-z for $140 shipped. Have a guy that'll lend me a pot and Dice is $20 for a cooler full in London, On. I hope to get a taste before the winter is over.



NICE!

well im out of work for a bit, but I hope I will too. 

I don't trust this mobo for subzero, so probably would get a CHVF or contact asrock again and say look bitches, im about to blow this up and send me a new one lol


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2013)

I will have to look in my box o goodies I might just have a spare pot...


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 14, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Mine has a bit more fan now, but with 0F temps during the blizzard it never froze over with 75/25. That's all most guys run in water chillers.
> 
> Temps wise you likely get colder than me only in south dakota. Although this winter is shaping up to be a bit of a bitch. Already had one solid blizzard and they expect several more.



0°f is about -18°c so it just might be fine. I'll keep an eye on it when it's really cold. Besides the rad won't be outside 24/7 only when I'm benching hard, so it won't sit out and freeze overnight. 
The Gelids will put out over 100 cfm on high, so it can move a signifigant amout of air through it too.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 14, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> 0°f is about -18°c so it just might be fine. I'll keep an eye on it when it's really cold. Besides the rad won't be outside 24/7 only when I'm benching hard, so it won't sit out and freeze overnight.
> The Gelids will put out over 100 cfm on high, so it can move a signifigant amout of air through it too.



in those ambients, wouldn't it be as good as a passive (no-fans) rad?

be like a chunk of frozen metal, and water through it lol


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> in those ambients, wouldn't it be as good as a passive (no-fans) rad?
> 
> be like a chunk of frozen metal, and water through it lol



Ya probably. When I was rinsing it out with boiling water last night it only took a couple minutes to cool off enough to handle. You could really feel the heat coming from it. But I figured there was no sense in going halfway. That's why I went for the 140s over the 220s. More CFM and static pressure. I got them for $8 each in a clearance sale.
Now it'll be like a chunk of frozen metal going 40 MPH He he he


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 15, 2013)

It's official the Crosshair V Formula-z will be in the mail on Monday.  Whoot whoot!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 15, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> It's official the Crosshair V Formula-z will be in the mail on Monday.  Whoot whoot!!



and here come the 6GHz screenies...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 15, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> and here come the 6GHz screenies...



not before I do!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> not before I do!



Oh really!!!! 
I'm grabbing another SSD and a 2x2 set of ram tomorrow. I'm gonna make this bitch beg for mercy.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Oh really!!!!
> I'm grabbing another SSD and a 2x2 set of ram tomorrow. I'm gonna make this bitch beg for mercy.



im being helpful and crunching, so itll have to wait for a few days lol

ive had 5750mhz benching before, but never took a screenshot


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im being helpful and crunching, so itll have to wait for a few days lol
> 
> ive had 5750mhz benching before, but never took a screenshot



Very nice. That was 1 core right??? if you have CPU-z open all you have to do is hit f7 I think to save a validation.
I'm hoping to get all my stuff set up and have 3 rigs going for the F@H Chimp challenge when it gets here. That's one sure way to find any kind of instability if you have it. 10 days straight 24/7crunching.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

all 8 cores....

yea im impressed with this chip/rig its crunching 100% 4.875ghz and I can still play games like normal, and temps just around 50*c


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> all 8 cores....
> 
> yea im impressed with this chip/rig its crunching 100% 4.875ghz and I can still play games like normal, and temps just around 50*c



Show off.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Nov 16, 2013)

I only got my FX 8350 @ 4.2 Ghz , 240 FSB , 1.368 V ... i.ve been raising the Front Side Bus (FSB) since Pentium 1 and 2.. rather then just using the Multiplier to overclock. Mhz is the speed of the Processor but FSB is the width it uses. 

I also tried 4.6 Ghz at 200 FSB and it was a little slower in 3Dmark 2013.. so a good mixture of the 2 is optimal.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hnykill22 said:


> I only got my FX 8350 @ 4.2 Ghz , 240 FSB , 1.368 V ... i.ve been raising the Front Side Bus (FSB) since Pentium 1 and 2.. rather then just using the Multiplier to overclock. Mhz is the speed of the Processor but FSB is the width it uses.
> 
> I also tried 4.6 Ghz at 200 FSB and it was a little slower in 3Dmark 2013.. so a good mixture of the 2 is optimal.



Nice tip bud but most of us here already know this. I was using 300FSB when I was at 5.1 GHz


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> all 8 cores....
> 
> yea im impressed with this chip/rig its crunching 100% 4.875ghz and I can still play games like normal, and temps just around 50*c



What are you feeding that thing. I told you you had a nice chip.



Durvelle27 said:


> Nice tip bud but most of us here already know this. I was using 300FSB when I was at 5.1 GHz



Yep all the way Durvelle. I never run below 250 and a lot higher benching.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Johan45 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice clock Pillmonster.
Hey D1nky got the rad and all set up on the weekend. 
You can have a look here in you're interested. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=731320&page=43
Starts at post # 857.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 18, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice clock Pillmonster.
> Hey D1nky got the rad and all set up on the weekend.
> You can have a look here in you're interested. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=731320&page=43
> Starts at post # 857.


Thanks. 

4.8 is highest I can go 24/7 tho, since I'm on air (CM Hyper N620/HAF XM).


----------



## d1nky (Nov 18, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice clock Pillmonster.
> Hey D1nky got the rad and all set up on the weekend.
> You can have a look here in you're interested. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=731320&page=43
> Starts at post # 857.



that's friggin madness! im going to keep a close eye on your hwbot lol although ya probably mention that im beat before I know it 

that site looks pretty good, might have to join as well. I remember about 10 - 12 months back when I started learning overclocking I was reading threads from that site for Fx overclocking, and about the fatality. recognise a few names as well...

people hate the fact that I been overclocking/benching for about 10 months lol


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's friggin madness! im going to keep a close eye on your hwbot lol although ya probably mention that im beat before I know it
> 
> that site looks pretty good, might have to join as well. I remember about 10 - 12 months back when I started learning overclocking I was reading threads from that site for Fx overclocking, and about the fatality. recognise a few names as well...
> 
> people hate the fact that I been overclocking/benching for about 10 months lol



I tried it out a bit yesterday but it was pretty warm out 18c at 4.8 with 1.45 v it was just hitting 30c on the cores. I can't wait till I get some good cold weather. Then I'll be coming for ya.
OCF is a great site. Lots of smart guys there. 
I also picked up an ASUS R9 270x DCUII for some reason. Not really impressed with it yet but I think I have some kind of driver issue or something. Just think it should be doing quite a bit better than it is. 

How's the lungs doing this week. Any better??


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's friggin madness! im going to keep a close eye on your hwbot lol although ya probably mention that im beat before I know it
> 
> that site looks pretty good, might have to join as well.


Lol...are you talking about OCUK?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 18, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I tried it out a bit yesterday but it was pretty warm out 18c at 4.8 with 1.45 v it was just hitting 30c on the cores. I can't wait till I get some good cold weather. Then I'll be coming for ya.
> OCF is a great site. Lots of smart guys there.
> I also picked up an ASUS R9 270x DCUII for some reason. Not really impressed with it yet but I think I have some kind of driver issue or something. Just think it should be doing quite a bit better than it is.
> 
> How's the lungs doing this week. Any better??



isn't the 270x a replacement for the 7770?! in which case I been there and done that, what a let-down. I went 7770 - 7870 - 7950, just the previous ones were such a waste of cash and performance was poor, maybe coupled with a 3930k like in the reviews would have been good but I wasn't impressed.

is your loop long enough for the rad outside? and I don't think that site is big enough for 2 of us to be benching like we do LOL 

the lungs are better actually, the fever part is gone but im still coughing and choking a lot. 



Pill Monster said:


> Are you talking about OCN?




overclockers.com


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> isn't the 270x a replacement for the 7770?! in which case I been there and done that, what a let-down. I went 7770 - 7870 - 7950, just the previous ones were such a waste of cash and performance was poor, maybe coupled with a 3930k like in the reviews would have been good but I wasn't impressed.
> 
> is your loop long enough for the rad outside? and I don't think that site is big enough for 2 of us to be benching like we do LOL
> 
> ...



It's funny on the reviews it comes in just behind the 670s but in real life it's nowhere close. I'm going to try a new install and the latest drivers to see if I somehow just screwed up the drivers. I've had the Nvidias going on that install
Don't worry I made sure there was enough tubing. Ha ha ha 
Glad you're getting better.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 18, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I tried it out a bit yesterday but it was pretty warm out 18c at 4.8 with 1.45 v it was just hitting 30c on the cores. I can't wait till I get some good cold weather. Then I'll be coming for ya.
> OCF is a great site. Lots of smart guys there.
> I also picked up an ASUS R9 270x DCUII for some reason. Not really impressed with it yet but I think I have some kind of driver issue or something. Just think it should be doing quite a bit better than it is.
> 
> How's the lungs doing this week. Any better??





d1nky said:


> isn't the 270x a replacement for the 7770?! in which case I been there and done that, what a let-down. I went 7770 - 7870 - 7950, just the previous ones were such a waste of cash and performance was poor, maybe coupled with a 3930k like in the reviews would have been good but I wasn't impressed.
> 
> is your loop long enough for the rad outside? and I don't think that site is big enough for 2 of us to be benching like we do LOL
> 
> ...



270X = Overclocked 7870.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> isn't the 270x a replacement for the 7770?! in which case I been there and done that, what a let-down. I went 7770 - 7870 - 7950, just the previous ones were such a waste of cash and performance was poor, maybe coupled with a 3930k like in the reviews would have been good but I wasn't impressed.
> 
> is your loop long enough for the rad outside? and I don't think that site is big enough for 2 of us to be benching like we do LOL
> 
> ...



Yeah...same as OCUK.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 18, 2013)

Pill Monster said:


> Yeah...same as OCUK.



Not sure it is. This is the place I speak of.  http://www.overclockers.com/forums/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 19, 2013)

Highest OC i can get without PC shutting down from Over-volt protection

http://valid.canardpc.com/405j3a


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Highest OC i can get without PC shutting down from Over-volt protection
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/405j3a


 Nice work Durvelle. Not sure if this is what you're talking about or if your board is the same but if you go into your monitoring section, find the CPU voltage and set it to ignore. This section is what keeps your computer safe.
I take no responsibility if you blow anything up but that's what I have to do to go over 1.6v


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 19, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice work Durvelle. Not sure if this is what you're talking about or if your board is the same but if you go into your monitoring section, find the CPU voltage and set it to ignore. This section is what keeps your computer safe.
> I take no responsibility if you blow anything up but that's what I have to do to go over 1.6v


Thx for the tip but really don't want to risk it with this board


But here ya go guys

FX-8350 @5.17GHz Tweaked Ram


----------



## d1nky (Nov 19, 2013)

wooop durvelle pulling out the cinebenches!

good to see ya benching, what you going to do about mobo or vrms?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wooop durvelle pulling out the cinebenches!
> 
> good to see ya benching, what you going to do about mobo or vrms?


Yea finally benching as i took my GPU out of the loop so my CPU runs alot cooler. VRM( 80mm Fan) & Mobo (200mm Fan)


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea finally benching as i took my GPU out of the loop so my CPU runs alot cooler. VRM( 80mm Fan) & Mobo (200mm Fan)


Did you take the GPU out of the loop or the PC? I don't see it in your specs...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Did you take the GPU out of the loop or the PC? I don't see it in your specs...



Both


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 20, 2013)

Way to bring it Durvelle. I don't blame you for not wanting to go too far with that board. Better safe than sorry. That was just an FYI incase you just need a teensy bit more.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thx  and yea don't wanna fry this board just yet Lol

I plan to upgrade it soon after I get a new GPU




Johan45 said:


> Way to bring it Durvelle. I don't blame you for not wanting to go too far with that board. Better safe than sorry. That was just an FYI incase you just need a teensy bit more.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice!! What parts are you looking at??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 20, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice!! What parts are you looking at??


GTX 780 or R9 290 & Sabertooth or Crosshair


----------



## d1nky (Nov 20, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice!! What parts are you looking at??



hes looking to beat us at our own game!



Durvelle27 said:


> GTX 780 or R9 290 & Sabertooth or Crosshair



that would be a monster of a rig!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hes looking to beat us at our own game!
> 
> 
> 
> that would be a monster of a rig!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 22, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> GTX 780 or R9 290 & Sabertooth or Crosshair


Those are all great parts, you really can't lose either way.  I think you're right Dinky ! Durvelle needs more speed, Next he'll get a phase change and be rocking a steady _50°c.


I just picked up an ASUS R9270x DCUII on a whim. AT first I was maybe a bit disappointed but the I realized it's about 1 of my 580s they were a 500 dollar card a couple years ago and I'm even with a 200 dollar one. It doesn't OC very well either but It'll do what  I intended it for when the CHV gets here the saber and the 9370 are going into a rig with that 270x for a gamer/worker. I know the TT AIO cooling in it will handle the  the voltage for a nice ,cool 4.8G. It can always hit the bench anytime, I'm no stranger to TIM any way.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 22, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Those are all great parts, you really can't lose either way.  I think you're right Dinky ! Durvelle needs more speed, Next he'll get a phase change and be rocking a steady _50°c.
> 
> 
> I just picked up an ASUS R9270x DCUII on a whim. AT first I was maybe a bit disappointed but the I realized it's about 1 of my 580s they were a 500 dollar card a couple years ago and I'm even with a 200 dollar one. It doesn't OC very well either but It'll do what  I intended it for when the CHV gets here the saber and the 9370 are going into a rig with that 270x for a gamer/worker. I know the TT AIO cooling in it will handle the  the voltage for a nice ,cool 4.8G. It can always hit the bench anytime, I'm no stranger to TIM any way.


Thx and i thought about it or LN but will have to save up a good lump sum.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 22, 2013)

SOMEBODY'S GOT THE BUG!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 22, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> SOMEBODY'S GOT THE BUG!!


Yep. Running 2x 240mm Push/Pull rads right now.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 22, 2013)

take it outside and bench it like a beast!

what did you do about the block in the end?

I actually come up with a plan, my missus has a balcony at her flat and well with temps below 0*c it seems stupid not to take advantage lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 22, 2013)

Are you talking about the CPU block. If so its the same universal block 


Also no outside for me. Has been raining for the past week.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 22, 2013)

ah I see, you never know how good the block is until you ram it with volts lol

these xspc copper blocks are pretty good, received some good reviews as well. also when I switched to having the outlet port on top, I dropped a few degrees in temps!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 22, 2013)

I like my Koolance 380A , got the jet plate pulled at the moment to keep my flow up but works quite well. I've got my bracket sorted out for the rad, -5 on Sunday and the 8350's going back in. Sonebobody has to try and redeem themselves. First up is that damn Cine R15 Gotta beat 865!!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 22, 2013)

here here!

its around 0*c tonight, im about to prep ready for benching. (opening windows is 'prep')

top on my list is a 5ghz superpi to beat 14m 43s - http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=75196
then ya cinebench (R15 & 11.5), and if I got enough time pcmark


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess its time for me to do some real benching. Its -5°C outside right now so its freezing cold. Gonna try for 5.5GHz


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 24, 2013)

It really works Durvelle, had the rad hanging out the window -9c was pumping a shit load of volts into the 8350 and it's still alive. Here check this out, http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7583901&postcount=55 now D1nky's playing catch up.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

5.3GHz @1.572v hit 38c under load and board hit 36c


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice bud you've got lots of room yet!! My cores were hitting 70+ and still kicking.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just got 5.4GHz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm through benching for day dang near almost froze my nuts off lol.


*5.3GHz *































*5.4GHz*


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 24, 2013)

Great numbers there Durvelle, just FYI for the SuperPi bench you should be using the Bulldozer conditioner.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...SuperPI-x87)&p=5196111&viewfull=1#post5196111


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Great numbers there Durvelle, just FYI for the SuperPi bench you should be using the Bulldozer conditioner.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...SuperPI-x87)&p=5196111&viewfull=1#post5196111


Thx.  Couldn't get it to work before


----------



## R00kie (Nov 24, 2013)

Getting an FX8320 next month, we'll see how overclocking will go. Heard a lot of positive things about the M5A97 EVO R2.0 from ASUS, what do you think?


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 24, 2013)

You need to run it as an Admin. Disable the NRAC blocker and apply the Errata fix. It'll drop your time by at least 2 seconds. This was my run this morning


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> You need to run it as an Admin. Disable the NRAC blocker and apply the Errata fix. It'll drop your time by at least 2 seconds. This was my run this morning


I'll give it a try after i unthaw lol


----------



## d1nky (Nov 24, 2013)

nice durvelle, that cinebench ya done beat my last one by 2 points. lucky I done another run!

johan does this mean we're back competing for No.1 spots?? 

let me know which ones ya beat me at, ya know how it goes 


ok, competition is competition

superpi 1m
superpi 32m
cinebench (both)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nice durvelle, that cinebench ya done beat my last one by 2 points. lucky I done another run!
> 
> johan does this mean we're back competing for No.1 spots??
> 
> let me know which ones ya beat me at, ya know how it goes


I'm coming for both of you 


Also guys this board is actually doing pretty well and really keeps surprising me.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 24, 2013)

its amazing what the cold does!

just seeing johans scores then, im already planning to take my pc outside and bench the living shit out of it!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its amazing what the cold does!
> 
> just seeing johans scores then, im already planning to take my pc outside and bench the living shit out of it!


Same for me but done for right now as im' still cold ass hell lol.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have you on all three right now!! Barely anyway. I don't know if I can get much more from the piggy though. Pushing 1.8v is just waiting for something to pop.

At Durvelle , your board surprises me to, I still say it has a lot to do with your CPU and cooling , some of those 8350s need 1.55v just to do 4.8, that's a nice one you got there Bud


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I have you on all three right now!! Barely anyway. I don't know if I can get much more from the piggy though. Pushing 1.8v is just waiting for something to pop.
> 
> At Durvelle , your board surprises me to, I still say it has a lot to do with your CPU and cooling , some of those 8350s need 1.55v just to do 4.8, that's a nice one you got there Bud


I'm gonna beat both you guys scores just wait.

Yea my CPU can get 4.8GHz Stable @1.45v but this board is really pleasing me considering i got it for $40


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm gonna beat both you guys scores just wait.
> 
> Yea my CPU can get 4.8GHz Stable @1.45v but this board is really pleasing me considering i got it for $40


 
You've got a ways to go yet Durvelle. I know you know how to get more voltage just for that last couple points .... You're going to need it to go much higher !!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> You've got a ways to go yet Durvelle. I know you know how to get more voltage just for that last couple points .... You're going to need it to go much higher !!


In the am or tonight i'll try for 5.6GHz and see what i can score


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 24, 2013)

You better try that Conditioner again before you do or you'll never get the score for Superpi that you deserve.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> You better try that Conditioner again before you do or you'll never get the score for Superpi that you deserve.


Ok i will thx but watch your backs


----------



## d1nky (Nov 24, 2013)

that's too true!

that fx you got durvelle may come with the bonus of being stable at less volts, but I bet because its low vid means it creates a shit ton of heat!


no way in hell can I push 1.8v on this mobo, 1.75v is the max for single cored benches!

im pretty lucky that I still have 10% left to play with when its below 0*c, im not quite at the end yet 

and the scaling when its cold, oh boy!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's too true!
> 
> that fx you got durvelle may come with the bonus of being stable at less volts, but I bet because its low vid means it creates a shit ton of heat!
> 
> ...


It ran pretty cool with the low ambient but yea it does produce some heat when in the house but not much more. I'm scared to try above 1.68v lol


----------



## d1nky (Nov 24, 2013)

those voltage barriers are funny. I was like it with 1.65v and then thought im not being beat...

johan you know much about amd pscheck? I see it being used in most competitive benches.

also on hwbot theres a lil comp of the fastest 5ghz superpi 32m, I thought I had it until I got beat by 20 seconds 


http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=75196

http://hwbot.org/submission/2414796_

I know the ram played a massive part in this but 20 seconds??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> those voltage barriers are funny. I was like it with 1.65v and then thought im not being beat...
> 
> johan you know much about amd pscheck? I see it being used in most competitive benches.
> 
> ...


I'll join in


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 24, 2013)

Never tried using PSCheck . That's when you really want to go fast  on one core typically world record fast. It allows you to run cores at different speeds. There's a bit of a guide I read at OCF under how to get a bulldozer to 8.0.
And the cold is friggin awsome for these things. The water in my loop was nearly -8 today. I keep a thermometer in the res. Had to put the jetplate back in to concentrate the flow better and zoom zoom.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> those voltage barriers are funny. I was like it with 1.65v and then thought im not being beat...
> 
> johan you know much about amd pscheck? I see it being used in most competitive benches.
> 
> ...


 Oh ya infrared is very good at what he does. Did you take a close look at his NB speed??


----------



## d1nky (Nov 24, 2013)

yea pretty decent!

I can get mine up to 2850mhz benchable with 1.41v


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's the one screen on his that's all messed. 7600 NB uh unh and the rams reads at 0. He won't be giving away any secrets. Ha ha ha

I'm pretty sure that 4G kit of ram was probably 130$ too. that GTX2 ain't cheap


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

I just made the gap wider D1nky 9.64 in Cinebench 11.5 http://hwbot.org/submission/2455973_


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! even left a comment saying ''holy shit'' lol

I may have sold my rig, just waiting on replies... and might have a loan out and starting a new job end of this week


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> HOLY SHIT! even left a comment saying ''holy shit'' lol
> 
> I may have sold my rig, just waiting on replies... and might have a loan out and starting a new job end of this week


 
Didn't you just start a new job a few weeks back?! Or did you lose that on account of being ill for 2 weeks? Also PayDay loans are for suckers, get a credit card.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

I noticed after my submission that I had 2 CPU shots no memory shot so re ran it at almost 5.6 How bout this for a score . 9.68 http://hwbot.org/submission/2455975_

You can't sell that till you beat me D1nky WTF


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

omfg! 9.68! soon youll be at LN2 speeds lol

noticed ya dropped tras and trc  that's what makes mine better on lower clocks

I cant push those volts on this mobo and that much cpu stress, just turns off all the time. may buy another 8350 and keep my golden 1

@RCoon I been off 2 weeks, jobs still there but its what made me ill, so im probably going back on site.

nah this is for 3grand to get a car etc and new rig, xmas shit etc, just need someone to sign off on it.


also I still got a nasty cough and choke, the docs wont do anything so may go into the hospital centre.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> omfg! 9.68! soon youll be at LN2 speeds lol
> 
> I cant push those volts on this mobo and that much cpu stress, just turns off all the time. may buy another 8350 and keep my golden 1
> 
> ...


 
Hell I need a car, and I don't need a new rig, but I'd rather save up for a car, or at the very least buy one on finance or something.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

That sucks about your health buddy, this has been way too long. You gotta get that sorted straight away.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry to here D1nky

But Johan I'll try to beat that today. Its -2°C out so I'll try for 5.6GHz


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Sorry to here D1nky
> 
> But Johan I'll try to beat that today. Its -2°C out so I'll try for 5.6GHz


 
Game on Durvelle !! D1nky tried and tried then I kicked it up one big notch today!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2013)

johan45 said:


> Game on Durvelle !! D1nky tried and tried then I kicked it up one big notch today!!





But im durvelle not D1nky.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

haha that's damn right durvelle

its been 5 weeks now with some kind of cough, infection or fuckered!


anyway, yea im planning to take my rig to my missuses place and bench on the balcony haha! -2*c hopefully and ill let it freeze the vrms!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Man that sucks

Its suppose to drop about -8°C today so gonna wait till then and push the hell out of my CPU & mobo




d1nky said:


> haha that's damn right durvelle
> 
> its been 5 weeks now with some kind of cough, infection or fuckered!
> 
> ...


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

Good luck guys you'll need it !!
Don't forget your mittens Ha ha


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't need it 

And that crap doesn't work. Hands were still cold.



Johan45 said:


> Good luck guys you'll need it !!
> Don't forget your mittens Ha ha


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh-ho! Some serious competition going on in here as of late. Looks like the gauntlet has been thrown down, lol.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh-ho! Some serious competition going on in here as of late. Looks like the gauntlet has been thrown down, lol.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh-ho! Some serious competition going on in here as of late. Looks like the gauntlet has been thrown down, lol.


 
Yep gave them a pretty big hurdle to jump this time.


----------



## Irony (Nov 25, 2013)

Alrighty what do you guys think; I could get a chv z and test my suspicions that this fatality cant handle big volts well. or I could be happy with what ive got till the next generation.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

Irony said:


> Alrighty what do you guys think; I could get a chv z and test my suspicions that this fatality cant handle big volts well. or I could be happy with what ive got till the next generation.




ive spent my entire time with this mobo thinking the exact same!

hopefully tonight I shall be benching it in subzero ambients again, Theres a few settings in bios that seem 'curious' so I may mess with them at some stage!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

Got another one 5.881 WP32M http://hwbot.org/submission/2456049_
Letting thing cool a bit then come the 1024M


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

superpi 1m
superpi 32m
cinebench (both)
and now wprimes!

I may actually take my rig back outside lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Guys won't be able to bench today as its been raining all morning.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys won't be able to bench today as its been raining all morning.


 
That's a bummer, not cold enough anyway.



d1nky said:


> superpi 1m
> superpi 32m
> cinebench (both)
> and now wprimes!
> ...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

im at home, im going to pack my rig up and take it outside later and go BIG lol


im just thinking when is this going to end? LOL


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Never lol


And its still pretty cold 




d1nky said:


> im at home, im going to pack my rig up and take it outside later and go BIG lol
> 
> 
> im just thinking when is this going to end? LOL


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys won't be able to bench today as its been raining all morning.


Free water cooling.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lol I don't think drizzles would be enough 




Durvelle27 said:


> Never lol
> 
> 
> And its still pretty cold


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

1024 at 184.828  Only -1 today so you're lucky  http://hwbot.org/submission/2456066_


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Free water cooling.


 
Gotta love that


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> 1024 at 184.828  Only -1 today so you're lucky  http://hwbot.org/submission/2456066_




nice 4 seconds and 130mhz difference


what I was doing the other night lol and about to do again... writing scores down now



Spoiler


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

my ram just doesn't keep up with yours so I need more Hzs


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

Ive really dropped my subtimings down, I also changed TRC and TRAS to about 8 below what it should be and get better scores on single threaded or quick benches.

my ram/mobo is odd, ive found the only working timings that allows me to boot, any change and they wont boot.

youll notice I have either 11-12-11 or 8-9-8, anything else and no boot, even loosening them...


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 25, 2013)

You shouldn't be out on a day like this you're sick remember


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

I know and it makes me worse tbh lol

but im a man and don't pay attention to things like that...  im coming for those scores 

this is my forecast lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2013)

Should I lap my CPU guys


----------



## d1nky (Nov 26, 2013)

it does help when trying to push the best temps you possibly can.

although a lapped cpu is useless without decent TIM!


I been outside benching for about 3 hours! turns out the lowest ambient was 3*c, the other day I cleaned my loop and had no decent paste so used MX2, temps were terrible benching!

always had lock ups on boot, crashes etc.... totally opposite to the last bench session!

ordering some gelid gc extreme, planning to get this smashed!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2013)

In have some decent TIM and I think I might give it a try. Maybe get a big ass rad while I'm at it and a new block.



d1nky said:


> it does help when trying to push the best temps you possibly can.
> 
> although a lapped cpu is useless without decent TIM!
> 
> ...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 26, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> In have some decent TIM and I think I might give it a try. Maybe get a big ass rad while I'm at it and a new block.



ohh yeeeeee!!! what rad and what block you thinking?

check the FS sections, im always seeing rads etc

im about to order my TIM, I always forget ive ran out and then change something and its gone


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2013)

TIM I'm using

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233069

And parts I'm looking at.






http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...TX_AMD_-_AcetalNickel_CSQ.html?tl=g30c323s828

&


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...xa_720_Radiator_MC-HEXA720.html?tl=g30c95s667







d1nky said:


> ohh yeeeeee!!! what rad and what block you thinking?
> 
> check the FS sections, im always seeing rads etc
> 
> im about to order my TIM, I always forget ive ran out and then change something and its gone


----------



## d1nky (Nov 26, 2013)

NICE! ive always thought about getting a supremacy block, but tbh this xspc one isn't too far behind!

nice rad as well!

I see ya caught the watercooling bug lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes I have since I can't afford LN right now




d1nky said:


> NICE! ive always thought about getting a supremacy block, but tbh this xspc one isn't too far behind!
> 
> nice rad as well!
> 
> I see ya caught the watercooling bug lol


----------



## d1nky (Nov 26, 2013)

if it were me, I wouldn't worry about the rad straight away. you already got 480 on the cpu, which is overkill already!

id get a good block and get some good paste, maybe lap it. set the loop up so ya can run chilled water.. maybe block the vrms as well..


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2013)

OK no rad right away. Got the best paste I could find. I will probaly lap it tomorrow. No block for my particular board. Also what's chilled water.




d1nky said:


> if it were me, I wouldn't worry about the rad straight away. you already got 480 on the cpu, which is overkill already!
> 
> id get a good block and get some good paste, maybe lap it. set the loop up so ya can run chilled water.. maybe block the vrms as well..


----------



## d1nky (Nov 26, 2013)

basically ya run the loop through ice, either submerge a rad or res in frozen water.. be like benching in 0*c ambients!

youll have to watch out for condensation etc and maybe insulate the block area.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2013)

Isn't that like when I was running it outside with -6°C ambient temps


I'm also thinking about Dice



d1nky said:


> basically ya run the loop through ice, either submerge a rad or res in frozen water.. be like benching in 0*c ambients!
> 
> youll have to watch out for condensation etc and maybe insulate the block area.


----------



## Irony (Nov 26, 2013)

The difference is your water and block will be colder than ambient if you're doing it inside so it will start getting wet with condensate. If you have your whole rig in the cold it cant condense because everything is at or above ambient temperature.

Edit: @Durvelle27 you linked to an EK supreme, the Supremacy blocks are the newer version of those. theyre supposed to do a degree or 2 better.


It's like 15 degrees F here again, and getting colder every night. Something like -10c I think. I'm afraid to move my rig outside, I'm scared my water might freeze or something, lol.


Edit somemore: does it update you if I @ your name like that?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ahh I see and I'm still thinking on blocks. And yes it does 





Irony said:


> The difference is your water and block will be colder than ambient if you're doing it inside so it will start getting wet with condensate. If you have your whole rig in the cold it cant condense because everything is at or above ambient temperature.
> 
> Edit: @Durvelle27 you linked to an EK supreme, the Supremacy blocks are the newer version of those. theyre supposed to do a degree or 2 better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Irony (Nov 26, 2013)

Cools


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 26, 2013)

Irony said:


> The difference is your water and block will be colder than ambient if you're doing it inside so it will start getting wet with condensate. If you have your whole rig in the cold it cant condense because everything is at or above ambient temperature.
> 
> Edit: @Durvelle27 you linked to an EK supreme, the Supremacy blocks are the newer version of those. theyre supposed to do a degree or 2 better.
> 
> ...


 I'm running about 20-30% antifreeze in my loop, Since it sits outside for a long time
@Durvelle27 
You'll need it to look like this.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 26, 2013)

FX 8320 for $99 @ MC.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-fx-8320-for-99-mc.195052/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2013)

New SuperPi 1M  @5.518GHz


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice run Durvelle, the next half a second is really hard to get though.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice run Durvelle, the next half a second is really hard to get though.


We'll see


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2013)

my best so far is 13.020 but not recorded 

I don't know what ya subtimings are like durvelle but your TRAS could drop 1 or 2 and TRC drop about 5, should quicken things up as long as your sub-timings are good.

and stock FSB?

good going tho... im looking forward to more competition


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll give it a shot and yea stock FSB FTW






d1nky said:


> my best so far is 13.020 but not recorded
> 
> I don't know what ya subtimings are like durvelle but your TRAS could drop 1 or 2 and TRC drop about 5, should quicken things up as long as your sub-timings are good.
> 
> ...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2013)

the way I run them is CL + TRCD + TRP = TRAS ( - 1 till unstable)

TRC = CL + TRAS ( - 1 until unstable)

subtimings, usually the profile below the JDEC/MHZ im on OR between.

theres another timing I lower and it helps with clocks. ( cant remember the name)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Couldn't get outside so I stuck my PC into the deep freezer. 










d1nky said:


> the way I run them is CL + TRCD + TRP = TRAS ( - 1 till unstable)
> 
> TRC = CL + TRAS ( - 1 until unstable)
> 
> ...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Couldn't get outside so I stuck my PC into the deep freezer.




WTF!! LITERALLY WTF!

DAFUQ DAFUQ DAFUQ!

careful of condensation and moisture mate!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes ik. This is actually from yesterday when I did that 5.5GHz run.





d1nky said:


> WTF!! LITERALLY WTF!
> 
> DAFUQ DAFUQ DAFUQ!
> 
> careful of condensation and moisture mate!


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Couldn't get outside so I stuck my PC into the deep freezer.


Are you _trying_ to kill it with condensation? That's ridiculous.
If sub-ambients are really that important to you, run your rad into that freezer for a makeshift chiller unit.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Condensation wasn't a problem at all . I wish I could but we store our food in it. XD





Random Murderer said:


> Are you _trying_ to kill it with condensation? That's ridiculous.
> If sub-ambients are really that important to you, run your rad into that freezer for a makeshift chiller unit.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Are you _trying_ to kill it with condensation? That's ridiculous.
> If sub-ambients are really that important to you, run your rad into that freezer for a makeshift chiller unit.


 That's hilarious Durvelle, but Random has a good point. There are other things in that box that won't do well at -15. And when you take it out the condensation from the air will get all over everything, Mobo Ram Hdd etc. Everything can get wet. Not to mention freezing your rad up and breaking it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Didn't hurt to try Lol. 

Also @Johan45 i told you this mobo keeps surprising me. Pushed 1.74v through it without any problems. Great build quality I can say that.








Johan45 said:


> That's hilarious Durvelle, but Random has a good point. There are other things in that box that won't do well at -15. And when you take it out the condensation from the air will get all over everything, Mobo Ram Hdd etc. Everything can get wet. Not to mention freezing your rad up and breaking it.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Didn't hurt to try Lol.
> 
> Also @Johan45 i told you this mobo keeps surprising me. Pushed 1.74v through it without any problems. Great build quality I can say that.


 I knew it was only a matter of time before the safety came off.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol you guys were taunting mW with you clocks I just had too 




Johan45 said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time before the safety came off.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Lol you guys were taunting mW with you clocks I just had too


 
Hey I don't mind you can blame me if you like Durvell, but I already added my disclaimer when I told you how to shut it off. Boys and their toys..... Not really fun till someone get hurt or something gets broked.

This is what it looks like when the Magic Smoke that makes a CPU work leaks out.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Hey I don't mind you can blame me if you like Durvell, but I already added my disclaimer when I told you how to shut it off. Boys and their toys..... Not really fun till someone get hurt or something gets broked.
> 
> This is what it looks like when the Magic Smoke that makes a CPU work leaks out.
> 
> View attachment 53104


Wasn't that from the guys over at x86-secret who were blowing holes in their Athlons for fun?


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Wasn't that from the guys over at x86-secret who were blowing holes in their Athlons for fun?


Don't know for sure just grabbed a random pic off the net. I thought it worked just for the point I was making.  It came from here http://www.superstock.com/stock-photos-images/1848-132420


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ehh I am blaming you . Lol but I don't mind throwing this board in the fryer I'll be getting a new one friday as I plan to go with Dice very soon




Johan45 said:


> Hey I don't mind you can blame me if you like Durvell, but I already added my disclaimer when I told you how to shut it off. Boys and their toys..... Not really fun till someone get hurt or something gets broked.
> 
> This is what it looks like when the Magic Smoke that makes a CPU work leaks out.
> 
> View attachment 53104


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Ehh I am blaming you . Lol but I don't mind throwing this board in the fryer I'll be getting a new one friday as I plan to go with Dice very soon


 WOW you got it bad don't ya Durvelle.   MOAR POWA !!!!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2013)

johan, has he passed the initiation test?! 

_''we hereby declare 'Durvelle27' as a member of the 1.7+v club and wish him the best in benching''

_


soon as you figured out the tweaks (xp, wazza, stripped os, win7 'benchtweak', ram) you should be up there with our scores!

I wonder if that asus M5 can handle the volts/load better than mine, if so im trading this shit in!

_
_


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> johan, has he passed the initiation test?!
> 
> _''we hereby declare 'Durvelle27' as a member of the 1.7+v club and wish him the best in benching''
> _
> ...


 I second that D1nky so it's official. he's one of us rodeo clowns now. Before long he'll be in the 1.8v+ range. Just FYI CaddiDaddi killed one at 1.83v I think it was, just so you know.
I'll let you know about the CHV-z when I get mine D1nky, I'm sure it'll do everything My Sabo does but with style.!! Ha ha ha


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thx

"initiation sequence complete"

I think I got most of it down. 

It seems to be doing fairly well but I would think your board is much better 



d1nky said:


> johan, has he passed the initiation test?!
> 
> _''we hereby declare 'Durvelle27' as a member of the 1.7+v club and wish him the best in benching''
> _
> ...


Yes i do 





Johan45 said:


> WOW you got it bad don't ya Durvelle.   MOAR POWA !!!!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

From here on in there's a world of blue screens and frustration awaiting Durvelle. The quest for the next couple points can be long and fruitless at times. You find yourself questioning the very fabric of your nature.
Then it runs all the way through, you can't believe it did but it did and just enough points to put you in the lead. Life suddenly seems worth living again . But some jackass always comes along and rubs your nose in it and trounces you by 20 pts. Then it's back to the world of blue screens till you figure out WTF they did to get 20pts a a slower speed than you???


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Bwahahahahahahaha

Sounds about right. 







Johan45 said:


> From here on in there's a world of blue screens and frustration awaiting Durvelle. The quest for the next couple points can be long and fruitless at times. You find yourself questioning the very fabric of your nature.
> Then it runs all the way through, you can't believe it did but it did and just enough points to put you in the lead. Life suddenly seems worth living again . But some jackass always comes along and rubs your nose in it and trounces you by 20 pts. Then it's back to the world of blue screens till you figure out WTF they did to get 20pts a a slower speed than you???


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> From here on in there's a world of blue screens and frustration awaiting Durvelle. The quest for the next couple points can be long and fruitless at times. You find yourself questioning the very fabric of your nature.
> Then it runs all the way through, you can't believe it did but it did and just enough points to put you in the lead. Life suddenly seems worth living again . But some jackass always comes along and rubs your nose in it and trounces you by 20 pts. Then it's back to the world of blue screens till you figure out WTF they did to get 20pts a a slower speed than you???




im speechless, that's exactly how it is for me lol sitting there making tiny adjustments, freezing cold, getting annoyed, thinking 1 more run, 1 more run! lock ups on screenshots and pushing through to beat the guy!

although I have your face on a dartboard and scores written all over my hand 

and im constantly on hwbot checking for scores, or if some new guy found a good chip!


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Then it's back to the world of blue screens till you figure out WTF they did to get 20pts a a slower speed than you???


It's obvious to me, they ran an Intel. 
In all seriousness, I've given up on the UD5 Rev. 3. It throttles like a bitch and took everything I could throw at it to keep all cores at 4.5 without cores dropping speed here and there.
Wish I could go back and get an Asus instead


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

You guys know where I could get a nice inexpensive pot


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> It's obvious to me, they ran an Intel.
> In all seriousness, I've given up on the UD5 Rev. 3. It throttles like a bitch and took everything I could throw at it to keep all cores at 4.5 without cores dropping speed here and there.
> Wish I could go back and get an Asus instead


 
Well aren't we the Jokey McJokester today?? Besides it would be more like 200 than 20 if ya wanna be realistic.

Ya it's too bad that Giga put the screws to their boards like that with the Rev3s. From the initial results I've seen on the Rev4s the pattern continues. It's a real tragedy. I've seen some with the UD3 rev 1.1 and they have no issues with high clocks at all. Don't know why Giga did it to be honest, doesn't make sense.




Durvelle27 said:


> You guys know where I could get a nice inexpensive pot


Sorry bud, why don't you see if you can borrow something till you know for sure if you wanna go down that road. I've heard it's like a crack addict going to Columbia. Just can't get enough.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> You guys know where I could get a nice inexpensive pot




maybe.. ill ask about shipping.

if not I bet johan has contacts for over the pond, maybe second hand..


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> You guys know where I could get a nice inexpensive pot





d1nky said:


> maybe.. ill ask about shipping.
> 
> if not I bet johan has contacts for over the pond, maybe second hand..


 
I can watch the classies and that at OCF. That's the least I can do.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2013)

so is this whats going to happen? us 3 getting pots, then taking over the FX world lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Where/who would I borrow from. I don't know anybody who uses Dice/LN


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2013)

couldn't ya try and start a thread asking..


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya it's too bad that Giga put the screws to their boards like that with the Rev3s. From the initial results I've seen on the Rev4s the pattern continues. It's a real tragedy. I've seen some with the UD3 rev 1.1 and they have no issues with high clocks at all. Don't know why Giga did it to be honest, doesn't make sense.


If the system wasn't already up and running as a 24/7 system for my dad, I would have a CHV or Sabertooth on the way already. I must admit, the 8350 really took me by surprise at how snappy it is, even at stock. I can only imagine what it would be like to have one running ~5GHz 24/7.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

I probably could 



d1nky said:


> couldn't ya try and start a thread asking..


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> If the system wasn't already up and running as a 24/7 system for my dad, I would have a CHV or Sabertooth on the way already. I must admit, the 8350 really took me by surprise at how snappy it is, even at stock. I can only imagine what it would be like to have one running ~5GHz 24/7.


 
Mostly overkill for 24/7. Depending on what you use it for. I keep the 8350 at 4.64 and the 9370 at 4.8 to keep the voltage and heat down. They work plenty hard at those speeds and really crunh video if that's what you're into.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

@Durvelle27 
Here's one for sale I kinda know the guy. Not personally but we chat. Take a look and get back to me  http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7584071&postcount=1


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

I run my 8350 @5GHz 1.5v  24/7 no problems


@Johan45 won't let me view it


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ya I was afraid of that It's homemade and $50 he lives in Chicago. You need at least 100 posts to use the classifieds at OCF. If you're interested I'll try and get him in touch with you.


*Hand Crafted LN2/DICE pot.
I have here for sale a self made hand crafted ln2/dice pot available. 

Need to measure it for exact measurements, but off my head it's 2" diameter and roughly 8" tall. 

It's a real looker, but needs a polishing badly. Made from Brass Hand rail and bi-metal brass/copper bushings with a copper center plug that was extracted from an FX/FM1 heat sink. Was soldered together using a torch. I've tested this pot for leaks, it's solid.

I did test this once, but my results are unknown. The motherboard I had tried using this with had a nasty cold bug. Needless to say the LN2 had it stuck to the board, so I know it gets darn cold. 

I designed this pot solely for LN2. I cannot say how it will work with DICE and Acetone. That would be up to you for trials.

Will make for a great cheap starter pot. Mounting and insulation is on you.

Shipping to US only. PayPal only. 

As is condition, used, pre-owned but in perfectly fine working order.

Only looking for 50$ this includes shipping. No extra for the box, my fuel and postage. I'll take care of that! The 50$ will just about cover materials. basically the labor and good looks of this one are free.


*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya I was afraid of that It's homemade and $50 he lives in Chicago. You need at least 100 posts to use the classifieds at OCF. If you're interested I'll try and get him in touch with you.
> 
> 
> *Hand Crafted LN2/DICE pot.
> ...




I found a pot on OCN from kingpin for $45 so I think ill go with that.


----------



## Irony (Nov 27, 2013)

is it screwed down or does it just sit on the CPU?

Edit, nvm, that was a dumb question


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I found a pot on OCN from kingpin for $45 so I think ill go with that.


Any work of K|ngp|n's, from K|ngp|n cooling or even before that, will absolutely floor you with its quality. For $45, you stole that pot. Enjoy it, and I can't wait to see the results you get with it!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2013)

THC. I've read good things about kingpin. I plan to at least get 6.7GHz if not 7





Irony said:


> is it screwed down or does it just sit on the CPU?
> 
> Edit, nvm, that was a dumb question





Random Murderer said:


> Any work of K|ngp|n's, from K|ngp|n cooling or even before that, will absolutely floor you with its quality. For $45, you stole that pot. Enjoy it, and I can't wait to see the results you get with it!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 28, 2013)

got my coollaboratory liquid pro on my desk, also got some black house to see what it looks like in my rig.

I cant decide what colour so only ordered a metre.

cant wait to see the temps difference with this TIM (apparently 'improves by the factor 9 to 150')

(it actually comes with a sharp needle like a medical syringe  )


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 28, 2013)

Will be getting this pot

http://omniserver.pl/4ddd5/DI LN2 POTS/CPU/regular alu-alu pot/

And some Gelid eXtreme

Also anybody have some old tech they don't need I could practice on (C2D, P4, PD, etc...)






d1nky said:


> got my coollaboratory liquid pro on my desk, also got some black house to see what it looks like in my rig.
> 
> I cant decide what colour so only ordered a metre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 28, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> THC. I've read good things about kingpin. I plan to at least get 6.7GHz if not 7


Here's a guide for board prep put together by the man himself.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...on-using-a-LN2-DI-unit-the-clean-and-easy-way


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 28, 2013)

Read new post


----------



## d1nky (Nov 29, 2013)

changed hose, I wish I got black before tbh!

ill report my temp differences in a bit, letting the loop settle (and I got another kink by cutting 1 hose too short and had none spare!)


----------



## d1nky (Nov 29, 2013)

Before coollaboratory pro



Spoiler










After



Spoiler












lost in average around 5*c, also the room has the heating on, I've taken the VRM fan off and theres a kink in those.

although a pain in the arse to work with, this TIM is pretty epic!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have to admit I like the black better as well. Hey D1nk remember measure twice cut once  I've worked with wood and metal for years anf this can really save your ass.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 29, 2013)

LOL I know I know. ill just order an angled fitting and itll be fine lol

I cant wait to bench it with this TIM. it takes ages for the temps to rise compared to other pastes!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 29, 2013)

It looks like it's really doing it's job, 5c is nothing to sneeze at. Nice find D1nky.  I'm sure you want to see how fast it heats up with 1.8v coursing through the machine don't ya ? ??


----------



## d1nky (Nov 29, 2013)

I wish my mobo wasn't such a pussy and would let 1.8v through

although, my chip doesn't seem to need as much volts when cold. so maybe ill never need too.

all this weekend its mild, lows of about 5*c. next week is subzero apparently!


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 29, 2013)

That's a bummer D1nky, it'll be a nice balmy -7c here this evening. The next couple weeks look to be right around 0c, for the Daily high. Usually late January to Feb is when we get the really cold stuff.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 30, 2013)

You guys are lucky. Our _low_ tonight is 14c. I honestly don't see our area hitting less than 5c this year


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 30, 2013)

Its always been 0°C or below here for the past 2 months 




Random Murderer said:


> You guys are lucky. Our _low_ tonight is 14c. I honestly don't see our area hitting less than 5c this year


----------



## d1nky (Nov 30, 2013)

I cant wait to get some benches on the go, these last few days has been cloudy and mild!

I want -5*c, dry and hours of benching

(ive noticed johan has taken all my no.1 spots lol)


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 30, 2013)

And the game is afoot! Muahahahaha !!!




Random Murderer said:


> You guys are lucky. Our _low_ tonight is 14c. I honestly don't see our area hitting less than 5c this year


 
I'm sure Florida has it's benefits ! It can't be all bad.
Wait till you've had to shovel out from under a foot or two of snow .


----------



## d1nky (Nov 30, 2013)

the games?! off topic I watched the new hunger games, what a load of...

its around 2*c outside but im not in the mood to be freezing lol


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> the games?! off topic I watched the new hunger games, what a load of...
> 
> its around 2*c outside but im not in the mood to be freezing lol


 Ya I have all the kids home this weekend so haven't had a whole lot of play time.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 1, 2013)

lol im still a kid...

maybe tomorrow itll be cold enough. ill beat all those damn scores, then bench the phenomII and then call it a day until my new rig! lol


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 1, 2013)

How's your black lung doing, you kick that thing yet??


----------



## d1nky (Dec 1, 2013)

I feel normal now, apart from I still got the random cough and sometimes choke!

I really should get to the doctors again tbh!


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 1, 2013)

Buckleys syrup cures anything. Tastes like a porcupines arse but it works. It actually makes some people hurl


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 4, 2013)

You guys like my block



bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice, just a high flow block, no jet plate that I can see, correct?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol something like that. Its my block I got on eBay for $20. 





Johan45 said:


> Nice, just a high flow block, no jet plate that I can see, correct?


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is what mine looks like


And this is the inside which shows the jet plate.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 4, 2013)

i cant believe it, that internal stuff is exactly the same as my xspc block!

just mines copper


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 4, 2013)

You guys like my knockoff block 

bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 4, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> You guys like my knockoff block
> 
> bwahahahahahahaha


Hey, if it works, good on ya.
It does look to me like the mounting system is the weak link, though...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 4, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Hey, if it works, good on ya.
> It does look to me like the mounting system is the weak link, though...


It gets the job done at 5+GHz XD

and yea mounting on this block sucks so badly


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i cant believe it, that internal stuff is exactly the same as my xspc block!
> just mines copper


 Mine is copper now, all the nickle has worn off already. 4 months of 700 GPH must be hard on the plating.


Durvelle27 said:


> You guys like my knockoff block
> bwahahahahahahaha


 $20 eh?? That's cheap for a block



Random Murderer said:


> Hey, if it works, good on ya.
> It does look to me like the mounting system is the weak link, though...


 
. I have to agree with you there, doesn't seem to be much to it. I can see why you have trouble with it Durvelle.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 4, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Mine is copper now, all the nickle has worn off already. 4 months of 700 GPH must be hard on the plating.
> 
> $20 eh?? That's cheap for a block
> 
> ...


Yep $20 but its a china knockoff

and yea that was the cause of the overheating and leak into the socket


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have to say I've really been impressed with mine. It was a bit pricier but I figured unless I melt it I only need one. If I decide to go for an Intel at some point to play with I just have to get a backplate and bracket and swap them.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 4, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I have to say I've really been impressed with mine. It was a bit pricier but I figured unless I melt it I only need one. If I decide to go for an Intel at some point to play with I just have to get a backplate and bracket and swap them.


Good thing mines is universal not need to buy anything else


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well isn't that handy !


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys picked up me a Sapphire R9 290 so gonna be pushing it to the limits. Gonna get some Hwbot scores going


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice Durvelle. I traded in my 270 for a GTX770. I'm just not a radeon kina guy I guess.
Have you heard from D1nky?? I've been wondering how he made out with the Big storm that's smashing against Engalnd.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice Durvelle. I traded in my 270 for a GTX770. I'm just not a radeon kina guy I guess.
> Have you heard from D1nky?? I've been wondering how he made out with the Big storm that's smashing against Engalnd.


I love Radeon 

And i have not


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 6, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice Durvelle. I traded in my *7870* for a *GTX680*. I'm just not a radeon kina guy I guess.


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 6, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Fixed that for ya


 
I know what it is, they did improve the memory with some nice samsungs. It will almost run 8000 effective memory speed. My 2x580s will still mop the floor with it almost 1500 pts difference in firestrike. This card was for a specific purpose though. I want to put the 9370/Sabertooth and this card into a full time computer. It's a real PITA trying to game with my bencher.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I know what it is, they did improve the memory with some nice samsungs. It will almost run 8000 effective memory speed. My 2x580s will still mop the floor with it almost 1500 pts difference in firestrike. This card was for a specific purpose though. I want to put the 9370/Sabertooth and this card into a full time computer. It's a real PITA trying to game with my bencher.


But they can't smash my 7970


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't know 2x580s vs 1 7970, It would be really close, but I think I might still come out on top. Here's one of my runs with the 580s, 8936 pts  http://www.3dmark.com/fs/763158


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

You have any 3D11 runs as I haven't ran FS on my 7970

But this is my 7870s

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/655248




Johan45 said:


> I don't know 2x580s vs 1 7970, It would be really close, but I think I might still come out on top. Here's one of my runs with the 580s, 8936 pts  http://www.3dmark.com/fs/763158


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ya I have this one but never really pushed that bench yet CPU is at 5G and the cards were lower as well.  12529 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7026995


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462575






Johan45 said:


> Ya I have this one but never really pushed that bench yet CPU is at 5G and the cards were lower as well.  12529 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7026995


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys its 23*F here and news says were going to have a Ice Strom later today. So i guess i'm gonna be the nut job outside with a Umbrella and a PC  XD


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

hey guys im still alive, johan theres no storms here yet. been a nice day, quite mild and went for a wander to a beach lol

ive been trying out mining as well, got a few 7950s and gts450 to mine. so been seeing what the fuss is about, in a few days it paid for weeks electric.

anyone with a few gfx cards should try it lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey guys im still alive, johan theres no storms here yet. been a nice day, quite mild and went for a wander to a beach lol
> 
> ive been trying out mining as well, got a few 7950s and gts450 to mine. so been seeing what the fuss is about, in a few days it paid for weeks electric.
> 
> anyone with a few gfx cards should try it lol


I've been mining Bitcoins on my 7970 & 7870 for a few months now. Gonna try litcoin mining though since its thriving


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462575


I thiought the 580s would give you a good run on the 7970 they still beat my new 770.



Durvelle27 said:


> Guys its 23*F here and news says were going to have a Ice Strom later today. So i guess i'm gonna be the nut job outside with a Umbrella and a PC  XD


 
You are nuts buddy.



d1nky said:


> hey guys im still alive, johan theres no storms here yet. been a nice day, quite mild and went for a wander to a beach lol
> 
> ive been trying out mining as well, got a few 7950s and gts450 to mine. so been seeing what the fuss is about, in a few days it paid for weeks electric.
> 
> anyone with a few gfx cards should try it lol


 
 That's good to hear, The news over here is saying the the east coast of England is flooded and Whale got hit hard as well.
So how do you get paid for these coins you mine??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I thiought the 580s would give you a good run on the 7970 they still beat my new 770.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea they did

and yes i am. I have the OC Flu  lol


Depends most do exchange to PayPal


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

thats what im doing atm, LTC baby.

im thinking on getting a couple more 7950s or a 7990 because they have decent hashrates and efficiency!

my electric is pretty expensive but if it breaks even or gets lucky i shall weigh up the pros.


@Johan you can trade coins on exchange sites or sell them for X price.

litecoin atm is about $35


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thats what im doing atm, LTC baby.
> 
> im thinking on getting a couple more 7950s or a 7990 because they have decent hashrates and efficiency!
> 
> ...


Can't wait to mine on my R9 290. hashrate on them are 900-1000/ $15-$20 a day


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

i know, even with a slight oc on my 7950 it can hit 700khs

a 7990 can pull around 1300  

its quite ingenious, mine with X hardware. sell coins - buy more hardware - more coins - more hardware


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i know, even with a slight oc on my 7950 it can hit 700khs
> 
> a 7990 can pull around 1300
> 
> its quite ingenious, mine with X hardware. sell coins - buy more hardware - more coins - more hardware


290s is the best mining values right now

290 = 900+ Hash @ 330w / $399 -$15-$20 a day = paid off in one month = add another 290


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

id like to try and get my efficiency decent as im using 3 rigs.

the DCIIs take loads of space, running my 8350 rig requires the loop and everything on. 

i may invest some time and money and see what it can do. but 4 or 5 7950s should be ok split into 2 rigs


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> id like to try and get my efficiency decent as im using 3 rigs.
> 
> the DCIIs take loads of space, running my 8350 rig requires the loop and everything on.
> 
> i may invest some time and money and see what it can do. but 4 or 5 7950s should be ok split into 2 rigs


I'll be ordering a 7950 or 7870 and throwing it in my E4500 rig to mine 24/7.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

ive seen that the 7870s are pretty pointless, what would be nice is a 5 pcie slot mobo with an athlon or something. 


but a few of those 290s would be better


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've read bits and pieces about this before and just didn't seem to tickle my fancy at the time. Besides it would take away from important things like gaming and benching. Ha ha


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

i just run it when its not being used, kind of makes sense that when my rig is usually off. it could be making money and paying for electric or itself.

and a bonus is that they heat the room as well...


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 6, 2013)

Well the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is quite good.....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Johan45 (Dec 7, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Well the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is quite good.....


 YOU BETCHA!!!


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


>


 Ya I've seen that before. If you wanna compare apples to apples the 9590 has a 20% OC over the 8350. Bump that 3970 up to 4.2 which they'll do quite easily and there's no comparison.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 7, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya I've seen that before. If you wanna compare apples to apples the 9590 has a 20% OC over the 8350. Bump that 3970 up to 4.2 which they'll do quite easily and there's no comparison.




Cant wait for mantle


----------



## d1nky (Dec 7, 2013)

yea me too.. with all this new change in hardware im kind of taking it slow deciding which direction my rig is going.

i know someone that popped a vrm with 290x and well i keep hearing horror stories on the ref pcbs. 

8350/xfire 7950s should see me through a while


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 7, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea me too.. with all this new change in hardware im kind of taking it slow deciding which direction my rig is going.
> 
> i know someone that popped a vrm with 290x and well i keep hearing horror stories on the ref pcbs.
> 
> 8350/xfire 7950s should see me through a while


Ppl Ocing high on stock cooling


----------



## d1nky (Dec 7, 2013)

the vrm thing was stock on water lol

but yea, theres many stories on the net about em!

damn coin prices have dropped....


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm surprised they usually have the cards tightened down pretty good any more for adding volts. Someone must be using some bad caps.  Or they underestimated the power draw.  Maybe they based the new chips off the FX design that would certainly blow them up. Ha ha ha


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 7, 2013)

My Sapphire R9 290 arrived and  i got the Accelero Xtreme III installed along with some copper heatsinks


----------



## d1nky (Dec 7, 2013)

might want to edit


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 7, 2013)

d1nky said:


> might want to edit


Edit what


----------



## d1nky (Dec 7, 2013)

LOL the pics were showing error and only url visible.


check that out, ya new massive 290. cant wait to see benches man!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 7, 2013)

stock run (947/1250)









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7624361




OC'd (1151/1450) Core @63c Max







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7625094


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice pieces parts Durvelle. I have to try that 3D11 again!! Maybe I'll throw the 580s in and see haw they do against the 290. I've got these babies all tricked out. Ha ha JK


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 7, 2013)

My never ending overclocking quest. 1190/1450











There ya go. Try to beat that 




@1215/1450


----------



## techtard (Dec 8, 2013)

Decided to clean my loop then place the rads externally. Made a world of difference temp wise. When I had everything inside the case, the VRMs on my sabertooth would get hot to the touch and needed a fan, now they run cool even at 5.0ghz.
The clear tubing that came with my XSPC kit discolored and had some kind of gross non-algae residue lining the inside, so I had to swap it out with new tubing.

My main PC looks like it will be down for some time while I wait for my new GPU, might mix some antifreeze into my loop and place my rads at the window and run some -25 C air cool them down. Maybe try to make a run at your guys scores.
The air is so dry that condensation won't be a problem. I just need to find my ski-pants and I think I will be set.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 9, 2013)

techtard said:


> Decided to clean my loop then place the rads externally. Made a world of difference temp wise. When I had everything inside the case, the VRMs on my sabertooth would get hot to the touch and needed a fan, now they run cool even at 5.0ghz.
> The clear tubing that came with my XSPC kit discolored and had some kind of gross non-algae residue lining the inside, so I had to swap it out with new tubing.
> 
> My main PC looks like it will be down for some time while I wait for my new GPU, might mix some antifreeze into my loop and place my rads at the window and run some -25 C air cool them down. Maybe try to make a run at your guys scores.
> The air is so dry that condensation won't be a problem. I just need to find my ski-pants and I think I will be set.




shame ya rig is down. i have the same issues with most clear tubing, it goes white inside. its common that people who run clear and and clear coolant to change hose every 2 months or so.

you guys are lucky needing anti freeze, its like 12*c here and 8-10*c at night. i cant wait to get my bench on!


@durvelle, nice benches man! 

the power of those 290s are pretty damn incredible!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Guys getting my bench on today.

Its -3*C here and i have the window wide open. Time to beat some scores


----------



## d1nky (Dec 9, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys getting my bench on today.
> 
> Its -3*C here and i have the window wide open. Time to beat some scores




heres something to get warmed up too. http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=75196

im in the process of making some decent OS iso's for a few of us chums 

probably take a day of stripping and testing tbh!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> heres something to get warmed up too. http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=75196
> 
> im in the process of making some decent OS iso's for a few of us chums
> 
> probably take a day of stripping and testing tbh!


I'll give it a shot

and yea this 290 is pretty sick


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Comparison between my ole HD 7970 @1280/1850 & R9 290 @1215/1450


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7626071/3dm11/7462575


Pretty happy with my purchase


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 9, 2013)

I managed to play just a bit yesterday here's the 770 on the left vs the 2x580's on the right. I told ya they'd give that 290 a good run didn't I Durvelle
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7629200/3dm11/7629810


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I managed to play just a bit yesterday here's the 770 on the left vs the 2x580's on the right. I told ya they'd give that 290 a good run didn't I Durvelle
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7629200/3dm11/7629810


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7626071/3dm11/7629810

No comparison  

You scored close due to your 5.3GHz 8350 trouncing my Physics score and combined


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 9, 2013)

No doubt that's a great card Durvelle, I was just saying the 580s are still pretty godd for being 2 generations old. Beside 1 on 1 wouldn't even come close.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> No doubt that's a great card Durvelle, I was just saying the 580s are still pretty godd for being 2 generations old. Beside 1 on 1 wouldn't even come close.


Yea there still viable but i would always go single over dual


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ya people always say that but I've never had amuch issue with these cards or the dual 9800s I ran before. The odd time I'd get a driver that wouldn't SLI in certain games or Apps but the next one would always fix that.  I've heard the HD's on the other hand tend to have more issues with stuttering etc.
Don't be surprised if you see another 770 in my future. Ha ha


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya people always say that but I've never had amuch issue with these cards or the dual 9800s I ran before. The odd time I'd get a driver that wouldn't SLI in certain games or Apps but the next one would always fix that.  I've heard the HD's on the other hand tend to have more issues with stuttering etc.
> Don't be surprised if you see another 770 in my future. Ha ha


Ive never had a problem with dual cards either. I've ran 4870 x2, 6850 CFx, 6950 CFx, 7870 CFx. I just prefer one card for less heat, less power usage, and takes up less space also.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 9, 2013)

You're right about the heat. Those 580s cranked up are like a small reactor. I ran it 10 days straight last year doing F@H both cards and the 8350 maxed and wow is all I can say even with the windows open it was hot in the room and it was only 10c or less outside.
But even if I bought another 770 brandnew, they'll beat the 780/titan in performance for half the cost.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> You're right about the heat. Those 580s cranked up are like a small reactor. I ran it 10 days straight last year doing F@H both cards and the 8350 maxed and wow is all I can say even with the windows open it was hot in the room and it was only 10c or less outside.
> But even if I bought another 770 brandnew, they'll beat the 780/titan in performance for half the cost.


My single R9 290 beat a FX-8350 @4.6GHz+HD 7970 @stock x2


----------



## d1nky (Dec 9, 2013)

I want a new card


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I want a new card


 If you're really good Santa might bring you one.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> If you're really good Santa might bring you one.


In that case i want a

FX-9590
Crosshair Forumla
EK Blocks 
720MM Rad
2x R9 290s
512GB SSD
4K Monitor
+ $10,000


XD


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 9, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> In that case i want a
> 
> FX-9590
> Crosshair Forumla
> ...


Come now, you're being modest. Don't you mean:


Durvelle27 said:


> FX-9590
> Crosshair Extreme
> EK Blocks
> 720MM Rad
> ...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Come now, you're being modest. Don't you mean:


290X aren't worth the premium over 290s and games scale terribly pass 3 GPUs. And no room for 3x 4K monitors. Room like a shoebox lol

Add that to the list. A bigger office  XD


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 9, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> 290X aren't worth the premium over 290s and games scale terribly pass 3 GPUs. And no room for 3x 4K monitors. Room like a shoebox lol
> 
> Add that to the list. A bigger office  XD


I thought that was covered in the $10K, lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I thought that was covered in the $10K, lol





Random Murderer said:


> I thought that was covered in the $10K, lol


Nope that's fun money


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 9, 2013)

I like the way you guys think. Is it too late to get in on this???


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2013)

I got a CHVz from newegg for $115, should be here in a couple days. I'm a little bit giddy lol


----------



## d1nky (Dec 10, 2013)

Irony said:


> I got a CHVz from newegg for $115, should be here in a couple days. I'm a little bit giddy lol



please tell us (me) the differences!


I know ya had many problems with the fatality!


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah I'll definitely let you know. I'm hoping my overclocking woes are related to the fatal1ty. I know for sure some of my memory issues are. I'll be messing with it as soon as I get my hands on it; This is finals week tho might not get a chance for a few days


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 10, 2013)

You still have the Fatality


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 10, 2013)

youonyy said:


> Yeah






If you ditch it. I'll take it off your hands


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2013)

That'd be awesome. I'll PM you about it


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 10, 2013)

Irony said:


> That'd be awesome. I'll PM you about it


Ok


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 10, 2013)

Irony said:


> I got a CHVz from newegg for $115, should be here in a couple days. I'm a little bit giddy lol


 I wanna know who you had to kill to get it for that price. I paid $140 for a used one that still isn't here. Grrrr


----------



## d1nky (Dec 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I wanna know who you had to kill to get it for that price. I paid $140 for a used one that still isn't here. Grrrr



I noticed my scores are still up there, well the few no.1's

if this cold weather doesn't come soon, I may never get to bench like before


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 10, 2013)

Guys i won't be benching for a few days. My dog passed today and its really hurting me


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 10, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys i won't be benching for a few days. My dog passed today and its really hurting me


 
We feel for ya Durvelle. It's always terrible to lose a friend.




d1nky said:


> I noticed my scores are still up there, well the few no.1's
> if this cold weather doesn't come soon, I may never get to bench like before


 
I didn't think you'd be in such a hurry to be No.2 again.


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2013)

My friend gave me a $100 gift card, and then the board was already 6% off and then I got another 5% off for buying it with the newegg app.


@Durvelle27 Sorry to hear man. I've had it happen too, it sucks


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 10, 2013)

Irony said:


> My friend gave me a $100 gift card, and then the board was already 6% off and then I got another 5% off for buying it with the newegg app.
> 
> 
> @Durvelle27 Sorry to hear man. I've had it happen too, it sucks


 

I'm sure you'll be happy with it. I really like my Sabertooth and they're basically the same board I think. It's the extras I'm interested in like running the bios from a seperate computer instead of software.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 10, 2013)

When my dog passed away, It was like a part of the family went! know how ya feel!

this weather is way too mild to bench, its frustrating as hell!!


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this weather is way too mild to bench, its frustrating as hell!!


 
Mid day here and -8°, I'm thinking about taking tomorrow off for my B'day. Supposed to be nice and cold all day, might do some work on my Spi scores.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Mid day here and -8°, I'm thinking about taking tomorrow off for my B'day. Supposed to be nice and cold all day, might do some work on my Spi scores.


Well hooray for you. It's a nice, chilly 34c out right now


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2013)

Its 13 F here, that's like -9c or so. Normally it doesn't get so cold here for another month, but its getting below zero at night already.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Well hooray for you. It's a nice, chilly 34c out right now


 Wow you must be picking up the heat from the rest of the country right now. I thought I heard you guys had snow in texas??




Irony said:


> Its 13 F here, that's like -9c or so. Normally it doesn't get so cold here for another month, but its getting below zero at night already.


 
Isn't it always cold in the outer rim??? Like extreme cold??


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya and you wouldn't believe how slow the interwebz can be out here. Good view of the stars in the dark dark tho.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Wow you must be picking up the heat from the rest of the country right now. I thought I heard you guys had snow in texas??


That's exactly what's happening. If you look at a map of the US' temperatures, Florida is the only state that's hot right now. Case and point, here's a map from TWC:







Keep in mind that it's about 90 right now in my neck of the woods. I'm not joking when I say FL is hot as hell.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 10, 2013)

^^^ thats crazy! youre literally having my summer temps in what is meant to be winter.

if i was crazy about benching id move or get on the LN2 everyday lol actually i am, and if i were in florida i would!


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ^^^ thats crazy! youre literally having my summer temps in what is meant to be winter.
> 
> if i was crazy about benching id move or get on the LN2 everyday lol actually i am, and if i were in florida i would!


Yeah, up until last year, we were at least able to bench in the winter. Every winter we would get below-freezing temps. I remember the days of Cold Storm and I standing out in the cold and clocking like mad, specifically one time we were able to stabilize 550FSB on an e6300 using a DFI P35 Blood Iron. Now it's hot all damn year and I haven't had a great benching session in two years...


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol thats ridiculous, mid 80s in december!

 I'm crunching to keep my room warm. lol


----------



## giacomo160790 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello everyone , I wanted to ask for suggestions for overclocking my fx- 6100, my setup is below the avatar

So far I have
- Disabled C1E
- Deactivated cool & quiet
- Disabled Turbo Core
- PCIe frequency 101
- HT Link multiplier from 13x to 12x
- High LLC ( also tried ultra high always acts behave the same ... )

I currently have 4.62 GHz with 22x multiplier and 210 fsb , I increased the VCore +0.175v ( 1,460v, the original was 1,285v) are stable and tested 40 minutes prime95

How cool I have a kraken x60 ( AIO liquid cooler with 280 radiator ) and a Thermalright HR-05 on the northbridge

High cpu temperature 43°C , Northbridge 30°C and MOSFET 67°C (soon take a HR-09 )

With cpu- z voltage at idle is 1,472, usually 1,488 with used ( playing games or using the computer Normally, a 3dmark with no salt addition ) , with prime95 (only with prime) rise to 1,504 've only after a long time (with prime, maybe for high mosfet temperature) with all cores at 100% prime95 (10-12 minutes) rises to 1,520 v


First, all as a result of anything you like ?

Do you think I can still climb in " security"? I read that the safe voltage of my processor are between 1.5 and 1.55v but I never understood , refer to the vcore in the bios or voltage you read from cpu- z ( taking into account Vdrop and vdroop ) ?

To overcome the problem of the temperature of the mosfet I tried to raise the voltage of the PLL from 2,500 to 2,560 ... Gain some degree , but without touching the Vcore further have not been able to earn more


----------



## d1nky (Dec 11, 2013)

tbh if it were me, at that frequency I wouldn't touch PLL. (PLL is mainly for high multis, keep it stock)

you say idle @ operating system is 1.47v and then full load 1.5v

this seems like too much LLC. maybe try medium LLC!

also disable APM.

run prime95 for an hour and each phase, try to lower vcore.


----------



## giacomo160790 (Dec 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> tbh if it were me, at that frequency I wouldn't touch PLL. (PLL is mainly for high multis, keep it stock)
> 
> you say idle @ operating system is 1.47v and then full load 1.5v
> 
> ...



On medium, I had already tried

I wrote it on a sheet... At idle 1,456, in full 1,504


----------



## d1nky (Dec 11, 2013)

.5v is quite a bit and based on that overclock, its a lot!

I would try the least voltage possible!


----------



## giacomo160790 (Dec 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> .5v is quite a bit and based on that overclock, its a lot!
> 
> I would try the least voltage possible!



Can I try Friday, because now I'm out for the university ... Friday I try and let you know the results

Meanwhile, thank you very much


----------



## giacomo160790 (Dec 11, 2013)

Another question, for the vroop, under load the voltage should fall? Because it increases the current, right?

I had tried all the values with LLC but vdroop always on top, rise voltage in full


----------



## Irony (Dec 11, 2013)

Woops. Theres my mad forum skills at work, just deleted my post lol...

What I was saying was, normally on most boards, with LLC off the voltage drops slightly under load. With LLC on, it bumps the voltage a bit under load to where your setpoint is and keeps it from drooping. Theres a few boards that are different on the LLC tho, the one I have under load with LLC off the voltage rises above what I have it set at, and with LLC on it keeps it down closer to the point I have it set to.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 11, 2013)

giacomo160790 said:


> Another question, for the vroop, under load the voltage should fall? Because it increases the current, right?
> 
> I had tried all the values with LLC but vdroop always on top, rise voltage in full


 You should be able to find a setting in there where the voltage doesn't change or rises a bit. LLC was implemented to offset the VDroop. Not so much to raise voltage. When you loser the LLC you'll need to raise your off set to compensate if you want to maintain the same clocks. When you're done and all is stable you can enable the green stuff again. then voltage will drop till you're under load.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 11, 2013)

How bout this D1nky S Pi 1M at 5.8G http://hwbot.org/search/submissions...&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0

And 32M http://hwbot.org/search/submissions...&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0


----------



## d1nky (Dec 11, 2013)

NICE benches!

im absolutely jealous!


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 11, 2013)

I couldn't believe it ran,  I managed to get 3 runs at that speed with captures in between, they just kept improving!!


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 12, 2013)

Geez I should've waited till today.  -16°c this morning. Man that was a cold walk into work.  Finally got the CHV-z and set it up late yesterday. All I know at this point is that it works. But looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 12, 2013)

nice! I haven't had time to play lately! kind of sorting life out lol

seen they've updated my mobo, and they've changed the power connector...

im wondering if the original was screwy!

http://www.asrock.com/microsite/Fatal1tyKiller/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm back guys


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nice! I haven't had time to play lately! kind of sorting life out lol
> 
> seen they've updated my mobo, and they've changed the power connector...
> 
> ...


 
That should help power flow, maybe that's why I'm always beating you. 




Durvelle27 said:


> I'm back guys


 
Did you "go" somewhere. ?? You've been missing all the fun Durvelle. I just broke 5.8G on SuperPi 1M yesterday.


----------



## Irony (Dec 12, 2013)

I didn't think they would ever make an update to it, thats kindof awesome tho.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 12, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> That should help power flow, maybe that's why I'm always beating you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its about -10 here so i'll get to benching today


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 12, 2013)

Irony said:


> I didn't think they would ever make an update to it, thats kindof awesome tho.


 
AMD isn't officially done with AM3+ yet according to some articles I've read so this is actually promising!
@Durvelle27 Good luck buddy!!


----------



## d1nky (Dec 12, 2013)

I cant wait for some cold weather! I want to hit that 5.8ghz as well!

need clean installs first tho!


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I cant wait for some cold weather! I want to hit that 5.8ghz as well!
> 
> need clean installs first tho!


 Put your HDDs in the dishwasher , Ive heard that'll clean Windows too.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't know how dirty your installs are but I bet the dishwasher wouldn't cut it, maybe some bleach lol

ive noticed the temps early in the morning are lowest, so im going to plan some benching!


----------



## Irony (Dec 12, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> AMD isn't officially done with AM3+ yet according to some articles I've read so this is actually promising!
> @Durvelle27 Good luck buddy!!



That would be great if they stuck with it another generation.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 12, 2013)

Irony said:


> That would be great if they stuck with it another generation.


I just saw a slide recently that showed AM3+ being the "current gen" through 2014, so you're good there.
What's not good is that AM3+ is the final non-APU line.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 12, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I just saw a slide recently that showed AM3+ being the "current gen" through 2014, so you're good there.
> What's not good is that AM3+ is the final non-APU line.


 True but another FX releas would run this socket for a couple more + years which is alright by me. One more upgrade, man I really wish they could pull something out of their hats that could give Intel a bit of a scare. Like the good ole days!!


----------



## giacomo160790 (Dec 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> .5v is quite a bit and based on that overclock, its a lot!
> 
> I would try the least voltage possible!





d1nky said:


> .5v is quite a bit and based on that overclock, its a lot!
> 
> I would try the least voltage possible!



Hello, I checked the APM was disabled

I set on medium LLC, the voltage at idle is between 1,456 and 1,477, with a normal usage rises to 1,488 and 1,504 in prime95 stable after 1 hour

I lowered the Vcore of -0.025 ever LLC mediums, but at idle is at 1,440 to 1,470 with prime95, by mistake immediately ...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2013)

Guys I sold my R9 290 as it was a pretty crappy clocker so gonna either get a 780 or 780 Ti


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2013)

giacomo160790 said:


> Hello, I checked the APM was disabled
> 
> I set on medium LLC, the voltage at idle is between 1,456 and 1,477, with a normal usage rises to 1,488 and 1,504 in prime95 stable after 1 hour
> 
> I lowered the Vcore of -0.025 ever LLC mediums, but at idle is at 1,440 to 1,470 with prime95, by mistake immediately ...



And you're at 4.6Ghz? The voltage is a little bit higher than I would think it would need. Every cpu is different tho, that might just be what it takes


----------



## giacomo160790 (Dec 13, 2013)

Irony said:


> And you're at 4.6Ghz? The voltage is a little bit higher than I would think it would need. Every cpu is different tho, that might just be what it takes



I have seen the best results of my ... 

Maybe the motherboard? Maybe moving to a 990FX might have a better result?


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2013)

If you're happy with the speed you're at and the temps are ok I wouldn't worry about it. I think that board is fine, unless you were wanting to OC alot higher then you might need a different board


----------



## giacomo160790 (Dec 14, 2013)

giacomo160790 said:


> I have seen the best results of my ...
> 
> Maybe the motherboard? Maybe moving to a 990FX might have a better result?



Recommended to keep on mediuom LLC, with voltage between 1,456 and 1,477 at idle, normal use 1,488 and 1,504 with prime95

Or is it better high, voltage 1,477 and 1,488 normal use, with prime95 1,504 and only after 10-11 minutes of the first shooting at 1,520 ...

Which of these two?



Another thing, now I tried to increase the frequency of pcie 101 to 110, some pointed to a performance increase and better c ...

Currently with high LLC on I tried to increase the fsb by 1 point then 22Hz ... Just for now ... But before with the same configuration for both mediums LLC, both gave high prime95 error after 3-4 test ... Now with pcie 101 to 110-22 test has not yet mistakes ... Possible? Maybe I can raise the fsb 1-2 ... Risky keep pcie at 110?


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2013)

Its best to go with the lowest stable voltage possible. Helps to keep heat down a bit in vrms and stuff too.

Personally I've never messed with PCI frequency, so I don't have any advice for that.


----------



## giacomo160790 (Dec 14, 2013)

Updating ... I managed with the pcie at 110 to increase and be stable after 1 hour at 4.64 GHz .. I've done several tests, 4.66 prime95 gave error after about 7-8 minutes

However, there is an improvement in performance, with 3Dmark I got my best result ... 6296 taking into FireStrike 4.64 GHz and video cards in 1200/6880 and 110 pcie

Before taking 4.62 GHz and graphics cards in overvolt from 1,186 -> 1,219 frequencies 1280/6940 my best result was in 6277 FireStrike

However, while I found a small improvement in overclocking the CPU with the pcie 110, vga seems to get worse with a little 'stability in overclocking ... Before I could not overvolt to go to 1220/6900 ... I had to turn it down a bit 'because 3Dmark crashed and gave error in the drivers ...

Even with the overvolt I can not keep the same frequencies as before ... in 1280/2900 @ 1,219 I could not finish all the test 3Dmark ...


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 16, 2013)

giacomo160790 said:


> Updating ... I managed with the pcie at 110 to increase and be stable after 1 hour at 4.64 GHz .. I've done several tests, 4.66 prime95 gave error after about 7-8 minutes
> 
> However, there is an improvement in performance, with 3Dmark I got my best result ... 6296 taking into FireStrike 4.64 GHz and video cards in 1200/6880 and 110 pcie
> 
> ...


 
If I were you I would just leave the PCI frequency on auto. But I definately wouldn't go any higher than 110. Your HDD/SSD's also use this bus which has a controller connected. You could corrupt you SSD/HDD. Most controllers can tolerate some increase in speed but if this is your day to day OS I wouldn't mess with it.
Secondly if P95 is failing then your OC isn't stable.  You'll get better scores in your benches with a stable CPU than an unstable one. Also those scores od 6296/6277 really don't show  much of anything. You'll get a different score everytime you run the bench the scores you show aren't even a half % different.

When you are OC'ing you also need to monitor your temps, I haven't seen you mention temps lately but I have seen 1.5v+ which is hard for most coolers to handle. So it's hard to say at this point if your OC is unstable because of a lack of voltage or too much heat.
If you could Run P95 with HWmonitor(free) open and take a screen shot. Post it up here so we can have a look see as to what is going on under your hood. Also CPU-z main SPD and memory tab.


----------



## Irony (Dec 18, 2013)

Crosshair came monday, installed it, works beautifully. It's so pretty. Plus I can get a block for it if I ever want to. It has so many options for power that weren't in the fatal1ty. Like the Digi+ in the bios, can set overcurrent percentage for CPU and CPU/NB, Theres adjustmens for VRM frequency and response and power phase, all kinds of awesome stuff like that. And the LLC seems to bahave normally.  I managed to get 5ghz resonably stable which was never possible before. Can't wait to get it in the cold, CPU isn't much stable once it gets in the 50's. I'm kindof in the process of moving now tho so I might not have a chance to do that for a while.


----------



## giacomo160790 (Dec 19, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> If I were you I would just leave the PCI frequency on auto. But I definately wouldn't go any higher than 110. Your HDD/SSD's also use this bus which has a controller connected. You could corrupt you SSD/HDD. Most controllers can tolerate some increase in speed but if this is your day to day OS I wouldn't mess with it.
> Secondly if P95 is failing then your OC isn't stable.  You'll get better scores in your benches with a stable CPU than an unstable one. Also those scores od 6296/6277 really don't show  much of anything. You'll get a different score everytime you run the bench the scores you show aren't even a half % different.
> 
> When you are OC'ing you also need to monitor your temps, I haven't seen you mention temps lately but I have seen 1.5v+ which is hard for most coolers to handle. So it's hard to say at this point if your OC is unstable because of a lack of voltage or too much heat.
> If you could Run P95 with HWmonitor(free) open and take a screen shot. Post it up here so we can have a look see as to what is going on under your hood. Also CPU-z main SPD and memory tab.



PCI I gave up, instability generated at random ... Once I completed a one hour test with no problems, the next time after 5 minutes gave error ...

For screen here it is

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ikh9w6rwlz7glkp/4,62.jpg


----------



## futureniar (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello, guys. surry for my poor english and low OC exp, but read my stroy? OK xD
Now my pc ruinnig the vishera cpu 8320 3.5 ghz over the Sabertooth R 2.0 990 motherboard.
First of all i took this tutorial 







 and put all settimg just the same as on video, so the system works stable at 4.5 ghz and 1.356 core voltage, I suppose cpu can be OCed even more, but it seems to run extremly hot: stress test shows 85 centigrades og cpu sensor, and than I stop it. I got simple Termaltake tower cooler with dual fans, idle temp is around 53, games running around 70 centigrades. Is it okay?
What, guys, shall i try with my system? what settings to change? I know, I need water cooling, but I have no such money at the moment xD


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2013)

futureniar said:


> Hello, guys. surry for my poor english and low OC exp, but read my stroy? OK xD
> Now my pc ruinnig the vishera cpu 8320 3.5 ghz over the Sabertooth R 2.0 990 motherboard.
> First of all i took this tutorial
> 
> ...


Those temps are extremely high. Your maximum operating temp should be around 55C, any higher and you should worry. This is not an Intel chip and is not designed to take those kind of temps. What software are you using to read temperature? Have you tried reseating the cooler and reapplying the thermal paste? How much thermal paste did you use? How is airflow inside the case?
You don't need water cooling, but a higher-end air cooler would certainly help.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 19, 2013)

giacomo160790 said:


> PCI I gave up, instability generated at random ... Once I completed a one hour test with no problems, the next time after 5 minutes gave error ...
> 
> For screen here it is
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ikh9w6rwlz7glkp/4,62.jpg


 
Sorry but I can't view that pic


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 19, 2013)

Irony said:


> Crosshair came monday, installed it, works beautifully. It's so pretty. Plus I can get a block for it if I ever want to. It has so many options for power that weren't in the fatal1ty. Like the Digi+ in the bios, can set overcurrent percentage for CPU and CPU/NB, Theres adjustmens for VRM frequency and response and power phase, all kinds of awesome stuff like that. And the LLC seems to bahave normally.  I managed to get 5ghz resonably stable which was never possible before. Can't wait to get it in the cold, CPU isn't much stable once it gets in the 50's. I'm kindof in the process of moving now tho so I might not have a chance to do that for a while.


 
It does have a lot of lights doesn't it?? The bios is slightly more in depth than the Sabo but not a lot. Took me a bit to realize I had to set to Extreme OC to do anything over 1.6v otherwise it just wouldn't start.


----------



## futureniar (Dec 19, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Those temps are extremely high. Your maximum operating temp should be around 55C, any higher and you should worry. This is not an Intel chip and is not designed to take those kind of temps. What software are you using to read temperature? Have you tried reseating the cooler and reapplying the thermal paste? How much thermal paste did you use? How is airflow inside the case?
> You don't need water cooling, but a higher-end air cooler would certainly help.



Ty for reply, I use Asus Thermal radar - native motherboard utility and different stress test soft like OCCT.
I've installed cooler about a week ago using Arctic Cooling MX-2 (1/4 of 2gr tube)/ Dual fan both working same way.
What cooler do u recommend? Shoud I undo overclocking until I get high end cooling?



Spoiler






 sorry 4 wrong rotation


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes I would back the OC dow until your max temp is 70 CPU or 62 on the core. As for the cooler that will depend on what can fit in your case and how high you would like to OC. What case are you using??


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2013)

futureniar said:


> Ty for reply, I use Asus Thermal radar - native motherboard utility and different stress test soft like OCCT.
> I've installed cooler about a week ago using Arctic Cooling MX-2 (1/4 of 2gr tube)/ Dual fan both working same way.
> What cooler do u recommend? Shoud I undo overclocking until I get high end cooling?
> 
> ...


Not sure how accurate that Asus software is on AMD boards, but I can tell you it's not very accurate on the Intel boards I've used it on. Try HWMonitor or CoreTemp.
Also, I can't picture in my mind what .5g of thermal paste would look like quantitatively, but it sounds like a lot. The proper size of blob should be about a grain of rice or pea-sized, placed on the center of the processor, with even pressure placed on it by the heatsink.


----------



## futureniar (Dec 20, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Yes I would back the OC dow until your max temp is 70 CPU or 62 on the core. As for the cooler that will depend on what can fit in your case and how high you would like to OC. What case are you using??


MidiTower, ATX Termaltake http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/307984. I would like OC that high, untill CPU stat stable, I'm curious about is it realistic to achieve 5ghz, if cooler whould be perfect. 
I put CPU onto 4.0 ghz and 1.28 v, and cooler in extreme profile (noisie like an airplane) , now in 100% overload CPU temp is not higher then 65



Random Murderer said:


> Not sure how accurate that Asus software is on AMD boards, but I can tell you it's not very accurate on the Intel boards I've used it on. Try HWMonitor or CoreTemp.
> Also, I can't picture in my mind what .5g of thermal paste would look like quantitatively, but it sounds like a lot. The proper size of blob should be about a grain of rice or pea-sized, placed on the center of the processor, with even pressure placed on it by the heatsink.


Oh, I'll try to take of some paste, hate to deal with cooler unit fastening, u have to have realy thin fingers or I dunno %%


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 20, 2013)

futureniar said:


> MidiTower, ATX Termaltake http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/307984. I would like OC that high, untill CPU stat stable, I'm curious about is it realistic to achieve 5ghz, if cooler whould be perfect.
> I put CPU onto 4.0 ghz and 1.28 v, and cooler in extreme profile (noisie like an airplane) , now in 100% overload CPU temp is not higher then 65
> 
> Oh, I'll try to take of some paste, hate to deal with cooler unit fastening, u have to have realy thin fingers or I dunno %%


 
I can't get your link to load, sorry. Could you just give me the model name of the case?
The odds of you getting 5.0 stable without a good custom water loop are pretty slim to be honest. You have a good Mobo so that's one down. With a good Air cooler/ AIO closed water cooler you'd be looking around 4.5~4.7 my opinion.
Yes re- applying the TIM isn't always fun but the more you do it the better you get. Ha ha ha


----------



## futureniar (Dec 20, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I can't get your link to load, sorry. Could you just give me the model name of the case?
> The odds of you getting 5.0 stable without a good custom water loop are pretty slim to be honest. You have a good Mobo so that's one down. With a good Air cooler/ AIO closed water cooler you'd be looking around 4.5~4.7 my opinion.
> Yes re- applying the TIM isn't always fun but the more you do it the better you get. Ha ha ha


Thermaltake Commander Snow Edition MS-I, VN40006W2N
what u meen Mobo? xD 
Yap, ive reinstalled cooler unit replacing fans in different direction (face to face) , reduced voltage to 1.24 (pretty low for 4.0 i suppose) and now running stable with 45 in idle, and not above 70 in 100% usage. Btw I'm curios about CPU-Z after OC showing native CPU clock 3.7 ghz not 3.5 as it is


----------



## Bones (Dec 20, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> That should help power flow, maybe that's why I'm always beating you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well now, look who's being naughty in here. 

Can't let you have all the fun can I?
Nope... Can't do that.


----------



## giacomo160790 (Dec 20, 2013)

Guys, I wanted to ask you, increase the frequency of nb and increasing the voltage of the cpu / nb helps stability for overclocking the cpu?


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bones said:


> Well now, look who's being naughty in here.
> Can't let you have all the fun can I?
> Nope... Can't do that.


 
Ahhhh, I see you've caught on to my wiley ways! 
I already knew Santa wasn't coming. 



giacomo160790 said:


> Guys, I wanted to ask you, increase the frequency of nb and increasing the voltage of the cpu / nb helps stability for overclocking the cpu?


 
Yes that's the one you want to bump up. But keeping it lower will help you get the clock up. Start with the CPU , do the NB later. It can  throw you off trying to juggle both.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kaboom


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Kaboom


 ??? Did I miss something??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

]45 said:


> ??? Did I miss something??


Lol you didnt see that


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 23, 2013)

No haven't had power or internet for a while. Sis you take one of my scores or something??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nahh haven't benched in some time.  Been hot lately around 71°F



Johan45 said:


> No haven't had power or internet for a while. Sis you take one of my scores or something??


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 24, 2013)

So what did I miss ??


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm waiting on some ram to play with my self, well killing Zombies at the moment actually. Playing Nazi Zombie 2 got it from manofthem on this site. It's fun I tell ya!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sounds like the old CoD




Johan45 said:


> I'm waiting on some ram to play with my self, well killing Zombies at the moment actually. Playing Nazi Zombie 2 got it from manofthem on this site. It's fun I tell ya!!


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 24, 2013)

Never played any of the COD games TBH.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 26, 2013)

Guys i'm redoing my whole loop and starting a new lol.

Ordered some


6 xPrimoFlex Pro LRT UV Blue Tubing -3/8in. ID X 1/2in. OD
- $1.60 Per foot 

14x Black Compression fittings - $2.50 A Piece (to finally ditch these crappy ones i have)

Radiator mount - $3.99 to mount my 3rd externally 

also will be getting some new fans


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice a little treat yourself at Christmas. I did the same, Asrock Z87 Killer and a 4770k @ 4.7 , wanted to see how the other half lives.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice a little treat yourself at Christmas. I did the same, Asrock Z87 Killer and a 4770k @ 4.7 , wanted to see how the other half lives.


i did similar but went for mostly seconds to build the steam box listed in specs


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 27, 2013)

That looks like a pretty capable system and probably not too pricey. Nice build.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice

I'm kind of teed off though. My parts were suppose to arrive today and somehow all of the them got returned to senders and there from different places. Even my GPU was delayed



Johan45 said:


> Nice a little treat yourself at Christmas. I did the same, Asrock Z87 Killer and a 4770k @ 4.7 , wanted to see how the other half lives.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 27, 2013)

Maybe you were drunk when you ordered and got the wrong address. Seriously though that's a bummer.


----------



## Bones (Dec 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice a little treat yourself at Christmas. I did the same, Asrock Z87 Killer and a 4770k @ 4.7 , wanted to see how the other half lives.



More or less did the same here too - Picked up an i7 2600K with an ASRock OC Formula board to toy around with.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 27, 2013)

Bones said:


> More or less did the same here too - Picked up an i7 2600K with an ASRock OC Formula board to toy around with.


 Sweet bet it was a good deal! This new Intel BIOS is a bit to wrap my head around but I'm getting there.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 28, 2013)

Few parts arrived today


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice gotta love new stuff ! What's the pad for?? Water on the GPU ?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 28, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Nice gotta love new stuff ! What's the pad for?? Water on the GPU ?


Thermal pad for GPU


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cleaned and rearranged my rads today. Still waiting on my tubing though as its the last piece I need.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Subscribed, can't wait to play with the settings on my, been running it on stock. Still waiting for the cpu cooler and new chassy to arrive, atleast I can sub here


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Cleaned and rearranged my rads today. Still waiting on my tubing though as its the last piece I need.


That can be a problem with the holiday season. I'm still waiting on some ram I picked up. I really hope it shows up today.



psyko12 said:


> Subscribed, can't wait to play with the settings on my, been running it on stock. Still waiting for the cpu cooler and new chassy to arrive, atleast I can sub here


 
 Cool so far I've seen one of the new Giga UD3 rev4 boards and it appears that they finally listened and corrected some of the limitations the rev3s had.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2013)

It will be here today as it made it to my local post office yesterday. So excited to finally redo my loop and doing it right. 




Johan45 said:


> That can be a problem with the holiday season. I'm still waiting on some ram I picked up. I really hope it shows up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool so far I've seen one of the new Giga UD3 rev4 boards and it appears that they finally listened and corrected some of the limitations the rev3s had.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cool beans bud. It's always fun to sit back and watch a job well done. I've been banging my head with this 4770k. If someone says Aida64 stability test is sufficient , I think they're mistaken. I could do 4.7 with aida and just getting by at 4.5 with P95. My firdt clue wad trying to run F@H. It kept crashing on me. So I ran Aida for 6.5hrs and still FH would crash. So I backed down my clock to get Prime to run and it ran for 10 hrs overnight now trying to get the 2400 memory stable with the 4.5 clock and all seems good so far.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2013)

So you got a bad clocker 




Johan45 said:


> Cool beans bud. It's always fun to sit back and watch a job well done. I've been banging my head with this 4770k. If someone says Aida64 stability test is sufficient , I think they're mistaken. I could do 4.7 with aida and just getting by at 4.5 with P95. My firdt clue wad trying to run F@H. It kept crashing on me. So I ran Aida for 6.5hrs and still FH would crash. So I backed down my clock to get Prime to run and it ran for 10 hrs overnight now trying to get the 2400 memory stable with the 4.5 clock and all seems good so far.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Cool beans bud. It's always fun to sit back and watch a job well done. I've been banging my head with this 4770k. If someone says Aida64 stability test is sufficient , I think they're mistaken. I could do 4.7 with aida and just getting by at 4.5 with P95. My firdt clue wad trying to run F@H. It kept crashing on me. So I ran Aida for 6.5hrs and still FH would crash. So I backed down my clock to get Prime to run and it ran for 10 hrs overnight now trying to get the 2400 memory stable with the 4.5 clock and all seems good so far.


Yeah, P95 all the way. I've had OCs stable through LinX, OCCT, and IBT that fail P95 in minutes.


Durvelle27 said:


> So you got a bad clocker


Maybe not, he _did_ say that he's learning all the new Intel overclocking options. Could just be a bad voltage setting.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ahh yes 















Random Murderer said:


> Yeah, P95 all the way. I've had OCs stable through LinX, OCCT, and IBT that fail P95 in minutes.
> 
> Maybe not, he _did_ say that he's learning all the new Intel overclocking options. Could just be a bad voltage setting.


----------



## futureniar (Dec 30, 2013)

hello guys and best wishes for coming year!
there is some update for my newby oc history.
yesterday i boght some awesome cooling stuff



and now i got this




but not stable still, and 4800 stable.can i get more of my cpu at this time how do u think?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice but I don't see you getting 5GHz stable on a 8320 below 1.55v and not on air bud.




futureniar said:


> hello guys and best wishes for coming year!
> there is some update for my newby oc history.
> yesterday i boght some awesome cooling stuff
> View attachment 53611
> ...


----------



## futureniar (Dec 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Nice but I don't see you getting 5GHz stable on a 8320 below 1.55v and not on air bud.


it's not so necessary, i'm just curious. btw, do u guys know whould it be a new generation for am3+ socket family from amd? someone said yes like it's oblivious but no i can get no specific information, only fm2+ next year


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2013)

futureniar said:


> it's not so necessary, i'm just curious. btw, do u guys know whould it be a new generation for am3+ socket family from amd? someone said yes like it's oblivious but no i can get no specific information, only fm2+ next year


AM3+ is the final CPU socket from AMD, but they're going to support it through 2014 and probably into 2015. After AM3+ is retired, however, AMD will only make APUs (and GPUs, of course).


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Cool so far I've seen one of the new Giga UD3 rev4 boards and it appears that they finally listened and corrected some of the limitations the rev3s had.



I hope I've got a miracle chip haha.. Can't wait for my CM N600 (one with the led and fan controller). As for the cpu cooler, debating on the ancient Hyper 212 Evo or the new kid on the block Deep Cool Ice Blade Pro v2.0, all of this will be from the next paycheck haha a few more weeks to go!


----------



## Irony (Dec 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> It does have a lot of lights doesn't it?? The bios is slightly more in depth than the Sabo but not a lot. Took me a bit to realize I had to set to Extreme OC to do anything over 1.6v otherwise it just wouldn't start.


Yeah it has 2 red lit up lines down the left side, I think it would be cool if they went all the way round. You can turn it off in the bios. There is power button on the board with a really bright white led that's kind of annoying. 

I still haven't gotten to play with it in the cold. Once I finish getting moved I will tho

@Johan45 what do you use for antifreeze?


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 31, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Yeah, P95 all the way. I've had OCs stable through LinX, OCCT, and IBT that fail P95 in minutes.
> Maybe not, he _did_ say that he's learning all the new Intel overclocking options. Could just be a bad voltage setting.


I should have known better, the Intel guys are always recommending IBT and Aida, but I wasted a whole F-ing day backtracking . I think they don't like to punish their CPUs like that. That's the only reason I could see that kind of recommendation. 
It sits at 4.5 now, I have the ram bck to 2400 and the cache up to 4300. It will go faster but my cooling can't take it. These Hazwell chips have a lot of similarities with the FX. By that I mean heat and the IMC can be a bit touchy. You're right about the voltages Random there are a lot more options than the AMDs have. Plus the VRM is on the die so you have to accomodate for that as well.



Irony said:


> Yeah it has 2 red lit up lines down the left side, I think it would be cool if they went all the way round. You can turn it off in the bios. There is power button on the board with a really bright white led that's kind of annoying.
> 
> I still haven't gotten to play with it in the cold. Once I finish getting moved I will tho
> 
> @Johan45 what do you use for antifreeze?


 
I just use regular long life antifreeze that you'd buy for a car.

My new/used ram finally showed up and is looking quite promising. Didn't have a lot of play time but took them for a short walk with the 9370 last night. They're 4x2G G.Skill ECO 1600 right now I'm good at 7-9-7-24 @ 2000


----------



## Irony (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh OK. I'll probly do that. I'm slightly paranoid about freezing plus then I could go out when its really cold.

Nice memory


----------



## Bones (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice sticks Johan... You must be trying to find a set to catch me with. 

Looks like a good set - I really need to do some RAM shopping myself.


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 2, 2014)

So far so good Bonesy, I didn't have a lot of time for tweaking over the holiday and these were a bit late showing up. I'm hoping for some time over the next day or two. I'm definately going to take a shot at your Pi numbers. Did you notice the NB on the 9370, it has no issues running at the 3000 mark. Even though my ram is a bit slower ( for now) this should give an edge in the 32M run. We'll see any way.


----------



## Bones (Jan 2, 2014)

With the cold temps headed my way, I'll also be looking to go faster too. 
I'll have it setup this evening and see what happens. You should get my me sooner or later with the 9370 but I promise I won't make it too easy for you.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmm guys mind help me find a good budget air cooler for the 8350? It seems that the Hyper Evo 212/Turbo is kind of phased out here or rare, I'm from the Philippines btw and I won't be extremely OC'ing this prolly just sit around 4.2 or 4.5ghz 24/7 (atm stock everything).

<--- Specs (want to change cpu cooler 1st, the jet loud stock one is killing my ears)

I'm in a bit of a pickle coz I have very limited stores that sell some "branded" stuff. Care to point out a good alternative?
Here are my sellers and their part list:

Quest Logic
PC Net Miles
Oxvor
TechJunction

It seems their common coolers are of DeepCool brand. If all else fails I'll prolly have to wait half of the year so all my loans are paid off and get a Noctua one, but opinions are still open.

Thanks (hoping that I've asked in the right club)

A good and prosperous 2014 to all of ye! 

~~ Psyk 

EDIT: I'm not confident enough in using CLC or building my own wc stuff all of those are scary for me (water/liquid + electronics)  so just point out a good aircooler so I can set a goal


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 3, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Hmm guys mind help me find a good budget air cooler for the 8350? It seems that the Hyper Evo 212/Turbo is kind of phased out here or rare, I'm from the Philippines btw and I won't be extremely OC'ing this prolly just sit around 4.2 or 4.5ghz 24/7 (atm stock everything).
> 
> <--- Specs (want to change cpu cooler 1st, the jet loud stock one is killing my ears)
> 
> ...


 
My best advice would be to see what you can afford and what's available then compare to what you know. Check reviews on that particular cooler. It'll take some time and just remember that the FX is one hot chip.

@Bones,  I managed a  12m 47.953 in 32M last night. I still don't have the finesse figured out on that one. I was running at 5.794 if you can believe that http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7605487&postcount=1404


----------



## Bones (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, cold is your CPU's friend - Or foe if it has a CBB/CB but these chips don't have that. 
Beats what I've been able to pull off so far but you know I can go faster yet myself. I did say though your CPU should be able to outpace mine in the end since yours is supposed to be that much better anyway. 

I'll see what I can come up with soon, messing around with the Intel setup ATM.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 4, 2014)

Finally finished


----------



## Bones (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks good!
Now see how close you can get to us in 32M Super PI.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 4, 2014)

whats the latest best superpi 32m score?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> whats the latest best superpi 32m score?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


----------



## d1nky (Jan 4, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743




funniest looking superpi ive seen lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> funniest looking superpi ive seen lol


Lol


----------



## Bones (Jan 5, 2014)

Wishing I could score that high in Super PI.


----------



## Bones (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey Johan - I have an idea for catching up with you.
Maybe I'd need to use something like this:

Yeah, I'll have to pound on it with this until it decides to run.... Or maybe...


?????


Hmmm... Looks interesting here.

Now I get it!
Need to do something like this really soon... Wait a sec - I already have and this is it. 
Best part is it didn't cost much at all to do and it works great.

Just wait until I get it setup again.
And if it doesn't do the trick, you'll make me have to breakout the "Big Boy", also made by yours truly.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 5, 2014)

i must say thats ingenious! i saw the first pic and was like DAFUQ!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bones said:


> Hey Johan - I have an idea for catching up with you.
> Maybe I'd need to use something like this:
> View attachment 53731
> Yeah, I'll have to pound on it with this until it decides to run.... Or maybe...
> ...


----------



## Pill Monster (Jan 6, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


>


I saw a post ages ago might've been yours where the NB was at 2800/3000 or so...was wondering how much voltage u were using? 

On a side note why are you guys using single threaded SuperPi? HyperPi or POVRay would be more suitable for Vishera.....

Cheers


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 6, 2014)

I only used up to 1.35v on NB



Pill Monster said:


> I saw a post ages ago might've been yours where the NB was at 2800/3000 or so...was wondering how much voltage u were using?
> 
> On a side note why are you guys using single threaded SuperPi? HyperPi or POVRay would be more suitable for Vishera.....
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Pill Monster (Jan 6, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I only used up to 1.35v on NB


Wow is that all....... Was that Vishera and 2800mhz? Sorry I forgot.....

I have 2800mhz on my PII 955 but 8320 only stable up to 2600 atm...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 6, 2014)

Pill Monster said:


> Wow is that all....... Was that Vishera and 2800mhz? Sorry I forgot.....
> 
> I have 2800mhz on my PII 955 but 8320 only stable up to 2600 atm...


It was a FX-8350 with 2800MHz


----------



## Pill Monster (Jan 6, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> It was a FX-8350 with 2800MHz


Hmm Ok thanks.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 6, 2014)

Pill Monster said:


> I saw a post ages ago might've been yours where the NB was at 2800/3000 or so...was wondering how much voltage u were using?
> 
> On a side note why are you guys using single threaded SuperPi? HyperPi or POVRay would be more suitable for Vishera.....
> 
> Cheers




Ive benched with mine up to and above 2.8ghz on cpunb but used 1.42v

Be very careful with cpunbV as it gets the chip hot very quick.


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bones said:


> Beats what I've been able to pull off so far but you know I can go faster yet myself. I did say though your CPU should be able to outpace mine in the end since yours is supposed to be that much better anyway.
> .


 The 9370 and 8350 are different but I don't know if I'd go so far to say the 9370 is " better" I can run some benches better with the 8350 over the 9370.



Pill Monster said:


> I saw a post ages ago might've been yours where the NB was at 2800/3000 or so...was wondering how much voltage u were using?
> 
> On a side note why are you guys using single threaded SuperPi? HyperPi or POVRay would be more suitable for Vishera.....
> 
> Cheers


 I have had the voltage up higher than even D1nks  is saying and hitting nearly 3100 but I also have exceptional cooling.


d1nky said:


> Ive benched with mine up to and above 2.8ghz on cpunb but used 1.42v
> 
> Be very careful with cpunbV as it gets the chip hot very quick.


 You can say that again buddy. Also adds to instability. If it's backed down you can clock higher at times.


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 6, 2014)

I got my FX-8350 a few days ago. I love this processor, but i have a problem.

I used to run an FX-6200 @4,4Ghz stable. With the new processor, after 5-15 mins of prime95 the entire computer freezes. It doesn't bluescreen or cut out, it just stays there and the fans slow back down(since the processor cools back off...).

I'm trying to run it at 4,5ghz @0,025v offset. Higher offset makes itm freeze quicker, lower offset makes it run longer but bluescreen/error out eventually.

When loaded and overvolted, the motherboard/cpu emits a high pitch noise. It's always done this on the FX-6200 also, so i doubt it's related. The VRM's get very hot, but sticking a fan to their heatsink only made it freeze EVEN faster.

I'm losing hope here... Does anyone know what this could possibly be?

PC with VRM-fan(which i have removed since)


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2014)

Did you update the BIOS when you switched out the 6200 for the 8350?

* there are a bunch of BIOS updates related to "improved system stability" that have been released since the first one supporting the 8350- last one issued was on 1/2/2014


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 6, 2014)

Fan should be blowing air onto that heatsink, not evacuating it. But agreed, it's probably PSU. I know those Visheras get very power hungry when you start overclocking.
And Norton, good call. Had completely forgotten about that. Had to do it on my UD5 due to stability issues.


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> Did you update the BIOS when you switched out the 6200 for the 8350?
> 
> * there are a bunch of BIOS updates related to "improved system stability" that have been released since the first one supporting the 8350- last one issued was on 1/2/2014



I  haven't done so on the swap, but it has been updated about a month or two ago. My power supply is  650w unit by Spire.. couldthat mean anything?


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> I  haven't done so on the swap, but it has been updated about a month or two ago. My power supply is  650w unit by Spire.. couldthat mean anything?



It might be but I would consider a) checking the fit of the cpu in the socket/reseating the heatsink then b) updating the BIOS before looking at the psu.

I have a similar issue with one of my 8350's freezing up on overclocking like you described earlier- it's running on an M5A97 Evo board/850w psu with an oc'd 7970 so I don't believe my freezing is psu related (runs fine @ stock so I haven't looked into it further )

Also, if you're the US and still considering the psu, the Seasonic X-Gold 650w is about to go up for sale on NewEgg's Shell Shocker


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> It might be but I would consider a) checking the fit of the cpu in the socket/reseating the heatsink then b) updating the BIOS before looking at the psu.
> 
> I have a similar issue with one of my 8350's freezing up on overclocking like you described earlier- it's running on an M5A97 Evo board/850w psu with an oc'd 7970 so I don't believe my freezing is psu related (runs fine @ stock so I haven't looked into it further )
> 
> Also, if you're the US and still considering the psu, the Seasonic X-Gold 650w is about to go up for sale on NewEgg's Shell Shocker



The fact that's also an ASUS board worries me... but i'll look into the things you have all said.


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> The fact that's also an ASUS board worries me... but i'll look into the things you have all said.



I have an M5A99X Evo (original version) too which runs an 8350 @4.4Ghz (1.38v)- both are used for crunching and run full load 24/7 w/o issues.... other than not being to overclock the other rig w/o freezing. In my case it probably needs a minor tweak to get it stable on an overclock but I won't fuss with it until my OCD kicks in and makes me do it!


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 6, 2014)

The bios is update


Norton said:


> I have an M5A99X Evo (original version) too which runs an 8350 @4.4Ghz (1.38v)- both are used for crunching and run full load 24/7 w/o issues.... other than not being to overclock the other rig w/o freezing. In my case it probably needs a minor tweak to get it stable on an overclock but I won't fuss with it until my OCD kicks in and makes me do it!


Bios is updated..  here we go!


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 6, 2014)

> They're 4x2G G.Skill ECO 1600 right now I'm good at 7-9-7-24 @ 2000


You'll like those. I've had some for a while. I like 'em @ 6-7-6-20 @ 1650


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 6, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> The bios is update
> 
> Bios is updated..  here we go!


Same story.. the high pitched noise was louder than ever and it froze in about two seconds. Reseated cpu and cooling with some fresh MX-2. Gonna try giving the ram and nb some more oomph and working that fan in again...

But that's for tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Same story.. the high pitched noise was louder than ever and it froze in about two seconds. Reseated cpu and cooling with some fresh MX-2. Gonna try giving the ram and nb some more oomph and working that fan in again...
> 
> But that's for tomorrow.



Sorry to hear that... seems that you may have a significant hardware issue (chip, board, or psu- not sure which). Hope you find the problem.

 Is the high pitched noise coming from the board or the psu?


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear that... seems that you may have a significant hardware issue (chip, board, or psu- not sure which). Hope you find the problem.
> 
> Is the high pitched noise coming from the board or the psu?


Pretty sure its the board. Could be cap whine, but im not sure if solid state ones do that, and it gets louder than the cooler...

Edit: the more voltage the louder. I think its the board but i'll see if i can borrow a psu somewhere.


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 6, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Pretty sure its the board. Could be cap whine, but im not sure if solid state ones do that, and it gets louder than the cooler...
> 
> Edit: the more voltage the louder. I think its the board but i'll see if i can borrow a psu somewhere.


It's the board.


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry for the wall of posts, but i just read that there are features like c1E and EpU on my M5A99x Evo r2.0, and i should disable them? Is this worth checking out? I want to stop the lockups, the noise from the board doesnt bother really.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man guys windows 8.1 is proving to be a real pain in the ass


----------



## d1nky (Jan 7, 2014)

I've stripped my rig got everything ready for a chilled bench or ten (and to sell)







@ypoora1 i get the same problem, a total hardlock. its probably power related, either overvolt or over current. ive tested different psu's etc with my mobo and at a certain stress/load, volt or frequency it freezes completely and needs a power drain to reboot. and yea i have basically tried everything.


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 7, 2014)

d1nky said:


> I've stripped my rig got everything ready for a chilled bench or ten (and to sell)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be the board. Was yours an ASUS?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 7, 2014)

mines an asrock..


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 7, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Must be the board. Was yours an ASUS?


 Those boards are good for about 4.5 to 4.6 max with your "average " 8350. I have the M5A99FX pro and that was it's limit. The VRM just got too hot after that. Now my 8350 isn't the cream of the crop either. But at 4.5 G I needed 1.416v to the CPU and I also bumped the CPU_NB voltage up a bit. Also if that's 4 sticks of ram you may want to pull two of them out till you get this sorted. I also as a rule bump the DRAM voltage up .05v from stock.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Those boards are good for about 4.5 to 4.6 max with your "average " 8350. I have the M5A99FX pro and that was it's limit. The VRM just got too hot after that. Now my 8350 isn't the cream of the crop either. But at 4.5 G I needed 1.416v to the CPU and I also bumped the CPU_NB voltage up a bit. Also if that's 4 sticks of ram you may want to pull two of them out till you get this sorted. I also as a rule bump the DRAM voltage up .05v from stock.


 my board  FTW


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Those boards are good for about 4.5 to 4.6 max with your "average " 8350. I have the M5A99FX pro and that was it's limit. The VRM just got too hot after that. Now my 8350 isn't the cream of the crop either. But at 4.5 G I needed 1.416v to the CPU and I also bumped the CPU_NB voltage up a bit. Also if that's 4 sticks of ram you may want to pull two of them out till you get this sorted. I also as a rule bump the DRAM voltage up .05v from stock.


 I'll try sticking a fan to the nb/vrm sinks on the 99x pro r2 and bump power like you said.


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 7, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> I'll try sticking a fan to the nb/vrm sinks on the 99x pro r2 and bump power like you said.


 Keep us posted


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Keep us posted



So after strapping a SERVER FAN to the VRM's and booting up at stock the VRM/NB heatsinks didn't burn my hands for once, the were only slightly warm in fact. Knowing this i want to the BIOS, bumped up all the voltages(upped DRAM by .05, cpunb by .0125, cpu by .05, etc)

4,4ghz. Prime95.

It froze as soon as i clicked start test.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> So after strapping a SERVER FAN to the VRM's and booting up at stock the VRM/NB heatsinks didn't burn my hands for once, the were only slightly warm in fact. Knowing this i want to the BIOS, bumped up all the voltages(upped DRAM by .05, cpunb by .0125, cpu by .05, etc)
> 
> 4,4ghz. Prime95.
> 
> It froze as soon as i clicked start test.


What cooler, mobo, CPU, ram and screen shot BIOs


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> What cooler, mobo, CPU, ram and screen shot BIOs



Scythe Ashura, FX-8350, ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0, and some generic green Kingston sticks.(2x8gb@1333mhz)

I already reset the BIOS to default to get the PC to run again.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Scythe Ashura, FX-8350, ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0, and some generic green Kingston sticks.(2x8gb@1333mhz)
> 
> I already reset the BIOS to default to get the PC to run again.


What settings and voltages have you tried


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> What settings and voltages have you tried



Turned off all means of power saving(C1e,C6,EPU,etc), bumped cpu voltage to 1,4v~, NB voltage on +0.0125, multiplier of 24 for 4,4ghz, +0,05 DRAM.

Edit: I should add the more i increase ANYTHING it seems, the faster it locks up.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Turned off all means of power saving(C1e,C6,EPU,etc), bumped cpu voltage to 1,4v~, NB voltage on +0.0125, multiplier of 24 for 4,4ghz, +0,05 DRAM.
> 
> Edit: I should add the more i increase ANYTHING it seems, the faster it locks up.


what are your temps as it looks to be heat related


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> what are your temps as it looks to be heat related


The puter freezes(no bsod or anything, it just freezes on desktop) as soon as i press start test. On stock it runs about 45C @cpu and i have no idea what the board temps are but the vrm sink burned my fingers so i put a server fan on it, and now it's only slightly warm(but stupidly loud...)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 8, 2014)

If stock and its hitting 45°C then I think its heating up past the limit. You also have to watch socket temps 



ypoora1 said:


> The puter freezes(no bsod or anything, it just freezes on desktop) as soon as i press start test. On stock it runs about 45C @cpu and i have no idea what the board temps are but the vrm sink burned my fingers so i put a server fan on it, and now it's only slightly warm(but stupidly loud...)


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> If stock and its hitting 45°C then I think its heating up past the limit. You also have to watch socket temps


That's load temp on prime95. Socket temp is around 50.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 8, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Turned off all means of power saving(C1e,C6,EPU,etc), bumped cpu voltage to 1,4v~, NB voltage on +0.0125, multiplier of 24 for 4,4ghz, +0,05 DRAM.
> 
> Edit: I should add the more i increase ANYTHING it seems, the faster it locks up.


 
Can you run everything stock to see if it locks up?

Try a different stress program say AOD, OCCT or IBT?


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 8, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Can you run everything stock to see if it locks up?
> 
> Try a different stress program say AOD, OCCT or IBT?


No lockups at stock. I'll try with these programs, but sometimes the computer locks up only seconds after even POSTing.


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 8, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Turned off all means of power saving(C1e,C6,EPU,etc), bumped cpu voltage to 1,4v~, NB voltage on +0.0125, multiplier of 24 for 4,4ghz, +0,05 DRAM.
> 
> Edit: I should add the more i increase ANYTHING it seems, the faster it locks up.


 Don't know if that was a typo but a Multi of 24 is 24x200= 4800??
Try setting the voltage manually to 1.4, Got to the Digi plus section on the advanced page and set the CPU and NB LLC to high. Set a multiplier of 21.5 and see what happens. The system should boot and be relatively stable.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 8, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Don't know if that was a typo but a Multi of 24 is 24x200= 4800??
> Try setting the voltage manually to 1.4, Got to the Digi plus section on the advanced page and set the CPU and NB LLC to high. Set a multiplier of 21.5 and see what happens. The system should boot and be relatively stable.


This  XD

No wonder is froze you were pushing 4.8GHz. Funny i didn't catch that. Good Johan45 for spotting that if its not a typo


----------



## d1nky (Jan 8, 2014)

LOL i missed that as well!

give it some volts!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 8, 2014)

d1nky said:


> LOL i missed that as well!
> 
> give it some volts!


At 4.8GHz his cooler wouldn't be able to keep it cool as its a single tower Air cooler


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Don't know if that was a typo but a Multi of 24 is 24x200= 4800??
> Try setting the voltage manually to 1.4, Got to the Digi plus section on the advanced page and set the CPU and NB LLC to high. Set a multiplier of 21.5 and see what happens. The system should boot and be relatively stable.


...whoops. i meant 21, my bad. My goal is to push 4,5ghz, i was already aware i wouldn't be going towards 5.


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Don't know if that was a typo but a Multi of 24 is 24x200= 4800??
> Try setting the voltage manually to 1.4, Got to the Digi plus section on the advanced page and set the CPU and NB LLC to high. Set a multiplier of 21.5 and see what happens. The system should boot and be relatively stable.


I'm typing this running @4.5ghz and prime95, so i think this did it!


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 8, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> I'm typing this running @4.5ghz and prime95, so i think this did it!


 Nice to see I could help. All FX cpus seem to require different voltages for different clocks. My 8350 needs 1.476 to hit 4.64G But on the other hand my 9370 only uses 1.428v for 4.8 but the caveat is that was on really good cooling. On the AIO I have it needed 1.476v for the same 4.8 clock. These are all P95 tested and stable.


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Nice to see I could help. All FX cpus seem to require different voltages for different clocks. My 8350 needs 1.476 to hit 4.64G But on the other hand my 9370 only uses 1.428v for 4.8 but the caveat is that was on really good cooling. On the AIO I have it needed 1.476v for the same 4.8 clock. These are all P95 tested and stable.


i'm running 1.31 according to Core Temp, but it's around 1,375.

Edit: 1,352 according to CPU-Z.


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 8, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> i'm running 1.31 according to Core Temp, but it's around 1,375.
> 
> Edit: 1,352 according to CPU-Z.


 You may want to use something like HWMonitor (non pro) it's free and will show the max and min voltage. Whenn LLC is used it can up the voltage a bit form what you have set in the BIOS.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jan 8, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> i'm running 1.31 according to Core Temp, but it's around 1,375.
> 
> Edit: 1,352 according to CPU-Z.


CoreTemp displays VID not Vcore.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 8, 2014)

i like hwinfo64

best one ive ever used, and its programmable to shut down at certain temps etc


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Fully stable on 4.5, couldn't be happier! Tried to see if it would go any higher, but i'm afraid this is my limit pretty much.


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 9, 2014)

That's a good clock for that board IMO


----------



## suraswami (Jan 10, 2014)

d1nky said:


> mines an asrock..


 
Quick question - when you put the machine to S3 state (sleep), does the power LED blink or does the machine seem completely off?

This is one of the features of Asus boards that I hate and don't want to buy.  Does the ASRock also do this?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 11, 2014)

On the fatality you can choose if the lights are on.

Never used sleep tho


----------



## suraswami (Jan 11, 2014)

d1nky said:


> On the fatality you can choose if the lights are on.
> 
> Never used sleep tho


 
anybody else used the feature?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 11, 2014)

lol tridentsx just arrived!

WOOP!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2014)

suraswami said:


> anybody else used the feature?


Lol nope my PC never sleep like me  XD


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 11, 2014)

Wassup, long time no see. 

Planning to buy 3 or 4 things to build my FX-based PC, RAM is *not *one of them. lol Anyway, need help from any of you that either have this particular RAM or had: G.Skill Ripjaws X 2x8GB 1333MHz. Is it possible to OC it to say 1866 or even 2133MHz? How high or low to set timings/voltage/etc..., if you played & actually successfully OC'd this particular RAM to that frequency. By March 10 i'll probably have CPU (FX-8350, yeah, couldn't buy til now  ) & rest of components, & tell you how it went. Cheers, thanks in advance.

Happy 2014 everyone.


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 12, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Wassup, long time no see.
> 
> Planning to buy 3 or 4 things to build my FX-based PC, RAM is *not *one of them. lol Anyway, need help from any of you that either have this particular RAM or had: G.Skill Ripjaws X 2x8GB 1333MHz. Is it possible to OC it to say 1866 or even 2133MHz? How high or low to set timings/voltage/etc..., if you played & actually successfully OC'd this particular RAM to that frequency. By March 10 i'll probably have CPU (FX-8350, yeah, couldn't buy til now  ) & rest of components, & tell you how it went. Cheers, thanks in advance.
> 
> Happy 2014 everyone.


 You never said anything about the timings or volts. Here's a rundown on some 1600 CL9 may be very similar. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7009689


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 12, 2014)

Brothers/Sisters, would this do fine rather than a hyper 212 evo? The evo is hard to come by here now...  Will it handle the 8350 with a mild oc to 4.5? Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Brothers/Sisters, would this do fine rather than a hyper 212 evo? The evo is hard to come by here now...  Will it handle the 8350 with a mild oc to 4.5? Thanks!



It does well on mine. Recommend using it with 2 fans for best performance


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, payday is just a night away so I'll probably reserving one of this! Gonna love it! It will match the black color of my board/case and gpu


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 13, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> You never said anything about the timings or volts. Here's a rundown on some 1600 CL9 may be very similar. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7009689



Just glanced at this particular page, will have to read through it more thoroughly (like once or twice in a week, just got back from work ), but thanx regardless. From what i saw - good read. Cheers, keep headbanging.


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 14, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Just glanced at this particular page, will have to read through it more thoroughly (like once or twice in a week, just got back from work ), but thanx regardless. From what i saw - good read. Cheers, keep headbanging.


 I you're talking about that ram page there's a lot of good info, Woomack knows his stuff.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 15, 2014)

Guys decided to sell my 8350 + motherboard. So if you want a good clocking chip here's your chance to claim one 

You guys have first dibs also


----------



## d1nky (Jan 15, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys decided to sell my 8350 + motherboard. So if you want a good clocking chip here's your chance to claim one
> 
> You guys have first dibs also



Or if you are UK based buy mine lol


----------



## suraswami (Jan 15, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys decided to sell my 8350 + motherboard. So if you want a good clocking chip here's your chance to claim one
> 
> You guys have first dibs also


 


d1nky said:


> Or if you are UK based buy mine lol


 
you guys decided to move to the dark side?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 15, 2014)

I have become one with hardware! 

Nah I'm doing it to gain experience and progress with HWBOT


Still love the FX


----------



## Super XP (Jan 16, 2014)

My FX-8350 OC'ed as seen in my system specs are still running hard and strong. No issues to report. 
Looking forward to Steamroller FX CPU's.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 18, 2014)

Gonna buy Swiftech's H20 320 Elite liquid cooling kit from SideWinder Computers in 2 more months to cool this beast (FX-8350) down, from what i gathered throughout the web & here, tell me if these settings are more or less correct 
for the 5.0GHz OC:

CPU frequency: 200MHz
CPU multi (ratio): x25
CPU voltage: 1.500v
CPU/NB frequency: 2800MHz
DRAM frequency: 1600/1866MHz
HT frequency: 2000/2200MHz
VDDA voltage: 2.800v
HT voltage: 1.20v(?)
NB voltage: 1.20v(?)
DRAM voltage: 1.50v(?)

Motherboard will obviously be Crosshair V Formula-Z. Thanks in advance. Cheers, keep headbanging.


----------



## nt300 (Jan 20, 2014)

YautjaLord, 
Those settings are currently irrelevant. You need to start from scratch and gradually increase your OC bit by bit. So you get the max OC for all your settings.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 20, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Gonna buy Swiftech's H20 320 Elite liquid cooling kit from SideWinder Computers in 2 more months to cool this beast (FX-8350) down, from what i gathered throughout the web & here, tell me if these settings are more or less correct
> for the 5.0GHz OC:
> 
> 
> ...






CPU voltage will probably be closer to 1.55+ knowing most 8350's

Also youlll have a tough time getting that cpunb speed stable and heat low.

HT is stock 2600mhz 1.2v
NB stock Voltage 1.1v

your VDDA is too high, this kills/degrades chip (research VDDA or PLL) (usually kept around 2.5v -2.7v)

dram voltage should say on the the sticks

prime95 full blend test for upmost stability testing, watch temps with hwinfo64


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone looking for a reliable AM3+ motherboard ?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 21, 2014)

d1nky said:


> CPU voltage will probably be closer to 1.55+ knowing most 8350's
> 
> Also youlll have a tough time getting that cpunb speed stable and heat low.
> 
> ...




Will do, although i won't have all the necessary components right from a go; Feb 10 i'll probably go for CPU & OS (moving to Win 7 at last), March 10 - mobo (C5F-Z). (& no Durvelle i don't have enough cash to pay for shipping the mobo overseas, lol.) If i'll also have enough cash left - will also order H20 320 Elite liquid cooling kit by March 10 along with mobo, but that's a large *IF*. Thanx for sharing info.

P.S. Prime95 & hwinfo64 freeware or trial?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 21, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Will do, although i won't have all the necessary components right from a go; Feb 10 i'll probably go for CPU & OS (moving to Win 7 at last), March 10 - mobo (C5F-Z). (& no Durvelle i don't have enough cash to pay for shipping the mobo overseas, lol.) If i'll also have enough cash left - will also order H20 320 Elite liquid cooling kit by March 10 along with mobo, but that's a large *IF*. Thanx for sharing info.
> 
> P.S. Prime95 & hwinfo64 freeware or trial?


Shipping wouldn't cost much


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmm guys, question about ram and it's settings...
Was able to grab hold of some G.Skill Ripjaws they are rated 16000cl9 accodring to the box and it's 1.65v..


Popped it in and works flawlessly, although have had to input manually voltage and timings. When in windows it detects it as 1875mhz @ 1.63v, whilst in BIOS configuration pages it's saying it's at 1866mhz via 9.33 and voltage I've manually typed in 1.65v.... Is it ok to leave it as is or do I need to tweak more?

Have run prime for half a day, and AIDA64 stability test last night and no problems.

At the moment ibt still running in the background.

Thanks in advance ~


----------



## nt300 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes should be fine. Most of the time the BIOS and Windows shows different speeds and volts even with the CPU speeds. So you should be fine.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 21, 2014)

nt300 said:


> Yes should be fine. Most of the time the BIOS and Windows shows different speeds and volts even with the CPU speeds. So you should be fine.



Thanks, was thinking that there's something wrong with my mobo or the ram sticks haha coming from a very ancient ddr - 775 machine .

As for cpu case anyone hear good things about Cooler Master n600?

I'm at the moment torn between Corsair 400r and the CM n600 case.... 

Any inputs would do, so I can start my clocking adventures !


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 21, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Anyone looking for a reliable AM3+ motherboard ?



What model is that mobo? and where are you living?


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 21, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Thanks, was thinking that there's something wrong with my mobo or the ram sticks haha coming from a very ancient ddr - 775 machine .
> 
> As for cpu case anyone hear good things about Cooler Master n600?
> 
> ...


The case depends a lot on your plans, maybe down the road you'd like to improve cooling ( water or AIO ) so that should be considered as well and it looks as if the CM n600 would accomodate a rad up top.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> The case depends a lot on your plans, maybe down the road you'd like to improve cooling ( water or AIO ) so that should be considered as well and it looks as if the CM n600 would accomodate a rad up top.



Now awaiting a Corsair 400r :-D hm. Might proly stay with good ol tower heatsink. Just plan to do mild oc for 24/7 usage


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice choice and it will accomodate a 240 rad as well if you eve change your mind.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 30, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Nice choice and it will accomodate a 240 rad as well if you eve change your mind.



Awesome xD , can't wait for it till tomorrow afternoon. It's +8 GMT here and this post is about 19:07 xD so till then holding off on pics, til the chassy arrive and the transplant is done haha...  Still on stock cooler atm, the HSF will be arriving next week or Monday me thinks.  [going all black internals , choose xigmatek's dkII]

EDIT: Here they come!!! xD


Spoiler











 HSF Replacement prep


Spoiler










Installed xD



Spoiler










Here's my cable management to the best I can! (sorry if it's lame and don't ask about what's behind the mobo tray there's snakes and ladders there  )


Spoiler


----------



## jormungand (Feb 1, 2014)

Dont know if its proper to post this here, but considering im aiming for Fx and OC i think i should listen first to your opinions guys before posting on the building pc thread. I had to sold all my rig due to traveling and moving in. So my question is , im planning on a $800 $900 max, gaming pc (BF4) and I say max seriously!!!!!  dont know a sh$%& about AMD but never criticize his "bang 4 the buck" so im looking after a 4670k performance variant on amd like an fx6300 oc or a fx8350 for oc too. Need all your knowledge on this plz. what matters to me is how to get a good Fx for oc and a good mobo for it. i would like a gtx760 or a r9-270x, remember $800 max plzz, top $900 including everything . Thx to all. Want to hear all your opinions cuz im noob on amd. My build will be for the next 2 month.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^ for the  fx8350 you need a decent motherboard, probably the sabertooth, decent cooling, h220 and bigger, and a quality psu. 

Cooling is key with this chip, the better the cooling the higher more stable the oc.

An fx9370 is also another possibility.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 1, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Awesome xD , can't wait for it till tomorrow afternoon. It's +8 GMT here and this post is about 19:07 xD so till then holding off on pics, til the chassy arrive and the transplant is done haha...  Still on stock cooler atm, the HSF will be arriving next week or Monday me thinks.  [going all black internals , choose xigmatek's dkII]
> 
> EDIT: Here they come!!! xD
> 
> ...


 I have to say it's looking great so far. What's wrong with the cables that's awsome.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 1, 2014)

jormungand said:


> Dont know if its proper to post this here, but considering im aiming for Fx and OC i think i should listen first to your opinions guys before posting on the building pc thread. I had to sold all my rig due to traveling and moving in. So my question is , im planning on a $800 $900 max, gaming pc (BF4) and I say max seriously!!!!!  dont know a sh$%& about AMD but never criticize his "bang 4 the buck" so im looking after a 4670k performance variant on amd like an fx6300 oc or a fx8350 for oc too. Need all your knowledge on this plz. what matters to me is how to get a good Fx for oc and a good mobo for it. i would like a gtx760 or a r9-270x, remember $800 max plzz, top $900 including everything . Thx to all. Want to hear all your opinions cuz im noob on amd. My build will be for the next 2 month.


 So when you say max and everything you're talking  monitor ketboard OS kind of everything??
If that's the case you're down to say $600 for the core components.  That's a pretty tight budget for either an i5 or FX have you considered an AMD APU?


----------



## jormungand (Feb 1, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> So when you say max and everything you're talking  monitor ketboard OS kind of everything??
> If that's the case you're down to say $600 for the core components.  That's a pretty tight budget for either an i5 or FX have you considered an AMD APU?



Well take $800-$900 as core comp. with led monitor 1080p. the Kb, mouse and os. are out of it.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 1, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I have to say it's looking great so far. What's wrong with the cables that's awsome.



Hehe, this was my 1st attempt on managing cables with a proper case so I guess I've nailed it lol! Thank you!


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 4, 2014)

jormungand said:


> Well take $800-$900 as core comp. with led monitor 1080p. the Kb, mouse and os. are out of it.


 Honestly if you want bang for your buck go for the 4670k , If you want something that's a bit more fun to overclock then go for the FX6350. Just know that with the current FX CPUs they need a good motherboard and cooling if you want to clock them to the point where they are competitive with a stock Intel


----------



## Irony (Feb 5, 2014)

I have some worrying news, I was feeling the exaust of my case and my finger touched a radiator screw. At first I thought it felt hot, but then I realized it was shocking me! so I got my voltmeter and it's AC, like 20 volts. so it cant be coming from a frayed wire on a fan or anything. Anybody else ever been shocked by their computer?


----------



## jormungand (Feb 5, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Honestly if you want bang for your buck go for the 4670k , If you want something that's a bit more fun to overclock then go for the FX6350. Just know that with the current FX CPUs they need a good motherboard and cooling if you want to clock them to the point where they are competitive with a stock Intel


uchhh 4760K id like to, but to much for me jajajaja, following your advise look up for some apu system giving good frames in BF4 with a AMD 760K+gtx660 at ultra specs, dont know if its reliable since are videos from youtube but if is true, id like go that way AMD 760k OC (high and stable 4.0 to 4.5) + Gtx 760 but what FM2 mobo is tough enough and OC resistant for 4ghz and beyond??????  Fx6350+GA 990FXA is a good option but a higher price id love that.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 5, 2014)

Arrrgggg really missing my 8350


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 5, 2014)

Irony said:


> I have some worrying news, I was feeling the exaust of my case and my finger touched a radiator screw. At first I thought it felt hot, but then I realized it was shocking me! so I got my voltmeter and it's AC, like 20 volts. so it cant be coming from a frayed wire on a fan or anything. Anybody else ever been shocked by their computer?


 Maybe the odd static discharge but nothing like that. You better track it down though before something burns out.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 5, 2014)

Irony said:


> I have some worrying news, I was feeling the exaust of my case and my finger touched a radiator screw. At first I thought it felt hot, but then I realized it was shocking me! so I got my voltmeter and it's AC, like 20 volts. so it cant be coming from a frayed wire on a fan or anything. Anybody else ever been shocked by their computer?





Johan45 said:


> Maybe the odd static discharge but nothing like that. You better track it down though before something burns out.


Yeah, I've never dealt with anything like that either, and it is definitely worrying. That means that potentially, every ground in your PC has that AC running through it.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 5, 2014)

jormungand said:


> uchhh 4760K id like to, but to much for me jajajaja, following your advise look up for some apu system giving good frames in BF4 with a AMD 760K+gtx660 at ultra specs, dont know if its reliable since are videos from youtube but if is true, id like go that way AMD 760k OC (high and stable 4.0 to 4.5) + Gtx 760 but what FM2 mobo is tough enough and OC resistant for 4ghz and beyond??????  Fx6350+GA 990FXA is a good option but a higher price id love that.


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132056 Mobo
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113360 CPU These will pair with a low end R7AMD GFX for a Hybrid type GFX solution, you need to research which ones if you're interested in that route. Also get a good cooler for this with the integrated graphics these can get quite warm.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 5, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Arrrgggg really missing my 8350


 
Hey you made the choice Durvelle. Did you ever get that memory thing sorted out??


----------



## d1nky (Feb 5, 2014)

The only thing I miss about my 8350 is not being worried about the price tag and degradation.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 5, 2014)

d1nky said:


> The only thing I miss about my 8350 is not being worried about the price tag and degradation.


 I thought that's whay they have insurance available for those dainty Intels


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 5, 2014)

Found out board had two bad slots so I sent it back and the other board is being RMA'd



Johan45 said:


> Hey you made the choice Durvelle. Did you ever get that memory thing sorted out??


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 5, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Found out board had two bad slots so I sent it back and the other board is being RMA'd


 Good , I mean it sucks you're going without but at least you found the problem.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 5, 2014)

It sucks hard since I'm on my 3rd motherboard now 



Johan45 said:


> Good , I mean it sucks you're going without but at least you found the problem.


----------



## jed (Feb 13, 2014)

Recently did a reformat onto a SSD and am re-OCing my 8350.  I get to these settings then completely pleateau:

230x20 (previous OS ran stable at 232x20 - wtf?)
1.4875 (previous OS ran stable at 1.4625 - wtf?)
x9 HT
x10 NB
Runs p95 at about 65* CPU and highest temp on MoBo is 77*

When I bump it up to 232, I can run about 8 passes of P95 before BSOD.  If I bump it up by even 1 more (233-234 range) it doesn't even run more than one pass before I have to hard reboot.  What gives?  Also, what gives that I used to be able to run it at 232x20 @ 1.4625 and now I can just squeeze by wth 230x20 @ 1.4875?  The components are exactly the same as before...

I know there are lots of folk running near 5 GHz at close to 1.5 volts, so I have to be doing something wrong.  Or does this cooler just blow / I get a bummish chip?


----------



## Irony (Feb 13, 2014)

I think it's probly the heat. These tend to get touchy much above 50, 65 is certainly too hot for stable.


----------



## jed (Feb 13, 2014)

Irony said:


> I think it's probly the heat. These tend to get touchy much above 50, 65 is certainly too hot for stable.



Rats.  Must be the H60 then?  I'm assuming the folk that can manage 5 GHz at 1.5 can keep it around 50-55* opposed to my 65+?


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 13, 2014)

jed said:


> Rats.  Must be the H60 then?  I'm assuming the folk that can manage 5 GHz at 1.5 can keep it around 50-55* opposed to my 65+?


 For most  the 5.0 range is done with a real loop vs an AIO, I had a TT water 2.0 and could manag 4.64G comfortably at 1.476v. I also had 4 heavy duty 2500rpm fans on it. If you can reduce the temps typically you can reduce the voltage needed for a certain clck speed.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2014)

Irony said:


> I have some worrying news, I was feeling the exaust of my case and my finger touched a radiator screw. At first I thought it felt hot, but then I realized it was shocking me! so I got my voltmeter and it's AC, like 20 volts. so it cant be coming from a frayed wire on a fan or anything. Anybody else ever been shocked by their computer?


Something that comes to mind is the Motherboard Screws. If they are super tight, that may cause a shock. But it all depends, this was somewhat common with older computers.
Today's mobo's have protection to prevent this. Look around your PC case and see if something does not look right.. Though hopefully its nothing but a static charge.


----------



## Irony (Feb 17, 2014)

Its not doing it anymore. I pulled the PSU out and couldn't find anything odd so I put it back and its been good since then. Idk what it was


Hopefully it was just a big static buildup


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 17, 2014)

sign me up boys n girls I just bought me an 8320 to put in my CHVF mobo it's going to replace my hardy old PII x4 965 (it's been through 3 mobo's from AM2+ to AM3 to AM3+)time for retirement.. finally found one at a price I could afford lol ($214NZD) brand new in the box


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 17, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> sign me up boys n girls I just bought me an 8320 to put in my CHVF mobo it's going to replace my hardy old PII x4 965 (it's been through 3 mobo's from AM2+ to AM3 to AM3+)time for retirement.. finally found one at a price I could afford lol ($214NZD) brand new in the box


 
They're a lot of fun you just have to be prepared for the heat they put out! You have a decent foundation with the CHV which is a plus.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2014)

Need to know one thing: do i need the MS AMD FX hotfix for Win 7 for 8350 or not? The one that resolves the Win 7/Taskbar not reading properly the modules issue. Not in a hurry, can wait till March 10.  Thanx.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 17, 2014)

I never installed one and have had 0 issues. I think that may have been for the early bulldozers.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 18, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Need to know one thing: do i need the MS AMD FX hotfix for Win 7 for 8350 or not? The one that resolves the Win 7/Taskbar not reading properly the modules issue. Not in a hurry, can wait till March 10.  Thanx.



it's a good idea it's not just to resolve the task bar issue there's also one for core parking the two you want are 

Patch: 1

http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windo...2/Fix387870/7600/free/441065_intl_x64_zip.exe


Patch: 2

http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windo...2/Fix391262/7600/free/441280_intl_x64_zip.exe


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 18, 2014)

I had fun with my set up and got me to 4.5ghz for daily usage idle and load temps are still far from the roof but my pushpull hdt dark knight limits me along with the summer weather came in early. Got my hard earned moneys worth. 

My original target was the asus saber r2, would it be a waste if I get it sometime in the future?


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 18, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> it's a good idea it's not just to resolve the task bar issue there's also one for core parking the two you want are
> 
> Patch: 1
> 
> ...



So the Piledrivers (8350/8320/etc....) *do need* these patches too; not just Dozers. Thanx Athlonite. Already downloading.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 18, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> it's a good idea it's not just to resolve the task bar issue there's also one for core parking the two you want are
> 
> Patch: 1
> 
> ...


 
I still feel they're unnecessary, you can just disable core parking and you actuall will get some benefit. The patch only works in certain circumstances and really doesn't have many benefits. My opinion anyway


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2014)

My 8350's are always running full load on all cores so they never have a chance to park! 

I will say that the FX-6200 and 8150 were a lot more sluggish doing lighter load work than the 8350's ever were..... night and day difference imho.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2014)

I've seen the difference between the FX6200 and an FX6300 it almost like night and day


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2014)

well the 8320 arrived this arvo and is now in and running like a purring tiger
r


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> They're a lot of fun you just have to be prepared for the heat they put out! You have a decent foundation with the CHV which is a plus.



yeah I don't think heat will be to much of a problem the ThermoLab Baram with push pull fan setup seems to cope quite well with heat probably also helps that the RV02 has an 180mm fan directed right at the HSF aswell


----------



## Super XP (Feb 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> My 8350's are always running full load on all cores so they never have a chance to park!
> 
> I will say that the FX-6200 and 8150 were a lot more sluggish doing lighter load work than the 8350's ever were..... night and day difference imho.


I got my cores on full also, none stop OC'ed. No heat issues and no other issues I am aware of. Gaming seems to run smooth.
If only AMD can further refine the FX 8350 such as a 8550 or something, because going from 8150 to 8350 was a nice bump in performance and stability.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 21, 2014)

Super XP said:


> I got my cores on full also, none stop OC'ed. No heat issues and no other issues I am aware of. Gaming seems to run smooth.
> If only AMD can further refine the FX 8350 such as a 8550 or something, because going from 8150 to 8350 was a nice bump in performance and stability.


 
Wow that's great voltage for 4.7 is that under load? Prime95 blend stable??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 21, 2014)

Im back stitches 

Lol


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 21, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Im back stitches
> 
> Lol


 ??? What do you mean stitches, did you have surgery?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 21, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> ??? What do you mean stitches, did you have surgery?


Lol nope


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 21, 2014)

That's good! What ya been up to, rocking the 4770?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yea been tourting it lol



Johan45 said:


> That's good! What ya been up to, rocking the 4770?


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 21, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea been tourting it lol


 
Ya me too, working away at some 3D benches with different cards lately trying to get the boints up


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 21, 2014)

Havent submitted on Hwbot in awhile since im on Windows 8. Once i get another HDD ill start back benching for trhe team 



Johan45 said:


> Ya me too, working away at some 3D benches with different cards lately trying to get the boints up


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 25, 2014)

So what is everyone thoughts on the two MS hotfix 's for FX CPU's still needed for the latest AMD FX CPU's in windows 7 or no not really


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> So what is everyone thoughts on the two MS hotfix 's for FX CPU's still needed for the latest AMD FX CPU's in windows 7 or no not really


 
I'll put it this way Athlon, I bench continually and if I though there was even a remote performance gain I would be using them and I don't. Not sure if that's the answer you're looking for but that's my take on it.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 26, 2014)

Cheers Johan I had already had them installed but was just wondering if they are now just a waste of space and time should I ever need to reinstall


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 26, 2014)

From my understanding initially at release of Bulldozer in "some" circumstances the some cores would remain parked, I think it was in some games for the most part. Since windows 7 is fairly mature now and the FX have been around for a couple of years I don't believe this is an issue. Even at that it was only sporadic in the beginning and only under certain circumstances.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 26, 2014)

OK so that takes care of the Core Parking hotfix what about the Scheduling one shouldn't that be installed I don't remember MS putting out any other patch to solve this other than the Hotfix


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 26, 2014)

If you already have them installed it's really irrelevant. They can add "some" performance boost but typically only with certain games and applications. Most notably for benchers is WPrime. I'm gong to have to do some comparisons myself to see if it actually makes a difference or not.  If you're just running everyday computing they're probably not necessary at all. You have piqued my interest now Athlonite. And you're right AFIK and have read they haven't been included in the any of the updates.  It won't take long for me to see if there's any benefit to be had. I have some spare time coming over the next couple of days so I'll get back to you on this.

Here's a pretty good read and some hands on testing at Tom's http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-7-hotfix-bulldozer-performance,3119.html

It appears to make some differences mostly in games. But 1-2 FPS which is minimal.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks for the read Johan interesting indeed


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 27, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> OK so that takes care of the Core Parking hotfix what about the Scheduling one shouldn't that be installed I don't remember MS putting out any other patch to solve this other than the Hotfix



I'll [most possibly] have CVF-Z by March 10, have these 2 hotfixes installed, see how it's (8350) reported in Scheduler/Task Manager/etc.. & give you a pics of it. Actually i'll see how this CPU performs with & without hotfixes. And sh*t - need to know how high i can actually OC 8350 under TR's VenomousX/2xUltraKazes/AS5 combo: 4.5GHz? 4.6?


----------



## Irony (Feb 28, 2014)

Ya, looks like 4.5 is doable. Probly be getting toasty above that. Saw one on another thread in upper 50s at 4.4


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 28, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> I'll [most possibly] have CVF-Z by March 10, have these 2 hotfixes installed, see how it's (8350) reported in Scheduler/Task Manager/etc.. & give you a pics of it. Actually i'll see how this CPU performs with & without hotfixes. And sh*t - need to know how high i can actually OC 8350 under TR's VenomousX/2xUltraKazes/AS5 combo: 4.5GHz? 4.6?


 Ya Irony is pretty spot on. With air cooling you'd need to be a lucky one in the silicon lottery to get much higher than 4.6


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 28, 2014)

4.5GHz than. Will go for 5.0GHz once get my hands on Swiftech's H2O-220 Elite; why the f**k it costs so much? lol

P.S. Nice avatar johan45; i'd like to see who wins when pitted against each other - Berserker/Black Pred or Matriarch (Alien Queen). And i don't buy this sh*t that Royce won!!!! The only worse POS is AvP the movie.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ya I hear you about Royce, but they had to leave it open for another movie where they escape. I didn't mind AVP and technically the queen didn't die, AFAIK they don't need oxygen. I have been a huge Alien fan right from the beginning, people weren't ready for that and it scared the bejeebus out of them.

I did some playing around with the 9370 today and wanted to share. Too bad D1nky is stuck on the darkside.

@d1nky @Durvelle27 
Here's 5869 all 8 cores  http://valid.canardpc.com/x6bza3






And here's 5948 on 1 core http://valid.canardpc.com/a4fuy


----------



## d1nky (Mar 3, 2014)

Yoo Johan my friend. I'm not fully on the darkside, still got an am3 motherboard lol.

Been working flat out lately, but seem to have less money... 

I'll be buying another FX one day soon to go under cold, atm I'm collecting toys for it.

Nice clocks btw, what happened to make the jump from around 5.7 etc?


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 3, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Yoo Johan my friend. I'm not fully on the darkside, still got an am3 motherboard lol.
> 
> Been working flat out lately, but seem to have less money...
> 
> ...


 
Nothing really, I had benched Spi at 5.8 and realized I hadn't done a validation at those speeds. I wanted to get it in before the cold weather is gone. It's even colder today, I' going to take a stab at 6.0. It's only 2 more bumps on the FSB


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well I got it D1nkmeister 6.0 http://valid.canardpc.com/2hwhtk


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 3, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Well I got it D1nkmeister 6.0 http://valid.canardpc.com/2hwhtk
> 
> View attachment 55177


Congrats on breaking the big 6.0!


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Random it was a real tear jerker crashed 3 times trying to validate but finally I snuck up on it and caught one. Did this on the way Hwbot prime all 8 cores and nearly 5900


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quick question guys, I've experimented with FSB+Multi overclocking (previously just using multipliers) I've got my chip stable @ 4.5 with 1.36v's but whenever I check my ghz in the system information within BIOS and boot logo screen it says I'm only at 4.3Ghz, while the actual FSB and Multi says am at 4.515Ghz.

Upon booting to windows and running some tests for stability it's rockin at 4.5Ghz vdroop is a minimum and volts aren't fluctuating and no thermal throttling as well.

When looking at the windows system properties it also tells me that it's at 4.30ghz whilst hwfino64 and cpu-z says I'm at 4.5Ghz, is this ok? Or there's something wrong with my OC?

EDIT: Strange thing is when I only use multiplier to oc it shows that I'm rated at 4.5Ghz... But the fsb and multi combo oc feels a lot more snappier all around....

Thanks for the enlightenment!


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 4, 2014)

Don't know Psyko, It could be something to do with the board not registering the change in the reference clock properly for windows to recognize it. As for the bios not all boards will do a live clock update in bios whaen you change settings which will leave you guessing at times.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 5, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Don't know Psyko, It could be something to do with the board not registering the change in the reference clock properly for windows to recognize it. As for the bios not all boards will do a live clock update in bios whaen you change settings which will leave you guessing at times.



Hmm so as long as I am stable and not BSoD'ing with whatever task I do am all set? Or is there a way to correct this ?

Thanks!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 5, 2014)

No fair


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 5, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Quick question guys, I've experimented with FSB+Multi overclocking (previously just using multipliers) I've got my chip stable @ 4.5 with 1.36v's but whenever I check my ghz in the system information within BIOS and boot logo screen it says I'm only at 4.3Ghz, while the actual FSB and Multi says am at 4.515Ghz.
> 
> Upon booting to windows and running some tests for stability it's rockin at 4.5Ghz vdroop is a minimum and volts aren't fluctuating and no thermal throttling as well.
> 
> ...



maybe windows expects an 200MHz FSB so thinks lower multi = lower speed (so it doesn't actually pay attention to the FSB)


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 5, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Hmm so as long as I am stable and not BSoD'ing with whatever task I do am all set? Or is there a way to correct this ?
> 
> Thanks!


 


I still feel it has something to do with the way your Bios and Windows communicate. You said it didn't update the speed in bios when you when you change the FSB speed. You're already using the most current bios so I would save the profile that you are using and do a good CMOS clear. Power down, unplug your machine. Set the CMOS jumper and pull the battery. Let it sit for a few minutes. Then replace the battery, put the jumper back to normal position and restart. Go to bios and load your profile then see if it corrects itself. If you updated the bios when you got the board you should have done a CMOS clear at first start up. It's good practice and necessary to give it a clean slate. If this doesn't work and you're not experiencing any issues then I would leave it be for now.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 7, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> maybe windows expects an 200MHz FSB so thinks lower multi = lower speed (so it doesn't actually pay attention to the FSB)





Johan45 said:


> I still feel it has something to do with the way your Bios and Windows communicate. You said it didn't update the speed in bios when you when you change the FSB speed. You're already using the most current bios so I would save the profile that you are using and do a good CMOS clear. Power down, unplug your machine. Set the CMOS jumper and pull the battery. Let it sit for a few minutes. Then replace the battery, put the jumper back to normal position and restart. Go to bios and load your profile then see if it corrects itself. If you updated the bios when you got the board you should have done a CMOS clear at first start up. It's good practice and necessary to give it a clean slate. If this doesn't work and you're not experiencing any issues then I would leave it be for now.



Upon further investigation and googling, and the 990fxa club at ocnet, it's ok because windows only reads it via multiplier so for example if my proc was designed to run @ 200 x 20 (it would show as 4.0) and if I do oc via the bclk it will not register it. But as long as I am passing my stress tests and keeping my ram true to it's rated speeds without over clocking I'm good to go (the temps are good too even when it's summer here...) 



Btw would I get temp advantage if I replace my xigma dark knight II's single fan to corsair's sp quiet 120mm pwm fans or would it be a waste of money? 

Thanks


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I wouldn't use the corsairs way overpriced for performance in my opinion. I have some that I got for a radiator and was disappointed really.  The one fan on your heatsink turns at what 1500 RPM max?? If you want to improve I would get 2  fans that have a decent CFM/ Static pressure and will hit up to 2500 RPM under extreme load. I say extreme because it WILL be loud.  The ones I had on my rad were NZXT's and hit over 100 CFM at 2500 rpm.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Upon further investigation and googling, and the 990fxa club at ocnet, it's ok because windows only reads it via multiplier so for example if my proc was designed to run @ 200 x 20 (it would show as 4.0) and if I do oc via the bclk it will not register it. But as long as I am passing my stress tests and keeping my ram true to it's rated speeds without over clocking I'm good to go (the temps are good too even when it's summer here...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good info on the bclk/multi issue w/Windows! 

A second fan will give you a 2-3C temp drop on the Xig Nighthawk. I would also avoid the Corsairs as Johan45 suggested. I would try to either source a 2nd Xig fan of similar spec or try Scythe/Noctua/Cougar fans in the 1,800rpm range*
*I have 1,500rpm Scythe's on one of mine and could really use the extra 300rpm in the Summer when I'm crunching on the rig


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd have to agree about the scythe fans brilliant bang for the buck specially the gentle typhoon series or the silverstome AP120/123 fans which even though are lower in CFM the air is guided in such a way as to make up for it


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 8, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Well I wouldn't use the corsairs way overpriced for performance in my opinion. I have some that I got for a radiator and was disappointed really.  The one fan on your heatsink turns at what 1500 RPM max?? If you want to improve I would get 2  fans that have a decent CFM/ Static pressure and will hit up to 2500 RPM under extreme load. I say extreme because it WILL be loud.  The ones I had on my rad were NZXT's and hit over 100 CFM at 2500 rpm.





Norton said:


> Good info on the bclk/multi issue w/Windows!
> 
> A second fan will give you a 2-3C temp drop on the Xig Nighthawk. I would also avoid the Corsairs as Johan45 suggested. I would try to either source a 2nd Xig fan of similar spec or try Scythe/Noctua/Cougar fans in the 1,800rpm range*
> *I have 1,500rpm Scythe's on one of mine and could really use the extra 300rpm in the Summer when I'm crunching on the rig





Athlonite said:


> I'd have to agree about the scythe fans brilliant bang for the buck specially the gentle typhoon series or the silverstome AP120/123 fans which even though are lower in CFM the air is guided in such a way as to make up for it



The Xiggy fan goes max 2200 rpm, I can nab a gentle typhoon around my local area, but I might as well consider getting a NH-D14, would there be a difference on them? If not prolly save up for a closed liquid cooler.

Altho going air the Xiggy handles 4.5ghz single fan max temps on all bechies play around at 57-60c, regular  day to day gaming just high 40s and never hits 50c.

Thanks yo! 




Thanks guys!


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> The Xiggy fan goes max 2200 rpm, I can nab a gentle typhoon around my local area, but I might as well consider getting a NH-D14, would there be a difference on them? If not prolly save up for a closed liquid cooler.
> 
> Altho going air the Xiggy handles 4.5ghz single fan max temps on all bechies play around at 57-60c, regular  day to day gaming just high 40s and never hits 50c.
> 
> ...



Those temps are fine... I would just leave it at that and enjoy!


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 8, 2014)

Well I found some of the Scythe fans available which ones are they?
http://dynaquestpc.com/product/gentle-typhoon-120-mm-1850-rpm-d1225c12b5ap-15/
http://dynaquestpc.com/product/scythe-gentle-typhoon-120mm-4250-rpm-fan-d1225c12b9ap-30/
http://dynaquestpc.com/product/gentle-typhoon-120-mm-5400-rpm-d1225c12bbap-31/
or
http://dynaquestpc.com/product/scythe-slip-stream-slim-120mm-2000-rpm-case-fan-sy1212sl12h/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 8, 2014)

I use some Swiftech Helix 120MM fans and lovem


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 8, 2014)

Just got myself a brand new FX-8350!

Did a really quick OC and its running at 4800MHz under 1,4375Volts atm. Basically using the same bios settings as i used for the 8120 though, so hopefully with some more finetuning i can get this chip to go even higher without producing enough heat for the whole apartment 

Went for 4900MHz but took an extraordinary amount of juice, so keeping it at 4,8GHz(atleast for the moment) since the extra 80 watts needed for just 100MHz wasn't really worth it.

Did a load of benchmarking with my old 8120 before I installed this, so I'll be posting a lot of clock vs clock benchies on here soon!

Must say I'm really pleased! its running a lot cooler at higher clocks compared to the 8120, and definitely noticing the speed improvement in games.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Well I found some of the Scythe fans available which ones are they?
> http://dynaquestpc.com/product/gentle-typhoon-120-mm-1850-rpm-d1225c12b5ap-15/
> http://dynaquestpc.com/product/scythe-gentle-typhoon-120mm-4250-rpm-fan-d1225c12b9ap-30/
> http://dynaquestpc.com/product/gentle-typhoon-120-mm-5400-rpm-d1225c12bbap-31/
> ...



Check these out:

http://dynaquestpc.com/product/cougar-cf-v12hp-vortex-pwm-hydro-dynamic-bearing/


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> Check these out:
> 
> http://dynaquestpc.com/product/cougar-cf-v12hp-vortex-pwm-hydro-dynamic-bearing/



Would getting 2 of those in push pull make me survive our Philippine summer?  :> room has no ac.. It gets 32c-34c ambient the hottest....


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Would getting 2 of those in push pull make me survive our Philippine summer?  :> room has no ac.. It gets 32c-34c ambient the hottest....



That's a tall order but I would think a pair of these will move heat off of the cooler better than the single Xig fan you're using now...


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> That's a tall order but I would think a pair of these will move heat off of the cooler better than the single Xig fan you're using now...



Maybe over exaggerating about the ambient temps haha my bad atm rockin at 25-28c room temp. Well I'll just observe 1st hahah

Thank you!


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 13, 2014)

Bout a f**kin' time!!!!! Ordered myself the mobo (CVF-Z), should arrive next week. First will slap the 965BE in it to update it's BIOS & rest & see how high this CPU OC's & after that FX-8350. None, *none*, of the PC stores in Israel have it (CVF-Z) in stock!!! Only on webpage of *one *PC store they have it & - again - not in stock! What is this sh*t? Awesome mobo with awesome OC potential & it's like rarity? F*ck. lol See ya all next Friday in this thread, will have some OC screenies to showcase.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> Just got myself a brand new FX-8350!
> 
> Did a really quick OC and its running at 4800MHz under 1,4375Volts atm. Basically using the same bios settings as i used for the 8120 though, so hopefully with some more finetuning i can get this chip to go even higher without producing enough heat for the whole apartment
> 
> ...





YautjaLord said:


> Bout a f**kin' time!!!!! Ordered myself the mobo (CVF-Z), should arrive next week. First will slap the 965BE in it to update it's BIOS & rest & see how high this CPU OC's & after that FX-8350. None, *none*, of the PC stores in Israel have it (CVF-Z) in stock!!! Only on webpage of *one *PC store they have it & - again - not in stock! What is this sh*t? Awesome mobo with awesome OC potential & it's like rarity? F*ck. lol See ya all next Friday in this thread, will have some OC screenies to showcase.


 Can't wait to see them.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 14, 2014)

My FX 8320 was cruising along @ 4.2 with just 1.36v for last 6+ months but lately I experience Black Screen after the PC is left on for some time (very random, PC no response and have to reset).  So I had to increase the volts to 1.42 and it seems to be much better.  But now I have to deal with the heat!

CPU alone IBT or OCCT stress test goes upto 51C and while gaming (because of video card heat and some hot air trapped inside the case) the temp raises to 58C after few hours of gaming.  I only have 1 fan on my CPU cooler.

Is 58C still good?  Should I add another fan to the cooler?  I might re-arrange the case fans and add probably one more.

If I switch to AIO water cooling (CM 120V on sale on egg), will that make any better?

Fans in system - Front intake 200mm fan, rear exhaust 140mm fan, side intake 120mm fan, 1 x CPU fan, 1 20mm VRM fan and 1 chipset cooler with fan.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2014)

suraswami said:


> My FX 8320 was cruising along @ 4.2 with just 1.36v for last 6+ months but lately I experience Black Screen after the PC is left on for some time (very random, PC no response and have to reset).  So I had to increase the volts to 1.42 and it seems to be much better.  But now I have to deal with the heat!
> 
> CPU alone IBT or OCCT stress test goes upto 51C and while gaming (because of video card heat and some hot air trapped inside the case) the temp raises to 58C after few hours of gaming.  I only have 1 fan on my CPU cooler.
> 
> ...



My 8350 @4.4 runs perfectly fine crunching at 58C...though I prefer it to run under 55C if possible. I would try to blow the dust out of the cooler and add a second fan*

*note- my other 8350 would get those "no response" conditions while at/over 4.2 but has been trouble free at stock clocks


----------



## suraswami (Mar 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> My 8350 @4.4 runs perfectly fine crunching at 58C...though I prefer it to run under 55C if possible. I would try to blow the dust out of the cooler and add a second fan*
> 
> *note- my other 8350 would get those "no response" conditions while at/over 4.2 but has been trouble free at stock clocks



I always blow the dust off every 2 months at least.  The cooler was dusted off 10 days ago.  Also its almost spring time and its warming up here, that might also be a reason.

Just curious you did get the gigabyte 970A board right?  Does the 8350 ("the no response one") does this on that board?  I am suspecting the beta bios in my board too.

I will be picking up a 140mm Cougar fan from MC tonight, will rearrange the fans and add another spare 120mm fan on the cooler and see if it improves.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2014)

suraswami said:


> I always blow the dust off every 2 months at least.  The cooler was dusted off 10 days ago.  Also its almost spring time and its warming up here, that might also be a reason.
> 
> Just curious you did get the gigabyte 970A board right?  Does the 8350 ("the no response one") does this on that board?  I am suspecting the beta bios in my board too.
> 
> I will be picking up a 140mm Cougar fan from MC tonight, will rearrange the fans and add another spare 120mm fan on the cooler and see if it improves.



Never tried the 8350's in the GB board.. got them running in the 990X and 970 Evo Asus boards. The 8350 that freezes up is in a 970 board but this may be a coincidence.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2014)

My 8350 is on a Gigabyte 990fxa-UD3 @ 4.4 running a cool 44 under 100% 24/7. I am using a Sapphire Vapor-x cpu cooler.


----------



## flmatter (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a gigabyte Ga-970A-UD3 with a FX8320 under water clocked to 4.3 easy. Ran it for months like that until I bought a ASUS M5A99FX Pro Rev 2.0. I am planning on OC'in it again this coming weekend. I am currently looking for a power supply to fit in it. I am using a Antec CP-850 outside of the case to power everything now.  lol  I will see if I saved any screen shots or benchs of it, later tonight.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 17, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My 8350 is on a Gigabyte 990fxa-UD3 @ 4.4 running a cool 44 under 100% 24/7. I am using a Sapphire Vapor-x cpu cooler.


Which revision is your board?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Which revision is your board?


Mine is rev 1.1


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 17, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Mine is rev 1.1


Lucky...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Lucky...


The rev 4 is the great one. That board will rival Asus boards. It may end up being the ocing board of champions. It is atleast the absolute bang for the buck. I am also going to put mine under water here soon and see where I can take it to.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 17, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The rev 4 is the great one. That board will rival Asus boards. It may end up being the ocing board of champions. It is atleast the absolute bang for the buck. I am also going to put mine under water here soon and see where I can take it to.


 
Ya so far I've seen one user OC'ing on the Rev4 and did a great job. Would be good for going cold since you wouldn't be dropping $200 if it pops on ya.


----------



## RadFX (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi! Obvious techpowerup newb here.

I purchased my Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 Ver 3 and AMD FX 9370 last fall. I haven't really experimented much with OC'ing but I have a stable OC on the cpu. Being Ver 3 of the motherboard it didn't properly detect my cpu so I had to manually adjust it to 4.8ghz and left it at stock voltage (1.428). Other than that it was fine. I'm using a Noctua NH-c14 cooler and it's been fine for gaming and general use. I can't really benchmark the cpu though as it overheats in about 2 minutes. I'm pretty sure I can get a higher overclock, but I don't need the extra cpu muscle and don't have the $$ to finish my water cooling setup.

I've also been experimenting with the Ram as of recent. Next step is to see if I can get the timing lower.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ya no doubt, 4.8 is too much for that nochtua too handle.  Also the Rev3 will start to throttle the CPU at a certain point. That's what makes that board so hard to OC on.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 17, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The rev 4 is the great one. That board will rival Asus boards. It may end up being the ocing board of champions. It is atleast the absolute bang for the buck. I am also going to put mine under water here soon and see where I can take it to.


I have a Rev 3.0, so all of the other Revs are "great" ones to me, lol.


RadFX said:


> Hi! Obvious techpowerup newb here.
> 
> I purchased my Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 Ver 3 and AMD FX 9370 last fall. I haven't really experimented much with OC'ing but I have a stable OC on the cpu. Being Ver 3 of the motherboard it didn't properly detect my cpu so I had to manually adjust it to 4.8ghz and left it at stock voltage (1.428). Other than that it was fine. I'm using a Noctua NH-c14 cooler and it's been fine for gaming and general use. I can't really benchmark the cpu though as it overheats in about 2 minutes. I'm pretty sure I can get a higher overclock, but I don't need the extra cpu muscle and don't have the $$ to finish my water cooling setup.
> 
> I've also been experimenting with the Ram as of recent. Next step is to see if I can get the timing lower.View attachment 55473


 If it's a Rev 3 board, good damn luck stabilizing it. It took me longer to stabilize 4.4 on my 8350 and to keep it from throttling than it took me to clock my old i7 3820 from 3.6 stock to 4.9 stable.


Johan45 said:


> Ya no doubt, 4.8 is too much for that nochtua too handle.  Also the Rev3 will start to throttle the CPU at a certain point. That's what makes that board so hard to OC on.


Yep, between the VRM section being a bit dodgy, to the insufficient cooling on the VRMs, to the half-assed BIOS, the Rev 3s just suck all the way around for anything above about 4.2.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 17, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I have a Rev 3.0, so all of the other Revs are "great" ones to me, lol.
> If it's a Rev 3 board, good damn luck stabilizing it. It took me longer to stabilize 4.4 on my 8350 and to keep it from throttling than it took me to clock my old i7 3820 from 3.6 stock to 4.9 stable.
> 
> Yep, between the VRM section being a bit dodgy, to the insufficient cooling on the VRMs, to the half-assed BIOS, the Rev 3s just suck all the way around for anything above about 4.2.


 

I sense a bit of bitterness there! You weren't the only one completely let down with that board Random. On the surface it looked good but it was missing some key elements.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 17, 2014)

suraswami said:


> I always blow the dust off every 2 months at least.  The cooler was dusted off 10 days ago.  Also its almost spring time and its warming up here, that might also be a reason.
> 
> Just curious you did get the gigabyte 970A board right?  Does the 8350 ("the no response one") does this on that board?  I am suspecting the beta bios in my board too.
> 
> I will be picking up a 140mm Cougar fan from MC tonight, will rearrange the fans and add another spare 120mm fan on the cooler and see if it improves.



Bought the Cougar 120mm fan for the CPU and it didn't do any better than the Stock SilenX fan that came with the cooler (may be 1C cooler).  So did Push + Pull setup using the Cougar and SilenX gained 2C when running CPU stress test alone.  Added 120mm fan on the top vent, gaming I gained about 2C overall, from 58C to 56C.  Thought the SilenX is not doing good, changed the cooler to spare Xigmatek S1283 with Enermax Magma 120mm fan.  Now the fan configuration is blowing upward rather than from front to side.  With the new AS5 the temps are even worse when testing CPU alone.  But overall gaming didn't change much (56C max).  Tested the CPU @ 4.2 with 1.42v.  I dropped the CPU to 4 Ghz with 1.35v I saw 6C drop in CPU and 2C drop in video card temp.

I guess if I want it to be cool running without investing more I should stick to 4Ghz!!!

I also picked up the Cougar 140mm fan, yet to install in the case.  But damn these Cougar fans move lot of air and is very quiet, no rattling, no whining, just the air whoosh!!

If I get time I am going to put back the SilenX cooler + Cougar 120mm fan and install the Cougar 140mm fan at the back to test that setup.

Just curious its tempting to pick up a better board, is the 970A-UD3P the newest from GB any better than the 970A-UD3 ver 1.2?  The FXA-UD3 rev. 4.0 looks awesome, will it run the cpu any better (both cooling and OCing).


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 17, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I sense a bit of bitterness there! You weren't the only one completely let down with that board Random. On the surface it looked good but it was missing some key elements.


Lol, a "bit" of bitterness? It's been years since I bought a Gigabyte board, last time was back in my LGA775 days when they were using their disgusting blue/orange/green carnival colors. Was a good board then popped. Decided to give them a chance again and ended up with this turd. Don't get me wrong, I'll end up buying another Gigabyte board down the road, but imo the Rev 3 boards should have just been shelved by Gigabyte and never sold. It's just bad PR to sell a product this shoddy, especially when it's advertised as an overclocking board.

PS: don't take this as I'm anti-Gigabyte. They're a great company with (usually) great products. I've just been burned both times I've tried them, but never burned by MSI or Asus, so that's who I'm likely to stick with. Gigabyte will get another chance, but it may be a while.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Bought the Cougar 120mm fan for the CPU and it didn't do any better than the Stock SilenX fan that came with the cooler (may be 1C cooler).  So did Push + Pull setup using the Cougar and SilenX gained 2C when running CPU stress test alone.  Added 120mm fan on the top vent, gaming I gained about 2C overall, from 58C to 56C.  Thought the SilenX is not doing good, changed the cooler to spare Xigmatek S1283 with Enermax Magma 120mm fan.  Now the fan configuration is blowing upward rather than from front to side.  With the new AS5 the temps are even worse when testing CPU alone.  But overall gaming didn't change much (56C max).  Tested the CPU @ 4.2 with 1.42v.  I dropped the CPU to 4 Ghz with 1.35v I saw 6C drop in CPU and 2C drop in video card temp.
> 
> I guess if I want it to be cool running without investing more I should stick to 4Ghz!!!
> 
> ...



This is my 8350 crunching at full load at 4.4Ghz:

Using an Asus M5A99X Evo and a Xig Nighthawk w/2 Scythe 1,500rpm fans (forgot which model)





Maybe your board is holding you back- not really sure???


----------



## suraswami (Mar 17, 2014)

You CPU vCore is from 1.33 to 1.39, that's probably the reason it might be running cool.  If I keep it at default 1.35v then temps seems to be much better.

Also I am suspecting my 8320 is not a good clocker and 8350 are for a reason sold as 8350 (higher clocks at lower voltage and cooler temps)!

May be the board is dumb too.

Too many 'may be' nothing for sure.

Hey you want to buy the cpu + board, I will blame it on you to buy a new set ha ha!!


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 17, 2014)

Got the mobo today, see you all on Thursday/Friday here - i'll have screens of _slightly _OC'd FX-8350 on air (TR's VenomousX with AS5) here; before that - will see how high i can OC 965BE on that board.

P.S. Crosshair V Formula-Z is the motherboard in question.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 17, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Got the mobo today, see you all on Thursday/Friday here - i'll have screens of _slightly _OC'd FX-8350 on air (TR's VenomousX with AS5) here; before that - will see how high i can OC 965BE on that board.
> 
> P.S. Crosshair V Formula-Z is the motherboard in question.



nah, just jump on to the 8350, 965 is history.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I have a Rev 3.0, so all of the other Revs are "great" ones to me, lol.


Yea I have heard or read that all the revisions except the 1.2 and 4 where not good for ocing. Still good boards for stock clocks.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 18, 2014)

suraswami said:


> nah, just jump on to the 8350, 965 is history.



lol'd

But seriously: CVF-Z doesn't support 8350 from a go, you need to update it's BIOS 1st, eh? 965BE comes in handy. Besides, i promised the people @ Phenom II OC'ers Club to post pics of this CPU in CVF-Z OC'd, so you lost it. lol jk

Thanx for laughs, anyway. Keep headbangin'.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 18, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Bought the Cougar 120mm fan for the CPU and it didn't do any better than the Stock SilenX fan that came with the cooler (may be 1C cooler).  So did Push + Pull setup using the Cougar and SilenX gained 2C when running CPU stress test alone.  Added 120mm fan on the top vent, gaming I gained about 2C overall, from 58C to 56C.  Thought the SilenX is not doing good, changed the cooler to spare Xigmatek S1283 with Enermax Magma 120mm fan.  Now the fan configuration is blowing upward rather than from front to side.  With the new AS5 the temps are even worse when testing CPU alone.  But overall gaming didn't change much (56C max).  Tested the CPU @ 4.2 with 1.42v.  I dropped the CPU to 4 Ghz with 1.35v I saw 6C drop in CPU and 2C drop in video card temp.
> 
> I guess if I want it to be cool running without investing more I should stick to 4Ghz!!!
> 
> ...


 
One suggestion would be to try some paste other than AS5, it works but it's a bit dated and has a long curing time.  I use Phobya HE grease Extreme it's a reasonable price, works well and cleans off easily which is important for me since I swap things around quite a bit.



Random Murderer said:


> Lol, a "bit" of bitterness? It's been years since I bought a Gigabyte board, last time was back in my LGA775 days when they were using their disgusting blue/orange/green carnival colors. Was a good board then popped. Decided to give them a chance again and ended up with this turd. Don't get me wrong, I'll end up buying another Gigabyte board down the road, but imo the Rev 3 boards should have just been shelved by Gigabyte and never sold. It's just bad PR to sell a product this shoddy, especially when it's advertised as an overclocking board.
> 
> PS: don't take this as I'm anti-Gigabyte. They're a great company with (usually) great products. I've just been burned both times I've tried them, but never burned by MSI or Asus, so that's who I'm likely to stick with. Gigabyte will get another chance, but it may be a while.


 
We've all been there Random, there's a reason I buy the parts I do ASUS, NVidia, Gskill we've all had some duds.



Norton said:


> This is my 8350 crunching at full load at 4.4Ghz:
> 
> Using an Asus M5A99X Evo and a Xig Nighthawk w/2 Scythe 1,500rpm fans (forgot which model)
> 
> ...


 Looks good Norton


----------



## Vario (Mar 18, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> lol'd
> 
> But seriously: CVF-Z doesn't support 8350 from a go, you need to update it's BIOS 1st, eh? 965BE comes in handy. Besides, i promised the people @ Phenom II OC'ers Club to post pics of this CPU in CVF-Z OC'd, so you lost it. lol jk
> 
> Thanx for laughs, anyway. Keep headbangin'.


I am interested to see how high your 965 goes.  I got to 4.1 but not fully stable on a Asrock 970 Extreme 4 with wimpy 4+1 power phase so maybe you will get north of 4.2 stable.  For me, 4.0 was stable.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 18, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> lol'd
> 
> But seriously: CVF-Z doesn't support 8350 from a go, you need to update it's BIOS 1st, eh? 965BE comes in handy. Besides, i promised the people @ Phenom II OC'ers Club to post pics of this CPU in CVF-Z OC'd, so you lost it. lol jk
> 
> Thanx for laughs, anyway. Keep headbangin'.


 
Before you get all flash crazy with the CHV-z, I typically trey a few different older BIOS versions on my boards since newer ones typically fix certain issues or allow more compatibility which in the end hit performance in most cases. I'm Using ver.508 Beta and it rocks on my CHV-z. Works great for 965/6350/8350 and 9370.

@Vario  I managed this on the CHV-z with my 965 not stable mind you and under "good" water http://valid.canardpc.com/mfvunh
I have a shot of Cinebench11 at 4441MHz as well http://hwbot.org/submission/2499576_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_5.3_points


----------



## suraswami (Mar 18, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> One suggestion would be to try some paste other than AS5, it works but it's a bit dated and has a long curing time.  I use Phobya HE grease Extreme it's a reasonable price, works well and cleans off easily which is important for me since I swap things around quite a bit.
> ....



After trying Xigmatek S1283 I went back to the SilenX 4 pipe cooler.  This time I took bit more time to carefully apply a very thin layer of AS5 (credit card spread method, almost like very thin film), seat the cooler properly, stick the Cougar fan for Push and the SilenX fan for pull, left the stock Aerocool 140mm rear fan and CM 120mm fan for top vent.  Gaming for more than a hour - this time CPU core didn't go more than 47C (45C to 47C),  4.2Ghz with 1.41v.  I will test more this evening to see if it stays the same.  But great improvement so far.  Hopefully after AS5 settles in I might see 2C better temps?  Later in the weekend I might just replace the rear weak Aerocool fan with 140mm Cougar fan.


----------



## GLD (Mar 18, 2014)

Yea! I finally retired my ddr2 rig after 4 solid years of use. I am now in the modern age with my ddr3/FX setup. I am pretty happy with my FX 6300 and Trident X bling. Info is pretty much non existent on AMD site for the FX cpu's, like volt range, temp range.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 18, 2014)

GLD said:


> Yea! I finally retired my ddr2 rig after 4 solid years of use. I am now in the modern age with my ddr3/FX setup. I am pretty happy with my FX 6300 and Trident X bling. Info is pretty much non existent on AMD site for the FX cpu's, like volt range, temp range.


You're right on the money with that one. AMD hasn't put out any "solid" info that I'm aware of. Generally 1.55v and 62c on the core is what I would recommend. I have seen many setups that go over that but ... It's your equiptment.

@suraswami sounds like a decent improvent you got taking your time.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 18, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> You're right on the money with that one. AMD hasn't put out any "solid" info that I'm aware of. Generally 1.55v and 62c on the core is what I would recommend. I have seen many setups that go over that but ... It's your equiptment.
> 
> @suraswami sounds like a decent improvent you got taking your time.



Yeah I got about 10C improvement and temps seems to be steady not like before jumping all around.  Hopefully it stays like that.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 18, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Yeah I got about 10C improvement and temps seems to be steady not like before jumping all around.  Hopefully it stays like that.


 Maybe you can squeeze it for a few more Hz now that it's cooler??


----------



## Vario (Mar 18, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Before you get all flash crazy with the CHV-z, I typically trey a few different older BIOS versions on my boards since newer ones typically fix certain issues or allow more compatibility which in the end hit performance in most cases. I'm Using ver.508 Beta and it rocks on my CHV-z. Works great for 965/6350/8350 and 9370.
> 
> @Vario  I managed this on the CHV-z with my 965 not stable mind you and under "good" water http://valid.canardpc.com/mfvunh
> I have a shot of Cinebench11 at 4441MHz as well http://hwbot.org/submission/2499576_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_5.3_points


Had no idea you could overvolt the 965 so far, I never went over 1.4v, but my temps were fine too, just an invisible wall I hit.  I don't have the chip anymore (sold to my friend) so I can't really experiment further.  4.8Ghz on a Deneb is pretty awesome.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 18, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Maybe you can squeeze it for a few more Hz now that it's cooler??



Sure, I can try.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 18, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Sure, I can try.


 
10° is pretty substantial. That's more power just waiting to be had.



Vario said:


> Had no idea you could overvolt the 965 so far, I never went over 1.4v, but my temps were fine too, just an invisible wall I hit.  I don't have the chip anymore (sold to my friend) so I can't really experiment further.  4.8Ghz on a Deneb is pretty awesome.


Well over the winter my loop does very well, I can put it outside and cool the water. Gives you a lot more freedom to play around.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Curently rocking my ud3 rev 4 at 4.5ghz using voltage offset to jump up to 1.36v got it stable using a mix of multi and bclk. Temps with a dk 2 nighthawk while gaming tops around 56-58c and its summer here :-( I got cnq and other saving features on so idle relaxes at 18 to 23c :-D

stil debating on getting h100i or leave it as is at 4.5


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 19, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Curently rocking my ud3 rev 4 at 4.5ghz using voltage offset to jump up to 1.36v got it stable using a mix of multi and bclk. Temps with a dk 2 nighthawk while gaming tops around 56-58c and its summer here :-( I got cnq and other saving features on so idle relaxes at 18 to 23c :-D
> 
> stil debating on getting h100i or leave it as is at 4.5


 
Well the AIO will get you a bit more speed but I really don't think it would be worth it. One thing you can do which I have done is create a profile for gaming. I had a profile in bios that was only four cores and jacked up to almost 5.0. The majority of games can't take advantage of all the cores you have available so this will give you a bit more oomph in games that need a bit more CPU horsepower.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Well the AIO will get you a bit more speed but I really don't think it would be worth it. One thing you can do which I have done is create a profile for gaming. I had a profile in bios that was only four cores and jacked up to almost 5.0. The majority of games can't take advantage of all the cores you have available so this will give you a bit more oomph in games that need a bit more CPU horsepower.



Gonna try and play with that over the weekend. Currently have the xiggy fan only for the dk2 prolly will just add a scythe gt ap 15 on it as push and have the xiggy as pull. Or should I just get 2 scythes? Is the sniper series from g.skill ok? Planning on getting 16 gb pairs but theres a wide range of choices. Jaws (x,z's), Aries et al.
Heard that x's and z's are more tailored for Intel and the snipers are for all around. How bout them aries'  ?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> 10° is pretty substantial. That's more power just waiting to be had.
> ....



Well played BF4 MP in the evening for few hours, temps were in the 48C range with spike to 51C, video card temp is at 69C to 71C max.  So I think stronger exhaust fan will help better, I will try to work on it in the next few days.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 19, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Gonna try and play with that over the weekend. Currently have the xiggy fan only for the dk2 prolly will just add a scythe gt ap 15 on it as push and have the xiggy as pull. Or should I just get 2 scythes? Is the sniper series from g.skill ok? Planning on getting 16 gb pairs but theres a wide range of choices. Jaws (x,z's), Aries et al.
> Heard that x's and z's are more tailored for Intel and the snipers are for all around. How bout them aries'  ?



make sure both fans have similar cfm, better is matching fans.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 19, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Gonna try and play with that over the weekend. Currently have the xiggy fan only for the dk2 prolly will just add a scythe gt ap 15 on it as push and have the xiggy as pull. Or should I just get 2 scythes? Is the sniper series from g.skill ok? Planning on getting 16 gb pairs but theres a wide range of choices. Jaws (x,z's), Aries et al.
> Heard that x's and z's are more tailored for Intel and the snipers are for all around. How bout them aries'  ?


 
I have some G.Skill sniper 2133 which are very flexible the ares are good a well. I also have som ripjaws 1866 CL9 which work very well. Unless you're doing heavy video or other work that requires a lot of ram a 2x4 kit is plenty and a lot cheaper.




suraswami said:


> Well played BF4 MP in the evening for few hours, temps were in the 48C range with spike to 51C, video card temp is at 69C to 71C max.  So I think stronger exhaust fan will help better, I will try to work on it in the next few days.


 

The more air flow the better suraswami, when I still had mine in a case I had over 300 CFM moving through it.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 19, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Well played BF4 MP in the evening for few hours, temps were in the 48C range with spike to 51C, video card temp is at 69C to 71C max.  So I think stronger exhaust fan will help better, I will try to work on it in the next few days.



Thats quite a nice range for temps. My gpu also goes around the same temp you have. But I only have the stock fan cfg of the corsair 400r. 2 front fans and 1 back exhaust all are 120 mm, dunno if I'll add 2 intakes at the side and 2 exhaust at the top... But I'll just experiment 1st so that I can still maintain positive case airflow


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Gonna try and play with that over the weekend. Currently have the xiggy fan only for the dk2 prolly will just add a scythe gt ap 15 on it as push and have the xiggy as pull. Or should I just get 2 scythes? Is the sniper series from g.skill ok? Planning on getting 16 gb pairs but theres a wide range of choices. Jaws (x,z's), Aries et al.
> Heard that x's and z's are more tailored for Intel and the snipers are for all around. How bout them aries'  ?


I am using the Snipers in my 8350 rig. No problems so far. I am running at 4.4 with just upping the multi. I run 44c under full load. Actually right now it running 42c and it been running full load all day well it runs full load everyday 24/7.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 19, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am using the Snipers in my 8350 rig. No problems so far. I am running at 4.4 with just upping the multi. I run 44c under full load. Actually right now it running 42c and it been running full load all day well it runs full load everyday 24/7.


 Nice another ET searcher !


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Nice another ET searcher !


LOL


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm in a bit of a pickle here with rams hahah which one would I jump to?
this one:
G.Skill Sniper 16GB 1600mhz CL9
or
G.Skill RipjawsX 16GB 1866mhz CL9
The price differences is just a 100 peso

OR should I just get an 8 gb kit? (Can you recommend me some if ever on from that website, thanks)

I just mainly play games and watch movies and surf the net on my computer.
Although I do want to record/stream gaming in the future.

Gahh been reading things for 8gb v 16gb, my headhurts hahah it's time I turn to you guys for inputs.

And hmmm idkwtd 

Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> I'm in a bit of a pickle here with rams hahah which one would I jump to?
> this one:
> G.Skill Sniper 16GB 1600mhz CL9
> or
> ...



Either kit should work out fine- Snipers, Ripjaws, and Ares are all pretty much the same AFAIK, the only difference is/are the heatsinks.

I would go for a 2x4GB kit though


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 20, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Gonna try and play with that over the weekend. Currently have the xiggy fan only for the dk2 prolly will just add a scythe gt ap 15 on it as push and have the xiggy as pull. Or should I just get 2 scythes? Is the sniper series from g.skill ok? Planning on getting 16 gb pairs but theres a wide range of choices. Jaws (x,z's), Aries et al.
> Heard that x's and z's are more tailored for Intel and the snipers are for all around. How bout them aries'  ?


Ripjaws X work great here. Picked up the 1866 CAS8 1T kit and they happily chug along on stock timings at 2133, with only a slight bump in voltage (1.5 to 1.52V). Really, if it's G.Skill, you can't go wrong. Even their lower end kits will usually give you a decent OC.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 20, 2014)

Alright, G.Skills are good, prolly get a 2x4Gb kit and put remaining money into getting a new gpu.. Seems more logical right?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 20, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Alright, G.Skills are good, prolly get a 2x4Gb kit and put remaining money into getting a new gpu.. Seems more logical right?



you can probably add another 560ti for SLI if that PSU can handle.

What GPU you plan to buy?


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 20, 2014)

suraswami said:


> you can probably add another 560ti for SLI if that PSU can handle.
> 
> What GPU you plan to buy?


Was waiting for nvidia's 8x's to come out so that prices for the 7 series would go down a bit, atm the AMD offerings are a bit pricy.. Looking for something like 760's or 770's

On FX oc'ing:

Adding more ram to the banks put stress on the IMC right? So it would also affect overall oc potential of the chip and platform?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 20, 2014)

Any interest in a brand new 7950?


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 20, 2014)

@psyko12  How about this set http://dynaquestpc.com/product/gskill-ripjaws-x-8gb-4gbx2-cl9/ That site is pretty limited in selection. You're right though 2 sticks is better than 4 and 8Gb is plenty for what you have listed. If you were doing video encoding or Adobe work you might want more but you're not.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 21, 2014)

...........and the 8350 OC pics will wait for atleast another week or til April 10. And it brings me to this: anyone here have one of these installed on their CVF-Z:







On various forums (XtremeSystem, Overclock.net or something, AMD, G.Skill forums & such) they either say it's incompatible or works quite like charm, or reports the speed of 1866MHz stead of 2400MHz, etc... Anyone here have one of these up & running solid on their CVF-Z? Look awesome (black & red color schemes), run @ the highest possible frequency (hope FX-8350 loves this frequency though) & does not cost much - still less than grand in sheckels (or less than 200USD). Thanx in advance. Sorry for OT.

P.S. G.Skill TridentX 2x4GB 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 2N 1.65v Intel XMP compatile or ready don't remember that part.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 24, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @psyko12  How about this set http://dynaquestpc.com/product/gskill-ripjaws-x-8gb-4gbx2-cl9/ That site is pretty limited in selection. You're right though 2 sticks is better than 4 and 8Gb is plenty for what you have listed. If you were doing video encoding or Adobe work you might want more but you're not.



Yep most of our items here are quite limited hahah.. Indeed prolly will save extra cash for an OS SDD and/or a better GPU.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 24, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> ...........and the 8350 OC pics will wait for atleast another week or til April 10. And it brings me to this: anyone here have one of these installed on their CVF-Z:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have a set of those YautjaLord, They work fine but really aren't my favorite in the board. I prefer my Sniper 2133. I found them difficult to get any really good performance from compared to others. They're great if you just want to set and forget them and have 2400 memory but  I  really don't think they're worth the added $$.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 24, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I have a set of those YautjaLord, They work fine but really aren't my favorite in the board. I prefer my Sniper 2133. I found them difficult to get any really good performance from compared to others. They're great if you just want to set and forget them and have 2400 memory but  I  really don't think they're worth the added $$.




599 sheckels. Divide it by 3.5 or 3.6 (sheckels for U$D) - you'll get how much they cost for me. ~166U$D or something in a range & it includes all usual taxes & sh*t. Thanx for info man, keep headbangin'.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 25, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> 599 sheckels. Divide it by 3.5 or 3.6 (sheckels for U$D) - you'll get how much they cost for me. ~166U$D or something in a range & it includes all usual taxes & sh*t. Thanx for info man, keep headbangin'.


 
Wow that's pricey. When I bought mine a few months ago they were about $100 CDN with taves included.  Is that all tax and duties? Are all the PC parts that expensive there?


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 27, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Wow that's pricey. When I bought mine a few months ago they were about $100 CDN with taves included.  Is that all tax and duties? Are all the PC parts that expensive there?



Not just: right about _EVERYTHING _is expensive in Israel; taxes is what plagues this otherwise awesome (or atleast great) country. Taxes in Israel  are ridiculous, to keep it short & definitely not sweet. lol Still 599 sheckels are not that high of a premium for me. No sweat.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 28, 2014)

O.O


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 28, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Not just: right about _EVERYTHING _is expensive in Israel; taxes is what plagues this otherwise awesome (or atleast great) country. Taxes in Israel  are ridiculous, to keep it short & definitely not sweet. lol Still 599 sheckels are not that high of a premium for me. No sweat.


Well it's up to you in the end YautjaLord, I still think your best bet would be something in the 1866-2133 range. and only 2x4gig sticks it's easiest on the IMC and seems to be the performance range for most FX these days.
Here's a shot of two different sets of ram I picked up both are 2x2gig and I'm using all four together. One is G.Skill Flae 1800 7-8-7 and the other is G.Skill Pi 2000 9-9-9. Here's both working together at 2200, mind you these were used and cost me $100 for both and so far it's the best damn ram I have.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> View attachment 55795
> Well it's up to you in the end YautjaLord, I still think your best bet would be something in the 1866-2133 range. and only 2x4gig sticks it's easiest on the IMC and seems to be the performance range for most FX these days.
> Here's a shot of two different sets of ram I picked up both are 2x2gig and I'm using all four together. One is G.Skill Flae 1800 7-8-7 and the other is G.Skill Pi 2000 9-9-9. Here's both working together at 2200, mind you these were used and cost me $100 for both and so far it's the best damn ram I have.


I love you background, it really brings me _back_.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> View attachment 55795
> Well it's up to you in the end YautjaLord, I still think your best bet would be something in the 1866-2133 range. and only 2x4gig sticks it's easiest on the IMC and seems to be the performance range for most FX these days.
> Here's a shot of two different sets of ram I picked up both are 2x2gig and I'm using all four together. One is G.Skill Flae 1800 7-8-7 and the other is G.Skill Pi 2000 9-9-9. Here's both working together at 2200, mind you these were used and cost me $100 for both and so far it's the best damn ram I have.


I'm alittle jelly now


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> View attachment 55795
> Well it's up to you in the end YautjaLord, I still think your best bet would be something in the 1866-2133 range. and only 2x4gig sticks it's easiest on the IMC and seems to be the performance range for most FX these days.
> Here's a shot of two different sets of ram I picked up both are 2x2gig and I'm using all four together. One is G.Skill Flae 1800 7-8-7 and the other is G.Skill Pi 2000 9-9-9. Here's both working together at 2200, mind you these were used and cost me $100 for both and so far it's the best damn ram I have.



They are 2x4GB, C:R's Early Access (Pre-Alpha) asks 8GB though & that's bare minimum; it's Pre-Alpha though. Today they updated it though & it runs way better than when i 1st played it (13th March, i'm one of KS backers of Carma:R, if i didn't said that before). As for why this particular RAM - aside from freq, also cause of coloring scheme: goes good with CVF-Z & HAF 932. (black & red colors. ) Thanx for pic, CPU's OC looks down right beastly. Cheers man, keep headbangin'!!!


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 28, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I love you background, it really brings me _back_.


I know I needed a background with a car in it for a competition and that was what I picked, I just couldn't resist the "flux capacitor"




Durvelle27 said:


> I'm alittle jelly now


Of what, aren't you rebuilding yet??




YautjaLord said:


> They are 2x4GB, C:R's Early Access (Pre-Alpha) asks 8GB though & that's bare minimum; it's Pre-Alpha though. Today they updated it though & it runs way better than when i 1st played it (13th March, i'm one of KS backers of Carma:R, if i didn't said that before). As for why this particular RAM - aside from freq, also cause of coloring scheme: goes good with CVF-Z & HAF 932. (black & red colors. ) Thanx for pic, CPU's OC looks down right beastly. Cheers man, keep headbangin'!!!


I have to admit you had me a bit lost there at the beginning. I assume that's a game??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I know I needed a background with a car in it for a competition and that was what I picked, I just couldn't resist the "flux capacitor"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That RAM and yes I am. Just picked up a 290X


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 28, 2014)

@Durvelle27  That was a pretty sweet find honestly. I have to say they just don't make it like they used to all high speed high timings any more even the low speed stuff has too high timings.
See now that 290x makes me jealous, I love GFX cards.
How far along are you now??

Oh and by the way my NB was almost 3100 in that shot. It will make a bigger difference than ram does.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I have to admit you had me a bit lost there at the beginning. I assume that's a game??



C:R - Carmageddon: Reincarnation. Cows & rest of peds equal points/credits, flagman earns you 1000 credits & more (8000 if you gib/splatter one), there's the iconic Twister monster truck with drill @ it's front, it is the reimagining of 1997's Carmageddon, supports DX11 through deffered renderer/MegaTexturing, you can make the opponent fly out of his car if rammed hard enough, it is eccessively graphic & it's f**kload of fun.  It'll run real awesome on i7's & 8000 Piledriver series, 8GB & above of RAM, HD 7900/GTX 700 series (make it 2 SLI or CFX ) oh & it's eccessively graphic. Did i said it's eccessively graphic? It's more than that when you'll see herd of cows & peds bunched up in one spot/place/etc..... You've being warned - the fun there is endless. lol

P.S. PayPal & KS backers of 35$ & 25$ respectively get this game free from Steam to DL, along with 97 & 98's Carma & Splat Pack free of charge as well from GOG.com. Also one gets DRM-free/non-Steam/LAN-only version of C:R for self or for friend/relative/girlfriend/etc....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @Durvelle27  That was a pretty sweet find honestly. I have to say they just don't make it like they used to all high speed high timings any more even the low speed stuff has too high timings.
> See now that 290x makes me jealous, I love GFX cards.
> How far along are you now??
> 
> Oh and by the way my NB was almost 3100 in that shot. It will make a bigger difference than ram does.


My RAM can only get 2400 10-11-10-28

Lol i know 

umm getting a Crosshair Z, have 8GB of Sniper RAM, PSU, GPU, FX-8350 etc..


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 28, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> C:R - Carmageddon: Reincarnation. Cows & rest of peds equal points/credits, flagman earns you 1000 credits & more (8000 if you gib/splatter one), there's the iconic Twister monster truck with drill @ it's front, it is the reimagining of 1997's Carmageddon, supports DX11 through deffered renderer/MegaTexturing, you can make the opponent fly out of his car if rammed hard enough, it is eccessively graphic & it's f**kload of fun.  It'll run real awesome on i7's & 8000 Piledriver series, 8GB & above of RAM, HD 7900/GTX 700 series (make it 2 SLI or CFX ) oh & it's eccessively graphic. Did i said it's eccessively graphic? It's more than that when you'll see herd of cows & peds bunched up in one spot/place/etc..... You've being warned - the fun there is endless. lol
> 
> P.S. PayPal & KS backers of 35$ & 25$ respectively get this game free from Steam to DL, along with 97 & 98's Carma & Splat Pack free of charge as well from GOG.com. Also one gets DRM-free/non-Steam/LAN-only version of C:R for self or for friend/relative/girlfriend/etc....


 
Ha OK then reminds me of an old move=ie called DeathRace 2000 I think. It was based on the same principal. Race across country and different pedestrians had different point levels etc. It sounds Like fun. That's what I like about the prototype series is just the carnage you can unleash if you want to.




Durvelle27 said:


> My RAM can only get 2400 10-11-10-28
> 
> Lol i know
> 
> umm getting a Crosshair Z, have 8GB of Sniper RAM, PSU, GPU, FX-8350 etc..


 

You stil have your loop right?? So you must be close.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Ha OK then reminds me of an old move=ie called DeathRace 2000 I think. It was based on the same principal. Race across country and different pedestrians had different point levels etc. It sounds Like fun. That's what I like about the prototype series is just the carnage you can unleash if you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i still have my loop


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 28, 2014)

Good so mostly just assembly then and up and running


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Good so mostly just assembly then and up and running


Basically


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sweet back to some benches or just school stuff?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Sweet back to some benches or just school stuff?


Been really busy lately. Barely have time to game much but hopefully I'll be able to get a few in.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gotta keep them skills sharp Durvelle does D1nky ever pop in these days??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Gotta keep them skills sharp Durvelle does D1nky ever pop in these days??


He's just like me also. Been so busy hasn't had time to but I spoken with him a few days ago


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Ha OK then reminds me of an old move=ie called DeathRace 2000 I think. It was based on the same principal. Race across country and different pedestrians had different point levels etc. It sounds Like fun. That's what I like about the prototype series is just the carnage you can unleash if you want to.



It was inspired by this movie: visit the Carmageddon's YouTube channel & see the Carmageddon KickStarter campaign vid, Neil "Nobby" Barnden explains everything there. That movie (Death Race 2000) actually came out the year i was born (1976). lol

P.S. I saw it too at age of 15 or 16, Eagle from the game resembles the Frankenstein's car (with blade on pooftop, even though it has no roof ), R.I.P. David Carradine - the only real Frankenstein. Death Race 2008 - is a joke, but i like the Semi from this movie.  Cheers, keep headbangin'. Sorry for OT.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

Here you go, A cheap $15 ECS A970M-A Deluxe board paired with FX-4130, default volts, quick multi change and cpu is at 4.6Ghz


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 29, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> It was inspired by this movie: visit the Carmageddon's YouTube channel & see the Carmageddon KickStarter campaign vid, Neil "Nobby" Barnden explains everything there. That movie (Death Race 2000) actually came out the year i was born (1976). lol
> 
> P.S. I saw it too at age of 15 or 16, Eagle from the game resembles the Frankenstein's car (with blade on pooftop, even though it has no roof ), R.I.P. David Carradine - the only real Frankenstein. Death Race 2008 - is a joke, but i like the Semi from this movie.  Cheers, keep headbangin'. Sorry for OT.


Definately a classic. Looks like I have a few years on you too. Take those lat 2 numbers and turn them around that's when I was born.



suraswami said:


> Here you go, A cheap $15 ECS A970M-A Deluxe board paired with FX-4130, default volts, quick multi change and cpu is at 4.6Ghz
> 
> View attachment 55821


 
Looks good swami, I've heard those little buggers can get pretty hot as well.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 29, 2014)

yoo i am alive, been busy as hell lately. even worked this Saturday morning.

Got my fatality in the box next to me and i got a little reminder of the fun i had with it :/ looks so good and clean!

may go and buy another older gfx card to bench or something similar!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 29, 2014)

d1nky said:


> yoo i am alive, been busy as hell lately. even worked this Saturday morning.
> 
> Got my fatality in the box next to me and i got a little reminder of the fun i had with it :/ looks so good and clean!
> 
> may go and buy another older gfx card to bench or something similar!


I'm at work now lol


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> ....
> Looks good swami, I've heard those little buggers can get pretty hot as well.


 
Nope, IBT stress test, with the Xigmatek S1283 cooler max CPU temp is 45C and stays around 42C.

The board doesn't report proper CPU volts not sure if the CPU is at 1.41 or 1.476.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 29, 2014)

@YautjaLord 

I did some experimenting with the 2400 ram I have today on the CHV-z and I have come up with some very interesting findings , I have posted them at OCF and you really should have a peek at this.
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7657778&postcount=2388
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7657788&postcount=2389

I've noticed lately a lot of people having issues with the 2400 ram on the ASUS boards and from what I discovered today the new bios revision aren't reading the ram profiles correctly.  On top of that it changes bus speeds when setting up. You'll see read the links.
It will work, I don't know if your ram is the same as what I have F3-2400C10D-8GTX
Here's a couple of shots
This is plain stock with default bios settings on my 9370 all I did was set the timings, speed and voltage





And here's one with a bit of tweaking just adjusted tRAS and tRC timings with a 1T command rate stock volts  1.65 sped up my machine a bit too





!more at 1.7 volts dropped the CL to 9 just for fun, like I said before I haven't figured out how to make this ram dance. I've had better luck with it at the 2200 range.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 29, 2014)

d1nky said:


> yoo i am alive, been busy as hell lately. even worked this Saturday morning.
> 
> Got my fatality in the box next to me and i got a little reminder of the fun i had with it :/ looks so good and clean!
> 
> may go and buy another older gfx card to bench or something similar!


 Nice of you to pop in bud , send me a message sometime!


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

yay 4950 Mhz!!  dang that 50 Mhz to 5 Ghz is not happenning.  Already at 1.57v, should I give more?


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 30, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @YautjaLord
> 
> I did some experimenting with the 2400 ram I have today on the CHV-z and I have come up with some very interesting findings , I have posted them at OCF and you really should have a peek at this.
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7657778&postcount=2388
> ...



Thanx, i'd rather leave it @ that freq & timings & fiddle with CPU's freq 'stead, but you bet i'll read it regardless. Anything to make those components ready for C:R @ April 10. Thanx again.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 30, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Thanx, i'd rather leave it @ that freq & timings & fiddle with CPU's freq 'stead, but you bet i'll read it regardless. Anything to make those components ready for C:R @ April 10. Thanx again.


  I just want to let you know that with the new BIOS I had a hell of a time with that ram. Right now I'm using 1403 which read things correctly so did the 508.  So far 1403 has worked the best.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 30, 2014)

New card arrived today


----------



## suraswami (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes *5 GHZ* finally!! With a cheap $15 ECS A970M-A motherboard 

Trying to get CPUZ validation, but complained for new version, by the time I submitted it crashed.  Freaking 1.62v.  May be need to pump more!


----------



## suraswami (Mar 30, 2014)

Got it to finally validate thru CPUZ

http://valid.x86.fr/nv507l


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 31, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I just want to let you know that with the new BIOS I had a hell of a time with that ram. Right now I'm using 1403 which read things correctly so did the 508.  So far 1403 has worked the best.




Latest, 22.01? What happens if i choose the 19.01, the one before that? Both basically do the same, fix some issues but if you say 22.01 did you hell of a time than 19.01 it is? The board (CVF-Z) starts to support FX-8350 from 08.06, i looked for it & surprisingly it wasn't there, 'stead there was 09.01; thought to myself go for 19.01, saw there was 22.01 - f**k yeah go for it stead; now you saying this? lol I'd go for 19.01 than. Why everything that you want to be good, have to be so f**kin' complicated BIOS included?  Thanx, man.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 31, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Latest, 22.01? What happens if i choose the 19.01, the one before that? Both basically do the same, fix some issues but if you say 22.01 did you hell of a time than 19.01 it is? The board (CVF-Z) starts to support FX-8350 from 08.06, i looked for it & surprisingly it wasn't there, 'stead there was 09.01; thought to myself go for 19.01, saw there was 22.01 - f**k yeah go for it stead; now you saying this? lol I'd go for 19.01 than. Why everything that you want to be good, have to be so f**kin' complicated BIOS included?  Thanx, man.


 You might want to use something even older than that Yautja, I didn't test all the bios ver. but I do know that new isn't always better.

@suraswami That's pretty sweet for that cheap azz board.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> You might want to use something even older than that Yautja, I didn't test all the bios ver. but I do know that new isn't always better.
> 
> @suraswami That's pretty sweet for that cheap azz board.


I did some NB clocking and its at 2424 Mhz.  I got a set of nice Corsair XMS 1600 ram from sigma, its at 9-9-9-24 @ 1600 clock.

Tighter timings or relax and push more NB?  Which is better?


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 31, 2014)

suraswami said:


> I did some NB clocking and its at 2424 Mhz.  I got a set of nice Corsair XMS 1600 ram from sigma, its at 9-9-9-24 @ 1600 clock.
> 
> Tighter timings or relax and push more NB?  Which is better?
> 
> View attachment 55875


 

You'll get more from NB versus ram. I would try to get the NB as high as you can and then play with the ram afterwards.
As for the ram if it's 1.5v you can probably just up it to 1800-1866 at stock timings and more voltage.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> You'll get more from NB versus ram. I would try to get the NB as high as you can and then play with the ram afterwards.
> As for the ram if it's 1.5v you can probably just up it to 1800-1866 at stock timings and more voltage.



Check Sigma's post, I think he sent me the later version of the ram.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sigmas-trade-post.196923/

Had I known that ram can clock like mad I would have got both the sets lol.  But I didn't have the ECS + 4130 when I bought from sigma.

Ok I will see how far I can go on the ram.

Is NB clocking still effective on Bulldozers?  I heard PII gets the most kick from NB clocking.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 31, 2014)

NB clocking will improve ram performane and cache latency. Here's an example of my CPU with a high NB clock.  Aida 64 is a good tool to check Ram and cache performance you can use it free in a trial version.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 31, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Is NB clocking still effective on Bulldozers?  I heard PII gets the most kick from NB clocking.


I was told yes, up to about 2600-2800 depending on what your chip can do. This was before I knew my board was a turd and wasn't happy playing with NB frequencies, lol.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 31, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I was told yes, up to about 2600-2800 depending on what your chip can do. This was before I knew my board was a turd and wasn't happy playing with NB frequencies, lol.


 Damn that rev3 !!
 It does scale even higher if your CPU is capable and you can keep it cool. The voltage get a bit high for faint at heart.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2014)

My gigabyte board does not tolerate even the slightest HTT or NB clocking.  It will work but after couple of sleep and wake up sessions it goes into coma!  So far this ECS has behaved well.  Tempted to try the 8320 on this board.

Dumb thing this ECS does is to over volt both CPU and Memory, if it happens the same to the 8320 then managing the heat will be a problem.  ECS retards need to fix this issue (on both their 970 and 990fx boards).

BTW what is the default volt for a FX 4130?


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't know all FX have different vids set from factory. CPU-z will tell you in a txt log. Set CPU to default in bios and use the about tab on cpuz save as a txt file and you can find it in there.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 1, 2014)

can't clock to 2.6 Ghz on both HT and NB, board freaked out.  I will have to work on Ram speed now.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

The cpu sensor on my M5A99X Evo R2 reports 72c, while Core Temp with an offset of 10 reports 60. Running an 8350@4,5, which do i trust? D:


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 1, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> The cpu sensor on my M5A99X Evo R2 reports 72c, while Core Temp with an offset of 10 reports 60. Running an 8350@4,5, which do i trust? D:


 
Download and install HWMonitor free will onlt take a minute then while you have it open run P95 or whatever stress test you're using. You'll see a CPUTIN near the top that will be the socket temp of the board and lower down you'll see a package temp which is the CPU cores. I think you may be seeing both with different software. Just make sure you don't have any other Monitoring software running.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Download and install HWMonitor free will onlt take a minute then while you have it open run P95 or whatever stress test you're using. You'll see a CPUTIN near the top that will be the socket temp of the board and lower down you'll see a package temp which is the CPU cores. I think you may be seeing both with different software. Just make sure you don't have any other Monitoring software running.


Got it stressin', will u/l screenshot in a bit.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

And here's the result:




Edit: it ramped up to 74c CPU/52c Package before i took the side panel off just to be sure


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 1, 2014)

OK you CPU / socket temp is 72 and the core temps are 51. The 20 difference can be reduced to give you some haedroom. Because of the FX 8XXX power draw it will really heat the VRM section. Now your board is on a 6 phase board so it has to work just that much harder to feed the CPU which in turn causes more heat. Some things we have found that can really help that and bring the CPU temp down to around the 60 mark is fans on the VRM Heatsink like this


And a fan on the back of the motherboard behind the CPU like this


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> OK you CPU / socket temp is 72 and the core temps are 51. The 20 difference can be reduced to give you some haedroom. Because of the FX 8XXX power draw it will really heat the VRM section. Now your board is on a 6 phase board so it has to work just that much harder to feed the CPU which in turn causes more heat. Some things we have found that can really help that and bring the CPU temp down to around the 60 mark is fans on the VRM Heatsink like this
> View attachment 55884
> 
> And a fan on the back of the motherboard behind the CPU like this
> ...


Bollocks, i'll have to find myself some little fans then.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 1, 2014)

You're probably fine the way you are unless you want more of an OC from that thing. 4.5 is a decent clock for air cooling and you're not likely to get a whole lot further.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> You're probably fine the way you are unless you want more of an OC from that thing. 4.5 is a decent clock for air cooling and you're not likely to get a whole lot further.


Thing is after Priming for a while, one random core drops out, with an illegal sumout error. Also, removing my side panel intake took it d0wn to 72/73 cpu instead of the 73/74 it maxed at first, but more dropouts. I think that's the VRM issue you were talking about.

Edit: Speaking of dropouts, it just happened.

Edit2: On two cores, even.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well it could be part of the issue but it's heat that's the problem and probably a bit low on core voltage. You probably should see if you can scrounge up some fans. I know there's one on the original heat sink for the CPU that you can strap on the back of the board. I just used double sided tape for that. See as the CPU gets warmer it needs more voltage which causes it to get warmer which .... see whaere I'm going with this. At this point you need to cool it since you don't really have the headroom for additional voltage to stop the cores from dropping.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Well it could be part of the issue but it's heat that's the problem and probably a bit low on core voltage. You probably should see if you can scrounge up some fans. I know there's one on the original heat sink for the CPU that you can strap on the back of the board. I just used double sided tape for that. See as the CPU gets warmer it needs more voltage which causes it to get warmer which .... see whaere I'm going with this. At this point you need to cool it since you don't really have the headroom for additional voltage to stop the cores from dropping.


I already upped the voltage a few times but that left me where i am now: stranded. I did find a 50mm i'll try to glue to the VRM sink(which is connected to what seems to be the NB via a heatpipe, so that might help both actually)

Edit: Nevermind, it seems i'll need better glue first since after a minute or two i found my fan breakdancing on the GPU


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> I already upped the voltage a few times but that left me where i am now: stranded. I did find a 50mm i'll try to glue to the VRM sink(which is connected to what seems to be the NB via a heatpipe, so that might help both actually)
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, it seems i'll need better glue first since after a minute or two i found my fan breakdancing on the GPU


Double-sided tape. Doubles as a vibration dampener 
BTW, yeah, having your VRMs attached to the NB via a heatpipe, definitely need some extra cooling there.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ya it can be tricky at times. Double sided tape works.   It may not necessarily be the CPU Core voltage that's at fault here. Have you set any other voltages or any LLC settings at all. What is your ram and NB speed.  Could you post up some CPU-Z shots of the memory and spd tabs?


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Double-sided tape. Doubles as a vibration dampener
> BTW, yeah, having your VRMs attached to the NB via a heatpipe, definitely need some extra cooling there.


I'll have to buy some when i feel like getting off my ass for once 



Johan45 said:


> Ya it can be tricky at times. Double sided tape works.   It may not necessarily be the CPU Core voltage that's at fault here. Have you set any other voltages or any LLC settings at all. What is your ram and NB speed.  Could you post up some CPU-Z shots of the memory and spd tabs?


I don't remember touching anything(i accidentally OC'd FSB instead of CPU once, but i did a CMOS clear after that.) Anyway here are your screenies:


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 1, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> I'll have to buy some when i feel like getting off my ass for once
> 
> 
> I don't remember touching anything(i accidentally OC'd FSB instead of CPU once, but i did a CMOS clear after that.) Anyway here are your screenies:


Dude you really need some new RAM or atleast try OCing it


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I have a few suggestions for some settings in the DIGI section of your bios. The CPU and CPUNB  LLC set to high from auto. Now you may need to bump the CPU voltage a bit after this to get back to the almost 1.4v under load.  Also your ram timings seem to be a bit high but that really shouldn't cause instability. I would also set the ram voltage to 1.55v though. I've been helping a few lately with kingston ram and having some amout of difficulty to be honest.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> I'll have to buy some when i feel like getting off my ass for once
> 
> 
> I don't remember touching anything(i accidentally OC'd FSB instead of CPU once, but i did a CMOS clear after that.) Anyway here are your screenies:





Durvelle27 said:


> Dude you really need some new RAM or atleast try OCing it


JEDEC 4: 1333 9-9-9-24-33 @1.5V
Running at: 1336 11-11-11-28-33
WTF? Were you having issues running stock speeds? That chip should be able to run 1866 CAS 9 or 10 with very little work, more if you put the effort in.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Dude you really need some new RAM or atleast try OCing it


I don't think this stuff will OC at all without heatspreaders and being 8GB per strip. I would repalce it, if i had funds of any kind.



Johan45 said:


> Well I have a few suggestions for some settings in the DIGI section of your bios. The CPU and CPUNB  LLC set to high from auto. Now you may need to bump the CPU voltage a bit after this to get back to the almost 1.4v under load.  Also your ram timings seem to be a bit high but that really shouldn't cause instability. I would also set the ram voltage to 1.55v though. I've been helping a few lately with kingston ram and having some amout of difficulty to be honest.


I remember changing those, but i'll look into it.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> JEDEC 4: 1333 9-9-9-24-33 @1.5V
> Running at: 1336 11-11-11-28-33
> WTF? Were you having issues running stock speeds? That chip should be able to run 1866 CAS 9 or 10 with very little work, more if you put the effort in.


Whoops, forgot to refresh. But i haven't touched anything RAM related, i have no clue how timings work.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 1, 2014)

That's what the auto setting will do since you're over the 1333 mark it jumps to the next step which isn't listed or officially supported I assume by that ram.

At this point though I would suggest dropping the multi one step or .5 so that we can get something stable and possibly take the heat issue out of the picture for now.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 1, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> I don't think this stuff will OC at all without heatspreaders and being 8GB per strip. I would repalce it, if i had funds of any kind.
> 
> 
> I remember changing those, but i'll look into it.


just give it a shot as your losing out on some serious performance


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Back from BIOS, both CPU and CMU/MB are already set to high, i don't dare touching anything else because i don't know what half of it means. also, if my RAM timings are all fucked up, what should they be? i'll wrie it down and put it in manually, just specify which i which because i see RAS, CAS, tRAS, etc and i have no idea if those work in any kind of specific order.



Durvelle27 said:


> just give it a shot as your losing out on some serious performance


I don't feel like toasting things i paid for, and these are the most basic low profile RAM strips i've ever seen.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Back from BIOS, both CPU and CMU/MB are already set to high, i don't dare touching anything else because i don't know what half of it means. also, if my RAM timings are all fucked up, what should they be? i'll wrie it down and put it in manually, just specify which i which because i see RAS, CAS, tRAS, etc and i have no idea if those work in any kind of specific order.
> 
> 
> I don't feel like toasting things i paid for, and these are the most basic low profile RAM strips i've ever seen.


I bet mine are smaller, and they clock from 1600 to over 2600.
Here's what I would do in your situation as a start:
Set the RAM speed to 1600
Set the VDIMM to 1.55V
Set the CAS Latency (CL) to 9
Set the RAS to CAS (tRCD) to 9
Set the RAS Precharge (tRP) to 9
Set the RAS Cycle (tRAS) to 24

That should up your performance a bit while still being pretty deep in the safe zone.
BTW, thought this might help a little. It's old, but still relevant.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I bet mine are smaller, and they clock from 1600 to over 2600.
> Here's what I would do in your situation as a start:
> Set the RAM speed to 1600
> Set the VDIMM to 1.55V
> ...


Gonna give it a try!


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Gonna give it a try!


Well, That's not happening. The timings are set, the voltage is at 1.55, but as soon as i set the speed to 1600, it doesn't POST.

Edit: also, knocked the CPU multi down by .5, running 4.4 now. i wonder if that'll help temps.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Well, That's not happening. The timings are set, the voltage is at 1.55, but as soon as i set the speed to 1600, it doesn't POST.
> 
> Edit: also, knocked the CPU multi down by .5, running 4.4 now. i wonder if that'll help temps.


It's been since I built this AMD rig that I clocked RAM on an AMD system... I'm probably missing something here.
Do you have a setting for tRFC?


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> It's been since I built this AMD rig that I clocked RAM on an AMD system... I'm probably missing something here.
> Do you have a setting for tRFC?


Just disabled AMD turbo core and knocked thet .5 CPU multi back on(I'm a bad person, i know). I remember seeing tRFC though, so pretty sure i have that.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 1, 2014)

Trying for that ram speed can be iffy some sticks just don't like it. You could try the 9-9-9-24-33 with 1.65v it won't hurt the ram at all. And yes the lower speed will help the temps and you may be able to drop the voltage a bit too but I don't know if I'd do that until you have it stable. Same for the ram. If you change too many things at once you'll not know what is makig it unstable.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Trying for that ram speed can be iffy some sticks just don't like it. You could try the 9-9-9-24-33 with 1.65v it won't hurt the ram at all. And yes the lower speed will help the temps and you may be able to drop the voltage a bit too but I don't know if I'd do that until you have it stable. Same for the ram. If you change too many things at once you'll not know what is makig it unstable.


Well, disabling the AMD turbo core seems to have dropped me to 68/69 with the 4.5 OC. i'll try giving the ram 1,65 at 1600 if you said. I hope it posts .-.

Edit: 67C even. I'll probably try re-seating everything up there when i feel like stripping it down again.

Edit2: 1.65V on DRAM, but still no POST. i put it back to 1,55.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 1, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Well, disabling the AMD turbo core seems to have dropped me to 68/69 with the 4.5 OC. i'll try giving the ram 1,65 at 1600 if you said. I hope it posts .-.
> 
> Edit: 67C even. I'll probably try re-seating everything up there when i feel like stripping it down again.
> 
> Edit2: 1.65V on DRAM, but still no POST. i put it back to 1,55.



Got it stable. ram @ 1333, CPU @ 4,5. good enough for now.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 5, 2014)

@YautjaLord 
Just wanted to show you what that CHV_z is capable of did a FSB run today to see how high I could get validated at 380 http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt


----------



## suraswami (Apr 5, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @YautjaLord
> Just wanted to show you what that CHV_z is capable of did a FSB run today to see how high I could get validated at 380 http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt
> View attachment 55945



nice!


----------



## GLD (Apr 5, 2014)

IDK if this has been posted before, but it's a pdf from AMD about overclocking the FX chips:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...l_fHibDCZpxkECOgm_5wS9g&bvm=bv.64125504,d.aWc


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 8, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @YautjaLord
> Just wanted to show you what that CHV_z is capable of did a FSB run today to see how high I could get validated at 380 http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt
> View attachment 55945



I have "mere" 8350, it runs 4.0GHz default FFS!!! 

BTW: DL'd the 9590's BIOS (1403) last night, all i need now is that TridentX 2400MHz RAM & hope that i won't get any errors on that sh*t Q-Code LED thing. 4.5GHz, that's all i'm asking for now: air, *AIR *cooling Johan45, *NOT* LCS, remember? lol You can see what cools my CPU & stuff in my sys specs.   I do hope that i'll atleast be able to reach 5.0GHz with Swiftech's H2O-220 Elite once i'll get my hands on this thing. Beastly mobo, CPU & RAM combo, regardless. Cheers man.


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 8, 2014)

@Johan45 : Got those sweet Ripjaws X you pointed out  they're the 1866mhz ones with 9-10-9-28. And got me a sweet 1tb Black 

atm my oc is via multi set at 200 (bclk) x 21 to be at turbo boost speeds 4.2ghz, the summer heat here is the limiting factor, we are hitting 38c daytime !!  so I can't push it much atm.

Working my way to an updated GPU and a Boot drive SSD (60-120gb[for a game or 2]).

Water cooling is the last option if I want to push harder, but atm I'm pretty much content on what my rig handles  snappy and overall reliable 

P.S.

Gonna try a FSB(bclk) oc and see how high I can manage my system to be stable. Is it still possible to play with my RAM timings? I'm just running via XMP profile.

Thanks!


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 9, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> I have "mere" 8350, it runs 4.0GHz default FFS!!!
> 
> BTW: DL'd the 9590's BIOS (1403) last night, all i need now is that TridentX 2400MHz RAM & hope that i won't get any errors on that sh*t Q-Code LED thing. 4.5GHz, that's all i'm asking for now: air, *AIR *cooling Johan45, *NOT* LCS, remember? lol You can see what cools my CPU & stuff in my sys specs.   I do hope that i'll atleast be able to reach 5.0GHz with Swiftech's H2O-220 Elite once i'll get my hands on this thing. Beastly mobo, CPU & RAM combo, regardless. Cheers man.


 
I do realize that Yautja, just wanted to show you what that Fancy board of yours can do. 4.5 is a decent clock on air. I wasn't pushing too hard to do that, I realize I had 1.6+v in it but there wasn't really a lot of heat since there was no stress testing. I wanted to see how high I could get it since on the Bot I have seen 400+ with LN2 so to me 380 wasn't bad considering it's just water.



psyko12 said:


> @Johan45 : Got those sweet Ripjaws X you pointed out  they're the 1866mhz ones with 9-10-9-28. And got me a sweet 1tb Black
> 
> atm my oc is via multi set at 200 (bclk) x 21 to be at turbo boost speeds 4.2ghz, the summer heat here is the limiting factor, we are hitting 38c daytime !!  so I can't push it much atm.
> 
> ...


 Yes it's possible to OC the ram a bit and keep a stable OC. The best way I have found to play with RAM in windows is with AMD OD. The only thing you can't change is the CL but all others are possible. Just drop one at a time and test with Aida64 to get an idea of performance/stability. When done you should do a real stability test. Tightening the ram can be harder on the IMC so added voltage may be necessary to the CPU or CPU_NB. Also your ram will be fine day to day with 1.7v if you need that extra little bit.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 10, 2014)

TridentX was nowhere around in the store, so i went for 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz RipjawsX - can't be any f***in' happier: check my sys specs i have the new components up & running. lol Once i slap in 8350 i'll make sure to check out if the RAMs run @ the 1866MHz frequency & other awesome sh*t.

P.S. No need for BIOS update Johan45 BTW: once i got into it i saw it's version 1602. Have anything [good or bad] to say about this BIOS version? I know it's above the FX-9590's version (1402). 

P.P.S. Nevermind, got 8350 installed & working: no hiccup whatsoever.  I think i'll stick with that BIOS version: soon will also set RAM to 1866MHz/1.65v. Where's the XMP option in that BIOS though?


----------



## Mocsin Jade Piang (Apr 11, 2014)

FX 8350
Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 Rev. 4
Close Side Panel
2x120mm 1650rpm Top
2x120mm 2700rpm Front
*CPU - 23c Idle (FX8350 w/H80i Push Fan Only)
*GPU - 36c Idle (Asus GTX660ti DirectCUII Top)
*CPU - 48c Full Load (FX8350 w/H80i Push Fan Only)
*GPU - 74c Full Load (Asus GTX660ti DirectCUII Top)
Can I OC my PC with this current Temp. or maybe I need some cooling to do??


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 11, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Yes it's possible to OC the ram a bit and keep a stable OC. The best way I have found to play with RAM in windows is with AMD OD. The only thing you can't change is the CL but all others are possible. Just drop one at a time and test with Aida64 to get an idea of performance/stability. When done you should do a real stability test. Tightening the ram can be harder on the IMC so added voltage may be necessary to the CPU or CPU_NB. Also your ram will be fine day to day with 1.7v if you need that extra little bit.



Thanks ! Can't wait for the weekend to play around with the ram and cpu oc..


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 11, 2014)

4.1GHz/1.4v. That's highest for VenomousX & AS5 with this CPU; i bet there's not enough TIM have been applied by me either. I stuck with stock clock til H2O-220 Elite is in this rig. Pic:






See the highlighted temp? This is what i call f***ed up. Any suggestions what to fiddle with in BIOS's Extreme Tweaker or how's that sh*t called? What is VDDR & how high/low/etc.... to set it, NB HT voltage, SB voltage, etc...... I'll post the pics of this stuff here, will it suffice? CPU ratio was 20.5, CPU frequency - 200, PCIE - 100, CPU voltage - 1.4v, CPU/NB freq - 2400MHz, HT Link - 2200MHz, VDDA - 2.6000volts, DRAM - 1.5v/1600MHz.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 12, 2014)

http://valid.x86.fr/xljj74

30min of Prime95 thus far. The temp in the CPU-Z link is my Prime95 temp, not bad for an H60


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2014)

One day i'll actually try to overclock it lol didn't even push to get it here.


----------



## Bones (Apr 12, 2014)

Did this about two weeks ago and I have plans to do more with it when I can.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 12, 2014)

Bones said:


> Did this about two weeks ago and I have plans to do more with it when I can.
> View attachment 56031




should be able to do a lot more, heres my old one at 5.6ghz

http://hwbot.org/submission/2459555_d1nky_wprime___32m_fx_8350_5sec_875ms


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 14, 2014)

Decided to *not* bump the CPU voltage way too much for a 2nd run; upped a notch - from 1.33v default to 1.35v: BIOS reports the temp @ 36-37 degrees C, CPU-Z - check the pic:







Still validates. Let's see if the HSF (see my sys specs) can handle 4.4GHz, 4.5 & higher will only occur when i'll have the H2O-220 Elite. F**k, forgot to run WinRAR's internal benchie thing - i wanna see if the score will be in a 7000's range.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 14, 2014)

http://valid.x86.fr/ypbsjq

10 Hours of Prime 95 with no errors, I was expecting more voltage for 4.5, as I read some people needing upto 1.45.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 14, 2014)

4.4GHz/1.36v. Pic 1:






Pic 2:






That is it, maybe HWInfo64 or wPrime? What do you all say? Serious Sam HD The 1st & 2nd Encounters type of "benchmark" sequence benefits from this OC. It's "FlyBy" sequence before you enter the main menu of game.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mocsin Jade Piang said:


> FX 8350
> Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 Rev. 4
> Close Side Panel
> 2x120mm 1650rpm Top
> ...


 
You still have room temp wise to go a bit higher.



YautjaLord said:


> 4.4GHz/1.36v. Pic 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks good Yautja, is that P95 blend stable??


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 14, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Looks good Yautja, is that P95 blend stable??



Why not wPrime?


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> 4.4GHz/1.36v. Pic 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice overclock! Should be happy there for 24/7 or daily use 

I call my rigs stable if they can crunch for WCG on all cores w/o locking up, overheating, or throwing errors for at least 24-48hrs


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 14, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Why not wPrime?


 It's not quite the same. I can run WPrime 1024 at 5.6G but my rig isn't stable.  I guess it depends on what you're doing with it. If you're just gaming and light use that may be enough but for something like F@H that will be running for hours/days, you would need quite a bit more. Some work is more intensive and a glitch could cause you to re-do hours of video compression because of an error.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 14, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> It's not quite the same. I can run WPrime 1024 at 5.6G but my rig isn't stable.  I guess it depends on what you're doing with it. If you're just gaming and light use that may be enough but for something like F@H that will be running for hours/days, you would need quite a bit more. Some work is more intensive and a glitch could cause you to re-do hours of video compression because of an error.




Just gaming plus maybe Photoshop in a while & something that not requires much of OC like uploading webpages to any server with FileZilla, web design & that's it. Gaming take the top spot, yeah. 

I'll do me Prime95 run for now; for how long? 20 mins, half an hour, how long?

2Norton:

That's 4.4GHz/1.36v on VenomousX & the motherf***er (8350) runs hot: when entering BIOS i 1st check the temp monitor & see it's in a 40+ degrees C range.  You were right: 4.5GHz will make it omlet or some sh*t like that. Check out full list of settings:

CPU Ratio: x22
CPU frequency: 200MHz
CPU/NB freq: 2400MHz
DRAM timings/voltage/freq: 9-9-9-24-2T/1.50v/1600MHz
HT Link: 2200MHz (basically same as Auto cause that's how the BIOS reports the HT Link's freq when set to Auto)
CPU voltage: 1.36v
CPU/NB voltage: 1.20v
VDDA: 2.5000v
Rest is Auto.

Need the cash for that Swiftech's H2O-220 Elite *NOW*!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Nice overclock! Should be happy there for 24/7 or daily use
> 
> I call my rigs stable if they can crunch for WCG on all cores w/o locking up, overheating, or throwing errors for at least 24-48hrs


 Agree 100% And like yours mine has been crunching 24/7 for months without issues one at 4.4.


YautjaLord said:


> Just gaming plus maybe Photoshop in a while & something that not requires much of OC like uploading webpages to any server with FileZilla, web design & that's it. Gaming take the top spot, yeah.
> 
> I'll do me Prime95 run for now; for how long? 20 mins, half an hour, how long?
> 
> ...


Is that 40's + under load?


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 15, 2014)

@YautjaLord 

When I set my machine up for F@H I will run P95 Blend with Unigine Heaven bench in a loop for 2 Hrs. Once it passes I give it one more bump of V_Core and have never had trouble running F@H. That's why I give it the extra bump. Using the 2 programs simultaneously really heats things up. CPU full out plus 2 GFX cards IF you don't have the airflow through your case you'll find out fairly quickly.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 15, 2014)

Started the P95 Blend test @ 18:39 (local time Israel), now it's 20:17; should it stop by now or do i stop it myself? I'll stop it @ 20:40 if it's not stopping by itself plus take a pic of it: what errors/info am i looking for? So far no BSOD or any other sh*t like that; will see 8350's temp @ BIOS, though.

2ThE_MaD_ShOt:

40+ degrees C after the AvP 3 D3D11 benchmark (full run), small (5, maybe 10 mins) run of same game (Alien SP campaign), Serious Sam HD The 1st & 2nd Encounters full FlyBy "benchmarking" sequences & full run of C:R's CountrySlide Freeplay level.

_*EDIT*_

Finished! Here's the pic:






2 hours 11 mins actually. Now the only thing left is to check the CPU's temp in BIOS. So far, so good. Happy now? 

P.S. 2+ hours for all "Workers", cores.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep that looks good Yautja, I use HWMonitor free version to monitor temps. By the time you get to bios it has cooled off. Best to do it with P95 running so you see it under load.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 15, 2014)

Probably in a 50's range, or some sh*t like that.  Next up - same run but @ 5.0GHz/1.4+v & cooled by H2O-220 Elite. I'll stick for now with this OC (4.4GHz), til 5.0GHz have been reached.

P.S. Deleted P95 til i get to 5.0GHz. lol Cheers, keep headbangin'.

P.P.S. Where's the dreadded "5.0GHz Club" thread here? lol


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 15, 2014)

I would like to see some temps as well, to compare them with mine. I know I am getting border lined at 4.5.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2014)

40's under load is great. Mine crunching it's ass off 100% load at 4.4 is running 46c.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cant Wait to get the rest of my Parts for Mine so i can start building


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 16, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Probably in a 50's range, or some sh*t like that.  Next up - same run but @ 5.0GHz/1.4+v & cooled by H2O-220 Elite. I'll stick for now with this OC (4.4GHz), til 5.0GHz have been reached.
> 
> P.S. Deleted P95 til i get to 5.0GHz. lol Cheers, keep headbangin'.
> 
> P.P.S. Where's the dreadded "5.0GHz Club" thread here? lol


 

5.0 is a big stretch even for the swiftec. It'll all come down to your CPU in the end. With my 8350 even at 4.9 for P95 stability I was at 1.58v http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7484325&postcount=1

Where on the other hand the 9370 can run 5.0 with just over 1.5v. and I've seen and 8320 that'll run the same. They come off the same line so you can see there's a very wide variance in the CPU characteristics. It's all the luck of the draw


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 16, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> 5.0 is a big stretch even for the swiftec. It'll all come down to your CPU in the end. With my 8350 even at 4.9 for P95 stability I was at 1.58v http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7484325&postcount=1
> 
> Where on the other hand the 9370 can run 5.0 with just over 1.5v. and I've seen and 8320 that'll run the same. They come off the same line so you can see there's a very wide variance in the CPU characteristics. It's all the luck of the draw



We'll see.  One thing is certain though: it still cost way too f***in' much!!!!! lol Time to sell some stuff @ eBay to earn those 240$ (price of 220 Elite @ SideWinderComputers).


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 16, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> We'll see.  One thing is certain though: it still cost way too f***in' much!!!!! lol Time to sell some stuff @ eBay to earn those 240$ (price of 220 Elite @ SideWinderComputers).


 Wow that is pricey for that AIO. Have you looked at any of the water cooling  starter kits.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 16, 2014)

Corsair's H110 & H90, plus some of Antec's - won't do job of reaching 5.0GHz stable & from what i gathered from reviews/forums/etc... Swiftech is the one.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 16, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Corsair's H110 & H90, plus some of Antec's - won't do job of reaching 5.0GHz stable & from what i gathered from reviews/forums/etc... Swiftech is the one.


 I was more leaning toward domething like this not necessarily this one but a real kit.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...cluded_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175
I have no idea what it may cost you but you're already at $200


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 16, 2014)

159$ @ SideWinderComputers, 40$ less than in the link you just gave. Will it do it's job of cooling down the 5.0GHz 8350?


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 16, 2014)

It should have a better pump and more rad, I can't see why it wouldn't. There are other kits as well that one was the minimum and less expensive . I like the alphacools( 50mm+) my self but you need to check clearance in your box. It says the 932 will hold a 3x120 rad in the top but make sure you have room for fans etc. before you order anything.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 16, 2014)

5 hours so far Prime95 with FX 8320@ 4.5Ghz 1.35V in BIOS 1.332V reported under load with LLC @ high. CPU/NB @ 2600MHz 1.275V LLC @ high HTlink at 2600MHz as well, default voltage. Load TEMP at CPU is around 51C average and a peak of 53C socket temp report by mobo average around 63-64C with peak at 68C. I'll post some pics at the end of my workday, which should put it over 8 hours of Prime95, hopefully no errors.

Also, been thinking about lapping to help with temps, any FX owners have any experience to share? Thanks.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 16, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> 5 hours so far Prime95 with FX 8320@ 4.5Ghz 1.35V in BIOS 1.332V reported under load with LLC @ high. CPU/NB @ 2600MHz 1.275V LLC @ high HTlink at 2600MHz as well, default voltage. Load TEMP at CPU is around 51C average and a peak of 53C socket temp report by mobo average around 63-64C with peak at 68C. I'll post some pics at the end of my workday, which should put it over 8 hours of Prime95, hopefully no errors.
> 
> Also, been thinking about lapping to help with temps, any FX owners have any experience to share? Thanks.


 
That all sounds good , your temps are getting close to limits though. As for lapping I couldn't tell you what kind of temp difference it'll make but I can tell you the IHS definately isn't flat on the FX cpus. At least mine wasn't so in theory better contact = better dissipation. A lot of it will depend on the base of your cooler too. Some have a bit of a convex shape. When you remove the cooler if you see a nice even film thof TIM then you're getting good contact if you see a thin circle or thick in the ceter then you're not and lapping may help.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2014)

lapping helped me out a little, 5*c at most.

but tbh getting a better cooling system or optimizing your cooling is more beneficial and doesnt lose warranty.  And 5 hours of prime, congrats most including me dont bother for that long unless folding/crunching. Also with water loops you get a thing called heatsoak so the longer it burns the hotter it will get, those temps should never hit that at normal or high usage in everyday life.

p.s yooooooooooo johan!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 16, 2014)

d1nky said:


> lapping helped me out a little, 5*c at most.
> 
> but tbh getting a better cooling system or optimizing your cooling is more beneficial and doesnt lose warranty.  And 5 hours of prime, congrats most including me dont bother for that long unless folding/crunching. Also with water loops you get a thing called heatsoak so the longer it burns the hotter it will get, those temps should never hit that at normal or high usage in everyday life.
> 
> p.s yooooooooooo johan!


Welcome back, d1nkster.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, I know the temp are on the borderline limits, however under normal useage or gaming it is signifcantly lower, and my H60 has already been lapped along with my old 1055T, which ran really cool. for normal useage the cooling, I think is fine, I don't do any kind of distributed computing. If a good lapping can bring it down 5C, then all the better. Not using provided cooler and overclocking hsa already voided the warranty, which i have never had to use on a CPU anyway .


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> 159$ @ SideWinderComputers, 40$ less than in the link you just gave. Will it do it's job of cooling down the 5.0GHz 8350?



If you are in the US consider picking up the CM Glacer 240L from sneekypete's FS thread... it's a rebadged Swiftech H220 and he's selling it for around $75 iirc 

Awesome price/great cooler- love mine!


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> If you are in the US consider picking up the CM Glacer 240L from sneekypete's FS thread... it's a rebadged Swiftech H220 and he's selling it for around $75 iirc
> 
> Awesome price/great cooler- love mine!



From Israel, but it doesn't matter - i already ordered few things from guy (Gary) & besides i'm in no rush for now.  Thanx regardless.

P.S. 4.4 - is that the maximum frequency of your 8350 or is it 5.0GHz? And about that CM Glacer - rebadged H220 or H2O-220 Edge/Edge HD/etc....?


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> From Israel, but it doesn't matter - i already ordered few things from guy (Gary) & besides i'm in no rush for now.  Thanx regardless.
> 
> P.S. 4.4 - is that the maximum frequency of your 8350 or is it 5.0GHz? And about that CM Glacer - rebadged H220 or H2O-220 Edge/Edge HD/etc....?



I just set my FX to 4.4 and called it good... tried 4.6 and it was stable but the heat wasn't good for the 24/7 load I put on it.

The CM Glacer 240L is an H220 with different fans- check this review out:

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/01/27/swiftech-h220-prefilled-2x120mm-water-cooling-kit/

I'm running a 7970 and an FX-8350 in the same loop- great system!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll post for grins.  Here's my everyday runner.   I need new cards, but just don't seem to have time to game anymore.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice setup JATownes


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> I just set my FX to 4.4 and called it good... tried 4.6 and it was stable but the heat wasn't good for the 24/7 load I put on it.
> 
> The CM Glacer 240L is an H220 with different fans- check this review out:
> 
> ...



 Simply this one: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swh2codriipl.html, but with CM's fans? Man, i'm going for it's 4th or what-the-f*ck-ever gen successor: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swh2elselico.html.  Good luck man regardless, i see you love this LCS. Awesome review as well.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks good Yautja. It should do you fine.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's to FX-8350 @ 5.0GHz/1.4 (or 1.5v) @ 40+ degrees C @ full C:R/AvP3/Serious Sam HD/etc... load on H2O-220 Elite next month. Thanx Johan45. 

P.S. For how long will the kit's coolant suffice? A month? A year? This 220 Elite's coolant:


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 17, 2014)

It's recommended to flush a loop every 6 months or so. As for that specific coolant????

Good luck with the OC YautjaLord. 5.0 is a tough hill to climb for a lot of FX owners.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 17, 2014)

Yup, i know that - this is not the only forum i visit that mentiones that.  Next month will clear that out. Cheers, keep headbangin'!!!! 

P.S. Thanx for coolant info, man.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 17, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Yup, i know that - this is not the only forum i visit that mentiones that.  Next month will clear that out. Cheers, keep headbangin'!!!!
> 
> P.S. Thanx for coolant info, man.


 Here's a thread I found at XS. Sounds like you have to use it for warranty. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?187070-Swiftech-HydrX-Coolant-is-recommended
This will give you the POV of someone elses experiences with it.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 17, 2014)

> Use whatever you like, but not using Swiftech Hydrx will void the warranty on your Apogee GTX. Its especially controversial given the plated aluminum top of the GTX. Even if you use the copper top, you're not going to get RMA privileges if you don't use Hydrx.
> Like I said, do whatever you want. Just be warned.



That stuff, right? But they also recommend either PT-Nuke (majority of forum members) or plain simple distilled water. Also they *NOT *recommend HydrX due to the sh*t looking residue inside loop/tubing/etc... So. What gives? I'm not concerned about "voiding" a "warranty" of that kind if this particular "warranty" makes a f*ckin' mess inside my tubing/loop & in fact i'd rather go for PT-Nuke if this is recommended by XS forum members.

P.S. Apogee Drive II CPU waterblock - that's what the H2O-220 Elite have, not Apogee GTX. Any difference between two?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 17, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> That stuff, right? But they also recommend either PT-Nuke (majority of forum members) or plain simple distilled water. Also they *NOT *recommend HydrX due to the sh*t looking residue inside loop/tubing/etc... So. What gives? I'm not concerned about "voiding" a "warranty" of that kind if this particular "warranty" makes a f*ckin' mess inside my tubing/loop & in fact i'd rather go for PT-Nuke if this is recommended by XS forum members.
> 
> P.S. Apogee Drive II CPU waterblock - that's what the H2O-220 Elite have, not Apogee GTX. Any difference between two?


I'd use plain old distilled water with either a silver kill coil or some sort of algaecide/biocide. If you go with algaecide/biocide(something like PT Nuke), you only need a few drops for a full loop.
The Apogee GTX is a waterblock by itself, not a block/pump combo.

As far as the warranty goes, in this case, it's simply marketing. There's really no way Swiftech can prove you used a different coolant, aside from costly chemical testing of the block.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 17, 2014)

@YautjaLord if you use their coolant you don't need PT-Nuke. It already has an Algecide. I would use what Random suggested. Just Plain distilled water and a coil. I have antifreeze in mine through the winter so I really have no worries. In the summer I'll go back to an open cooler and ice Change the water every couple of months cause it gets dirty.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 18, 2014)

Will do once i have that motherf**ker.  Kill coil - where to purchase? How many drops? If i'd go with distilled water & HydrX stead - how many? People on other forums (including the one you gave) suggest 4 - 5 drops of HydrX in distilled water. Also i do *NOT *want distilled + coil sh*t to corrode the parts of water block, cause most said that's one of side effects of this combo. If i'd go just with HydrX - cleaning the tubing once in 2 months will suffice you say, eh?


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well you get the coolant with purchase, just use that for now. Do a bit more research on the parts, these have been out for a while the new one has some slight changes but basically the same. It sounds like they coated the copper with aluminum to help prevent the galvanic corrosion you get with mixed metals.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll check this out next month, thanx.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 30, 2014)

What's going on, did everyone sell their PCs ?? I'll post this up just to get things moving, I know it's not an FX but I've been having a blast with this.
PhenomII X6 1090T, had it mailed to me from England with no idea of it's OC ablity. So far it's a really nice piece of silicon.
Have it at 4251/1.5v, NB/3130/1.29v Mem 1790 7-8-7 timings





And here's the really sad part, cinebench 11.5 at a nice daily clock of 4.25 it wipes the floor with my FX-6350 at 5.56 http://hwbot.org/submission/2510877_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_fx_6350_7.24_points




And finally top speed to date, at least till the cold comes back is 4.964 http://valid.canardpc.com/nn14wz


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 30, 2014)

What cooling solution are you using on that? I need something to get my temps under control on my 8320, could use some recommendations. Custom loop is out of the questions, don't think my wife would like the price tag.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 30, 2014)

This is my set up which is a custom loop, I can hang my rad out side in the winter for some -15c water temps.



If you're not going to go custom then all you could do is go up in size on your H60. I had a TT water 2.0 that worked very well. I've heard nothing but good things from the swiftec. But to get up around the 5.0 mark if that's your goal requires at least a 3x120 rad in my opinion. They do sell some reasonably priced starter kits for WC beginners, I just checked your case and it looks like all you could do is a 240 rad in that one the H100i would likely bolt right in but I don't know if you'd manage to get enough MHz out of it to justify the expense.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 30, 2014)

I really just want around 4.5, i'm not to keen on high voltage long term use as this computer has to last me several years. The H60 is certainly at its limits at 4.5. The idea of a custom loop has always intrigued me, I could just never justify the cost. What are some of these starter kits you mention, I am not at all familiar with the water cooling scene.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 30, 2014)

Something like this would likely fit your case but you would have to double check measurement and such. This one is a bit pricier but comes with a decent pump , these are also expandable if your needs chang in the future. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...oS_Cool_Answer_240mm_D5UT_-_Complete_Kit.html

Here's a different one http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...uded_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2174


----------



## d1nky (Apr 30, 2014)

im thinking of getting one of those small beer fridges, well for beer and my 240 rad piped in to it.

got some hose, fittings, 360 phobya rad, D5 pump coming soon woop! probably spent around £300-350 odd on my loop and bits now!

but soon im moving and wont have the time, space or money for much more. kind of sucks when life gets involved so much!


----------



## suraswami (Apr 30, 2014)

d1nky said:


> im thinking of getting one of those small beer fridges, well for beer and my 240 rad piped in to it.
> 
> got some hose, fittings, 360 phobya rad, D5 pump coming soon woop! probably spent around £300-350 odd on my loop and bits now!
> 
> but soon im moving and wont have the time, space or money for much more. kind of sucks when life gets involved so much!



hmm moving to Antartica is an option?


----------



## Johan45 (May 1, 2014)

d1nky said:


> im thinking of getting one of those small beer fridges, well for beer and my 240 rad piped in to it.
> 
> got some hose, fittings, 360 phobya rad, D5 pump coming soon woop! probably spent around £300-350 odd on my loop and bits now!
> 
> but soon im moving and wont have the time, space or money for much more. kind of sucks when life gets involved so much!


 
We have a 3x6' chest freezer that I've been eyeing up D1nmeister. Haven't figured out how to get it in the computer room yet but I will.



suraswami said:


> hmm moving to Antartica is an option?


 I swear you've been reading over my shoulder, I just typed that in another thread a day or two ago. I wanted a summer cottage in Antarctica is what I said


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 3, 2014)

Hello I am running at 1.55 CPU Vcore volts and 4.6Ghz

With my testing any voltage under that would crash with P95


Also I don't seem to be able to overclock any higher without the system crashing in prime95, which is odd because it isn't a heat constraint I have never seen the CPU go over 50C so I really feel like I am losing the potential of this CPU.

I want to get a 4.8Ghz 24/7 stable CPU

I have h110, and would love your help thanks!


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 3, 2014)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3opHn


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 3, 2014)

I plan on running this 24/7 for BOINC


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2014)

hmmm how are you overclockin it via multi or fsb increase


----------



## Johan45 (May 3, 2014)

OverclockNoob said:


> Hello I am running at 1.55 CPU Vcore volts and 4.6Ghz
> 
> With my testing any voltage under that would crash with P95
> 
> ...


 
 Let's have a look under the hood so to speak. We have no idea what parts you have either. Could you post up a shot of CPU-z Main, SPD and Memory tabs and also a shot of HWMonitor free open while you have P95 blend running. This will let us see what voltages are doing and temps.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Also what revision is your UD3? Makes a big difference.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

I am overclocking via multiplier.

After doing some testing with the VLCC, if I set the VLCC to Extreme at 4.6Ghz it crashes during p95 but if the VLCC is standard then it won't crash,


I just want to say thank you for the help btw in advance also what is ud3?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2014)

OverclockNoob said:


> I am overclocking via multiplier.
> 
> After doing some testing with the VLCC, if I set the VLCC to Extreme at 4.6Ghz it crashes during p95 but if the VLCC is standard then it won't crash,
> 
> ...


Dude its your motherboard, that you put in the PCPartPicker link.

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard

You should go into your account page and add your system specs.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

I have been told to turn the voltage to 1.6 to be 4.8/5Ghz stable.

If I got to 5Ghz I would be extremely happy!


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dude its your motherboard, that you put in the PCPartPicker link.
> 
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard
> 
> You should go into your account page and add your system specs.



Sorry sir, this is my first build, I will post screenshot of data shortly


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2014)

OverclockNoob said:


> I have been told to turn the voltage to 1.6 to be 4.8/5Ghz stable.
> 
> If I got to 5Ghz I would be extremely happy!



I dont have much experience with AMD overclocking, but doing 1.6v on air? You need water cooling to clock those FX chips that high I am pretty sure, or just a better air cooler than what you got.

I dont want a screenshot. Go to your TPU account page by clicking your user name in the upper right corner, and go down to system specs and add them.

Also if this is your first build, strongly recommend reading FX overclocking guides or something, because you are likely doing something very wrong.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I dont have much experience with AMD overclocking, but doing 1.6v on air? You need water cooling to clock those FX chips that high I am pretty sure, or just a better air cooler than what you got.



Sorry that was original part list, I have h110 now and 2 after market fans running on the radiator in push and the two stocks running in pull.

I will try 1.6v now at 5Ghz but first let me post screenshot of current stable 4.6 as Johan asked earlier


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

Here is the data http://prntscr.com/3fye7j


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

I am going to reboot now at 1.6V and 5Ghz to see the results, as someone on teamspeak suggested that I will be right back


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

I'm backkkkkkkk lol


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

Ok running 1.65V now at 5Ghz and I am posting this from the system so it's web browsing stable so far I will try playing a game.

It seems I may have a bad chip, is there any max voltage that is damaging to the CPU? As long as you have the cooling of course.

Also what is Load line calibration? I have mine set to Standard what's best?


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

Thank you so much guys btw I appreciate it, sorry I am so noob


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

Playing Minecraft max settings right now at 5Ghz and 1.65V seems to be stable atm 40C as well


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

Just spiked to 50C while chunk rendering but it's back now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

What revision is your ud3?


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What revision is your ud3?



Hello sir, thank you for the response how would I be able to check this?

also still running 5Ghz at 1.65v doesn't seem to be crashing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

Does it have a heat pipe going from mosfet cooler to the northbridge? The rev number will be on the bottom left corner in the pci slot end.

Here is a shot of my rev number.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What revision is your ud3?



Hello sir how would I check that


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

See in  the pic i posted the rev 1.1. You have the same board as I have. Your rev number is in the same place


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2014)

OverclockNoob said:


> Hello sir, thank you for the response how would I be able to check this?
> 
> also still running 5Ghz at 1.65v doesn't seem to be crashing



Run Prime95 on it. Minecraft is not stressing at all.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

I have a feeling it may burn down if he stresses it to hard.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

OverclockNoob said:


> Just spiked to 50C while chunk rendering but it's back now


Please edit your post instead of posting a new one everytime


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

Sorry about that durvelle



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> See in  the pic i posted the rev 1.1. You have the same board as I have. Your rev number is in the same place


Hello thanks for the help I believe it is rev 4.0 and sorry for all the posts


----------



## Johan45 (May 4, 2014)

@ OverclockNoob

First stop using 1.6+ volts on air or you're going to wreck your parts !! Then read through this guide. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=688663

As for a stable OC with air cooling you're looking at 4.5 maybe a bit more. And as I said in my first response give us dome info or we really can't help too much.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

I think he said he has a h110. With 4 fans. But he won't fill out his system specs. Can't tell if we are being trolled or not.


----------



## Johan45 (May 4, 2014)

Either way 1.6+v and throwing settings around like that isn't going to do him any favours.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

Hello sorry for late response yeah, that part list was my original build but I ordered h110 and installed it. 

I am running 1.675V atm, should I lower?

Sorry if I was unclear with my posts and part lists this is my first build

Thank you for the help!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

You keep upping it at the rate you are, you're going to burn it down. Fill out your system specs and gives us some cpu-z screen shots. If your new at overclocking you need to take it slow. You can fry stuff real quick then you'll have nothing.

I mean hell, I am at 4.43 ghz with 1.35 volts.


----------



## Johan45 (May 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You keep upping it at the rate you are, you're going to burn it down. Fill out your system specs and gives us some cpu-z screen shots. If your new at overclocking you need to take it slow. You can fry stuff real quick then you'll have nothing.
> 
> I mean hell, I am at 4.43 ghz with 1.35 volts.


 


OverclockNoob said:


> Hello sorry for late response yeah, that part list was my original build but I ordered h110 and installed it.
> 
> I am running 1.675V atm, should I lower?
> 
> ...


 
The mad shot is right! You need to do this systematically, read this link I suggested earlier and follow this. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=688663   That cooler is good for about 1.5v for a stable system. If you don't care about random crashes and a funny burning plastic smell one day just keep on keeping on.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

I see thank you for the help, it seems my voltage is far too high, also VLCC what should I set that to? The tutorial seems to not say.

I am not sure why my chip is so unstable at lower voltages I will follow that tutorial and post results/ask questions, thank you guys!

"but safe on air up to 1.45-1.5v "

So for this cooler what would you recommend for voltage and the VLCC?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2014)

OverclockNoob said:


> I see thank you for the help, it seems my voltage is far too high, also VLCC what should I set that to? The tutorial seems to not say.
> 
> I am not sure why my chip is so unstable at lower voltages I will follow that tutorial and post results/ask questions, thank you guys!



Do you not realize that every chip is different? Your chip will not overclock like the next person's.

You need to take it slow, unless you have loads of money that you can spend on replacement chips.

If theres nothing mentioned about VLCC then leave it alone.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Do you not realize that every chip is different? Your chip will not overclock like the next person's.
> 
> You need to take it slow, unless you have loads of money that you can spend on replacement chips.
> 
> If theres nothing mentioned about VLCC then leave it alone.



I see, well I am not sure what the normal VLCC value is


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2014)

OverclockNoob said:


> I see, well I am not sure what the normal VLCC value is



Is there an auto option? set it to that. What you should do is reset your cmos and start over. Dont push higher than 1.55v.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

Some people say extreme so I am not sure sir, I am sorry if I sound completely stupid



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Is there an auto option? set it to that. What you should do is reset your cmos and start over. Dont push higher than 1.55v.



I see I will do that, although from my past experience 1.55v would crash on anything over 4.6Ghz but it would be not because of thermal reasons


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2014)

and do you need higher than 4.6? Probably not for any app, especially gaming.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> and do you need higher than 4.6? Probably not for any app, especially gaming.



I don't need it at all, honestly I have never had lag at stock frequency I just want to get the highest stable overclock I can

I just want to have a 5Ghz CPU stable 

Update: running 1.55v and vlcc set to extreme at 5Ghz I'll try gaming to see if its stable

Seems stable so far and its .1V lower then before


----------



## Johan45 (May 5, 2014)

Leave the LLC to high. Are you testing this with anything but gaming like Prime95 blend ? The tutorial mentions that I'm sure


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 5, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Leave the LLC to high. Are you testing this with anything but gaming like Prime95 blend ? The tutorial mentions that I'm sure



hey thanks for the response, I haven't tested it on p95 yet do you think I should?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2014)

Most people find the absoulute highest clock they can to get a screen shot in the os. They do not leave it there for day to day. I have mine at 4.4 for day to day and crunching. I know my chip will do more but I have no reason for it. For gaming mine is perfectly fine with it crossfired gpu's. When you hit a certain overclock, lets say 5ghz people usually take a screen shot in the os to show it. 


I am putting my 8350 under water this week as soon as my bracket arrives, You think I am going to push it harder, nope. I may do a quick push but won't leave it there.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Most people find the absoulute highest clock they can to get a screen shot in the os. They do not leave it there for day to day. I have mine at 4.4 for day to day and crunching. I know my chip will do more but I have no reason for it. For gaming mine is perfectly fine with it crossfired gpu's. When you hit a certain overclock, lets say 5ghz people usually take a screen shot in the os to show it.
> 
> 
> I am putting my 8350 under water this week as soon as my bracket arrives, You think I am going to push it harder, nope. I may do a quick push but won't leave it there.




I see, but at 5Ghz won't it have better performance? It's essentially a 9590 now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2014)

On yeah it will be better performance, but you need t ask yourself, is it performance you will see in real life and is amd going to warranty the chip if you fry it? 

As for LLC, I am half drunk right now with a bucket of chicken in my lap and 2 beers in front of me. I click johan's link on the overclocking guide. First I seen it. True story. First thing that popped out at me was, and I qoute "If you have LLC option set it to the highest or second to highest. "


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> On yeah it will be better performance, but you need t ask yourself, is it performance you will see in real life and is amd going to warranty the chip if you fry it?
> 
> As for LLC, I am half drunk right now with a bucket of chicken in my lap and 2 beers in front of me. I click johan's link on the overclocking guide. First I seen it. True story. First thing that popped out at me was, and I qoute "If you have LLC option set it to the highest or second to highest. "



Awesome thanks extreme is my highest setting so it seems well.

Yeah I just like having most performance, I don't plan on having this chip over 2 years anyway


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2014)

Well lol at the rate your going you may fall short of the 2 year goal by about a year and 360 days.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well lol at the rate your going you may fall short of the 2 year goal by about a year and 360 days.



Why is that? You guys said 1.55V is fine and the cooling seems sufficient I don't see any very high temps.

5Ghz doesn't even seem like too big of an overclock the guy in the tutorial OCed a lower bin chip to 5.3


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2014)

What are your temps? under full load and at idle?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What are your temps? under full load and at idle?


As well as core voltage under load and idle.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 5, 2014)

Ok with antivirus and stuff running in background 22C at idle.

While gaming and opening many applications I have seen it go towards 50C at times.

Voltage is: http://prntscr.com/3gb703


----------



## Random Murderer (May 5, 2014)

OverclockNoob said:


> Ok with antivirus and stuff running in background 22C at idle.
> 
> While gaming and opening many applications I have seen it go towards 50C at times.
> 
> Voltage is: http://prntscr.com/3gb703


That's with voltage set to 1.55 and LLC on extreme? If so, you need to start by lowering your voltage a little bit and then checking to see if the voltage raises or lowers when you run Prime95. If LLC is on extreme, chances are it will raise. If the voltage stays the same between idle and full load, LLC is set properly. If the voltage rises when you go from idle to load, the LLC level needs to be lowered.
I'm going to be straight with you here. With the amount of experience you have, you need to set your sights to something more realistic, say 4.4-4.5GHz. 5GHz is *not* a 24/7 stable overclock you will be able to maintain on a H110, period. You're already pushing dangerous levels of voltage through your chip, and you don't even know if it's stable or how hot it gets under 100% load. At this rate, something is going to fry. Have you even checked to see how hot your VRM heatsink on your motherboard is getting? Chances are you're going to need a fan on that as well, or risk frying the board, too.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 5, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> That's with voltage set to 1.55 and LLC on extreme? If so, you need to start by lowering your voltage a little bit and then checking to see if the voltage raises or lowers when you run Prime95. If LLC is on extreme, chances are it will raise. If the voltage stays the same between idle and full load, LLC is set properly. If the voltage rises when you go from idle to load, the LLC level needs to be lowered.
> I'm going to be straight with you here. With the amount of experience you have, you need to set your sights to something more realistic, say 4.4-4.5GHz. 5GHz is *not* a 24/7 stable overclock you will be able to maintain on a H110, period. You're already pushing dangerous levels of voltage through your chip, and you don't even know if it's stable or how hot it gets under 100% load. At this rate, something is going to fry. Have you even checked to see how hot your VRM heatsink on your motherboard is getting? Chances are you're going to need a fan on that as well, or risk frying the board, too.



Thank you for the info this is the kind of information I need.

Ok, so I don't really understand LLC much but I will try dropping the voltage some more.

Just found out how to thank posts sorry about not thanking them before


----------



## Random Murderer (May 5, 2014)

OverclockNoob said:


> Thank you for the info this is the kind of information I need.
> 
> Ok, so I don't really understand LLC much but I will try dropping the voltage some more.


Alright, here's a quick and dirty explanation of LLC, or Load-Line Calibration:
Basically, LLC is a setting you adjust to keep a variable called VDroop under control. VDroop is a drop in core voltage when the load goes from low to high, for example, you could be sitting at the desktop with 1.55V dead, but without LLC, as soon as you put 100% load on the processor, that 1.55V will drop, or droop. Just how much depends on a lot of things. By raising your LLC in BIOS, you can counteract the droop. Ideally, there will be a setting that keeps the voltage dead constant between idle and load, but this doesn't always play out perfectly. What you're going to want to do to determine the proper LLC level for yourself is determine where your core voltage sits at idle, then apply a 100% load to your processor(we've all mentioned Prime95, you should really download it) and keep an eye on the core voltage. If that voltage droops under load, you need to raise LLC. If the voltage raises under load, your LLC is set too high(which I'm willing to bet is the case here since you have LLC maxed). If there is little to no change, you're on the proper setting or damn close.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 5, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Alright, here's a quick and dirty explanation of LLC, or Load-Line Calibration:
> Basically, LLC is a setting you adjust to keep a variable called VDroop under control. VDroop is a drop in core voltage when the load goes from low to high, for example, you could be sitting at the desktop with 1.55V dead, but without LLC, as soon as you put 100% load on the processor, that 1.55V will drop, or droop. Just how much depends on a lot of things. By raising your LLC in BIOS, you can counteract the droop. Ideally, there will be a setting that keeps the voltage dead constant between idle and load, but this doesn't always play out perfectly. What you're going to want to do to determine the proper LLC level for yourself is determine where your core voltage sits at idle, then apply a 100% load to your processor(we've all mentioned Prime95, you should really download it) and keep an eye on the core voltage. If that voltage droops under load, you need to raise LLC. If the voltage raises under load, your LLC is set too high(which I'm willing to bet is the case here since you have LLC maxed). If there is little to no change, you're on the proper setting or damn close.




I see, but the thing is my system crashes if I try to run prime 95 at 5Ghz


----------



## Johan45 (May 5, 2014)

OverclockNoob said:


> I see, but the thing is my system crashes if I try to run prime 95 at 5Ghz


 

That's what we were trying to say all along. 5.0G is a very lofty goal for anyone unless they're running a serious water loop. The H100 is a decent cooler and will probably handle something in the 4.7 range. When OCing , you can't just plug in numbers andgo. It takes time , start out low and work your way up. At this point you  have no idea what is causing the instability. Could be ram/ NB or CPU_Vcore. It's just a shot in the dark.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 6, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> That's what we were trying to say all along. 5.0G is a very lofty goal for anyone unless they're running a serious water loop. The H100 is a decent cooler and will probably handle something in the 4.7 range. When OCing , you can't just plug in numbers andgo. It takes time , start out low and work your way up. At this point you  have no idea what is causing the instability. Could be ram/ NB or CPU_Vcore. It's just a shot in the dark.



OH! I see, because before 1.55v only would last 4.6Ghz now I can handle 5Ghz after following that tutorial and boosting my voltage on other stuff.

Before I thought only vcore voltage mattered now I see there are many variables and it is sort of a tough process.

Thank you so much, so what settings do you suggest I should do to start getting my overclock to a reasonable/stable one


----------



## Johan45 (May 6, 2014)

OK, if you want some help you need to give us more info. Do you have a speed that you are able to run Prime95 blend for 20 minutes? I would like to see temps and voltage under load. So you'll need something like HWMonitor free version to monitor these. Run P95 with HWMonitor open and then Take a screen shot after 20 minutes once things warm up. I would also like you to post CPU-z main, SPD and memory tabs. This way we can see what's going on under your hood.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> OK, if you want some help you need to give us more info. Do you have a speed that you are able to run Prime95 blend for 20 minutes? I would like to see temps and voltage under load. So you'll need something like HWMonitor free version to monitor these. Run P95 with HWMonitor open and then Take a screen shot after 20 minutes once things warm up. I would also like you to post *CPU-z main, SPD and memory tabs.* This way we can see what's going on under your hood.


Don't forget mainboard. That tab will show us which revision his board is as well as BIOS version.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 6, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> That's what we were trying to say all along. 5.0G is a very lofty goal for anyone unless they're running a serious water loop. The H100 is a decent cooler and will probably handle something in the 4.7 range. When OCing , you can't just plug in numbers andgo. It takes time , start out low and work your way up. At this point you  have no idea what is causing the instability. Could be ram/ NB or CPU_Vcore. It's just a shot in the dark.


This

Also please fill out your systems specs


----------



## Johan45 (May 6, 2014)

I think the OP said somewhere in this string of posts that it was a Rev.4 but this will verify that. Thanks Random


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 6, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I think the OP said somewhere in this string of posts that it was a Rev.4 but this will verify that. Thanks Random


How it hanging bud


----------



## Johan45 (May 6, 2014)

@Durvelle27  Good and you ? I've been putting the screws to a new candidate. A 1090T and man I've really been enjoying this one. It seems I may have a really sweey piece here. Was tuning for a Super PI @ 4.0 challenge and have been surprised at how I can push the memory and NB on this baby. Have a look


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 6, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @Durvelle27  Good and you ? I've been putting the screws to a new candidate. A 1090T and man I've really been enjoying this one. It seems I may have a really sweey piece here. Was tuning for a Super PI @ 4.0 challenge and have been surprised at how I can push the memory and NB on this baby. Have a look
> 
> View attachment 56490


I'm doing good. Just got into crunching and started back to benching


----------



## Johan45 (May 6, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm doing good. Just got into crunching and started back to benching


 Crunching as in F@H ? Oh I see it now the world community, what's that all about anyway?


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 6, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Crunching as in F@H ? Oh I see it now the world community, what's that all about anyway?


Yes WCD crunching


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 6, 2014)

About to go to school Ill be back and I will post the stuff you asked for


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I think the OP said somewhere in this string of posts that it was a Rev.4 but this will verify that. Thanks Random


He did say it was Rev. 4, but didn't seem too sure. This way we know for sure as well as what BIOS version he's using.


----------



## Johan45 (May 6, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> He did say it was Rev. 4, but didn't seem too sure. This way we know for sure as well as what BIOS version he's using.


 I know it's a different Rev but it's good to have you watching this one, he'll have the benefit of someone familiar with Giga's  bios. They're all foreign to me never had one. I was trying to help a post a while back with an old board and an Athlon. I had a heck of a time figuring out how to do an offset. Turns out it's dynamic voltage or similar ??? It didn't help that the poster himself really didn't know either.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I know it's a different Rev but it's good to have you watching this one, he'll have the benefit of someone familiar with Giga's  bios. They're all foreign to me never had one. I was trying to help a post a while back with an old board and an Athlon. I had a heck of a time figuring out how to do an offset. Turns out it's dynamic voltage or similar ??? It didn't help that the poster himself really didn't know either.


Yeah, that's kind of why I poked my head in on this one. You guys are great with the AMD chips, but I didn't see anyone in this conversation on a Giga 990FXA board. Granted, mine is a Rev. 3 and doesn't clock for crap, but the BIOSes should be similar enough that I can help point him in the right direction.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 7, 2014)

Got caught up today, I will post the stuff you requested tomorrow.

I believe Rev 4.0


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2014)

What about me? Lol I am running a giga 990fxa rev 1.1. Also get us a pic of your board so we can what rev it is. Rev 4 has different heat sink setup on it. Oh and I scored a rev 4 for cheap last night. Anyone say another 8350 rig this time for benching?


----------



## Johan45 (May 7, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What about me? Lol I am running a giga 990fxa rev 1.1. Also get us a pic of your board so we can what rev it is. Rev 4 has different heat sink setup on it. Oh and I scored a rev 4 for cheap last night. Anyone say another 8350 rig this time for benching?


 
OOps, sorry Madshot, I didn't realize you were sporting a Giga, Random and I had  some talk about his board a while ago and I just remembered he had one. But hey jump in any time the more the merrier.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> OOps, sorry Madshot, I didn't realize you were sporting a Giga, Random and I had  some talk about his board a while ago and I just remembered he had one. But hey jump in any time the more the merrier.


No problem buddy I was just playing around. I do have a rev 4 on it's was also.



On a side note, I drop the voltage on my 8350 from 1.36 to 1.33 and still stable and a decent temp drop to boot.


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2014)

Can I still be a member? This has been stable for over a year now...


----------



## m0nt3 (May 14, 2014)

cdawall said:


> Can I still be a member? This has been stable for over a year now...



What are your temps like on prime95? socket and core. Thanks, a HWMonitor screenshot would be awesome, from anyone with an FX processor overclocked. I am curious how my temps compare. Thanks.


----------



## suraswami (May 14, 2014)

cdawall said:


> Can I still be a member? This has been stable for over a year now...




Welcome back!!  Did you play Jumanji by any chance?  Got lost somewhere?  Longtime no see?




m0nt3 said:


> What are your temps like on prime95? socket and core. Thanks, a HWMonitor screenshot would be awesome, from anyone with an FX processor overclocked. I am curious how my temps compare. Thanks.



hey, I finally jumped into WC, installed TT Water 3.0 Performer with 2 x Cougar fans.  CPU @ 4.2 Ghz with 1.42v I hit max 47C core and 46C socket.  Last night I lowered the volts by .5v and the temps mostly hover around 39C core, max going to 43C, Socket temps are also somewhere around that range don't remember.  But it seems to be stable at 1.38v.  Its freaking hot in Southern California, I think those core temps seems to be holding good.

BTW those temps are while playing BF4 for 1+ hours.


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Welcome back!!  Did you play Jumanji by any chance?  Got lost somewhere?  Longtime no see?



Been busy working on the Jeep and Ranger. PC kinda fell off of the map. Figured I would jump in off and on.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 14, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Welcome back!!  Did you play Jumanji by any chance?  Got lost somewhere?  Longtime no see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you temp that on Prime 95 for about 20-30min? I am curious as to how the closed loop unit compare to my phanteks PH-TC14PE. Thanks.


----------



## suraswami (May 14, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> Could you temp that on Prime 95 for about 20-30min? I am curious as to how the closed loop unit compare to my phanteks PH-TC14PE. Thanks.



lol, I don't want to blow up my setup, may be I will post a 10 run IBT?


----------



## m0nt3 (May 14, 2014)

lol, ok IBT then, i'll also run it for comparison.


----------



## suraswami (May 15, 2014)

Here is screenshot.

Its 95F temp outside.  Turned off A/C 30 min before this run.

IBT run - 10 cycles loop
CPU volts - 1.36 - 1.38v
Speed - 4228 Mhz
CPU core - MAX temp - 49C
CPU socket - MAX temp - 50C
Board/VRM - MAX temp - 61C


----------



## suraswami (May 15, 2014)

Under volted by .5v and this is what I got (but only 4 runs).  Core max - 46C and Socket Max- 49C.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 15, 2014)

If TMPIN1 is your Socket temp, then I am really curious as to why I have such high socket temps.


----------



## suraswami (May 15, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> If TMPIN1 is your Socket temp, then I am really curious as to why I have such high socket temps.



Different boards read differently.  My other Gigabyte mATX AM3+ board reports high temps when compared to core temps and under load the alarm kicks in and annoys, I turned it off.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 15, 2014)

That is what mine does. Core temp is perfectly fine, but almost regardless of settings motherboard CPU temp always hits high 60's. Often times higher than the VRM temp.


----------



## suraswami (May 15, 2014)

Did you install the Asus monitoring software?  What are the temps reported on that?  May be HWMonitor reports it wrong?


----------



## m0nt3 (May 15, 2014)

they report the same, maybe 1C variance but they usually equal out. I am experimenting without LLC, as that seems to be the biggest culprit. 1.375 with very high LLC  (1.392V) cause the socket temp to reach 70C very quick, and thee back plate is very hot to the touch


----------



## suraswami (May 15, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> they report the same, maybe 1C variance but they usually equal out. I am experimenting without LLC, as that seems to be the biggest culprit. 1.375 with very high LLC  (1.392V) cause the socket temp to reach 70C very quick, and thee back plate is very hot to the touch



HWMonitor reports different socket temps when the machine is restarted or cold boot vs machine wake up from S3.  TMPIN1 reports VRM temp instead of CPU temp.  Only the core temps are accurate.

Did you check with AOD (newest version), it seems to report very accurate.

BTW my CPU seems to be stable @ 4.2 Ghz undervolted to 1.3v with High LLC reaching to 1.33v, temps during gaming never went above 40C.  Hopefully its stable with those settings .  From 52C to 40C with water cooling + voltage tweaking = awesome.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 15, 2014)

Yes, however, the new AOD doesn't show the temp, just degrees till max is reached, which is set for 70. and reports about the same as HWMonitor. Ran Prime95 Large FFT for 20min with fan on auto and LLC at regular 1.375V @ 4.5 socket temp was 62 and core temp stayed around 49.


----------



## suraswami (May 15, 2014)

Try Open Hardware Monitor.

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/

It has option to unhide all the sensors that the board reports.  HWMonitor doesn't report proper readings on the ECS board, but this one shows all the ones the board reports, you can select which one you want to see.  Few hidden ones were the actual ones that we need lol.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Try Open Hardware Monitor.
> 
> http://openhardwaremonitor.org/
> 
> It has option to unhide all the sensors that the board reports.  HWMonitor doesn't report proper readings on the ECS board, but this one shows all the ones the board reports, you can select which one you want to see.  Few hidden ones were the actual ones that we need lol.


Was going to post that myself. It helped on the Giga 990FX.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 15, 2014)

I believe the temps are accurate, LLC is just murdering the temp. I did try openhwmon and temps reported the same. The slightest voltage adjustment just has a dramatic effect on temp. The socket temp seems to have a direct correlation to the VRM temp. Half tempted to put in my Phenom II X6 and see if the temp would still read as high at the same given voltage.


----------



## suraswami (May 15, 2014)

did you stick a fan on the VRM to see if there is any change?  I have an old socket A 70mm fan blowing on to the VRM sink.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 15, 2014)

no, not really any room with the Heatsink, it takes up all the room around the CPU.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 16, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> no, not really any room with the Heatsink, it takes up all the room around the CPU.



Well there's your problem. You mentioned LLC has a direct effect on your socket temps, well, higher LLC puts a higher strain on the VRMs. These FX-8xxx really put one hell of a load on the power delivery section of any board. Do whatever you can to at least get _some_ airflow over those VRMs.


----------



## suraswami (May 16, 2014)

or you can use Antec spot cool.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2014)

suraswami said:


> or you can use Antec spot cool.



I like my method!!!


----------



## suraswami (May 16, 2014)

LOL, that's what I did too but a smaller fan ha ha.  He has big ass air cooler and he said there is not enough room to stick a fan.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Scott (May 16, 2014)

I can run this all day long. CPU is delidded and on high end water.


----------



## Johan45 (May 17, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> I believe the temps are accurate, LLC is just murdering the temp. I did try openhwmon and temps reported the same. The slightest voltage adjustment just has a dramatic effect on temp. The socket temp seems to have a direct correlation to the VRM temp. Half tempted to put in my Phenom II X6 and see if the temp would still read as high at the same given voltage.


 The phenom won't draw on your board anything like the FX. One thing that helped me alot on my M5A was a small fan on the back of the mobo like this


----------



## suraswami (May 17, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> View attachment 56733



Holy crap, how did you manage to put that monster on that board!!

Ok may be can you put the CPU to the settings I have and post your temps?

CPU - 4.2Ghz @ 1.3v with very high LLC, HT @ 2.4 and NB at 2.2.

With that settings while gaming the CPU core maintains a steady 38C and spikes occasionally to 41C.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 19, 2014)

Alright, I come to you AMD guys with a question.
A buddy has this board. He's currently on an Athlon II X2 240. He does not have the money to build a new system, and the rest of his system is pretty decent (4GB of DDR2 1066, Radeon 5950). What would be a good, affordable upgrade for his CPU? He'd like at least a quad-core.
Originally he told me it was an AM3/AM3+ board, so my immediate thought was to just pick up an FX-4300, but that obviously won't work in this board 
Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## suraswami (May 19, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Alright, I come to you AMD guys with a question.
> A buddy has this board. He's currently on an Athlon II X2 240. He does not have the money to build a new system, and the rest of his system is pretty decent (4GB of DDR2 1066, Radeon 5950). What would be a good, affordable upgrade for his CPU? He'd like at least a quad-core.
> Originally he told me it was an AM3/AM3+ board, so my immediate thought was to just pick up an FX-4300, but that obviously won't work in this board
> Thanks in advance, guys.



That link to the gigabyte site seems to be broken.  Can you post the model of the board?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 19, 2014)

suraswami said:


> That link to the gigabyte site seems to be broken.  Can you post the model of the board?


It's a GA-MA78LM-S2. Not sure of revision just yet.


----------



## suraswami (May 19, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> It's a GA-MA78LM-S2. Not sure of revision just yet.



I had that board for a brief period, It unlocked my Phenom II X2 555 to X4 and clocked it to 4 Ghz. Since it doesn't have VRM sinks I would say best bet for long term stability is to get a 95w PII X4 (AM3).  If you can find a 960T would be better (has turbo if the user cares for it).


----------



## Random Murderer (May 19, 2014)

suraswami said:


> unlocked my Phenom II X2 555 to X4


Ha, I had forgotten this was even a thing. Alright, we'll try unlocking his X2 first, then look into getting an AM3 PII X4. Thanks.


----------



## suraswami (May 19, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Ha, I had forgotten this was even a thing. Alright, we'll try unlocking his X2 first, then look into getting an AM3 PII X4. Thanks.



Athlon II X2 240 - this cpu is most probably not based of Deneb core.  I have that chip and it should have 2 x 1MB L2 cache, if so you cannot unlock it to a quad.  Though I have seen few people unlock these to a Opteron with unlocked multiplier!!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...II-X2-240-Unlock-to-Opteron-1300-Multiple-25X


----------



## Random Murderer (May 19, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Athlon II X2 240 - this cpu is most probably not based of Deneb core.  I have that chip and it should have 2 x 1MB L2 cache, if so you cannot unlock it to a quad.  Though I have seen few people unlock these to a Opteron with unlocked multiplier!!
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...II-X2-240-Unlock-to-Opteron-1300-Multiple-25X


You're right, it's a Regor core. Still worth a shot, free performance for a starving student if it works.


----------



## Johan45 (May 20, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Athlon II X2 240 - this cpu is most probably not based of Deneb core.  I have that chip and it should have 2 x 1MB L2 cache, if so you cannot unlock it to a quad.  Though I have seen few people unlock these to a Opteron with unlocked multiplier!!
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...II-X2-240-Unlock-to-Opteron-1300-Multiple-25X





Random Murderer said:


> You're right, it's a Regor core. Still worth a shot, free performance for a starving student if it works.


You're right Swami, I have an AII 250 and it's a native dual core. I checked that thread and it looks as if it only worked on ECS boards. It also didn't look very reliable/stable.  That Giga board doesn't have much of a power section so I wouldn't try to run an X6 on it but if he could find a decent PII 955, that would work. Many of them that I have seen will hit 4.0G with 1.4-1.45v. Their nice little CPUs


----------



## m0nt3 (May 20, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> The phenom won't draw on your board anything like the FX. One thing that helped me alot on my M5A was a small fan on the back of the mobo like this
> 
> View attachment 56735



I just did something similar. I swapped the side panels around on my Corsair 400R which puts a 120mm fan also right on the the mounting backplate, certainly helped improved socket temp. at 4.44Ghz 1.325 in BIOS (very high LLC) 1.344V socket temp peak 61C and core temp peak 55 under Prime95 30min so far.


----------



## Johan45 (May 20, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> I just did something similar. I swapped the side panels around on my Corsair 400R which puts a 120mm fan also right on the the mounting backplate, certainly helped improved socket temp. at 4.44Ghz 1.325 in BIOS (very high LLC) 1.344V socket temp peak 61C and core temp peak 55 under Prime95 30min so far.


 That worked out pretty handy now didn't it.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 20, 2014)

Indeed it did, even lowered VRM temp as well.


----------



## Johan45 (May 20, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> Indeed it did, even lowered VRM temp as well.


 
You've just given yourself another 10c to play with which is great results. Those 8 core FX really work a boards power system.


----------



## suraswami (May 20, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> I just did something similar. I swapped the side panels around on my Corsair 400R which puts a 120mm fan also right on the the mounting backplate, certainly helped improved socket temp. at 4.44Ghz 1.325 in BIOS (very high LLC) 1.344V socket temp peak 61C and core temp peak 55 under Prime95 30min so far.


I still don't understand why the temps are so high, my 8320 when I was pumping more volts (1.4) and at 4.2 with air cooling and IBT 10 run loop never went over 48C core and VRM around 60C, gaming will increase the temps because of video card, core temps went to 52C.  Now that I have AIO water cooling and lowered the volts, my core temp never goes more than 40C even while gaming.


----------



## Johan45 (May 20, 2014)

suraswami said:


> I still don't understand why the temps are so high, my 8320 when I was pumping more volts (1.4) and at 4.2 with air cooling and IBT 10 run loop never went over 48C core and VRM around 60C, gaming will increase the temps because of video card, core temps went to 52C.  Now that I have AIO water cooling and lowered the volts, my core temp never goes more than 40C even while gaming.


 Maybe it's P95 that's causing the added heat.  I noticed that with IBT unless you run it on very high ram count the cores don't get as hot as they do with P95.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 20, 2014)

I don't think prime plays well with the FX architecture. I have ran it for 10hours+ same config may not last 10min sometimes. Its certainly odd, might be related to ASUS TurbeV Evo software, instead of rebooting I tried adjusting Vcore through the software and cores 1 and/or 2 will fail in a matter of minutes. Runs fine after a reboot and setting voltage via BIOS. Starting to take prime fx results with a spoon full of salt.


----------



## suraswami (May 20, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Maybe it's P95 that's causing the added heat.  I noticed that with IBT unless you run it on very high ram count the cores don't get as hot as they do with P95.



But he did post his 10 loop run with IBT and the socket temp still went to 61C.  So somewhere something is reporting wrong.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> I like my method!!!



lol


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> lol



It works great- just wish the 8350 in it wasn't such a crappy overclocker... starts getting too hot even at 4.2Ghz*

*bought when AMD was most likely starting to bin the 8350's for the 9370/9590 parts


----------



## m0nt3 (May 20, 2014)

Ran another 10 loop IBT socket peak 65C core peak 59C. But to be fair it is almost 85F in my house. as opposed to 70F last run.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> It works great- just wish the 8350 in it wasn't such a crappy overclocker... starts getting too hot even at 4.2Ghz*
> 
> *bought when AMD was most likely starting to bin the 8350's for the 9370/9590 parts


I know the feeling bud. Took 3 tries before i actually got a good clocking FX-8350 but that was about 1-3 months before the FX-9xxx released


----------



## suraswami (May 20, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> View attachment 56733



Question - before this monster cooler, did you not have the H55?  Was the temps similar?


----------



## m0nt3 (May 20, 2014)

I had the H60 and temps improved slightly with the new cooler, I was getting worried about pump failure as it was over two years old.


----------



## Johan45 (May 21, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> I don't think prime plays well with the FX architecture. I have ran it for 10hours+ same config may not last 10min sometimes. Its certainly odd, might be related to ASUS TurbeV Evo software, instead of rebooting I tried adjusting Vcore through the software and cores 1 and/or 2 will fail in a matter of minutes. Runs fine after a reboot and setting voltage via BIOS. Starting to take prime fx results with a spoon full of salt.


 
Definately uninstall Turbo evo. It can be very flaky software.  You're right in your suspicions.



suraswami said:


> But he did post his 10 loop run with IBT and the socket temp still went to 61C.  So somewhere something is reporting wrong.


 
As for the temps I would put money on better airflow. That 400R at stock has 3 fans, don't know how many if any mont3 has added but when I had my FX in a case , I had 300CFM+ moving through the case. If it were mine I'd remove the HD cage that blocks all the air from moving, take the 2 120s that come with it and put them up top as exhaust. Then get a couple of higher CFM fans for the front like these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233101 they even have the white LEDs with variable speed and 90CFM. One quick test is to run with the side cover off and see if the temps drop at all.


----------



## Pehla (May 23, 2014)

can someone recomend air cooler to 40€ on this site???
alternate.be
i try to compare some of them my self...,but  its not always the price that show item value!!
i will refill my system spec so in next few days you can help me OC my cpu to be 24/7 stable and cool  (fx 8320)


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 23, 2014)

Pehla said:


> can someone recomend air cooler to 40€ on this site???
> alternate.be
> i try to compare some of them my self...,but  its not always the price that show item value!!
> i will refill my system spec so in next few days you can help me OC my cpu to be 24/7 stable and cool  (fx 8320)


http://www.alternate.be/Thermaltake/NiC-F4/html/product/1073072?tk=7&lk=6098
Best you'll do on that site in your price range.


----------



## Pehla (May 23, 2014)

i was lookin for that one for some time!! i doo like two fans on it,and direct heat pipe contact!! but look a litle more... pls
a few more € is not that big a deal lets say to 45€!!


----------



## Johan45 (May 23, 2014)

Pehla said:


> can someone recomend air cooler to 40€ on this site???
> alternate.be
> i try to compare some of them my self...,but  its not always the price that show item value!!
> i will refill my system spec so in next few days you can help me OC my cpu to be 24/7 stable and cool  (fx 8320)


This one is a bit over at 45 Euro but is a decent cooler http://www.alternate.be/Scythe/Mugen-4-PCGH/html/product/1097611?click_HPL=8706

@Mr.Scott  Hey how's it hanging Scotty


----------



## n0tiert (May 24, 2014)

Pehla said:


> i was lookin for that one for some time!! i doo like two fans on it,and direct heat pipe contact!! but look a litle more... pls
> a few more € is not that big a deal lets say to 45€!!



this one has pretty good results:

Review:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-U9B_SE2/

Price: 49.95 €
http://www.alternate.de/Noctua/NH-U9B-SE2-CPU-Kühler/html/product/143408?


----------



## Rannick1982 (May 24, 2014)

Here is mine:  http://valid.x86.fr/tm5sl4


----------



## Johan45 (May 24, 2014)

Dionysus said:


> Here is mine:  http://valid.x86.fr/tm5sl4


Looks god so far !


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> It works great- just wish the 8350 in it wasn't such a crappy overclocker... starts getting too hot even at 4.2Ghz*
> 
> *bought when AMD was most likely starting to bin the 8350's for the 9370/9590 parts


I must have a decent 8350 then because under full load with air cooler it runs low 40's at 4.4



Random Murderer said:


> Alright, I come to you AMD guys with a question.
> A buddy has this board. He's currently on an Athlon II X2 240. He does not have the money to build a new system, and the rest of his system is pretty decent (4GB of DDR2 1066, Radeon 5950). What would be a good, affordable upgrade for his CPU? He'd like at least a quad-core.
> Originally he told me it was an AM3/AM3+ board, so my immediate thought was to just pick up an FX-4300, but that obviously won't work in this board
> Thanks in advance, guys.


I would say a 955 or a 960 would be your best bet if not overclocking. Trying to find a 95w x6 my prove to be difficult.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 27, 2014)

Well I went and fitted a occool waterblock instead of my old skool Tt one and im having some success at reigning in my temps , at my regular daily clocks im ten degrees better off nice.
I did have a slight gfx card issue though , wasn't quite making contact with the power pins of pciex1slot due to contact burn.
still ,, , working on a smile worthy oc im at 5050ghz atm 62 top temp


----------



## Johan45 (May 27, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Well I went and fitted a occool waterblock instead of my old skool Tt one and im having some success at reigning in my temps , at my regular daily clocks im ten degrees better off nice.
> I did have a slight gfx card issue though , wasn't quite making contact with the power pins of pciex1slot due to contact burn.
> still ,, , working on a smile worthy oc im at 5050ghz atm 62 top temp



Cooling is king on these puppies, nice clock BTW, what's your voltage like.
@Random Murderer speaking of the 955BE I just took mine to 5.0 tonight http://valid.canardpc.com/rg4ph1


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 28, 2014)

Definitely needs more effort and tuning then I had tonight crashes now and again normally idleing 1.53coreV


----------



## Rannick1982 (May 28, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I must have a decent 8350 then because under full load with air cooler it runs low 40's at 4.4



I usually get around 45-47 under gaming load with mine, but I suspect that the H80 I have isn't able to dissipate the heat as nicely as a custom loop, and the gpu's (OC'd 10%) keeping it a little warmer.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey guys, new owner of an FX-8320. I'm trying to understand the best way to monitor temps. I'm going by AMD OD atm with its Thermal Margin but using OCCT to test for stability. OCCT has hit a max of 77C but AMD OD TM maight touch -.5 but only briefly then climb back up to 2. 

My clock is 4300mhz every thing stock except Vcore should be 1.418 with VID showing at 1.4 V.


----------



## Irony (Jun 1, 2014)

It's gotten to 77c? That is quite hot for these.

 I use open hardware monitor


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2014)

Irony said:


> It's gotten to 77c? That is quite hot for these.
> 
> I use open hardware monitor



Which do you look at, Temp #1 or #2?

Temp 1 is in line with OCCT temp 2 is 11C cooler than temp 1.

I'm really trying to figure out if it is unusally high or not so I can determine if I need to remove my paste or not.

And I hate doing it since I'm afraid the IC diamond may damage my CPU or heat sink, but its the only High performance paste I have. I may have put to much and I never know how it spreads.

EDIT:

Well TEMP 2 isn't ever changing so I guess it is temp 1. Maybe tomorrow I'll check my paste and just reapply to know whats going on.


----------



## Irony (Jun 1, 2014)

There should be one called CPU core, that temperature is the one you wanna look at. 

I always have trouble with thermal paste, I always either have it squeezed out all over the edges or one little dot in the middle, lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2014)

Irony said:


> There should be one called CPU core, that temperature is the one you wanna look at.
> 
> I always have trouble with thermal paste, I always either have it squeezed out all over the edges or one little dot in the middle, lol



Well that is much lower also that fluctuates a lot. Bouncing around 20-30C on Idle.


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just recently got an FX-8320 building a new system after my PSU failed taking out the old MB with it, 4870 went not too long after. So I was forced to build the system in my specs. Here's the best OC I've managed on air so far but I didn't got too far on the voltage.





BTW Can I join the Club... was in the Phenom club, but no longer own a phenom

PS: the temp in that validation is under load, I was running Prime95 when I validated


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 2, 2014)

chuck216 said:


> Just recently got an FX-8320 building a new system after my PSU failed taking out the old MB with it, 4870 went not too long after. So I was forced to build the system in my specs. Here's the best OC I've managed on air so far but I didn't got too far on the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that stable for you? Also what are your temps?


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 2, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Is that stable for you? Also what are your temps?



Stable enough to run prime95, and 3dmark through a full run temp reaches ~70c under full load as you can see voltage wasn't that high.. only 1.45v Idle temp is around 30c in a 25c room


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 2, 2014)

chuck216 said:


> Stable enough to run prime95, and 3dmark through a full run temp reaches ~70c under full load as you can see voltage wasn't that high.. only 1.45v Idle temp is around 30c in a 25c room



Now is that core? If so then i take it my heat sink is doing just fine.


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 2, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Now is that core? If so then i take it my heat sink is doing just fine.



Honestly not sure, it's the CPU reading in the latest version of Cpuid HWMonitor.  Whichever that is reading core or socket. 

Oh and FYI in your system specs.. the fx-8320/50 series is a Piledriver not a Bulldozer
 Bulldozer was the 8100 series.

About the Heatsink it's apples and oranges, my HSF is a downdraft type running a high cfm fan that not only cools my CPU but also the memory, vrms on the MB below it. That and my case I've got tons of airflow.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 2, 2014)

chuck216 said:


> Just recently got an FX-8320 building a new system after my PSU failed taking out the old MB with it, 4870 went not too long after. So I was forced to build the system in my specs. Here's the best OC I've managed on air so far but I didn't got too far on the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a decent clock for that CPU and voltage, Nice!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 2, 2014)

chuck216 said:


> Stable enough to run prime95, and 3dmark through a full run temp reaches ~70c under full load as you can see voltage wasn't that high.. only 1.45v Idle temp is around 30c in a 25c room



Are you 100% sure that it is stable and not throttling? You have one of the dreaded Rev 3.0 boards like I do, the power section is dookie and throttles like a B. Best that I could get was 4.4 before it started throttling cores back. While stress testing, right click inside the CPU-Z window to bring up the core list and just watch the speeds as it Primes. If it's throttling, you'll see sporadic drops in speed across various cores.


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 3, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Are you 100% sure that it is stable and not throttling? You have one of the dreaded Rev 3.0 boards like I do, the power section is dookie and throttles like a B. Best that I could get was 4.4 before it started throttling cores back. While stress testing, right click inside the CPU-Z window to bring up the core list and just watch the speeds as it Primes. If it's throttling, you'll see sporadic drops in speed across various cores.



Absolutely sure I disabled all throttling options in the BIOS and my HSF keeps the mosfets nice and cool.  I don't run at that speed normally though it's nice to know I could If I wanted to. Not sure just how good it is on air though.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 3, 2014)

chuck216 said:


> Honestly not sure, it's the CPU reading in the latest version of Cpuid HWMonitor.  Whichever that is reading core or socket.
> 
> .


 
The CPU reading is the socket temp and the package is the core temp on the CPU when using HWMonitor.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 12, 2014)

'ssup people? Long time has passed, doesn't it? 

Need to know something as usual: decided to go for another liquid cooling kit, cause found some reviews that show that this kit is better & cheaper than H2O-320 Elite. This kit: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsra750rxwak1.html Will still set me off considerable amount of cash, but according to reviews it's cheaper & quieter than 320 Elite & the only downside of it is it'll take a bit more time to install in chassis than 320 Elite. Tell me cause tomorrow or next Sunday I'm going to buy either of these 2 & have to know from any of you how's this XSPC kit really works. Cheers, keep headbangin'!!!!


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 12, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> 'ssup people? Long time has passed, doesn't it?
> 
> Need to know something as usual: decided to go for another liquid cooling kit, cause found some reviews that show that this kit is better & cheaper than H2O-320 Elite. This kit: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsra750rxwak1.html Will still set me off considerable amount of cash, but according to reviews it's cheaper & quieter than 320 Elite & the only downside of it is it'll take a bit more time to install in chassis than 320 Elite. Tell me cause tomorrow or next Sunday I'm going to buy either of these 2 & have to know from any of you how's this XSPC kit really works. Cheers, keep headbangin'!!!!


 I think you'd be better off with that raystorm kit, I quite often recommend the starter kits over the AIOs. They're flexible, usually good quality and you can add and remove parts when needed. The pump looks decent well at least the flow does at 750 Lph. Good move yutja


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 12, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> 'ssup people? Long time has passed, doesn't it?
> 
> Need to know something as usual: decided to go for another liquid cooling kit, cause found some reviews that show that this kit is better & cheaper than H2O-320 Elite. This kit: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsra750rxwak1.html Will still set me off considerable amount of cash, but according to reviews it's cheaper & quieter than 320 Elite & the only downside of it is it'll take a bit more time to install in chassis than 320 Elite. Tell me cause tomorrow or next Sunday I'm going to buy either of these 2 & have to know from any of you how's this XSPC kit really works. Cheers, keep headbangin'!!!!


I'm about to buy this XSPC  myself.

Wish I had the extra 60 to get that one.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 12, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm about to buy this XSPC  myself.
> 
> Wish I had the extra 60 to get that one.


That's a good kit, at least from everything I've heard.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 12, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I think you'd be better off with that raystorm kit, I quite often recommend the starter kits over the AIOs. They're flexible, usually good quality and you can add and remove parts when needed. The pump looks decent well at least the flow does at 750 Lph. Good move yutja



I'm also checking out how to install the kit in my case (HAF 932), haven't thought about tubes, coolant & fans for it though: what coolant, tubes & fans will you recommend? Tubes & coolant i'll get from Gary (sidewindercomputers guy), fans - from PC store in my city. Thanx for info & cheering up man, regardless. 



AphexDreamer said:


> I'm about to buy this XSPC  myself.
> 
> Wish I had the extra 60 to get that one.



Good luck man, probably good choice too. What clock do you intend to reach? 4.8GHz? 5.0GHz? Cheers, keep headbangin'.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 12, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> I'm also checking out how to install the kit in my case (HAF 932), haven't thought about tubes, coolant & fans for it though: what coolant, tubes & fans will you recommend? Tubes & coolant i'll get from Gary (sidewindercomputers guy), fans - from PC store in my city. Thanx for info & cheering up man, regardless.
> 
> 
> .


 
If you're getting that kit it comes with 3 x 120 fans, tubing and some biocide looks like all you'd need is some distilled water.  It also appear to be plenty of room in the top of that case for the rad even in push pull. You'd lose the bays at the front most likely but it'll fit.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 12, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> If you're getting that kit it comes with 3 x 120 fans, tubing and some biocide looks like all you'd need is some distilled water.  It also appear to be plenty of room in the top of that case for the rad even in push pull. You'd lose the bays at the front most likely but it'll fit.



Yeah, just checked again, comes with PT Nuke; about tubing: 2 Meters of Clear 7/16″ Hose - that one? And as for res: according to some forums I checked few got lucky or actually installed res with no probs in front bay of 932.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 12, 2014)

It looks like it'll take up two bays hence the name dual bay res/pump and if I'm not mistaken that 932 has 7, 5.25" bays , no?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 12, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> It looks like it'll take up two bays hence the name dual bay res/pump and if I'm not mistaken that 932 has 7, 5.25" bays , no?



6 5.25" bays actually & one of them is already occupied with ASUS DRW-20B1LT DVD-RW drive. Will still have room for this bay res. The case have hole for fillport  & according to vid over YouTubes I checked it fits nearly perfect the bay res's fillport.  Got myself covered. Well atleast i hope i do. 

*EDIT*

Got the "Email Me When Back In Stock" option when decided to purchase this Raystorm 750 RX360 kit & [un]surprisingly all Swiftech's stuff is in stock. Visited the FrozenCPU site, no kits, only groups of sh*t like separate blocks/res's/tubing/etc.... Clicked the "Email Me When Back In Stock" option, how long it'll take? Next week i hope i'll have it just ordered. Gotta email Gary, wanna read his answer bout it.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 13, 2014)

That's a bummer, I know frozencpu has kits though, here's a page http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g59...C_Water_Cooling_Kits-XSPC_Kits_360-Page1.html They also have kits from different manufacturers.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2014)

@sneekypeet has an Alphacool kit with a D5 pump in his FS thread for $150 shipped ($290 retail) 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/peets-rock-bottom-deals.136261/


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 13, 2014)

EX360 & RX360 - any difference between two in performance & how each compares to H2O-320 Elite? Man, this liquid cooling sh*t needs way too much attention.  And the prices, 209.99$ is max I'm willing to pay seriously man. I'd stay with SideWinderComputers, but thanx for suggestion. I'll google the AX360 & EX360 reviews though, that's given.

2Norton:

209.99$ is my budget. Nice looking kit regardless, 3 or 2 fans rad?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 13, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> 209.99$ is my budget. Nice looking kit regardless, 3 or 2 fans rad?



It is a 240mm rad, but it is also triple the thickness of most others, so you will get triple rad performance with less length. The thickness may create its own issues though.

I also assume from the way you write out US dollars in your text, that you are not in the States either are you?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 13, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> I'm also checking out how to install the kit in my case (HAF 932), haven't thought about tubes, coolant & fans for it though: what coolant, tubes & fans will you recommend? Tubes & coolant i'll get from Gary (sidewindercomputers guy), fans - from PC store in my city. Thanx for info & cheering up man, regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck man, probably good choice too. What clock do you intend to reach? 4.8GHz? 5.0GHz? Cheers, keep headbangin'.



We'll see what my temps are and go from there.


sneekypeet said:


> It is a 240mm rad, but it is also triple the thickness of most others, so you will get triple rad performance with less length. The thickness may create its own issues though.
> 
> I also assume from the way you write out US dollars in your text, that you are not in the States either are you?



I would have gotten yours if I had known about it. But alas they have already shipped my XSPC Kit.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 13, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> It is a 240mm rad, but it is also triple the thickness of most others, so you will get triple rad performance with less length. The thickness may create its own issues though.
> 
> I also assume from the way you write out US dollars in your text, that you are not in the States either are you?



Clearance shouldn't be the issue with HAF 932. Though i have to admit i don't know if the res will fit in front bay, would like to know: case have the hole for fillport above all 5.25" bays (you probably know it), will really suit me if it does.

Yeah, in Israel. I got used to type/write it just like that, sum & watermark right after another/without space. Why'd you ask?  Good stuff you sell there regardless, good luck.

P.S. Like i said - 209.99$ is my budget, tops. Below it? Much better. lol Cheers, keep headbangin'! 

*EDIT*

Johan45 - what liquid other than default liquid do I need from AX360's FrozenCPU page? None? Any? I think i'm not gonna wait til i get email from SideWinderComputers & just get the kit from FrozenCPU. XSPC EC6 Coolant - 1L Blood Red & Free Dead-Water Biocidal Drops (default distilled additive) or just plain Dead-Water?


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi!

I have AMD FX-8320 @ 5033Mhz _(vcore = 1.392V) _
18/19°C IDLE / 35°C Load Temp _(with Corsair H110 cooling)_





I have replaced corsair 140mm fans by 2x Akasa Viper 140mm,
lateral fans 2x Akasa Viper 140mm, under the tower 1x Akasa Piranha,
and 1x corsair AF120 for HDD cage. My 500R with 10 fans in PWM set with Speedfan 

Stable OC 24/7


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 19, 2014)

URBAN303 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have AMD FX-8320 @ 5033Mhz _(vcore = 1.392V) _
> 18/19°C IDLE / 35°C Load Temp _(with Corsair H110 cooling)_
> ...


I get my loop kit today. I'm guess its the low temps that help keep it stable? Because I need 1.4 just for 4.3 ghz. Granted each chip is unique that is quite a difference. I'll do some extensive testing once my loop is all setup.


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 19, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> I get my loop kit today. I'm guess its the low temps that help keep it stable? Because I need 1.4 just for 4.3 ghz. Granted each chip is unique that is quite a difference. I'll do some extensive testing once my loop is all setup.



CPU Load temp = 35°C max (but radiator 67/70°C).
Currently temperatures climate warms with the arrival of summer.
I monitor the cpu temperature but not exceeding 35 ° C; I think the vcore difference is due to the motherboard and ventilation air of the case.
140mm Akasa Viper airflow is 110CFM for each fan which contributes to a good flow of air in the case.

edit: _Ambient air 30°C in my room_. _In case of temperature rise I have a conditioned air colone can refresh the air admitted from the side.

edit²: For this summer : I think I have 2x120mm instead of below the radiator. For Push-Push with the AIO Corsair H110; check but it must pass ^^ The 140mm is not possible they abut against the memory modules of motherboard.
_


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 19, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Johan45 - what liquid other than default liquid do I need from AX360's FrozenCPU page? None? Any? I think i'm not gonna wait til i get email from SideWinderComputers & just get the kit from FrozenCPU. XSPC EC6 Coolant - 1L Blood Red & Free Dead-Water Biocidal Drops (default distilled additive) or just plain Dead-Water?


Sorry I missedthe dit Yutja. My opinion is nothing but distilled water and a kill coil or biocide. Dyes typically will have some sort of solid particulate in them and cause you to empty your loop more often. Keep in mind when building that you will need to drain, flush and refill that loop twice a year. If you really want some colour get coloured tubing.

@URBAN303  If you ambient temp is 30c there's no way your load temp can be the same, just not possible. You should use something like HWMonitor free version and check package temp ( keep to 60c or lower) and socket ( 70c or lower) while your system is under load. That temp of 70c at radiator makes me wonder if you're seeing the right temps.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 20, 2014)

Johan45 & the rest, thanx a lot guys, but it'll have to wait: I didn't had time, nor moneys to invest into anything I mentioned, but I still wanted liquid cooling kit; resorted for closed loop, in this case Corsair's Hydro series H110. Hey, it's still counts as water cooling, right? lol Will just have to take care of ambient room temp & temp inside the case, but still got that covered, no sweat. According to the forums I visited, max [stable] OC people could reach with that FX-8350+H110 combo was ranging between 4.7/4.9GHz. Close enough to 5.0GHz. See what I could squeeze out of my 8350. Thanx for all the input people, will definitely know where to look for answers, once get myself some better liquid cooling & sh*t.


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 20, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @URBAN303  If you ambient temp is 30c there's no way your load temp can be the same, just not possible. You should use something like HWMonitor free version and check package temp ( keep to 60c or lower) and socket ( 70c or lower) while your system is under load. That temp of 70c at radiator makes me wonder if you're seeing the right temps.



I have a material Rheobus and my sensors are arranged thank you. It does not do every day 30 ° C in the room lol but more summer approaches more the temperature approaching and even exceeding it. Late July and early August will be 35 ° C day and night and sometimes more I love the weather but not the heatwave so Air Conditioned in the room requires _(but for me first)_

edit : This winter idle cpu was 16/18°C and load was 27/30°C
70°C is the temperature at the inlet of the radiator. Output it drops to 30/32°C.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 20, 2014)

URBAN303 said:


> 70°C is the temperature at the inlet of the radiator. Output it drops to 30/32°C.


 
That's what I was picking up on yesterday, if the water is entering the rad at 70c then it's leaving the CPU at 70c. This tells me that the CPU is hot. Either that or there's some miscommunication going on here.  If the water leaving the rad is 30c and the CPU is 30c where does the heat come from to get the water to 70c. ??

@YautjaLord  Good luck with the new toy!!


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 20, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> That's what I was picking up on yesterday, if the water is entering the rad at 70c then it's leaving the CPU at 70c. This tells me that the CPU is hot. Either that or there's some miscommunication going on here.  If the water leaving the rad is 30c and the CPU is 30c where does the heat come from to get the water to 70c. ??
> 
> @YautjaLord  Good luck with the new toy!!



True! I think it's my English that fact that it was misunderstood


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 20, 2014)

So! When my ^^ CPU heated to 36°C -> my radiator = 49/50 ° C.
But when my CPU is at 100% utilization on 8 cores, radiator ranges from 67/70°C to keep the CPU 35°C/37°C ...
*Is it better?* ^^

notes:_If it was the CPU at 70 ° C. I will inevitably BSoD. But this is not the case ^^ pump is not hot_


----------



## d1nky (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm confused, I thought the conductivity of water wasn't efficient like that.

70c water is quite damn hot. Wouldn't there be heat transfer back into the CPU at those temps?!


Whenever I've seen water temps vs block/CPU temps the water is always slightly less, which gives the cooling effect!

Edit: what happens if you have a chip that has around 200 watt and a few GPUs the same, would the water be boiling then?!


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 20, 2014)

okay it's verified The problematic = it's my english ^^ sorry ^^


----------



## d1nky (Jun 20, 2014)

URBAN303 said:


> okay it's verified The problematic = it's my english ^^ sorry ^^




Dont apologise unless you live under a bridge.. 

Damn some of us use <0c water and still get 50c on these chips. When on my PC I'll find a chart and formula that shows the conductivity of water and heat source.


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 20, 2014)

In France the buildings are not wood nor plywood lol I do not see the connection with the bridge but my building is stone effect (no brick construction) ^^ There'm relatively fresh even in summer.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 20, 2014)

@URBAN303 Something just doesn't add up, like D1nky says it just doesn't work that way.
Could you do us all a favour and download HWMonitor free version. Then take a pic of it open while the PC is loaded with say P95 blend?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally got my loop in. Had a small leak at first but now after 4 hours of leak free pump operation I've decided to install everything and get my rig up and running.

I'll be running OC tests with it soon.

Simple OCCT Test to see how effective the cooler is and I went from 62C core to 46C. 16C Difference! Pretty sweet. And that is with the AC off, its like 80F in my room.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 21, 2014)

here youll see that water has a thermal conductivity of 0.58, which is better than air but pretty crap compared to metals. This means that water could never be hotter than the cpu because of its inefficiency of conductivity, and if it was then heat would be transferred back to the metal of the cpu.

someone clever could calculate the heat output and show roughly water temperature, but i cant.

also martinsliquidlab does some really thorough testing, which shows this.

and i meant trolls live under bridges.....


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 21, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Finally got my loop in. Had a small leak at first but now after 4 hours of leak free pump operation I've decided to install everything and get my rig up and running.
> 
> I'll be running OC tests with it soon.
> 
> Simple OCCT Test to see how effective the cooler is and I went from 62C core to 46C. 16C Difference! Pretty sweet. And that is with the AC off, its like 80F in my room.


 That's some great results.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 21, 2014)

So it seems like I'm stable at 4.5Ghz with 1.4375 volts in bios jumping to 1.45 max on load. With temps between 44-47C. I tried to push 4.6Ghz but it seems like I need another .3 volts to make it stable and I'm not sure that is a fair trade. Going to enjoy 4.5 Ghz for a bit and the shoot for higher later on.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 21, 2014)

URBAN303 said:


> okay it's verified The problematic = it's my english ^^ sorry ^^


No its not your English and people on here have had this cpu at 5ghz with much better cooling and it doesn't work the way you are saying, it seems like your temp should be way way higher than the input at rad water temp.
Like KILL cpu higher.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 21, 2014)

Same stuff as AphexDreamer, except at 1.4v CPU voltage, 1.2v CPU/NB voltage. Here's the CPU-Z validation pic:







CPU-Z definitely messing with stuff/misbehaves/etc..., cause each time i get into BIOS to check CPU's temps they in the 35 degrees C & that's idle, last time i checked them after some quick C:R session they ranged in 52-53 degrees C. lol I'll probably play with HAF 932's fans, guess i placed them all wrong after installing this H110; my ambient room temp is above 25 degrees C i bet as well, probably 30 & up even though it's ventilated. Will go for 4.6/4.7GHz, after i'll take care of all these issues.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2014)

So, as long as my core temp is < 62C and my Socket temp < 72C does it matter how much voltage I pump to the chip? I read somewhere that the volt limit is 1.55, is that for safety reasons, hardware limitation, or what? 

Also does that mean that anything less than 1.55 is safe for 24/7 usage as long as my temps are good? I've never had cooling good enough where I had to worry about being able to reach the CPU's voltage limit.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 22, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> So, as long as my core temp is < 62C and my Socket temp < 72C does it matter how much voltage I pump to the chip? I read somewhere that the volt limit is 1.55, is that for safety reasons, hardware limitation, or what?
> 
> Also does that mean that anything less than 1.55 is safe for 24/7 usage as long as my temps are good? I've never had cooling good enough where I had to worry about being able to reach the CPU's voltage limit.



ive had three 8350s and kept them all below 60*c and been up to around 1.8v benching on water. for 24/7 usage i stayed around or below 1.55v.

didnt see any signs of degrading or anything. just keep it cool and it will do anything you want!


----------



## tuunade98 (Jun 22, 2014)

Does anyone here have a FX 8350 with a corsair H75? how much did you overclock the 8350 to, while keeping the cpu temperature under 60 degrees Celsius?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 22, 2014)

Just did it, 4.6GHz, 1.4v CPU voltage, 23.0x multi, CPU-Z validated:






Gonna need better 140mm fans, 2000RPM each: only than will raise the clock to 4.8/4.9GHz, will live with this 4.6GHz OC for now. Let's see how C:R will benefit from this OC, plus will probably run Prime95 with this clock this week.

2tuunade:

FX-8350 with H110, you can see the OC in the pic above - hits 50+ degrees C under load, but it's due to H110's default fans speed.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 23, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Just did it, 4.6GHz, 1.4v CPU voltage, 23.0x multi, CPU-Z validated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks good Yautja, I had to replace the fans on my TT EX 2.0 to get a bit more out of it as well.


----------



## Pehla (Jun 23, 2014)

i am realy geting tired of trying to oc this platform!!i had no problems push cpu4.4ghz with memory runing at 1333mhz without touching voltage!
since i put this two sticks of corsair 1866mhz i realy have hard time making it stable!
im wondering if my psu is insuficient or not quality enough(xilence 550w) curently i have v.core at 1.45v and b.clock at 220 and multi at x19,5  making my chip run at 4289 mhz
i just made first stability test i ever made..,and on 50c temp pc shut down!! after only 20sec of testingi have termalright axp-200 muscle cooler with is nice and quiet,but is it enough??!?! i dont need crazy oc for testing ..,i want stable 24/7 oc around 4.2-4.4 ghz

edit: 
http://valid.x86.fr/vkt6eg


----------



## d1nky (Jun 24, 2014)

Pehla said:


> i am realy geting tired of trying to oc this platform!!i had no problems push cpu4.4ghz with memory runing at 1333mhz without touching voltage!
> since i put this two sticks of corsair 1866mhz i realy have hard time making it stable!
> im wondering if my psu is insuficient or not quality enough(xilence 550w) curently i have v.core at 1.45v and b.clock at 220 and multi at x19,5  making my chip run at 4289 mhz
> i just made first stability test i ever made..,and on 50c temp pc shut down!! after only 20sec of testingi have termalright axp-200 muscle cooler with is nice and quiet,but is it enough??!?! i dont need crazy oc for testing ..,i want stable 24/7 oc around 4.2-4.4 ghz
> ...



it may be a bit short on amperage or power delivery, youd have to test another psu. also overclocking with temps in the upper limits causes problems. And maybe try loosen cas to ras delays on the ram! Or add a touch more cpunb volts.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anybody ever used the 

*ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer*

Before


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 24, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Has anybody ever used the
> 
> *ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer*
> 
> Before


 
If you want something to OC with Durvelle, that's not the board. Limited bios , it's more of a gamer setup. Here's a thread to have a look through if you want. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=742602&highlight=killer


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> If you want something to OC with Durvelle, that's not the board. Limited bios , it's more of a gamer setup. Here's a thread to have a look through if you want. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=742602&highlight=killer


I'm trying to get back into the OC game lol.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 24, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm trying to get back into the OC game lol.


 Welcome back Durvelle, things haven't changed much, the 2 Asus boards are still top dogs in the FX arena IMO. You could always go for one of the Giga rev4 boards in the higher models like UD7 or higher. If I were you I'd keep an eye on the classifieds.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Welcome back Durvelle, things haven't changed much, the 2 Asus boards are still top dogs in the FX arena IMO. You could always go for one of the Giga rev4 boards in the higher models like UD7 or higher. If I were you I'd keep an eye on the classifieds.


What 2 ASUS boards. Also was wanting a black and red theme


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 24, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> What 2 ASUS boards. Also was wanting a black and red theme


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> View attachment 57415


Crosshair


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 24, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Crosshair


 You were looking for red and black right? The sabertooth is all brown/green like camo colours.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> You were looking for red and black right? The sabertooth is all brown/green like camo colours.


Yea as I'm about to do a fully custom AMD build and want it to be red and black


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea as I'm about to do a fully custom AMD build and want it to be red and white


 
*F**k* colors!!!! 
What works the best is all that is required. I would rather have something that runs best and looks like a POS than looks the best and runs like a POS!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> *F**k* colors!!!!
> What works the best is all that is required. I would rather have something that runs best and looks like a POS than looks the best and runs like a POS!


Lol we all remember my EVO


----------



## Pehla (Jun 24, 2014)

"it may be a bit short on amperage or power delivery, youd have to test another psu"
in next moth i will probably buy this one 
http://www.alternate.be/Corsair/CX600M/html/product/1049958?tk=7&lk=6222
that and case,after that gpu!and if that dont work like a charm i might transfer to the evil side!!!


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 24, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Looks good Yautja, I had to replace the fans on my TT EX 2.0 to get a bit more out of it as well.



Placed the fans below the rad inside my case (HAF 932) so they'll push hot air out through rad fins, but regret it. Plus they spin "low" compared to my prev Scythe Ultra Kazes, will go for Noctua NF-A14 2000RPM 140mm PWM fans once have enough cash for those. BTW: it's my 2nd 600MHz OC in a raw, first one was with Phenom II 965BE (from 3.4GHz to 4.0GHz) back in 2011.  Time to test this 4.6GHz OC with Prime95 this weekend. 2 hours of Prime95 torture test as usual?


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 24, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Placed the fans below the rad inside my case (HAF 932) so they'll push hot air out through rad fins, but regret it. Plus they spin "low" compared to my prev Scythe Ultra Kazes, will go for Noctua NF-A14 2000RPM 140mm PWM fans once have enough cash for those. BTW: it's my 2nd 600MHz OC in a raw, first one was with Phenom II 965BE (from 3.4GHz to 4.0GHz) back in 2011.  Time to test this 4.6GHz OC with Prime95 this weekend. 2 hours of Prime95 torture test as usual?


 There are cheaper fans that work as well or better. You need some good , high static pressure fans to push through that thick rad. I used 4 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...46009&ef_id=UwJRtAAAAPI-AC2j:20140624184708:s They're loud though when on full speed but they made a big difference.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 24, 2014)

No such thing anywhere near me as NZXT fans I'm afraid Johan45 & rad accepts 140mm fans as far as I remember the screw holes placements in the H110. Thanx for suggestion man, regardless.


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 25, 2014)

If the airflow performance outweighs the noise of air at 100% usage I recommend you Akasa Viper 140mm > = http://www.akasa.com.tw/search.php?seed=AK-FN063
Regulated via Speedfan, I replaced the 140mm Corsair Hydro 110 fans and I put two on the lateral side of the case 
They are not red but very effective (110CFM @ 1600 rpm) ^^






A comparison; NZXT FX Enthusiast 120mm 120lb 3 Speed Fluid Dynamic Bearing Fan 2600rpm = 96 CFM @ 2600 rpm ... then Akasa are less noisy while being more efficient

But it's Akasa Viper are 140mm ... You have the Akasa Viper 120mm -> 83CFM @ 1900 rpm> http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=Ultra Quiet Fan&model=AK-FN059

Speedfan can control the speed of his fans, and you can create events for the regulation ^ ^






*edit :* _They are yellow but it's true R9 280X Toxic too _


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 25, 2014)

@URBAN303   and @YautjaLord
The rad on the 110 is quite dense at 20 FPI. High CFM isn't going to work as well as higher SP fans will. I wasn't necessarily recommending those fans in particular but something specced similar. The NZXTs were close to 5mmH2O which is what you need to force air through a dense rad like that.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 25, 2014)

@Johan45 & @URBAN303:

Once i'll have enough cash (not before August 10, that's given), i'll see if i can have any of the fans you suggested me & play with 'em. Thanx.

P.S. Speedfan - loved this app when still had the Phenom II 965BE, see no problem DL'ing it again.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 25, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @URBAN303   and @YautjaLord
> The rad on the 110 is quite dense at 20 FPI. High CFM isn't going to work as well as higher SP fans will. I wasn't necessarily recommending those fans in particular but something specced similar. The NZXTs were close to 5mmH2O which is what you need to force air through a dense rad like that.


O.O


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 1, 2014)

After about 10 mins of run (probably, haven't timed it) i saw my PC not working & only the monitor's LED flashing: it's not yet Prime95 torture test ready. Said in a results log something like "640k test passed" probably for all cores cause it was repeating 8 times. Maybe some other time, for now i'll settle for C:R with [Multi]Threaded Crushing on & Carmageddon Max Pack @ fullscreen.  Sorry if it'll sound off-topic but, will this 4.6GHz suffice for atleast one of GTX 760s? Thanx in advance.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 2, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> After about 10 mins of run (probably, haven't timed it) i saw my PC not working & only the monitor's LED flashing: it's not yet Prime95 torture test ready. Said in a results log something like "640k test passed" probably for all cores cause it was repeating 8 times. Maybe some other time, for now i'll settle for C:R with [Multi]Threaded Crushing on & Carmageddon Max Pack @ fullscreen.  Sorry if it'll sound off-topic but, will this 4.6GHz suffice for atleast one of GTX 760s? Thanx in advance.


 It'll run the 760 without issue yautja, and I have to ask, are you sure your pc just didn't go to sleep?? It will even with P95 running. Been there done that. Just make sure windows power is set to performance and not to sleep or shut down monitor.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi guys. So I have a FX-6300 running on a ASUS M5A97 R2.0 and I'm wondering what budget cooler would allow me to get a 4 - 4.2 OC.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 2, 2014)

CM Hyper 212.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 4, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> It'll run the 760 without issue yautja, and I have to ask, are you sure your pc just didn't go to sleep?? It will even with P95 running. Been there done that. Just make sure windows power is set to performance and not to sleep or shut down monitor.



In Power options i set it to Performance mode (monitor goes to "sleep" after 15 mins, PC - never), also almost all power saving options in BIOS set to off (doesn't matter, power saving set to Performance mode in OS) so it's not what you said.  I went to eat something, it took something in a range of 5 maybe 8 mins, i came to check how's it going, saw PC not working, turned it on, checked the results log of P95 & saw just what i wrote few posts above. I'll have to buy new cooling stuff just to see how it'll perform compared to what i have now; remember - stock HAF 932 & H110 cooling accessories, it'll take some time, month probably to change fans & stuff to something better + i'll go for the ASUS's GTX 760 DCII OC August 10. I'll stay with this OC for now, will go for 4.7/4.8GHz once get my hands on the either Noctua's or other fans on August 10. Thanx.

P.S. Regarding the shut down monitor stuff - it was set to same value (sleep after 15 mins) even when i had the CPU OC'd to 4.4GHz on TR's VenomousX so it's not it either: monitor have been hibernating & P95 was still running for 2 hours straight & i posted the results.

P.P.S. I forgot, what to choose: Blend, 2 others above it or custom test when you run P95? Thanx again.

*EDIT*

FX-8350 @ 4.7GHz/CPU voltage 1.406v/VDDA 2.5000v/CPU/NB 2400MHz/HT 2200MHz/rest don't remember:






Basically default/not Turbo clock of FX-9590 or Turbo clock of FX-9370; need to see if it's stable in Prime95, probably not but atleast it's still validated in CPU-Z. Looks ok for something that cooled by H110, right?


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 14, 2014)

Use blend test for full test and small fft's to check CPU vs  IMC/MEM


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 14, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Use blend test for full test and small fft's to check CPU vs  IMC/MEM



Blend tests lots of RAM & most of everything, Small FFTs are for testing least amount of RAM/CPU's cache & more of CPU's stability - will go for Small FFTs 1st, then see how's Blend test doing. 2 hours of each are enough for this OC, right? Will also disable C1E in BIOS (still enabled, forgot to mention it) & monitor shut down options.


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 14, 2014)

My little upgrade, change the FX-8350 1229PGN for FX-9590. Turbo enabled:




all cores load 48xx MHz (1.405 V stable)




New cooler, Swiftech H220 allinone (old one was Corsair H100)


[


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 15, 2014)

FlanK3r said:


> My little upgrade, change the FX-8350 1229PGN for FX-9590. Turbo enabled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
At first I was think H*** S*** but then I noticed this " all cores load 48xx MHz (1.405 V stable) " that's still great, what lLC were you using or board it said 1.2v or did you have all the green stuff on? My  9370 does the same with 1.428v P95 stable. I was starting to wonder where you were ?



YautjaLord said:


> Blend tests lots of RAM & most of everything, Small FFTs are for testing least amount of RAM/CPU's cache & more of CPU's stability - will go for Small FFTs 1st, then see how's Blend test doing. 2 hours of each are enough for this OC, right? Will also disable C1E in BIOS (still enabled, forgot to mention it) & monitor shut down options.


Don't forget C6, APM and enable HPC


----------



## Rannick1982 (Jul 15, 2014)

Currently my 8350 is only at 4.4, turbo off, stock voltage, when I am gaming.  When I'm not at home and I'm mining, It's clocked down to 2.5, 1.15v, and only 4 cores active, turbo off as well.  Sadly, my temps are not as cool as these, idle, I'm looking at ~40C, and under load it gets up to ~50C (over clocked).  I think it might be the H80 not performing as well as I'd like, and/or the 2 660's generating more heat.  I'm going to have seriously take it apart and look at my fans again.  May be an intake issue, rather than an exhaust issue...


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 15, 2014)

Dionysus said:


> Currently my 8350 is only at 4.4, turbo off, stock voltage, when I am gaming.  When I'm not at home and I'm mining, It's clocked down to 2.5, 1.15v, and only 4 cores active, turbo off as well.  Sadly, my temps are not as cool as these, idle, I'm looking at ~40C, and under load it gets up to ~50C (over clocked).  I think it might be the H80 not performing as well as I'd like, and/or the 2 660's generating more heat.  I'm going to have seriously take it apart and look at my fans again.  May be an intake issue, rather than an exhaust issue...


 
Yes 2 cards in SLI will produce a ton of heat that usually gets dumped into the case. I would geta as much air flow through that case as possible. I'd also experiment with the side vents. Probably mount a 120 in the lowest hole for an exhaust to see if that gets rid of some of that heat.  When I had mine set up in a case I had 300+ CFM moving through the case plus the side fan for exhaust of the SLI heat.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 15, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Don't forget C6, APM and enable HPC



C6 disabled, APM off as well. Where's the HPC option in CVF-Z's BIOS?


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 15, 2014)

It's the same place as the C6,C1E under CPU configuration.


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 15, 2014)

Johan: Im busy. Finishing some project where Im one of owners and making some reviews of Z97 boards/CPU. Finally some time for AMD. But after next 2 weeks because Im traveling at holiday . Something new is in my hands from ROG ....


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 16, 2014)

I summon my latest build: *SCORPIOUS* ***WIP***







Can I join? I promise I'll OC 

Thanks to james for the W8 key and Norton for helping me with the RAM


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 16, 2014)

for OC you need serious cpu cooler, not BOX . BOX maybe with the stock VID OC


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 16, 2014)

FlanK3r said:


> for OC you need serious cpu cooler, not BOX . BOX maybe with the stock VID OC


 Amen to that, you can't get anywhere with stock cooler.
@FlanK3r I'm getting ready to try my first DICE. Got a Crosshair III brand new on E-Bay for $80. Just tested it out last night and now tear down and waterproof. I'm going to give my PIIs etc. a run for their money.

@TRWOV What are the specs on that thing??


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 16, 2014)

It isn't complete yet but specs will be:

FX8350
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
8GB OCZ DDR3-2000 CL10 RAM (current placeholder 4GB Kingston DDR3-1333)
Powercolor HD7970 Vortex (GT640 as place holder)
Corsair H80 (stock cooler as place holder)
NZXT Source 210
Cooler Master Silent Pro 700w
Kinstong V300 60GB SSD (boot drive)
500GB Hitachi HDD


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 16, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> It isn't complete yet but specs will be:
> 
> FX8350
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
> ...


 
That all looks pretty good, the only suggestion I would make if you're going for an AIO then go bigger would a 2x120 fit in that case??


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 16, 2014)

I already have the H80, I'm just waiting for some fans I bought. The H80 barely fits on the back, maybe a 240 could go at the top but the fan spacing isn't correct.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ya I though it looked pretty tight. The H80 will work for a decent OC but I doubt you'd be hitting the big numbers. These things are terribly hot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cant wait to get my rig finished. Ill run stock (other than trying to run ram at 2133Mhz for its stock speed) for a few weeks of gaming then start bumping the clocks a lil bit


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 16, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Cant wait to get my rig finished. Ill run stock (other than trying to run ram at 2133Mhz for its stock speed) for a few weeks of gaming then start bumping the clocks a lil bit


 New toys are sooo much fun !!


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 16, 2014)

With youtube video at backroud, so a bit lower score than normal


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 16, 2014)

FlanK3r said:


> With youtube video at backroud, so a bit lower score than normal


If those are your Tridents, try at CR1. My 4x8GB kit does 10-12-12-31 1T at 1.65V.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 16, 2014)

FlanK3r said:


> With youtube video at backroud, so a bit lower score than normal


 I had a set of those tridents didn't like them, you also gotta crank that NB up man, it'll make a huge difference. Here take a look at this post http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...with-FX-6300&p=5235420&viewfull=1#post5235420


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> New toys are sooo much fun !!



Yeah considerin im comin off an Athlon Xp rig.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 17, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> It's the same place as the C6,C1E under CPU configuration.



Than i can say all of these power saving options are disabled, from C'n'Q to APM. Will Prime this OC this Friday, or even maybe today after get back from work. Cheers, keep headbabhgin'!!!!


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 17, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah considerin im comin off an Athlon Xp rig.


 
I'd say you're in for a treat!!


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 17, 2014)

yes, but you cna see mi 24/7 setup, non OC craziest . I think, 2800 MHz NB is possible with this chip around 1.35V CPUNB


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 17, 2014)

FlanK3r said:


> yes, but you cna see mi 24/7 setup, non OC craziest . I think, 2800 MHz NB is possible with this chip around 1.35V CPUNB


 OK, Flank3r , I'll back off on the NB. I was mostly just having fun with ya. I still didn't like the Tridents all that much especilly on the FX platform. The older G.skill Pis and Flares have worked out the best for me.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 18, 2014)

Not Prime95 stable & i did everything you said Johan45: HPC enabled, power saving options (in BIOS & OS) disabled, maybe i should tweak something else. CPU, CPU/NB, HT voltages are all @ 1.20v, bump those up? Ran this f***er _twice_ right now, both times it ran for about 4, maybe 5 mins & then everything just freezes up, Reset button, end. F***in' pisses me off! I'll check this out with new fans, whatever i'll buy, if it's not stable - f**k it, i call it a day. As long as it runs C:R, Carma1 & Splat Pack, AvP3 & Serious Sam HD - i'm fine with it.

P.S. Chose Small FFTs - maximum heat transfer, least amount of RAM used, dumps everything into L2 cache. Heard both times fans speed up, then everything i said above. This sh*t sucks. lol


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 18, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Not Prime95 stable & i did everything you said Johan45: HPC enabled, power saving options (in BIOS & OS) disabled, maybe i should tweak something else. CPU, CPU/NB, HT voltages are all @ 1.20v, bump those up? Ran this f***er _twice_ right now, both times it ran for about 4, maybe 5 mins & then everything just freezes up, Reset button, end. F***in' pisses me off! I'll check this out with new fans, whatever i'll buy, if it's not stable - f**k it, i call it a day. As long as it runs C:R, Carma1 & Splat Pack, AvP3 & Serious Sam HD - i'm fine with it.
> 
> P.S. Chose Small FFTs - maximum heat transfer, least amount of RAM used, dumps everything into L2 cache. Heard both times fans speed up, then everything i said above. This sh*t sucks. lol


 
Well before you chuck it out a window , how about you give me some pics so we're all on the same page. I'd like to see HWMonitor (free version) preferably under load if you can manage it without a lock up. Also your CPUZ main, spd and memory tabs. This way I know as much about your setup as I can get from so far away. Hopefully I can pick something up from it.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 18, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Well before you chuck it out a window , how about you give me some pics so we're all on the same page. I'd like to see HWMonitor (free version) preferably under load if you can manage it without a lock up. Also your CPUZ main, spd and memory tabs. This way I know as much about your setup as I can get from so far away. Hopefully I can pick something up from it.



Sure, maybe next week. It's Friday right now - chicks, booze & metal day.  Last thing i wanna do is check OC for stability right now, wtf man? lol jk Seeya next weekend.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 18, 2014)

With luck I might just be busay next weekend. I just borrowed this big chunk of copper and plan on getting it real cold.


----------



## Rannick1982 (Jul 18, 2014)

OK guys, here is a screenshot of my 8350 running at 4.4, multiplier only, with it's temps under Prime95 64-bit.  Does it seem a little high to anyone else?







Edit: So while cleaning it out again, I decided to reapply thermal paste, and kind of glad I did. The water block/pump basically fell off when I relieved the contact mounts. Lol


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 18, 2014)

I am , that's for sure. But the CPU temps are warm and that's just 10 minutes , I don't know what speedfan reports, socket or core temps but either way that's warm. HWMonitor free reports both and voltages as well, I'm just more familiar with it. Hopefully the re-mount will help.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah 64c is right warm. I run my 8350 at 4.4 with 1.332 volts. Under full load which it does 24/7 365 temps run right around 40c. I have headroom to clock this thing. Also I have a 8320 that is clocked at 4.4 also and it runs mid 40's under full load.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 19, 2014)

Got my SP120s, will install the H80 tonight


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 19, 2014)

I am running a H100i on my 8350 and it does a great job.


----------



## Rannick1982 (Jul 19, 2014)

It may be a case issue, if I can't get the temps down.  Unless I got a bad chip, which could be possible, I did buy it at Fry's after all...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Erm Frys is reputable when it comes to parts


----------



## Rannick1982 (Jul 19, 2014)

So, these are after the reapplication of the thermal paste, the first picture is with the "fan controller" on the pump set to Medium, and the second is with it set to low.  Not exactly ideal, but still a bit better than before. I'm going to sit down over the weekend and try to figure out the placement of my fan that aren't connected to the radiator.  I have 6 fans in total that I can set up with a configuration to try and move some air. Any suggestions would be welcome, as I would like to try and bump up the clock speeds a little more.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 20, 2014)

im back  with my spanking new 8320 

stock ram is CL9 1600MHz XD


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 20, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> im back  with my spanking new 8320
> 
> stock ram is CL9 1600MHz XD


Up that NB!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Up that NB!




Hope mine reaches at least 4.5 when i start doing mine.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 20, 2014)

Huge thread


----------



## Pehla (Jul 20, 2014)

how the hell?!?!i need to spend some time with mine..,cant have it stabile with 4.2ghz and memory on default 1866mhz(that is what the memory is specified for)
i need to get me beter psu before i try experimenting with OC..
but damn that looks sweet!!


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 21, 2014)

Installed fans and painted the front panel, almost done...






I did a quick multiplier OC to 4.4Ghz (stock voltage) but at 4.5Ghz Windows wouldn't load  Temps were in the low 40s according to HWMonitor, I guess I lost the silicon lottery


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 21, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Installed fans and painted the front panel, almost done...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!
4.4 on stock VCore is pretty decent, same as mine. I'm assuming you raised VCore a good bit at 4.5 before giving up? How hot is the VRM heatsink? It looks mostly covered by the AIO.
Also, I hate to keep bringing it up in this thread, but which revision is that UD7? Revision can be found in the bottom left, above the bottom screw.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 21, 2014)

Didn't touch the voltage, just wanted to see how far it would go. Revision is 3.0

The heatsink didn't get particularly hot to the touch, the AF140s do a good job sucking the hot air up


----------



## suraswami (Jul 21, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Installed fans and painted the front panel, almost done...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking good.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Up that NB!


how much can i push?

i dont know anything about voltages for the FX series. can you lmk the max for these like NB HT etc
CPU is 1.55 i think and its mentioned in the BIOS. i only used 1.4V for 4.5ghz XD


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2014)

You should be able to quite easily get the north bridge running at 2600 with a max cpunb voltage of 1.35 and an actual northbridge voltage of 1.28 remember there are two northbridges one on cpu hence two voltages.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2014)

yes just like in phenoms the phenom on CPU could take upto 1.4V


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2014)

Can APUers join


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2014)

make your own club lol.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> make your own club lol.


But me like this one


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2014)

get an FX then


----------



## Pehla (Jul 21, 2014)

http://valid.x86.fr/cvjjt8
this is what i can get right now!! i tried same oc with 1,375v and hardly get to windows!!now its on 1,4v and it seams stable!! didnt do any benchmarks..but played some game and till now no death screens or random restarts or something!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 21, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Didn't touch the voltage, just wanted to see how far it would go.* Revision is 3.0*
> 
> The heatsink didn't get particularly hot to the touch, the AF140s do a good job sucking the hot air up


Ack.
Well, you may be able to push a bit further with some more voltage, however you'll need to keep a keen eye out for throttling. Gigabyte dropped the ball on the 3.0s and they throttle back unnecessarily as a result. I thought this one was stable at 4.6 for a while, but noticed throttling that was not due to heat. Had to drop back to 4.4 to keep all cores from throttling.


de.das.dude said:


> how much can i push?
> 
> i dont know anything about voltages for the FX series. can you lmk the max for these like NB HT etc
> CPU is 1.55 i think and its mentioned in the BIOS. i only used 1.4V for 4.5ghz XD


1.4V for 4.5 is pretty damn good. 1.425ish will probably see you to 4.6. 


theoneandonlymrk said:


> You should be able to quite easily get the north bridge running at 2600 with a max cpunb voltage of 1.35 and an actual northbridge voltage of 1.28 remember there are two northbridges one on cpu hence two voltages.


^This. I have mine running 2400 with 1.33V(iirc) set in BIOS. Could probably lower it a little, but meh, it's stable and in the safe zones for both heat and voltage.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> get an FX then


I do


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 21, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> ^This. I have mine running 2400 with 1.33V(iirc) set in BIOS. Could probably lower it a little, but meh, it's stable and in the safe zones for both heat and voltage.


 
You're also running a boatload of 2400 ram so I really don't think you're out of line. At first I thought it was high till I checked your ram.

Alright I take that back, I saw the wrong rig, that looks like a killer rig by the way.
For the FX though you could probably get away with 1.2v CPU_NB or less IMO


----------



## suraswami (Jul 21, 2014)

Question: I am running 4 x 4GB Kingston HyperX 1333 ram.  For some reason my HTT clocking is not stable even at 210.  I want to increase ram performance, same with NB freq.  Can't get a stable one.  Will 2 x 8GB solve this issue?

Yes increased voltage on Ram, CPUNB and NB (not a whole lot, up by .25v).  pump more volts?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 21, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> You're also running a boatload of 2400 ram so I really don't think you're out of line. At first I thought it was high till I checked your ram.
> 
> Alright I take that back, I saw the wrong rig, that looks like a killer rig by the way.
> For the FX though you could probably get away with 1.2v CPU_NB or less IMO


See?
Well, thanks for the tip Johan. I'll tinker with it some more this weekend when my dad is out of the hospital. The RAM does 2133 C9 happily, just have to clock it back up.



Johan45 said:


> I saw the wrong rig, that looks like a killer rig by the way.


Thanks! It does everything I need and then some(gaming, compiling, audio editing/processing, transcoding, etc.), and the AMD rig is definitely no slouch either. Could use an upgrade in the GPU department, but considering the most GPU load that rig sees is WoW at 1680x1050, they're more than adequate.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 21, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Question: I am running 4 x 4GB Kingston HyperX 1333 ram.  For some reason my HTT clocking is not stable even at 210.  I want to increase ram performance, same with NB freq.  Can't get a stable one.  Will 2 x 8GB solve this issue?
> 
> Yes increased voltage on Ram, CPUNB and NB (not a whole lot, up by .25v).  pump more volts?


 
It's hard to say swami without a bit more info. 4 sticks is harder for the IMC than 2 but that's some low speed ram.  What timings and volts does the ram use at stock. Also you won't need to add voltage to the NB just the CPU_NB.
@Random Murderer 
Pushing the ram may require a few more volts to the CPU_NB but I wouldn't say over 1.25v. That 1.33v will run most of my FX CPU's close to 3000NB. Or more in the case of my 9370. One thing for sure it'll lower your temps a bit. Or alternately you could bump the nb up one more multi and see if it's stable.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 21, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> It's hard to say swami without a bit more info. 4 sticks is harder for the IMC than 2 but that's some low speed ram.  What timings and volts does the ram use at stock. Also you won't need to add voltage to the NB just the CPU_NB.
> @Random Murderer
> Pushing the ram may require a few more volts to the CPU_NB but I wouldn't say over 1.25v. That 1.33v will run most of my FX CPU's close to 3000NB. Or more in the case of my 9370. One thing for sure it'll lower your temps a bit. Or alternately you could bump the nb up one more multi and see if it's stable.


So it's within the realm of reason that I could leave it at 1.33, bump the NB to 2600(from 2400), AND set the RAM to 2133? That would net a good bit of performance considering this board has me limited to 4.4GHz. I'm not complaining, it's already zippy, but any bit helps, right?
Temps are fine, the Xig Aegir has fans in push/pull, and there's plenty of airflow over the VRM heatsink as well as through the case.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2014)

when i took my ram from 1600 to 1866 i needed to put more volts in 1.6V instead of the stock 1.5V.
didnt need to change anything in NB or  CPUNB.

basically i can run full stock with overclocked RAM if i want to. timings had to be tweaked too ofcourse


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 21, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Ack.
> Well, you may be able to push a bit further with some more voltage, however you'll need to keep a keen eye out for throttling. Gigabyte dropped the ball on the 3.0s and they throttle back unnecessarily as a result. I thought this one was stable at 4.6 for a while, but noticed throttling that was not due to heat. Had to drop back to 4.4 to keep all cores from throttling.



well that's a bummer, I went for the UD7 in the first place since it supports the 9570 so I thought that running an OCed 8350 would be a walk in the park.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 22, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> well that's a bummer, I went for the UD7 in the first place since it supports the 9570 so I thought that running an OCed 8350 would be a walk in the park.


i remember digging alot into VRMs of different boards wghen i got my extreme 4 and saw that its the best.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 22, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> i remember digging alot into VRMs of different boards wghen i got my extreme 4 and saw that its the best.


i'm good with me little 6+2 board lol


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 22, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> So it's within the realm of reason that I could leave it at 1.33, bump the NB to 2600(from 2400), AND set the RAM to 2133? That would net a good bit of performance considering this board has me limited to 4.4GHz. I'm not complaining, it's already zippy, but any bit helps, right?
> Temps are fine, the Xig Aegir has fans in push/pull, and there's plenty of airflow over the VRM heatsink as well as through the case.


Most definately,that should be plenty of voltage for that and most all the FX can run 26-2700 NB fairly easily. Some just stiop there though without excessive voltage. Sometimes it'll need a bit of a V_Core bump as well since the CPU is working harder now.
@de.das.dude


> i remember digging alot into VRMs of different boards wghen i got my extreme 4 and saw that its the best.


I wouldn't go that far but it's at least suitable for the FX


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 22, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> well that's a bummer, I went for the UD7 in the first place since it supports the 9570 so I thought that running an OCed 8350 would be a walk in the park.


Maybe the UD7 is different, all I remember when reading about it is that the UD5 and UD3 had this issue, I don't recall if the UD7 was mentioned...
Just push it, ymmv. Make sure HPC mode is enabled(it's supposed to address this exact issue. works for some, others not as lucky). All it can do is clock like it's supposed to or hit a throttle wall. Even if you do have a throttle wall, yours may be higher, again ymmv.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 22, 2014)

GPU installed:






Waiting for the RAM, fan controller (Sentry 2 Mix) and the LCDMODKIT 4x20. I'm considering cutting a side window, what do you think?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 22, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> GPU installed:


Looking damn good. Great choice on GPU


TRWOV said:


> Waiting for the RAM, fan controller (Sentry 2 Mix) and the LCDMODKIT 4x20. I'm considering cutting a side window, what do you think?


Definitely, that's a clean system, go for the window. Personally, though, I'd keep a 120/140mm fan where that one is now after converting to a window.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 22, 2014)

I would make an inverted L shape to keep the fan there.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 22, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Most definately,that should be plenty of voltage for that and most all the FX can run 26-2700 NB fairly easily. Some just stiop there though without excessive voltage. Sometimes it'll need a bit of a V_Core bump as well since the CPU is working harder now.
> @de.das.dude
> I wouldn't go that far but it's at least suitable for the FX


best for for what was available in india. we dont have a lot of gigabyte and i aint going for biostart or asus.

this board is really great. havent seen the v core even flicker a bit under load when stressing. and me doing 4.5 with 1.375V with overclocked ram without any fuss goes to show how good it really is.

only problem i have with this board is some of the connectors are in weird places. well one actually, the front panel audio lol. crazy.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 22, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> GPU installed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please turn that side panel fan clockwise 180degree lol.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 22, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> please turn that side panel fan *clockwise 180degree* lol.


Erm... 180 degrees clockwise is the same as 180 degrees anti-clockwise.
But yeah, I noticed it, too.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 22, 2014)

@de.das.dude  As long as you're happy with it that's all that matters.
Personally I'll take my ASUS boards.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 23, 2014)

its not that only i am happy look at what this board can do.

system in my specs.









yes i got it to 5Ghz on air.








id take asus too but too bad they die every 6months and all their products are made with the same crap.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 23, 2014)

You can believe what you like, maybe you had a bad experience, not sure but you won't find a much more capable board than the CHV-z and the Sabertooth. I have examples as well that's not just the board but your CPU as well. One thing I do know is when the chips are down and I need to put 1.8v into my CPU my boards handle it just fine. How about almost 5.1 cinebench with 1.36v



 
Or maybe something like this 5.4, 3000+ NB and 3600 HT 2200mem


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 23, 2014)

not just me dude. pretty much most people have had horrible experiences with asus RMA here.
but its just a local issue i guess.

also mate. thats a 9370. i OC'd to 5GHz on a 8320 lol. you can push a lot more?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think I agree with asus motherboards being flakey dude , mine is a few years old and has had a hard life but is 100% working. 
I do agree their support sucks though.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 23, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I don't think I agree with asus motherboards being flakey dude , mine is a few years old and has had a hard life but is 100% working.
> I do agree their support sucks though.


 


de.das.dude said:


> not just me dude. pretty much most people have had horrible experiences with asus RMA here.
> but its just a local issue i guess.
> 
> also mate. thats a 9370. i OC'd to 5GHz on a 8320 lol. you can push a lot more?


 
I did the same with my 8350 till I killed it. Ha ha
One and only has some good points. They are solidboards through and through and most of the RMA issues I have seen have been with INTEL stuff with claims of bent pins which I have seen before pics and they weren't bent. Yes ASUS is dropping the ball or they have some poor tech staff possibly. Don't know through my 10 years all has been positive.
One thing I do know is that the lower end boards typically won't perform when you really want to push a CPU. Sometimes bios options are just missing or the VRM can't quite handle it but thee's a reason they are cheaper.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 23, 2014)

here the issues are more severe they die withtin 6months and have a pretty much 50% mortality rate. a friend of mines sabertooth 990fx died 75days after purchase.
and my previous board used to take a trip to the rma center very 6 months. no reason. just stopped working. and whenever i went there i would see a large rack about 10ft long filled with sabertooth motherboards only. 
something that is supposed to be "durable"


Well that was it for me . after 2 years i just got this new setup.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 23, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> here the issues are more severe they die withtin 6months and have a pretty much 50% mortality rate. a friend of mines sabertooth 990fx died 75days after purchase.
> and my previous board used to take a trip to the rma center very 6 months. no reason. just stopped working. and whenever i went there i would see a large rack about 10ft long filled with sabertooth motherboards only.
> something that is supposed to be "durable"
> 
> ...



Can you put the machine in S3 state, leave it for sometime and wake it up, run some games, general browsing etc.  May be do this for few times, if its still stable at 4.5 then its really really stable!!  I have seen OCs run for ever if you just restart and leave that thing alone, but when you use sleep the mobo messes the voltage applied until the OS calms down!!  that's when it crashes.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> yes just like in phenoms the phenom on CPU could take upto 1.4V



The Ph2 ran 1.5 no problem. Reminds me of the Axp days


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 24, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> here the issues are more severe they die withtin 6months and have a pretty much 50% mortality rate. a friend of mines sabertooth 990fx died 75days after purchase.
> and my previous board used to take a trip to the rma center very 6 months. no reason. just stopped working. and whenever i went there i would see a large rack about 10ft long filled with sabertooth motherboards only.
> something that is supposed to be "durable"
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had some bad luck. In 10 years I've had 1 RMA and it went quite smooth. I have 6 Asus boards at home one is 8 or 9 years old even after a major water leak once it keeps on ticking. Also have 5 Asus DCII GFX cards not one issue with those either. Like I said earlier to each their own.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 24, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Can you put the machine in S3 state, leave it for sometime and wake it up, run some games, general browsing etc.  May be do this for few times, if its still stable at 4.5 then its really really stable!!  I have seen OCs run for ever if you just restart and leave that thing alone, but when you use sleep the mobo messes the voltage applied until the OS calms down!!  that's when it crashes.


interesting but i tested the 4.5 with prime and cinebench its pretty stable. but the 5GHz wont stabilize even when i got it to run prime it gave a lower score. lol.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 24, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> interesting but i tested the 4.5 with prime and cinebench its pretty stable. but the 5GHz wont stabilize even when i got it to run prime it gave a lower score. lol.


  So you had that 8320 running P95 @ 5.0 with  a CM Hyper 212?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 25, 2014)

i see you cannot comprehend english. i said i tested 4.5 with prime and yes i did. it was only at 1.4V.

and the CM hyper 212 EVO is on par with most cheap AIO water coolers.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 25, 2014)

You tend to need much more than a 212  to get a fx to stay at 5ghz dude, most aios are not going to cut it too unless you flat out the fan speeds.
I've plenty of rad on mine and it uses it for 5ghz @ 1.568 core v stable less core volts = not stable. .... obv my fx is a pig but still.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 25, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> i see you cannot comprehend english. i said i tested 4.5 with prime and yes i did. it was only at 1.4V.


No need for the hostility, it's a simple misunderstanding:


de.das.dude said:


> interesting but i tested the 4.5 with prime and cinebench its pretty stable. but the 5GHz wont stabilize even when i got it to run* prime* it gave a lower score. lol.


I noticed it too, but figured you meant Cinebench since you mentioned score being lower.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 25, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You tend to need much more than a 212  to get a fx to stay at 5ghz dude, most aios are not going to cut it too unless you flat out the fan speeds.
> I've plenty of rad on mine and it uses it for 5ghz @ 1.568 core v stable less core volts = not stable. .... obv my fx is a pig but still.


i dont think my mobo itself will support the TDP at 1.5V  so didnt try.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 25, 2014)

Well I've got a fair bit more than that out of it by accident once , I accidentally booted at 1.7.
Well to be fair it applied a crazy offset to 1.5 which should not have happened but a bios reflash stopped that happening , and I have a ek block on my crosshair v which helps.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 25, 2014)

yea plus my ambient is around 35C.  that doesnt help. things get hot real quick.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 25, 2014)

so many people are calling BS on my 5ghz on hyper 212 -.-
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ModdersAnonymous/549112741878119/?notif_t=group_comment


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 27, 2014)

I got a good deal on a Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz 8GB kit so I will use those instead. Should get them by wednesday.

I have a Gigabyte 880GMA-USB3 collecting dust, I think I'll get a 6300/6350 and use the OCZ RAM there.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> so many people are calling BS on my 5ghz on hyper 212 -.-
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ModdersAnonymous/549112741878119/?notif_t=group_comment



Only if you had -10*c ambients and some huge rpm fans would it be able to cpuz validate 5ghz. No way it could prime with that!


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 27, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Only if you had -10*c ambients and some huge rpm fans would it be able to cpuz validate 5ghz. No way it could prime with that!


 Stacked fans?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Stacked fans?



they'd have to be some fans. 5ghz vishera would be over 225watts!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 28, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Stacked fans?


well i only needed 1.45V and had a pedestal fan blowing at it full throttle and it was raining so cool. it cant run prime .but it does validate lol.

seriously impressed by this motherboard. i had a friend who benched a 8350 on a 990 evo but couldnt get more than 4.8 to post.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 28, 2014)

Didnt realise we was talking about your chip DDD!

Rock out AMD!


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 28, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> so many people are calling BS on my 5ghz on hyper 212 -.-
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ModdersAnonymous/549112741878119/?notif_t=group_comment


That's because a validation link looks like this http://valid.canardpc.com/2hwhtk not a facebook reference. That's fine I saw your post on the previous page, not doubt you managed to get to 5.0.



TRWOV said:


> Stacked fans?


 
That's a myth, stacked fans does nothing. The only way it has any benefit is if the second fan turns the opposite direction and then it's minimal.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 28, 2014)

i thought i had the 5ghz validation in my signature. i guess i reached the max no of urls.
here it is




http://valid.canardpc.com/rthd7h

you seem to have something with believing what i say. But then you're new here.

and yes its stable enough to do that on air as i have done so.

just had a panaflow 100+ cfm fan directed with a pedestal fan.



and yes stacked fans dont work because they only increase the static pressure but not the actual flow rate.
but having fans in the same direction of airflow on either side of a heatsink or any obstructive path helps because that creates a uniform pressure head which helps with the airflow and even reduces turbulence.

the latter happens because because of the negative head the air going in, air will follow the shortest path of least resistance possible to the negative head. and since a streamline is the shortest least resistant way, no turbulence.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 28, 2014)

@de.das.dude  It's not believing what you say and I do understand english quite well. This all started with a claim that the Asrock extreme 4 is the best. I just don't feel that way and thought that was quite a statement to make. My opinion is, it's probably a great budget board that'll handle the power of an 8 core FX CPU.
I might be new here but this isn't my first trip around the block, I have spent a lot of time with AMD and FX CPUs.  I do know that when the chips are down you need a good solid base to keep things from blowing up in our face. Here's a sample of what I was up to on the weekend. Done on an ASUS Crosshair III.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 28, 2014)

Hollow the inner fans and run fan-> spacer-> hestsink-> spacer-> fan. It is a proven technique no need to reinvent the wheel


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes like a shroud, gets rid of the deadspot in the center


----------



## suraswami (Jul 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @de.das.dude  It's not believing what you say and I do understand english quite well. This all started with a claim that the Asrock extreme 4 is the best. I just don't feel that way and thought that was quite a statement to make. My opinion is, it's probably a great budget board that'll handle the power of an 8 core FX CPU.
> I might be new here but this isn't my first trip around the block, I have spent a lot of time with AMD and FX CPUs.  I do know that when the chips are down you need a good solid base to keep things from blowing up in our face. Here's a sample of what I was up to on the weekend. Done on an ASUS Crosshair III.
> 
> View attachment 58055



Is the voltage shown wrong?  Very good clock for such low voltage!!


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 28, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Is the voltage shown wrong?  Very good clock for such low voltage!!


 Yes it was running in the 1.75v range on DICE


----------



## cdawall (Jul 28, 2014)

sushownmi said:


> Is the voltage shown wrong?  Very good clock for such low voltage!!


Yea thats shown wrong my ch iii does the same thing.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @de.das.dude  This all started with a claim that the Asrock extreme 4 is the best. I just don't feel that way and thought that was quite a statement to make. My opinion is, it's probably a great budget board that'll handle the power of an 8 core FX CPU.



Gigabyte UD3 rules.  

Nah it is also a great bang for the buck board. DDD trust into what Johan45 says, I have really learned somethings myself from him. I have also learned to not believe all you here about revs of boards. So far my rev 1.1 ud3 does a better job at clocking then my rev 4 does. And there was all this talk about how the rev. 4 was the best.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @de.das.dude  It's not believing what you say and I do understand english quite well. This all started with a claim that the Asrock extreme 4 is the best. I just don't feel that way and thought that was quite a statement to make. My opinion is, it's probably a great budget board that'll handle the power of an 8 core FX CPU.
> I might be new here but this isn't my first trip around the block, I have spent a lot of time with AMD and FX CPUs.  I do know that when the chips are down you need a good solid base to keep things from blowing up in our face. Here's a sample of what I was up to on the weekend. Done on an ASUS Crosshair III.
> 
> View attachment 58055




thats not really a big statement. and its not exactly budget when i bought it. the only more expensive board that was available here at the time was the asus sabertooth(the cross hair isnt available because no one was buying asus at that time because of their RMA crisis) . and as i said asus has horrible rma. their boards are only good till they last.

and this 5ghz overclock very much proves how good this board is. I actually paid the most for this board than anything else on this PC.

and yes i do understand you are an Asus fanboy. But i have tried asus gigabyte and asrock and finally settled on the asrock all things considered. If you are happy with your asus good for you. but that doesnt mean that you will undermine someone else's purchase.


And yes i do understand electonics and engineering because i am an engineer myself. And recently developed a fan controller that has a 120W across 2 PWM channels that cost less than 15$ and is complete with a lcd display and GUI. The project will be shortly up soon in here as soon as i can find a good PCB for etching.


@ThE_MaD_ShOt yes i do understand he is saying that the asus are better have more stability and all that because they are more expensive and are built with better components. But the hard fact is they dont last.
they dont last at all here and the service centre here when i bought it was so horrible that i just repaired my previous asus board for the 5th time in 2 years and just let it stand and bought the asrock.

This was so bad infact taht Asus themselves had to intervene and lease out a new comapny for handling their rma services which is slightly improved now.
But that doesnt change that their boards do not last in the indian environment. A friend of mine bought the  sabertooth 990FX board thats supposed to be really durable. It died for no reason after 75 days. He doesnt even know how to OC. now his board is in the RMA for over 15 days now and he will sell it and also get a asrock most definitely because the gigabyte ones are kinda overpriced here.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 29, 2014)

I gotta say 5ghz with what benches capable?, I myself am loose when it comes to prime95 for 24 hrs but you should be able to at least bench at 5ghz , posting at 5 is meh and proves little if anything. No offence ddd I just think 5ghz doing nothing is not smile worthy.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 29, 2014)

@de.das.dude I can understand the distaste in a product after a bad experience and maybe there has been a " higher" failure rate in India. I'ts just one of those things. Like I said to each their own. I have had a couple of Asrock boards and they just didn't suit my needs, I don't dislike them but bios limitations really IRK me. So I stopped getting their products. I wont disuade anyone from buying something based on fanboism. I'll just put the facts out there and let them decide. Just like AMD and INTEL, they each have their plusses but Intel is still superior in just about every piece of software around, period. Even in benchmarking there's 2 I can think of off the top of my head where AMD is actually kicking arse but that's due to instruction sets not raw power.




theoneandonlymrk said:


> I gotta say 5ghz with what benches capable?, I myself am loose when it comes to prime95 for 24 hrs but you should be able to at least bench at 5ghz , posting at 5 is meh and proves little if anything. No offence ddd I just think 5ghz doing nothing is not smile worthy.


 I have to say when I hit 6.0 it gave me a grin from ear to ear. That took me about 3 hours over 2 days.
Speaking of 5.0, I recieved a 4170 in a deal for parts and took it for a walk last night. I only had about 15 minutes of play time so I just set it to 5.0 and 1.5v to see what it could do.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> @ThE_MaD_ShOt yes i do understand he is saying that the asus are better have more stability and all that because they are more expensive and are built with better components. But the hard fact is they dont last.
> they dont last at all here and the service centre here when i bought it was so horrible that i just repaired my previous asus board for the 5th time in 2 years and just let it stand and bought the asrock.
> 
> This was so bad infact taht Asus themselves had to intervene and lease out a new comapny for handling their rma services which is slightly improved now.
> But that doesnt change that their boards do not last in the indian environment. A friend of mine bought the  sabertooth 990FX board thats supposed to be really durable. It died for no reason after 75 days. He doesnt even know how to OC. now his board is in the RMA for over 15 days now and he will sell it and also get a asrock most definitely because the gigabyte ones are kinda overpriced here.




DDD I know exactly what you are saying as I myself won't buy another Asus board, at least for the foreseeable future. I had a really bad RMA nightmare with them. I am rather partial to Gigabyte. They have served me well over the years. Both of the 990FXA- UD3's I have I bought used for less then $75 each. Both are great boards as one (rev.4) is running an 8350 @ 4.4 under stock volts under 100% load 24/7 365 and the other (rev 1.1) is running an 8320 @ 4.4 at 1.33 volts under 100% load 24/7 crunching also. Both are under water and stay less the 45c with the 8350 right at 40c under full load. Rock solid.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I gotta say 5ghz with what benches capable?, I myself am loose when it comes to prime95 for 24 hrs but you should be able to at least bench at 5ghz , posting at 5 is meh and proves little if anything. No offence ddd I just think 5ghz doing nothing is not smile worthy.



i dont think the 8GHz and all the clocks people set are very stable. as i said i do it for the lulz. i dont want to burn my chip after all. had a bad experience with asus LLC where it shot 1.56V when i specifically set 1.4V. 

another reason why i didnt go for asus and probably why they brought out a R2 version of that board.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @de.das.dude I can understand the distaste in a product after a bad experience and maybe there has been a " higher" failure rate in India. I'ts just one of those things. Like I said to each their own. I have had a couple of Asrock boards and they just didn't suit my needs, I don't dislike them but bios limitations really IRK me. So I stopped getting their products. I wont disuade anyone from buying something based on fanboism. I'll just put the facts out there and let them decide. Just like AMD and INTEL, they each have their plusses but Intel is still superior in just about every piece of software around, period. Even in benchmarking there's 2 I can think of off the top of my head where AMD is actually kicking arse but that's due to instruction sets not raw power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




those bulldozers did clock like crazy. i think my cooling is inadequate for a 5ghz on a 125W cpu. plus i dont have a VRM fan at the moment.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 29, 2014)

Cooling is the achilles heel of the FX line, well that and power delivery with a bios to back it up. If you don't have really good cooling 5.0 is just a suicide run for lulz as you say. I have a "big" loop and cooling for me isn't a big concern untill I get up to 5.5 with my 8 cores. That's whay I can just drop a chip in, set volts etc and go with out concern. I built this bench with the intent to go as fast as it'll let me and I set out from the beginning to do it once.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2014)

water cooling is too expensive here. custom will need to be imported so there is just no need. for that 100% tax and other crap.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 29, 2014)

That's just ridiculous. I've heard that before though and it really is a shame. What I hve built up will work no matter what system I get. Right now it runs my FX and my 4770K

EDIT: Just and update with the 4170 @ 5.3 , this one is going to top out soonn, I'm thinking 5.5 max


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 31, 2014)

Wassup, missed this thread quite alot. 

Found NOCTUA NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM fans at local PC store, they are really loud @ 12v, but their speed & airflow are ridiculously f**kin' awesome! 3000RPM & 159CFM - two of these will cool down the rad like a champs. What do you all say, go for it? I had pair of Scythe Ultra Kazes when i had TR's VenomousX  (and still have, all of them gathering dust) so i got quite used to that kind of noise. 6000RPM & 318CFM (3000RPM & 159CFMx2) - that's *ALOT *of air for H110's rad, which should be awesome in my book. lol Thanx for suggestions.


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 31, 2014)

Those sound pretty wicked , just checked the specs @ 10.5mmH2O sounds like just what the doctor ordered for one of those thick rads.
What the price tag on those puppies Noctua fans are usually a bit pricey


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 31, 2014)

130 sheckels for one, 30+ USD. Some pricey sh*t. Will go for pair by August 10 when salary comes knockin'. lol


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2014)

Eh i still run nidec beta v's 255cfm 33 in h2o or some shit like that with push pull and spacers. Nice and calm sounding at 7v.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 1, 2014)

CDA, 'ssup man? Really long time no see. 

I'm going for push thru rad, just like I configured the Corsair's ones. 1150 or 1500RPM each, they are quiet even at 12v, but not really doing their job to cool down 4.7GHz/1.406v. Just one and a half week to wait for salary - i'll go for 5.0GHz/1.450v to see how these two NF-A14's cool this OC down at 12v. Gonna be noisy, I believe. lol


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2014)

I slip in from time to time. A single 240 is pushing it to run 5ghz from what i have seen


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 1, 2014)

cdawall said:


> I slip in from time to time. A single 240 is pushing it to run 5ghz from what i have seen



If i'll make this 8350 Prime95 stable @ 5.0GHz, i'll also join the "5.0GHz Club" or how-the-f*ck-ever this thread really called.
Single 240 - what are you talking about? Case fan? What brand? Nidec Beta V? Noctua?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2014)

I am assuming you are running a 2x120mm radiator. 5ghz stable is somewhat difficult to obtain with a 2x120mm with most chips. I have been out in lala land so that may have changed as of late.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 1, 2014)

H110 - 2x140mm rad. Review is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/H110/ But the prob is the default fans speed this kit comes with: 1150 or 1500RPM each. They doing a great job when it comes to silence, not so great when comes to cooling the OC i have: 4.7GHz, 1.406v CPU voltage & here's where these 2 140mm Noctua PWM fans will come in handy. 3000RPM, 159cfm each - you can read what Johan45 said bout pair of these. Only problem - noise: at 12v they sound really f*ckin' annoying. lol


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2014)

Its worth a shot, but remember thats a lot of heat and a small rad.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll go for Prime95 1 hour Small FFTs test @ 4.7 & after that 5.0GHz with these fans - wish me luck: if it passes, i call it C:R (Carmageddon: Reincarnation) stable. lol


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 2, 2014)

Found some review @ RelaxedTech, they used Noctua's NH-D15 cooler in combination with NF-A14 iPPC 2000 & 3000RPM PWM fans, see the review yourselves, haven't found too many reviews of these fans throughout the web: http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nf-a14-industrialppc/6

Off-topic sorry, but: the Corsair's HX1000 PSU - will it give enough juice for 5.0GHz/1.450v FX-8350, 16GB RAM & 2xASUS GTX 760 DCII OC GPUs? Not willing to buy 1200W one just yet.


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Found some review @ RelaxedTech, they used Noctua's NH-D15 cooler in combination with NF-A14 iPPC 2000 & 3000RPM PWM fans, see the review yourselves, haven't found too many reviews of these fans throughout the web: http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nf-a14-industrialppc/6
> 
> Off-topic sorry, but: the Corsair's HX1000 PSU - will it give enough juice for 5.0GHz/1.450v FX-8350, 16GB RAM & 2xASUS GTX 760 DCII OC GPUs? Not willing to buy 1200W one just yet.



@manofthem ran an HX1000 with an overclocked cpu and 2x 7970's with no issues.... it should continue to run your setup just fine! 

Fun fact- an HX1000 is actually 2x 500w psu's stitched together


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Found some review @ RelaxedTech, they used Noctua's NH-D15 cooler in combination with NF-A14 iPPC 2000 & 3000RPM PWM fans, see the review yourselves, haven't found too many reviews of these fans throughout the web: http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nf-a14-industrialppc/6
> 
> Off-topic sorry, but: the Corsair's HX1000 PSU - will it give enough juice for 5.0GHz/1.450v FX-8350, 16GB RAM & 2xASUS GTX 760 DCII OC GPUs? Not willing to buy 1200W one just yet.





Norton said:


> @manofthem ran an HX1000 with an overclocked cpu and 2x 7970's with no issues.... it should continue to run your setup just fine!
> 
> Fun fact- an HX1000 is actually 2x 500w psu's stitched together



You are correct sir, the HX1000 was/is a great unit imo, it only was replaced by a sexier AX1200 from a buddy 



@YautjaLord according to W1zz's review, Max power draw for those cards is 210w, and normal gaming is likely much lower than that. That should out your cards under 400w while gaming, which leaves a hefty amount of power for your cpu OC, drives, fans, etc.



Also @Mussels' power thread is definitely worth looking at. There's likely a rig or so that's close to what you're looking at that'll give you an idea.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm sure you will be fine I ran my 7950's and phenom ii on the 850w in my sys specs before getting the 1200.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2014)

I also concur, I am running my Fx 8350 overclocked with a pair of 7850's with 3x 1tb platter drives on a 750 watt Antec psu with no issues.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome! Left with just GPU + 2 NF-A14 iPPCs to buy next Sunday, set these up & ready to rape 8350 with 5.0GHz OC & Prime95 1 hour Small FFTs test; if it runs for 1 hour without any hiccup, Blend test for 1 hour & than just wait to buy 2nd GTX 760 DCII OC when September 10 comes-a-knockin'. lol Thanx *ALOT*!!!!!!! Keep headbangin'. 

2manofthem:

Saw the Mussel's power thread, there's one named FX-GMC - you talked about his setup? Guy have Seasonic's 650Watt PSU & he only touches a bit more than half of it in 3DMark11, less than half in wPrime 1024 test & the CPU @ same frequency as mine, 100MHz less but doesn't really matter. I have overkill PSU? lol  No need for PSU upgrade in near future. Thanx man.


----------



## Rannick1982 (Aug 7, 2014)

So, I think I may have figured out what I was doing wrong with my fan set-up to never get an idle temp below 43C.  I had the fans on my H80 pointed in the wrong direction...  DOH!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 7, 2014)

Dionysus said:


> So, I think I may have figured out what I was doing wrong with my fan set-up to never get an idle temp below 43C.  I had the fans on my H80 pointed in the wrong direction...  DOH!


 
Do you mean blowing at each other. I've done that before when reassembling. Now I pay a lot more attention.


----------



## Rannick1982 (Aug 7, 2014)

No, I may have forgotten to have them suck in outside air...  >.>;;


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 7, 2014)

ordered some deepcool iceblades... making a psu cover for my PSU. arylic was a fail XD


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2014)

@Solaris17 is selling a 2x2GB set of HyperX T1 DDR3 2000 here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/solaris-closet-sale.203729/

May be a nice set for those extreme OC runs


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up @Norton , good ram is getting harder and harder to find these days. I'm all set my self but this should make decent benching kit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2014)

maybe you should put Ram in the facebook search box. There are plenty of them


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 8, 2014)

What's Facebook??


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> What's Facebook??





TPU is my Facebook!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2014)

Facebook, bitch I ain't going to no libary to get no book I can't read.


----------



## Rannick1982 (Aug 10, 2014)

Should I be looking at CPU temps or the Temperatures under the FX-8350?  There is usually a fair difference between the two, and not real sure which one I should be focused on...


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 10, 2014)

CPU temps. on die temps are crap with the FX series. it uses some weird algorithm to calculate the temp rather than an actual sensor.


if you have a motherboard software use that.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 10, 2014)

The on die sensor is designed to be correct at peak temps.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 10, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> CPU temps. on die temps are crap with the FX series. it uses some weird algorithm to calculate the temp rather than an actual sensor.
> 
> 
> if you have a motherboard software use that.


 


Dionysus said:


> Should I be looking at CPU temps or the Temperatures under the FX-8350?  There is usually a fair difference between the two, and not real sure which one I should be focused on...


 
The CPU temp is what they call the socket which as you say ddd is calculated, the package temp is an actual sensor that monitors the Cores but only one not one per core as they used to do.
So Dionysus you need to watch both. The "CPU" is good till ~70c then some boards will star to throttle. The package is good to about ~62c around there any way for day to day use. There has never been anything official from AMD on max temps.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 11, 2014)

Use HWinfo64.  HWMonitor messes with the ATI GPUs Zero core, sometimes it doesn't allow the fans to stop when idle and monitor is going to sleep, it keeps waking up the GPU.  Also keeps waking up the Hard drives to monitor the temps.  At least on my machine, not sure if others have the same issue.  I stopped using that program.  Using only HWinfo64.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 11, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Use HWinfo64.  HWMonitor messes with the ATI GPUs Zero core, sometimes it doesn't allow the fans to stop when idle and monitor is going to sleep, it keeps waking up the GPU.  Also keeps waking up the Hard drives to monitor the temps.  At least on my machine, not sure if others have the same issue.  I stopped using that program.  Using only HWinfo64.


 
I've never noticed any issues myself but I seldom use AMD GFX and my PC never sleeps it's either on or off.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 11, 2014)

Paid for GTX 760 DCII OC (should arrive tomorrow or Thursday, Friday @ most) & 1 Noctua's NF-A14 iPPC 3000RPM PWM fan (have it, in it's box for now). By end of this month will have the 2nd NF-A14 & than - sh*t happens. lol jk


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 11, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Paid for GTX 760 DCII OC (should arrive tomorrow or Thursday, Friday @ most) & 1 Noctua's NF-A14 iPPC 3000RPM PWM fan (have it, in it's box for now). By end of this month will have the 2nd NF-A14 & than - sh*t happens. lol jk


 nICE yautja , I really like the DCII line of gpus. I think I have 5 of them ATM


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 11, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> nICE yautja , I really like the DCII line of gpus. I think I have 5 of them ATM



5 of the DCII series? No sh*t! lol Nice. 

Anything really to run C:R at High with all post processing options on as well, AA off though. Game also takes advantage of multicore CPUs stock or overclocked: has the Multi-threaded crushing option that uses as much CPU cores for tasty stuff like dismemberment of cars, scenery & peds. lol


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 11, 2014)

They can be a pain now in the newer ones to unlock the voltage controls for overclocking. But the things are well built lot's of power you just have to figure out how to tap it.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 11, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> They can be a pain now in the newer ones to unlock the voltage controls for overclocking. But the things are well built lot's of power you just have to figure out how to tap it.



CPUs? Or GPUs? Never meant to unlock voltage controls in GPUs really, had sh*t time OC'ing/OV'ing my 2 GTX 460s back in a day, don't even wanna bother now. Besides in few more months (2 at most) will go for 2nd one, thanx for suggestion regardless. CPU OC'ing/OV'ing is where i intend to excel.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 11, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> CPUs? Or GPUs? Never meant to unlock voltage controls in GPUs really, had sh*t time OC'ing/OV'ing my 2 GTX 460s back in a day, don't even wanna bother now. Besides in few more months (2 at most) will go for 2nd one, thanx for suggestion regardless. CPU OC'ing/OV'ing is where i intend to excel.


He means the Asus DCII cards.
While they all have beefed up(over the reference) power delivery sections, a good number of recent DCII cards have been voltage locked in the BIOS, rendering the beautiful power delivery section only as good as the reference design. A lot of times, the lock can be removed or bypassed, but it's still odd that Asus started locking them in the first place.


----------



## Faye_Kane_girl_brain (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been talked about, but why isn't everyone who uses FX processors all p1ssed off that AMD is killing them and switching to those A-series mobile chips? Nobody anywhere seems to care. We will have to us INTEL chips now!  ☹

I'm running a 4350. I'm building a sys for someone else, and I'm going to secretly give it to them and put the 9590 in my PC.   After that, there will be NO desktop CPUs by AMD worth a damn.

...Or am I all confused again?  For example, I've never even looked at their server chips. Are they as good as the FX series? I imagine they cost more.  I do NOT want to run Intel, for several reasons.

One is that they rigged their C compiler NOT to make use of CPU features in AMD chips. This was reported months ago, but I just discovered THEY'RE STILL DOING IT. The only change they made was to put a little disclaimer at the bottom of a web page.

I nearly went ATI for my graphics cards because of the horrible dishonesty and evil of Nvidia marketing, and because they sold me 3 G92 GPU cards which all died in 2 months each.  I didn't save the receipts because Nvidia makes real good stuff and I figured I'd never need to RMA.  Then I found out they knew about the defect and lied about it. But I still buy Nvidia.

Intel is different. Their C compiler is deliberately punishing millions of computers as punishment for using AMD chips. That's the kind of monstrosity that happens in crapitalism. And it might have biased the benchmark scores of any test prog that used the compiler. That *might* have caused some gamerz-type guys to buy Intel, which *might* be a factor in AMD killing their FX line.

Big corporations are poisonous and toxic to society. I have hep-C because I tried something stupid, and I'll die from it because the big corporation that invented the cure demands $79,000.

Intel does the same thing in computers. 

Long live the short-lived FX.

—Faye Kane ♀ girl brain


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 12, 2014)

Check my sys specs all, kicked ass in every game i launched at it, C:R* included; probably not without help of OC'd 8350 i bet, as well. 

*Ran it at High, all post processing options on/AA off.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 13, 2014)

Faye_Kane_girl_brain said:


> Sorry if this has already been talked about, but why isn't everyone who uses FX processors all p1ssed off that AMD is killing them and switching to those A-series mobile chips? Nobody anywhere seems to care. We will have to us INTEL chips now!  ☹
> 
> I'm running a 4350. I'm building a sys for someone else, and I'm going to secretly give it to them and put the 9590 in my PC.   After that, there will be NO desktop CPUs by AMD worth a damn.
> 
> ...


 

AMD isn't killing their enthusiast line, we should see one in 2016 was the last I read and yest it'll most likely be equipped with an IGPU. AMD fell down with Bulldozer and apparently is taking the time to "build from the ground up" a new enthusiast class CPU. So they're not out of the game just on Hiatus.
I don't know how well your homemade cooling works but I'll warn you now that the 9590 won't play well with the M5A board you are using. It just doesn't have the power the CPU needs, I have  the pro version and with the 8350 it was godd to about 4.5-4.6 but the 9590 stock is 4.7 and binned as a "high leakage" cpu so takes a lot more power.

The complier issue has been around for a long time you can use this http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml but it won't help much. The FX is just not going to catch anything Intel has on the table these days. Hell my Phenom IIs blow it away clock for clock. So compiler issue really is moot. Not much you can do about it as long as that's what people use when writing software.

Sorry to hear about your luck on the health side of things. That's sh***y.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Check my sys specs all, kicked ass in every game i launched at it, C:R* included; probably not without help of OC'd 8350 i bet, as well.
> 
> *Ran it at High, all post processing options on/AA off.


I'm right there with you. I have no problem with any game I launch with my sys spec rig.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 13, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm right there with you. I have no problem with any game I launch with my sys spec rig.



matter of fact I didn't have any issues with any of my AMD rigs I have/had in the past.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2014)

Same here, even my htpc has yet to have an issue, admittedly its a bit excessive for a htpc.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 15, 2014)

C:R might be an exception for all of you guys then, but it's in it's Pre-Alpha stage; nevermind - compared to what I had in graphics department prior to this GTX 760 DCII (GTX 460), it's night & day difference. Most of the time all resource hogging levels in it that ran like sh*t on GTX 460 @ Medium, now fly on GTX 760 & it's not just details @ High, it's also all HeadLight Shadows/Bloom/Motion Blur/DoF/AO on as well. AA is off though + it sometimes dips into low 10 fps, but not for a long time. Pre-Alpha, what do you want. lol Stainless Games are really great bunch of people/devs.

P.S. The CPU intensive "Multi Threaded Crushing" is "Work In Progress" as well as "Virtual Textures" but it doesn't stop em to run most of the time really f*ckin awesome.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 16, 2014)

I have two 7950's and the 6950 is flashed past 6970. I feel like both of those cards perform just fine. The 6970 only has to deal with 1080p


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 16, 2014)

I hope by the end of this month SG (Stainless Games) releases yet another Early Access update, cause i'll have me 2nd NF-A14 iPPC 3000 RPM PWM fan, OC my 8350 to 5.0GHz & see how C:R runs on this frequency (in addition Prime95 this OC as well for 1h) + in two more months (October 10) will have me a 2nd GTX 760 as well, cda.  Your 2 7950's should be enough for running C:R* @ High/Ultra High as well, i think.

*Carmageddon: ReinCARnation. lol


----------



## kosakize (Aug 19, 2014)

I got a 8350 and im going to buy Noctua NH-D15. What's the best speed i can get out of cpu? (max 60C)  I asked somebody they said like 4.5-4.7


----------



## suraswami (Aug 19, 2014)

kosakize said:


> I got a 8350 and im going to buy Noctua NH-D15. What's the best speed i can get out of cpu? (max 60C)  I asked somebody they said like 4.5-4.7



Depends on the lottery store you bought from.  Normal is 4.4 - 4.5 with decent voltage.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 19, 2014)

kosakize said:


> I got a 8350 and im going to buy Noctua NH-D15. What's the best speed i can get out of cpu? (max 60C)  I asked somebody they said like 4.5-4.7



NH-D15 equipped with pair of NF-A14 fans (NF-A14 iPPC 3000 RPM fans 4-pin PWM) will net you with 4.5, maybe 4.6GHz, 4.7-5.0GHz if on liquid cooling; gonna have to confirm 5.0GHz by end of this month though, if it's stable on my Corsair Hydro H110 with pair of these fans.

P.S. http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nf-a14-industrialppc/6 The review of the NH-D15 with pair of NF-A14 iPPC fans, 2000 & 3000 RPM.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 19, 2014)

4.5 shouldbe pretty easy. i can do that on my 8320 with a CM Hyper 212 EVO with two deepcool iceblades. just needs a little bump in voltage.

also... isnt the 8350. 4.5 turbo capable? so yeah.. its just going to make more heat if run at that all the time. nothing more.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 19, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> 4.5 shouldbe pretty easy. i can do that on my 8320 with a CM Hyper 212 EVO with two deepcool iceblades. just needs a little bump in voltage.
> 
> also... isnt the 8350. 4.5 turbo capable? so yeah.. its just going to make more heat if run at that all the time. nothing more.


I thought it was 4.4 turbo, but whatever.
If you use two fans on that NH-D15, it should hold up to 4.5ish, maybe a little more. My Xigmatek Aegir with two decent(but not great) fans has a fair bit of headroom at 4.4, unfortunately my board has me stuck there.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 19, 2014)

i get 50C max now as opposed to 40C with my 95W phenom chip before. i am satisfied.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 19, 2014)

8350 - stock clock is 4 ghz and turbo is 4.2 ghz.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 19, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I thought it was 4.4 turbo, but whatever.
> If you use two fans on that NH-D15, it should hold up to 4.5ish, maybe a little more. My Xigmatek Aegir with two decent(but not great) fans has a fair bit of headroom at 4.4, unfortunately my board has me stuck there.


 
I'm surprised you haven't picked up a replacement for that yet. I see lots of good boards up for sale these days.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I'm surprised you haven't picked up a replacement for that yet. I see lots of good boards up for sale these days.


To be honest, for what the PC is used for, an 8350 even at stock is overkill. I really only have it clocked up a bit so when the i7 rig is down(which hasn't been often, lately. haven't been benching and constantly swapping out hardware, so it's been a few months since I've had downtime on it) I have something to game on. Otherwise, it's a web browsing machine with light gaming duty(WoW) and a media center.
I would have swapped the board long ago if it were my main PC and/or I were the main user. Since my parents use it, they get a bit worried any time I'm working on it, even if it's something as simple as cleaning the dust out.
They are happy with the PC, and I'm happy with it as a backup. The single gripe I have about it is the throttling, but again, no need to go any higher than it is now. I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to see what this 8350 will do all-out, but it suits its purpose just fine as is.
I'm also looking at building an AMD SFF system(ITX preferably, willing to go mATX) currently, so again, it doesn't really bother me. An Athlon 760K with a good OC plus 8-16GB RAM at 2133+ and a 7970 should be a pretty bitchin' SFF rig I can connect to my TV and use for web browsing, music and movies, as well as some smooth 1080p gaming and much cheaper than going Intel SFF. 
Of course, none of this means I'll stop bitching that the 990FXA-UDx R3.0 boards throttle like a mother. Gigabyte dropped the ball, plain and simple.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 19, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> To be honest, for what the PC is used for, an 8350 even at stock is overkill. I really only have it clocked up a bit so when the i7 rig is down(which hasn't been often, lately. haven't been benching and constantly swapping out hardware, so it's been a few months since I've had downtime on it) I have something to game on. Otherwise, it's a web browsing machine with light gaming duty(WoW) and a media center.
> I would have swapped the board long ago if it were my main PC and/or I were the main user. Since my parents use it, they get a bit worried any time I'm working on it, even if it's something as simple as cleaning the dust out.
> They are happy with the PC, and I'm happy with it as a backup. The single gripe I have about it is the throttling, but again, no need to go any higher than it is now. I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to see what this 8350 will do all-out, but it suits its purpose just fine as is.
> I'm also looking at building an AMD SFF system(ITX preferably, willing to go mATX) currently, so again, it doesn't really bother me. An Athlon 760K with a good OC plus 8-16GB RAM at 2133+ and a 7970 should be a pretty bitchin' SFF rig I can connect to my TV and use for web browsing, music and movies, as well as some smooth 1080p gaming and much cheaper than going Intel SFF.
> Of course, none of this means I'll stop bitching that the 990FXA-UDx R3.0 boards throttle like a mother. Gigabyte dropped the ball, plain and simple.


 
Ya I had forgotten about the Intel rig. So yes being a backup it's more than enough. I don't blame you for holding a grudge with Giga over that one TBH.
I've played around with the AM1 stuff a bit. Too bad they wouldn't come out with something just a bit stronger that would be up to some gamig. It really cheap and great as a surfer streamer but wouldnever handle much in the way of gaming. I think the 760K would be right up that alley. Good move Random


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 19, 2014)

Just to put this out there. There's a contest going on over here http://blackholetec.com/main/ new startup tech site. Decent prizes and there aren't too many in the running so good chances of winning.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Just to put this out there. There's a contest going on over here http://blackholetec.com/main/ new startup tech site. Decent prizes and there aren't too many in the running so good chances of winning.


Thanks for the heads-up, Johan. Going to have to look more into it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2014)

Price drops and 3 new cpu's (fresh round of binning?) coming soon:

http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/73365-amd-set-slash-fx-cpu-pricing-september-1/


----------



## suraswami (Aug 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> Price drops and 3 new cpu's (fresh round of binning?) coming soon:
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/73365-amd-set-slash-fx-cpu-pricing-september-1/



About time the family machine needs botox!!!


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 29, 2014)

Just bought & installed that 2nd NF-A14 3000 PWM fan, CPU-Z dump follows:







Will soon go for 5.0GHz, haven't upped the CPU voltages yet, still sits @ 1.42v in BIOS, you can see the volts CPU-Z gives to it; this CPU-Z have sh*t logic, exaggerates too much.

*EDIT*

Just upped CPU volts to 1.450v, room temp still above 25C before I forget & that's with room fan; i really need air con.

*EDIT #2*

Back to 1.425v for CPU, 2.5000v for VDDA; funny sh*t happened - re-ran that Win7 WEI sh*t & PC turned off prematurely @ 1.45 CPU volts, 2.6000 VDDA volts. Didn't when they were @ 1.425/2.5000v.

*FINAL EDIT* (for this post)

WEI didn't turned off my PC & actually ran fine from beginning til end & here's the 4.9GHz one:






Didn't want to double post, so stuffed both of these into one.  Hope i won't have any problems with 5.0GHz either. Next up (tomorrow) - 5.0GHz & Prime95 1h run. C:R ran on 4.8GHz fine, gonna check how this Pre-Alpha Early Access runs on this one for now.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 31, 2014)

I knew i would have to double post, so forgive me erocker, Wiz & bunch. 

Funny sh*t happened yesterday, got it fixed today but i'll have to wait for 5.0GHz CPU-Z validation & such: wanted to check the connection between H110 water block, AS5 & CPU, next thing i see is CPU pulled together with water block & one of it's (CPU's) pins dangling/bent, tried to fix it & it fell off, so now i'm with fresh 8350 (bought today) & it's @ 4.7GHz/1.425v. Gonna be @ that frequency till this weekend. I also in debt cause of it, so i have to earn extra cash through eBay. Funny sh*t isn't it? lol Cheers, keep headbanging.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 2, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> I knew i would have to double post, so forgive me erocker, Wiz & bunch.
> 
> Funny sh*t happened yesterday, got it fixed today but i'll have to wait for 5.0GHz CPU-Z validation & such: wanted to check the connection between H110 water block, AS5 & CPU, next thing i see is CPU pulled together with water block & one of it's (CPU's) pins dangling/bent, tried to fix it & it fell off, so now i'm with fresh 8350 (bought today) & it's @ 4.7GHz/1.425v. Gonna be @ that frequency till this weekend. I also in debt cause of it, so i have to earn extra cash through eBay. Funny sh*t isn't it? lol Cheers, keep headbanging.


 
That really suck Yautja, AS5 isn't my go to TIM. It does tend to be a bit sticky once it settles in a bit. I've been using Phobya HE grease and the Gelid extreme lately both come apart and clean up easy.
Just a couple of tips for the future , run the PC first to warm it up and use a twisting motion to break it free.
Really that's terrible bud, hopefully you came out better with the replacement.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> That really suck Yautja, AS5 isn't my go to TIM. It does tend to be a bit sticky once it settles in a bit. I've been using Phobya HE grease and the Gelid extreme lately both come apart and clean up easy.
> Just a couple of tips for the future , run the PC first to warm it up and use a twisting motion to break it free.
> Really that's terrible bud, hopefully you came out better with the replacement.


I myself have always used Shin-Estu X73D


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 2, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> That really suck Yautja, AS5 isn't my go to TIM. It does tend to be a bit sticky once it settles in a bit. I've been using Phobya HE grease and the Gelid extreme lately both come apart and clean up easy.
> Just a couple of tips for the future , run the PC first to warm it up and use a twisting motion to break it free.
> Really that's terrible bud, hopefully you came out better with the replacement.





Durvelle27 said:


> I myself have always used Shin-Estu X73D


My go-to is MX4, but I always have AS5 and (sometimes) MX2 on hand as well. I learned the heat-and-twist method after this same thing happened to me on 939; a perfectly flat heatsink, concave IHS, and AS5 make for a disastrous combination. Luckily, in my case, no pins went bent or broken.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 2, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> My go-to is MX4, but I always have AS5 and (sometimes) MX2 on hand as well. I learned the heat-and-twist method after this same thing happened to me on 939; a perfectly flat heatsink, concave IHS, and AS5 make for a disastrous combination. Luckily, in my case, no pins went bent or broken.


 
Hard lessons are always remembered, I haven't managed to pull one out but have seen it multiple times in the forums. Now bent pins I have dealt with but that's always just my clumsyness. Man working with a razor and magnifying glass doesn't get any easier.



Durvelle27 said:


> I myself have always used Shin-Estu X73D


I've tried shin-etsu, don't recall which one but I found it pricy and I liked the Phobya better TBH. I also keep a big tube of AS% around, it's cheap and works. I use it for testing CPUs mostly when I know they won't be in for longer than a day or two.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanx for all suggestions guys, much appreciated. But here are worse news for me: the batch i got refuses to go above 4.8GHz. Either way no 5.0GHz wonderland for me lol, but if you know how to set these that'll come really handy:

VDDR;
NB/HT;
NB;
NB 1.8v (what is it?);
CPU/NB;
SB voltages.

Currently those above all Auto; do i need to set these to some values, or leave 'em be? I can feel these are probably vital. Thanx a lot guys.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 2, 2014)

@YautjaLord 
The only setting you'll probably need to adjust is the CPU_NB voltage, that deals directly with the IMC and cache. So if you increase the NB speed this is the one that stabilizes it. Do you get to 4.8 on reasonable to low volts?? I ask cause I've seen a few of those recently and you're right it won't go higher. It'll run 4.8 nice and cool all day at 1.45v or so but that's it.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 2, 2014)

I have it @ 1.425v CPU volts, CPU/NB @ Auto. With Phenom II 965BE i've set CPU voltage to 1.45v, CPU/NB voltage was 1.22v I think, HT & NB voltages were @ 1.20v & it was all for 4.0GHz. How high to set CPU/NB volts: 1.20v? 1.22v? I'll tell you what really happened: each time i OC'd CPU when booted into OS 1st thing i did was to run WEI (as much as it sounds primitive or not) & validate with CPU-Z; with 4.8GHz still sitting @ 1.425v i got no problems & then did the same for 4.9GHz - when it got to D3D 10 Alpha Blend or something i checked if mouse cursor moves & it wasn't; waited for a minute, it was still not responding, Reset button, BIOS, back to 4.8GHz. Sh*t tactic, i know but at least PC works & still runs anything i throw @ it without any hiccup, C:R excluded but it's Pre-Alpha. lol Besides man, looking at it - it's actually 100MHz above 9590's base/default clock with 125W TDP. Should probably handle 2xGTX 760s SLI'd just fine. I'll probably give 5.0GHz a try, just not this or even next month. Cheers, keep headbangin'.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 3, 2014)

Finally got my gaming rig 'gaming' stable @ 4.4Ghz.  Didn't run IBT more than 4 times, didn't want to blow up my board lol.

http://valid.x86.fr/gz2sjx


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Finally got my gaming rig 'gaming' stable @ 4.4Ghz.  Didn't run IBT more than 4 times, didn't want to blow up my board lol.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gz2sjx
> 
> View attachment 58868


Blow up


----------



## suraswami (Sep 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Blow up



lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2014)

suraswami said:


> lol


I'd be more scared with my ole board than yours


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Finally got my gaming rig 'gaming' stable @ 4.4Ghz.  Didn't run IBT more than 4 times, didn't want to blow up my board lol.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gz2sjx
> 
> View attachment 58868


 
Looks good Swami, you out of cooling is that the problem?



YautjaLord said:


> I have it @ 1.425v CPU volts, CPU/NB @ Auto. With Phenom II 965BE i've set CPU voltage to 1.45v, CPU/NB voltage was 1.22v I think, HT & NB voltages were @ 1.20v & it was all for 4.0GHz. How high to set CPU/NB volts: 1.20v? 1.22v? I'll tell you what really happened: each time i OC'd CPU when booted into OS 1st thing i did was to run WEI (as much as it sounds primitive or not) & validate with CPU-Z; with 4.8GHz still sitting @ 1.425v i got no problems & then did the same for 4.9GHz - when it got to D3D 10 Alpha Blend or something i checked if mouse cursor moves & it wasn't; waited for a minute, it was still not responding, Reset button, BIOS, back to 4.8GHz. Sh*t tactic, i know but at least PC works & still runs anything i throw @ it without any hiccup, C:R excluded but it's Pre-Alpha. lol Besides man, looking at it - it's actually 100MHz above 9590's base/default clock with 125W TDP. Should probably handle 2xGTX 760s SLI'd just fine. I'll probably give 5.0GHz a try, just not this or even next month. Cheers, keep headbangin'.


 
I would take the time first to get a good stable OC at whatever speed you think is appropriate. It's always nice to have a setting to fall back on when trying to push for the top speed. That way when things get all messed up you know you have a good stable setting you can go back to to start over.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Only problem ive noticed with ocing and it crashes is the os gets corrupted a little bit. 




Johan45 said:


> Looks good Swami, you out of cooling is that the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I would take the time first to get a good stable OC at whatever speed you think is appropriate. It's always nice to have a setting to fall back on when trying to push for the top speed. That way when things get all messed up you know you have a good stable setting you can go back to to start over.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Only problem ive noticed with ocing and it crashes is the os gets corrupted a little bit.


 Most definately that's why my benching is done on different drives. Hopefully he doesn't try to make too big of jumps aND p95 WILL JUST QUIT INSTEAD OF CRASH THE os.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 3, 2014)

That's why we have Acronis!!

I don't push much because I need stability too.  I have test machine that I would like to crash!!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 3, 2014)

suraswami said:


> That's why we have Acronis!!
> 
> I don't push much because I need stability too.  I have test machine that I would like to crash!!


 Best way I have found to get some good blue screen crashes is with the memory. You can even bork your BIOS if you try hard enough.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 3, 2014)

When I run IBT, max CPU temp jumps to 51C, kept the volts at 1.35 (dropping to 1.33 during load).  While gaming, occasional jump to 46C, but mostly around 39C.  So far stable @ 4.4, last 3 days, sleep/wake up works too.

While its fun to see moar Ghz, but I don't see any benefit in gaming, 4/4.2/4.4Ghz, may be couple of FPS more (at least in BF4 MP).


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 4, 2014)

Upped CPU/NB from 1.2000v to 1.22v (reads 1.2250v in BIOS), will it suffice or should raise it a notch? NB & NB HT are @ Auto.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 4, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Upped CPU/NB from 1.2000v to 1.22v (reads 1.2250v in BIOS), will it suffice or should raise it a notch? NB & NB HT are @ Auto.


I usually advise people to set it to 1.25v for CPU_NB, the other two can stay at auto. CPU_NB depends on CPU speed and NB speed. I've found that once you get around the 5.0 mark the CPU_NB needs a bump even if the NB speed is the same. It's all trial and error and on a per system basis Yautja. Even the same parts exactly will vary when it comes to OC settings.

Here's a guide that might help you a bit http://www.overclockers.com/forums/...ormance-Scaling-Charts-max-OCs)LN2-Results-co


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 4, 2014)

Will dig it tomorrow more thoroughly, just came back from work 20 mins ago. Thanx man.

*EDIT*

Just recalled - RAM reads 1610MHz & CPU reads 4831MHz stead of 4816MHz cause of that CPU/NB's 1.2250 voltage, here's CPU-Z pic:






Upped CPU's frequency as well, i think i gonna leave it @ that (1.2250v), cause i'll be adding another G.Skill's 2x4GB RipjawsX kit in few more months. I'll also look for better TIM, any recommendations?


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 4, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Will dig it tomorrow more thoroughly, just came back from work 20 mins ago. Thanx man.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but I'm finding it hard to believe you will be stable under OCCT tests at that "1.2250v" voltage. Please post findings.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 6, 2014)

No OCCT, Prime95 & that is it. 1 hour run of either Blend or Small FFTs test - later is best in worst case scenario: heats up CPU beyond recognition. Carmageddon Max Pack & Carmageddon: Reincarnation don't even stand a chance against it. If this clock passes the Small FFTs P95's torture i call it C:R ready CPU. Thanx man, but don't ever suggest this app to me again, Ravenas. Keep headbangin.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Im in Process of building mine,

All thats left is- Video Card (Sapphire 290 Vapor-X)
Pioneer BDXL Burners
UPS(Protect the investment)
Mousepad (unsure if i should go with a soft pad or something firm from Roccat or another maker
Tall back Office Chair (Game In Comfort)


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 8, 2014)

Forgot to ask: all that time HT Link speed was 2200MHz, raise it or leave it @ that? Funny thing - it was 2600MHz when it was @ Auto, but once i'd OC this thing would jump back to 2200MHz for no apparent reason so i thought i'd set it to that 2200MHz value. Wrong move or not? Thanx.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 9, 2014)

2600 is fine usually


----------



## cdawall (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine is only at 2460 for day to day use.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Man ill have questions when i start mine up the first time


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 9, 2014)

Room temp varies, but usually it's 25 degrees C & up. Thanx a lot guys, i'll change it to that frequency once i'll get back from town, also need to add some AS5 i think i didn't applied enough of it on CPU. Taking all these conditions into account - 4.9 or even 5.0GHz doable or not? Thanx.

*EDIT*

Just did it, reads 4815.xxMHz stead of 4816.xxMHz for CPU frequency + lowered temps a bit. 2600MHz is 24/7 HT Link frequency than:






P.S. H110's rad heated up during the WEI CPU assessment, but went back to cool real quick. POS app that WEI in general, but atleast it's doing it's job testing stuff. lol


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 9, 2014)

@YautjaLord 
You really should do a proper stability test. Less likely to have random irritating issues.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 9, 2014)

This Friday, if i get up early in a morning, early like 9-10am & that's a large if. If it freezes after 5 mins run - f*ck it. Seriously. I can run C:R, AvP3 & Serious Sam HD for hours on end without it. Hell, Carma1 & Splat Pack run no prob & both came out in '97 - '98 respectively. Prime95 1h run, this Friday. At that (4.8GHz) frequency. Besides, you telling me to do that so you could put me into F@H TPU team, or just to test this OC for stability?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Room temp varies, but usually it's 25 degrees C & up. Thanx a lot guys, i'll change it to that frequency once i'll get back from town, also need to add some AS5 i think i didn't applied enough of it on CPU. Taking all these conditions into account - 4.9 or even 5.0GHz doable or not? Thanx.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


A little late to the party on this one, but I must admit simply upping the HT from 2200 to 2600 here made an actual, noticeable difference. Things seem a bit snappier and Windows loads a little faster. Beyond that, not really sure. Didn't build this PC with benching in mind


----------



## cdawall (Sep 9, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @YautjaLord
> You really should do a proper stability test. Less likely to have random irritating issues.



I refuse to do stability testing.  If I can play games it's good enough for me always has been.


----------



## Rannick1982 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm still having a heck of a time of getting my temps below 40C at idle with my H80i at 4.4 on my 8350.  Might just have to save up to get some different fans.  Granted this is at the "low" preset, "medium" is a little cooler, and "high" is just annoying for such a small gain...


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im in Process of building mine,
> 
> All thats left is- Video Card (Sapphire 290 Vapor-X)
> Pioneer BDXL Burners
> ...


you need a 290x msi lightning,
BD burners as said
My msi Gaming full size soft pad with the dragon on it,
And a low boy lazy boy chair
LOL ya gota sit in comfort bro!



cdawall said:


> I refuse to do stability testing.  If I can play games it's good enough for me always has been.


Your just a say its stable.... Bahh CD bench the shit outta it and post it's stable amd not I think it's stable lol



cdawall said:


> Mine is only at 2460 for day to day use.


Really thats it? my 8530 did better


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Lazyboy wont be tall enough for my desk lol.



fullinfusion said:


> you need a 290x msi lightning,
> BD burners as said
> My msi Gaming full size soft pad with the dragon on it,
> And a low boy lazy boy chair
> ...


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 10, 2014)

cdawall said:


> I refuse to do stability testing.  If I can play games it's good enough for me always has been.



C:R. Acronim for Carmageddon: ReinCARnation. Is Pre-Alpha. Is Early Access. Everything @ High (AA off though), all post process, as well as skid marks, AO, as well as Headlight Shadows - _E V E R Y T H I N G_ @ High & turned on!!!! Runs 30+ fps solid. My words exactly cda. Since OC'ing this particular batch & acquiring ASUS's GTX 760 DCII OC this Pre-Alpha brilliance runs like a f*ckin dream. I only encountered 2 crashes to desktop on this particular setup (Pre-Alpha, lol). Stability test? Run & after it finishes - forget. I'd test for stability just for a sake of it & cause Johan45 wouldn't suggest something bad. Atleast i hope he isn't.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 10, 2014)

The reason I suggest stability testing is so that you have some "stable" clock to fall back on if things start to get buggy.  I honestly don't care what people do with their machines, it's their money and time. If you're happy the way it is then by all means go ahead and use it.
There's a reason though that they suggest you don't install Windows on an Overclocked machine. Small calculation errors may not be apparent untill something just doesn't work correctly in a month or so. The next driver you install may not turn out so well etc.. etc.. now it's six months or a year later and you're reinstalling Windows. Just make sure you keep backups.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 10, 2014)

When i installed Win 7 2nd time in a row (after my prev Force GS died on me & i switched to the same but newly purchased) it was installed when 8350 was @ default clock, or atleast i hope it was. As for backups - 70 or even 80GB worth of a backup on my storage drive (WD Elements 500GB).
And as for stability test - this Friday. If it runs not so well i.e. freezes & such, f*ck it, seriously. Hope it won't though. Cheers, keep headbangin.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 10, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Your just a say its stable.... Bahh CD bench the shit outta it and post it's stable amd not I think it's stable lol
> 
> 
> Really thats it? my 8530 did better



Mine clocks substantially higher than that and is stable higher. I have just gotten tired of replacing cpu's that have had the shit overvolted out of them and no longer hold their clocks. 4.7 is stable and plenty quick for a day to day clock especially in the summer.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 12, 2014)

And it died @ 7th thread @ testing 7816K or something iteration: 7th core is at the fault? F*ck it, for real. Went for Small FFTs test - 1 sec *BANG*! dead! Blend test - 1 sec run *BANG!!!! *dead! Prime95's benchmark tool - 1st thread, no probs, 2nd thread - no probs, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6t threads - no f*ckin' probs what-so-ever, 7th thread - hits this 7xxxK iteration,  i check it's "pulse" (move the mouse cursor) - DEAD! Seventh core @ the fault? Not when i run anything else: i'll soon go for Wolfenstein: The New Order & Serious Sam 3 BFE, these 2 more fun than raping CPU's clock any given day. And don't forget AvP3, C:R, Carma Max Pack & Serious Sam HD 1st & 2nd Encounters. Cheers, keep headbangin'!!!!! 

Results of this P95 benchmark:


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 12, 2014)

That's what I expected for your clock and voltage, 1.44v for a 4.8 clock isn't unheard of but is also not the norm. On average that's 1.48-1.5v range. If you run fine gaming by all means go for it but just realize your machine isn't stable and my have issues from time to time.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 12, 2014)

Not really, atleast not now: the biggest issue, if you can even call it that, is heat from rad when gaming or YT HD video loading, or Carma TV Twitch @ HD. lol 1.48v for CPU = omlet, this thing couldn't tolerate 1.45v (value i set in BIOS few days ago) + i also have above 25 degrees C room temp, probably 30 & up at day, 28 & bit lower - night. Israel is hot & humid sometimes even in December. Aside from C:R which is Pre-Alpha everything works as charm, no instabilities to report from me. Thanx regardless man. Keep headbangin'.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 25, 2014)

suraswami said:


> When I run IBT, max CPU temp jumps to 51C, kept the volts at 1.35 (dropping to 1.33 during load).  While gaming, occasional jump to 46C, but mostly around 39C.  So far stable @ 4.4, last 3 days, sleep/wake up works too.
> 
> While its fun to see moar Ghz, but I don't see any benefit in gaming, 4/4.2/4.4Ghz, may be couple of FPS more (at least in BF4 MP).



I am back to ground 'zero'.  Thought I had my setup stable at 4.4, I was wrong.  It started to randomly either not wake up from sleep or do a 'black screen' crash at idle.  I am not sure what causes this.  Lowered back to 4.2 and after few cycles of sleep and wake I randomly get 'black screen' crash.  Read few threads saying it might be because of ATI video drivers.  So did all the cleaning based on Erocker's guide, left the video card overclock as it was and reset the CPU clocks to all default - 4 ghz with 4.2 Ghz turbo, volts hovering from 1.4v to 1.45v.  So now while gaming avg temps are in mid 40s instead of high 30's.  Sleep and wake up seems to be working fine for some time now.

I am lost with this stupid gigabyte board.  They are stable but I never had luck with any of the gigabyte boards I have for stable OC for days.  Damn my ECS 8200 AM2+ board maintains my PII 810 at 2.8 Ghz from 2.6 Ghz for more than 3 yrs now, many many many wake and sleep cycles, very occasional restarts to flush memory.  Even my $15 ECS 970 board keeps my FX 4130 @ 4.6 Ghz for many months now.

When I disable turbo the CPU volts is set at 1.325 for stock 4 ghz, but when turbo is enabled the volts is set to 1.4 for 4 and 1.45 for 4.2.

So without turbo and manually set to 4.2, what volts should I start with?  1.4v?

Oh btw, cpu is FX 8350 and board is Gigabyte 990fx ud3 rev 4.0.

Sorry for the long ranting!!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 25, 2014)

That's a bummer swami, I test many CPUs and my method for stability and voltage is simple. I start at stock, shut off turbo C1E,C6, EPU, APM and enable HPC. Then I add to the multi and test with P95 while having HWMonitor free open in the background. If it's stable for 10-20 minutes I raise the multi and try again still leaving the voltage on auto. By using HWMonitor while P95 is running you can see the voltage the CPU is using under load so when it does crash and it will you start with the max voltage you saw in HWMonitor switch to manual in bios and work up from there until stable, this also shows your temps so you have all bases covered.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 25, 2014)

In that case when I left the cpu @ stock, the max volts went up to 1.48 for a sec while running IBT.  That means this sucker needs 1.48 to be completely stable at 4.2 ghz?  that sucks.

May be I will start with 1.4, set at 4.2, turbo off and see how it goes.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Amds can handle the volts


----------



## suraswami (Sep 25, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Amds can handle the volts



but temps and power usage go thru the roof.  yeah I will give it a try.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 25, 2014)

They can as long as they have the cooling and yes shut the turbo off that was most likely just a spike and not really needed. You can get you stock vid using CPU-z if the machine is at stock settings just use the about tab and send to a text file. My 8350 had a stock vid of 1.375v so I'm not overly surprised at you saying 1.4v which might be a bit high.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 25, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> They can as long as they have the cooling and yes shut the turbo off that was most likely just a spike and not really needed. You can get you stock vid using CPU-z if the machine is at stock settings just use the about tab and send to a text file. My 8350 had a stock vid of 1.375v so I'm not overly surprised at you saying 1.4v which might be a bit high.



but then when turbo is disabled the vid is set to 1.325 for stock 4 ghz clock, why does the board bump it so low?


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 25, 2014)

These are the stock Pstates for my old 8350

P-State FID 0x1A - VID 0x0A - IDD 13 (21.00x - 1.425 V)
P-State FID 0x19 - VID 0x0B - IDD 13 (20.50x - 1.412 V)
P-State FID 0x18 - VID 0x0E - IDD 12 (20.00x - 1.375 V)
P-State FID 0x12 - VID 0x16 - IDD 10 (17.00x - 1.275 V)
P-State FID 0xC - VID 0x1F - IDD 8 (14.00x - 1.162 V)
P-State FID 0x5 - VID 0x29 - IDD 5 (10.50x - 1.037 V)
P-State FID 0x10C - VID 0x33 - IDD 4 (7.00x - 0.912 V)

At 20.00x it's 1.375v the ones above that are boosted states. That's just the way they're set up. By disabling the turbo you're forcing the board to use the lower Pstate. 1.325v is a decent starting point. That should be a good CPU for you to clock. Now just do what I described earlier and see how far it goes.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 25, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> These are the stock Pstates for my old 8350
> 
> P-State FID 0x1A - VID 0x0A - IDD 13 (21.00x - 1.425 V)
> P-State FID 0x19 - VID 0x0B - IDD 13 (20.50x - 1.412 V)
> ...



When I get home after work, I will post the results from CPUZ.

The thing that puzzles me is sleep and wake.  Yes shut it down, power cycle, start the cpu at 4.4 with 1.35v, sleep disabled it will stay on for days, game, run few cycles of IBT no issues.  So when after few sleep cycles it starts to behave erratically.  I wish this stupid board has the feature that the ECS board has - 'apply OC after few secs when wake up from sleep' (does with EOC software tho).


----------



## suraswami (Sep 25, 2014)

Couldn't wait till evening, bugged wife to send CPUZ results.  Here is what it says for my CPU,  Weird it only has 4 P-states!!  Can others also please post their results?

Processor 1       ID = 0
   Number of cores     8 (max 8)
   Number of threads   8 (max 8)
   Name       AMD FX-8350
   Codename     Vishera
   Specification     AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor  
   Package      Socket AM3+ (942)
   CPUID       F.2.0
   Extended CPUID     15.2
   Core Stepping     OR-C0
   Technology     32 nm
   TDP Limit     125 Watts
   Core Speed     4118.1 MHz
   Multiplier x Bus Speed   20.5 x 200.9 MHz
   Rated Bus speed     2611.5 MHz
   Stock frequency     4000 MHz
   Instructions sets   MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, XOP, FMA3, FMA4
   L1 Data cache     8 x 16 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
   L1 Instruction cache   4 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
   L2 cache     4 x 2048 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
   L3 cache     8 MBytes, 64-way set associative, 64-byte line size
   FID/VID Control     yes
   Min FID       7.0x
   # of P-States     4
   P-State       FID 0x1A - VID 0x0A - IDD 13 (21.00x - 1.425 V)
   P-State       FID 0x19 - VID 0x0C - IDD 13 (20.50x - 1.400 V)
   P-State       FID 0x18 - VID 0x12 - IDD 12 (20.00x - 1.325 V)
   P-State       FID 0xFFFFFFFF - VID 0xFFFFFFFF (-1.00x - -1.000 V)


----------



## suraswami (Sep 26, 2014)

left VID as Auto and changed multi to 21.  Played Bioshock Infinite for about 1.5hrs.

Hopefully sleep and wake up works with no black screens.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 26, 2014)

You're not the first to have issues with sleep and wake. It happens an just about any board that I have seen so far. I think your best bet to get that solved is to either
1. Don't use it and power off when you're not using it
2. Set the PC's OC up with offset voltages and leave all the power saving features on. I think that's where the issue lies, you're using some of the featires but not all when the pc is set to sleep. Using offset isn't too difficult it's just different. If you know the voltage you need for a certain clock, let's just "say" it's 1.4v @ 4.5. You would set the offset for the CPU to +.075v, if you have added volts to the CPU_NB you'll want to set an offset for it as well. Now you will need to take into account any LLC setting you have implemented. If you have the LLC set to add a bit of voltage under load say .005v then your offset would need to be +.07v which under load gets another .005 for the total .075v. With a setting like this and all green stuff enabled that allows the PC to cycle down to about .9v and 1.4GHz when surfing but it will also ramp up to 4.5 and 1.4v under load. I'm not saying this will fix your issue with sleep sinc I don't use it and have no real hands on experience. But it will allow the PC to run more like it was intended and save you some power and heat to boot.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 26, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> You're not the first to have issues with sleep and wake. It happens an just about any board that I have seen so far. I think your best bet to get that solved is to either
> 1. Don't use it and power off when you're not using it
> 2. Set the PC's OC up with offset voltages and leave all the power saving features on. I think that's where the issue lies, you're using some of the featires but not all when the pc is set to sleep. Using offset isn't too difficult it's just different. If you know the voltage you need for a certain clock, let's just "say" it's 1.4v @ 4.5. You would set the offset for the CPU to +.075v, if you have added volts to the CPU_NB you'll want to set an offset for it as well. Now you will need to take into account any LLC setting you have implemented. If you have the LLC set to add a bit of voltage under load say .005v then your offset would need to be +.07v which under load gets another .005 for the total .075v. With a setting like this and all green stuff enabled that allows the PC to cycle down to about .9v and 1.4GHz when surfing but it will also ramp up to 4.5 and 1.4v under load. I'm not saying this will fix your issue with sleep sinc I don't use it and have no real hands on experience. But it will allow the PC to run more like it was intended and save you some power and heat to boot.



Yes I have all the power savings features on, for now the voltages are Auto and LLC is set to medium.  I will watch it for couple of days and try messing with the offset voltages.

Wow!! FX OCing is not simple like I thought!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 26, 2014)

That's why some like them , , there's just so much to mess with


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 26, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> That's why some like them , , there's just so much to mess with


 I have to say I still get a LOT more enjoyment out of mt FX when compared to my 4770K. The AMD are still like the old days, I swear anyone could OC a Hazwell, if they have a decent board it'll practically do it for you.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 26, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> You're not the first to have issues with sleep and wake. It happens an just about any board that I have seen so far. I think your best bet to get that solved is to either
> 1. Don't use it and power off when you're not using it
> 2. Set the PC's OC up with offset voltages and leave all the power saving features on. I think that's where the issue lies, you're using some of the featires but not all when the pc is set to sleep. Using offset isn't too difficult it's just different. If you know the voltage you need for a certain clock, let's just "say" it's 1.4v @ 4.5. You would set the offset for the CPU to +.075v, if you have added volts to the CPU_NB you'll want to set an offset for it as well. Now you will need to take into account any LLC setting you have implemented. If you have the LLC set to add a bit of voltage under load say .005v then your offset would need to be +.07v which under load gets another .005 for the total .075v. With a setting like this and all green stuff enabled that allows the PC to cycle down to about .9v and 1.4GHz when surfing but it will also ramp up to 4.5 and 1.4v under load. I'm not saying this will fix your issue with sleep sinc I don't use it and have no real hands on experience. But it will allow the PC to run more like it was intended and save you some power and heat to boot.



I read thru your post again after coming to work and have this question
Waking from Sleep makes sense because when waking up board puts all cores to maximum until stabilizes then windows takes over, so it needs all the juice it can get.  So like you mentioned offset voltage helps.

But other problem is Black Screen while idling - the CPU idles at 1.4 ghz with .9v when using green features, this will happen irrespective of if the CPU is OCed or not.  It is supposed to work at that settings but why does it go not responding after screen saver kicks in?  When the screen saver kicks in does the CPU goes back up for a sec and calms down?

And oh, this annoyance I have seen in many generations of AMD CPUs when coupled with Gigabyte boards alone.  Every other manufacturer does it right, ECS, MSI, Biostar and Asus.

Ok seems like the PC just saw a Black Screen of death.  So I will have to try the voltage offset method.

Better dump Gigabyte!!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 26, 2014)

I can't say that it's just Giga that does this, like I said my PC is either off or on but I know from other forums people were having the same issues with Asus boards. I would suggest if this black screening continues from wake up try it in safe mode. This should eliminate a software issue any way


----------



## suraswami (Sep 26, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I can't say that it's just Giga that does this, like I said my PC is either off or on but I know from other forums people were having the same issues with Asus boards. I would suggest if this black screening continues from wake up try it in safe mode. This should eliminate a software issue any way



This doesn't happen when the CPU is left at default.

May be I will just give up and put the thing in Auto


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2014)

suraswami said:


> This doesn't happen when the CPU is left at default.
> 
> May be I will just give up and put the thing in Auto



I have one chip that does this stuff (newer chip) and I can't overclock it and one that doesn't (older chip). The one that doesn't is perfectly happy running 4.4Ghz (1.36-1.38v) crunching full load 24/7 or just doing daily tasks. Both are in 1st gen Asus M5Axx Evo boards (M5A99X Evo and M5A97 Evo- identical vrm designs). The problem chip runs 100% fine at stock settings btw.

My solution- downclock the bejesus out of the problem chip- It now runs 3.2Ghz and 1.15v 

It seems to me that the earlier 8350's overclock better than the newer ones.... before the binning into 9370's, 9590's, etc...


----------



## suraswami (Sep 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> I have one chip that does this stuff (newer chip) and I can't overclock it and one that doesn't (older chip). The one that doesn't is perfectly happy running 4.4Ghz (1.36-1.38v) crunching full load 24/7 or just doing daily tasks. Both are in 1st gen Asus M5Axx Evo boards (M5A99X Evo and M5A97 Evo- identical vrm designs). The problem chip runs 100% fine at stock settings btw.
> 
> My solution- downclock the bejesus out of the problem chip- It now runs 3.2Ghz and 1.15v
> 
> It seems to me that the earlier 8350's overclock better than the newer ones.... before the binning into 9370's, 9590's, etc...



Can you post CPUZ dump of P-states of ur FXs?

And if anybody here own 9xxx FX can you also post the P-states?


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Can you post CPUZ dump of P-states of ur FXs?
> 
> And if anybody here own 9xxx FX can you also post the P-states?



These are the P states of the 8350 that runs @4.4Ghz (the other one is running Ubuntu so I will have to find the Win7 HDD for it)
# of P-States 7
 P-State FID 0x1C - VID 0x0F - IDD 12 (22.00x - 1.362 V)
 P-State FID 0x1A - VID 0x0A - IDD 13 (21.00x - 1.425 V)
 P-State FID 0x19 - VID 0x0B - IDD 13 (20.50x - 1.412 V)
 P-State FID 0x12 - VID 0x17 - IDD 10 (17.00x - 1.262 V)
 P-State FID 0xC - VID 0x20 - IDD 8 (14.00x - 1.150 V)
 P-State FID 0x5 - VID 0x2A - IDD 5 (10.50x - 1.025 V)
 P-State FID 0x10C - VID 0x34 - IDD 4 (7.00x - 0.900 V)


----------



## suraswami (Sep 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> These are the P states of the 8350 that runs @4.4Ghz (the other one is running Ubuntu so I will have to find the Win7 HDD for it)
> # of P-States 7
> P-State FID 0x1C - VID 0x0F - IDD 12 (22.00x - 1.362 V)
> P-State FID 0x1A - VID 0x0A - IDD 13 (21.00x - 1.425 V)
> ...



that's weird, P-State for default 20 x multi?

I am just going to leave it at 4 ghz with stock 1.325 V.

May be I am going to see if the chip can run at lower voltage.


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2014)

suraswami said:


> that's weird, P-State for default 20 x multi?
> 
> I am just going to leave it at 4 ghz with stock 1.325 V.
> 
> May be I am going to see if the chip can run at lower voltage.



The chip will go to 4.6Ghz pretty easy but heat starts to be a problem since I'm only running a Xig Night Hawk w/2x 1500rpm fans and I crunch with it (4.4Ghz is pretty close to stock for temps at full load)


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 27, 2014)

Here ya go Swami this is my 9370
# of P-States 7
P-State FID 0x1F - VID 0x04 - IDD 18 (23.50x - 1.500 V)
P-State FID 0x1C - VID 0x04 - IDD 18 (22.00x - 1.500 V)
P-State FID 0x1A - VID 0x04 - IDD 18 (21.00x - 1.500 V)
P-State FID 0x16 - VID 0x0D - IDD 14 (19.00x - 1.387 V)
P-State FID 0x12 - VID 0x16 - IDD 12 (17.00x - 1.275 V)
P-State FID 0x8 - VID 0x26 - IDD 7 (12.00x - 1.075 V)
P-State FID 0x10C - VID 0x36 - IDD 4 (7.00x - 0.875 V)
But I can run it at 4.8 with 1.428v on my loop or 1.476v on the AIO


----------



## suraswami (Sep 27, 2014)

I think its my crap board. I set it all default including turbo.  Ran few runs of IBT to compare power usage, went to restart, board wouldn't post.  I have to hold the power button to turn it off, turn off the PSU, then turn on and it posted.  I thought ok may be one off weird thing, did the same run again, bam no post, have to do the same thing again.  Before doing this I set the board to defaults using the bios menu.

When set turbo on, the cpu clock didn't stay at 4, instead kept jumping around, thought the HPC option was turned off, no it was not.

Right now I turned off turbo, will be out for dinner, I will clear the cmos using the jumper and then try it out again.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 27, 2014)

That's a good idea Swami, that would be my first move is clearing the CMOS.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah Johan, you were right, the CPU needs 1.42v to run stable at 4.2Ghz.  Not sure if its lazy chip or the board.  The CPU will run at 4 Ghz with low volts - 1.325v and went to 1.28v and was happy.  Was able to cut down few degrees and few watts.

But to get to 4.2 it needs a big jump to 1.42.  When I turn off Turbo and set the multi to 21, set the voltage to 1.42 (anything other than normal voltage), the weird board will not step down the voltage when cpu is idle and drops to 1.4ghz.  I have to leave the voltage at Normal setting and up the offset to get to 1.42 and idle works properly.

So decided to go different way.  Left the voltages on auto, turned on Turbo.  Set the default clock to 21 and turbo clock to 22.  So I get 4.2Ghz all cores and boost clock is at 4.4Ghz.  Feels bit quicker and has been stable over the weekend, with several gaming sessions, watching Netflix, sleep and wake cycles.

Seems to be working fine at this setting.  When turbo kicks in, the voltage creeps up to 1.45v, temps seems to be in the mid 40C while gaming.  During IBT the temps reach upto 52C.

Haven't touched NB frequency or HT clocking to up the ram speed.

I am going to leave this thing for now.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 29, 2014)

@suraswami 
The board won't downdrop voltage unless you set an offset voltage for the V_Core and leave all the power savings features on just turn off turbo or set it to the same clock as your OC. So since your CPU showed a base VID of 1.325v at 20x then to get 1.42v for the 22x I would just set a +.100v offset in bios. If you're happy with it the way it is that's cool but that's how you use offset so the CPU speed and volts will downclock when idle/surfing etc...


----------



## suraswami (Sep 29, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @suraswami
> The board won't downdrop voltage unless you set an offset voltage for the V_Core and leave all the power savings features on just turn off turbo or set it to the same clock as your OC. So since your CPU showed a base VID of 1.325v at 20x then to get 1.42v for the 22x I would just set a +.100v offset in bios. If you're happy with it the way it is that's cool but that's how you use offset so the CPU speed and volts will downclock when idle/surfing etc...



I will try it out later, want to see if I got my current setup stable.  I guess baby steps.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 29, 2014)

That's what the bios is there for swami, to play with. The more you play the more you learn. Just save a good OC profile incase things get all wonky on you. Then all you have to do is load it up and you're off to the races.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 30, 2014)

ok Black Screen yesterday, the PC is back to all default.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone here with a FX-8370


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 30, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Anyone here with a FX-8370


 
Not yet but soon maybe?? Not sure yet. They seem to be performing quite well.



suraswami said:


> ok Black Screen yesterday, the PC is back to all default.


What do you have for a PSU. That black screen makes me wonder. Was that from slepp or just random?


----------



## suraswami (Sep 30, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Not yet but soon maybe?? Not sure yet. They seem to be performing quite well.
> 
> 
> What do you have for a PSU. That black screen makes me wonder. Was that from slepp or just random?



Ultra X3 600W modular.  It was just random.  Watching a movie on Netflix, paused it, went to kitchen to grab something to eat, had chit chat with my son, came back may be in 20 min, no response, just black screen, with numlock light on the keyboard, lights on the case and fans are all working.  Only way is to press the shutdown button and restart the PC.

You suspecting it might be the PSU?  It's been faithful for 4 to 5 yrs now.  Under load, PSU still works cool.

This only happens when I OC the CPU even the slightest!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ultra xs were good for their time but start looking at a Seasonic Gold unit


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Not yet but soon maybe?? Not sure yet. They seem to be performing quite well.
> 
> 
> What do you have for a PSU. That black screen makes me wonder. Was that from slepp or just random?


How does it OC compared to the 8350


----------



## suraswami (Sep 30, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ultra xs were good for their time but start looking at a Seasonic Gold unit



If you think its PSU, then why does it not do when CPU is at stock?  Does this only when idle, not load or gaming!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Netflix/hardware enabled browsers do put a load on the system


----------



## suraswami (Sep 30, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Netflix/hardware enabled browsers do put a load on the system



even while paused/idling?  I don't get black screen while gaming, when running IBT or even when I tried mining for sometime.

I am reading other forums and some complains it to be AMD video card related, especially turning off the fans and doing the zero core thing.  Afterburner is used to stop this power saving feature and few got success in getting rid of Black Screen issue.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 30, 2014)

All default, it still does random black screen.

hmm hate to buy a PSU to see the problem is still there.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 1, 2014)

Try turning of ULPS for the video card I seen that be a problem before


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have seen the same thing recently with AMD don't know if it's a driver issue or not but hardware acceleration in some browsers was causing lockup etc. If you have an older card maybe try an older driver for it and see if there's any difference. I'm thinking in the 13 series before the "mantle" stuff.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 1, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> Try turning of ULPS for the video card I seen that be a problem before



I am also suspecting the same, downloaded MSI AB and disbled the ULPS.  Now the fan on the GPU doesn't turn off.  I don't want to get excited or jump into any conclusion yet, the machine has to pass the 36hr sleep/wake/game/stream/browse cycle.



Johan45 said:


> I have seen the same thing recently with AMD don't know if it's a driver issue or not but hardware acceleration in some browsers was causing lockup etc. If you have an older card maybe try an older driver for it and see if there's any difference. I'm thinking in the 13 series before the "mantle" stuff.



That's what I was also thinking while I was driving to work.  This nonsense started somewhere last year during 13 series drivers.  I thought it was AMD that was having issues with video drivers, visited nVidia forums and lot more people cry in that land with horrible drivers for 7xx series cards, they have the same Black Screen issue during idle.

I was going to jump to greenland, but seeing them cry I am happy both fu***rs have idiot developers (in a way I will blame testers for slipping this).


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 1, 2014)

You may have to throw some of that blame at Java as well and maybe even M$. There's been a lot of conflict between the two and M$ won't even allow me to install JRE on my windows phone. I've heard there's a newer release to come for Java at some point to address the HW acceleration issues.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 2, 2014)

Died around noon today.

Wife said she was on Facebook and Youtube.

Are those sites messing something?


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't know about those sites TBH, youtube uses your video card as well. What browser do you use. IE FF Chrome?


----------



## Pehla (Oct 2, 2014)

guys i have wierd situation with my MB/CPU right now!! i updated bios to the latest beta version.
before update i had beta F10a...,now its F10d...,but no mather what i do it says i have 4cores/4threads!!
i try to OC cpu afte update but had no luck !! restarted pc 10 times by now!! in bios it says all cores enabled
all doh i didnt clear cmos ?? that is going to help??


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 2, 2014)

hmmm why you using a beta bios did it fix something for you if not then just go back to the last non beta bios


----------



## Pehla (Oct 2, 2014)

i might be wrong but that latest bios have 

Update CPU AGESA code
and i tough it might improve some setings and some performance?!?! aint the latest the best??


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2014)

What revision is your Giga board?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 2, 2014)

Pehla said:


> i might be wrong but that latest bios have
> 
> Update CPU AGESA code
> and i tough it might improve some setings and some performance?!?!


Not really. CPU AGESA code is the microcode used by new CPUs. By their saying they updated it, they are saying that they support new CPUs/APUs.
If a new BIOS version has new features/settings/added stability, chances are it will tell you.


Pehla said:


> aint the latest the best??


Not always. Generally when it comes to BIOSes, if it's working, don't screw with flashing it, lol.


----------



## Pehla (Oct 2, 2014)

board is revision 1.0 
im going to clear cmos first,,just to see if that fix the situation and if not reflash it to F9 bios..,then will need help from you to OC this thing!!


----------



## suraswami (Oct 2, 2014)

Pehla said:


> board is revision 1.0
> im going to clear cmos first,,just to see if that fix the situation and if not reflash it to F9 bios..,then will need help from you to OC this thing!!



Always best practice is to manually clear the bios using jumper or removing the cmos battery.  These morons don't really test much these days.

Anyway back to my issue.  Johan - I am using FF.  Following is what I have done so far

Backing up system
Do the following to clean up drivers
1. Uninstall AMD drivers (including chipset)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-reinstall-video-drivers-quick-guide.52502/
http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-remove-your-amd-ati-gpu-drivers

2. Clean up Registry
3. Clean up windows folders
4. Check hidden devices and uninstall
5. Check for AODDriver4.x and uninstall - clean up registry entries too.  follow this thread
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/342005-33-event-7000-aoddriver4-error
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1105827-aoddriver4-2-service-failed-start.html

Installed Catalyst 14.4
Changed settings - Monitor go to sleep in 5 min, machine goes to sleep in 15 min
No Overclock on Video card, set to default - 960 clock and 1250 memory.

Cleared the CMOS jumper, reset mobo bios settings.  Disabled Turbo and upped the multi to 21, raised the offset voltage, so it boots at 1.39v.

Played BF4 last night for 1.5hrs and this morning about 20 min.  No Facebook, No Youtube, just regular browsing.  After few successful wake and sleep cycles, I tried to wake the PC 1 hr ago, to be greeted with Black Screen.  This time the PC didn't even go into windows, right away Black Screen.

So definitely its the stupid board.  So I am just going to leave the CPU at 4 ghz with 1.325v.

I purchased the store warranty, so I can return the board and get a new one, only catch is since I got it as combo from MC, they will not give me full board price, I need to pick something for the money they give me or add more to get better one.

Dilemma is do I really need to throw extra money to get few hundred Mhz on the CPU or just save some money and upgrade the 7950 to R9 290 or GTX 970 (leaning towards this for power savings).


----------



## suraswami (Oct 3, 2014)

PC failed to wake up even with stock CPU setting (4 ghz with 1.325v + no turbo).  Since the PSU is almost 5 yrs old and seen lot of gaming load close to 450w, like some others suggested I am thinking of changing it.  Since I have to fix this over the weekend, can't wait for online orders.  I have few options from my local store, please help me pick a decent one.  Don't have money to keep throwing at this, so want to keep it close to $100 (+/- 20).

750W PSUs

Corsair CX750M
http://www.microcenter.com/product/406089/CX_Series_CX750M_750_Watt_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply

EVGA SuperNova 750W
http://www.microcenter.com/product/433612/SuperNOVA_750_750W_Watt_Bronze_ATX_12V_Power_Supply

TT ToughPower 750W Gold
http://www.microcenter.com/product/436282/ToughPower_750_Watt_Semi_Modular_80_Plus_Gold_Power_Supply

EVGA SuperNova 750W Gold
http://www.microcenter.com/product/433614/SuperNOVA_750_Watt_80_Gold_Modular_ATX_12V_Power_Supply

Corsair RM750 Gold
http://www.microcenter.com/product/418823/RM750_Series_750_Watt_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply

Moving onto 850W PSUs

EVGA SuperNova 850W
http://www.microcenter.com/product/..._850_Watt_Bronze_Modular_ATX_12V_Power_Supply

EVGA SuperNova 850G2 Gold
http://www.microcenter.com/product/...ular_ATX_12V_Power_Supply_ECO_Thermal_control

TT ToughPower 850W Gold
http://www.microcenter.com/product/...att_Gold_Series_Semi_Modular_ATX_Power_Supply

I think 750W should suffice for what I have.  If I want to go adding another 7950 will the 750 still be good or better off with 850W?

My store is Orange County, so if you guys see something that is really good, let me know.

And oh, I want it to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## Pehla (Oct 3, 2014)

i clear cmos and nothing hapend!! still 4cores/4threads...,then i reflash bios to the stable one F9...,and again didnt help..,still 4 cores...,then i remember i have once change the setings in msconfig to use 4 cores..,and that was it..,now it all 8 cores enabled!! now to OC this biatch


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 3, 2014)

suraswami said:


> PC failed to wake up even with stock CPU setting (4 ghz with 1.325v + no turbo).  Since the PSU is almost 5 yrs old and seen lot of gaming load close to 450w, like some others suggested I am thinking of changing it.  Since I have to fix this over the weekend, can't wait for online orders.  I have few options from my local store, please help me pick a decent one.  Don't have money to keep throwing at this, so want to keep it close to $100 (+/- 20).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take that one PSU's are the most efficient when they run at 50% load and it's 80+ gold rated and will most likely turn the fan off when the PSU isn't under much load and running cooler


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 3, 2014)

Pehla said:


> i clear cmos and nothing hapend!! still 4cores/4threads...,then i reflash bios to the stable one F9...,and again didnt help..,still 4 cores...,then i remember i have once change the setings in msconfig to use 4 cores..,and that was it..,now it all 8 cores enabled!! now to OC this biatch



ohwell we live and learn good to hear it's back to 8/8 for OCing start with stock volts and up the multi until it crashes then up the volts a little more then the multi and so on and so forth until you get as high as you want to go and its stable


----------



## suraswami (Oct 3, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> Take that one PSU's are the most efficient when they run at 50% load and it's 80+ gold rated and will most likely turn the fan off when the PSU isn't under much load and running cooler



Today's newegg deal 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438028

This one kind of put me in dilemma, should I buy this instead, I know I have to wait and probably drop adding 7950 idea.  May be just go to GTX 970 instead.

Saves me few $.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 3, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Today's newegg deal
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438028
> 
> ...


That's a damn good PSU for one hell of a price. I say get that, chances are it would hold up to two 7950s, and definitely hold up to two 970s.


----------



## Pehla (Oct 3, 2014)

you know what gives me most trouble!! i cant boot with memory on 1866mhz,even without any cpu OC
i got no idea what is wrong..,i hope its not cpu!!
EDIT: memory is rated at that speed,and this cpu have suport for that memory!! so what is the deal!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 4, 2014)

check the voltage for the ram anything under 1.65V is probably going to lead to problems at 1866MHz


----------



## Pehla (Oct 4, 2014)

ok made 4.4ghz on 1.45v core and memory on 1600mhz...i had something in memory setings on manual and just put it on auto and it booted up!!
how much cpu NB volts is safe?? i think i made it about 1.35v
and does anyone know how can i save this bios setings becouse if i change anything and it fail a want to be able to load this profile!!
EDIT: after few hours of gaming pc is stabile... maybe later try increase ram multiplyer to try 1866..,but first i wana make sure that pc i stabile as it is!! if its not i dont want to add more instability


----------



## suraswami (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I found the problem.  ITS A BUG IN THE BIOS (seems like it).

Every time I change the LLC setting to medium (other than Auto), I see this Black Screen/wake from sleep crash.  If I leave it at Auto then no issues so far.  All the Overclock profiles and even default clock profiles that I had saved, I had the LLC at medium.  I change it to Auto and PC seems to be stable, after several IBT, BF4/BF3, Facebook, Youtube, Sleep/Wake cycles.

So its not the PSU.  Good I haven't yet ordered.

I am at 4.4 Ghz with LLC set to Auto.  Voltage set in bios is 1.38 and with IBT load it drops to 1.32/1.34.  During gaming sometimes it jumps to 1.4v.  CPU stays around 46 during Gaming.

Hopefully that is the problem and it behaves well.

I feel like my half bald head is close to full bald, in the last one week, at least I don't need to go to the Barbers!!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 6, 2014)

@Pehla There should be a place in the tools section of bios to save profiles. Although I'm not that familiar with Giga boards.

@suraswami Sorry been out of it for a few days. I hope that get's it all sorted out for ya. This has been dogging you for too long.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 6, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @Pehla There should be a place in the tools section of bios to save profiles. Although I'm not that familiar with Giga boards.
> 
> @suraswami Sorry been out of it for a few days. I hope that get's it all sorted out for ya. This has been dogging you for too long.



Pehla has rev 1.0, don't think it has the ability to save profiles (may be I am wrong).

Yeah this has been driving me nuts, over the weekend I had one crash, but I think I need to adjust the voltage a bit.

not going to spend anymore time on this, need to catch up with life!!


----------



## Pehla (Oct 6, 2014)

True...,i looked for save profile setings in bios for some time but didnt find it...,maybe i overlook....,but dont realy think that is the case
I will search for it again as soon as i go to mess with OC again...,but for now im stable at 4.4ghz /ddr3 1600mhz


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 6, 2014)

Like I said the only real fix is to just shut the PC down. You're not alone with the Sleep/wake probles swami. As for the Giga board I only have one a GA-EP45-UD3R and it doesn't save profiles so that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pehla said:


> True...,i looked for save profile setings in bios for some time but didnt find it...,maybe i overlook....,but dont realy think that is the case
> I will search for it again as soon as i go to mess with OC again...,but for now im stable at 4.4ghz /ddr3 1600mhz


 
I found this in your mobo manual


----------



## Pehla (Oct 7, 2014)

found the save profile setings...,and i thank you for that !!  now i dont have to redo evry setings that i did i OC fail!!
but i must tell you i was wrong when i told you my pc was stable at 4.4ghz/1600mhz mem!! i know i changed memory multiplyer  and that it showed me memory speed of 1600mhz...,but today something was bothering me ,and i started cpu-z and notice that memory again work on 1333mhz..,so first i did is save profile and try to change multiplyer to x8,x(1600mhz) and again no boot
so i reverted all to default and just put the memory on 1866 mhz no cpu OC at all.
And it booted!! now i will try to increase cpu multy just step by step.., and let you know how it goes!!


----------



## suraswami (Oct 7, 2014)

Pehla said:


> found the save profile setings...,and i thank you for that !!  now i dont have to redo evry setings that i did i OC fail!!
> but i must tell you i was wrong when i told you my pc was stable at 4.4ghz/1600mhz mem!! i know i changed memory multiplyer  and that it showed me memory speed of 1600mhz...,but today something was bothering me ,and i started cpu-z and notice that memory again work on 1333mhz..,so first i did is save profile and try to change multiplyer to x8,x(1600mhz) and again no boot
> so i reverted all to default and just put the memory on 1866 mhz no cpu OC at all.
> And it booted!! now i will try to increase cpu multy just step by step.., and let you know how it goes!!



If the memory is rated to run at 1866, check the memory voltage and also Try increasing the CPU NB voltage to compensate for extra load.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 8, 2014)

Like Swami said most likely the Ram voltage needs to be around 1.6-1.65v but check the specs. Also make sure you set the timings since it doesn't always do very well on auto.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 8, 2014)

suraswami said:


> If the memory is rated to run at 1866, check the memory voltage and also *Try increasing the CPU NB voltage to compensate for extra load.*


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Pehla (Oct 8, 2014)

already put memory votlage at 1.65v and give some cpu nb some volts too!!at 4.4ghz no boot..
but just now when i started pc,went into bios and give cpu to 3.8 ghz just to check if it boots and it did..will first play some game tonight..,and tomorow try increase cpu multi a litle bit more...


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 8, 2014)

Pehla said:


> already put memory votlage at 1.65v and give some cpu nb some volts too!!at 4.4ghz no boot..
> but just now when i started pc,went into bios and give cpu to 3.8 ghz just to check if it boots and it did..will first play some game tonight..,and tomorow try increase cpu multi a litle bit more...


What do you have VCore and CPU NB voltage set to? They may be a bit low, even with the bump you gave them. My CPU NB took a good bump to run 2133 C9 stable.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 8, 2014)

At a guess I'd say v-core needs to be around 1.4v maybe a bit more and CPU_NB up to 1.25-1.3v  for 4.4G. This all depends on your CPU of course. Some need more


----------



## Pehla (Oct 8, 2014)

v.core is at 1.45v and cpu nb was 1.35v but now lover it to 1.3v and booted at 3.8ghz cpu and 1866mhz mem
 edit; thank you all guys for suport!!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 8, 2014)

Man those voltages do seem kind of high especially at 3.8
You're welcome


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I finally got my 8350 up, whats the stock volts for this thing running in turbocore?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I finally got my 8350 up, whats the stock volts for this thing running in turbocore?





suraswami said:


> # of P-States 4
> P-State FID 0x1A - VID 0x0A - IDD 13 (21.00x - 1.425 V)
> P-State FID 0x19 - VID 0x0C - IDD 13 (20.50x - 1.400 V)
> P-State FID 0x18 - VID 0x12 - IDD 12 (20.00x - 1.325 V)
> P-State FID 0xFFFFFFFF - VID 0xFFFFFFFF (-1.00x - -1.000 V)



Get a dump from CPUz, you will get an idea on the volts the CPU will use for different clocks.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I finally got my 8350 up, whats the stock volts for this thing running in turbocore?


 Swami has the right idea. The FX CPUs "stock" VIDs are all over the place and very CPU dependant. If you leave your machine at defaults in bios you can get the P-States from CPU-z. Open the software goto the about tab and export to .txt file. In that file you'll find something similar to what Swami posted. There's a lot of info and you'll need to scroll down a ways.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I was thinking of running the cpu at 4.2GHz at all times without the turbocore i guess 1.425v

I also have my ram running at 2133 1.6V and 9 11 11 31 as per on ram.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I was thinking of running the cpu at 4.2GHz at all times without the turbocore i guess 1.425v
> 
> I also have my ram running at 2133 1.6V and 9 11 11 31 as per on ram.



Most of the time the CPU can run at 4.2 with 1.35v or less.  Turn off turbo and set it at 4.2, start the voltage at 1.35v and work your way down.

I had stability issues at 4.4, no time to tweak, so left the machine at 4.2Ghz with stock non-turbo volts (1.325v).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Im not worried about running at minimum voltage just at factory spec. The cpu stock runs at 4 with 1.368.

I wont be ocing per say atleast not for 6 months.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 9, 2014)

Depending on your CPU that 1.425v may be good enough for 4.5 as long as cooling is sufficient.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Depending on your CPU that 1.425v may be good enough for 4.5 as long as cooling is sufficient.



Peer at my specs and tell me what you think.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Peer at my specs and tell me what you think.


 With an air cooler 4.5 is going to be near the end of your cooling capabilities unless you have a very nice CPU on your hands. I would start with 1.4v and see how far that gets you. I'm not familiar with that coolers capabilities


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2014)

It was reviewed here, same with the gpu and power supply.

90cfm fan on cpu, 86 cfm for the 140 mm fans 6x, 156cfm for the 230 mm fans 2x.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> It was reviewed here, same with the gpu and power supply.
> 
> 90cfm fan on cpu, 86 cfm for the 140 mm fans 6x, 156cfm for the 230 mm fans 2x.


 
Sounds like you have lot's of airflow, that's good. As for the CPU max and cooler , it'll really depend on "your" CPU. I have seen some that max at 4.5 with a hyper 212 and others with the NH-D14 couldn't go any higher but some reach 4.7-8 . You have to do the testing  and keep it within it's thermal limits About 65c for the core and 70-75 for socket depending on the board. The Sabo is pretty tough. If you find you have a big discrepancy between the socket and core temps like 15-20c then you'll want to add some cooling directly to the VRM and back of the mobo. This can drop socket temps up to 10c


----------



## suraswami (Oct 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im not worried about running at minimum voltage just at factory spec. The cpu stock runs at 4 with 1.368.
> 
> I wont be ocing per say atleast not for 6 months.



If you only plan to run at factory spec (volts), then just turn off turbo and increase multi to 21 and you should all be set.

Do you use 'S3' sleep state?  If you use some boards don't like with certain settings like mine, I have to leave LLC to Auto, if I change it to anything else even at stock 4 Ghz I see black screen.  I have been chasing this issue and found a thread on another forum who had same issue like me and posted this solution.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I dont have an os installed yet, i havent dived into any apm in the bios, only thing ive set to default is the htbus at 2600 the fsb at 200 and the multiplier at 20, ram at 2133 with 9 11 11 31 1.6v, core enable/disable.



suraswami said:


> If you only plan to run at factory spec (volts), then just turn off turbo and increase multi to 21 and you should all be set.
> 
> Do you use 'S3' sleep state?  If you use some boards don't like with certain settings like mine, I have to leave LLC to Auto, if I change it to anything else even at stock 4 Ghz I see black screen.  I have been chasing this issue and found a thread on another forum who had same issue like me and posted this solution.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 9, 2014)

suraswami said:


> If you only plan to run at factory spec (volts), then just turn off turbo and increase multi to 21 and you should all be set.
> 
> Do you use 'S3' sleep state?  If you use some boards don't like with certain settings like mine, I have to leave LLC to Auto, if I change it to anything else even at stock 4 Ghz I see black screen.  I have been chasing this issue and found a thread on another forum who had same issue like me and posted this solution.


 
I guess the board/cpu needs that extra boost that the llc provides for "wake" function. Nice find Swami


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I dont have an os installed yet, i havent dived into any apm in the bios, only thing ive set to default is the htbus at 2600 the fsb at 200 and the multiplier at 20, ram at 2133 with 9 11 11 31 1.6v, core enable/disable.


 Once you get it up and running there's lot of little things you can tweak here and there. If you like to keep the power saving options then I suggest you use offset voltages. That way when you're idle in OS it'll drop V_Core and CPU speed when surfing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Im just glad i didnt need a diff gpu to fire it up, i will be disabling pci e link state so it doesnt droop. And run it all at 4.2GHz. Apm is not fool proof and 100 percent and thats why so many have issues with gaming.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im just glad i didnt need a diff gpu to fire it up, i will be disabling pci e link state so it doesnt droop. And run it all at 4.2GHz. Apm is not fool proof and 100 percent and thats why so many have issues with gaming.



I think you need to enable HPC if you don't want your CPU clocks jump around during load (I might be wrong, I get confused with APM always).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah your bios is diff than mine...


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have the sabo and CHV-z and I leave APM on auto and enable HPC if I thought it was throttling me I'd disable it but I kick the crap out of these FX all the time and haven't seen it yet. The sabo is a good stout board eidairman you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I read this here, any truth behind this? 

http://www.ronwoods.us/2014/02/what-does-amd-application-power.html?m=1

Yeah i read up for Amd 5ghz and this board came up.

I almost had second thoughts on my video card due to the size and almost traded it for a msi gaming or xfx dd card. But im gonna keep it. I might wc IT


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes it's all true but to overclock you have to go outside the TDP design of the mobo and CPU. These settings allow you to do that outside those specs. Some boards are better equipped to hanle it than others. The Sabertooth ha no issues with that so no need to worry. I ran my 8350 up to 5.8 no issues with the right cooling. Probably had my chip using 300 watts before.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok i will just be upping the core to 4.2GHz. Turbocore will be off. Hpc on and apm off?
Should I reapply my tim as a bb size ball in the middle? I initially used a old credcard spread like AS5. Heres my bios screenshttp://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-gaming-rig-amd.195936/page-9#post-3177139


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 11, 2014)

Build finished.


















Kneel before my mighty CM 





Testing RAID:


----------



## Pehla (Oct 11, 2014)

hey guys ...,just want you to know that i made my cpu run at 4.2ghz and memory at 1866mhz..
Cpu v.core at  1.4v/memory at 1.65v(didnt try to lover memory voltage)
i dont know what i did wrong before but my pc was unstable like hell...,random restart every now and then,but now its super cool... 
i was even thinking to change motherboard soon,but im holding to this one for some time...
Happy OC to everyone!! free performance


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah thats the thing about ram its best to run it at its recommended clock, timing and voltage to avoid problems. My rig will be at 4.2GHz eventually with the ram at 2133.



Pehla said:


> hey guys ...,just want you to know that i made my cpu run at 4.2ghz and memory at 1866mhz..
> Cpu v.core at  1.4v/memory at 1.65v(didnt try to lover memory voltage)
> i dont know what i did wrong before but my pc was unstable like hell...,random restart every now and then,but now its super cool...
> i was even thinking to change motherboard soon,but im holding to this one for some time...
> Happy OC to everyone!! free performance


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 11, 2014)

@TRWOV Looks good !
@eidairaman1 
When doing TIM on these FX they have a pretty big IHS so a BB size would be a bit small IMO. I use a pretty good sized gob.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @TRWOV Looks good !
> @eidairaman1
> When doing TIM on these FX they have a pretty big IHS so a BB size would be a bit small IMO. I use a pretty good sized gob.



Mx 4 compound used, cred card spread method used on it. Bios temps show 40-42 On cpu.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 11, 2014)

If it works it works man. I've always went with the blob.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

I did it like i did the Athlon xp with As5

Cpu is at 4.2Ghz vcore at 1.425, redid thermal compound idle 39 in bios, turbocore is off. Hpc/apm im unsure about. Qfan to me is not that good so i gotta pull my side panel fans off till i get an analog fan controller.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 17, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I did it like i did the Athlon xp with As5
> 
> Cpu is at 4.2Ghz vcore at 1.425, redid thermal compound idle 39 in bios, turbocore is off. Hpc/apm im unsure about. Qfan to me is not that good so i gotta pull my side panel fans off till i get an analog fan controller.



So not much gain?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Nope not at all so the chip will sit at 4.2GHz with turbo off c6 off c1E off, Applicationpower/performance management will be off probably, Hpc enabled, ram is using xmp profile 1 (ASUS DOCP) So its operating with correct voltage and timings at 2133.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 17, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Nope not at all so the chip will sit at 4.2GHz with turbo off c6 off c1E off, Applicationpower/performance management will be off probably, Hpc enabled, ram is using xmp profile 1 (ASUS DOCP) So its operating with correct voltage and timings at 2133.



OS installed?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Im holding off


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 18, 2014)

I tried LN2 for the first time today, man  I have lot's to learn

http://valid.canardpc.com/sevkx0


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice @Johan45


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks guys , it was quite an experience I can say that.


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 20, 2014)

Awesome clock Johan45, congrats.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks yautja, it was a lot harder than I expected and I think I had gotten moisture in a ram slot possibly. After an hour or so of fighting with it trying to get CineR15 to run over 6.0 , swapped out ssds , no change . I had a warning from my board. EC flash is corrupt contact ASUS tech. So the BIOS was gone. Man I love that direct flash feature that ASUS has on their boards . So I was back up and running in 10 minutes or so. But that was where things just kept going down hill. Once I pulled the thing apart I saw a buch of frost build up on my 3rd ram slot which I'm blaming for a lot of my problems.


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 20, 2014)

Just make sure not to exaggerate with it, LN2 building inside key components of mobo is not so good to put it mildly. lol Does Sabertooth 990FX have the LN2 switch? CVF-Z (& probably CVF) have one. Great OC regardless, especially for 220W TDP CPU.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 21, 2014)

No the kitty doesn't have the LN2 switch. From what I read the switch is supposed to help with "cold bugs" and I think that's about it. I gave it another shot last night, hoping I had a bad mount or something on Saturday but still the same. I think I might have a weak core or something else going on in that CPU. Most of these when taken cold like that don't have issues with voltage but this one does. When over 6.0 and I up voltage to 1.75v+ it locks within 30 seconds. Doesn't matter what I'm doing. Light 8 core bench is possible as long as volts stay around 1.7. And single core up to 6.9. I wish I hadn't broke my 8350 now.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 21, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> No the kitty doesn't have the LN2 switch. From what I read the switch is supposed to help with "cold bugs" and I think that's about it. I gave it another shot last night, hoping I had a bad mount or something on Saturday but still the same. I think I might have a weak core or something else going on in that CPU. Most of these when taken cold like that don't have issues with voltage but this one does. When over 6.0 and I up voltage to 1.75v+ it locks within 30 seconds. Doesn't matter what I'm doing. Light 8 core bench is possible as long as volts stay around 1.7. And single core up to 6.9. I wish I hadn't broke my 8350 now.
> 
> View attachment 59840
> 
> View attachment 59841



Can you try 2 modules?

Saw on one of the user reviews that the new 8370E is a new revision/stepping and it clocks well at low volts.  anyone here?


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 21, 2014)

That'll have to wait since I'm out of juice for now Swami. That 9370 should be able to run Cinebench in the 7-7.5G range so there's something else amiss. Either I'm missing something in BIOS or the CPU has something holing it back. 
The 8370e looks to be a pretty nice CPU. I have seen a few examples of them so far and they do seem to OC quite nicely.


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 22, 2014)

Not all the batches are golden, Johan. 6.3GHz is a beastly OC for your batch i bet, eBay sells LN2 10 L bottle for 2000+ sheckels.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 23, 2014)

It has to be the board Yautja, I'm certain I missed a setting somewhere. I will try again.
My Dewar cost me $300 (used)and $50 to fill with 35L


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 25, 2014)

Didn't know where else to post this:

Tried my hand with the (few) raid settings this board has. Clearly the raid bios is intended for hard drives since the smallest stripe size available is 64KB. Intel's documentation for RST recommends a 64K stripe for HDDs and 16K for SSDs so there's that.

I tested with a pair of cheap V300s before installing my 830s  in order to know the ideal combination. For some reason, using a block size different from 512bytes wouldn't let me install Windows as the installer would stop with an error just after partitioning the volume 


Didn't test with a single drive but JBOD performance should be mostly the same except for the increased latency induced by the RAID controller:







RAID0 with the default options:






With Read Cache enabled:







No cache






So RAID0 with Read Cache enabled seems to offer the best performance but the bad thing is that enabling the Read Cache ALSO enables Write Back by default (the Read-Write settings are tied ). Since Write Back uses system memory to store writes, a power failure could render the data unusable so in the mean time I guess the middle ground in the performance-reliability scale is using RAID 0 with no caching.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 25, 2014)

I picked up an FX-8320 yesterday and she is a sweetheart. Check this out


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's one I did yesterday, starting to push the limits and hit 5392 in Cine R11.5 at 1.45v believe it or not.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 28, 2014)

I had been wanting to bench with RAM at 2133 (the max speed the UD7 supports) but I couldn't get the board to boot at anything higher than 1600Mhz. I got my board with a discount as it was an open box item so I thought I had found the issue for what the previous owner returned the product. Had a couple of things to try, the first one being updating the bios...

As I was muddling through Gigabyte's page I came across the RAM QVL with this little gem inside:







Of course there was no mention of this on the Notes, FAQ or board specifications, you had to bury it in the RAM QVL that no one ever reads 

Still gonna try that new FDe bios. The previous FC bios is 2 years old after all.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 28, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I had been wanting to bench with RAM at 2133 (the max speed the UD7 supports) but I couldn't get the board to boot at anything higher than 1600Mhz. I got my board with a discount as it was an open box item so I thought I had found the issue for what the previous owner returned the product. Had a couple of things to try, the first one being updating the bios...
> 
> As I was muddling through Gigabyte's page I came across the RAM QVL with this little gem inside:
> 
> ...




I would suggest giving the ram an extra .05v over stock and set the CPU_NB volts to 1.25 or 1.3v and see if that'll let you boot. If not then you might just be SOL. It's worth a shot right?


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 29, 2014)

No dice.  I guess the only way to get to >1866 is by upping the base clock but I don't know how may that affect my RAID setup 










Do you think getting another CPU might help? Maybe the IMC on my current one is crap. I was thinking about picking up an 8370 anyway...


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 29, 2014)

It shouldn't be the CPU but I guess that's possible. I'm not sure I know what you mean in that bios shot I saw 2134 for a memory setting. Is it not available in bios or what?? If you're talking abot the base 200 FSB then raising it won't affect your raid no worries there. Just leave the PCIe on auto


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 29, 2014)

I can select 2133 all right but it won't boot at that speed with the four RAM slots populated. Once it re-starts I get a screen saying that the board failed to boot and that default values will be used. At 1600 everything is peachy but, according to the RAM QVL, for >1866 I need to have only one DIMM per channel. 

I'll try o OC the RAM by FSB.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 29, 2014)

Which ram do you have in that the 4x4 kingston? If so I wouldn't be surprised if you need to bump the CPU-NB even higher. 16 Gb is tough enough but all four slots is even harder. I suggest you try pulling two stick out and start there. Then we'll see if we can get all four working together after that.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 29, 2014)

mmm, something else is amiss, even with just two DIMMs I can't boot at anything higher than >1600. Gonna try the memory on another board first.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 29, 2014)

I do know kingston was causing some issues on ASUS boards don't know how it plays with Giga. I do have some ram sets at home that'll do the same thing when put into my FX board.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 29, 2014)

There are plenty of Kingston modules on the QVL but only 1 and 2GB modules


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have read elsewhere that some rev. of the Giga boards won't run 4 sticks over 1600 so it really could be the board and not the ram. Since that little note was written on the site it's quite likely yours is one of those boards. If you can tighten the timings down decent you won't miss to much by not running 2133 or higher.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 30, 2014)

So far this board has been a disappointment. Can't keep the CPU stable at 4.2Ghz with stock voltage, can't make the RAM run at its supported speeds  I can see why it was returned. I could return it but since it was a discontinued Open Box item the store only offers a 30 day warranty and, to tell the truth, there's really nothing wrong with it, it will run stable and all at stock settings it just sucks at overclocking. I could return it but I'd have to pay a re-stocking fee.

I guess I'll try my hand at under-volting; If I can't get more than stock performance at least I'd like it to be as efficient as possible. I'll pick up an 8370 down the line and see if the CPU has something to do with it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 30, 2014)

TRWOV have you tried running the mem in xmp mode?. On my giga boards with 1866 mem I have to select xmp profile 1 or it just acts crazy. I tried manual settings and still acted goofy. Used xmp and all is perfect. Also all three of my giga 990fxa ud3 boards are stable as a rock at 4.4.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 30, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I do know kingston was causing some issues on ASUS boards don't know how it plays with Giga. I do have some ram sets at home that'll do the same thing when put into my FX board.



I am running with Kingston sticks on my ASUS board without any issues for a long time......
And they work with OC and overvolting .....


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 30, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> TRWOV have you tried running the mem in xmp mode?. On my giga boards with 1866 mem I have to select xmp profile 1 or it just acts crazy. I tried manual settings and still acted goofy. Used xmp and all is perfect. Also all three of my giga 990fxa ud3 boards are stable as a rock at 4.4.



Yes, I've used both profiles that my RAM has. Bad thing is that I don't have another board with >1833 support so I can't test them ATM. I have a Z77 board coming soon so I'll test them on that.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 30, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> So far this board has been a disappointment. Can't keep the CPU stable at 4.2Ghz with stock voltage, can't make the RAM run at its supported speeds  I can see why it was returned. I could return it but since it was a discontinued Open Box item the store only offers a 30 day warranty and, to tell the truth, there's really nothing wrong with it, it will run stable and all at stock settings it just sucks at overclocking. I could return it but I'd have to pay a re-stocking fee.
> 
> I guess I'll try my hand at under-volting; If I can't get more than stock performance at least I'd like it to be as efficient as possible. I'll pick up an 8370 down the line and see if the CPU has something to do with it.



Leave the LLC setting at Auto, I have read few online posts complaining about these boards about the LLC.  Whenever I change LLC other than Auto, I get Black Screen of Death after few cycles of sleep and wake.  Left it at Auto and its been good for 2+ weeks no issues.

And oh I also stopped playing Origin games lol.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 30, 2014)

I haven't really touched anything. The only adjustments I've made is NB voltage and HT voltage as per Johan's instructions and then selecting the XMP profiles for the RAM. For the CPU OCing I just upped the multiplier to x21 (8350's rated Turbo) and ran with it but it doesn't even load Windows.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 30, 2014)

@TRWOV i'll look at what I have mine set at this evening when if get home and let you know


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 30, 2014)

VulkanBros said:


> I am running with Kingston sticks on my ASUS board without any issues for a long time......
> And they work with OC and overvolting .....



I wasn't saying they don't work but I have seen a lot of issues especially with the 16Gb trying to run at 2400 the rated speed. Have you had any luck with that?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a Sabertooth r2.0 with a 8350, turbocore, c1e, c6, application power management, cnq off. HPC on, XMP Set for my Ripjaws x 2133 Ram. 200 Fsb Multi set at 21 and the vcore at 1.362.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 30, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I wasn't saying they don't work but I have seen a lot of issues especially with the 16Gb trying to run at 2400 the rated speed. Have you had any luck with that?



Nope .... around 21xx tops - they get highly unstable when trying with 2400 MHz - and I have to feed them with 1.6xx V to even get them running at all....
But taking 2 sticks out and only running with 8 GB they can run in 2400 MHz mode and around 1.640 V.....but why that is the case i dont quite understand....


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, one thing is solved. I finally managed to keep 4.5 stable by setting LLC to high. I don't know why but on Auto it had a +100% reading on the bios and voltage would jump up and down when running IBT but on high it had almost no vdroop (1.296 vs 1.32). I didn't even had to push more voltage.

The bad thing is that the board throttles down to x17 (3.4Ghz) when on load. On CPU-Z I can see individual cores dropping down to 3.4Ghz for a momen, also manually setting LLC did something funny to IBT:

4Ghz run, stock voltage, LLC on Auto:








4.5Ghz run, stock voltage, LLC on High, notice the Results window. You can also see how the throttling gets worse as the run progresses.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

You shouldnt be throttling in a oc.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Well, one thing is solved. I finally managed to keep 4.5 stable by setting LLC to high. I don't know why but on Auto it had a +100% reading on the bios and voltage would jump up and down when running IBT but on high it had almost no vdroop (1.296 vs 1.32). I didn't even had to push more voltage.
> 
> The bad thing is that the board throttles down to x17 (3.4Ghz) when on load. On CPU-Z I can see individual cores dropping down to 3.4Ghz for a momen, also manually setting LLC did something funny to IBT:
> 
> ...


Check your bios for HPC and APM mode. If you enable HPC it should stop the throttling, if not disable APM. Also when testing with IBTAVX you should be on high at the least or very high and only +3.xxx results are considered stable.




VulkanBros said:


> Nope .... around 21xx tops - they get highly unstable when trying with 2400 MHz - and I have to feed them with 1.6xx V to even get them running at all....
> But taking 2 sticks out and only running with 8 GB they can run in 2400 MHz mode and around 1.640 V.....but why that is the case i dont quite understand....



I would imagine that the stock voltage for that ram at 2400 is already 1.65v and you will likely need 1.3-1.4 volts for the CPU_NB to accommodate that much ram at such a speed. I did some testin on a CHV-z and the BIOS ver. played a big part in how well 2400  memory would actually run.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2014)

VulkanBros said:


> Nope .... around 21xx tops - they get highly unstable when trying with 2400 MHz - and I have to feed them with 1.6xx V to even get them running at all....
> But taking 2 sticks out and only running with 8 GB they can run in 2400 MHz mode and around 1.640 V.....but why that is the case i dont quite understand....


I think that's just how it goes on these 990FX boards. If I'm running the G.Skill RAM in my specs(the Ripjaws, not the Tridents), they'll top out at about 2200 with about 1.62V. If I run two sticks of my Samsung Greens, they'll top out at about 2300 at about 1.5V. If I run all four sticks of my Sammy Greens, I'm lucky to see 1900, with voltage all the way up to 1.65V. Keep in mind that I had all four sticks of my Sammy Greens running ~2520, CAS 11, 1.55V on my old i7 3820, and they ran very happily at 2400 CAS 10 1T at 1.5V 24/7. In fact, I'm sure they have more headroom and were just capping my 3820's IMC. That being said, the issue (for me at least) is not the RAM, but the CPU and/or board, and I'm guessing that even with a cherry 8-core Vishera on a known-good board for clocking(like the Sabertooth or CHV/CHV-z), four sticks of RAM at 2133 or higher is still a tall order requiring a lot of patience and more voltage than should be used 24/7.

Tl;dr: If you want to push high speeds with RAM, go Intel. Otherwise, tighten the hell out of your timings and be happy. The AMD rig in my specs runs 2x 4GB at 2133, CAS 9 1T, and feels very zippy. It even felt pretty damn zippy at the stock speed of 1866 CAS 8. You won't lose much (noticeable) performance from running a lower speed with tighter timings, say 1866 CAS 7 or 8.


TRWOV said:


> Well, one thing is solved. I finally managed to keep 4.5 stable by setting LLC to high. I don't know why but on Auto it had a +100% reading on the bios and voltage would jump up and down when running IBT but on high it had almost no vdroop (1.296 vs 1.32). I didn't even had to push more voltage.
> 
> The bad thing is that the board throttles down to x17 (3.4Ghz) when on load. On CPU-Z I can see individual cores dropping down to 3.4Ghz for a momen, also manually setting LLC did something funny to IBT:
> 
> ...





eidairaman1 said:


> You shouldnt be throttling in a oc.





Johan45 said:


> Check your bios for HPC and APM mode. If you enable HPC it should stop the throttling, if not disable APM. Also when testing with IBTAVX you should be on high at the least or very high and only +3.xxx results are considered stable.


First things first, how good is the airflow over your MOSFET heatsink? Very important on these boards when running 8 cores and/or Vishera. Also, like Johan mentioned, enable HPC, then, if needed, disable APM.
I hate to beat a dead horse here, but what revision is that board, TRWOV? I have a bad feeling you're on the dreaded Rev.3.0. I may have asked this before, my apologies if so.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Well, one thing is solved. I finally managed to keep 4.5 stable by setting LLC to high. I don't know why but on Auto it had a +100% reading on the bios and voltage would jump up and down when running IBT but on high it had almost no vdroop (1.296 vs 1.32). I didn't even had to push more voltage.
> 
> The bad thing is that the board throttles down to x17 (3.4Ghz) when on load. On CPU-Z I can see individual cores dropping down to 3.4Ghz for a momen, also manually setting LLC did something funny to IBT:
> 
> ...


I also had that problem with it throttling down. The is a setting in the bios I toggled and it stopped doing that. I forgot to look at my bios settings last night but will do so tonight. I just can't remember what it was. But it did stabilize the whole system and has been running that way for months oc'd and crunching.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2014)

@Random Murderer 
Don't know if I have mentioned this but there's a way to disable APM on your Rev3 with AMD OD.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 31, 2014)

@Random Murderer, yes rev 3

I increased Vcore +0.05 (*the +0.5v on the screenshots is a typo*) and set LLC to Extreme, that got rid of the buggy IBT results. Anything lower gave me the bogus results.






Enabling HPC got rid of the throttling:






Next up, RAM.


BTW, I found this while looking for OC guides, don't know if it has been posted: http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I think that's just how it goes on these 990FX boards. If I'm running the G.Skill RAM in my specs(the Ripjaws, not the Tridents), they'll top out at about 2200 with about 1.62V. If I run two sticks of my Samsung Greens, they'll top out at about 2300 at about 1.5V. If I run all four sticks of my Sammy Greens, I'm lucky to see 1900, with voltage all the way up to 1.65V. Keep in mind that I had all four sticks of my Sammy Greens running ~2520, CAS 11, 1.55V on my old i7 3820, and they ran very happily at 2400 CAS 10 1T at 1.5V 24/7. In fact, I'm sure they have more headroom and were just capping my 3820's IMC. That being said, the issue (for me at least) is not the RAM, but the CPU and/or board, and I'm guessing that even with a cherry 8-core Vishera on a known-good board for clocking(like the Sabertooth or CHV/CHV-z), four sticks of RAM at 2133 or higher is still a tall order requiring a lot of patience and more voltage than should be used 24/7.
> 
> Tl;dr: If you want to push high speeds with RAM, go Intel. Otherwise, tighten the hell out of your timings and be happy. The AMD rig in my specs runs 2x 4GB at 2133, CAS 9 1T, and feels very zippy. It even felt pretty damn zippy at the stock speed of 1866 CAS 8. You won't lose much (noticeable) performance from running a lower speed with tighter timings, say 1866 CAS 7 or 8.
> 
> ...



Ive got my ram on XMP 2133 Profile.
Who woild of thought HPC should be enabled and Application power management should be disabled, heck i turned off cnq, c6 and c1e power states.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @Random Murderer
> Don't know if I have mentioned this but there's a way to disable APM on your Rev3 with AMD OD.


There's a way to disable it in the BIOS, too. I've tried both, doesn't help. MOSFETs aren't overheating, PSU is good, and the CPU cooler has plenty of headroom. The damn board just won't cooperate, and after a bit of searching when I initially got the board and was having issues, turns out it's just that Giga dropped the ball when converting to UEFI. If it were my PC, I would've already replaced it with a better board and drop-kicked this POS into oblivion.


TRWOV said:


> @Random Murderer, yes rev 3
> 
> I increased Vcore +0.05 (*the +0.5v on the screenshots is a typo*) and set LLC to Extreme, that got rid of the buggy IBT results. Anything lower gave me the bogus results.
> 
> ...


Maybe the UD7 isn't affected, then? Anything above 4.4 on mine causes throttling, and I've played with BIOS options countless times, even tried the beta BIOS, all to no avail.
Glad you're having better luck, and thanks for posting that guide. I'll give it a look and see if it can't help my situation a bit as well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Shoot it states what i did already. I however left llc alone.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2014)

@Random Murderer 
That's a bummer, I know it has worked for other boards that didn't have APM as an option.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @Random Murderer
> That's a bummer, I know it has worked for other boards that didn't have APM as an option.


Well, this isn't an FX CPU related question, but thought I'd ask here since I'm a little gun-shy about buying another Giga AMD board...
I'm looking to build a small HTPC, and would prefer AMD due to cost and power consumption. Does anybody have any experience with the Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WiFi FM2+ ITX board? There aren't too many ITX options for AMD, and AM1 isn't powerful enough for my tastes. I'm looking for an ITX board that will accept and overclock an AthlonX4 860K.
Thanks, guys.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rm id look at Asus,Asrock,Biostar,ECS,Biostar,Gigabyte and compare all of them


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Rm id look at Asus,Asrock,Biostar,ECS,Biostar,Gigabyte and compare all of them


That's the problem. If I had a choice of Asus, I'd grab that hands down, but there are only four FM2/FM2+ ITX boards available to me: an MSI, two AsRock boards (one A88X, one A78) that don't have a heatsink on the MOSFETs, and a Giga board.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Msi is another good choice, I might add


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Msi is another good choice, I might add


Eh, I'll give it a shot. Last MSI board I had was the Big Bang Trinergy P55. Man, do I miss that board...

EDIT: Looked at the MSI board. It has no voltage adjustment for the CPU, but several reviewers were able to push their CPUs/APUs to 4.4/4.5 stably AND push the RAM to 2400, so I think we have a winner here.
Thanks for the help, @eidairaman1.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have no os in mine


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I'm going to settle for a 4.4Ghz OC. I could maintain it stable with no extra voltage and, more importantly, with the fans on low 

Funny thing is, there's no performance loss compared to 4.5Ghz 









I'll let you know how lucky I get with the RAM



Question: FSB overclocking. Yay or nay?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 1, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I think I'm going to settle for a 4.4Ghz OC. I could maintain it stable with no extra voltage and, more importantly, with the fans on low
> 
> Funny thing is, there's no performance loss compared to 4.5Ghz
> 
> ...



Affects the ram clock itself, Multiplier clock is the way to go


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm considering purchasing following in 2 more months:

2nd GTX 760 DCII OC;
maybe another batch of FX-8350 (unless wc kit below it make it unnecessary);
XSPC RayStorm RX360 V3 (will be cooled by the ones below, gotta hold my current 8350 OC P95 stable);
3xNoctua NF-F12 3000 RPM PWM fans.

Go for another 8350 or not? ~9000 RPM - a f**kload of noise but - hopefully - really cold. It's November right now & the temps are hovering between 25 to almost 30 degrees C @ noon, 15 to 19 degrees - night.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 10, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> I'm considering purchasing following in 2 more months:
> 
> 2nd GTX 760 DCII OC;
> maybe another batch of FX-8350 (unless wc kit below it make it unnecessary);
> ...


I'd say skip the 8350 for now and see how the one you have does on water. If you're disappointed, then grab another 8350 or an 8370.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 10, 2014)

Like Randome syas hold off on the CPU till you see how it behaves under water. The GFX card, why not sell it and grab a 970 STRIX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...STMATCH&Description=970+strix&N=-1&isNodeId=1
I just got the 980 and it wipes the floor on my 2x770s SLI


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 10, 2014)

So it's just XSPC's kit & rest, excluding 8350 for now. Thanx.

As for 970 STRIX: cost almost twice as much as single 760 DCII & besides 760 handles everything i have (except C:R) @ max, same will go for Serious Sam 3 & Alien: Isolation. But atleast i know now that it's (970 STRIX) sold in PC store near me.  Thanx for suggestion regardless, Johan.

P.S. If even this XSPC kit won't cool my current OC to be P95 1h run stable,  i'll go for another batch. 4.4GHz under air was 2h run stable, with H110 it's probably 4.5 - 4.6GHz tops & it won't tolerate anything above 1.44v CPU voltage.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 11, 2014)

I do realize that the card is nearly twice the price of a new 760 but....
If you sell the one you have you can offset that cost and this is the big one, I'm not familiar really with carmageddon but I do know that newer titles are using more and more VRam all the time certainly if you like eye candy. 2x760DCII is great core performance but still only has 2Gb of Vram since the ram is "shared" but not doubled, which isn't enough these days. The new 970 comes with 4Gb which is definitely more future proof. 
Just my 2cents Yautja.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 11, 2014)

3GB vRAM required for everything @ Ultrahigh in C:R @ it's current Pre-Alpha state; the game is too far from optimized & already runs solid 30fps in most levels @ High on single 760. They (Stainless) rely heavily on Virtual Textures (or MegaTexture of sorts) Yebis 2 lighting system they licensed (check YT for Yebis 2 tech demo) & multicore CPUs for crushing & physics. 970 will fit this game perfectly true, but so does 760; pair of 760s - by the time the game hits Release Candidate state (2 more months) will more than suffice for this game to run with everything @ Ultra/4xAA. I'd love to see Wiz benchmarking any future 980s/970s with this masterpiece though.  Thanx regardless, man.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 12, 2014)

Not really sure I follow your logic Yautja , you say 3G is required but 760 with 2G is good for ultra? Either way it was just a suggestion


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 12, 2014)

OK, I think I'm going to give up with the RAM. I can't make it run even at 1866, 2133 seems like a fairy dream. I'm going to up the FSB to 220 (I can get it to 222 without adding voltage), drop the multiplier to x20, keep RAM at x8 (1760Mhz) and call it a day. 

Also, I undervolted my 7970. Amazing how overvolted these things are. Currently running at 1.13v, stock was a toasty 1.34v  That helped with temps too, the fan barely spins to 40% now. I also set Powerplay to -20% and everything seems peachy so far. Now what's left is to enjoy the build.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 12, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Not really sure I follow your logic Yautja , you say 3G is required but 760 with 2G is good for ultra? Either way it was just a suggestion



Yeah, more or less.  Link to Carma: R system requirements: https://carmageddon.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/200416412-Can-my-PC-run-Carmageddon-Reincarnation- 2xGTX 760s SLI'd will be enough to play the game with everything @ UltraHigh comfortably.

P.S. Recommended=playing the game @ High.

P.P.S. After Early Access of the game came out @ Steam, Nobster (Neil "Nobby" Barnden, co-founder of Stainless Games) said 3GB is required to play the game @ UltraHigh.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 13, 2014)

@TRWOV  No sense having it if you can't enjoy it. Happy putering !
@YautjaLord If you notice any stuttering, drop the AA levels a bit. They're typically the VRam hogs.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 13, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @TRWOV  No sense having it if you can't enjoy it. Happy putering !
> @YautjaLord If you notice any stuttering, drop the AA levels a bit. They're typically the VRam hogs.



AA is off 24/7 for now. All the post processing stuff is on. No stuttering, just occasional lag on some levels, but other than that - solid 30fps+ any time i play any level in a game. You have to remember the game is still in Pre-Alpha state.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 19, 2014)

hmm I never knew there is
*AMD FX-8310* !!!

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9494388&CatId=7339

FX- 8300

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9496632&CatId=7340

these are OEM chips hmm..


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't see an advantage for the 8300/8310 CPUs. Undervolting an 8320 would be cheaper and get almost the same results.

I undervolted an 8320 to 1.25v and managed to have it running at 3.4Ghz on a 3+1 board: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ting-gurus-8350-or-8320-for-95w-board.195404/

That being said I build another setup just like that but with an  Asrock N68-GS4 FX and I had to keep it at 1.25v@3.2Ghz. I don't know if the board or CPU was to blame.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 19, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I don't see an advantage for the 8300/8310 CPUs. Undervolting an 8320 would be cheaper and get almost the same results.
> 
> I undervolted an 8320 to 1.25v and managed to have it running at 3.4Ghz on a 3+1 board: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ting-gurus-8350-or-8320-for-95w-board.195404/
> 
> That being said I build another setup just like that but with an  Asrock N68-GS4 FX and I had to keep it at 1.25v@3.2Ghz. I don't know if the board or CPU was to blame.



That's true, but then all u need is one FX and u can put it at whatever speed u want provided it can.

I posted so people like me can know there are 2 more FX purring in the wild.  If these sell for below $100 then its a good choice.

why is there no crazy FX combo sale at MC, me sad


----------



## aaron laplante (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey guys, noob/novice here. have allot more experience with amd black edition phenom II x3 a few years ago and have been out of the game till now. being an amd fan picked up a 8320 and a msi 990fxa-gd80v2, with some gskill z 2400 ram. anything i should know? not a benchmarker just want fps in couterstrike and newer titles. whats the easiest speed i can achieve with my limited knowledge, to where the results start to dwindle? is ram speed important? ie im looking at a number, then finally a little simple direction. thanks in advance...

ie 4.3 ghz @ less than 1.425 v, tcore disabled i know that one, mem 1833 @ 10/1.645 (stock settings?)

thanks a million in advance for any advice.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Set xmp for the ram before adjusting snything


----------



## aaron laplante (Nov 22, 2014)

xmp1 to be safe? what can i safely shoot for without much experience to get me to where i get some boost in results, but not quite the point where there a dropoff (not worth it, power, less fps gained, more time tweaking). What speeds? my ram is 2400. The board I have is a MSI 990fxa-GD80V2, which though tempermental i was told/sold it was of good quality. perhaps the poor mans sabertooth though it still was a pretty penny more than the gigabytes, and some mid asus.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2014)

The msi is good but whatever matches the correct voltage and timings of your ram. I have 2133 myself i set xmp in mine. The cpu is at turbocore speed across the entire cpu right now which for the 8350 is 4.2GHz.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 3, 2014)

What's going on guys, this thread has been inactive for way too long. I'll just post something to hopefully get things moving again. The 8320 , while a great little CPU for normal use was terrible when cold couldn't break 6.7 no matter what I threw at it even on a single core. This was the best it could muster http://valid.canardpc.com/hhhy90

Here's a couple of shots of the action 3Dmark firestrike at 6.2


 

HwBot Prime at 6.5 I did get one higher @ 6542 but no SS just a HBot sub  http://hwbot.org/submission/2678083_johan45_hwbot_prime_fx_8320_7566.25_pps

 

And one I did just for fun Aida64 with a 3500 NB speed check out those latencies


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm in the Unigine Heaven 4.0 thread, OC'ing my 760 DCII, will probably be back in January here when i'll have either Swiftech's H2O 320 Elite or XSPC Raystorm 750 RX360, still haven't decided for myself which one suits me most. Raystorm performs 1 - 2 degrees better than H2O - 320 but it takes 24 hours of emptying it from air, H2O -320 Elite costs abit more & performs slightly worse than RX360 but it only takes 2 - 3 hours to empty it off of air & you set. Good luck with 8320 & LN2, lol'd @ *666*8.xMHz - infernal OC.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ya that struck me as odd too Yautja


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 4, 2014)

Once I get my hands on a 8370 I'll be back too


----------



## JamesV (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, first time poster.

I got a FX-8350, currently clocked at 4.5Ghz


 

I'm attempting to get stability @ 5Ghz. I did boot to the desktop but the computer restarted.

Now I know my motherboard is not the best for doing, so I'm gonna get a Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0.

In the mean time I'd like to hear the forums thoughts on stabilizing a 5Ghz OC, what settings I can play with to achieve this?


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd say you're correct  that the board won't handle it and likely your cooler as well is going to hold you back from the 5.0 overclock. What have you been testing you stability with and how are the temps so far? This we need to know before you go much higher because with your current set up your load temps are likely getting up there already. If you could run Prime 95 blend for 20 minutes with HWMonitor free version,  open to capture load voltage and temps. Then take a SS so we can see what's going on with your system.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 23, 2015)

This thread has been idle way too long guys. Here's something to look at any way. This is a different 8350. I ran out of time and juice but did manage some dirty overclocking.


----------



## Irony (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow nice! 

its like 10 degrees here today perhaps I might fill my loop with antifreeze and try some ocing outside tonight


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 23, 2015)

The cold loop is fun Irony just make sure you watch for condensation, that business up there was with LN2 though. A warm up for a competition in Montreal in a couple weeks.


----------



## Irony (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks. I'll keep an eye on it; I would be thrilled to get 5.5 or so


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 23, 2015)

Sadly i don't really have the time/equipment to join you in these things.
I am pondering about buying a kaveri laptop however, one with an FX-7500 in it, but only if i can improve those p-states quite a bit with AmdMsrTweaker.

What do you guys recon, would the FX-7500 have some headroom left without overheating the chassis of say, the Lenovo Z5-75?
I used to have a lot of succes with p-states with my old A6-3410MX in this thread, but i'm somehow doubtfull the fx-7500 will be as robust.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 23, 2015)

You might have some luck if you replace the thermal pads and TIM with something decent. Hard to say, can't say I've heard ot the 7500 beore today.


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 23, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> You might have some luck if you replace the thermal pads and TIM with something decent. Hard to say, can't say I've heard ot the 7500 beore today.


it's basically the ULV version of AMDs mobile kaveri line, fx indicating that its the top part in that category. Sadly i dont think it supports regular overclocking but all amd cpus seem to be vunerable to changing their p-states.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 23, 2015)

You mean something like AMD MSRTweaker or PSCheck?


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 23, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> You mean something like AMD MSRTweaker or PSCheck?


Aye exactly! the tool linked two posts back does the same thing.


----------



## Dieinafire (Feb 23, 2015)

Please be careful with these hot cpus. We don't need house fires


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 23, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> The cold loop is fun Irony just make sure you watch for condensation, that business up there was with LN2 though. A warm up for a competition in Montreal in a couple weeks.


I have been inactive for quite a while, partly due to health issues and poor performance from my 9590 that I have given up on. Overclocking. Justhave never had a better than average cpu that could clack to 5 ghz. I am patiently waiting for Zen's release in 3rd quarter of 2016. There just won't be any significant AMD cpu releases for the enthusiast sector until then.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 24, 2015)

os2wiz said:


> I have been inactive for quite a while, partly due to health issues and poor performance from my 9590 that I have given up on. Overclocking. Justhave never had a better than average cpu that could clack to 5 ghz. I am patiently waiting for Zen's release in 3rd quarter of 2016. There just won't be any significant AMD cpu releases for the enthusiast sector until then.




i se you have the 320, I'm surprised , i haven't had an FX yet that wouldn't run 5.0 or better stable as long as it had cooling. Sure that thing is working right?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2015)

4.5GHz here with Vcore unchanged from default.


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> i se you have the 320, I'm surprised , i haven't had an FX yet that wouldn't run 5.0 or better stable as long as it had cooling. Sure that thing is working right?


Mine refuses to do 5GHz without disabling cores. I don't think it's too terribly uncommon.


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 24, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> i se you have the 320, I'm surprised , i haven't had an FX yet that wouldn't run 5.0 or better stable as long as it had cooling. Sure that thing is working right?


What temperatures did you run at, and would you consider a H100i in push-pull decent cooling?
You might just have inspired me to give 5GHz another go hehe.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mathragh said:


> What temperatures did you run at, and would you consider a H100i in push-pull decent cooling?
> You might just have inspired me to give 5GHz another go hehe.


Probably not, the H100 is OK but not enough for those clocks usually. 



xvi said:


> Mine refuses to do 5GHz without disabling cores. I don't think it's too terribly uncommon.



I was directing that mostly at the 9590 but for the most part these chips will hit the 5.0 mark. Usually with the older ones it just takes a lot of voltage(1.6v+and more cooling) and they all need CPU_NB voltage added after the 4.8 mark even if the NB speed or ram haven't changed. But I can't say for sure that they all will, just saying that most will.


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 24, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> i se you have the 320, I'm surprised , i haven't had an FX yet that wouldn't run 5.0 or better stable as long as it had cooling. Sure that thing is working right?


 
It is running well. Your experience is not typical. Most users even eith a good motherboard and good cooling can't get a 5 ghz overclock. My 9590 will only stabily clock to 4.8 ghz. The voltage requirements are astronomical above 4.8 ghz.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 24, 2015)

os2wiz said:


> It is running well. Your experience is not typical. Most users even eith a good motherboard and good cooling can't get a 5 ghz overclock. My 9590 will only stabily clock to 4.8 ghz. The voltage requirements are astronomical above 4.8 ghz.


I'm curious as to the VID on that chip. Do you know what it is? My very first 8350 was a real pig but with the right cooling would run P95 at 5.0 BUT it took nearly 1.7v to do it. Which isn't something I would do everyday. I do realize not all chips are created equal OS2 maybe Ebay that one and pick up another one of these newer low voltage chips that seem to be everywhere now. I just sold off an 8320 that ran 5.0 with 1.45v


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 24, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> I'm curious as to the VID on that chip. Do you know what it is? My very first 8350 was a real pig but with the right cooling would run P95 at 5.0 BUT it took nearly 1.7v to do it. Which isn't something I would do everyday. I do realize not all chips are created equal OS2 maybe Ebay that one and pick up another one of these newer low voltage chips that seem to be everywhere now. I just sold off an 8320 that ran 5.0 with 1.45v



VID for the 9590 at 4.7 GHZ is 1.488 volts.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 24, 2015)

That' actually pretty reasonable compared to some. I think the crux might be right here 





> G. Skill Trident X 8GBx2 (16 GB) 2400 mhz dimms


That much ram is hard for that CPU to handle at those speeds. You might just need to kick the IMC in the pants. Like I mean 1.4+v


----------



## os2wiz (Feb 24, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> That' actually pretty reasonable compared to some. I think the crux might be right here
> That much ram is hard for that CPU to handle at those speeds. You might just need to kick the IMC in the pants. Like I mean 1.4+v


I dropped the speed to 2133mhz  and it made no difference.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just as a test do you have any 1866 or 1600 2x4 you could try. One bud of mine couldn't get his to run 1866 ram without 1.35v to the CPU_NB. It all depends on how strong your IMC is. When I bench it's 2x2 sticks since it takes a load off the IMC. 16Gb even at 2133 is a lot of addressing for the CPU and as the core speed goes up the IMC has to work harder. That pic I had up with the NB@ 3800, I was running about 1.5v to the CPU_NB


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Feb 24, 2015)

4.4 here on my 8320 running stock voltage. (Shot up to that right out of the box)


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 24, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> 4.4 here on my 8320 running stock voltage. (Shot up to that right out of the box)



Yeah did the same on mine aswell it seems the 8320's are pretty decent clockers for the most part I've had mine to 4.7 but required a shot of extra volts to do so stable 1.457V


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2015)

4.7Ghz Vcore untouched.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 11, 2015)

Went to a benching competition on the weekend in Montreal came in second. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152803092801275.1073741853.148387966274&type=1 http://www.overclockers.com/forums/...ld-Tour-2015?p=7799569&viewfull=1#post7799569


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 11, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> Just as a test do you have any 1866 or 1600 2x4 you could try. One bud of mine couldn't get his to run 1866 ram without 1.35v to the CPU_NB. It all depends on how strong your IMC is. When I bench it's 2x2 sticks since it takes a load off the IMC. 16Gb even at 2133 is a lot of addressing for the CPU and as the core speed goes up the IMC has to work harder. That pic I had up with the NB@ 3800, I was running about 1.5v to the CPU_NB


 
I only use 2 sticks of ram , 2 8Gb sticks there is no stress on the IMC.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 11, 2015)

os2wiz said:


> I only use 2 sticks of ram , 2 8Gb sticks there is no stress on the IMC.


Actually, 8GB per channel is a lot of stress on an IMC, especially on AMD. I would expect to be able to run ~1866 with 2x8GB and just a little bit of tweaking. 2400 is going to be a pain and a lot of CPU_NB voltage.
BTW, what is this "FX 9790" in your system specs? I've never heard of it, and neither has Google. Do you mean the 9590?


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 11, 2015)

os2wiz said:


> I dropped the speed to 2133mhz  and it made no difference.


I may highlight you didn't drop it enough though.

FX-9590 is cherry-picked FX-8350 running stable at core clocks higher than the average FX-joe. Really. Nothing more to it, as sad as it may smell when fried.

SiSoft Sandra (most detailed, accurate hardware info tool I've come across) says FX-8350 IMC can handle up to 2000MHz. I wouldn't set ram speed any higher than that at stock cpu clocks, actually I'd better stay on the safe spot, 1600-1866MHz.

According to AMD official specs, you shouldn't set ram frequency further than 1866MHz with either FX-8350 or FX-9590, as it is considered IMC OC:

While core OC can be fine, IMC OC is not something good in nearly all cases. And if your FX-9590 cores can't run faster than 4.8GHz under 1.5, I wouldn't say you won the silicon lottery on that one. Try not to push its rated limits when it comes to memory.

One important OC guideline is... The higher the CPU clock, the lower the ram speed.
So that you can compensate for a rather delicate IMC.

It's just that s.w.i.m. fried a fx-8350 chip because of core OC + ram OC (cpu @ 4.8GHz, 1.5V, ram @ 2200MHz)  and this person had pretty decent cooling...





eidairaman1 said:


> 4.7Ghz Vcore untouched.


Luckeh


----------



## cdawall (Mar 22, 2015)

so hows everyone doing?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 23, 2015)

yesyesloud said:


> SiSoft Sandra (most detailed, accurate hardware info tool I've come across) says FX-8350 IMC can handle up to 2000MHz. I wouldn't set ram speed any higher than that at stock cpu clocks, actually I'd better stay on the safe spot, 1600-1866MHz.



Well SiSoft Sandra isn't always right my overclocked 8320 @4200MHz is running 2400MHz DDR3 memory quite fine and it also has the NB/HT clocks set to 2600MHz


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 23, 2015)

cdawall said:


> so hows everyone doing?


Very good thanks and yourself


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 23, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> Well SiSoft Sandra isn't always right my overclocked 8320 @4200MHz is running 2400MHz DDR3 memory quite fine and it also has the NB/HT clocks set to 2600MHz


Actually SiSoft Sandra will always tell you what your CPU IMC is rated exactly, and if your memory is running faster than it, it's IMC OC. The same way it's core overclock when you run above your stock core clock.

What I tried to emphasize is that IMC OC is much more delicate than core OC on FX CPUs. I'd take careful examination at benchmarks and performance to see if it's worth risking, specially in "low latency" applications like games in case that's one's focus.

Try stressing an octacore FX at 4.6GHz+, memory @ 2133MHz+, on prime for a few days and tell me what happens.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 23, 2015)

cdawall said:


> so hows everyone doing?




Fine, where you been? This thread is dying.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 23, 2015)

haven't had time to try more OCing also for some reason my 4.4Ghz overclock on stock isn't holding up anymore (more and more crashes). Maybe the board is going south?


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 23, 2015)

Well the weather is warming up, you might just need a bit more juice to compensate for higher ambient temps??


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 23, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> haven't had time to try more OCing also for some reason my 4.4Ghz overclock on stock isn't holding up anymore (more and more crashes). Maybe the board is going south?


Many FX-8350s can run perfectly stable at 4.4GHz even with OK cooling and some voltage bump... Maybe pushing voltage a bit higher than stock will do it, you got rather decent cooling after all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

When i get back home im gonna run 4.8 and see how it goes


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> haven't had time to try more OCing also for some reason my 4.4Ghz overclock on stock isn't holding up anymore (more and more crashes). Maybe the board is going south?



More voltage always works for me.



Athlonite said:


> Very good thanks and yourself



Still here. One AMD rig down however, my poor B97 died.



Johan45 said:


> Fine, where you been? This thread is dying.



I see that, been working on vehicles hiding in a cave.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Still runnin in the usaf huh


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2015)

End of May. Not saying I am counting the days down, but I am counting the days down.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

cdawall said:


> End of May. Not saying I am counting the days down, but I am counting the days down.



Did 7.6 Years myself, was fed up


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2015)

That's how I am right now. Supervision has changed and my squadron deployed without me (since I was getting out before they would be back) so now I am stuck with the side I strongly dislike.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 25, 2015)

Good luck on the outside CD, hope it all works out for you, finding a job etc...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2015)

I have one waiting for me that makes 2-3x as much as my current situation.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 26, 2015)

cdawall said:


> I have one waiting for me that makes 2-3x as much as my current situation.




Nice, just think of all the new toys you can get. Muahhahaha


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2015)

Yea my rig is starting to look a bit dated.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 30, 2015)

Took the FX 6350 out for a stroll on the weekend.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 24, 2015)

Here's something to move the thread again.
I picked up a new FX9370 in an odd trade. A fellas sister had gotten an FX9370 and some crappy board in a combo and the board blew up. He traded his sister something for the 9370 but it wouldn't work in his board so I swapped my low volt 8320 for it. Turned out the board had killed the CPU so I RMA'd it and got one of the "new" batch from 1429.
So far it's quite impressive. 5.1G at 1.46v on a CHVF using my chilled water loop.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks guys, just thought I'd post something to see if anyone still visits.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 24, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> Here's something to move the thread again.
> I picked up a new FX9370 in an odd trade. A fellas sister had gotten an FX9370 and some crappy board in a combo and the board blew up. He traded his sister something for the 9370 but it wouldn't work in his board so I swapped my low volt 8320 for it. Turned out the board had killed the CPU so I RMA'd it and got one of the "new" batch from 1429.
> So far it's quite impressive. 5.1G at 1.46v on a CHVF using my chilled water loop.
> 
> View attachment 64335


Impressive indeed.
You get that under some LN2 yet?


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 24, 2015)

Not yet but possibly in a couple weeks. Our bench team is having a small get together.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just some more eye candy. 
Also have a BIOS for the CHVF that allows you to control the cores separately. This is 1 cor per module http://valid.canardpc.com/zkxhyf


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 28, 2015)

OK one more, last night I tried running just core 1 and core 5.  Using PSCHeck I managed to pull off a higher clock than I ever have before  on my cold water even when it was -30 outside compared to -15 for this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/f7wtgg


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2015)

probably to do with the heat from core 1 (module 1) not bleeding into core 5 (module 3) as badly as just using core 0/1 module 1, if you used core 7 on module 4 you could probably squeeze a few more MHz out of it


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 29, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> probably to do with the heat from core 1 (module 1) not bleeding into core 5 (module 3) as badly as just using core 0/1 module 1, if you used core 7 on module 4 you could probably squeeze a few more MHz out of it



I still need to do some testing to see which core is stronger. I think that also not having to share resources helps a bit. One core gets it all to itself.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 29, 2015)

We wait with baited breath  (but if it blows up don't blame me)


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm off to Pennsylvania for the 15th of May. That's when I'll find out. We're gettin 400+ liters of LN2. I have this one and an 8350 that I might try as well. I really want that 8G validation. I know things can blow up. I've put over 2v into an FX6350 and it still lives. So far I've been lucky Ha ha


----------



## bernekus (May 9, 2015)

Hello !

I need some help guys. I just want to obtain a mild 4.5 GHz on the AMD FX 8300 - Vishera. I cant seem to find anything stable above 4 GHz. I've disabled all power management (apm,coolnquiet,c1e,c6 state, etc in bios) and turbo core is disabled also.

I've upped the voltage to 1.4 and its hovering around 1.39 (not under load). I dont know what I'm doing wrong ... I've set +0.2 for CPU voltage and +0.1 for NB voltage and I also have LLC and I've set it to AUTO then EXTREME then REGULAR. Nothing seems to help.

See my attached pictures of my CPU/motherboard. Any help would be appeciated !





LE: I upped the voltage in BIOS at +0.3V and now I have 1.404 V in CPU-Z but still the same issues.

Please also tell me what is the best way to monitor core temp ? since I've heard about socket temp / termistor / etc 

Which is the one I need to monitor ? I'v read on amd website forum that 61 degrees C is the max for this CPU.


----------



## Johan45 (May 10, 2015)

I see the issue already it's your motherboard. I don't mean to rain on your parade but you just don't have the power section to push and 8 core FX. Your motherboard only has a 4 phase power delivery. Luckily it has a heatsink. I really wouldn't push it too much. What cooler do you have for the CPU


----------



## Athlonite (May 10, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> I see the issue already it's your motherboard. I don't mean to rain on your parade but you just don't have the power section to push and 8 core FX. Your motherboard only has a 4 phase power delivery. Luckily it has a heatsink. I really wouldn't push it too much. What cooler do you have for the CPU



You beat me to it 970 chipset + crap VRM = not a good option for OCing anything with more than 4 cores


----------



## bernekus (May 10, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> I see the issue already it's your motherboard. I don't mean to rain on your parade but you just don't have the power section to push and 8 core FX. Your motherboard only has a 4 phase power delivery. Luckily it has a heatsink. I really wouldn't push it too much. What cooler do you have for the CPU



I only want to achieve a small OC maybe 4.3-4.5 GHz stable.

My CPU cooler is very similar or exactlly: Schythe Mugen rev.2 B

http://www.quietpc.com/mugen2

I havent seen temps above 54 C on the 8300 @ 1,4V and 4-4,2 GHz


----------



## bernekus (May 10, 2015)

I have a watercooling kit from Thermaltake its quite old and the brushes from the pump motor are abit worn out and it doesn't start every time ... I can consider replacing them or the pump but you guys told me that the main issue for me is not temperature ... Its power from only 4 phase. I cant change the motherboard so I have to figure out a way to make my small OC stable.

I also have an Antec case that is fitted with 3 additional fans that help air circulation and cooling.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2015)

What you are being told is that your mobo is not good for ocing that Fx8. You push it to much and you will be replacing the mobo whether you want to or not as you are going to fry it. That 4 phase power design of that board is not overclocking friendly. If you want to overclock get a good board with a 8 phase power grid.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 10, 2015)

bernekus said:


> Its power from only 4 phase. I cant change the motherboard so I have to figure out a way to make my small OC stable.


I'd say your CPU at stock would need 95W of power ... divided by 4 that's about 24 Watts per phase, divided by 1.3 to 1.4V that's current of 17 to 18 Amps through each phase ... low rds-on mosfets (most gigabyte low-mid range boards these days) are usually rated at 20 AMPs max at 85C so you are pretty close to maxing your board at stock frequencies. If they get hotter, then max current is even lower. For example, at 25C their rating goes up to 40 Amps but they never operate at these temps. More voltage means more heat and lesser max current due to heat (also very much the same with frequency increase).
So, you could try to actively cool the VRM area (extra fan) to get a very minor OC, but even then stability of the system would change as the weather changes, and you would be killing your board slowly but surely.
I also have a 4 phase gigabyte board and I have my 70W ivy bridge OCed only to 4 GHz while undervolting it.


----------



## suraswami (May 10, 2015)

Sometimes you might not need more voltage for these chips.  So clear bios, reset everything, just up the multi to 20, turn off turbo and see if its stable.  Then get it to 21 and see if its stable.

If the board allows to lower voltage, try that, atleast the chip and board will run cooler.

my guess is 4.2 would be ideal for that board.


----------



## bernekus (May 10, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Sometimes you might not need more voltage for these chips.  So clear bios, reset everything, just up the multi to 20, turn off turbo and see if its stable.  Then get it to 21 and see if its stable.
> 
> If the board allows to lower voltage, try that, atleast the chip and board will run cooler.
> 
> my guess is 4.2 would be ideal for that board.



Thanks ! I will do that  after reading all the information I've got I understood what is going on. I didnt know that at high temperatures the mosfets will give lower amps. Either way I'm going to hell for OCing with this board  so I will be happy with 4 GHz at default settings ! because money is an issue and I dont want to replace the board soon since its brand new.

I will try all default settings and only multiplier change. _(should I leave coolnquiet ON ? what about other power management stuff ? all disabled ?) for example: C1E and C6 state and APM

L.E. doesnt boot at multi 20x with stock voltage. I need to up it a bit maybe +0.2V to get it to boot and +0.3V to make it stable. (I've noticed that voltage when turbo core is activated and set to x21 the voltage in CPUID goes up to 1.5 - so my guess would be is it safe for my CPU / mobo combination to use 1.5 with a 20x multi ?)_


----------



## Athlonite (May 10, 2015)

bernekus said:


> _L.E. doesnt boot at multi 20x with stock voltage. I need to up it a bit maybe +0.2V to get it to boot and +0.3V to make it stable. (I've noticed that voltage when turbo core is activated and set to x21 the voltage in CPUID goes up to 1.5 - so my guess would be is it safe for my CPU / mobo combination to use 1.5 with a 20x multi ?)_



No it is not safe to run 1.5V infact I would not OC at all on your mobo just leave it at stock and be happy until you can afford a better mobo unless you like risking your VRM's burning out and possibly taking out your CPU when it does I just don't know why you must insist on doing something that me and several others have told you not to do


----------



## suraswami (May 11, 2015)

bernekus said:


> Thanks ! I will do that  after reading all the information I've got I understood what is going on. I didnt know that at high temperatures the mosfets will give lower amps. Either way I'm going to hell for OCing with this board  so I will be happy with 4 GHz at default settings ! because money is an issue and I dont want to replace the board soon since its brand new.
> 
> I will try all default settings and only multiplier change. _(should I leave coolnquiet ON ? what about other power management stuff ? all disabled ?) for example: C1E and C6 state and APM
> 
> L.E. doesnt boot at multi 20x with stock voltage. I need to up it a bit maybe +0.2V to get it to boot and +0.3V to make it stable. (I've noticed that voltage when turbo core is activated and set to x21 the voltage in CPUID goes up to 1.5 - so my guess would be is it safe for my CPU / mobo combination to use 1.5 with a 20x multi ?)_



If u still have time to exchange, at least go with 970-UD3P R2.0.  I just got one to replace one of my servers, so far testing it with FX 4130 at 4.6 Ghz, VRM stays cool.  Of course its only a quad, but R2.0 seems much better than 1.0 I tried while ago.


----------



## bernekus (May 11, 2015)

I cant exchange the motherboard sadly. I will stay with APM ON and HPC OFF and +0.24V on the CPU with a multiplier of 21x giving me ~4.2GHz with throttle in prime95 and very demanding CPU apps. I dont know if this doesnt equal stock


----------



## bernekus (May 11, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> No it is not safe to run 1.5V infact I would not OC at all on your mobo just leave it at stock and be happy until you can afford a better mobo unless you like risking your VRM's burning out and possibly taking out your CPU when it does I just don't know why you must insist on doing something that me and several others have told you not to do



Can you explain me a bit further how APM really works ? and its connection to HPC and Cool'n'Quiet ?

Can APM bypass HPC ?


----------



## Johan45 (May 11, 2015)

That's exactly what I'm saying. If you put a fan on the VRM and one on the back of the board that would be good. I wouldn't overclock it any more. You already have nearly a 1 GNz. If you're not willing to upgrade the board that's as far as I would push it.


----------



## Johan45 (May 11, 2015)

APM is application power management and HPC high performance computing. APM has to be enabled to get HCP to work. Some of the throttling is because of this setting but on the other hand it's probably a good thing for you to leave it the way it is to help preserve your motherboard.


----------



## Athlonite (May 12, 2015)

here bernekus this is a good read on what APM and HPC are for http://www.ronwoods.us/2014/02/what-does-amd-application-power.html


----------



## bernekus (May 12, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> APM is application power management and HPC high performance computing. APM has to be enabled to get HCP to work. Some of the throttling is because of this setting but on the other hand it's probably a good thing for you to leave it the way it is to help preserve your motherboard.



I will leave them both on then  I just want to have a good gaming experience without throttling that is my main point to be honest.



Athlonite said:


> here bernekus this is a good read on what APM and HPC are for http://www.ronwoods.us/2014/02/what-does-amd-application-power.html



I did read that before asking but thanks a lot for the link


----------



## bernekus (May 13, 2015)

TDP (of 95W for Vishera) is calculated at 3.3 GHz with 8 cores running ?


----------



## suraswami (May 13, 2015)

bernekus said:


> TDP (of 95W for Vishera) is calculated at 3.3 GHz with 8 cores running ?



Yes.


----------



## Johan45 (May 18, 2015)

So close but not quite there http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4


----------



## qu4k3r (May 28, 2015)

Hi there.
Long time since my last visit.

Last night I tried a little more OC to my pc.

4.2GHz at 1.4125v ran prime95 1 hour without errors
4.3GHz at 1.4125v unstable system freezes
4.3GHz at 1.4250v ran prime 95 1 hour without errors
4.5GHz at 1.4250v unstable system freezes

Here are some cinebench scores.





The problem is I've noticed that Load Line Calibration does not work proerly.

LLC possible vaules are: Auto, 1/2, 1/4 and Disable. 1/2 for AM3+ and 1/4 for AM3.

I've bought this mobo (Asrock 970 extreme 4) long time ago with 1.1 bios version and upgraded bios to support fx-6300.

With 2.2 bios version.
LLC set to 1/2 and Vcore set 1.35v, voltage readings (cpu-z, aida64, hwinfo64) are low in both idle and load, but when LLC is set to disable vcore readings are better.

So I decided try newer bios version 2.6, it is messy too.

For exemaple: changing multiplier, vcore and LLC.

4.0 GHz, 1.3500v, LLC set to 1/2. The readings are 1.37-1.38v idle and 1.32-1.33v at load.
4.0 GHz, 1.3500v, LLC set to disable. The readings are 1.44-1.46v idle and 1.41-1.49v at load.

4.3 GHz, 1.4250v, LLC set to 1/2. The readings are 1.44-1.45v idel and 1.39-1.41v at load.

4.2 GHz, 1.4125v, LLC set to 1/2. The readings are 1.43-1.44v idle and 1.37-1.38v at load.
4.2 GHz, 1.4125v, LLC set to 1/4. The readings are 1.44-1.48v idle and 1.43-1.48v at load.
4.2 GHz, 1.4125v, LLC set to auto. The readings are 1.44-1.48v idle and 1.43-1.48v at load.
4.2 GHz, 1.4125v, LLC set to disable. The readings are 1.44-1.48v idle and 1.43-1.48v at load.

Last night I downgraded to 2.5 bios version but it works in the same way that 2.6 version.

Any advice or sugestions are welcome.
Thanks in advance.-

PD: I dont know if other settings in bios affect what I'm doing, so settings in bios are:

```
Overclock mode ....................=Manual
CPU Frequency (MHz)................=200
CPU Dynamic OC.....................=Disable
PCIE Frequency (MHz)...............=100

Spread Spectrum....................=Disable
CPU Active Core Control............=All Cores
AMD Turbo Core Technology..........=Disbale
Current APM Status.................=Disable
AMD Application POwer Management...=Disable

Multiplier Volateg Change..........=Manual
CPU Frequency Multiplier...........=x20 4000MHz
CPU Voltage ...............[Manual]=1.35v
CPU NB Voltage ............[Manual]=1.20v
HT Bus Speed ..............[Manual]=2000Mhz
HT Bus Width ..............[Manual]=16Bit

CPU Load Line Calibration..........=1/2 (For AM3+ CPU select 1/2)
DRAM Voltage ..............[Manual]=1.50v
NB Voltage ..................[Auto]=1.145v
HT Voltage ..................[Auto]=1.200v
CPU VDDA Voltage ............[Auto]=2.56v
PCIE VDDA Volatge ...........[Auto]=1.81v
SB Voltage ..................[Auto]=1.10v

Cool n' Quiet......................=Disable
Enhanced Halt State C1E............=Disable
Secure Virtual Machine.............=Enable
Core C6 Mode.......................=Disable
CPU Thermal Throttle...............=Auto
```


----------



## Johan45 (May 28, 2015)

Yes from what I understand the LLC settings for Asrock boards are kind of backwards. The best setting if you can find it is to keep the load voltage and bios setting as close as possible. That may take a bit more testing on your end since I don't own one of those boards. That board isn't the best for overclocking either because of the limited power section so don't be surprised if it starts to hold you back. In the end you're going to need more voltage as long as the board and cooling can take it , to get that 4.5 you're aiming for.


----------



## qu4k3r (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

I forgot to mention that some times when running prime95 to check oc stability, multiplier and vcore change to x7 (1.4GHz) and 0.9v by themselves for a few moments.

Is that is a kind of power protection or something?


----------



## Athlonite (May 29, 2015)

CPU Thermal Throttle...............=Auto

change that to disabled or off 

that's why in prime it goes down to x7 and 0.9V it's throttling at high temps


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 30, 2015)

I see no movement again for a long while so I'll just throw up a couple LN2 runs again.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 30, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> I see no movement again for a long while so I'll just throw up a couple LN2 runs again.



What  motherboard Are you running?
(I am on phone so cant see your specs)


----------



## xvi (Jul 1, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> What  motherboard Are you running?
> (I am on phone so cant see your specs)


From their sys specs, an ASUS Sabretooth 990FX R2.0
I have one of those just laying around. I also recently found a local supply of dice.
I.. I think I need a dice pot.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 1, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> I see no movement again for a long while so I'll just throw up a couple LN2 runs again.


Nice, what motherboard?  Do u have  BD Conditioner installed? ...every bit helps lol

*Edit:* nvm I just noticed the BDC folder on your desktop.....

What's your score like on 1 core?


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 1, 2015)

Johan:

very nice! You can try superpi32M and 1M also, cause its possible do it 7800 32M and over 8 GHz with 1M (if you can run pifast at 7900)


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks guys, I was actually running a CHVformula non z
@FlanK3r  I was just running for a competition Diviv at the bot. Went on to 3DMark with a 290x matrix. Too humid water everywhere and nothing good to show for it.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 1, 2015)

the CHVF maybe getting long in the tooth now but still shows it has a solid bite when OCing great going Johan45 7.9GHz damn and all cores to boot


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 2, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> the CHVF maybe getting long in the tooth now but still shows it has a solid bite when OCing great going Johan45 7.9GHz damn and all cores to boot


It's really not that different than the Z model


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> It's really not that different than the Z model



Ok I think I found my limits, I think it may be thermal. at 4.7GHz I run mine at 1.381250Vcore for it to be stable in OCCT. At 4.8GHz OCCT errors out at less than 1.418750Vcore. At 1.418750Vcore OCCT hits 85+ C and stops. I presume my CPU cooler is limiting the overclock beyond 4.7GHz? I have my system specs. Do I need to go water cooling or change the fans to higher pressure models? What about Case fans too or does that matter?

I also noticed when I raise my case fan speeds for both intake and exhaust the CPU fans start jumping in RPMs. I have 2 Intake and 2 Exhaust, 230 and 140. for the CPU its 140 from Scythe


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 14, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok I think I found my limits, I think it may be thermal. at 4.7GHz I run mine at 1.381250Vcore for it to be stable in OCCT. At 4.8GHz OCCT errors out at less than 1.418750Vcore. At 1.418750Vcore OCCT hits 85+ C and stops. I presume my CPU cooler is limiting the overclock beyond 4.7GHz? I have my system specs. Do I need to go water cooling or change the fans to higher pressure models? What about Case fans too or does that matter?
> 
> I also noticed when I raise my case fan speeds for both intake and exhaust the CPU fans start jumping in RPMs. I have 2 Intake and 2 Exhaust, 230 and 140. for the CPU its 140 from Scythe


You're definitely limited by your cooling, and 85C is a REALLY high temp for these chips. IIRC, I was told to keep it under 55.
That said, impressive clock on air!


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 14, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok I think I found my limits, I think it may be thermal. at 4.7GHz I run mine at 1.381250Vcore for it to be stable in OCCT. At 4.8GHz OCCT errors out at less than 1.418750Vcore. At 1.418750Vcore OCCT hits 85+ C and stops. I presume my CPU cooler is limiting the overclock beyond 4.7GHz? I have my system specs. Do I need to go water cooling or change the fans to higher pressure models? What about Case fans too or does that matter?
> 
> I also noticed when I raise my case fan speeds for both intake and exhaust the CPU fans start jumping in RPMs. I have 2 Intake and 2 Exhaust, 230 and 140. for the CPU its 140 from Scythe



Yes definitely the end of your air cooling and 4.7 is nothing to sneeze at. As for additional cooling it's up to you to decide if the extra 2-300 MHz is worth the investment. I run my HTPC/daily FX-9370 at 4.7  and I haven't found any games that it can't play. Most games these days if you have a good GFX card you won't see too many issues.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 14, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> Hi there.
> Long time since my last visit.
> 
> Last night I tried a little more OC to my pc.
> ...




I used to have the 970 Extreme 3 which I has the same 4+2 power phase as the 4. I also got the FX-6300 and I couldn't get past 4.3ghz without one of the cpu core throttling at 1.4ghz during stress test. I come to believe after days of tweaking, even placing a high rpm fan at the vrm area that they are insufficient so I ditched the board, bought a CHV and I could get 4.7ghz without a sweat. 4.9ghz with further tweaking though the Corsair H100i that I've been using started to reach its peak performance during stress test that is.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 17, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok I think I found my limits, I think it may be thermal. at 4.7GHz I run mine at 1.381250Vcore for it to be stable in OCCT. At 4.8GHz OCCT errors out at less than 1.418750Vcore. At 1.418750Vcore OCCT hits 85+ C and stops. I presume my CPU cooler is limiting the overclock beyond 4.7GHz? I have my system specs. Do I need to go water cooling or change the fans to higher pressure models? What about Case fans too or does that matter?
> 
> I also noticed when I raise my case fan speeds for both intake and exhaust the CPU fans start jumping in RPMs. I have 2 Intake and 2 Exhaust, 230 and 140. for the CPU its 140 from Scythe


Eventually no matter what you do the OC won't go past a certain point. That said, impressive OC on air cooling, but those temps are insane. I would reduce the clock and vCore a bit to get the temps down. This won't impact performance all that much. Hopefully the newer upcoming ZEN CPU design changes that, and every little OC will make a huge performance gain. 

AMD ZEN
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_(microarchitecture)


----------



## Johan45 (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope for AMD's sake it's a rabbit in the hat and not a turkey this time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> You're definitely limited by your cooling, and 85C is a REALLY high temp for these chips. IIRC, I was told to keep it under 55.
> That said, impressive clock on air!



85 is absolute maximum temp for the chip, just volts make it reach that in OCCT, under normal load my chip sits in the 40s-50s



Super XP said:


> Eventually no matter what you do the OC won't go past a certain point. That said, impressive OC on air cooling, but those temps are insane. I would reduce the clock and vCore a bit to get the temps down. This won't impact performance all that much. Hopefully the newer upcoming ZEN CPU design changes that, and every little OC will make a huge performance gain.
> 
> AMD ZEN
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_(microarchitecture)



the Vcore for 4.7Ghz to pass OCCT is needed though.



Johan45 said:


> Yes definitely the end of your air cooling and 4.7 is nothing to sneeze at. As for additional cooling it's up to you to decide if the extra 2-300 MHz is worth the investment. I run my HTPC/daily FX-9370 at 4.7  and I haven't found any games that it can't play. Most games these days if you have a good GFX card you won't see too many issues.



yeah a 290 Vapor-X (too bulky) will run for sometime.

Hopefully they will have 1 last chip for AM3+ as of Zen...

as of Today I pushed the CPU up to 5.0GHz, Vcore for stability so far is 1.406250.


----------



## Dieinafire (Jul 28, 2015)

Any chance we can rename this club the firemans club?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2015)

What happened to everyone in here?


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 6, 2015)

They have left AMD..... 
Well I'll stay


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 6, 2015)

been a long time out now the FX Brand and this thread has a few points covered already so,nothing new to say i suppose.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm still alive n kicking @cdawall


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2015)

I have been out of the business for a while looks like really nothing has changed with AMD lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 6, 2015)

cdawall said:


> I have been out of the business for a while looks like really nothing has changed with AMD lol.



Only thing I see of interest is  newer Intel sh*t.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2015)

Hopefully that will change again with Zen. We will see, only time will tell. Hell my 9370 still chugs along fine in anything there really hasn't been a reason to upgrade.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> Only thing I see of interest is newer Intel sh*t.



And That is all you will See untill AMD release the Next  new CPU

Rumor has it that its Slated for a Paper Release on 1st April 2016


----------



## suraswami (Oct 6, 2015)

PC as such is no more exciting until this GPU re-branding nonsense ends and new CPUs with real innovation shows up.

Moved on to Photography


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 6, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> And That is all you will See untill AMD release the Next  new CPU
> 
> Rumor has it that its Slated for a Paper Release on 1st April 2016


Unless that's an April Fools ...

I've been away for a while just ghosting and seriously. I feel as tho nothin changed, just a few better graphics cards....

@suraswami 

With you on that. Been doing some android dev while away.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> Unless that's an April Fools ...



would little old me do that to you

Of course its True  you read about it on the internet

Our source didn’t go into much detail about Zen, but from what we learned* Zen will be AMD’s focus for the duration of 2016*.

*AMD announces Zen in 2016 (intel is scared) *
*



*

*See  no pullie leggie or plonker*


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 7, 2015)

Yup still here and accounted for and very interested in what Zen is going to bring


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 7, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Our source didn’t go into much detail about Zen, but from what we learned* Zen will be AMD’s focus for the duration of 2016*.
> 
> *AMD announces Zen in 2016 (intel is scared)*




I'm pretty sure Zen is the reason we are seeing hints that Intel will have more cores on mainstream chips in 2016 (Cannondale?).

I'm actually looking forward to putting a new box together in maybe a smaller case with Zen/Arctic Islands or whatever looks good this time next year.

In the meantime, I don't think I would see any massive benefit from upgrading to the current stuff.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2015)

AMD releases graphs like that all the time they have been proven to be a crock of shit every time.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 7, 2015)

cdawall said:


> AMD releases graphs like that all the time they have been proven to be a crock of shit every time.


Regardless, I'm still excited to see if Zen can pull AMD's asses out of the fire.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Regardless, I'm still excited to see if Zen can pull AMD's asses out of the fire.



I hope they do, but I also know regardless intel will cheat, lie and steal to hide any AMD improvements.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 7, 2015)

Just a waiting game at this point, still a year to go.


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm still here. My 4.8GHz OC failed, so now i'm on stock frequency/cooling/etc..., but i got 2nd GTX 760.  Waiting for "Zen", in a meantime kicking the sh*t out of everything & everyone in Carma:R, SP (called Career in game) & MP; Car Crusher mode is favorite MP mode, Classic Carma - fav SP/Freeplay mode. Game runs awesome on stock 8350 clocks too, SP & MP.

'ssup everyone, long time no see.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2015)

Ah that's a shitty deal I finally burned up my 945 (non-BE) in my HTPC so I feel your pain. Apparantly my more volts fixes everything isn't a good long term plan.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 8, 2015)

cdawall said:


> Ah that's a shitty deal I finally burned up my 945 (non-BE) in my HTPC so I feel your pain. Apparantly my more volts fixes everything isn't a good long term plan.



you want your 720BE back


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 9, 2015)

cdawall said:


> Ah that's a shitty deal I finally burned up my 945 (non-BE) in my HTPC so I feel your pain. Apparantly my more volts fixes everything isn't a good long term plan.



What, a Carma:R is a shitty deal or my 8350 (& it's failed OC) is shitty deal? Four games for 25$ (C:R, original Carma + Splat Pack, Carma2 & even the Torus Games's TDR 2000 thingy), C:R's DLCs for free & everything else that i get after backing it in KS is not shitty deal, atleast for me, so it leaves 8350; it's not either, so i don't understand of what pain you talking about.  Can tell you this: prior to moving to H110 & 4.8GHz, CPU sat @ 4.4GHz & was cooled by non other than VenomousX - that one was stable for 2 hours of Prime95 torture without any hiccups! Next month i'll buy me Corsair's H105+2 Noctua's 2000RPM iPPCs (120mm, 73cfm, PWM) & go for 4.5GHz - no need more for 2 GTX 760s. No trouble CDA. 

Sorry to hear about your loss though - RIP 965's lil bro. Eager to see what Zen will bring to the table, Q4 2016 is the release date? Or 2017? Will stick to 8350 for now - still haven't done with OC'ing the f*ck out of it.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 9, 2015)

I got the impression he was just referring to the failed OC ...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2015)

I was just referring to the failed oc lol. 

And @suraswami no need swapped in a 640 it works fine for the htpc. It's actually at that stock speed thing people rumor exists.


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 9, 2015)

2cdawall:

lol I knew it was the case, just for a second thought you also among the ones that bash C:R for being 90s game in 2015 & sh*t like that. 

Glad that htpc is alive again.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 10, 2015)

shoot I still play quake 3 in windows 10 or openArena if I want to play against a few friends


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm thinking I'm about to revisit Am2 with a 6400+ Black

@suraswami

My bud decided he's just going to ditch the update on his Phenom 9500. So may pick up @m0nt3 's 790X ud4p Waiting for a little spending cash to come in


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2015)

My 8350 in my main rig @4.4 will carry me to "Zen".


----------



## suraswami (Oct 10, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm thinking I'm about to revisit Am2 with a 6400+ Black
> 
> @suraswami
> 
> My bud decided he's just going to ditch the update on his Phenom 9500. So may pick up @m0nt3 's 790X ud4p Waiting for a little spending cash to come in



You could have picked up my MSI 790FX 

oh well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm still here, on the other side but nonetheless im here 

I cant wait to see what AMD brings out.. I want to go back like you wouldn't believe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 10, 2015)

suraswami said:


> You could have picked up my MSI 790FX
> 
> oh well.


Yeah but see, you got a nice little pair going on.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a couple of 790FX boards still lol. I may try a gigabyte out. The PC I built my in laws is chugging along on a ta-785G biostar board, unlocked athlon X3 to phenom X3 (bad core, good cache). Oddly enough that's probably my favorite build. Whole thing was under $250 back in the day and still runs like a champ. I actually just blew the h50 out in it.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 13, 2015)

YautjaLord said:


> I'm still here. My 4.8GHz OC failed, so now i'm on stock frequency/cooling/etc..., but i got 2nd GTX 760.  Waiting for "Zen", in a meantime kicking the sh*t out of everything & everyone in Carma:R, SP (called Career in game) & MP; Car Crusher mode is favorite MP mode, Classic Carma - fav SP/Freeplay mode. Game runs awesome on stock 8350 clocks too, SP & MP.
> 
> 'ssup everyone, long time no see.



What game is Carma:R?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2015)

Caramagedon


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 13, 2015)

http://www.carmageddon.com/


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah Mirtazapine, what cda & nemesis.ie said. Game about psychos who drive in cars that defy logic with their weaponry, mostly in a forms of giant blades on their hoods & roofs, small roadblocks stead of bumpers & use triggered weapons like gigantic f*ckin springs that launch (literally) opponents miles away into the obstacles in the scenery. Nothing special. Also, cows, sheeps & other peds (pedestrians) give you points. There's also regular (& thus boring) checkpoint racing if that's your way.

Sorry for off topic. Cheers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2015)

4.8GHz, OCCT can't Pass due to Reaching 85C at this speed. Alphacool makes a Full Block for my GPU, just wondering how to select and build a custom loop (AIOs are for sissys). My case is in my specs.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 16, 2015)

I've had great results with stuff from these folks: http://watercool.de/en/home

And also XSPC.

There's also been talk that OCCT/Prime are too extreme and if you can pass with AIDA you are good to go.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 17, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> 4.8GHz, OCCT can't Pass due to Reaching 85C at this speed. Alphacool makes a Full Block for my GPU, just wondering how to select and build a custom loop (AIOs are for sissys). My case is in my specs.


Looks like you could maybe get a 240 up top but you'd have to remove the drive bays to get anything in the front. I didn't find a whole lot of needed info on that case.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> its an EATX/ ATX-XL compatible case, has pass throughs for WC provisions. I have plenty of bays



I used HWMonitor, Temps idle are 37C during bench with CPUz they go to 59C. is that pretty good at 4.8GHz?


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 18, 2015)

yeah 59c @4.8GHz under load is pretty good


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2015)

id just to really like to hit 5GHz but water might be the only option especially If I gotta use more volts that 1.45. OCCT at 4.8 hits 85C

Alphacool has a good GPU block but the rest I'm unsure about, I mean fitting/Tube sizes, my case is pretty big so it should be able to handle a multi component loop (CPU, GPU, RAM, NB,SB, VRMs. I can always modify the case for the rad to be a 360 on top or Side Mounted where the window is. What would be better, CFM or Static Pressure for the case? It will be a Dual cooling solution since the PCBs disperse heat themselves so Rads for the very hot parts and fans for the PCBs


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't push mine up to 5ghz 24/7 isn't worth the voltage jump. I will happily run my 4.8 that is perfectly stable and runs around 50C max.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2015)

Lookie what I found


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2015)

i have an 8350 is all, not a leaky chip, 5GHz id like to run 24/7 use


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm swapping over to my big case Friday I will let you know how stability goes with custom water on a good water block. You can get 5 stable with almost any of these fx chips it just costs voltage...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2015)

cdawall said:


> I'm swapping over to my big case Friday I will let you know how stability goes with custom water on a good water block. You can get 5 stable with almost any of these fx chips it just costs voltage...



yeah after 4.7GHz at 4.8GHz the Chip hits 85C in OCCT due to voltage.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> yeah after 4.7GHz at 4.8GHz the Chip hits 85C in OCCT due to voltage.



That's still crazy to me I am over here sweating 50-55C at those speeds. I need to get my big water cooler running.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have my doubts that the CPUz stability test is anything like OCCT. Same as AMDOD stability test will run a lot cooler and way lessy voltage than P95. I guess it depends on what you need.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2015)

P95 is a waste to me it is like furmark especially on these FX chips. If I run that cpuz stability test it will hit 75+ C on my 4130 @5ghz and the 9370 climbs up pretty high as well since I have to bump the voltage.


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 29, 2015)

cdawall said:


> I don't push mine up to 5ghz 24/7 isn't worth the voltage jump. I will happily run my 4.8 that is perfectly stable and runs around 50C max.



What are your socket temps like? My socket temp is almost 15C higher than my core temp when under Prime95 load. I do not have water cooling either, but curious.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 2, 2015)

yeah im at 5.0GHz 1.425Vcore, CPUz after an hour or 2 of use on stability brings the rig to its knees (100% CPU useage/Ram maxed out in capacity) I had to restart to end that madness (normal restart). seems to run at 59-63C. Id like to run some games on it to see if it BSODs or shuts off suddenly. Passmark doesnt crash either


----------



## ASOT (Dec 15, 2015)

FX 8300 @4.2Ghz at 1.325v on M5A97 R2.0  new record for me


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 15, 2015)

ASOT said:


> FX 8300 @4.2Ghz at 1.325v on M5A97 R2.0  new record for me


Congrats! how are the temperatures?


----------



## ASOT (Dec 15, 2015)

Idle 35-36 
load 55-57


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 16, 2015)

ASOT said:


> Idle 35-36
> load 55-57


Are those socket temperatures or on-die temperatures?
If they are socket temperatures i'd say you have some headroom left for MOAR CLOCKS!


----------



## ASOT (Dec 16, 2015)

I have them read on SpeedFan/HWMonitor & CPU-Z 

Currently running @4.0 Ghz 1.275v 

CnQ,C1E,C6,Virtualization,Spread Spectrum,LLC for CPU & NB disabled

Some pics today


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 16, 2015)

ASOT said:


> I have them read on SpeedFan/HWMonitor & CPU-Z
> 
> Currently running @4.0 Ghz 1.275v
> 
> ...



It's the "core" reading in speedfan, and "package" in hwmonitor. Usually you can increase your clocks and voltage as long as those temperatures don't massively go over 60C.


----------



## ASOT (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you! I think my mobo 4+2 has a max TDP of 140w and don't want to stres more 

@4.2 Ghz 1.300v idle 35-36,load 55-57 after running prime95 for 20-30 min 

I restore to @4.0 Ghz with 1.275v for lower temp..

I'm thinking if is OK to go more or should i stay @4.0 ? What do u think,please some help


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 16, 2015)

ASOT said:


> Thank you! I think my mobo 4+2 has a max TDP of 140w and don't want to stres more
> 
> @4.2 Ghz 1.300v idle 35-36,load 55-57 after running prime95 for 20-30 min
> 
> ...



Well, every CPU is different regarding overclocking potential and poweruse age & heat production. That said, most of these FX chips tend to run quite well on decent voltages up till around 4,4-4,5GHz. After that they need increasing amounts of extra voltage for reaching higher frequencies and you'll quickly run into either a power or a heat wall.

I'd say you might be able to reach 4,3 or even 4,4GHz, certainly if prime95 isn't your software of choice for daily use


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 16, 2015)

Mathragh said:


> Well, every CPU is different regarding overclocking potential and poweruse age & heat production. That said, most of these FX chips tend to run quite well on decent voltages up till around 4,4-4,5GHz. After that they need increasing amounts of extra voltage for reaching higher frequencies and you'll quickly run into either a power or a heat wall.
> 
> I'd say you might be able to reach 4,3 or even 4,4GHz, certainly if prime95 isn't your software of choice for daily use



I think Asot's problem will be a power one long before heat is an issue with only an 4+2 VRM he'll see stability problems as the vrm is not capable enough at higher Voltages,  I also think you could get away with an 24/7 clock of 4.2GHz aslong as temps stay reasonable and for a wee bit more of a boost try upping you HT/NB to 2600MHz


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> I think Asot's problem will be a power one long before heat is an issue with only an 4+2 VRM he'll see stability problems as the vrm is not capable enough at higher Voltages,  I also think you could get away with an 24/7 clock of 4.2GHz aslong as temps stay reasonable and for a wee bit more of a boost try upping you HT/NB to 2600MHz



You can provide all the voltage you want. VRM's give no shits about the minuscule voltage difference, wattage is what will damage them and how they are rated...


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 16, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> I think Asot's problem will be a power one long before heat is an issue with only an 4+2 VRM he'll see stability problems as the vrm is not capable enough at higher Voltages,  I also think you could get away with an 24/7 clock of 4.2GHz aslong as temps stay reasonable and for a wee bit more of a boost try upping you HT/NB to 2600MHz


I'd usually agree, however I've got some quite good experiences with that board specificially, with the VRM's being quite robust for a 4+2. The board should atleast have decent protection against them not being adequate hehe.


----------



## ASOT (Dec 16, 2015)

Hmm,ty all for comment and suggestions 

I will try @4.4-4.5 Ghz and HT 2600/NB 2400 ..2600 i suppose is to much

Cya


----------



## ASOT (Dec 18, 2015)

I try it OC @4.4-4.5 Ghz multiply 21-22 1.35v and system shutsdown or give's restart,NB 2200/HT 2400 

I find it stable @4.0 Ghz with 1.275v  multiply 20 

Cheers


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 19, 2015)

If you NB/HT voltage is set to 1.1 or 1.2 you'll need to give it a little more try 1.2V for HT and 1.3V for NB


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2015)

trying to go for 5GHz again... last time it crashed was with Netflix in IE10 (perhaps IE11 will fix that lol)


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 25, 2015)

ssup all.  F*ck, long time have passed.

Got myself Corsair's H105. See if this puppy can handle 4.4 & than 4.5GHz. Gotta recall how high to set every f*ckin voltage, frequencies, settings, stuff - gonna be long & quite nerve wreckin ride. Got Noctua's iPPC PWM as well, 2000RPM 29.x decibel. One for now. Next Friday gonna buy 2nd one. HPC on, right? Will post some P95 pics next Friday.

This game's worth the OC:



Spoiler


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas guys been a while. Been plating in Intel land lately


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 26, 2015)

cd! Johan! 'ssup guys. 

This H105 - to say it's quiet is to say nothing basically. I don't _hear_ it, neither in idle or in load (C:R @ 1920x1200 everything @ max). All CPU stuff @ Auto, C'n'Q - disabled, HPC - on. Time to get AS5 & 2nd Noctua's iPPC 2000RPM PWM fan & get sh*t rolling. Need help in setting all correct voltages & frequencies again, ffs. How high to set all this stuff for 4.4/4.5GHz so it won't fry CPU completely?

P.S. Johan, you lil Intel rebel you!  jk Merry Carma:R-Goremass everyone.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2015)

4.5ghz should be around 1.35-1.45 depending on CPU quality. Start around 1.4 and go up or down.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Running 4.8GHz on a Scythe Ashura. I wonder if HPC mode is a limiting factor too...

For the rest of the Crowd, I read that in order to get 5GHz someone had to pump the Vcore to 1.53/54. I tried that, ran the CPUz benchmark and the rig shut off as the fans were starting to rev up. I'm wondering if my cooling isnt able to handle that voltage applied to the CPU or if i need direct cooling for the VRMs,



cdawall said:


> 4.5ghz should be around 1.35-1.45 depending on CPU quality. Start around 1.4 and go up or down.



I didnt need to touch Vcore until I was in 4.6



YautjaLord said:


> ssup all.  F*ck, long time have passed.
> 
> Got myself Corsair's H105. See if this puppy can handle 4.4 & than 4.5GHz. Gotta recall how high to set every f*ckin voltage, frequencies, settings, stuff - gonna be long & quite nerve wreckin ride. Got Noctua's iPPC PWM as well, 2000RPM 29.x decibel. One for now. Next Friday gonna buy 2nd one. HPC on, right? Will post some P95 pics next Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> I didnt need to touch Vcore until I was in 4.6



1.35v should be roughly stock. 

Memory load will also play a role in vcore requirements. Mine takes about .05v to be stable with 4 dimms vs 2.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 28, 2015)

cdawall said:


> 1.35v should be roughly stock.
> 
> Memory load will also play a role in vcore requirements. Mine takes about .05v to be stable with 4 dimms vs 2.



I find I have to do that too but running 2400MHz DDR3 x2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2015)

sorry for double post, i fixed, see above for a question as well


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> I find I have to do that too but running 2400MHz DDR3 x2



High clocks and more memory are hell on these things. You can push just the IMC up as well, but I find if you push that to far above vcore it causes more issues than it fixes.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 1, 2016)

Multi: 20.5;
CPU Frequency: 200MHz;
CPU voltage: 1.4v;
CPU/NB: 2400MHz;
HT: 2600MHz;
DRAM: 1600MHz;
DRAM Timings: Auto;
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v;
CPU/NB voltage: 1.2v;
VDDA: 2.5v;
Fan Speed: Standard; (barely can hear _both_ of them spinning)
HPC: On/Enabled;
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled. (does it benefit anything?)

4.1GHz is doable, let's see how's 4.4 & then 4.5GHz do. Also gonna test this clock in C:R, SP & MP. Actually this & AvP3's MP as well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi there @Johan45. Don't beleve we have met up before.  Give that Intel rig some memory bandwith, even if the timings are extremely loose

@*YautjaLord*
I see you're doing well! Been a while ....


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 1, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @*YautjaLord*
> I see you're doing well! Been a while ....



ssup, Jr!  Yup, it was. Got myself Corsair's H105, testing this OC (4.1GHz) in Prime95, Carma:R (Carmageddon: Reincarnation) SP & MP & in AvP3's MP. So far no problems whatsoever, all of them run solid. Going for 4.2GHz right now actually. Will post results in about an hour from now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Seems the 8350 wont break 5.0GHz for me on Air, i turned off HPC, enabled LLc to extremes across the board, adjusted vcore to 1.49, nb voltages up minor, still locks on netflix. Its stable at 4.9 though. I dont think im gonna dump cash into wc until zen appears as this board, chip and ram are goin to the wife and ran at stock.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 1, 2016)

Turned off by itself after almost 50 mins of run. I enter the room, see the message to check for HDMI signal on my T240, PC's not working, 4.2GHz is not doable for now. Maybe i'll test it throughout next week, Tuesday or Wednesday. 4.1GHz is my OC for now.  What TIM would you recommend other than AS5? MX-4? Using H105's default TIM & cooling.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2016)

The TIM isn't going to make a massive difference.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 1, 2016)

Good TIM & fans will do, cd. ssup?  Y u no play C:R? lol

Anyway, i'm @ 4.1GHz for now, every voltage & frequencies is in one of my prev posts. CPU temp hover between 40+ & lower degrees C. Will stick to that OC in P95, C:R & AvP3 for now. Next weekend (after all this New Year's rush & stuff) will go for AS5 & 2nd NF-F12 Noctua's fan.

P.S. RIP Lemmy.






Sorry for OT, but it's definitely sad sh*t for me especially since i saw band in Wacken 2009 & it was f*ckin awesome!!!!! Cheers all, drink responsibly in small quantities. lol


----------



## ASOT (Jan 2, 2016)

YautjaLord said:


> Multi: 20.5;
> CPU Frequency: 200MHz;
> CPU voltage: 1.4v;
> CPU/NB: 2400MHz;
> ...



@YautjaLord  CnQ,C1E,C6,Virtualization,Spread Spectrum,LLC for CPU & NB disabled 
Spread Spectrum disabled for better OC 
Also disable fan control..NB can cause error and conflicts,set them default  NB 2200/HT 2600 
Try up multiply and vcore voltage between 1.3-1.45v for safe working...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

Well my opterons seem to overclock ok


----------



## ASOT (Jan 7, 2016)

Here end's my FX 8300 AM3+ ...moving to Skylake and DDR 4 

I will change mobo,cpu & ram...@specs remain the same

Just receive new mobo ASUS Z170-A & tomorrow will buy RAM


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2016)

Joining up late to the party, moving up to an fx 6100. Anything I should note coming from say a 555 Black?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 8, 2016)

Bought AS5, still at 4.1GHz though. Will try to do what ASOT suggested throughout next week, C1E, C6 State, C'n'Q & rest disabled though, HPC enabled. Fan control disabled? What are you talking about?  Will order Noctua's NF-F12 this Sunday. Hopefully. Working with construction materials is quite "hazardous" to your lower back, legs & lungs, later in case & you don't use mask to block the dust from getting to your nostrils n sh*t. Also you get pretty f*ckin tired, sorry for OT. 

P.S. Another Intel rebel? I'm here for Zen, good luck to you ASOT with whatever you picked. Q2 2016 is the release date, right? Enough time to save for one with the job i got.


----------



## ASOT (Jan 8, 2016)

@YautjaLord  Ty,AM3+ is dying fast..also ddr 3  

Fan disabled to work at full rpm,no monitoring ..  

HPC DISABLED  High Performance Computing to ensure more room for OC,more stable OC,no issue 

Goodluck!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2016)

YautjaLord said:


> PS. Another Intel rebel? I'm here for Zen, good luck to you ASOT with whatever you picked. Q2 2016 is the release date, right? Enough time to save for one with the job i got



Not necessarily. I just like to play with different hardware. Been on AM3, s775, s1366, s1156 and still using s1155 & AM2+ hardware. Yes I am amped for Zen!!!

PS: Sorry for the off topic fellahs.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 8, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not necessarily. I just like to play with different hardware. Been on AM3, s775, s1366, s1156 and still using s1155 & AM2+ hardware. Yes I am amped for Zen!!!
> 
> PS: Sorry for the off topic fellahs.



Meant ASOT moved to Skylake & DDR 4. lol Nevermind, guy replied. Also great collection of sockets, mobos or however you'd call it, Jr. 

And sorry for 2nd off-topic. Will keep this thread updated as soon as start to fiddle with stuff after eventually purchasing 2nd NF-F12. Will happen throughout this week.

P.S. Remember Lemmy, preferably loud.  Cheers.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2016)

I knew who you replying to. ;-) @YautjaLord


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 9, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> I knew who you replying to. ;-) @YautjaLord



lol

No prob. One question though: what's the real cause of keepin all prev mobos n sh*t beside nostalgia? I still got the AM3/nforce 980a SLI one by ASUS, wonderin why i'd really like to keep it for.  Gathers dust & stuff, inside one of my shelves. Sorry for yet another OT.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2016)

I've sold off 95% of the older boards. I like to see what I can accomplish out of the older hardware through overclocking.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

OK where to start?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2016)

set the multi to 20 and vcore to 1.52ish


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> set the multi to 20 and vcore to 1.52ish


1.5 is kinda high-ish. I'll try 1.4 first.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2016)

That's what the 4130 I clocked took to hit it. It had an H100i on it however so temps weren't really a thing.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

Seems to be doing fine with 1.39v, multi 20, CnQ enabled.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2016)

Haha I brain farted that was 1.52 for 5ghz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

@cdawall 
I cant remember, does core unlock also work on Zambezi chips?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2016)

Nope that ended with Phenom II


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Nope that ended with Phenom II


Thanks dude. I like this so far. Not quite as fast as the 2600k in multi thread but in everyday, it meets or exceeds.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2016)

They do pretty well in everything, my younger brother plays at 4k with a 4130@4.8 and 390. It sits in the 40FPS range.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> They do pretty well in everything, my younger brother plays at 4k with a 4130@4.8 and 390. It sits in the 40FPS range.



Is 4.9k CPU about average in 3Dm06 CPU tests? Also Ive noticed in prime, timings trumps bandwith but overall it "feels" slower.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2016)

No idea I hate 3dmark.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> No idea I hate 3dmark.








Pulled em down to CL8 no changes in volts.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2016)

They wont do 1800 CL7?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> They wont do 1800 CL7?








Working on NB freq and volts next.

@cdawall
Here's the SPD in case you want it


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2016)

I'll look them up


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I'll look them up



Going by this they are PSC IC's
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...eback-pc3-12800-4gb-ddr3-memory-review-4.html

Which are very VERY good.

@cdawall
New screenie






Yet another new screenie


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 11, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Going by this they are PSC IC's
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...eback-pc3-12800-4gb-ddr3-memory-review-4.html
> 
> Which are very VERY good.
> ...


Making good progress


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Making good progress



Been a long while RM! Thanks!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 11, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Pulled em down to CL8 no changes in volts.



Keep the timings at 8 and try to increase the NB frequency.  Whenever I kept HT and NB frequency same and about 2400 to 2600 I see snappier performance.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

suraswami said:


> Keep the timings at 8 and try to increase the NB frequency.  Whenever I kept HT and NB frequency same and about 2400 to 2600 I see snappier performance.



Look above for newer screenshots @ 2.4Ghz.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 11, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Look above for newer screenshots @ 2.4Ghz.



lol, I only saw the CPUZ screenie!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2016)

suraswami said:


> lol, I only saw the CPUZ screenie!!



Heh. I'm done for the day. Have a great day fellahs!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2016)

Is it normal for my cores to show 12C on pure idle with CnQ enabled? Im using OpenHW Monitor.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah man  the on die temp gauges are cheap at the lower end, same here.
Its about right at 50+ though.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah man  the on die temp gauges are crap at the lower end, I get the same here.
Its about right at 50+ though.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 15, 2016)

At 4.1GHz/same settings, BUT - cooled down by non others than AS5 & 2xNF-F12s. Prime95 + CPU-Z screenie coming in about half an hour. Do the 4.2GHz after it?

*EDIT*

Incoming! 






Power saving options - Off, HPC - On, C'n'Q - Always Disabled, RAM Timings - all @ Auto. Fans speed - Standard.

*EDIT*

Testing 4.2GHz right now, 5 more mins will finish it. So far no issues. Attachment coming shortly.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Yeah man  the on die temp gauges are cheap at the lower end, same here.
> Its about right at 50+ though.



Thanks thought so. Ok so that means I should go roughly off the mobo sensor for idle which is ~31C, core sensors show ~55C.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2016)

@YautjaLord

This one's for you ....











http://valid.x86.fr/azxeve


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 18, 2016)

Gonna test 4.3GHz today, Jr. Same settings.  P95 1h torture. Let's see if AS5 & 2xNF-F12s can handle this stuff properly. lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2016)

YautjaLord said:


> Gonna test 4.3GHz today, Jr. Same settings.  P95 1h torture. Let's see if AS5 & 2xNF-F12s can handle this stuff properly. lol



Im going to be working on my voltages some. Probably pull down to 1866 CL7, maybe even attempt for 2Ghz cl8 dram through a bclk overclock.

So far...






CPU-NB @ 1.25v


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 18, 2016)

I can only dream of going for 1866MHz, let alone 2GHz RAM frequency. Sits @ 1600MHz on all seasons. lol 4.3GHz screenie tortured by P95 Blend test & CPU-Z coming in about 50 mins.

*EDIT*

Sh*t happens! lol





Fans got lil louder though.  Same setting as with 4.1 & 4.2GHz. This Wednesday or Thursday do the same but with 4.4GHz.

*EDIT #2*

Just played C:R's MP mode (F'n'H, Fox n Hounds) with this OC - no torture whatsoever.


----------



## grifstar (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi there. I got a fx-6100 3.3ghz 6 core with a aftermarket TR2 cooler. and a Msi edition amd r9 280x 3bg video card. I wanna do a safe over clock. What would you guys suggest with 16 gigs of ram at 1600mhz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2016)

Try mine above. 20x200 bclk @ 1.3v, turbo disabled with Cool n Quiet. Leave CPU-NB & dram speed/voltages alone. See what happens.


----------



## grifstar (Jan 19, 2016)

Okay how hot should it run?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2016)

grifstar said:


> Okay how hot should it run?


60C cores is max for the CPU. Your cooler should be doing roughly 50.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 21, 2016)

Two hours thirteen f*ckin minutes!!!!! 4.4GHz tortured by Prime95, CPU-Z & SpeedFan:






Sixty nine degrees C, ffs!!!!!!! I'll probably keep it 4.4GHz til next weekend.

P.S. It's now back @ 37 degrees C & gets lower, but it's idle. Probably get lil higher @ load but i bet not higher than 50. (C:R, Heaven 4.0, Avp3 D3D11 Bench, etc.....)


----------



## grifstar (Jan 22, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try mine above. 20x200 bclk @ 1.3v, turbo disabled with Cool n Quiet. Leave CPU-NB & dram speed/voltages alone. See what happens.


What's the 200 after the 20x and bclk @ 1.3v?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 22, 2016)

grifstar said:


> What's the 200 after the 20x and bclk @ 1.3v?



CPU frequency. It should look like this:

CPU frequency: 200MHz;
Multi: 20x;
CPU voltage: 1.3v;
CPU/NB frequency: 2400MHz;
RAM frequency: your RAM's frequency; (1600/1866/2000MHz/etc.....)
HT frequency: 2600MHz, or AMD's recommended for your CPU;
CPU/NB voltage: mine is 1.2v, but it'll probably work for you too;
VDDA: between 2.5v & 2.7v, try 2.5v first;
RAM voltage: your RAM voltage; (1.5/1.65v/etc....)
if your RAM's frequency is say 1600MHz CPU/NB should be +800MHz to your RAM's default frequency, 2400MHz, 1866MHz - will be +933MHz to it, etc.....;

Test the OC with stuff Jr suggested or just torture it with Prime95 for 2 hours & see where it gets you.  Good luck.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2016)

YautjaLord said:


> just torture it with Prime95 for 2 hours



This is not truly necessary. Use memtest for a single run and Wprime 1M for 5 or 6 runs (this commonly simulates gaming load for ~2hrs).

@YautjaLord
2133 & 2050 fails memtest (I dont feel like mucking with subtimings). Pulled the clocks back to 1866/4Ghz/2400 CPU-NB, 200 bclk. Im seeing 45C max on both mobo sensor and core thermal sensor, Prime95 heat load of 48C cores, 51C mobo.


----------



## grifstar (Jan 22, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> This is not truly necessary. Use memtest for a single run and Wprime 1M for 5 or 6 runs (this commonly simulates gaming load for ~2hrs).
> 
> @YautjaLord
> 2133 & 2050 fails memtest (I dont feel like mucking with subtimings). Pulled the clocks back to 1866/4Ghz/2400 CPU-NB, 200 bclk. Im seeing 45C max on both mobo sensor and core thermal sensor, Prime95 heat load of 48C cores, 51C mobo.


I'm new to this whole thing. I changed the multiplier to x20 and That's all I changed. Dunno if I have to change anything else. And is it supposed to go up like it'll be like x7 and then a second later itll be like x18 3999 htz and just by changing that it got to about 47c hottest while playing a game.  I do have on order a high static fan and two other af 120's to come because I clocked my gpu Aswell and t runs just. Little on the hot side.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2016)

The "jump" you speak of is a power saving optimization called Cool 'N Quiet. 47C is not that hot for these chips ;-)

EDIT:

Here's a really awesome Windows software for hardware monitoring

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/

@YautjaLord 

Right now I'm testing out 3.8Ghz @ 1.26v and seems to be perfect for my use.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 22, 2016)

1.26v CPU voltage? I'm @ 1.4v from 4.1GHz & all the way to 4.4GHz. Runs everything beside P95 below 50C, C:R is the hottest - 45C according to SpeedFan. 

@grifstar:

All power saving options should be off, C'n'Q (Cool n Quiet) included. Anything like C1E, C6 State, SVM - Off, HPC (High Performance Computing) - On. C'n'Q - Always Disabled.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2016)

YautjaLord said:


> All power saving options should be off, C'n'Q (Cool n Quiet) included. Anything like C1E, C6 State, SVM - Off, HPC (High Performance Computing) - On. C'n'Q - Always Disabled.


Unless youre an old school overclocker and can get it working right LOL


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 22, 2016)

It works for me, Jr.  All power saving options off, c'n'q too. Next Thursday - 4.5GHz torturing time.


----------



## ASOT (Jan 22, 2016)

YautjaLord said:


> 1.26v CPU voltage? I'm @ 1.4v from 4.1GHz & all the way to 4.4GHz. Runs everything beside P95 below 50C, C:R is the hottest - 45C according to SpeedFan.
> 
> @grifstar:
> 
> All power saving options should be off, C'n'Q (Cool n Quiet) included. Anything like C1E, C6 State, SVM - Off, HPC (High Performance Computing) - On. C'n'Q - Always Disabled.



@YautjaLord Bro disable or turn off also HPC,is better when OC,trust me 

Also fans control disable..


----------



## grifstar (Jan 24, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> The "jump" you speak of is a power saving optimization called Cool 'N Quiet. 47C is not that hot for these chips ;-)
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


I turned the cool and quiet off and it's still jumping up n down. Anything else that I should be turning off. ?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 24, 2016)

@grifstar:

C1E - Off;
Core C6 State - Off;
CPU voltage - 1.3v;
CPU Ratio/Multi - 20x;
CPU/NB - 2400MHz/1.2v;
RAM - 1600MHz/1.5v (or your RAM's voltage);
HT - 2600MHz (or fx-6100 default HT frequency);
SVM (Secure Virtual Machine) - Off when OC'ing (unless you run VirtualPC app with another OS installed on it);
Forgot the rest of options, but what i gave should probably suffice for now. I guess.  I'm gonna play with DIGI+ VRM stuff throughout this week so i'll tell you how to play with some of this, but it's best that you'll dig those by yourself - more fun. Fiddling with stuff is one of fun parts of OC'ing. 

Also, 47 degrees C is not bad at all while in game & your CPU OC'd as Jr said, mine gets 45C when in Carma:R at 4.4GHz. What TIM (thermal interface material) you have? My is Arctic Silver 5.

*EDIT*

CPU-Z 1.75 4.5GHz validation pic:





Tomorrow will torture this OC for 2 hours with Prime95 Blend test, same settings + APM & CPU Spread Spectrum disabled. HPC - still On.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry for double post.

FX-8350 @ 4.5GHz tortured by P95 for 2h 23min:





Think it'll be my 24/7 clock from now on.  Special thanx to ASOT, the stuff he suggested works.  Even though i haven't turned off HPC.


----------



## ASOT (Jan 29, 2016)

@YautjaLord   Glad can help,anytime with pleasure!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2016)

YautjaLord said:


> Sorry for double post.
> 
> FX-8350 @ 4.5GHz tortured by P95 for 2h 23min:
> 
> ...


For me 4.8GHz or faster caused p95 to lock. At 5.0Ghz netflix in IE locks up during vid play however games run stable lol


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 31, 2016)

@eidairaman1:

Same. After disabling APM, CPU Spread Spectrum,  C'n'Q, all power saving options & this thing (P95) simply raped my 8350, even though after turning off all this stuff temps were 5 degrees lower than with 4.4GHz. (69C with 4.4GHz, 64C with 4.5GHz) P95 is fry pan for CPUs of all kinds.  Like i said, 4.5GHz is my 24/7 clock.


----------



## ASOT (Jan 31, 2016)

ASOT said:


> @YautjaLord   Glad can help,anytime with pleasure!



Setup is complete,i ve changed my cpu into i5 6600k because 6700k was bad on games.. 

The 4cores/8 threads splits badly in games..

Cheers!


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Setup is complete,i ve changed my cpu into i5 6600k because 6700k was bad on games..
> 
> The 4cores/8 threads splits badly in games..
> 
> Cheers!



Pretty sure you could have just shut off hyperthreading and the i7 would have just run on its 4 cores the same as an i5....


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2016)

Norton said:


> Pretty sure you could have just shut off hyperthreading and the i7 would have just run on its 4 cores the same as an i5....



You can. It's literally two clicks in the BIOS


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm thinking of maybe - _maybe _- testing 4.6GHz with same settings. (C'n'Q, APM, CPU Spread Spectrum, C1E, Core C6 State, TurboBoost - all these off) vCore - 1.4 volts. C:R benefits the most from this OC + the fact that 4.5GHz is "colder" than 4.4GHz in P95 after disabling stuff ASOT suggested, i'm thinking 4.6 is gonna be safe for my chip. Go for it?


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey guys, I know I've been MIA for a while. Been busy with other platforms. I noticed someone mentioned old school one page back and couldn't resist posting this monster.

3000+ Venice on a DFI UT NF4


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2016)

I still have a blast with s754 stuff. I have an entire crate of parts.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah been strolling down memory lane lately. Got the 939 board for $50 CDN and it works great. Already ordered a back up BIOS chip. Been playing 775 too. Got a great deal on a Maximus Formula X38 that I flashed to a Rampage X48.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 10, 2016)

I still have M4N98TD EVO, Corsair's H110 & two NF-A14s lying in my room, H110 gathers the most of the dust.  Sorry for OT.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 28, 2016)

In some strange news who all has played with XP and an FX CPU? Turns out AMD has drivers for 760G and USB3 on XP 32/64b. So I have created a "legacy" machine at work consisting of some cheap DDR3 an FX 4350 and GB 760G motherboard...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 28, 2016)

Been messin around with turbo overclock. 4.2 all core 4.4 turbo, 1.36v CPU core. I have to update system specs, got something different coming.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 29, 2016)

cdawall said:


> In some strange news who all has played with XP and an FX CPU? Turns out AMD has drivers for 760G and USB3 on XP 32/64b. So I have created a "legacy" machine at work consisting of some cheap DDR3 an FX 4350 and GB 760G motherboard...



I use XP all the time. Most newer boards don't support it any longer. Intel started with the Z87 having no support for XP. I just got a Crossblade Ranger (FM2+) recently and it too doesn't "officially" support XP either. I did get it going with drivers from the ASUS A88X PRO though. You can count on support being gone for the next AM4 socket.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2016)

I have dealing with Intel and Intel list support like you said. It was a plesant surprise to have xp support and pata both of which I needed for this.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm actually surprised the 760/4350 worked together. Didn't think any of the 7 series boards would have support for FX


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2016)

There are several


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 29, 2016)

@cdawall not many good ones with 4dimms tho.I only know of 2. There is that interesting AsRock combo AM2+/AM3+ board.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @cdawall not many good ones with 4dimms tho.I only know of 2. There is that interesting AsRock combo AM2+/AM3+ board.



The one I am using has 4 dimms. I mean it's not a great board, but functional.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 29, 2016)

Well who'd a thunk it. i remember people having issue with 890 chipsets and recognizing the CPU


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2016)

At 5.0GHz Gaming stable now, Netflix works best in Firefox 32Bit anyway


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> At 5.0GHz Gaming stable now, Netflix works best in Firefox 32Bit anyway



I sold my crap to my brother he is running 5ghz stable on the 9370 now as well  1.51v


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah the new chips had some decent improvements making the big 5.0 easier to obtain for many.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I sold my crap to my brother he is running 5ghz stable on the 9370 now as well  1.51v



on air or water? 

8350 here, 1.43V


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> on air or water?
> 
> 8350 here, 1.43V



H100i


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2016)

i just moved into 5.1 GHz


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> i just moved into 5.1 GHz



This one isn't having any temp issues it is still loading under 60C, but really no reason to push the voltage up. It's definitely a high leak chip that would love some cold.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2016)

cdawall said:


> This one isn't having any temp issues it is still loading under 60C, but really no reason to push the voltage up. It's definitely a high leak chip that would love some cold.



yeah im stepping into unknown territory actually, trying to fix my sig too


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2016)

I have been playing with these things. Great little HTPC boxes, just built a second one to get my PS3 retired as the media center downstairs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I have been playing with these things. Great little HTPC boxes, just built a second one to get my PS3 retired as the media center downstairs.



awesome, i fixed my signature, im a lil scared of my chip now (wonder what the quitting rate of it is)

Update, Vcore has to be at 1.476 for mine to even pass the WEI tool without lock up on CPU testing,

It would Seem 5.1Ghz is Stable for Gaming Even, I tried 5.2 locks, even with Voltage at 1.5V, 5.3 Windows Locks up. I presume Im hitting either the max electrical capability of the chip or a thermal barrier on Air


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 24, 2016)

Is my temps with stock setting normal for this chip?FX 8370 @stock no turbo all cool n quiet disabled in bios On a wraith cooler with out of box tim pad .Under load in GTAV i get thermal margin of 40-43c


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 24, 2016)

That looks about right, just FYI the temps aren't really accurate untill the package reaches about 45C


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2016)

This seem to be on par for clocks?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 24, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> This seem to be on par for clocks?


Nice overclock Jr.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2016)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Nice overclock Jr.



Thanks!  I am looking through my past posts in here. Looks to be I was getting 4.2Ghz with that core volt on this cpu/ram combo. Right now I'm just testing the waters with the matx board/inverted board mounting setup. Its too bad I cant find a matching kit for my ridgebacks, those things do 2300mhz @ cl9 1.65v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2016)

OK my only gripe on this board. It automatically overrides the CNQ/C1E settings when adjusting anything multipler wise. Meaning I cant run the power saving features and OC to 4+Ghz, as this chip does near that on stock volts.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2016)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Is my temps with stock setting normal for this chip?FX 8370 @stock no turbo all cool n quiet disabled in bios On a wraith cooler with out of box tim pad .Under load in GTAV i get thermal margin of 40-43c



40 is normal, mine heavy ocd gets to the 50s


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 26, 2016)

still playing with the OC Settings....
given me a little headache going past 5GHz










currently the cpu feels kinda sleepy when switching tasks, might needs a bit more juice.....
current CPU voltage:


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 26, 2016)

Is the Noctua D15 worth getting if i want to overclock to say 4.5 ,Only ask because i get stuck ordering it from my  usual store warehouse,$145 for it too.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 26, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> i just moved into 5.1 GHz


I´m in 










but it want´s more VCore than yours..... 1.512 Volt


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2016)

n0tiert said:


> I´m in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont worry about it, by the way llc is definitely for these 5GHz ocs. @H82LUZ73 
The noctua cooler should work good, im on a slim cooler (sig rig)


----------



## overpricedgorilla (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello, 
Just wanted to say hi and thanks for this forum, I am starting to OC my machine and I'm sure I'll be around asking questions. I've already garnered a lot of useful information.

I am mainly interested in improving single core performance on my 8350, to improve frame rates with my Oculus coming soon. 

Thanks for everything, 
OPG

My current rig: 
*Mobo - *Asus Crosshair V Formula 990FX
*CPU - *FX-8350
*GPU - *AMD R9 290, Asus 
*Mem - *Corsair Vengance @1600
*PSU - *Cooler Master GX 750w
Assorted SSDs


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 4, 2016)

overpricedgorilla said:


> Hello,
> Just wanted to say hi and thanks for this forum, I am starting to OC my machine and I'm sure I'll be around asking questions. I've already garnered a lot of useful information.
> 
> I am mainly interested in improving single core performance on my 8350, to improve frame rates with my Oculus coming soon.
> ...



Welcome onboard m8 
feel free to ask, you might fill your Systems specs with those Details 

happy OC´n


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2016)

overpricedgorilla said:


> Hello,
> Just wanted to say hi and thanks for this forum, I am starting to OC my machine and I'm sure I'll be around asking questions. I've already garnered a lot of useful information.
> 
> I am mainly interested in improving single core performance on my 8350, to improve frame rates with my Oculus coming soon.
> ...



Go into core settings and set 1 per module and clock it higher.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 4, 2016)

NH-D15 installed will post pics later )))))) ok went from this  To this sweet cooler


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 5, 2016)

H82LUZ73 said:


> NH-D15 installed will post pics later )))))) ok went from this  To this sweet coolerView attachment 73522 View attachment 73521



You should reach 4.7 Fairly Easily. 4.8-4.9 with minor Vcore bump, 5.0+ Definite LLC and VCore adjust. Set the ram with XMP (DOCP for Asus)


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 5, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> You should reach 4.7 Fairly Easily. 4.8-4.9 with minor Vcore bump, 5.0+ Definite LLC and VCore adjust. Set the ram with XMP (DOCP for Asus)


Already hit 4.3 on stock volts,Not sure why i see guys typing in 1.44370 volts on boards mine just has -50 and stuff looking for info on it now.990FXA-UD5 rev 3.1 board. (doing some 3dmark in win 10 now)


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> This seem to be on par for clocks?



I don't suppose you've tried upping both NB and HT to 2600MHz


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 5, 2016)

My first run on Win10 @4.3 overclock stock volts   I see the temps stay under 50 degrees,Most on that graph is 48 .This a run while downloading win 10 preview 14295 lol Will try 4.5 on stock wish me luck . not sure how to post 3D mark results,but this is copy past win10 scored8,921 better then 8.1 8,694.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2016)

Athlonite said:


> I don't suppose you've tried upping both NB and HT to 2600MHz


Not gonna push volts just quite yet.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow who would have thought +.750 volts =1.404 volts in my BIOS (yeah UFEI is new for me)Any ways @4.5 @ 1.404 volts everything else stock  highest temps i see in 3DMark was 49 degrees. My results versus last run Broke 9, points  My temp graph and setting cupz is for Gigabytes OC branded boards.These AMD GPU`s and CPU`s seem to be very tight in temps .

LOL quick update hit 4.7 @1.404v and guess what is running,Damn Malware-Bytes lol waiting for it to end .Under Win8.1

Under Win10 right now ,something was up with my Win 8.1 install,doing a check disk now .Shame too wanted to run 4.8 at 1.445 volts before she took a dump on me.Stuck in Win 10 until it finishes.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I upgraded my XP machine at work it now has an FX6300 and Asus 990FX board lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2016)

@cdawall happen to be interested in a Giga 790X?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @cdawall happen to be interested in a Giga 790X?



I actually have one sitting on the shelf...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I actually have one sitting on the shelf...


Gotcha ...  

I still enjoy mine.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Gotcha ...
> 
> I still enjoy mine.



I don't have much 790FX stuff I still use it's all been phased out with cheap 990FX stuff. I do keep them around just in case I need some nostalgic overclocking.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I don't have much 790FX stuff I still use it's all been phased out with cheap 990FX stuff. I do keep them around just in case I need some nostalgic overclocking.


I was thinking bout picking up another Callisto BE, just to f*** with.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> I was thinking bout picking up another Callisto BE, just to f*** with.



I have a propus at work that a saved from throw away for that very reason


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I have a propus at work that a saved from throw away for that very reason


Neat. 

All I know is this Pro3, doesn't quite like CPU NB upped past 2.5Ghz. I will be mucking with it over next day or 2 while my RC drifter is down(it needs a steering servo).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Neat.
> 
> All I know is this Pro3, doesn't quite like CPU NB upped past 2.5Ghz. I will be mucking with it over next day or 2 while my RC drifter is down(it needs a steering servo).



COOL THAT NB lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> COOL THAT NB lol


 Some certain someone thinks i shouldnt bother wc'ing the board **cough** @cdawall  **cough**


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Some certain someone thinks i shouldnt bother wc'ing the board **cough** @cdawall  **cough**



I still say its not worth it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I still say its not worth it.



LOL I love gettin at you ... its all in good fun. For now i am settled on 4Ghz & 1866 cl9 ram.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2016)

Needs moar


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Needs moar


Here's what I came up with so far


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2016)

@cdawall This chip hates its IMC pushed past ~2.3GHz no matter the volts, as soon as I bring it back down under, it passes memtest no matter the dram clock. Also gtx950, I got it to topple 1.4Ghz boost clock today. I'll be posting it's final clocks soon.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2016)

Some chips hate the imc pushed leave it low and clock the cpu higher


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2016)

Boost clock is being detected wrong. Core is still moving up ... who knows where its limit is ....
PS: I had PPU enabled in this run (obvious)






EDIT: Another PPU enabled run +215 core/+210 mem topping 1513 boost clock


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jr. I might go WC if Zen isnt all that gr8


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Jr. I might go WC if Zen isnt all that gr8



I'll tell you like I say to everyone else. Only if you have the case for it and plan to add in GPU later.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll tell you like I say to everyone else. Only if you have the case for it and plan to add in GPU later.



already got the case, the gpu will be wc aswell


----------



## psyko12 (May 24, 2016)

What's up guys, finally braved it and push the system to atleast 4.5ghz (had it oc'd only to 4.2ghz for about a year lol) finally found courage to push a bit more after I changed the cooler to a noctua...

http://valid.x86.fr/l2j5w9

Cheers.. Hope this will last til AM4 shows itself


----------



## Random Murderer (May 24, 2016)

psyko12 said:


> What's up guys, finally braved it and push the system to atleast 4.5ghz (had it oc'd only to 4.2ghz for about a year lol) finally found courage to push a bit more after I changed the cooler to a noctua...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/l2j5w9
> 
> Cheers.. Hope this will last til AM4 shows itself


Not bad at all on voltage! How are temps with that Noctua?


----------



## psyko12 (May 25, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Not bad at all on voltage! How are temps with that Noctua?



Haven't stressed it yet 24/7 but did IBT on it for 3 hours 55-60 depends on time of day and no ac.  Ambient room temps range 28 to 32c. 

The 400r is loaded with
2 120 sp fans front
1 internal 120 fan in the hdd cage pointing to gpu and nb hsink
1 120 exhaust
1 side 120 intake 
noctua is set up as pull pull due to tall ram. 
Psu face down fan as intake (it's supposedly passive but have it run at low rpm via corsiar link) 

I'm thinking this is holding up to our summer weather


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2016)

@psyko12  that is some good clocks right there for volts. I am impressed! You got a good one ...


----------



## psyko12 (May 25, 2016)

It took me a while.  And it was a crazy ride. Had to figure out what was causing throttling and not letting me utilize it to a 100% even when I was far from the temp wall.  Figured it out that it was APM.  But now I manage to turn on every power saving feature except apm. Hahaha. Thanks to the info in this thread.


----------



## buildzoid (May 28, 2016)

Apparently showing off is OK here. So here goes my first time above 8Ghz:






Here's the setup: 




I used a 990FX Sabertooth R2.0 and took me just over an hour to hit 8Ghz.

I'm gonna make another attempt at 8Ghz with my Gigabyte 990FX-Gaming board. It supports up to 2.3V core and I'll be switching thermal pastes from Cooler Master E1 to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. So hopefully it'll hit 8.1Ghz with the improvements.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 30, 2016)

Ok Since My 5.1GHz is stable, I was messing around with DOCP (Asus), My ram is 2133Gskill, I found out 1 setting sets the clock freq higher and the other only auto populates the Clock Freq for the ram. The ram seems to do ok with the 2400 setting for clock and timing, I believe the 2200 Timing profile is the same as the 2400 Profile. I presume my board can't go faster than 2400 for the Ram. If it cant I was wondering how to adjust timings to tighten them a little. My Ram at 2133 if I try to adjust the timing from 9 11 11 31 to 9 10 10 31, the OS starts to BSOD, Im presuming that is the tightest the ram can be at... 2400 without tweaking the timings from DOCP settings is stable.

edit- Just had a Minor breakthrough, I went to GSkill Site, see what the tighest 2400MHz Kit is which is Trident,
10,12,12,31 1.65V, set the ram to that and its stable-Got a Trident Kit for a RipjawsX Price!, the Asus Bios has more setting than just those settings, I was wondering what else I can adjust to make it as fast and stable as possible.

what do yall think. @ThE_MaD_ShOt, @cdawall , @GhostRyder, @rtwjunkie, @stinger608, @fullinfusion, @Norton, @manofthem
@JrRacinFan,@Johan45 ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2016)

That what my suggestion was going to be. Cheers on the 2400 kit! Now here's the next try for clocking, bump up your CPU NB clock.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> That what my suggestion was going to be. Cheers on the 2400 kit! Now here's the next try for clocking, bump up your CPU NB clock.



i had the FSB at 200 and Multi at 25.5, now ive bumped the FSB to 202. Seems stable thus far. I remember having to set another setting to 2400 because the bios said unsupported when at 2200.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2016)

Interesting. . . . have fun tho!! That's the key.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Interesting. . . . have fun tho!! That's the key.



it was the CPU-NB setting at 2200 that isnt supported when ram is at 2400, well I tried stability for the FSB, 202 was somewhat OK, however i dropped back down to 200, left the ram at 2400- set it at 10, 12, 12, 31 ,42, 1T. Stable so far, I guess I would need water and active VRM cooling after 5.1GHz


----------



## Random Murderer (May 31, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Stable so far, I guess I would need water and *active VRM cooling* after 5.1GHz


To be fair, you should already have some decent airflow over the VRM heatsinks. They get toasty, even at stock, with these 8-core Vishera chips.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 31, 2016)

He seams to have got a good one there for air especially, good clocking though eidairman1.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> To be fair, you should already have some decent airflow over the VRM heatsinks. They get toasty, even at stock, with these 8-core Vishera chips.



I have an Aerocool Xpredator with Bitfenix Fans 2x140 and 2x230. The vrms have a hs on em, just wondering if i should add fans to those spots plus the chipset,

@theoneandonlymrk

yeah my case isnt even loaded to the hilt with fans, the Ashura HS has 2 on it

Yeah I got this cpu from Frys or microcenter(dont remember actually)


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 1, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok Since My 5.1GHz is stable, I was messing around with DOCP (Asus), My ram is 2133Gskill, I found out 1 setting sets the clock freq higher and the other only auto populates the Clock Freq for the ram. The ram seems to do ok with the 2400 setting for clock and timing, I believe the 2200 Timing profile is the same as the 2400 Profile. I presume my board can't go faster than 2400 for the Ram. If it cant I was wondering how to adjust timings to tighten them a little. My Ram at 2133 if I try to adjust the timing from 9 11 11 31 to 9 10 10 31, the OS starts to BSOD, Im presuming that is the tightest the ram can be at... 2400 without tweaking the timings from DOCP settings is stable.
> 
> edit- Just had a Minor breakthrough, I went to GSkill Site, see what the tighest 2400MHz Kit is which is Trident,
> 10,12,12,31 1.65V, set the ram to that and its stable-Got a Trident Kit for a RipjawsX Price!, the Asus Bios has more setting than just those settings, I was wondering what else I can adjust to make it as fast and stable as possible.
> ...


Did you drop to CR 1? After main timings I usually try for tWCL, needs to be set at CL or lower to be effective, another is tFAW which can only go so far as the chipset will allow.  This guide fro ROG forums is a good read if you're really interested in tuning ram. https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
One thing I should mention is that for day to day usage the results won't really be noticeable. Benching and competing are a different story when 30 pts is all it take for first you look for small gains anywhere you can. One more thing that ram is likely Samsung and should be able to handle 1.75-1.8v daily with a bit of airflow so if your close to being stable don't be afraid to give it a bit more juice.


----------



## Justin Okeke (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm new to overclocking and saw this forum when doing some research. What is the FX-8350 thermal limit under load? 60C?Where should I start when overclocking my CPU and RAM? For CPU I read to start increasing the multiplier until its unstable, then increase the voltage by 0.05v until its stable, then repeat. But where does overclocking NB come in at this point? Also in BIOS my mobo vcore settings are on auto, so when I start overclocking on what voltage should I start?Where do I even start with overclocking my RAM? In my BIOS my RAM runs at 1333 stock but I bought 1866MHz RAM so how do I overclock to 1866MHz or even beyond? So far under load my CPU temps reach about 35-37C.

Mobo: MSI 990 GD80 v2 Mobo
CPU: FX-8350 4GHz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 Watercooler
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws 1866MHz advertised but its stock at 1333MHz
GPU: ASUS GTX 1080
PSU: Corsair 850W


----------



## Rannick1982 (Jul 30, 2016)

Thinking about selling off my 8350 and 8120, Crosshair V Formula and RAM.  A coworker gave me a "basic" X99 system, so, I'll not be breaking my 4.4GHz wall.  lol


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 31, 2016)

Justin Okeke said:


> I'm new to overclocking and saw this forum when doing some research. What is the FX-8350 thermal limit under load? 60C?Where should I start when overclocking my CPU and RAM? For CPU I read to start increasing the multiplier until its unstable, then increase the voltage by 0.05v until its stable, then repeat. But where does overclocking NB come in at this point? Also in BIOS my mobo vcore settings are on auto, so when I start overclocking on what voltage should I start?Where do I even start with overclocking my RAM? In my BIOS my RAM runs at 1333 stock but I bought 1866MHz RAM so how do I overclock to 1866MHz or even beyond? So far under load my CPU temps reach about 35-37C.
> 
> Mobo: MSI 990 GD80 v2 Mobo
> CPU: FX-8350 4GHz
> ...




first llets deal with the memory setting and how to get it at the right speed 

you'll need to enter your BIOS next go to the Overclocking tab 
now go down the list until you get to where it says DRAM Frequency and change it from AUTO to 1866


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 2, 2016)

use multiplier clocking, if you use FSB clocking it affects the ram speeds. Multi Clocking keeps the ram locked as there is no lock down for the ram itself. 1.45 Vcore should be fine for your CPU. 4.7-4.9 GHz should be fairly easy, 5.0+ is a little more difficult


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 4, 2016)

Justin Okeke said:


> I'm new to overclocking and saw this forum when doing some research. What is the FX-8350 thermal limit under load? 60C?


HTC limit is 80c-90c.





buildzoid said:


> Apparently showing off is OK here. So here goes my first time above 8Ghz:
> 
> 
> Here's the setup:
> ...


Truly impressive mate.  Well done. 
Great board the Sabertooth......


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 15, 2016)

The good ole days


----------



## Mathragh (Sep 15, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> The good ole days


Hard to believe it's been such a long time since the launch of piledriver.

Rumors are Zen might not be using the FX branding. Would be the end of this tread :'(


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 15, 2016)

Mathragh said:


> Hard to believe it's been such a long time since the launch of piledriver.
> 
> Rumors are Zen might not be using the FX branding. Would be the end of this tread :'(


I doubt they will drop the FX brand not sure what they will call it though. FX-10000 series? lol I doubt it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 15, 2016)

Mathragh said:


> Hard to believe it's been such a long time since the launch of piledriver.
> 
> Rumors are Zen might not be using the FX branding. Would be the end of this tread :'(


Yea very long

I got all my FX Chips at launch






I also heard rumors of a name change


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> The good ole days



is that Air or Water chilled?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 15, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> is that Air or Water chilled?


Water


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Water



5.2 or higher i need water


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 15, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> 5.2 or higher i need water


Water and a ASUS M5A97 EVO


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 16, 2016)

On 


Durvelle27 said:


> Water and a ASUS M5A97 EVO


A sabertooth r2.0 here, for me to hit 5.1 on air is a feat in itself.


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 19, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> On
> 
> A sabertooth r2.0 here, for me to hit 5.1 on air is a feat in itself.



Really? My socket temps at 4.5Ghz with voltage set to 1.35 starts to approach 70C. More core temps around 50-55C. I would be interested in temps and voltages with the air cooler you have at 5.1GHz. I am also on the sabertooth r2.0


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Mine idles in 40s and goes into 50s loaded. Not worried.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hows this y'all, top image is multithread, lower is single thread


----------



## Deleted member 167296 (Sep 22, 2016)

Aight so i've had my 8350 for a while and i want to push it but not really sure how to move forward. Currently running at 4.6Ghz at stock voltage (1.32v) Cooler is a noctua NH-D15. I've already turned off and tweaked the standard settings, cpu spread spectrum and such. My motherboard is a Sabertooth 990fx R2.0


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 23, 2016)

Subduck said:


> Aight so i've had my 8350 for a while and i want to push it but not really sure how to move forward. Currently running at 4.6Ghz at stock voltage (1.32v) Cooler is a noctua NH-D15. I've already turned off and tweaked the standard settings, cpu spread spectrum and such. My motherboard is a Sabertooth 990fx R2.0
> 
> View attachment 79136




the next place to go to now is upping the FSB until it becomes unstable at stock voltage and then up the voltage until it's stable and finding the sweet spot between FSB/Voltage/temps


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 23, 2016)

No sense in bumping the fsb as that screws with ram speed. Adjust the multiplier only. 4.6 should be easy with stock voltage


----------



## Deleted member 167296 (Sep 23, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> No sense in bumping the fsb as that screws with ram speed. Adjust the multiplier only. 4.6 should be easy with stock voltage


How did you manage to get your 8350 to 5.1Ghz on air? What voltage are you at? My NH-D15 is getting into the 50-55C range at 1.32v.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Subduck said:


> How did you manage to get your 8350 to 5.1Ghz on air? What voltage are you at? My NH-D15 is getting into the 50-55C range at 1.32v.



Chip lottery, I only bought this chip in 2014 at a Microcenter. My Volts are at 1.48. Look at my specs. 4.5-4.7 was easy to obtain, 4.8-4.9 was easy too. 5.0-5.1GHz was tough. You should get 4.5-4.7 Easy.


----------



## Deleted member 167296 (Sep 23, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Chip lottery, I only bought this chip in 2014 at a Microcenter. My Volts are at 1.48. Look at my specs. 4.5-4.7 was easy to obtain, 4.8-4.9 was easy too. 5.0-5.1GHz was tough. You should get 4.5-4.7 Easy.


From the screenshot i sent earlier, i get 4.6Ghz on stock voltage. What are your temps like? I see you are also using an air cooler.


----------



## ixi (Sep 23, 2016)

Just wondering. Who cares abou 1 - 2 cores clocked high... anyway dont beat old horse with bat


----------



## xvi (Sep 23, 2016)

It's been a while, but I'm pretty sure I hit about 4.4-4.6 near stock volts and then it took a *TON* of volts to get 4.8.

The 8350 has been retired until I have more time to tinker.

Edit: I think I lost the silicon lottery on that chip though.
Edit 2: If I revive it, think my board would survive if I put a couple extra volts on it and fried the chip? (Not intentionally frying the chip, of course, but..)


----------



## Deleted member 167296 (Sep 24, 2016)

Managed to reach 4.8Ghz by adding only 0.4v. After that though the voltage required to reach 5Ghz just seems endless.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 24, 2016)

1.48-1.5 is what its running Gaming is in the 50s.  http://www.scythe-eu.com/fileadmin/images/CPU-Cooler/Ashura/Double-fan-top.jpg thats my cooler. it doesnt block any ramslots even with the fans.



ixi said:


> Just wondering. Who cares abou 1 - 2 cores clocked high... anyway dont beat old horse with bat



Mine is OC across all 8 cores at 5.1GHz, care to not be a noob?

@xvi what board do you have?


----------



## ixi (Sep 25, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> 1.48-1.5 is what its running Gaming is in the 50s.  http://www.scythe-eu.com/fileadmin/images/CPU-Cooler/Ashura/Double-fan-top.jpg thats my cooler. it doesnt block any ramslots even with the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaamn 5.1 Ghz on all cores and still weaker than intel whos 4Ghz not to talk with oc. Anyway its nice if oc is succesful, but do you need it so much?


----------



## Deleted member 167296 (Sep 25, 2016)

Just hit 5Ghz (5.008Ghz) on 1.42v completely stable after running IBT. I haven't tried lowering the voltage any further because I had no time but I will try later. I will post a cpu-z picture aswell.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 25, 2016)

ixi said:


> Daaamn 5.1 Ghz on all cores and still weaker than intel whos 4Ghz not to talk with oc.


Meaning what ... that magical faeries didn't change buldozer ipc over night with their faerie dust? In case you are wondering, they didn't.


ixi said:


> Anyway its nice if oc is succesful, but do you need it so much?


For happiness sake what you want should be what you need


----------



## ahujet (Sep 25, 2016)

My old FX-8320.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2016)

ixi said:


> Daaamn 5.1 Ghz on all cores and still weaker than intel whos 4Ghz not to talk with oc. Anyway its nice if oc is succesful, but do you need it so much?



Go elsewhere brat


----------



## xvi (Sep 26, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> @xvi what board do you have?


ASRock 990FX Extreme9


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

xvi said:


> ASRock 990FX Extreme9



Check the vrm cooling, phases should be like 8+2, latest bios as well.

The chips are ok with 1.48-1.50 Vcore.

Subduck- run Unigen valley and heaven benchmarks, details set to max for stability testing.


----------



## xvi (Sep 27, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> 1.48-1.50 Vcore.


I think I was up around 1.55v daily with a couple minutes of 1.65v to see if I could get 5GHz (turns out the answer is no). This was on custom water with a 3x120x40-ish mm radiator, only CPU in the loop. Temps were above 60c under load. It held fine, but I certainly wasn't comfortable with it.
If I recall correctly, VRM temps were pretty decent. Heatsinks weren't too hot either. At least they weren't very hot compared to the ASRock X79 Extreme4-M I've got. Heatsinks are on fire on that thing. 

Edit: I kind of want to do a 5GHz or bust run, but I'd like to not fry the mobo. Not too worried about losing the CPU.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 30, 2016)

xvi said:


> I think I was up around 1.55v daily with a couple minutes of 1.65v to see if I could get 5GHz (turns out the answer is no). This was on custom water with a 3x120x40-ish mm radiator, only CPU in the loop. Temps were above 60c under load. It held fine, but I certainly wasn't comfortable with it.
> If I recall correctly, VRM temps were pretty decent. Heatsinks weren't too hot either. At least they weren't very hot compared to the ASRock X79 Extreme4-M I've got. Heatsinks are on fire on that thing.
> 
> Edit: I kind of want to do a 5GHz or bust run, but I'd like to not fry the mobo. Not too worried about losing the CPU.



You could probably do 5.2-5.3 benching on water. Just don't stress the CPU too much(p95) and it won't hurt the board. I've kicked these CPUs around hard for a while.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2016)

I'd probably mention I did put llc back on. Also Add a fan to vrms if possible


----------



## xvi (Sep 30, 2016)

Johan45 said:


> You could probably do 5.2-5.3 benching on water. Just don't stress the CPU too much(p95) and it won't hurt the board. I've kicked these CPUs around hard for a while.


Hmm. Nice.
Starting to remember some things about my FX-8350. I remember the back of the socket getting very hot. I put a fan blowing at the socket and got something like 5c drops on CPU temps, if I recall correctly. I think VRMs were pretty fine though.

Edit: I should be moving soon. New place has a room that would work well as a hobby/computer room. Hopefully, I'll have more room to set things up and tinker.


----------



## Deleted member 167296 (Oct 3, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> I'd probably mention I did put llc back on. Also Add a fan to vrms if possible



What is "llc", and would it be preferable to put a fan on the VRMs or behind the socket. (I heard that helps temps)


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 3, 2016)

Subduck said:


> What is "llc", and would it be preferable to put a fan on the VRMs or behind the socket. (I heard that helps temps)


LLC is load line calibration. You'll find it in the Digi+ section of your Sabo's BIOS. LLC helps hold an even voltage. Set your to CPU=ultra and NB=high. That's what I always used.
As for the fan, I found the one on the back of the mobo over the socket helped the most.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Oct 9, 2016)

Need 1.4875v for a "completely" stable 4800ghz.  Can boot on lower but fails stress tests.

Is that really bad?  I am cooling with a 'Corsair H80i GT 49mm thick, 120 (single) radiator'.  Can't really get past this due to needing 1.55v + 150mv offset to get 5ghz and temps are 55-60c at idle so can't test for stability.

If I went 34mm thick 360triple) radiator with EK block how far do you think I could go?  Max voltage setting for board is 1.55v and can also add either a +50mv, +100mv or +150mv using "offset" setting.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 9, 2016)

Nicholas Peyton said:


> Need 1.4875v for a "completely" stable 4800ghz.  Can boot on lower but fails stress tests.
> 
> Is that really bad?  I am cooling with a 'Corsair H80i GT 49mm thick, 120 (single) radiator'.  Can't really get past this due to needing 1.55v + 150mv offset to get 5ghz and temps are 55-60c at idle so can't test for stability.
> 
> If I went 34mm thick 360triple) radiator with EK block how far do you think I could go?  Max voltage setting for board is 1.55v and can also add either a +50mv, +100mv or +150mv using "offset" setting.


Not as far as you might think mines like yours and to get past 5ghz takes 1.6v+ for me plus it gets hard to keep the internal core temp in the black so to speak and I have plenty of fully push pull rad on it.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Oct 9, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Not as far as you might think mines like yours and to get past 5ghz takes 1.6v+ for me plus it gets hard to keep the internal core temp in the black so to speak and I have plenty of fully push pull rad on it.



You on air?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 9, 2016)

Nicholas Peyton said:


> You on air?


No my system is listed 2x360rad 1x 120rad 4 blocks


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Oct 9, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> No my system is listed 2x360rad 1x 120rad 4 blocks


sake that's a beast lol -- and you still struggle to keep that CPU cool? argh oh well I will see how I get on lol...

Is this because of the limit of thermal transmission at the block or because you could use more radiator capacity? (I am assuming the first although would be nice to hear that it was the 2nd as I am going water soon and am looking forward to seeing some nice results) -- hoping I'm not going to be too disappointed with my own setup.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 10, 2016)

Nicholas Peyton said:


> sake that's a beast lol -- and you still struggle to keep that CPU cool? argh oh well I will see how I get on lol...
> 
> Is this because of the limit of thermal transmission at the block or because you could use more radiator capacity? (I am assuming the first although would be nice to hear that it was the 2nd as I am going water soon and am looking forward to seeing some nice results) -- hoping I'm not going to be too disappointed with my own setup.


That's exactly it , I could try a few blocks but a don't think this alpha cool one is that far behind the curve , some like mine are very leaky I can get 5.4 max but at 1.65 with all other clocks absolutely flat ie nb 2200 Ht 2200 memory 1333 and with my cooling set flat out but I would not dare do more than bench at that speed, I do fold and crunch at 4.7 though and my GPUs @ 1350 with a latent water temp and component temp of 50 degrees 24/7 with fans below 30 is db so I know my PCs thermals aren't weak.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Oct 10, 2016)

I wonder what it is inside of us that 'drives' us to want to cool and overclock our systems when it would probably be cheaper just upgrading lol.

I just used the configurator on EK and it came out at over £700 for the setup I want.... was forced to change it and got it down to £500... then decided I still couldn't afford it and then decided I'd go 'CPU only' to start with then managed to find a "kit" with massive savings but still all the same components for about £300 (the EK P360).  I'll start small and build it up.

Or I could have just saved for three months and went for a new 'i7 6850k' but for some reason I just don't want to do that.  After my relentless voltage attack on my poor 8350 its still never let me down and I I've grown slightly fond of it lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 10, 2016)

Nicholas Peyton said:


> Need 1.4875v for a "completely" stable 4800ghz.  Can boot on lower but fails stress tests.
> 
> Is that really bad?  I am cooling with a 'Corsair H80i GT 49mm thick, 120 (single) radiator'.  Can't really get past this due to needing 1.55v + 150mv offset to get 5ghz and temps are 55-60c at idle so can't test for stability.
> 
> If I went 34mm thick 360triple) radiator with EK block how far do you think I could go?  Max voltage setting for board is 1.55v and can also add either a +50mv, +100mv or +150mv using "offset" setting.


That's actually not bad

My FX-8320 needed 1.55V just to hit 4.8GHz stable

My 8350 did 4.8GHz at 1.45V and 5.1GHz at 1.5V stable 

5.3GHz took over 1.55V


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> That's actually not bad
> 
> My FX-8320 needed 1.55V just to hit 4.8GHz stable
> 
> ...




Yeah by that time I'd need to go water lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 15, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah by that time I'd need to go water lol


I was on water 3x240mm Radiators


----------



## Mrblack761 (Oct 15, 2016)

My CPU underclocks to 4.3ghz from 4.4ghz for like a second when under load. Is that a bad thing? I mean at least it doesnt go down to 1.8ish Ghz like it used to.

AMD FX 8320 @ 4.4Ghz/H100i
HyperX 2x8GB RAM
ASUS M5A99FX MB


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Oct 15, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I was on water 3x240mm Radiators



I am struggling to decide whether to go for an extra thick 480mm radiator and place it on the outside, top of my case.  Or go with a medium thick 360mm radiator.

/\ /\ would have to somehow drill a few big holes for the tubing :-(

Really wishing I'd just bought the Corsair 900D case now instead of the 750d.  if I went the 480 route I'd obviously upgrade to the 900d some time in the future.  But kind of annoyed about that because I only just got the 750d and its *still *a mammoth compared to my old OEM case.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Oct 15, 2016)

Mrblack761 said:


> My CPU underclocks to 4.3ghz from 4.4ghz for like a second when under load. Is that a bad thing? I mean at least it doesnt go down to 1.8ish Ghz like it used to.
> 
> AMD FX 8320 @ 4.4Ghz/H100i
> HyperX 2x8GB RAM
> ASUS M5A99FX MB



That's just 'AMD Turbo Core' technology -- nothing to worry about  

And the down-clocking to 1.8ghz is an energy saving feature -  which won't happen under load.  You can switch it on or off in BIOS.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 17, 2016)

Mrblack761 said:


> My CPU underclocks to 4.3ghz from 4.4ghz for like a second when under load. Is that a bad thing? I mean at least it doesnt go down to 1.8ish Ghz like it used to.
> 
> AMD FX 8320 @ 4.4Ghz/H100i
> HyperX 2x8GB RAM
> ASUS M5A99FX MB




Most likely that variance is from the PLL chip on that ASUS board. Seems to be the same on all of them.If it were throttling it would dipp to ~ 3400MHz.   The 1.8 GHz was likely seen while cool and quiet or C states were enabled.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 17, 2016)

Johan45 said:


> Most likely that variance is from the PLL chip on that ASUS board. Seems to be the same on all of them.If it were throttling it would dipp to ~ 3400MHz.   The 1.8 GHz was likely seen while cool and quiet or C states were enabled.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 15, 2016)

I figured it's been a while and this thread needs a bump. Recently picked up a new FX8370 with the price drops and thought I'd post this up Done on my "cold" loop. 5.733G 1.65v


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Nov 15, 2016)

Changing my OC method to bus. So bus at 240 (4.8ghz).

However can't get PC to boot with memory at anything more than 1599mhz with this. Next step up is 1949mhz. Even tried a 14, 15,15. 40 (and 39). 

When I OC using multiplier I can get my memory to 2133mhz fully stable.

Any help appreciated


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 15, 2016)

What's your NB speed?


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Nov 15, 2016)

Johan45 said:


> What's your NB speed?



Both nb and hygiene are at 2400.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Nov 15, 2016)

Typo; HT sorry.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 15, 2016)

Best if you post up some shots of CPUz main, SPD and memory tabs.
Does your memory work properly if the system is at stock and you enable the DOCP


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Nov 15, 2016)

Okay give me 20 mins and I'll do that. Thank you ;-)


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi am I the only one who couldn't get onto these forums last night?

Was getting a 'bad gateway error"


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2016)

I didn't have any issues, but I zonked out at about 11P


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2016)

Nicholas Peyton said:


> Hi am I the only one who couldn't get onto these forums last night?
> 
> Was getting a 'bad gateway error"



You weren't the only one.


----------



## Rannick1982 (Jul 26, 2017)

So, I dusted off my FX-8350 and Crosshair-V Formula non-Z, and Corsair H80i.  Decided to not OC it for now, but have become rather curious by the temps.  CPU temp under the motherboard reads 35C-ish while idle, but under the 8350 section, it shows a cool 16C idle.  Which of these do I believe?  I can't remember.  XD

Also, this chip is such a little trooper.  He was locked up in a closet for over a year and has been ready to play ever since I dusted him off.    Shame I have no case to put him in at the moment.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dionysus said:


> So, I dusted off my FX-8350 and Crosshair-V Formula non-Z, and Corsair H80i.  Decided to not OC it for now, but have become rather curious by the temps.  CPU temp under the motherboard reads 35C-ish while idle, but under the 8350 section, it shows a cool 16C idle.  Which of these do I believe?  I can't remember.  XD
> 
> Also, this chip is such a little trooper.  He was locked up in a closet for over a year and has been ready to play ever since I dusted him off.    Shame I have no case to put him in at the moment.


The idle will never be very accurate for AM3+


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 26, 2017)

The Package temperature sensor will only become accurate above 45C, i've had mine report as low as 9C while in a 20C room, so it's safe to say it's a bit off below 45 ^_^.


----------



## Rannick1982 (Jul 26, 2017)

That's what I thought I remembered, but wanted to run it past you guys for confirmation.  Still, while running at a measly 4GHz, it rarely goes above 50C on the Package or the board sensor.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 27, 2017)

for any temp under 45 you add +20 to it for a reasonable approximation of the actual temp so your 16°C becomes 36°C which is close to what you see in the CPUID window under the top results list


----------

